# My journey to getting well



## Beach

I was thinking of starting a new thread in the success section on the sight.  Yesterday with the note that I can sit with comfort, it occurred to me at the very least I now have a safe successful travel diet.  That is huge.  

I say that, and joke to myself that I haven't traveled on this diet.  It hasn't been real world tested!  The way the gut feels though the last few days, sitting without discomfort and pain, I have good certainty that I have a travel diet.  This is a first.  

Where to go from here:

There are so many places to go from here, but I believe of importance I need to have a less sensitive stomach.  That would go far in relieving doubts.  With the gut being less inflamed on this diet, being able to sit in comfort, I expect that the gut will be less sensitive and reliable soon.  

I also want to see the "healthy" look for the whole day.  There is a health appearance to being well.  I know this from the few times I've been well in the past.  So far that look is now showing up in the evenings.  Soon I expect it will be show all day.  It helps prove to me that I'm absorbing nutrients better.  

Soon I need to stop taking the little bit of medication that helps the gut.  The medicine and I should add cheese I eat I believe help a little.  It would be good  to stop taking and eating cheese all together as a test.  I'll start that tomorrow or Thursday depending on how I'm feeling.    

New food to add in the near future: wild caught fish/ sea foods.  I'm guessing that what makes me ill is soy meal fed to commercially raised animals.  The soy is showing up in the animal product.  It might be something entirely different but soy is a common allergen.  Synthetic vitamins are another possibility.


----------



## ronroush7

Make sure your doctor is monitoring you.  I would not stop your medicine.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Ron,  for the type of colitis I have there are no prescription medications that have been helpful.  These are over the counter medications that I've been taking, such as imodium.  Their helpfulness is limited, if at all.


----------



## Beach

Thought to make a quick note.  Avoiding the table spoon or two a day of Imodium is likely not a good idea at this time.  The gut has been fine today.  The problem is how starved, weak and tired I feel.  I don't know why this is happening, and one day is to early to make a definitive decision but no reason to mess with this one for now.  I'll continue with the spoonful a day of that and test once again at a later date.    

Tomorrow I'll avoid cheese.  Hopefully that will go more pleasantly. 

I'm still amazement at how well I feel sitting.  I keep jumping into chairs testing out the stomach.  I eat a big meal, it doesn't hurt.  I watch a long TV show, it doesn't hurt.  I've driven around, and enjoyed it!  It's wonderful!  I've missed many trips due to this stomach ache while sitting for long periods of time.  That painful issue has come to an end, I believe.  

I'm not planning to do any stomach crunches anytime soon though.


----------



## Beach

A couple notes this morning.  

Weighting myself this morning I see I'm still loosing weight.  I was down to 172/173lbs.  Before I thought my weight loss had leveled off at 175lbs.  

The weight loss is happening around the stomach area.  I'm guessing it is water weight.  Its loss is likely why I feel more comfortable when sitting in chairs and in the car.  Will be interesting to see if I loose more pounds.  Imagine I will.  

Not long ago it occurred to me that I was following a diet similar to what I am now.  I was having success with the diet.  I basically grew tired of it.  In that diet I was eating sea foods such as tuna and wild caught salmon.  I imagine those are safe foods.  So long as I can ride and sit in comfort I'm a happy camper.  

I'm going to continue with the current diet, and mess with it more at another time.  I may not like cheese, but I'll have other times were I can avoid it and eat more pleasant fatty foods.  Potato chips and cookies sound much more pleasing than cheese to me.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling much better after my spoonful of imodium today!  I better keep with continuing that.  

I also made it through 2 hours of watching TV!  Quite an accomplishment for me on two accounts!  I'm not so good at sitting for so long,and the series show can be a bit gruesome at times.


----------



## Beach

This is exciting.  This morning I have lots of energy.  Yesterday for exercise I swam for around an hour and afterwards I lifted some weights.  Typically after lifting weights the next morning and day I'm overly tired and fatigued.  That is not the case this morning.  I feel very good instead.  

I'll mark this down as being able to handle some abuse yet still feel good.  I hope this positive trend continues.  

I think the only lingering doubts I have about the diet I'm following to make me well concerns stomach health.  The gut is good.  I want it to be better than good.  Once that happens it will be time to begin moving forward, doing new activities in life.


----------



## ronroush7

Beach said:


> This is exciting.  This morning I have lots of energy.  Yesterday for exercise I swam for around an hour and afterwards I lifted some weights.  Typically after lifting weights the next morning and day I'm overly tired and fatigued.  That is not the case this morning.  I feel very good instead.
> 
> I'll mark this down as being able to handle some abuse yet still feel good.  I hope this positive trend continues.
> 
> I think the only lingering doubts I have about the diet I'm following to make me well concerns stomach health.  The gut is good.  I want it to be better than good.  Once that happens it will be time to begin moving forward, doing new activities in life.


I hope it continues  .


----------



## Beach

Thanks Ron, me too.  

I've made myself well to the gut with diet before.  What makes this time different is I'm keeping good notes.  Hopefully I'll finally have this solved.  Bit of a difficult puzzle, and understandable if the answer is once and for all soy, or synthetic vitamins not only eaten directly but also a problem when fed to live stock.  

A good, yet problem to note.  I've had this for a few days.  It isn't likely going away.  My teeth have become sensitive when eating.  My dentist has told me this is good.  My gums are becoming healthier exposing more of the teeth.  Doesn't feel all that good or pleasant when it happens but I've been told the sensitivity will eventually go away.


----------



## Beach

Worth quickly noting, I'm not as out of breath as before.  I can talk better as a result as I noticed yesterday.  

The same problem that made sitting painful seems to have been causing the out of breath issue.  Kind of nice to not have that issue.  I even walked yesterday and talked easily on the phone at the same time.  That was rare.


----------



## Guerrero

Do you have ibd or ibs??


----------



## Beach

IBD, I have a type of colitis, MC.


----------



## Beach

Today was one of my more energetic days in awhile.  I didn't use the energy much but was feeling upbeat and energized.  It was good to experience and imagine I'll have many up and down energy days ahead as the gut continues to do decently.


----------



## cmack

I'm happy to hear you are well, I hope it continues.


----------



## ronroush7

Agreed


----------



## Beach

Thanks guys for the well wishes.  I awoke early to frightening and interesting news in some respects.  A nephew that just began his collegiate career was rushed to the hospital overnight.  He had an appendectomy.  Thankfully it sounds that everything went well.  He should be back in class by Monday I was told.     

While there is little silver lining in emergency surgery, it did have me thinking how quickly roles can reverse.  For a brief moment I am not the sick one with intestinal distress in the family.   

Good energy for me this morning, hopefully that continues into later today.  

I was thinking that on this diet I'm only eating grass fed beef and grass fed cheese.  In the past I've followed diets were I only ate a single type of meat before.  The results were not  good.  These ideas were tried several times with similar results seen.    

When I only ate turkey lunch meat, sold by Applegate, after 5 days I experienced liquid diarrhea.  (I should note, there is a type of turkey sold that might not be a problem for my stomach.  It is labeled as a range free turkey I used to find at a health store.  I'll have to look further into this.)    

When I only ate chicken my experience was similar to when eating apple gate turkey, with the addition of symptoms being more urgent.  

When I ate commercially store bought beef every day, after 7 days I experienced extreme stomach distress.  Every time I followed an all store bought beef diet it was the same result, extreme stomach problems with pain lasting ruffly for 24 hours.  

When I ate pork, I did not become stick to my stomach.  Instead pork caused me to bloat up, gain weight, and parts of my body became inflamed and would bleed.  My gums in particular would become inflamed to the point that eating became difficult.  The diet naturally come to an end after that happens.      

In the past I've tried eating diets of only wild caught fish.  I didn't notice much on this diet.  I wasn't sick, but wasn't well as far as I can tell.  Don't know what happened other than most likely I didn't take good enough notes, and with my natural dislike for fish, was probably unhappy with what I was eating, wanting other foods.  

In the near future I'm going to add tuna to the diet.  The tuna I'll eat does not have soy added to it.  I'm guessing it will be safe for me.


----------



## cmack

I can't eat regular meat either. I think grass fed or wild meat/fish would be fine as it does not have the high concentrations of glyphosate(herbicide) that most commercially raised animals and associated products do. They spray it on the corn and other GMO crops and it becomes concentrated in the animals fatty tissues because they eat so much of it. The older the animal the worse it is and also the higher you go on the food chain the worse it is as well. Glyphosate is well known to cause leaky gut syndrome and all sorts of intestinal issues. Being vegetarian and also eating organic foods has helped me greatly as I'm able to avoid this poison.


----------



## Beach

That could be a probable cause, glyphosate.  I know many feel it adversely effects their health.  

I'm not sure what effects me.  Possibly my problem is with soy.  It is a common allergen fed to animals.  The AppleGate turkey mentioned that made me ill is organic.  On their web sight is a listing for what their animals are fed.  Listed are soy meal, corn and synthetic vitamins. 

Synthetic vitamins are a good candidate for harming me.  I am not able to take a synthetic vitamin without feel terrible.  Synthetic vitamins also cause stomach issues, similar to what I have when eating AppleGate turnkey and chicken.  It isn't an immediate effect though.  I take a synthetic vitamin in the morning, feel miserable all day, and in the evening am running to the bathroom for a hour or so.  Since the effect isn't immediate it leaves me with doubts.     

Hard to say with certainty.  Many people write about having stomach problems with taking synthetic vitamins as with soy.  

When I stopped eating wheat I felt a little better.  Some will say that is due to the wheat gluten.  Maybe in my case I felt better due to avoiding the synthetic vitamins added to white wheat flour.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to add, it appears my gut and body can take a little bit of a beating now.  Typically when riding a bike, the pumping action moving the gut around can make me slightly ill when on short rides.  (long bike rides can be a big problem)  I had a chance to ride my bike and I have not had any stomach issues.  

I also weight lifted again and feel fine.  Energy levels OK.    

I haven't done any stomach crunches.  I'm sure that would cause all kinds of stomach grief  still at this time.


----------



## cmack

I never thought about the synthetic vitamins or soy, although my doctor has said that getting your vitamins from whole foods is the best. I'm glad you are seeing improvements, you may be onto something.


----------



## Beach

As a quick note, the healthy appearance has shown up this morning.  that is a good sign.  Gut still so so.


----------



## Beach

The morning started out promising, lots of energy, feeling well.  Then did some swimming in a cold pool, did some stomach twisting while swimming, and ever since the gut has been upset.  The silver lining I can thinking of is I still have good energy despite the upset stomach.  

I imagine the gut will be tender for a long while, even if I am doing much better.


----------



## ronroush7

Hope your gut is better soon.


----------



## Beach

A little bit tired after being slightly ill yesterday.  Most likely the illness was caused by exercise that stressed the gut area.  It happens.  Looking healthy this morning though and generally feel decent.  I'm hoping this week will finally give me confidence to say that I have my solution.


----------



## Beach

To make note of, my tongue can have some sores or red lines on it.  They make an appearance when I'm ill in particular - long term.  The tongue has been healing for some time now on this diet.  Today I can say officially the tongue is healed up, looking great.  

I don't know what to make of the tongue and the red lines.  They hurt when there.  When healed obviously the pain is gone.  I've often thought the red lines are from poor digestion and with that malnutrition.  Hard to say though, and I've often thought that it is some kind of reaction.  The tongue being the beginning part of the digestive tract, I've thought what effects the tongue likely messes with the rest of the digestive system.  

So good sign with the tongue doing and looking good and healed.  

Everything else held up well today.


----------



## cmack

I never get any lines but sometimes my tongue hurts for no good reason. I hope yours stays healthy.


----------



## Beach

Thanks cmack.  

Something else I've notice that has improved are my finger nails.  At times I can have odd finger nail issues.  These include grooves in the nails.  Some times the base of the nail will bleed.  Other times the nails will look discolored and be uneven.  Sometimes the side of the nail will split off.  That can be painful when it happens.  

My finger nails now look great.  I see no issues with any of the nails.  

My hair is looking healthy also.  I've noticed when the nails are in poor shape so is my hair.  I guess hair and finger nails are made of the same stuff so it makes some sense to me that both would do well together.


----------



## Marcelle

Hi.  I have recently been diagnosed with Crohn's disease. I am on a cocktail of steroids, cortisone and antibiolotics.  I am also on a very controlled diet.  My biggest worry is weight loss and fatigue.  I have now lost 10kg and just want to sleep.  Is there any supplement I can take to help put on weight and give me just a little bit of energy.


----------



## Beach

Hi Marcelle,  

I wish I could be helpful.  I don't have Crohn's disease.  Our conditions are similar but the treatments that are helpful are different between our IBD conditions.  

I can add that with diet, weight loss can be big sometimes.  Alternatively sometimes weight gain can happen following different diets.  From what I've observed with others it depends upon how helpful the diet is.  We're all different in that respect.


----------



## Beach

This morning is interesting for me!  I guess to begin with the bad news, I slept terribly.  I'm not sure why I slept poorly but can guess.  A likely cause is that imodium upset my stomach.  From experience I recall that at times imodium can be beneficial.  When becoming well it can be a problem that irritates my stomach.  So the good news, if my guess is correct, the gut is healing and in less need of help.   Going forward I'll try taking imodium on a per need basis.  

The interesting part this morning is that I worked out lifted weights yesterday.  i lifted weights hard.  It was one of the harder work outs this year.  Typically after lifting as I did, the next morning I will be worn out and fatigued.  That is not the case this morning.  Instead I feel decent, a little tired, but I don't feel all that sore.  

I'm becoming more reliable.  I can handle a beating to a certain extent and be able to handle it.  I still have a long ways to go in this department but I'm pleased with the direction I'm going.


----------



## Beach

It has been a really good day today!  Typically after a tough night I'd be hurting all the next day.  Today, no big complaints to mention.  My energy levels have been tolerable.  Aches and pains are minimal.  I have a little bit of brain fog I guess to complain about but it hasn't been all that bad.  

I'm still far from being recovered but like the direction I'm going.  I'm becoming more reliable and confident.  

One of the tougher items for me to deal with is the constant ups and downs with the stomach condition.  As an example, I can begin a hobby.  Do well for a few days with the hobby.  Then I run into a ruff patch with the stomach.  As a result I stop learning the new hobby for a few days.  It is the ups and down that makes being consistent overly tough and nearly impossible in many areas for me.  

So hopefully, and it appears that I am, creating a solid dietary base allowing me to be healthy.  From that I can grow & be more consistent.


----------



## ronroush7

Hope it continues.


----------



## Beach

Looking at my notes this morning I'm around 2 weeks in on this specific diet.  Before I had been hitting all around to a diet similar to this.  With this grass fed diet I feel I've hit the mark.  Fingers crossed that is the case!  A few more days and if all goes well I'll wrap this up and move forward.  My confidence levels are high with how everything is going of late.  

Weighing myself this morning I saw i was at 171 to 170lbs.  I'm down a few more pounds since last week.  I'm loosing water weight is my guess and consider that positive.  Once the weight loss has leveled off, I might join a gym to put some weight back on that way.  I've learned how to increase weight in the past by going the gym.  It's fairly straight forward: lift weights till muscles fail, rest for days afterwards, eat lots of quality foods, and obtain some sensible sun exposure.


----------



## Beach

Today has been another good day.  I'm a little bit sore and tired, more so than yesterday.  I expected that as that is the common response after lifting some weights.  For some reason the 2nd day afterwards is felt more.  Tomorrow I'll be full of energy.      

Overall confidence is high.  I'm not recovered well, that will take awhile longer, I keep telling myself but have much to be positive about with the way the stomach is going.  The diet and the way I'm reacting has me excited!  I'm gaining new freedoms essentially.  I naturally have some hesitations but am looking forward to having fun trying new foods & activities in the near future.


----------



## cmack

Best of luck to you Beach!


----------



## Beach

Thanks cmack,

An analogy that has been running in my head for awhile ironically has to do with cars.  I've gotten the low rider car out of first gear and now into second gear.  it would be much nicer and practical to be in a higher gear.  For the time being 2nd gear should get me around town though.


----------



## Beach

Quick update, today marks the 7ths consecutive day that I've been well to the gut!  Ya!!!!  I can tell the stomach remains tender.  It would be easy to become ill if not careful, with exercise, or eating to much fiber.  So caution remains.  

Energy levels remain so so

Appearance remains so so.  I'm digesting better but suspect I'm not absorbing nutrients all that well, yet.  This is an area that should be improving soon I suspect.  

Diet still remains the same.  I anxious to add new foods, liven things up, but keep patience.


----------



## Fenix

Well, i have to say it might actually be better!!
Yes, the environment affects our diseases it is a fact. Of course the beach will make you feel less stressed what also might help.

I have tested my Crohns on 3 different continents and i must say, even what the cow is fed affects my lactose intolerance.
Enjoy and if anything starts to flare, drink loads of water, apple cider vinegar and white diet.

....meds are the system which makes us sick in the first place...


----------



## cmack

Hang in there and stay safe.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Fenix and Cmack,

It was a great car trip!  No fatigue experienced, stomach did great.  I want to joke that I want to do the 19 hour car trip again soon!  That was fun.   

I'm hoping my idea about grass fed being my answer is right.  It is just a theory though, one that I need to play with further to verify.  I was thinking on the long drive that now that I'm with family it would be good if I opened my diet up some.  The original idea I was working on was basically avoiding turkey, eggs and chicken along with some other items.  I think I'll go back to the first idea and see how I do.  The two main items I will watch are:

If the chest rash returns I'll return to the grass fed diet.  

If the fatigue come back I'll once again return to the grass fed diet.  

About my only complaint off hand I can think of is I appear worn down and terrible.  I'm guessing that remains a sign of poor absorption.  Hopefully that area will improve soon.  It might take months for that to happen I suppose.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting - Cold weather has always bothered me.  I've suspected that this was due to my stomach condition.  My theory is, I retain extra water and that water makes me more sensitive to becoming chilled.  

I'm now in Illinois where the weather has turned chilly.  The morning low was in the 40s with a slight breeze.  

The cold is not effecting me.  I'm walking around in a tee shirt and shorts and feel comfortable.  

Typically in weather like this I'd be bundled up, wearing pants and a long sleeve shirt.


----------



## Beach

Worth making note of also, 

My handwriting has improved.  Before I had crazy doctor type writing.  Now my writing appears nice.  

I'm eating a lot of fiber for me.  The gut is handling it well.  The bad part is that it slows me down when thinking.  Odd!, but something I've known for many years.  This issue should resolve soon, I hope!  

Tongue looks messed up, somewhat, when to much fiber is eaten too. 

Boredom levels off the charts, which is good. :ytongue: I'm typically to tired and worn down to be bored.


----------



## Beach

Might be making progress after all in the healthy appearance category.  My skin is appearing healthier this morning.  Despite my complaint yesterday, I've noticed that there might be improvement the last couple days in this area.  This morning it is more pronounced.  To early to say for sure, time will tell, but if this is the case, a very good sight for improved nutrient absorption.  At least that is my theory on what is going on.


----------



## Beach

This is nice.  I played tennis last night for an hour and a half.  My knees and ankles do not hurt.  They are not sore in the least.  

Always after tennis play my knees and ankles are overly sore after hitting tennis balls.  I'll typically limp around and need time to recover.  

I can only guess this lack of soreness has something to do with the anti-inflammatory nature I'm experiencing on this diet.  

I'm playing tennis again this morning for 1.5 hours.  

So far my diet remains the same.  There hasn't been need to experiment with eating new foods.   

The only other news concerns my Florida house.  Hope hurricane Irma doesn't destroy my home.  It isn't looking good at the moment with the path the hurricane is on.


----------



## ronroush7

Thst is great about the tennis.   I hope your house stays ok.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Ron!  I appreciate it.  

While I'm thinking of it, to add to the notes, I breathed fantastic last night.  Typically when running/ sprinting while playing tennis I can have difficulty catching my breath.  

Last night I had no problem breathing.  Despite lots of sprints to chase down tennis balls, I never found myself catching my breath.


----------



## Beach

I'm a little bit in shock over not feeling sore after tennis play.  I hit for two days, 3 hours in total, and my knees and ankles feel fine.  No aches.  No pain.  I even went for a long walk in the afternoon with my parents.  About my only complaint is that I'm tired!  It didn't help much that a couple cats came to visit me late at night.  Cute kitties that enjoy their late night snacks.


----------



## DustyKat

Hey Beach, 

So good to hear you are doing well and feeling it too for the most part.  

I hope it continues for a very long time come. Good luck!


----------



## Beach

Thanks DustryKat,

I can certainly get used to feeling this way.  There is more healing to do, which can cause frustration at times.  I'm glad I'm keeping good notes though.  It's the little positive changes that keeps me on track, as the stomach appears to take a long long time to heal.


----------



## DustyKat

Yeah, when it comes to inflammation in the gut it can surely take time some time to heal, but then again it never gets much of a chance to rest. That said, knowing it doesn't lessen the frustration though! 

I like to keep notes too, amazing how little time it takes to distort history, IYKWIM. :lol:


----------



## Beach

Went on a 7 mile hike this morning!  I'm not sore, and so far not all the tired.  Simply amazing for me.


----------



## Beach

Once again happy in that I don't have sore knees or sore ankles.  As expected I'm a little bit tired but to be expected after all I've been doing.  

Appearance is healthy this morning.  I'm pleased with that.  The two areas of improvements, visually and perceived ability improvements can have different lasting meaning.  With perceived improvements I tend to quickly forget those happen.  It isn't easy to remember how sore I felt or fatigued I could be.  What I experience now is the current reality, I guess it could be said.  Visual changes are easier to remember and reference back to.  The slight rash is gone, which is easy to remember.  My eyes are turning bluer, which is a good reminder to me of the changes happening.    

One odd area that I know will improve is that I should see better spelling abilities as the stomach further improves.  It has happened in the past and expect it to happen again in the near future.  Several members in my family on dads side are poor spellers.  None of them have stomach issues, thankfully.  With improved spelling abilities in the past due to stomach improvement, it has made me wonder though if other family members have a similar issue as me, minus the stomach problems.  Possibly if a similar diet as I'm following was eaten their spelling problems will go away.  That's something that will never be found out most likely!  But incase a similar chronic health problem happens to someone else in the family, it is something that can be mentioned that might be helpful.  

Hmmm.... maybe I can write a book, how to become a better speller through diet.


----------



## Beach

Went on a 90 minute bike ride over my old childhood neighborhood.  It was great fun, enjoyed seeing all the older homes where friends used to live.  This should be an interesting test for the stomach.  Long bike rides can cause issues for the stomach.  

So far so good.  I'm on the overly tired side now, but so far the stomach is holding up well.  Hope that continues into tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

Feel good this morning after yesterdays long bike ride.  No stomach problems experienced and happy about that.


----------



## Tony H

great that you are doing so well Beach , hope your home is ok after Irma


----------



## Beach

Thanks Tony!  I really appreciate the well wishes. 

I'm quite pleased today that the long bike ride hasn't upset the stomach in the least for today.  So far I have a good streak going with being well.  The quick pack up and leave Florida before the hurricane came caused the stomach some problems.  I wasn't sick so much but wasn't well either.  After that hard Monday of quickly packing the moving items around, loading the car up, using stomach muscles, it took 5 days for the stomach to heal up.  I'm only mentioning this for note purposes more than anything, but I've been considering the 5 days a nice sign.  The quicker I heal after a stomach beating the better.  

Heard today for the first time that my house did well!  A few trees are down in the yard.  They will need to be cut up and hauled away.  Outside of that all sounded good I was told.  Everything inside and out with the house looked great.  I feel fortunate with the good news. 

Power remains out for myself and most in the area.  It's hard to obtain gasoline.  Few grocery stores are open.  And the most frightening of all, no toilets are working!  The sewer system has been turned off.  As a result I plan to remain away from my Florida home for a week or two.  Officials believe within a week most essential items will be up and running again.


----------



## Beach

Something else I was going to make note on but forgot concerned body fat.  When I began this diet I was at around 14% body fat.  I suspected that as I became healthier that my body fat levels would drop.  That has happened.  I'm now at 12% body fat.  It would not come as a surprise if I dropped to around 10% body fat eventually.  I seem to remember this happening in the past when I became healthier, but then didn't so much have ideas why.


----------



## Beach

Did an experiment yesterday, I stopped adding garlic to my food.  This morning I feel wonderful.  I had been feeling lower energy.  I've attributed that to over exercising.  I might have been wrong about that.  

This experiment goes toward one of the original ideas being that I'm feeling better due to eating brown rice.  

I don't know what this experiment means.  It might mean something.  It might not mean anything.  I should know an answer by this weekend.


----------



## Tony H

No Garlic and Brown Rice 
Thats great that its working for you 
I cant have brown rice according to the hospital dietitian and was told garlic in small quantities is good for me but then again that’s the joy of having an ostomy 
Great that you’re doing so well


----------



## Beach

Thanks Tony,

Yes, so far so good, at least for today.  I'm quite energetic this afternoon.  I feel I need to workout hard the next few days, test this idea out.  

I worked out hard days previously and felt worn out and tired.  I was guessing it was the workout that did me in.  I'm thinking today that is not the case.  It could have been the garlic that was making me feel fatigued.  

Also I've had some tongue sores, that come and go.  I know from experience that there should be no sores when I'm well - well being to the stomach and with having good energy.  Today the tongue sores are about gone.  They need to remain gone, I feel.  

Tonight should be a good workout test, if weather provides.  I'm playing tennis for 90 minutes.  The remnants of hurricane Irma are now here though!  Hoping she is gone by tonight.    

I guess worth mentioning, if an answer is found with avoiding garlic, it means I can eat some garlic and not be ill to the stomach.  If this turns out to be the case it helps explain some confusion.  Time will tell.  

I'm hoping local stores restock on brown rice.  I was running low so i went to the store this morning.  it took shopping at 3 different grocery stores before finding brown rice!


----------



## ronroush7

I hear brown rice is supposed to better for people.


----------



## Beach

I'm quite pleased this morning.  I played wonderfully at tennis last night.  This morning I'm full of energy.  

So far so good with the latest twist in the diet and stomach health.  I might be on the right track now.  Time will tell.


----------



## Beach

I've had a chance to exercise for two hours this morning.  I feel great.  My energy levels are very good.  Tongue, I guess the correct term is geographic tongue, is looking fabulous.  Stomach is doing very well.  

So far going back to one of the original ideas, eating brown rice and avoiding garlic/oinions is looking promising.  

This is how I want to feel, stomach good and energy levels high, no matter how much I exercise.


----------



## Tony H

im getting tired even reading about how much exercise you are doing 
really great to hear success stories


----------



## Beach

:luigi:  I have been pushing myself!  

That is one thing, over the years despite how terrible and run down I feel, I can push myself in exercise and sports.  It may hurt but it's often great social contact being with friends.


----------



## Beach

Another wonderful morning, since avoiding garlic and eating brown rice.  My energy levels are good.  The gut is feeling fine.  The tongue is looking healed and very healthy.  I like it.  

Thinking about past comments made about different meats eaten.  

I mentioned that commercial beef frightens me.  This is true.  I realize though that when I became seriously ill after eating commercial meat I also ate with it spicy food.  So in this case garlic and onions remain in the running.  

I know too that when, often when, spicing hamburger with garlic salt, I will bleed in odd places.  The places being my finger nails and my gums.  I commented on this earlier.  It is a consistent response.  Eating hamburger with just sat on it does not cause the bleeding issue.  

I mentioned pork can be an inflammatory problem. No clue why this is.  Pork is not an inflammatory problem when I eat it less frequently.  It only becomes a problem when eating pork with every meal.  That is an easy problem to overcome.  

Chicken, eggs, and turkey are all the same in illness.  I can have very good energy while eating chicken and soy sauce.  The same goes with eating eggs (with out soy sauce)  Turkey is odd in that I can be well with it if I eat cheese and eat it with beef.  I used to joke about needing the right beef to turkey ratio to be healthy.  

I don't know what is going on with bird and stomach illness.  Energy levels can be high while eating this foods.  There must be less of a reaction going on since this is the case.  This makes me suspect then that over time bird will be less and less of a problem for the stomach as the stomach heals.  

This will be important for me as if garlic and onions are the main culprits and need to be avoided then I'll need to be able to eat pastries and breakfast items without issue, foods almost always with egg in them.  

Historically, the time when I was good and healthy for around 6 months, one of the items being avoided was the garlic and onion genus family.  

The case is not solved yet, but I like the trail I'm on.


----------



## Beach

Thinking about it, back when I ate chicken and soy sauce frequently, along with eggs, I had good energy but upset stomachs.  I was also eating some garlic back then, but not much.  It occurred to me that I was doing a lot of exercises involving stomach muscles.  I know now that these kinds of exercises are a big problem for me.  Back then I wouldn't have known that.  

Well, anyway, something to note and test on a future date.


----------



## Beach

Good energy today.  No breathing problems, it's easy to sit down.  No joint problems.  THe knees are feeling great.  I've really been stressing the knees also with tennis play and with bike riding.  Typically I'd be weight lifting in order to help the legs cope.  There is something about squats that help keep the knees strong and be able to handle exercise abuse.  I've not been weight lifting since leaving Florida due to hurricane Irma.  

Weight is approx. 180lbs give or take a pound.  Body fat is 12%.  

Added a few new foods to the diet.  Added tuna in olive oil, red wine, and potatoes.  All 3 are safe tested foods in the past.  Well, potatoes are less tested but I have good confidence in the spud no causing me problems.


----------



## Beach

The breakfast comment made me chuckle a bit.  Commenting further on eating breakfast all the time, my thinking on that was more in line of a quick reference.  Breakfast is typically the only meal served that doesn't come mixed with spices such as garlic and onions.  Meats served of course can be an exception.  (I can't say with certainty those two spices are the culprits! but this morning signs point to them.)  

My eating philosophy is simple.  I eat to feel good.  If something I believe will make me feel sickly I avoid.  If a meal I believe will make me feel well it is all good to consume.  I'm looking forward toward to the day where I view food more typically as most do. - a pleasurable experience, something to enjoy.    

This mornings breakfast and meal for anytime of the day is somewhat of a traditional meal at home for me of late.  I had:

Brown rice cake with grape jelly
Tune in olive oil
An orange      
some grapes
a few bites of chocolate 
cheese  

Breakfast has gone down well and has me feeling good. 

Another topic to mention, I'm more expressive of late.  I noticed this change right after I began avoiding garlic salt.  This is one of those items that is hard to quantify.  It is a change I'll forget about soon.  Should be fun when playing tennis today though!  I won't be shy about expressing winning shots.


----------



## Beach

It was a really good day today.  For the last few days everything feels light.  It is hard to describe other than it's easy to do tasks when ever I want. 

The gut is fantastic.  No pains to report.  

Tennis today was not the best.  It was overly hot, and I was in the sun.  All the exercising I've been pushing myself to do caught up with me.  I was tired as a result, but not fatigued.  Despite my complaints, I hit decently well enough.  

So far so good with avoiding garlic and onions!  I suspect this is the answer.  This is how I want to feel.  More energy is wanted, and more health is needed, but that will come if this the answer.  I'm pleased with the diet.  Oh, potatoes were delicious and not an issue.  Not that I thought they were but new food, I should note.


----------



## Beach

There it was, the finger nail problem after eating garlic for awhile.  I noticed it yesterday.  As noted when eating garlic for a few days the skin around finger nails begins to pull away and eventually bleed.  It has an IBD stomach ring to it, bleeding in odd places.  

I hadn't noticed the most recent example of that till yesterday when I could see the nails healing.  The finger nails appear to be becoming smaller.  Some kind of bad reaction happens when I eat garlic/onions.  I will permanently avoid these two spices/flavor enhancements.  

There are other problem foods.  The most notable is melons/pumpkin.  These are a traditional allergic reaction - eat small amount feel horrible for a few hours, then feel back to normal.  It's easy to avoid melons.  

I don't know what to make of chicken, eggs, turkey and pork.  They are only problem foods when eaten exclusively for over a week.  The problem is minor and energy levels not effected.  My guess, this problem should go away as the stomach heals.  It is also easy to not eat these foods exclusively.  

Fiber rich foods are a problem.  To much fiber can cause stomach issues.  As an example, I love blueberries.  I would not want to eat many blueberries right now though.  If I'm well for 2 to 3 months in a row, then a healthier stomach can eat bowels of blueberries without problems.


----------



## Beach

Something I forgot to mention.  Last week I learned that my nephew Jude had begun following the paleo diet.  He did this due to feeling run down, and having little energy.  I can relate about the poor energy levels.  

I was not surprised when I learned this.  Jude has always had health problems since a young boy.  When younger he suffered from relatively minor stomach problems.  His mom was greatly worried over it.  He suffered from major breathing issues.  He also has complained to me about having poor energy levels in the past.  

Jude is a very  accomplished young man.  He's an academic star.  Most notably he took a college entrance exam in 7th grade and scored a higher score than his mom.  She went to the University of Illinois.  He also does well in sports, having traveled around the country to play in different events. 

Jude is right at the age where I became sick to my stomach.  I doubt that he will suffer from the same stomach issues and extreme poor energy levels as I have.  I suspect though that if I solve my health problems and that they are caused by garlic/onions mainly, that my nephew Jude inherited the same reaction to garlic/onions that I have.  It is just a guess but something I need to remember.  

My stomach is now doing well.  If in two months I find myself with very good energy I need to talk to my nephew and sister about what I've done successfully to improve my energy levels.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to mention - yesterday I added toast to my diet!  It was delicious.  This morning I bought some cookies.  

Everything so far is going down well.


----------



## ronroush7

That is good.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Ron!


----------



## Beach

Today I ate many cookies with egg in them.  I felt really good today!  

That was the most wheat that I've eaten in years.  For my condition it is often said that wheat is a problem food, to be avoided.  It did and has helped the stomach some when avoiding wheat.  

I've always realized that when avoiding wheat, one tends to avoid many other foods that often go with flour products.  if the answer is garlic/onions then avoiding wheat had me avoiding by and large many spicy Italian dishes.  I'm guessing today that is what I did right in that circumstance.


----------



## Beach

Stomach still doing great.  Energy levels up yesterday.  This morning I'm feeling good.  This is after I began eating cookies with eggs in them.  That will be the main item I follow the next couple of days.  

Since avoiding garlic/onions I've been sleeping well.


----------



## Beach

I've been thinking about it since the weekend, it's not easy pin pointing a for sure answer, but I'm reasonably sure garlic and onion are the primary cause of my stomach issues.  I feel to good when avoiding them for it not to be!  At least that is what I tell myself.  

So the main helpers in this are eating brown rice which helped improve energy levels, and avoiding garlic/ onions.  With this the stomach is well most of the time, and energy levels much elevated.  I could be on my feet all day with the way I feel now.  

There is also the stranger stomach issues, mentioned early, caused by other food items.  Some are a problem, others probably not a problem, or a big problem.  

Regardless, going forward I'll be writing less on my "success story" thread.  I'll assume I have my answer, also will realize that not all days will be great and have expectations that I'll continue to grow stronger, and the stomach will continue to improve, etc.  

The main two items I hope to see improvement in are, being able to weight lift and not feel overly worn down the next day, and want to see my eyes turn blue.  It appears I've already made progress into the weight lifting item as yesterday I did 40 push-ups and don't feel tired today.  Being able to spell better would be oh so nice too!


----------



## cmack

Hey Beach,

Your spelling is 99% and I'm very happy to hear of your success. I like the way you have documented things in a fairly scientific manner. This thread is very interesting and may be of use to many others. Keep up the good work! I really hope things work out with your house in Florida.


Cheers bud,

Chris


----------



## Beach

Thanks Chris,

I wish I could say with certainty that I'm on the right diet.  It would be very nice if a correct answer was found for my stomach that sirens went off, lights flashed, ticker tape parade was held.  :congratualtions:With what I'm experiencing though I have good confidence that I now have a diet I can reference that not only makes my stomach well most of the time but also gives me energy.  

Now comes the waiting game, healing.  

I'm laughing a bit this morning.  I began eating cookies with eggs in them the other day.  Fully expecting that with this food I would be putting on weight.  Nope!  Instead I dropped a few pounds and lost another % of body fat.  I'm living the fantasy of every dieter, eat chocolate chip cookies and loose weight.


----------



## Beach

Worth mentioning, I had a lot of energy today.  Part of that is due to sitting around for most of the day.  The other part being due to feeling better.  Having energy is always a nice problem to have.  

I'll make more of a point tomorrow to keep active.


----------



## ronroush7

I will agree


----------



## Beach

Another decent good energy day.  Found myself a little run down this afternoon after being on my feet this morning most of the time but nothing to complain about.  I imagine the good energy will continue to improve further in the days ahead.


----------



## Beach

Wow, I really played well at tennis tonight.  I had all kinds of energy.  I was hitting strong.  

I don't know if this means anything.  Possibly it is additional info on the positives of avoiding garlic and onions for me.  When I first arrived in Illinois and began playing tennis I was still eating garlic.  The first two sessions of hitting were poor for me.  Then I stopped eating garlic.  That was all I changed in my diet, avoided garlic.  Right away I began playing much better at tennis.  My hitting and running around the court were grealy improved.    

Nicely also my knees still do not hurt.  They are abused playing tennis but no soreness has developed.


----------



## cmack

Hey Beach,

That's Awesome! I'm glad you are having some fun.

Cheers buddy!


----------



## Beach

Thanks Cmack,

I've feeling quite lively this morning too after last nights hitting.  Typically after running around like that, on a hot evening, I'd be worn down the next day.  About all I can complain about now is my wrist is sore and knees a tiny bit achy.  Not bad.    

Thinking about it, I have 3 energy levels.  

The low energy level is as it sounds, has me with very low energy.  This is what I think of as my planning level of energy.  I annoyingly plan everything in advance when energy levels suffer to the lowest level.  Personality is reserved.  I tend to not interact with people much when energy lacks.  Basically I'm friendly but to tired to want to be around other people.  The stomach tends to be at it's worst when energy levels are low.  

The middle level, where I'm currently at, is a tolerable/ good energy level to be.  I'm more out going, and engaging.  It's much easier to get projects done.  Less planning in advance is thought about.  I'm more with it basically.  I'm happy to talk with others and have a good time.  On the down side I'm still not entirely with it. Hmmm...I think that is a good way to describe it.  Hard to put into words.     

The high level of energy is fun.  In the evening in particular I'm full of all kinds of energy, wanting and looking to do projects, go out, be around people, etc.  I think of this as more of an energy level most people have most of the time.  It's heaven for me when energy levels are on the highest level.


----------



## cmack

Good description, I'm practically the same way.


----------



## Beach

It's been another good energy day for me.  I have a nice streak going.  Imagine if I can continue these good energy days I'll be at the high energy level in no time.  

My theory is that it is the brown rice that is helping me with having greater energy.  Time and healing matter too.


----------



## Beach

Figured out that cookies can be a mild problem.  I began eating cookies a number of days ago.  Not long afterwards I began to experience mild cramping.  It wasn't much to worry about, but was something I noticed.  I stopped eating the cookies for a day or two.  The cramping stopped.  Then yesterday I ate cookies and last night experienced the mild cramping.  

It's one of those things that isn't a big issue.  The stomach has been good basically.  It's been awhile since I've been sick.  I figure though it will be good to stop eating cookies for awhile, till at least the gut heals up better.  I also have a long car trip coming up.  Wouldn't want to be cramping while on the road.    

I still have excellent energy.  I'm quite pleased about that.  Geographic tongue is looking good.  I think it is healing but there remain some lines that can be seen.


----------



## Beach

A little disappointing today, I was tired.  I know why.  Yesterday I lifted some weights.  That can drain me of energy sometimes.  It's a good test though.  

When well for a longer period of time I can lift weights and feel energized as a result.  I'm not at that point yet.  

Stomach is doing great.  Little to complain there.


----------



## Beach

Stomach doing great this morning.  Energy levels OK, but nothing to brag about.  Was invited to go to the state capital this morning.  I agreed.  Typically I'd have such a trip planned out a day or two in advance.  Now, feeling half way decent It's not as much of a big deal.


----------



## cmack

I hope you have a good time.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Chris!  

It was f%#king freezing at the museum!  I suspect they have Abe Lincoln's body in deep freeze somewhere there.  It was rather strange as all the employees were wearing sweaters, one was even sporting a light winter jacket.  I survived the couple hours in the freeze.  I warmed up later as it was hot outside.  

Stomach concerns, had a plain commercial hamburger for lunch.  It has gone down well.  So far no stomach complaints. There for awhile I was speculating that grass fed beef is what was helping me.  Todays lunch lends further evidence toward garlic/ onions being the problem for me.  Energy levels are back up and doing well this afternoon.  I'm pleased!


----------



## Beach

Yesterday day was a good day for a couple of reasons.  I was on my feet all day.  Typically I don't have the energy to do that.  I'll want a nap at some point in the day.  Very good sign I was thinking that I handled walking around for the day.  The other good bit was eating out on the road.  I'll eat out sometimes while in town.  It's rare for me to eat 100 miles from home.  Do that can mean trouble, due to not only potential stomach issues but also concerns over being ill resulting in near zero energy.  It didn't bother me eating on the road yesterday though.  I feel I have a good idea of what is causing my health issues with garlic/ onions.  

Gut is doing well this morning.  Energy is a little on the lower side at the moment but it should rebound later in the day.


----------



## Beach

Good day for the stomach.  Lazy day overall.  I mentioned about being tired yesterday but think todays tiredness is more about all the exercising and tennis play I've been doing.  Coming home as been one workout after another!  it was a good day to rest.  I'll be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## cmack

Beach said:


> Stomach concerns, had a plain commercial hamburger for lunch.  It has gone down well.  So far no stomach complaints. There for awhile I was speculating that grass fed beef is what was helping me.  Todays lunch lends further evidence toward garlic/ onions being the problem for me.  Energy levels are back up and doing well this afternoon.  I'm pleased!


Hey Beach,

I think when it comes to the grass fed beef it takes a while to notice positive results, so on the other hand if you ate a different type that was sub par, it also would take some time for negative results to appear. Just my thoughts.


I hope all is well,

Chris


----------



## Beach

Chris,

I agree.  The regular beef was just for one meal.  I know in the past that when I had problems with commercial beef, it was typically on the 7th day of eating beef for each meal that I experienced terrible pains, stomach issues lasting 24 hours, with one time sending me to the ER.  

The problem for me is that I ate commercial beef with garlic and onions. Garlic I know will cause me to bleed, in my finger nails and with my gums.  That is a very well recorded notice in my notes.  

In theory though the grass fed/wild caught fish theory makes some sense.  Anyway, for now I'm still following both ideas, avoid garlic and onions and eat grass fed/ wild foods most of the time.  

I shouldn't forget, when I stopped eating garlic two weeks ago, my tennis play  improved and strength greatly increased, right away.  

Added candy to the diet today.  Well, I've been eating candy off and on lately but it's more official today.  No problems to report with the candy.  I've gotten a jump on Halloween!


----------



## Beach

Good news, the geographic tongue/ tongue sores are gone.  The tongue looks healed up.  I might finally have an answer on what causes my geographic tongue with garlic/onions.  

It's hard to say what this means.  My guess though is that with the tongue being at the beginning of the digestive tract, what ever effects the tongue likely effects other parts of my digestive system.  I've thought what ever I see wrong with the tongue likely can be seen further down into the intestines.  

My thoughts at this time is that I now have a diet that can make me well.  The main two items I'm doing is avoiding garlic/onions plus I'm also eating grass fed beef, grass fed cheese, and wild caught tuna in olive oil.  My hope is that if I stay with the same diet for an extended period of time, my energy levels will further improve, and other areas will heal up.  In particular I'll feel more secure with the diet once my eyes turn blue once again.  It's the big goal I aim for!  It's a visual reminder of doing well.


----------



## Beach

Another good day for the gut!  I'm going to jinx myself saying that, but the good days for the stomach continue and hope they continue for another week at least.  I'm hitting the road this weekend for Florida.  Long trip and typically I'd be worked up and a bit nervous about that.  Now, I'm feel good and about ready to go and get home.  I'll cook a few foods to bring with me.  That's about it for the trip.


----------



## ronroush7

Wishing you continued success.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Ron,

I'm not much into the press, but I enjoyed this news article from last week.  It's about the quarterback Tom Brady and his diet.  As was mentioned on TV he eats for good health and not pleasure.  Reminded me of me!  I'll have to look into green smoothies for myself.  

What does Tom Brady eat? 

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/tom-brady-football-player-diet-nutrition/


----------



## cmack

Green smoothies are what I eat, at least one a day. I consider it to be the healthiest meal of the day. If you want a good basic recipe just ask, I have a few that were given to me by my GP.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Chris.  I'll likely take you up on that offer in the future.


----------



## Beach

Health round up for the morning.  It's a mix of good and bad news.  

The tongue is looking good.  To be honest there are some slight lines remaining on the tongue but they appear to be healing quickly.  

Woke up to leg cramping.  That hurt!  This is a problem I've not known what to make of.  The cramping happens when the stomach begins to behave better.  I know from experience that it works like this, I begin to experience muscle cramping.  It lasts for awhile.  Then suddenly the cramping goes away and I begin to experience very high levels of energy.  So it's good and bad news.  I'm not happy to have cramping but it likely means good news in the long run.    

Stomach slightly upset this morning.  The cause was likely eating to much candy.  That's what it feels like.  It might have been due to the 90 minute bike ride too.  Hard to say.  I need to be extra careful going forward since I have a long car drive beginning Saturday.  

I'm thinking of canceling tennis tonight due to the long drive to Florida this weekend, and the mild stomach issue.  I love my tennis but as well as we have been hitting, I'm sure I'll be wiped out for days after hitting.  Yeah, kind of humorous in a way, the better we play, the happier we are after hitting.  Then we complain non stop about hitting well and running to much, causing us to be overly sore and tired.


----------



## Beach

This made me chuckle a bit.  It's likely an old commercial.  it's something I don't know about.  I've been mentioning that I don't believe I've eaten shrimp before.  Over the past week on TV I've noticed how Red Lobster is now playing a commercial for "Amber colored Honey shrimp".  :ycool: I've been looking for new wild caught food to eat.  If it doesn't have garlic in it, I'll stop by Red Lobster and give it a try.

Tiring day today.  Tomorrow should be better.  Gut doing great.  Overall it was a so so day.


----------



## Beach

I was thinking further on my being tired today.  There might be an answer in the cheese I began to eat.  The grass fed cheese I eat comes in many different flavors.  I bought a new flavor the other day.  I'm guessing that is it.  It tastes more salty than the other cheeses, and possibly that is the cause for being tires, more salt than i'm used to.  I'll go back to the typical delicious favor I eat tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## cmack

Shrimp works out great for me. I seem to tolerate that best of all the seafood's. I think they are fairly low on the food chain so therefore less pollution is present in them, compared to tuna for example.

Yeah, be sure to check the other ingredients though as it seems you have trouble with the garlic and onions.


Best of luck, as always,

Chris


----------



## Beach

Thanks Chris for sharing your experience with shrimp.  I'll give it a try in the future.  I've joked that I'd had shrimp indirectly.  Many years ago I used to do some fishing with shrimp as bait.  The fish had good talent at taking our bait before we eventually caught one.  They were undoubtably full of shrimp before we caught them.  

Having eaten the same foods for awhile now I'm dreaming of eating new foods!  Learned last night on the news of another food I'll be eating in the future.  The news had a segment on the history of pancakes.  Yesterday was national pancake day.  They talked about how in the past pancakes were considered good eating for all meals during the day, breakfast, lunch and dinner.  Later famous historical figures were mentioned that loved their pancakes.  As an example Shakespeare  wrote about eating pancakes in his plays.  Then the news casters had a short debate on what doughy foods taste best, pancakes or more Italian spicy foods.  i vote pancakes!  

Health round up this morning.  Tongue looks great.  Energy levels are poor.  I'm not sure that is the case.  It happens though sometimes, I'm doing well to the gut but for some mysterious reason energy levels are on the down side.


----------



## Beach

This is disappointing.  I remain pretty tired and fatigued this afternoon.  I was hoping that after I switched back to the cheese I was previously eating that my energy would return.  That hasn't been the case.  There are some other possibilities.  I did begin eating a different type of rice cake.  The one I was eating was not in stock in any of the stores.  Possibly the new rice cake is higher in fiber, which in turn is causing me trouble.  I found this morning the store restocked with the old brown rice cake I was eating.  Maybe I'll get lucky and that is the answer.  I also started eating a different type of chocolate.  I'll switch back to the previous chocolate.  

What ever it is, I should still be able to make the long trip to Florida this weekend.  The gut is not hurting.  I can sit without being in pain.  The big problem is just poor energy.  I should be able to push through the fatigue.  

What I'm really pleased about is my tongue.  It looks great.  I've often wondered over the years what the heck was causing it to have the lines.  The only food that I removed from my diet was garlic.  Once that happened the tongue began to heal up.  I can't help but think that will translate into a healed stomach.  It's a gradual process to heal up, and the same for damaging the stomach I suspect.  Once healed I could eat some garlic (not that I would) for a week or two and not experience stomach issues.


----------



## cmack

Maybe the stress is getting to you, I find I have low energy if stressed out. I'm sure it must have some kind of influence on our energy levels. Just take it slow and easy for a bit if you need to. Remember, "The Tortoise and the Hare."


----------



## Beach

The energy has returned.  I stopped eating the new chocolate.  Not long after I did that I felt much better.  I'll see how I'm doing tomorrow morning.  That will be the real test.  So far it appears that I have an answer though, organic environmentally friendly chocolate did a number on me.


----------



## cmack

It does makes a person wonder how well the vetting process works for so called organics. There are counterfeit currencies and Louis Vuitton bags... Hmmm.


----------



## Beach

Just a guess, but it might be their chocolate manufacturing process that is the problem.  I used to work in the food industry and recall how different manufacturing processing can leave different chemicals within the food item.


----------



## Beach

Sad to note this evening, my father is having stomach troubles this evening.  It's likely an old Vietnam era issue.  Rolls are reversed!  He is almost never ill.  Hopefully we will make it to Florida this weekend.  

This is us though.  Someone is bound to have health issues in the family before a trip.  

It is nice for me being healthy of late.  The basics, it seems many are happy for me and hope I'm healthy.  Believe it or not several have suggested that I write a book, eventually.  if only I gain more energy and that spelling along with grammar issue goes away.  Eventually that should happen.


----------



## ronroush7

Prayers for your father.


----------



## cmack

Agree.


----------



## Beach

That appears to be the answer to the fatigue, the organic chocolate I began eating.  I'm feeling much better this morning.  My muscle do not hurt.  I have decent energy.  There is always the possibility something else was the cause.  The new chocolate is likely the answer though.    

I don't really need to eat chocolate but have found it to be a safe snack food.  I'll keep it in the diet, with the older German made chocolate I buy at Target.  

Dad's doing well this morning.  He has an entirely different problem from what I have.  It's a gerd type issue but a little different.  The theory is that he picked up the problem when training in the military.  The drill instructors would have the guys eat a meal then right afterwards do stomach sit ups.  The connecting valve between the esophagus and stomach was likely damaged as a result.


----------



## Beach

Great day today,  lots of energy, feeling upbeat, I'm ready for a long car trip.  What ever is in that chocolate bar it's poison.  At least that is my guess on what happened to zap my energy over the last few weeks.  

Overall doing well.  The gut is good.  My weight is down a little but I'm guessing that is water weight.  I'm pleased to see it.  It will be easy to gain back once the really good energy arrives.  I was hoping to make 10% body fat! I missed that as I'm at 11%.  WHen I return home i'll have to continue to long bike rides and walks and make that 10% athletic mark.  On the body fat charts 10% is the upper limit for athletic.  I'm not sure how accurate these things are, but I'm going with it!  

I guess now it is a waiting game, heal up and begin adding new foods to the diet.  I can't wait to expand my diet.


----------



## Beach

Ya!  It's the eve of leaving for Florida!  I'm so ready to get home.  Will be leaving bright and early tomorrow morning as we hope to make it to the south side of Atlanta, about 10 hours of driving.  This will be the longest I've driven on my own.  It shouldn't be a problem.  With the way I'm feeling, I'm confident I'll make it without problem.   

Reflecting back on the writing done, this has been therapeutic for me.  It's as good as seeing a therapist.  

For the last couple of years I've been able to regularly make myself well to the stomach.  The main problems have been, pin pointing what has been making myself ill, avoiding temptations foods/ keeping on the straight and narrow path, and not being entirely pleased with results/ not enough energy, not appearing healthy enough/ basically not having enough patience.  

There is also the problem of running into what I refer to as minor causes of stomach/ health issues.  The recent episode with the organic chocolate is a good example.  I will never know what caused the chocolate to cause me to have poor energy.  In the past I could over analysis possible causes.  Now, I realize it's not something to overly worry over.  In all likely hood the selling company is using a cheaper processing method that saves them money but leaves some substances in the chocolate that cause health issues for me.  Most people that eat the chocolate wouldn't think twice about it.  For me, with poorer energy levels, it's something I feel.              

Well, I'm largely well to the gut at this point.  I don't know how long I've been well to the stomach, but I'd guess it's been around two weeks.  This raises another issue, when to know when I'm well enough to be reliable?   I know to be as healthy as I wanted will take months if not years.  I have a good idea of what I can be when the gut is healed up.  

Now though i want to be less of a perfectionist.  I want to have a good safe diet planned out, and have good energy levels, levels that can take me through out the day easily.  From there I can push off into the world.


----------



## ronroush7

I hope it continues for you


----------



## Beach

Thanks Ron,

It's so good to be feeling well!  My diet isn't typical, but it's working for me and I'm very glad to have others around that have a supportive, knowledgeable,  understanding.  I'm looking forward to the day I can travel freely.  First on the agenda, it's been awhile since I've wandered around Nashville.


----------



## Beach

Everything is packed for the trip.  Most of the details taken care of.  Today's more or less a day to relax before the long drive.  About my only complaint is how slow it is, and chilly!  The first chill of the year always catches me off guard. Stomach slightly sour, but nothing to worry over.  The first cold air tends to do that to the stomach.  Should be a good trip down south tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## cmack

Be safe on the road. Best of luck to you.


----------



## ronroush7

Stay safe.


----------



## Beach

Had a dry run to Florida today.  Ugh, disgusting.  My new car began to leak oil around 4 hours out of town so I turned around.  It was a long day on the road, and then checking things over at our hobby garage.  Not entirely sure what the problem is.  I was hoping it would be a simple job but I might not be that lucky.  For some reason the bolts are loose between the engine and transmission.  That is where the oil is leaking from.  I just had car work done, with an oil change and oil sensor recall work.  No idea why those bolts would be loose though.  Will find out more Monday once the car is taken in to the dealership.  

Good news health wise, did great on the dry run!  Had good energy.  Stomach doing wonderful.  It has only just hit me in the last hour with being worn down.  Hopefully the car can be fixed quickly and I'll be back on the road sometime next week.    

Heard my new bike is to be delivered in Florida Monday.  Thankfully a friend agreed to wait and sign for it.


----------



## ronroush7

Sorry for the car trouble.


----------



## cmack

I bet they just forgot to torque the bolts. I'm quite mechanical (have worked in several shops and do my own work as well) and I have never seen that happen without somebody forgetting to snug them up with the torque wrench. I hope it is an easy fix, it should be okay if it was still driving. Good luck Beach.


----------



## Beach

Thanks.  That's what I'm hoping also, someone forgot to torque down some bolts.  Why they needed to be in that area is a mystery to me, but I don't know enough.  Went through 3 quarts of oil driving back.  The underside and back of the car is covered with motor oil.  I'll be washing that off soon.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday went poorly for the drive south.  That was upsetting.    

On the positive my tongue looks so good.  It's a great visual reference for me to see my tongue looking healthy.  It gives me a confidence boost.  I wish other areas would improve.  My eyes turn blue when very well to the gut.  My skin takes on an attractive milky appearance.  I have confidence those will eventually happen.  

I took a wrong turn for a little bit I suspect early on.  I'm on the right tract now, with avoiding garlic and onions.  I'm well to the stomach most of the time.  The geographic tongue sores are gone.  My energy levels are good, not great, but good enough to get me through most activities, even stressful events, such as a car leaking oil hours from home!  I can't help but feel that it will not be long till I'm well enough.  It should be this month is my guess.  

My only complaint I can think of this morning is I'm still eating lots of cheese!  Still not much of a cheese fan.  I am part French by heritage though.  I tell myself I should embrace my inner French, eat the cheese and enjoy.  Hmmmm.... I do enjoy wearing French brand clothing come to think of it without a fuss.


----------



## ronroush7

I enjoy cheese also.


----------



## cmack

My doctor would be mortified if I ate more than a one inch cube of cheese.  I try to enjoy it very sparingly, sharp cheddar is my personal favorite.


----------



## Beach

I'm not even sure if cheese helps much.  Somehow it got into the healthy mix, and has become a regular in the diet.    

Ate some cookies with eggs that last couple of days.  As a result no stomach issues noticed.  Last week I had some cookies and had some mild stomach issues.  Good that so far no issues to report with the latest cookies trial.  Wheat can be rough on the digestive system, so I wasn't all that surprised that I had some issues the first time I had a few cookies.  Hopefully having cookies now and not noticing is a positive sign with a gut healing further.   

Tiring day with all the exercising done.  The weather was lovely so it was good to get outside, but I'm tired. I'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## Beach

A small trend has started.  I've been waking up between 1 and 3 in the morning, feeling wide awake and rested.  I'll stay in bed till it is time to get up.  

It might not mean anything.  Then again it might mean something.  Since I've been writing about healing possibly the less sleep is a result of being healthier and needing less sleep.  One can hope!  I'll keep notes on it.  

This morning I'm planning to drive over the Ill. dealership to begin the oil leak car repair work.  With any luck it will be easy work to repair, tighten a few bolts and see if the leak stops.  If that happens I'll be back on the road soon!


----------



## Beach

Ran the car over to the dealership bright and early this morning.  It was a 2 hour drive over and 2 hours back approx.  I'm now tired or fatigued with all that has been done the last few days!  It's quite exciting though that I'm able to do all that I've done of late.  I'm hurting a bit! but upbeat about how things are going.  I can't wait till the good energy levels arrive and remain consistently.    

had an incident at the dealership where I didn't want to talk.  I had hit bottom at that point, running in lower energy.  The nice part is I was able to push though.  That had me feeling good.  Not my best talk but got across the work that needed to be done on the vehicle.  Now hopefully the dealership will take some time in fixing the car!  :lol:  I can use a car driving rest.  I'll also be passing on offers of 2 hours walks in the near future!


----------



## Beach

Its turned out to be a good old fashion tiring day.  Think I've out done myself of late with all that has been done.  Good to push myself.  It will equally be good to rest and recoup for a day or two. I'm planning for the car fix to be easy and undoubtably I'll be back on the road right afterwards.  

Couple items on the mind, the first being I likely have an early warning to indicate if I'm developing future stomach issues with the tongue.  So long as it remains looking good I'm theorizing that will mean ever improving health.  

The other item has to do with eating out and eating with people.  I've always taken the approach that it is up to me to eat "safe" foods.  Avoiding garlic and onions, both popular items will be a challenge but not impossible to avoid for me.  Even pizza parlors will work with individuals on common items to avoid.  I've ordered pizzas without cheese in the past.  Imagine ordering pizzas without sauce for me is possible.  Most restaurants are understanding.  

I have run into individuals though that are not as understanding and can become upset if I don't eat food prepared for a group.  No way to get around it, it's always an awkward situation for me.  Typically how I've worked that out is to have a snack or meal with me just in case I become hungry.  This morning to the auto dealership is an example, slightly different than being with people, but with some similarities.  Just in case I was stranded on the road with a broken down vehicle leaking oil, I brought my car refrigerator with some snacks and water. 

I've known a person that had a garlic and onion allergy.  He was a plant manager at a plastic cap manufacturing plant.  I wish he still lived in town.  He moved to Chicago a number of years ago.  I could learn from him I imagine on how to be with others without garlic and onions.          

I guess I should add, garlic and onion still remains a theory as to the cause of my stomach issues.  Well, nearly everything points to that as being the answer, but I'm not entirely healthy.


----------



## Beach

As mentioned yesterday was a very tiring sore days.  All the activities and stress of the previous 3 days had caught up with me and wore me down.  I noticed last night though my energy levels were rebounding.  This morning I feel great.  I'm going to note this as a good event!  Typically I don't turn around and feel as well as quickly after the work over I've experienced of late.  

I thought this funny.  My cats can experience severe stomach problems.  The female cat can also develop large sores on her body.  I figured out early on that the stomach issues and sores were caused by the diet being fed.  I never did find out what caused the distress to the cats but had some clues.  When the cats health problems began my mom began feeding the cats regular tuna.  The tuna went over well with the cats.  Their health issues went away once tuna became a regular in their diet, along with a dry cat food I discovered.  

Well, on the possibilites of what can make the cats ill, the clues are in the tuna.  Not all tuna sold is the same.  Most tuna sold comes with soy added along with spices such as garlic.  The tuna we feed the cats is 100% tuna with nothing added.  The more common tuna, the one with the added soy protein and spices such as garlic makes my cats sick!  I might have cats with the same food allergy as me, garlic.  

Health round up, I'm down a few pounds at 175lbs.  My body fat has dropped a bit to 11.2%.  The tongue is looking great.  The stomach is doing wonderful.  My diet has been changed a bit with the addition of candy and cookies, eaten regularly.  I mentioned that earlier.  I think that is about it for the morning.  

Oh, heard from the auto dealer last night.  They had not worked on the car I could tell from the conversation.  The guy was just trying to put spin on our talk.  Disappointing!  Hope they work on it today.  

I was concerned in that the dealership had not worked on the car I was already being informed that the work was likely not covered under warranty.  Grrr....  I don't know which group I have a poorer opinion of, our health care system or auto guys.  My dad as a hobby works on fixing older cars.  WIth his work I've come to learn how so many auto mechanics can be dishonest, even sabotaging cars in order to generate future work.  "Your car is getting older, these things happen..."  (Not knocking you Chris!  I don't know you, just my fathers experience I'm rabbling about.)  If the auto dealer comes back today saying to me the work isn't warranty covered and your flux capacitor and Johnson rod need replacing I'm driving my leaking car back and looking to tighten down those loose bolts, where oil was leaking out, found the other day at our hobby garage.  The only reason we didn't tighten was due to the car still being under warranty!  and not being entirely sure that was my cars problem.


----------



## Beach

It was a really good morning for me.  I felt quite well, having lots of energy.  Later I went for a longish bike ride and wore myself down a little bit.  Overall it was a good day.  The stomach continues to do very well.  

It will be interesting to see how well I do with my energy level as cooler rainy weather is moving into the area starting today.  Most of my colder weather clothing were shipped to Florida late last week with FedEx.  Imagine I'll be a on the colder side and less energetic but should do well.  Fingers crossed my car will be fixed soon so I can head out of town to warmer Florida.


----------



## cmack

Sadly, I have to agree that even a mechanic you trust can screw you over. My father had been bringing his truck to a family friend for service while I was living in Calgary, prior to this the truck had been serviced only by me. While in the hands of the trusted mechanic, someone over torqued the starter bolts and broke the ear off the engine block. Not a word was said and they even went so far as to try to weld the cast iron block back together. Welding cast Iron is not advisable as it just doesn't work well. So year after year dad kept complaining of a terrible noise coming from the starter, off he would go to the same shop and have the starter changed... this went on until I had to move back home for medical reasons and then resumed maintenance on the truck. I believe this was at least 3 starters and a ring gear replacement later(ring gears are very expensive because you have to either pull the engine or drop the tranny). Well after using the truck a few times I noticed something definitely was wrong. I got underneath and took a really good close look with the flashlight and I found that only one bolt was holding the starter in place while the other bolt was barely holding on at all(seemed to be stripped). Every time you turned the engine over the starter would pull half way off of the ring gear and make a terrible screeching noise. So yeah, they messed it up and then lied repeatedly... even going so far as smearing grease over the poorly welded broken spot and covering it up with dirt. Due to the fact that we don't have a hoist or enough shop space for an engine swap, we had to have a new engine installed at the dealership for a price tag of $11,500. We were pretty upset to say the least. Don't feel bad about not trusting mechanics, I don't blame you a bit.


----------



## Beach

Some mechanics can be something else.  Your story sounds familiar to others I've heard over the years.  Some of the "work" done has dumbfounded me.  Where I'm at today, and dad's hobby garage, the shady mechanics tend to go after the University students.  It's a way to make a living I guess, but it isn't something I'd feel comfortable doing.  

Heard from the dealership.  Sounds like my problem was a simple oil filter seal being installed wrong.  They are going to drive the car tonight to make sure that is what caused the problem.  I imagine I'll have the car back tomorrow.  Working out the billing on this will be interesting.  Before leaving Florida I had the oil changed at the local dealership there.  Here in Illinois, where I bought the car, I'm hoping they will work with the Florida dealer and arrange payment.      

And since this is mainly a health notebook, I'm tired for a new reason tonight.  I ate to much candy today.  I feel like the eskimos with their 100 words for snow.  I have similar with describing causes of fatigue and tiredness!  

I'm hoping in a few weeks I'll look back in wonder at how could I have felt that fatigued and tired!  You live for the moment thankfully.


----------



## Beach

Good news.  I'm feeling much more awake and energized this morning.  It should go without saying, but to record in my notes, eating half a bag of candy corn, while delicious, is a good way to tire yourself out.  Sugar rush apparently was to much for me to handle.  

I was thinking last night that I can't recall the last time I was majorly ill to the stomach.  The last time I was slightly sick or maybe better said in discomfort, was a week ago.  This is of course very good news.  The digestive tract is healing, it can also handle a mild beating.  Victory can be declared.   

The main issue of course is a lack of energy.  This issue is now resolving from time to time.  Sometimes I experience good energy during the day and sometimes i'm back to the old feel of being fatigued and worn down.  

What makes the lack of energy a big deal for me is how it creates an isolation.  For me, my GI condition has caused me to not be able to interact with people as I would hope.  Simply I'm to tired to often to get out and have a good time.  

It goes without saying that one of my bigger fears, more real to happen than being at a concert with a psycho machine gunning killer, is being with people and being overly tired and fatigued.  During those situations I struggle to hold a good conversation.  I'm keenly aware of the issue to.  It's embarrassing.  

Then of course when I'm energized holding a conversation is easy and fun.  I guess one way to look at it is I am shy when I have little energy.  When full of energy I'm outgoing.  

I've not been well enough and energized enough in the past to know if I can be "the life of the party."  My father can be that way if he wants.  He's a retired salesman, no shyness there with him.  

So onwards and upwards.  I suspect in the days ahead with the stomach doing well, my energy levels will continue to improve.  It happens quickly from what I recall also.  First I have good and bad days.  Then I consistently have high energy nights.  Then the energy levels level off with the whole day being decent.  Not everyday will be good, but most will be.  I'll be more reliable.


----------



## Beach

Just received a call with billing information for the oil seal repair.  My opinion of auto mechanics has not improved!  Friggin auto dudes.


----------



## Beach

I wasn't thrilled about the charges.  I am happy though about the drive over and drive back to get the car.  It was easy to do.  Little thought put into the long drive.  I can get used to that!  

Stomach doing great.  Energy levels half way decent.  The weather is turning cool.  I'm pleased.  

Well, lets see, I have one day to prepare for the drive back to Florida.  First stop is to see my sister plus family.  Then the long drive to Florida from there.  Should be good, if no more leaks happen, which I suspect will not happen again.


----------



## Beach

It's hardly worth mentioning, but there is something else health wise that has resolved.  I have had dizziness problems for awhile due to the stomach.  I saw my doctor about it in the past but he didn't have solutions.  It was something I learned to live with.  It wasn't serious and knew it would go away once the gut became better.  

That has been the case, the dizziness has gone away with the stomach being better.  I never had balance issues with my condition.  Never came close to taking a spill.  It did make me understand some of what my grandmother went through with her balance problems.


----------



## Beach

Good news!  Of late I've been noticing how nice my finger nails appear.  In the past I've had several different problems with my nails, everything from bleeding from the beginning of the nails (garlic will cause that), to deep groves being seen in a few nails.  Now the finger nails appear perfect.  

I've often thought that my hair and finger nails were connected.  It's said that finger nails are made the same stuff as hair.  I've noticed when sick, my nails are troubled looking and  my hair begins to thin out.  I've always hoped that when healthier and well the hair would grow back.  I'm probably wishing to hard.  That is not likely to happen.  I have told myself in the past though that if I should ever get myself well I'd look to reward myself by looking into some kind of cosmetic hair replacement treatment.  The new treatments look wonderful compared to the older original treatments.  Don't know how serious I am about that, but it's something that has crosses my mind every once in awhile.  Will be interesting if the hair does grow back though.  In my mind that would put a new twist on men's hair loss causes.    

Stomach doing great this morning.  

Energy levels so so.  I've noticed that energy levels are in part determined by how warm or cold I feel.  When feeling cold I have poor energy.  Generally I feel cool more often than I feel warm.  This is another one of those issues that eventually goes away once well for a long period of time.  

Something I'm looking forward to is when I can lift weights and not feel tired as a result.  Instead I'll feel energized.  I'm not for sure why that happens, but I suspect the big boost in the energy comes from the light weight lifting warming me up.  Light weight lifting will warm me up for 2 to 3 days.  

I'm looking forward to returning home to Florida for many reasons but one for using my weights again.  It's a good measuring stick - energy levels after lifting.  I'm thinking that will be a last test to pass then I can move forward with confidence.  I'll still have the work ahead to add new foods but that can be done over a longerish period of time I would imagine.


----------



## ronroush7

Glad about your fingernails.


----------



## cmack

Good luck!


----------



## Beach

THanks guys!

Returned home to Florida an hour or so ago.  Long ride on the road from Illinois.   I did very well on the trip.  It wasn't as enjoyable this time around.  The first time I drove to escape the hurricane a month ago seemed less punishing.  This return drive was a slug it out, get it over drive.  But with that said, everything went well for me.  The cats did well too.  No mournful death crires!:ybiggrin:  Mom was on the trip and was pointing items out giving us an education.  She is a former teacher, the lessons continue.  

It's good to be off the road and hopefully I'll rest well tonight.  

Looking around the area, the hurricane, while not damaging homes much, did a number of on the trees.  All kinds of branches and palms are down everywhere.  Some have piled the tree debris into giant piles around the streets.   

I was thinking Sunday I plan to begin my weight lifting/energy test.  What I've done in the past is simple.  I'll do 2 sets of dumbbell lifts.  Then I'll do 2 sets of dead lift squats.  And a set or two of Romanian deadlifts.  With any luck after the workout I'll have more energy that evening.  If I'm still not as healthy to the gut as hoped or recovered, I'll be tired and sore after the light workout.  And I'll continue trying in the days ahead.


----------



## cmack

Romanian deadlifts are something I do as well. They work a large amount of muscle.


----------



## Beach

Romanian dead lifts can do a number on the back of my legs.  I used to dislike them considerably.  Now I think more highly of them.  THey do work over a large amount of leg muscles.  

It was so nice to sleep last night!  I had been able to sleep while at the motel while on the road.  The lack of sleep had me so tired last night.  

Lost of good amount of weight on the trip.  I'm at 165lbs this morning.  I'm not sure what to make of the weight loss.  THat happens sometimes while driving on long trips.  When on the road I eat sparingly.  The less pressure on the stomach the better I view.  I do eat though.  I don't go hungry.  With this 10lbs of weight loss, that kind of thing has happened before but it does puzzle me.  

A positive spin for it, I've felt that I retain water due to the stomach condition.  With eating less, possibly the digestive track heals further, and less water is retained.  Hard to say.  I feel quite good this morning health wise.  Extra retained water could possibly be while I can feel overly cooled down at times.   

Further information on the weight lifting, these are typically thought of as weight lifting warm ups.  It's what some will do before heavy weight lifting.  The warmups get the blood in the muscles circulating.  I guess it could be thought of as stretching runners do before running.  

For what ever reason, when I'm recovered well the weight lifting warmups make me feel really good for a few days.  Conversely when not as recovered the warmups tired me for awhile.  

Regardless, I'm well to the stomach.  That has always meant I'm only going to become stronger over time.


----------



## Beach

Good day, seems I'm finally getting my wits about me after the long week.  It's been exhausting but a good week for me all around, for my health and energy wise.  I tell myself the stomach could always be better but in reality it fabulous.  There has been little to complain there.  

I'm confident I'll be able to do the light weight lifting workout tomorrow morning.  I'm feeling to well to think differently.  I don't have that much experience with the lift and feel more energetic afterwards but from what I recall this, how I feel now, is how I want to feel to get the good energetic boost.  

I believe it is time for me to move on.  I'm excited!  I have a good diet to follow that makes me well.  The main suspect foods to avoid are garlic and onions.  Pumpkins, and melons overall are to be avoided too.  I'll likely make mistakes an errors going forward.  I was chuckling at myself on a project to do with loading a picture.  I'll figure that out!  :ytongue:  May take a week but it will be done!  

I'll have the adventure of adding new foods in the future, but no rush with that.  I'll take my time there.  At this current time good emergency foods to eat outside of the house are likely pancakes and eggs.  I haven't tested that on myself but have been eating cookies with eggs in them regularly.  The cookies haven't upset my stomach.  That's nearly the same formula as pancakes and eggs.  I look forward very much to eating new foods.    

I'll likely be updating less going forward.  Undoubtably I'll think of items to write about in the future.  I'm at the beginning stages of being healthy though.  As mentioned early this morning I'm confident I should only grow stronger going forward.  (With that said, I am chuckling a bit as I received in the mail today a notice to boil my water!  The notice was dated yesterday.  I've been drinking tap water all day today.  No stomach issues so far!)


----------



## cmack

I find over doing the repetitions on the Romanian dead lifts can really hurt the legs. I do 2 sets of five at my body weight. 200 lbs, I started at 100lbs and worked up over several months, form is key. I am bodybuilding for power. Soon I may start jogging again. Yes, Canadians run in the snow. LOL :tongue:


----------



## Beach

Wow, that is impressive Chris!  I couldn't imagine lifting that much, in particular 200lbs for Romanian dead lifts! If I did it, I wouldn't be able to sit for weeks.  Dangerous territory for those with stomach issues!  

Well, I'm going to put off the weight lifting warm ups for a day!  I was more tired yesterday than I thought.  I ended up falling asleep on the couch around 6:00.  

My parents stopped by in the later afternoon to take a bike ride.  They wanted to see the hurricane damage done around the island.  Basically what we saw were lots of trees blown over, and plant debris piled up along streets.  I imagine it will take weeks to clean everything up.  

When returning from the bike ride, I saw something I've been looking for.  I call it the look.  It's a healthy appearance that happens over time while well to the stomach for a longish period of time.  My eyes were blue and skin had a nice appearance to it.  The appearance is gone this morning.  I imagine it will return on the regular basis in a few weeks.  

Last night had me thinking that the look is due in part to retaining water.  the bike ride was hot and sweaty.  The retained water or swelling most likely plays a roll in that.  I've always felt it was a nutritional deficiency, which it is in many ways, but likely not the whole story.  

Weight this morning remains at 165lbs.  I thought I'd regain much of the weight yesterday but so far that hasn't been the case.  No complaints.   

Today, hopefully will be an easier more relaxing day.  The only items to do are run to the mall and pick up a new button down shirt and wash the car.  It's filthy!


----------



## cmack

Good luck my friend.


----------



## Beach

Health round up and notes this early morning, the cookies I've been eating have once again begun to slightly cause stomach issues.  It isn't much of an issue.  I wrote about this problem earlier.  The good news is that it took longer for the cookies to be a mild problem of note.  I believe it took 2 days previously for the cookies to be a problem.  It took 4 days this time.  I'm guessing that means the stomach is healing further along.  

My guess too on why the cookies can be an issue is that wheat can be harder to digest it is often written about.  Regardless, the stomach is doing great.  I'll take a cookie break for a few days.  The mild cramping goes away right away after I stop eating cookies.   

Lot of items going well for me, the finger nails look fabulous, the tongue is looking very nice and healed, and the stomach is AoK.  The next big item I'm hoping to experience is my energy levels increasing further!  That means freedom when it happens. 

Today is a big day for several reasons, one reason being that I'll do the weight lifting warm up.  Fingers crossed that by tonight my energy levels will be higher as a result.  I tell myself it won't be a set back if my energy levels are worse this evening as a result of this mornings workout.  it just means I'm not healed up as far along as wished.  

Should be another active day, where I'm on my feet most of the day.  I've been doing quite well with all this work and driving I've been doing.  It is more than I can typically handle.  Chores this morning include running to the FedEx warehouse to pick up new bike.  That should be an all morning project.  Grrrr...  I wish FedEx would just try delivering again but they won't.  Then get my on hold mail from the postoffice.  Lastly more house repair chores.  Kind of sad in some respects, when ever my parents return to their home there are several items needing repairs, everything from leaking pipes in the walls, to broken appliances.  Something always goes wrong and breaks over there.  Shotty workmanship I'm afraid from the original home builder.  Many corners were cut it seems.  Thankfully my home has not had many problems since the renovation was completed.


----------



## Beach

Hey good news!  I've handled this morning weight lifting exercises well.  I don't feel sore.  I don't feel any pain.  This is very good, obviously!  

The pain I likely sometimes feel for a few days after moving items around or weight lifting  probably comes from my bones.  That is my theory.  The theory goes like this.  Bones are made up of around 50% collagen/ gelatin, if I remember correctly.  it is a high percent.  It appears that my allergy, likely garlic and onions, effects my collagen production.  I believe I can see this with my finger nails, skin and hair looking poorly when sick to the stomach.  

I've often commented on how my finger nails grow better, and skin appear healthier when I've been well for awhile.  Same goes for hair.  The same effect likely goes for my bones.  I place stress onto the bones when I've ill and they are weaker due to less collagen causing me pain.  When healthy, more collagen is produced and my bones are stronger and can handle the stress.  

That's my theory anyway.  I haven't read this idea directly else where, other than I have read about the importance of collagen for strong bone health.  

Energy levels are so so today.  They are better than what I would have suspected though.  I've been busy, and in the hot weather this morning.  I was a sweaty mess for awhile.  That can certainly wear on anyone.  

I'll have to continue doing my light weight lifting twice a week.  I imagine I'll continue to do well with it in the future.  it should be a good test to make sure I'm on the right path with my diet and health.


----------



## Beach

It is nice!  This morning I have no muscle/bone pain from yesterdays workout!  I believe that as mentioned to be a very positive sign.  With a little luck I'll continue to improve health/stomach wise.  My energy levels are OK, but not great.  I suspect that could be due in part to being overly active the last few days.


----------



## Beach

I've noticed of late that it is becoming more difficult to make or maybe better phased experience an upset stomach.  I can easily become ill.  Eating to much fiber can be a problem for example.  Over use of stomach muscles can be a problem too.  Overall though it appears the stomach is healing.  

I have noticed off and on slight tongue issues.  I would wish this area was resolved.  I'm guessing it will be a problem for awhile as the digestive tract heals up.  

It remains no issues with muscles/bones after the workout.  I'm pleased about that.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to do a experiment for the next few days.  Previously I've mentioned that cookies with eggs in them can cause me some stomach discomfort.  I've blamed the discomfort on the wheat.  Wheat is reported to be difficult to digest.  

The cookies have eggs in them though, and these eggs would be typical eggs.  Possibly it is the eggs that is causing my problem, or what is fed to the chickens such as soy, or something else.  

The experiment I'm doing for the next few days is to eat bread without eggs in them.  I'll see how I feel in the coming days.  I'll also watch the tongue and see if the tongue markings go away.  

The two main path way ideas I've been doing that have made me well somewhat have been avoiding garlic/onions and eating wild caught fish and grass fed beef and cheese.  This experiment will be one that could determine which path I should concentrate the most on.


----------



## Beach

So far doing well with eating bread without egg in it.  I've had 4 pieces of bread since this morning.  No stomach complaints noticed.  Fingers crossed I continue to do well.  Tongue is also looking good and healthy.  The few sores that were there is looking healed.  Energy levels are good today also.


----------



## Beach

Wow, I feel really really good this morning.  I have good energy.  I'm looking healthier.  My tongue looks much improved.  All things are pointing positive since avoiding cookies with eggs in them.  I've eaten lots of bread without issues up to this point.  With 6 pieces of bread eaten I'd expect some negative feed back at this point.  Time will tell though.      

I'll pay more attention to the idea of eating wild caught foods, such as fish and grass fed beef.  I haven't always been strict with this idea, with the main example being that I've been eating cookies with commercial eggs in them.  The candy I've been eating has gelatin in the formula.  Also I ate out at a restaurant where I had a plain hamburger.  I didn't mention it before but I did notices after eating the restaurant beef I had a slight rash.  It bothered me at the time but hoped it was nothing.  Maybe I was wrong and it was something.  

In summary, I'll continue to avoid garlic and onions as before.  The main emphasis will be on eating wild caught fish and grass fed beef.  I'll also avoid soy as soy is fed to commercially raised animals.  Soy flour can sometimes be added to breads.  

Weight this morning was 166lbs.  I'm heading out on a morning bike ride of around 20 miles!  Should be easy to do on the new bike.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to try another experiment and see what happens.  I've got the digestive tract working well.  My main problem is a lack of energy and looking unhealthy.  I've noticed that when I eat tuna in olive oil I tend to have good energy afterwards and appear healthier.  When I eat grass fed beef I tend to feel sluggish and look worn down afterwards.  

it might be nothing.  Then again it is worth checking out.  I'm going to avoid beef and cheese for a few days and see what happens.  I'll start that tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

So today I avoided cheese all day.  I did eat some grass fed beef earlier but have avoided it for a good portion of the day.  The results are mixed!  I have very good energy today! My appearance is healthier.  I also have an upset stomach for the first time in a long while.  I can't win!  

Possibly this answers the question about cheese.  Does cheese help my digestive tract?  yes, I suspect so.  Cheese though does not appear, at least for today, to help with my energy levels.  

Going forward I'm going to choose better energy levels over stomach health.  A problem I run into with energy levels is I forget how poor my energy levels can be.  After a week at being at a certain envery level it becomes the norm.  I think to help with this is the weight lifting test.  If I can continue to lift weights and not feel tired afterwards I'll have a good reminder I'm on a good path.  

In the past I've avoided milk and beef many times.  It is and has been for a long time a top concerning foods of mine.  I know if my stomach is going to become well avoiding beef and milk will be a very long time experiment.  I'm likely up for it as I don't like cheese at all or other dairy products for that matter.  They taste awful to me.  Beef is meh but at least tolerable & easy to avoid.  

So in summary, it is possible to have a good gut but poor health.  It is also possible to have a poor gut but good energy.  At least this is the case for this afternoon.  I'll have to keep on top of this one, with reports about improve energy.  

Oh, I'm quickly changing away for at least awhile from the wild caught theory.  I'll continue to eat fish.  I'm also adding pork and eggs.  I'll eat the pork sparingly.  For what ever reason eating pork constantly causing issues also, such as swollen bleeding gums.  A little pork in the diet does not cause this issue.


----------



## Beach

I forgot to mention this early.  It's rather surprising when it happens.  Hopefully it will continue.  

My eye sight can become blurry at times.  Then the blurry problem can go away, entirely without reason.  Well, after avoiding cheese today and less beef today, the blurry eyes I've been experiencing of late for a long time has gone away.  I'll keep track of that and see if the eyes continue to be less blurry in the days ahead.


----------



## Beach

This morning my eye sight is very good.  I can focus onto small print without issue.  

My energy levels are good.  I feel good overall!  

Yesterday I weighed 166lbs in the morning.  With me being sick in the afternoon one would expect that I lost weight.  No! of course not!  I gained 6lbs.  I'm at 172lbs this morning.  It's part of the crazy wacky world of having an IBD disease.  I suspect I'll weigh 180lbs by this weekend and be at 10% body fat.  

The main avoidance has quickly shifted over to beef and milk.  Other items such as garlic and onions remain on the off list too.  I can become used to having energy and seeing well without complaint.  I wish the stomach was better though.  I bought the new bike with hopes of being able to ride anywhere anytime i wanted.  That might not be the case till the stomach calms down.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to mention, after avoiding cheese and beef most of the day, the tongue sores are gone this morning.  No trace to be seen of lines on the tongue.  That was quick.  Hope they remain gone in the days ahead.


----------



## Beach

Continue to do well with the avoiding beef and all dairy products.  The tongue is looking fantastic.  My energy levels are quite good.  Last night in particular my energy levels were very high.  The stomach is so so.  Wish it was better but figure it was the cheese that was helping me there.  Eye sight is not blurry.  I'm feeling well.  I worked out yesteday, lifted weights, and this morning I'm not feeling tired or sore.  I also swam for 30 minutes nearly non stop.  

Overall, all good signs.  I can't think of a negative to mention.


----------



## ronroush7

That is great.


----------



## Beach

A couple items I've noticed in the past when avoiding beef and dairy products, that I'm noticing now.  In the past I've been told that I look taller, when I avoid milk and dairy.  It's true!  I am taller, somewhat.  For what ever reason i stand more upright when on this diet.  DOn't know why that is.  it comes naturally.  

THe other item is I'm less of a procrastinator.  I want to get projects done.  I've been somewhat busy today doing this and that.  I suspect i'll be more involved doing projects in the future while on this diet.    

The item i'm hoping for now is that my hair grows in thicker!  I've noticed the last few months that there has been more hair in the shower drain than desired!  I'll pay attention to that in the coming month to see if less to no hair shows up over the shower drain.  Hope that is the case.  I do remember far in the past that once I opened up my diet and began eating burgers and dairy products that my hair began to fall out.  

I should add that when I first became ill, the first thing I did was to stop eating and drinking milk products.  That was easy to do as dairy projects make me feel miserable.  I didnt stop eating beef but did cut back on it.  I ate avoiding the two for many years - well I strictly avoided dairy.  Never gave avoiding beef much thought, other than I don't care for the taste of beef.  Beef would have been something I ate once or twice a week.


----------



## Beach

My weight has stayed the same the last few days.  I'm at 172lbs and 11% body fat.  The stomach has been decent the last couple of days since avoiding beef and milk products.  

I notice this morning that my gums are slightly swollen.  I knew this was coming.  When ever eating pork the gums swell.  I have a dental appointment in a couple weeks for cleaning.  Monday I'll call to postpone that!  My dentist is a humorous fellow that is a typical doctor, doesn't listen to patients and their experience.  SO with that, instead of facing a lecture from the dentist about the need to brush better, (advice which has never helped me) I'll see about pushing the appointment out till around Christmas.  

I am eating pork despite knowing it can cause issues. The problem is if I began eating chicken and turkey is that both meats will cause stomach issues.  What always happens when I eat these two meats, after avoiding beef and milk products, is I become severely ill to the stomach but am not in pain.  I'll loose lots of weight, 20 to 30lbs is not out of the question, but have good energy.  I don't know what is going on with that, but I'll take the slight swelling that comes from eating a little pork each day over the big weight loss from constantly using the bathroom when eating chicken and turkey.  I am eating eggs which for what ever reason, when combined with pork doesn't lead to the constant bathroom problem.

The heat is not troubling me of late.  Before, when eating beef and milk products the Florida heat was causing me issues.  Now I've noticed 90F high humidity, while sweaty, isn't much of an issue for me.


----------



## Beach

It has been a good day!  Energy levels have been good.  Vision is good.  The blurriness experienced when eating beef and cheese is now gone.  Muscle are a little sore this afternoon but that is easy to explain.  I did 45 minutes of swimming.  The stomach is holding in there well.  Overall I'm pleased with the diet and hope and pray for the stomach to continue to improve.  

Appearance is so so.  I appear healthier I've noticed but much is desired there.


----------



## cmack

Best wishes for better health every day.


----------



## ronroush7

Amen


----------



## Beach

170lbs and 11% body fat.  

Thanks Chris and Ron!  Thanks for the good wishes.  

Looking at old note records earlier I see I've avoided in the past milk and beef for over 4 months at one time.  My notes are hazy and no good reason given for why I stopped the avoidance diet.  Hopefully by keeping notes here I'll see what is going right and what goes wrong with the diet.  

Yesterday I noticed that my hair rebounded.  It basically became thicker and healthier looking.  I mentioned earlier about being annoyed with my dentist when I avoid beef and milk.  My haircut is similar.  For what ever reason when I avoid milk and beef my hair grows better, but the scalp becomes drier.  As a result of the drier scalp my haircutter begins recommending all kinds of shampoos.  

The shampoos don't work.  The scalp remains dry.  I figure the dry scalp eventually goes away as I heal, but don't know for sure.  Think I'll try going to a new hair cut for the next few months, avoid the shampoo sales pitches. 

Finger nails look great.  Tongue is healed.  Blurry vision is gone.


----------



## Beach

Today was a slightly tiring day.  This morning I was mildly suffering from an upset stomach.  My muscles were tender from the previous days long swim.  So overall it isn't unexpected that I would be tired this afternoon!  

Feel good though.  I'm upbeat, did a good amount today and expect that tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## Beach

Appearing healthy this morning.  The tongue looks good and healed.  Vision is good.  Nails look great other than a dark mark on one nail from when I accidentally hit it hard while doing some garage work.  The stomach is so so.  WIsh the stomach was better but it isn't bad.  Figure it would be worse if I was eating chicken and eggs.  Energy levels not all that great this morning, but it is morning!  I'm not as much of a morning person as I am an evening person.    

I'll continue with avoiding beef and milk products.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a tiring day but not a fatiguing day.  I've been tired, but the muscles do not hurt basically.  Had a good weight lifting session this morning.  Also had a chance to ride my bike for an hour.  

I'm beginning to appear different since avoiding milk and beef.  That happens when avoiding those two.  It's a healthier appearance that I'm pleased with.


----------



## cmack

That's great.


----------



## ronroush7

cmack said:


> That's great.


Agree


----------



## Beach

Of the few anti milk books written, they all mention and rightfully so, you will appear different after avoiding milk and milk products after a period of time.  For me the difference also involves avoiding beef.  I've seen the changes also in people that participate on those survival shows, being in the wild hunting your own food.  There is also an exercise/ diet group that advises avoid dairy products.  Many of them in the group look different, healthier to me.  

I'm chuckling about mentioning this, but it is a true story, as true as I believe it is.  I worked with a troubled young guy years ago.  He wasn't in trouble with the law to much, but was a well known neighborhood thief and trouble maker.  I happened to mention to him that I don't eat dairy/ milk products and suggested for his acne problem he try the same.  TO my surprise is began avoiding dairy products.  His acne went away.  What was surprising to me was how his personality changed.  He became cheerful!  He was more pleasant to be around.  I don't know if he still stole item and was cheerful about it!  but it was one of those things that made me wonder.  He eventually started eating dairy products again.  Said he could live with the acne.  

171lbs this morning.  I slept poorly!  I'm blaming Romania.  Did some Romanian dead lifts with 30lb dumbbells.  Back of my legs and rear were aching all night.  With that said, I must have slept some.  I'm not all that tired this morning.


----------



## Beach

The day started out slow but has been going well since this afternoons swim.  I'll be sore tomorrow though!  I did more laps than I was planning to do.  

Talking about survival shows this morning, I've often thought of a mention made about survival shows.  One the mentions is described a condition called "rabbit starvation".  The theory with rabbit starvation is that when in the wild hunting food rabbits tend to be a common animal to catch and eat.  The problem comes up that eating to much rabbit causes stomach problems, diarrhea and weight loss - a way of starving.  

The stomach problems is believed to be brought about by the lack of fat found on a rabbit.  The muscle meat is nearly all lean protein.  

I bring this up as I've often noticed that eating turkey or chicken continuously causes me stomach issues and diarrhea.  I can have good energy levels though.  I've thought possibly with turkey and chicken being lean meats with little fat and possibly those two meats can cause a type of "rabbit starvation"  Hard to say of course, but something that has crossed my mind.


----------



## cmack

I have also heard that eating rabbit only for a long period of time can cause vitamin deficiency and even death. I leave the little guys alone personally, but you might be right about the other really lean meats. Something to think about.


----------



## Beach

It was a Canadian survival show where it was mentioned that to over come rabbit starvation you needed to eat the fatty organs of the rabbit also.  Typically the organs are tossed away, avoided.  I remember in particular the eyes being eaten.  The theory was that the fat from the organs and eyes help prevent rabbit starvation.  

For my diet I added eggs to it with the idea that the fat from the eggs would be helpful.  FOr what ever reason lean turkey and chicken eaten frequently are a stomach problem for me.  At least I believe that to be true.  I haven't tested the idea of eating those two foods in awhile.  

All things considered my stomach is doing well on this diet.  I'm far from healthy, but I expected to be in worse shape than I am.  The pork I'm eating has not been a big problem.  The gums have swollen some but not to any large extent.  My scalp has dried some but nothing to worry me over.  My hair is looking good.  Tongue appears great.  No tongue lines to be seen at all.  Blurry vision is gone.  Energy levels so so.  Wish they were better.  Eye color greenish brown.  I'm looking for my eyes to turn blue which happens from time to time.  I'm wanting to see consistency.  

Bought a new scale.  It has slightly different readings at 174lbs, and 14% body fat.


----------



## Beach

Today was a really tiring day.  I have been exhausted all day long.  

The cause is undoubtably due to the hard workout I had yesterday.  I knew I was going to be tired from the workout but hoped I wouldn't be as worn down as I have been.  

I'll likely sleep well tonight though and tomorrow will be a better day.  

I have read about half of a new book about the health problems milk can cause some people.  It's been like any health book I read, with some good writing and other parts suspicious. The book can be seen here: 

Don't Drink Your Milk 3rd Edition

https://www.amazon.com/Dont-Drink-Y...&qid=1508439603&sr=1-40&keywords=milk+allergy

CAUTION: Milk Can Be Harmful to Your Health! The frightening new medical facts about the world's most over-rated nutrient. If you drink milk, you MUST read this. Frank Oski, MD, is the Director, Department of Pediatrics, Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine and Physician-in-Chief, the Johns Hopkins Children's Center. Now includes an appendix of recent studies related to milk.


----------



## cmack

It seems like everything they used to tell us was good to eat just plain old isn't anymore... I'm suspicious as well. I hope you see those blue eyes looking back at you in the mirror soon.


----------



## Beach

The Don't Drink Milk book was suspicious because much of the information presented was someones observation.  What was written tended to not be study information.  

Most nutritional information, even common beliefs, are observations that have been made and took hold in the publics mind.  So the observations are interesting.  If one is looking to make a case for avoiding milk the book provides interesting information.  It would be easy though to tear into the books observations and say not enough information provided.    

As an example, a doctor from the 1960s describes how he asked his patients to stop eating all dairy/ milk products.  What he observed is that most patients asthma went away.  Bacteria infections became less.  The most eye catching mention is how dramatically his hospital admittance for patients dropped.  He said he used to admit up to a 100 plus incidences to the hospital.  Now with his patients not drinking or eating milk products his admittance to requirements had dropped to a dozen a year.  

Sounds impressive.  It might be. His patients might need less hospital intensive care.  Then again too it might not mean much.  Possibly his patients didn't want to avoid milk products and so instead many patients left him for other doctors.  Hard to say what happened, but an interesting mention.      

Another interesting mention was the old debate between breast feeding infants verses formula fed infants.  The book was bringing up the higher death rates of formula fed infants in poorer, 3rd world countries, verses breast fed infants.  

Anyway, finished the book last night.  I'll continue to avoid beef and dairy products.  Hope my blue eyes consistently make an appearance.  Blue eyes to me means energy and feeling good.  I have many items I can observe, finger nails, tongue appearance, skin, but the eyes tend to tell me the best how my health is I believe.  It's sort of as if my bodies switch has been turned on, everything is powered back up in running condition.


----------



## Beach

today has been another tiring day.  It hasn't been as tiring as yesterday though.  It has been good to take an easy and imagine I'll be more active tomorrow.  

Outside of that, everything else is decent.  We have a cold front moving through the area in a couple days.  Temps should drop down into the 50s with highs in the 70s!  THat will be good and chilly for me and an interesting test to see how I feel.  The cold traditionally bothers me greatly.  I suspect with how well I'm typically feeling the cold will not be as big of an issue.  Hoping that is the case.


----------



## Beach

Here is an odd but consistent tid bit.  Yesterday I was ill to my stomach and had poor energy.  This morning I was mildly ill to the stomach.  This afternoon everything is calmer for the stomach.  

The odd but consistent mention is that I know when I'm becoming well due to my left leg.  After being ill to the stomach for a short while, when becoming well the left leg will ache for a day or more.  The leg pain will likely be gone by Sunday.


----------



## Beach

I think my experiment with eating bread has run its course.  I can eat some bread.  I can eat a large quantity without to much issue I've found.  Eating to much over time though is a problem for my stomach.  

I'm currently experiencing the same problem I had when eating cookies with eggs, mild stomach discomfort.  So I'll pass on the toast in the future.  I'll have wheat from time to time but it will not be a main food item to eat for me.  I simply believe wheat is hard to digest for my sensitive stomach.    

This made me chuckle.  I was looking through NetFlix and ran across a movie called Brightstar, with a picture of the actress that appeared to me that she didn't eat or drink milk products.  I watched the movie based upon that!  It's good enough reason for me as I have a hard time finding good movies to watch on NetFlix.  

Well, after the movie was over I brought up an information page on the actors and actresses in the film.  To my surprise I was right about the actress!  It said she is currently working on writing a book about eating dairy and gluten free, and adding sea food to ones diet.  It's to be published next year.  People that avoid dairy products really do have a different appearance from those that eat dairy products.  I doubt I would be right all the time when looking at people about their dietary habits with dairy products, but in this one circumstance, joking around with the idea, I happened to be right.


----------



## Beach

It's been a good day.  Energy levels have been decent.  Stomach has been good.  That's one thing about being on the current diet, typically energy levels feel different. The fatigue isn't as bad, even though at times I can be overly tired.


----------



## Beach

This evening I have an amazingly large amount of energy.  This is what I've been wanting for awhile.  This is what I've hoped the milk and beef free diet I'm following will do for me.  

Hopefully this will become a consistent experience.


----------



## Beach

174lbs 13% body fat this morning.  

Doing well, great energy levels last night.  I imagine if I don't over exert myself the energy levels will stay with me.  

Stomach is grumpy, in a good amount of pain.  Nothing new there.  It's manageable.


----------



## Beach

So far lots of energy this morning!  Should be a great day I imagine.


----------



## Beach

It's been a great day!  Lots of energy once again.  

Consistency will be the key.


----------



## Beach

I believe it will be another good energetic day.  It's early but I feel good so far.  The next couple of weeks will be important.  If most days are good and energetic I'm on my way as they saying goes.  

Appearance isn't so good.  I don't look healthy.  

I've noticed when I do exercises, the muscles stressed stay larger in appearance longer.  Don't know why.  

Stomach is good this morning.  As to be expected, I have more extremes with the stomach since avoiding cheese.  Cheese with its high calcium content can act like a binder.  Without cheese in the diet, I can be well to the stomach but also quickly can have painful cramps and be ill.  That will take time to improve.


----------



## Beach

It has been a very nice energetic day today.  I've done several activities also, from weight lifting in the morning, bike ride, and swam.  I'm still doing well after all that! 

I realize not all days will be great in the weeks ahead.  There will be set backs for one reason or another.  Overall I'm happy to finally experience some good non fatiguing days and expect I'll continue on an upward path with this.


----------



## cmack

I hope you keep improving.


----------



## Beach

Feel good & energized this morning.  Slept poorly though due to a loud rain storm last night.  It's good of course to wake up feeling decent instead of the typical warmed over death feeling.


----------



## ronroush7

Glad you feel good.


----------



## Beach

Lots of energy once again today.  I've been quite talkative for me, and enjoying different activities, other than being caught in the rain for awhile.  Didn't care for that one bit.


----------



## Beach

I've been quite upbeat and chipper today, with lots and lots of energy.  Appearance is not all that great.  The main points though remain appearing healthy, with the tongue, finger nails, skin, hair.  It's all relative though.  I recall from experience that I'll appear healthier and healthier the longer I remain up and running, turned on and energized.  

I'm going to add some more fiber to my diet.  There is chance that the fiber will tire me out some.  If that happens I'll cut back on the fiber intake.


----------



## Beach

175lbs and 13% body fat this morning.  I slept poorly overnight.  I'm hoping this isn't due to eating more fiber last night.  My GI tract was pulsing which can happen when to much has been consumed.  Other causes can bring about the pulsing though.  I'll continue with the eating fiber trail but taking an easy with it.


----------



## Beach

It has been quite a tiring morning.  I suspect that would be the case.  as mentioned earlier sleep was hard to come by last night.  It's hard to say what went wrong but the intestine was pulsating warming me up, I was sweating, and overall kept me awake most of the night.  A possible explanation is I ate to much fiber which irritated the stomach.  I know to much fiber can cause this problem.  Possible but I suspect unlikely.  It's just one of those things I don't know what went wrong.  I'll most likely do better and sleep better tonight.  

The good news is I don't feel fatigued.  The muscles feel strong.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to change my mind, it was with the extra fiber eaten that caused my problems last night, and problems today with poorer energy levels.  I also experienced the whole day typical brain fog which happens when to much fiber is consumed.  Additionally I had trouble handling the cooler weather.  It wasn't that cold but I felt chilled!    

Well, to be honest I don't know for sure if it was the extra fiber rich food eaten but I think it's a good guess that it has been.  I'll cut back my fiber eaten to previous lower levers.  

This is disappointing but it is what it is.  On good news my stomach is doing great.  No problems experienced there.  

I'm back to eating some wheat once again.  I was hungry today!  another problem experienced when to much fiber is eaten, I feel starved no matter how much I eat.  I started eating bread to fill me up.  I avoided bagels that had seeds on them.  Fingers crossed that possibly it was the seeds that caused the minor stomach cramping.


----------



## Beach

Slept much better last night.  The stomach was not throbbing.  

Forgot to mention something yesterday.  I've been monitoring for hair loss.  I've been doing that by looking at the shower drain to see if there is hair accumulation.  It has been typical to see hair loss from the shower drain.  

Since avoiding milk and beef I've seen no hair in the shower drain.  I don't know if I've checked to early for this to be relevant.  The observation may mean my hair loss has stopped or slowed down.  It might not mean anything.  Further monitoring needed.  

From my memory, there is a connection between hair loss and diet.  In the early days of my stomach disease, I stopped eating all milk products.  That was easy to do and out of necessity.  Dairy bought about intense pain.  I was still very ill to the stomach after avoiding only dairy milk items, lost around 50lbs, but still had good energy.  The pain experienced during the early days was there but not at a very high level.  

Later, after years of milk avoidance in a great desire to gain weight I began to eat dairy again.  Specificically I ate pizza.  Other new foods were eaten also.  My health deteriorated but I gained weight.  My hair began to thin out, in a slow process. 

In my mind there is a connection between my diet and hair loss.  I might be wrong with that though.  Time will tell.


----------



## Beach

Decent day.  Tongue looking great and has looked great for awhile now.  Appearance not so great!  Imagine in a few months that will improve also.  Energy levels OK.  No complaints with energy levels today.  Been eating regular bread since yesterday.  No stomach complaints have come from it.


----------



## Beach

175lbs this morning.  

I can't think of anything to write about.  From experience I know that when on this diet, if anything positive is to come from it, it will take a long time to heal.  With that, i'll update less regularly.  If anything of significance develops I'll update about my health.


----------



## Beach

Worth recording, had a harder weight lifting session on my legs yesterday.  As a result I'm not sore nor am I tired this morning.  I didn't not expect this.  I thought for sure I would be worn out and in pain this morning.  This is a big plus and nice feeling.  

Bread continues to be a concern.  Eating bread makes me feel and look healthier, surprisingly.  On the negative bread causes bad cramping at times.  I'm going to look into buying a wheat free, milk free bread this morning and see what it does for me.


----------



## Beach

I picked up gluten free bread this morning.  I've eaten a considerable amount of the bread on purpose.  No cramping problems with the gluten free bread.  I'm pleased about that.  

The last few days I've gone from eating 2 rice cakes a day to 3 rice cakes a day.  Woohoo!  THe result appears to be nice though.  My eyes are more blueish.  My skin appearance is healthier.  

I have to be careful with the amount of fiber eaten.  To much fiber consumed can be painful.  There is the flip side of the coin in that I believe fiber beneficial with digestion and fiber rich foods can be a good source of nutrients.  I'm not surprised that I'd see benefical results eating more brown rice.  Glad it hasn't bothered my stomach much.  I notice the extra fiber, it tires me out, but not as big of an issue today.  Two weeks ago eating 3 rice cakes in a day would have been a bigger problem.  

Vision is great.  No blurry issues.


----------



## cmack

Right on!


----------



## Beach

Thanks Cmack,

Something I found curious about the eyes was a survey done on eye color for those with my IBD stomach condition.  I think nearly if not all surveyed said they had green eyes.  

It had me thinking that there is no such thing as green eyes.  Instead people have blue eyes, that for one reason or another are nutrient deficient/ have allergy, etc leading to dull greenish colored eyes.  Pure speculation on my part with that one!


----------



## Beach

I've eaten a considerable amount of brown rice the last few days.  No stomach discomfort has been noticed from it.  

I've eaten 5 rice cakes today and haven't experienced an issue with that.  This should be a very good sign that the stomach has become stronger to the point I'm able to handle some fiber.  

I'd be concerned if I ate to much fiber though.  A bowel of blueberries or a large carrot would spell trouble for me I'm guessing.


----------



## cmack

Same here regarding the blueberries, a few are great, I actually have a small amount every day of mixed berries including blueberries in my morning smoothie. If I had a bowl full...yeah that would not be pleasant (except eating them of course).


----------



## ronroush7

Beach said:


> I've eaten a considerable amount of brown rice the last few days.  No stomach discomfort has been noticed from it.
> 
> I've eaten 5 rice cakes today and haven't experienced an issue with that.  This should be a very good sign that the stomach has become stronger to the point I'm able to handle some fiber.
> 
> I'd be concerned if I ate to much fiber though.  A bowel of blueberries or a large carrot would spell trouble for me I'm guessing.


Brown rice is supposed to be better than white.


----------



## Beach

cmack said:


> Same here regarding the blueberries, a few are great, I actually have a small amount every day of mixed berries including blueberries in my morning smoothie. If I had a bowl full...yeah that would not be pleasant (except eating them of course).


I've been well enough a few times where I could eat a bowel or two of blueberries.  Not to repeat as I mentioned that earlier!  It's a doubled edged sword as eating blueberries with the digestive system inflamed is to painful.  On the other hand, eating a bowel of blueberries when the digestive system is not inflamed makes me feel great.


----------



## Beach

Today I've been tired.  I can tell the fiber I've been eating has caught up with me.  To much fiber can lead to me being fatigued/ tired, and an upset stomach.  The stomach has been great though, no problems with.  The tiredness has been a problem today.  

Gained a considerable amount of weight too.  I'm up 5lbs.  That's typical I believe when I eat fiber rich foods, I gain some weight quickly.


----------



## Beach

It's been another tiring/ fatigued day.  The stomach area is also bloated out a bit.  The extra fiber eaten I'm sure is to blame.  I should be better in a day or two.  If not I'll tweak the diet a bit, remove the rice bread from the diet and see what happens.  

Despite being tired painted part of the house.  Appear healthy too.  Tongue looks great.  Vision is very good.


----------



## Beach

Two items worth noting, when I irritate the digestive system my nose will run and I will sneeze frequently.  This is something I've noticed for decades.  That is something happening to me right now.  I ate a great amount of fiber rich foods the last 4 days.  My stomach is now sore.  I ate more fiber than I can handle.  The stomach is slightly upset, I'm tired, and I have a slight runny nose.  Most would call this an allergy caused by something in the air.  From what I've noticed over the years that isn't the case.  

Also, when the stomach is irritated, as is now from to much fiber, I feel chilled.  I also have greater difficulty talking, communicating.  It's irritating.  Imagine I should be up and running better by Friday.


----------



## cmack

I hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## ronroush7

Agreed


----------



## Beach

The first month of avoiding milk products and beef is over.  11 more months to go.  I imagine this trial should go smoothly.  Even if I have a change of heart and decide I should try some other avoidance I can continue with the cow avoidance diet.  I don't care much for beef and milk products as mentioned a few times previously.  About the only dairy item enjoyed somewhat is cheese.  it tastes terrible but it does have a constipating effect.  it's more along medicine in my mind.  

Well lets see, this morning my eye color is blueish.  Tongue looks great.  Stomach remains bloated but not badly.  

I'll be working on an electrical project this morning.  Typically I'd dislike tedious projects like this.  Now I'm thinking, with feeling better and seeing better, doing this work will not be that bad.  And of course if I don't write in to update in the next few days it was because the project wasn't as easy as I thought it to be and I was zapped.


----------



## Beach

This afternoon I felt much much better.  I cut back on the amount of rice bread eaten.  along with cutting back on fiber rich foods the previous day, I'm feeling alright once again.  THe bloating isn't as bad.  My energy levels are improved, and overall I'm OK.  I'll try again with eating the rice bread in a few weeks.


----------



## Beach

179lbs and 14% body fat.  Doing better overall since eating less rice bread and less fiber.  Energy levels can be high, high in the evening in particular.  I'll keep on avoiding beef and dairy products.


----------



## Beach

Today was a really good day.  I had lots of energy.  I was feeling upbeat.  I'd like to order more days like this please!  

To comment on something mentioned before.  I've noticed that I'm loosing less hair.  Less of it is showing up in the shower drain ever since I began avoiding beef and dairy.  Hard to say of course this early whether this dietary change will put a holt to the hair loss.  Up to this point though the direction is positive.  With a little luck I'll see new hair growth but that may be wishful thinking on my part.  Might have to go the cosmetic path for new hair if it comes to that.


----------



## cmack

I hope the same thing happens for both of us Beach.  I could use some more on the top, everything else grows fine. Pretty sure it's genetics, but my 70 yr old father has more hair on top than I do, as does my mother. They say it comes from the mothers side! This darn disease... or probably all the anesthetic from my surgeries didn't help either I'm sure. 17 general anesthesia in total, but 3 were unrelated to IBD. My hair actually has gotten better since I cleaned up my diet and have been in remission, so there is a chance it may continue. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Beach

That's nice to hear that your hair improved once you found a helpful diet.  It's encouraging to hear.  It's one of those areas I haven't read to much on about with others experience.  About all I've seen on this is that if the hair loss is nutritionally caused then the hair will eventually grow back.  It might take a year or longer for that to happen it added.  

In my family, the guys are all over the place with hair.  Some on my mom's side have full heads of hair late into life.  Others are bald.  The same with dad's family.  With that I don't have clues on which way I will go, genetically - other than I have been thinning out since the worst of my condition hit me.  

My father had some cosmetic hair work done a decade ago.  Mom talked him into it.  It looks nice I think.  It made a nice improvement I feel and has dad looking younger than his age of 72.  We're actually often thought to be brothers.  I believe the cosmetic work done plays a part in that.  

Yeah, this was cute.  I might have mentioned it earlier, but at last years birthday part for my father I opened the door to let some neighbors in.  One of the neighbors thought I was my dad and began to sing me happy birthday!  Dad loved it.  It is't so good for me, even though I'm getting used to the comparison.


----------



## Beach

I forgot to mention, wow Chris 17 anesthesia's in total!  That is unreal.  I couldn't imagine.  Glad things have improved and you are in remission.  Personally I don't handle anesthesia well.  The few times I've been under were an ordeal. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Beach

I've been having lots of dreams this week.  Don't know why that is, but thought to make note of it.  

Bit tired this morning, but not all that surprised.  I was active yesterday plus did some light weight lifting.  I'm typically tired the next day after that kind of activity.


----------



## Beach

For lunch today I added a Chinese rice dish.  It had lots of spices in it,such as garlic, onions, along with having soy sauce.  it also had carrots and peas in the mix.  No stomach issues to report this evening.  I'll make it a point to have the Chinese rice dish frequently and see how I do.  

Energy today was poor.


----------



## Beach

178lbs this morning, 14% body fat, and a new figure on the new scale 40% muscle mass.  Don't know what the muscle mass mention really means other than the book that came with the new scale says it's a good reading!  I'll take it.    

I've noticed that I'm become more symmetrical in appearance.  I've known that this eventually happens to me when avoiding milk/dairy products.  Basically I weigh the same but the weight is more evenly distributed around the body.  

As an example, last night I found I could wear some shirts that previously didn't fit all that well.  Before they were to tight around my chest.  Now they fit and appear fine.  My weight remains the same.  

I've had two Asians friends in the past comment that I appear symmetrical and that was considered good luck in Asian culture.  Alright!  Yeah, I'm lucky to have this disease!  Nice compliment I suppose, being symmetrical, but never gave it much thought.  Symmetry apparently is due to avoiding dairy and beef though.


----------



## Beach

I've been well to the stomach for a few days in a row.  As a result I've written down all that I've been eating.  I'll now stick with the recorded limited diet for a few weeks and see what happens.


----------



## ronroush7

Beach said:


> I've been well to the stomach for a few days in a row.  As a result I've written down all that I've been eating.  I'll now stick with the recorded limited diet for a few weeks and see what happens.


That is great


----------



## Beach

Thanks Ron,

It has been rare for me to experience being well to the stomach when not eating cheese.  I can think of only a handful of times that has happened.  I'm guessing the imodium I'm taking it helping some.  

Ran across some possibly interesting articles on hair growth today.  I've always thought that stem cell technology would solve hair loss.  hard to say though.  It's one of those items I've been reading about so thought to post here for reference back if it comes to that.  In theory stem cell work would be easier and less expensive compared to todays traditional route.  

Japanese Firms Team Up To Fight Baldness With Stem Cell Cure

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jboyd/...ne-tomorrow-a-thing-of-the-past/#2ff025995c04


----------



## Beach

Today was a very nice day.  My energy levels were great this morning.  I ended swimming over and hour and tired myself out for this evening.  My eyes are blueish in color and have been for awhile now.  They are not bright in color yet, but I'm hoping within a few months that will change.  The stomach was decent today.  Overall, a good day.


----------



## cmack

I'm glad to hear the blue eyes are returning.


----------



## Beach

Thanks!  It's nice to see the blue coloring in the eyes all times of the day now.  Before I could sometimes see blue tent in the evening.  Now I can see the coloring in the morning and through out the day.  I don't know for certain if milk and beef are my problematic foods.  Time will tell.  It is encouraging to see the blue eyes though.  

Something that is embarrassing about my stomach condition is a poor ability to communicate.  Well, it is hard to explain but in general if someone new approaches me I'll be awkward in talking to the person - typically.  The cause for that  believe has to do with my fatigue.  I'm to tired to talk all to often.  The only time this communication embarrassment has largely gone away is when my eyes were bright blue.


----------



## cmack

I also have a hard time talking to others when I'm run down. I tend to get flustered and jabber, forgetting my next words. Not much fun at all and really humiliating. Usually, if I'm doing well, I can address a large room full of people with no trouble.


----------



## Beach

178lbs, 14% body fat.  

You have experienced that also, with being sick, run down, and having a hard time talking.  I've seen one other person on the sight mention similar.  It's so terribly frustrating for me!  ironically my father is a successful talker.  he loves speaking in front of large crowds!  It's how he made a living basically and was successful with it.  

Hoping in the near future I'll be healthy enough and find myself with the energy to communicate better.  For now I wish I knew sign language.  Well, I'm not that bad but it is something I joke about.  

I mentioned earlier about adding a new Chinese spicy dish.  The Chinese rice with garlic, onions and soy sauce is going down well.  It isn't to much of a stomach problem.  I suspect it might even being helping me as it is likely nutritious.  The only complaint is it probably makes me slightly gassy.  Soy sauce always does that to me.  

This is a good story I learned yesterday.  I knew that my middle 15 year old nephew had stopped drinking milk.  He did this about a year ago.  His name is Jude and Jude wanted more energy.  He hoped by not drinking milk he would become energized.  

Jude is somewhat in poor health.  He suffers from severe asthma.  As a result he will take steroids for his asthma.  The negative side of the medication is that it was likely stunting his growth.  Jude was short and we feared he would not grow to his full potential height.  

Those fears can now be put aside.  My sister mentioned yesterday to dad that Jude has been growing like crazy since he stopped drinking milk.  He is now taller than 6'1"!  Being only 15 years of age, I imagine my nephew has a few more inches to grow further.  He's going to be the tallest in the family, most likely.


----------



## Beach

Decent day.  I was really hungry for some reason.  That might be due to all the swimming being done of late.  Overall few complaints, as energy levels good.  I had one of the harder weight lifting work outs in awhile.  

Then again what I consider a good day would be an awful day for most!  It's all perspective.


----------



## cmack

It's all about perspective!


----------



## Beach

Chris - It certainly is!  

Slept really poorly last night.  It was the hard weight lifting that did me in, keeping me up.  I was hurting all over.  I feel I'm stronger of late and hoped I could handle the harder lifting session.  I was wrong.  I'm still pretty weak.  In the future I'll stick with the easier, warm up type lifting until a more clear signal is seen that I can handle heavier weights.  

Something I've noticed and mighthave mentioned earlier, when lifting, since avoiding milk and beef, I don't loose the lifting gains.  At leas when it comes to appearance.  In the past when eating cheese I would lifting and 2 to 3 days later would deflate more or less.  Now when I lift the inflated gains don't seem to go away.  At least they don't go away after 2 to 3 days as was typically the case when eating dairy products.


----------



## cmack

The human body is so complex, then on top of that each of us is different. I'm glad you are noticing these things... it's like putting together a giant jigsaw puzzle. I really should be taking more notes on my own health, diet and energy levels. You are inspiring me Beach.


----------



## Beach

178lbs, 14% body fat.  Seems on this diet my weight and body fat levels are not changing wildly.  Previously my weight levels could bounce around a decent amount without much known cause.  

Thanks Chris.  I'm in limbo more or less at the moment.  I'm not for sure if the diet I'm following is helping my stomach or not.  The diet of avoiding milk and beef is making changes for me though.  The one change I feel is most telling is the tongue.  The tongue lines or sores are gone and have been gone ever since I've been on the avoid milk, dairy and beef diet.  Hopefully after 12 months while being on this diet my stomach will be healed too as with my tongue.  That is the hope.


----------



## Beach

I was hoping that the stomach was better.  I had mentioned earlier about not adding new foods to the diet to see what happened.  Well, the stomach has remained the same.  I'm not well, but not really sick either.  What I'm planning to do is add a few new foods to the diet in the days ahead.  

My Appetite has been healthy.  Typically I would control how much I eat, but of late I've been eating when ever I feel hungry.  Figure it takes a lot of food to heal.  I've been exercising a good amount also which could contribute to my eating slightly more than normal for me.


----------



## Beach

For lunch I had sweet and sour chicken.  It's a new food for me, the chicken in particular.  I associate chicken with being ill to the stomach.  Hoping I'm wrong.  The next 24 to 36 hours will be telling.


----------



## ronroush7

Beach said:


> For lunch I had sweet and sour chicken.  It's a new food for me, the chicken in particular.  I associate chicken with being ill to the stomach.  Hoping I'm wrong.  The next 24 to 36 hours will be telling.


Hope you do well with it.


----------



## Beach

so far no tongue sores/lines this morning.  The stomach is doing OK.  No rash on the chest seen.  So far so good with the chicken eaten yesterday.


----------



## Beach

Ouch, ouch!  Ate three meals yesterday, typically I just eat twice, and I added a new food, cashew nuts.  I was and still am in a considerable amount of pain.  No more nuts for awhile.


----------



## Beach

I noticed on a couple other sights people talking about depression and wanting to change their mental outlook or maybe another way to say it be more upbeat.  I also was reading recently in a book about depression and milk.    

I've noticed that my mental well being has changed since avoiding dairy and beef.  It's one of those areas that is difficult to quantify.  I'm different I believe but the change is subtle and happens over time.  I also have to be careful in saying that as I've none in the past that when avoiding dairy/ milk items I become different and believe others that avoid dairy do the same.  It might be a self-full filling prophecy type of event.  Regardless on the current diet I'm on I have a different mental outlook I feel, one more upbeat or something like that.  

Painful cashew caused stomach ache is now gone.  I'm thankful for that.  That was unpleasant, as always.


----------



## cmack

I hope you stay well.


----------



## ronroush7

Amen


----------



## Beach

Thanks guys.  I feeling poorly again this morning but it isn't something I'm all that concerned about.  A certain level of pain can be handled.  If it continues into the future though I'll undoubtably be looking to adjust my diet, try this and that.  It's how things typically work.  Pain is a good motivator for change.  

I feel now that I likely have eaten to much fiber.  SOmething is irritating the digestive tract mildly.  It isn't enough to cause much problem for the stomach, but enough to make me uncomfortable and weak.  The life with colitis!  Not much enjoyment, always keeping me on my toes.  

178lbs this morning, 14% body fat.  Weight continues to not adjust much.  I'm happy about that.  I'd like to loose weight in the future, or maybe better said would like ot drop the body fat levels a few percentages.  I don't plan on trying to do that without having more energy though.


----------



## ronroush7

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Beach

I was a little bit ill to the stomach after lunch today.  I have many possibilities as to what could have caused this.  Saturday evening I ate the last of the chicken.  It's possible that the chicken eaten did this.  The cashew eaten caused me a good deal of pain and discomfort right away.  It's a good candidate.  I've been eating more fiber rich foods than I should.  That's the best likely answer but hard to say for sure.  

Regardless of possible cause I'll back up on the diet a little, get back to the basics and see about calming the stomach down in the days ahead. 

On the good news I have small bumps on my tongue!  I've read these are normal and healthy to have.  Ya to tongue bumps!


----------



## cmack

I wouldn't worry about losing fat so much as muscle. You have a healthy BMI from the sounds of things. I have a funny feeling the chicken had something to do with it. Just my thoughts, it's happened to me before from chicken. The funny thing about it is, it's hit and miss for me with chicken. It may very well be the way it is raised, and the amounts of antibiotics or other substances in the diet of the animal. I certainly hope you feel healthy again soon.


----------



## Beach

Cmack, I suspect you are right about the chicken.  It's been racing through my head to find out what is causing this.  Last night I decided I'll stop the chicken.  I'll continue to eat the high fiber amount and see what happens.  I know I'll be miserable from the fiber but can deal with that for a few days.  If I become well to the stomach within a few days that should give me a good idea if it was the chicken or fiber that caused my issue.  There has to be a joke in there somewhere.  :sign0085:  OK I know that was bad, but am serious on the diet trials the next couple days.


----------



## Beach

That escalated quick.  I felt to miserable from eating to much fiber this morning.  There are two types of illness from eating to much fiber rich food.  There is the upset stomach.  Then there is what I had this morning, the symptoms being feeling overly week, dizzy, and a feeling that I'm going to upchuck.  

I'm pulling back on the fiber foods, and getting everything working decently once again.  

I remain curious about chicken though.  Probably in around 2 weeks I'll add plain chicken lunch meat to the diet and will see how I do with it.


----------



## Beach

Today was a poor day for the stomach.  I was sick a considerable amount.  That hasn't happened all that much but it occurs from time to time.  

My update now though has to do with how I feel.  Typically when ill to the stomach and running to the bathroom, I'm also drained of energy.  I'll have zero energy, typically.  

Today was different.  I have been slightly tired after being ill but nothing horrendous.  I actually have half way decent energy this evening.  I feel this to be a very good sign that I'm doing something right with my diet.


----------



## cmack

I hope you feel better tomorrow Beach.


----------



## Beach

I seem to be bouncing back quickly from yesterdays upset stomach.  That's good as that typically hasn't been the case when I was eating dairy products.  Often times it could take days for me to get back to feeling "normal" after yesterdays events with the stomach being calm and energy levels tolerable.  .  

This morning I was hoping to go on a bike ride to the store with my new saddle bags.  Most likely I could handle the bike ride but to be on the safe side i'll wait a day or two before making the mile long ride.


----------



## Beach

A little bit tired today.  Also I've been a little bit chilled putting me slightly in a fog.  Overall though not a bad day.  The stomach is doing well.  Energy levels decent enough.  Tongue looks good.  Hair is growing quicker than in the past I notice.  There are also fewer hairs found in the shower drain.


----------



## Beach

I forgot to mention again.  It's rather an important change but one difficult to quantify.  

Often times I can have difficulty communicating with others.  I blame that on the tiredness/ fatigue issues.  it can be awkward meeting new people.  This was mentioned earlier.    

Of late I'm finding it easier to meet people and communicate with others.  I'll have to continue to monitor this.  It could be an important change, if it is happening.


----------



## Beach

Another item noticed and should be recorded, my belly is no longer extended.  I can wear tighter shirts and my belly doesn't pop outward.  I noticed this a number of days ago but forgot about it.  

Additionally my teeth hurt, or are sensitive.  This has been the case for a week or so.  This is likely a positive development.  It hurts slightly but isn't a big deal.


----------



## ronroush7

Glad your stomach is no longer extended.


----------



## Beach

It's nice to notice my stomach is no longer swollen.  Instead of a beer belly apparently I had a cheese belly.  Will monitor to see if the belly remains flat going forward.  

When it comes to milk I've known for a long time that milk, butter, and other milk dairy products effect me very poorly.  The exception is cheese.  I can eat cheese without feeling miserable.  I suspect though that while cheese can help my stomach with its constipating effects it does not allow me to recover.  That at least is the theory I'm working on now.


----------



## Beach

Lots to complain about today but nothing worth writing about.  It's the usual complaints.  overall I'm doing well and continue with my avoiding beef, milk and dairy products.


----------



## Beach

Something that caught my eye last night was my finger nails.  They are stronger than usual.  They also are well formed.  

I'm used to have poorly formed nails in the past, when ill.  It's nice to see further improved nails.  

Energy levels remain OK, nothing great, butcould be worse.  The stomach is doing well.  It's going to be a good day I suspect.


----------



## Beach

Oh forgot but important, last night I was in the mangroves near the sea.  The bugs were terrible.  Typically these bugs cause terrible itching, similar to a mosquito bite.  For most others the mangrove bugs cause problems but nothing all that terrible.  

Well, I notice that the bug bites received from last night are not bothering me this morning.  I'm not itching all over.  I don't see any red marks.  This is what most people experience around these bugs.


----------



## Beach

I noticed this last week or maybe the week before.  I could check, but it is still the case, I'm having many days were I'm largely well to the stomach.  With any luck that will continue.


----------



## Beach

180lbs 14% body fat.  I'm up 2 pounds.  Of late I've noticed that when lifting weights I lift for a long period of time.  This is due to lifting not tiring me out as much as in the past.  Possibly the 2 pound gain is due to the longer weight lifting.  

With body fat, I have 3 different readings.  One older scale says 11% body fat.  The new scale says 14%, in athletic mode.  In regular mode the new scale says I'm 20% body fat.  I go with the middle reading of 14%.  

It's been nice noticing that I no longer have the swollen belly.  I can wear older tighter clothing.  With cooler weather predicted coming into the area over Thanksgiving, I've tried on a couple winter clothings that previously looked poorly due to the stomach bulge.  Now the cloths look just fine.  

I've noticed that I do not experience muscle cramping.  This has been a bigger issue in the past.  In the past, and a reason why I avoided soy directly and indirectly was due to a belief that soy could cause muscle cramping in me.  That idea appears to be wrong.  I'm not sure what was causing the muscle cramping now.  I'm glad that it is gone though and will work later on trying to figure out why the muscle cramping is gone now and what caused the painful condition in the past.


----------



## cmack

I appreciate your posts Beach. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Chris,  It's good keeping notes.  So much goes on, it's hard to keep things straight.  

Thinking about how milk and dairy products effect me negatively, in the early days I noticed this.  It was a consistent result.  It is why I have not drunk milk and avoided most dairy products for a few decades now.  Regular milk products outside of cheese, consistently cause my eyes to become blood shot red in color.  A tiny amount of regular milk will cause the eyes to become red.  It will feel as if an eye lash has fallen into my eye also.  

Additionally I'll have nose bleeds frequently after consuming milk and milk products outside of cheese.  Cheese does not cause this problem.  

The most unpleasant effect from cow dairy products is an extreme chilled feeling I'll get.  I'll feel chilled all over, even turn blue in color.  It can be a hot summer day but after having some milk, even a small amount, I'll feel cold and shiver.  Cheese does not cause this.  

I've commented in the past about being concerned about garlic.  The main concern with garlic is a notice that after eating garlic spicy foods I'll bleed from my finger nails.  That does not appear to be the case with the current diet I'm on.  I'm frequently eating garlic and onions currently and see no problems with my finger nails bleeding.  

THe other possible suspect in the nail bleeding is commercial beef.  The spice I would use on beef is garlic salt.  If I ate hamburger I spiced it up with garlic salt typically.  

The confusing part is that while commercial beef is liekly a problem grass fed beef most likely is not a problem, or not as big of a probem.  Grass fed beef could be similar to cheese.  

THe other question unanswered concerns pork.  For some reason pork can cause my gums to swell up and bleed.  That is not happening currently.  I'm eating pork frequently.  I don't know what is going on there.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to mention, 

By far the worst stomach pain experienced had happened after eating beef.  Eating commercial beef for 7 days, along with other foods, caused unreal stomach pain lasting for 12 hours.  

Of late I've found myself being more productive.  Ip've found in the past this happens when I avoid beef and dairy products.  On this diet I'll eventually find myself look to get done more projects than it typical.  I suspect this is due to having slightly more energy.


----------



## Beach

I believe this is the 6th week that I've avoided milk and beef.  This should mean I have another 10 weeks to go till I tie my previous avoid milk and beef trial.  And overall since I thought to avoid cow items for a year trial I have another 46 weeks to go, if not longer if it works out.  Not a problem since I don't care for milk/dairy and beef much.  

Doing OK overall.  Wish I had more energy.  Wish I didn't ache at times.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a really good energy day.  Hope that continues.  

Something that has been going on for awhile but continues to improve, my hair is becoming less dry.  My hair now typically is more oily or healthy appearing.  No signs is new hair growth but existing hair is healthier appearing.


----------



## cmack

Bald is the new cool anyways!


----------



## ronroush7

cmack said:


> Bald is the new cool anyways!


I have less hair than a few years ago.


----------



## Beach

I like your thinking Ron!  The older and more hair we loose, the cooler we become!  

It is interesting reading the different theories on why men have male pattern baldness.  I suspect some of the theories are said for money making purposes.  I don't know what to believe.  

Was happy last night.  For awhile my eyes were bright blue on color!  It was an encouraging sign.  It gives me further hope I'm on the right diet.


----------



## Beach

Possibly I might have found an answer on what caused my gums to swell up after eating pork for every meal over a week or two period.  

Last night as a snack I eat some Canadian bacon.  This is the first time I had eaten this.  The bacon was different in that it the ingredient lists many preservative chemicals.  

Right after eating the Canadian bacon my scalp began to itch.  It remains itchy this morning.  This is the same feeling I had before, when my gums swelled up and bled.  First the itching began, then a week or so later the swelling began.  

The problem is that in the past when my gums swelled up and bled, the pork I was eating does not list preservatives in the ingredients.  In the past the pork chopped bought were special ordered out of state.  It's one of those things I don't know what to believe.  Possibly the out of state pork chop seller is not listing preservatives added.  

On the latest trial where I'm avoiding milk and beef, and eating a good amount of pork, I'm buying pork chops from the local store.  These pork chops are obviously different from the pork chops ordered and shipped to me.  The store bought pork chops do not list preservatives.  

Anyway, an answer might have been found.  Hard to say of course.  Possibly something else is going on.  The Canadian bacon did bring about the itching right away though.  It was a quick reaction.  

Once my itching goes away, I'll begin to eat the store bought pork chops with ever meal.  I'll do this for a number of days.  I'll see if the itching begins and if any swelling of the gums forms.


----------



## Beach

Thinking about it further, there is a second explanation for the itching after eating the Canadian bacon.  This explanation I suspect is more likely to be right.  

I've mentioned why I'm eating eggs on this diet in the past.  Last night was the first time I had eaten pork without having eggs with it.  Not having that combination of foods is likely the cause for last nights and this morning itching.  

I'll experiment with the idea in the future.  I'll buy more Canadian bacon and eat it was eggs and see if I itch or not.  I'll try once again eating the bacon without eggs and see if the itching returns.  This will happen after the Thanksgiving Holliday.


----------



## ronroush7

Beach said:


> I like your thinking Ron!  The older and more hair we loose, the cooler we become!
> 
> It is interesting reading the different theories on why men have male pattern baldness.  I suspect some of the theories are said for money making purposes.  I don't know what to believe.
> 
> Was happy last night.  For awhile my eyes were bright blue on color!  It was an encouraging sign.  It gives me further hope I'm on the right diet.


Chris's idea.


----------



## Beach

Chris, opps!  credit given where credit is deserved.


----------



## cmack

Beach said:


> Chris, opps!  credit given where credit is deserved.



You best!  





I'm only kidding.:lol2:


----------



## Beach

This evening the itching is gone.  I'll try my experiment with eating the Canadian bacon after Thanksgiving.  I'm anxious to see what happens!  

An observation I've noticed for a short while, my handwriting has improved nicely.  Typically being ill my handwriting can suffer.  Now, being healthier my handwriting is much easier to read.


----------



## cmack

I have also had times where my signature/writing was very different from normal and of poorer quality. I never paid much attention at the time, but looking back, I was either medicated heavily, or not feeling well gut wise during these times. That is an eye opener, thank you for sharing Beach.


----------



## Beach

You are making me chuckle a bit Chris.  Thanks!  My handwriting has been poor most of my life come to think of it.  It fits with my theory that I likely had my disease in my youth, even before I was seriously sick to my stomach.  I'm the only one too with the poor handwriting in the family and only one with stomach issues.    

I've thought that the poor writing skills could come form the muscle cramping I've experienced and talked about in the past.  Maybe now, fingers crossed, on the diet I'm following I'm doing better health wise and my muscles are not cramping leading to better control at writing.  I can theorize on this stuff all day!  LoL.  

I'm currently reading a book on excessive calcium in the diet caused by milk/ dairy products.  According to the author it's the cause of many modern autoimmune diseases!  It's like any health book, has it's good and bad.  I'm waiting for the chapter on handwriting skills improvement and avoiding milk.  In the end I believe the book might be better at putting me to sleep than a glass of milk.


----------



## Beach

180bs 14% body fat.  I've been working out harder than typical of late.  I'm quite sore this morning from the last workout.  Doing decent with energy though.  

A few days ago I began eating cashew nuts again.  This time the nuts have not upset my stomach.


----------



## Beach

Ate Canadian bacon today.  This is early than I said I would try this experiment.  I wanted to see if I would itch all over, on the scalp in particular as happened before.  The itching was similar to what I remember when I would eat just pork, without eating with eggs.  The result, little itching after eating Canadian pork with eggs.  The bacon eaten was the same brand and same amount appox as what caused me issues.  

it appears for what ever reason eating eggs with pork helps keep the itching away and likely is keeping away the swollen bleeding gums experienced in the past when I would ate lots of pork.


----------



## cmack

Maybe something in the eggs neutralizes the ingredient within the bacon that affects you. That would be my guess. It could be that's why people long ago started to eat the them together. Or it might just be because they taste great together. The mystery of it all... Hmmm.


----------



## Beach

That's what I was thinking too.  Somewhere in the past others likely ran into the same problem I found, that pork eaten alone and eating pork often causes skin and gum problems.  Possibly that is why some religions ask members to not eat it?  Don't know.  Anyway, eating pork with eggs for some reason causes my problems to go away.  I've thought about looking further into this, seeing what is written but probably will pass.  I have other things to do.  

What I want to do next is add chicken to my diet.  I'm fearful of chicken.  In my mind chicken causes a particular type of stomach illness.  This type of illness will make me urgently ill to the stomach at times but not painfully ill.  I can loose a good amount of weight over time, eating chicken, but I also can have good energy and appear healthy.  

Here is the catch though.  When I ate chicken often, in the past, I also ate lots of brown rice which is rich in fiber.  I might be blaming chicken for my stomach issues in the past when it was the brown rice that was the problem.  I need to find out.  

Eating pork, and possibly it causing a nutritional deficiency - that is my main theory, pork is hard to digest and takes nutrients out of my body that are replaced by eggs - is not good for me.  Chicken probably is not as problematic.  

I'm eating fish, such as tuna.  Fish though can be found high in heavy metals.  Some fish is OK I figure but eating it all the time isn't good and might lead to a problem for me down the road.


----------



## Beach

Oh, I should mention, I'm not completely itch free after eating the Canadian bacon.  I itch some.  

I also want to look into that idea further - the idea that the store bought pork chops, being free from preservative chemicals is not a problem.  

It might be that the packaged company I ordered from, in the past, and said it was free from added preservative chemicals lied.  I have my doubts they would have lied but who knows.  They might be dishonest.


----------



## cmack

I agree, it's hard to know who lies about the way the meats/veggies are grown. There is a huge financial benefit to lying and charging a premium price by labeling things as a healthier option. I'm sure some outfits plain old don't care and just want the extra cash. On the other hand I know not everyone is a crook. Tough to tell without a laboratory at your disposal.


----------



## Beach

I'm taking back my earlier response on eggs helping over come the Canadian bacon itch.  As the day has progressed the itching has grown.  After laying down in bed to read, my scalp itches like mad now.  My back itches too.  It was a delayed itch this time.  

Interesting, I just looked up side effects from the preservatives used in the Canadian bacon.  It says a common side effect is itching.  

OK, so will see about the store bought pork starting tomorrow.  I'll only eat that pork for the next few days and see if the itching stops.  I'm guessing it will.  Kind of nice if that is the case, as these are the cheap pork chops!  

Yeah, for awhile I worked in the food industry.  I gathered the impression that many cut corners.  It's hard to say though obviously, not having first hand knowledge of what everyone is doing.  It would be easy to cheat or even forget to mention on the label.  Then again too, possibly something else is going on that I'm overlooking.  

Thinking about it though, nice if the preservatives are the answer to the itching the bleeding gums.  I might have solved a mystery.


----------



## Beach

Woke up this morning with mild itching all over -  nothing terrible but noticeable.  

For breakfast ate eggs with store bought chemical preservative free pork.  Will monitor to see how my itchiness goes - improves or not.


----------



## Beach

For lunch I had eggs with store bought preservative free pork.  I still itch a little but so far do not itch much.  The itching seems to be decreasing.  Will continue to monitor.


----------



## Beach

I dont itch at all this evening.  Well, maybe a slight itch here and there but much less itching then before.  Hope that continues for the next few days as I further test.  

I also have lots and lots of energy.  The energy bit isn't new, I've been feeling energetic more frequently of late.


----------



## Beach

Ate store bought preservative free pork again this morning, with eggs.  No significant itching has been noticed.  My gums have not swollen either.  

I have a lot of energy of late.  This morning is a good example of having extra energy.  Last night I went to bed around 9:00 a normal time for me.  I wasn't tired when I went to bed but thought to keep with my traditional bed time.  I was wide awake by 3:00 full of energy.  The pervious few days I've experienced similar.  I'll need to go to bed later or be more active during the day.  

Gut is OK.  I'm in an in between area, with the stomach not well but I'm not really sick either.  

Tongue is looking OK.  

Vision is still improved while on this diet of avoiding milk/dairy and beef.


----------



## Beach

Had pork again for lunch.  My gums are slightly swollen.  One tooth hurts in particular.  With that said I don't believe it is the pork causing the problem.  I believe it is the cashew nuts causing this issue.  I've stopped eating the nuts.  Imagine will be fine by tomorrow.  

The itching has stopped.


----------



## ronroush7

I can't do nuts either.


----------



## Beach

i can eat some nuts, and I feel a small amount is beneficial for me.  The nuts give me extra energy I've noticed.  The quantity eaten matters though.  To many nuts eaten, and my gums will begin to hurt.  

The good news is after avoiding nuts today my gums and sore tooth feel much better.


----------



## cmack

I only eat almond milk and crushed walnuts, as far as nuts go. Those seem to be safe for me, I have never had a significant episode even after a several week long smoothie recipe containing above mentioned. I always have walnuts blended into my smoothies and the almond milk is organic. I only have almond milk if I can't get soy, either way it is certified and government inspected as organic. I also trust the government about as far as I can throw the House Of Commons. Still I think the organic milks are better.


----------



## Beach

That is something I've wondered about, would other nuts cause similar problems as cashews.  I might have to try other nuts in the future.  I'm not a fan of soy milk.  Almond milk and rice milk are OK though.  It would be worth an experiment to try them.  

This morning my tongue is messed up in appearance.  That is undoubtably caused by the cashews.  On the positive side, the swollen gums are much better.  The tooth that hurts no longer hurts.  Cashews give me energy.  I'm certain of that.  I've speculated that the energy comes from the higher mineral content found in the nut/fruit.  Magnesium is one mineral cashews are high in.  Magnesium is also commonly used to basically upset a stomach.  It might not be that simple but I've thought that is probably why cashews cause me issues, the high magnesium content negatively effecting my digestive health, yet provides me with extra energy when in small quantities.  Just a guess.


----------



## Beach

Ate pork again for breakfast and lunch.  This is store bought pork, free of preservatives.  I bought these at Target.  No itching noticed once again.  I believe that mystery solved.  It is always possible that there is some other cause overlooked.  The place where I ordered pork chops and had them mailed to me must be adding preservatives to their pork in order for this theory to work.  

Will continue to monitor but less closely.


----------



## Beach

I've been sick to the stomach a good amount today.  It is the nuts that caused this.  I'm pretty sure of that.  There is good news from this.  While not good that I'm using the bathroom a considerable amount today, I'm not tired out.  When I was eating beef and cheese when sick to the stomach I would feel overly tired and generally miserable all over.  It could take days to fully recover.  

In light of the problems with the cashew nuts I'm going to remove them from my diet once again.  I like the extra energy cashews provide me.  My stomach remains to tender it appears to be able to handle cashews though.  I'll try adding cashews to the diet once again in a month or two and see how i do.


----------



## Beach

179lbs, 14% body fat.  I was decently sick yesterday and last night to the stomach.  I'm doing fine this morning.  Imagine later today it will likely hit me and I'll feel tired out though, but that is just a guess.  In the past when I avoided dairy products I recall being ill but typically having good energy despite it.


----------



## Beach

So far it has been a good day.  My energy levels are decent, and the stomach doing well.  With energy and dairy products there could be two reasons why I'm doing well today.  At least two reasons I'm aware of there.  There could be more possibilities.  

Dairy could be an allergy for me and with avoiding it I'm doing better.  There is the other possibility frequently written about with milk and dairy products.  it is frequently written that dairy consumption can lead to anemia and as a result poor energy levels in some people.  hard to say once again what is happen with me.


----------



## Beach

Woke up a little later than typical.  Woke up tired and feeling terrible to the stomach.  I wasn't sick though, just lingering effect from the previous days illness.  Doing better this afternoon.  The tongue is healing up nicely.  The sores are nearly gone.


----------



## Beach

Feeling better this morning.  The stomach is not hurting, and it appears doing well.  The tongue looks healed up nicely.  That happened quicker than typical.

Yesterday I was thinking at how different my personality has become.  I've changed a bit over the last few weeks.  It's not a big change but it's something I noticed.  Some of the old activities I participated in are not as engaging as they used to.  I'm also more upbeat.  I suspect the change is due to absorbing food better.  I mention that as with the few days that I was sick to the stomach I felt I reverted back to my older previous way of feeling mentally.  

Im not new with mentioning personality changes when avoiding milk/dairy and beef.  I've seen that mention many times in books on the topic of avoiding milk products.


----------



## Beach

Today was a good day.  It felt as if I had gotten back on my feet after the brief stomach issues experienced.  Most likely eating to many cashew nuts caused that stomach episode.  

I've had a stuffy nose of late.  I suspect that is due to a red tide being near by.  It's hard to say though as I've noticed similar happens when the stomach has been irritated.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  The stomach remains slightly tender but nothing terrible or that can't be handled.  Probably in the near future I'll pick up some chicken and begin eating it, see how the stomach does.  Fingers crossed I handle the chicken well.  It would be nice to have an additional meat in the diet.  

Appearance, shaggy.  That is due to my hair growing quicker than typical!  Shagginess to be taken care of with haircut today.


----------



## Beach

Good day but a typical ate to much fiber day.  It was feeling slightly low in energy.  My concentration wasn't the best.  Overall though little to complain about it.  With a little luck in the next month I'll be able to comfortably eat more fiber than currently.


----------



## Beach

This is a frustrating time with the diet.  I always run into this issue at some point.  I'm nearly two months it to it, why am I not healthier.  Is it the right diet?!  Etc etc etc.  With the experience I have though I should stay the course.  Only two more months to go till I tie the last time I tried this diet.  Hopfully after that I'll have a better idea of how things are progressing.  

Hair looking good.  It's hard to say if new growth is happening but I can only hope.  I have not seen the blue in my eyes for a few days.  The being ill after eating the cashews might have caused the blue eyes to disappear for awhile.


----------



## Beach

Something new I've noticed.  it is something I've noticed also in the past when avoiding milk/dairy products.  Now, when I exercise for a longer period of time my muscles do not become fatigued.  As an example, today I swam for 30 minutes without a break.  my muscles didn't hurt or fatigue.  Typically in the recent past my muscles would have felt a burning feeling eventually.  

I'm sure I can fatigue the muscles if I pushed them harder.  Now though, on current diet, fatigueing the muscles has become difficult.  

With this said, I remain tired most of the time.


----------



## Beach

THis is interesting.  Last night I ate dinner.  Typically I pass on eating dinner but last night was different as I had exerted myself more than typical during the day and as a result was hungry in the evening.  Well, for dinner I ate pork with eggs making it was the second time I eaten pork in the day.  Earlier I had eaten tuna.  Last night, all night I was itching, the itching was similar to what I had experienced when eating Canadian bacon with the preservatives.


----------



## Beach

179lbs 14% body fat.  Forgot to mention some good news.  It's been a long time since I last experienced stomach pulsing, or I'm assuming inflamed feeling in the intestine area.  Hopefully that is a sight of healing.


----------



## Beach

Stomach was a little bit sour today after a bike ride.  I'm going on another Christmas bike ride this evening which shouldn't be a problem.  Overall good day, with good energy, just slightly ill to the stomach.


----------



## Beach

I'm beat up this morning.  last night for a Christmas event I walked for around 90 minutes.  I'll be taking an easy this morning as a result.  Slept poorly also.


----------



## Beach

It was a slow day being tired out from yesterdays activities, but found out something exciting.  I went to clean up my cloth closet and while doing so found some shorts that were on the small side.  I tried a few of the smaller shorts on and they fit!  These shorts would not have fit a few weeks ago, before I was avoiding milk/dairy and beef.  It has me upbeat as it highlights how my inflamed bloated intestines have become less inflamed and bloated.  

I still have some fat on me.  I do poorly on what I want to see with the giggle test.  Overall though, I'm pleased about the shorts being wearable now.


----------



## Beach

It is quite remarkable in that I'm able to fit into size 30 shorts this morning.  No way could I have worn these a few weeks ago.  The shorts are tight and not all that comfortable but I can wear them.  Will be interesting to see if over the coming month if the shorts become more and more wearable.  Shuold be a good monitoring test.  

Last night I noticed something of interest.  Well, I've known it for awhile but it was overly evident last night.  When people talk overly fast, in person or in movies I can have a difficult time understanding.  I mark that down to the fatigue and tiredness issues I experience.  Whne I'm tired my brain is working in slow motion.  Last night while watching an older movie, where people typically talked quickly, I had no issues understanding all of what was said.  I've noticed this change for awhile.  it has me watching older movies more and more frequently of late out of curiosity.


----------



## Beach

179lbs and 14% body fat.  

I'm feeling good this morning.  That isn't what I expected as yesterday i worked out longer than I expected and with that thought I'd wake up tired and sore.  Hope the good feeling continues into the day.


----------



## Beach

It has been a good day.  I expected to be more worn down that I am this afternoon.  This morning I had one of my harder weight lifting workouts on my legs.  My legs are sore!  They hurt but I'm not terrible fatigued.  That's  a great sign.  

On the slightly negative side the stomach was a little bit grumpy after lunch.  Most likely is was the fiber rich foods eaten the other day that was the trouble maker.  

I've thought about limiting how much I eat in order to loose some body fat.  I''ve decided to hold off on that till I'm more energetic.  I figure no reason to mess with what I have going now.  I seem to be making positive strides with my health.  WIsh the stomach was better, but with a little luck over time that will happen.


----------



## Beach

It appears I over did exercises yesterday.  I'm feeling beat up and tired this morning.  Most likely I'll be feeling better by this evening.  Stomach is OK.  The stomach could be better, it hurts some, but it could be worse.


----------



## Beach

Today was a good say not only for the stomach but also mentally.  I was feeling quite upbeat.  That has become more common for me, feeling more positive and upbeat ever since I began avoiding milk and dairy products along with beef.  Some items still upset me, as to be expected.  Overall though I'm notcing a further change in my personality since avoiding milk and beef.


----------



## Beach

Doing well today.  A bit tired this morning but nothing out of the normal range.  Friday it is being reported that a cold front will be moving over the area.  S. Florida should be colder by about 20 degrees as a result.  Will be interesting to see how I handle the cold.  Most of the time I struggle with quick temperature changes, more so that most people I suspect.  On the current diet I'm on of avoiding milk/beef it will not surprise me if the cold air does not effect me as negatively.  Well see though!


----------



## Beach

Had a nice conversation today with someone I just met.  As mentioned earlier talking with people is not always easy for me.  In particular new people that I don't know having a conversation can be chore.  I mark the communication difficulties down to my illness and the fatigue that goes with it.  So it was nice, the conversation reminded me of how I was years ago, before the big stomach attacks began around 15 years ago.  I was sick long before 15 years ago, but around 2003 I seriously began to experience horrible stomach attacks that I never recovered from.  It's good.  Hope the talking well continues to improve.  Hope the topic talked about is brighter also!  He wanted to talk about his former boss and friend that had been shot dead a few months ago!


----------



## cmack

Very real problems. People who are/were friends of mine have been murdered. Hard stuff to handle at any rate.


----------



## Beach

I'm very sorry to hear that Chris!  I wouldn't have thought that would be so much in issue in Canada.  At least here in America it is often mentioned at how much lower the murder rate is in our neighbor to the north.  

Yeah, it is sad about the local guy that was killed.  I'll tell a little about his story.  It also highlights a problem in America that gets little attention from what I've been told. The story has some racial overtones but that isn't the point of the story.  

The guy murdered was named Roger.  He was an immigrant from Brazil.  Like many immigrants he wanted to create companies in America.  Roger was successful at what he did.  He began several companies.  The one I knew him best was his painting firm.  Roger would come into our neighborhood and talk to everyone about painting needs.  Roger was unique in that he was not only a great friendly salesman, he also did good work, his prices reasonable, he was on time! a rarity with Florida contractors and Roger's workers liked him.  Roger treated his painters well, as I was being told yesterday by his former worker and friend.  

What led to Roger being murdered was an incident at a bar.  Roger went with some friends to a bar after work.  When he came out of the bar later he discovered his car had been blocked him.  He was unable to leave.  Roger found the guys that had blocked him in.  They were black guys.  He Asked that their car be moved.  Their response was to shoot him in the stomach.  Roger died on the way to the hospital.  The friend or Roger I was talking with yesterday added he thought Roger might have drunk to much alcohol that night but wasn't for sure.  To me it sounded like everyone could have drunk to much that night.  

Later I was told by a black friend that Roger's killing likely had to do with tensions between the black community and the hispanic community.  The two sides apparently do not get along well - at least that is what I was told.  Some of it has to do with jobs.  Regardless, a senseless killing of a well liked successful guy.  Roger left behind a young son in his native Brazil.  

Well, lets see, with me I'm slightly tired this morning with an upset stomach.  It woke me up very early this morning.  I should be fine as the day goes along.  It's typical stuff that I deal with from time to time.  Imagine my energy levels will be lower today.


----------



## Beach

It was a slow day, but not a bad day.  The stomach was grumpy in the morning but more calm later.  I'm guessing though that tomorrow will be a ruff day for the stomach then it will calm down once and for all, for awhile at least.  

Noticed the tongue looks great.  I haven't seen any sign of a tongue sore/lines in quite some time.  Very good sign for me I believe.


----------



## Beach

This morning I have some mild throbbing in the stomach area.  I expected that to happen.  Don't know why it happens but the timing is consistent.  The throbbing is much milder than typically experienced in the past.  It will tired me out some today though.  The two go together, stomach throbbing and being tired.  Overall though I expect it to be a good day.... well other than I'm taking my car in to be worked on.  That's a whole other area of trouble though.


----------



## Beach

It's been a decent day.  Noticed that my hair is growing quicker than before.  Also notes that there remains less hair showing up in the shower drain.  All good signs of better health I suspect.


----------



## Beach

Did an experiment yesterday.  In the evening I ate more fiber than typical with the idea I would see how that effected how I talked.  As expected, not long afterwards I spoke to others more difficultly.  Basically the fiber tired me out.  The stomach on the other hand has done well.  I expected that.  I expected the stomach would handle the extra fiber decently.  

Of late I've been staying up later than typical.  I'm also waking up earlier than typical.  I need less sleep apparently on this diet.  

Overall, i'm 2 months and 2 weeks into this diet.  I have another 6 weeks to go till tying my previous time I had experimented with avoiding dairy producs and beef.  I've seen several positive changes while being on this diet.  The disappointment has been that my stomach isn't doing better.  Hope I'm on the right track and the stomach eventually performs better.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to also avoid garlic/ spices on this diet.  I'll continue to avoid dairy and beef too.  

The reason is simply I've noticed I appear less healthy when eating garlic/ spicy foods.  I also have noticed that I often develop an upset stomach after eating garlic rich food.  I've blamed the fiber for the stomach issues but realize it could just as easy be garlic.  

I don't believe I'll add anymore foods to avoid while on this long term avoidance diet.  It will become to restrictive if I do, which will frustrate me.


----------



## Beach

Good energy day today.  Felt I appear healthier also after avoiding garlic/spices along with beef and dairy products.  Worth mentioning and forgot earlier, I've gotten myself well while eating cheese.  I never felt I was recovered, had good energy, but the stomach was entirely tell.  I do not believe I've ever been well while garlic was in the diet.


----------



## Beach

Since avoiding spices I've been needing to pee a considerable amount.  Not sure why that is, other than I've had times were my weight fluctuated greatly without known cause.  I'll have to keep an eye on my weight over the next week.  

With avoiding spices I often mention garlic.  I should mention black pepper also.  If a spice is a problem maker black pepper is just as likely of a candidate as garlic and onions.


----------



## Beach

It was a really good day.  I had good energy, worked out hard on the legs lifting weights.  Appear good and healthy.  I like it!  It was a good move to continue avoiding beef and dairy products along with now avoiding spices.


----------



## Beach

This morning is starting out very well.  I have lots of energy as I wake up.  That shouldn't be the case.  I should be tired.  I should be tired because yesterday I worked out harder than normal.  Additionally it is cold here with record low temperatures for this time of year I read.  

Maybe avoiding milk/dairy and avoiding spices is the right combination.  Possibly dairy isn't so much an allergy problem for me.  It might be an energy sapping issue with dairy.  I can think of a few theories for why that cuold be the case.  For spices that might be an allergy/ stomach trouble maker.  

Well, one morning of feeling good doesn't prove a solution.  This week will be telling.  Hoping the good energy remains all week long.  If that happens then once and for all I might have my answer.  

I should add, once I removed spices from the diet my stomach did improve.  It's short during though so time will tell.


----------



## Beach

I've had very good energy levels today.  I've also handled the cold weather quite well.  For the entire day I've even been wearing shorts which for me is remarkable for 50F weather.  I'm still slightly cold but not as bad as typical.  The stomach typically effects how hot and cold I feel. 

Something else is I have not felt hungry today.  That's a typical feeling for when I have good energy.


----------



## Beach

Interesting I'm 182lbs and 14% body fat this moring.  I've gained 3 lbs since avoiding spices the other day.  My energy levels have been very good the last few days.  I've been exercising more than before as a result.  All positive signs.


----------



## Beach

It was another good energy day for most of the day.  I'm a little tired now after all the exercising and running around done.  Avoiding spices along with dairy and beef has done me good for the last few days.  I've known for a long while that garlic and onions can cause bleeding issues.  I've read also many times mentions on how dairy products can potentially bring about bleeding issues leading to anemia.  Naturally it has me wondering if the two garlic and dairy was causing me a slight loss of blood leading to fatigue issues.  That's my leading theory!  All subject to change.  Happy to be feeling good for what ever reason and hope I feel better even further in the near future.


----------



## ronroush7

I drink almond milk.  I am anemic.  I don't know if the two are related.


----------



## Beach

I hope you feel better Ron!  I haven't read anything good or bad about almond milk.


----------



## ronroush7

Beach said:


> I hope you feel better Ron!  I haven't read anything good or bad about almond milk.


Thanks


----------



## Beach

I'm 185lbs this morning with the scale saying 15% body fat!  I've put on 6lbs in a couple days.  This large weight gain is since I began avoiding spices.  Will be interesting to see how much weight I gain in the coming week.    

My energy levels feel good this morning.  I'm planning on doing something about that.  I'll be lifting some weights in a few.


----------



## Beach

Good energy again today.  I had another hard weight lifting workout also.  One of the more interesting, to me, changes of late how to do with how I've handled the cold.  Temps have been cooler with highs in the 50s and 60s.  I've been able to wear shorts during this time without feeling chilled.  In the recent past, if the temperatures were in the 70s I'd be wearing pants and possibly warmers under the pants.


----------



## Beach

It's another good energetic morning.  I'm predicting that in around 4 months I'll be decently healthy to the gut.  i'll be far from recovered but I should be operating somewhat decently by then though.  Avoiding garlic/onions and dairy products seems to be the right combination for the gut and having more energy.  At least I hope so about my prediction.  Time of course will have the final say.


----------



## Beach

The dreaded bloated belly is back.  I noticed it yesterday but it is back even more today.  I'm back to how I was from before.  It's not horrible but wish it was gone.  Should be interesting to see if this issue resolves in a few months.  Hoping it will.  Overall though doing well since I began avoiding garlic and onions.


----------



## Beach

No tongue sores to report this morning.  I haven't seen those lines in awhile.  Energy levels are decent this morning.


----------



## Beach

182lbs and 14% body fat.  My weight is bouncing around a good amount of late.  

Worked our hard yesterday.  My muscles are not sore.  That seems to be the norm when avoiding dairy problems.  For what ever reason it takes a large effect to produce lactic acid type muscle pain when avoiding dairy and possibly beef.  

I'm going to stop taking imodium for awhile and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

Since avoiding garlic/spices I've noticed that I'm not as hungry as before.  I can easily go 16hours or so without eating and not feeling hungry.  Typically I've been eating breakfast and lunch skipping dinner.  I would eat snacks for dinner though.  Now, since avoiding spices, I have little desire to snack.


----------



## Beach

This is something new I've noticed.  

I've noticed that ever since I began avoiding garlic/spices a sinus runny nose problem has become less and less of a problem.  The last two days the sinus issue has been gone.  Will keep track of to see if this remains the case going forward.


----------



## Beach

This morning my sinus problem remains largely gone.  I can breath easily.  I'm not needing to blow my nose.  

I've also thought the runny nose came from two possibilities.  The first I've written about earlier, having to do with gut health.  When the stomach is grumpy, the worse the sinus issue.  A happy stomach often meant no sinus problems.  The second idea had to do with red tide, which is a problem around here in Florida.  I figured when red tide was in the area, then something was in the air bothering me.  

Now, at the moment, I'm guessing it is spices that cause the runny nose/sinus problem.  Hope I have an answer.  

The stomach has been grumpy the last 24 hours.  I ate more fiber rich foods than normal, and also went for a 2 hour bike ride.  That likely explains the grumpy stomach.


----------



## Beach

Today was a tiring day.  Hard to say for certain what brought that about, but I have been slightly ill to the stomach plus I have exercised more than typical lately.  I also stopped taking the Imodium the other day.  That might have been bad timing on my part.  I've gone ahead to began taking Imodium again.


----------



## ronroush7

Beach said:


> This morning my sinus problem remains largely gone.  I can breath easily.  I'm not needing to blow my nose.
> 
> I've also thought the runny nose came from two possibilities.  The first I've written about earlier, having to do with gut health.  When the stomach is grumpy, the worse the sinus issue.  A happy stomach often meant no sinus problems.  The second idea had to do with red tide, which is a problem around here in Florida.  I figured when red tide was in the area, then something was in the air bothering me.
> 
> Now, at the moment, I'm guessing it is spices that cause the runny nose/sinus problem.  Hope I have an answer.
> 
> The stomach has been grumpy the last 24 hours.  I ate more fiber rich foods than normal, and also went for a 2 hour bike ride.  That likely explains the grumpy stomach.


Glad your sinus problem is gone


----------



## Beach

Thanks Ron.  I guess to add the sinus issue isn't entirely gone.  Sometimes it comes back randomly.  It is though much much better.  It will come back for a few minutes and then go away.  At this rate I suspect it will be gone within a few weeks.  At least I hope so.  Avoiding spices is worth it if the sinus issue goes away regardless of how the stomach does. 

I'm still a little beat up and worn down this morning.  Typically I would lift some weights on a Tuesday morning but I'm planning on passing today.  I'll see how I'm feeling tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

It was an alright day.  The stomach was a little sore, and I'm a little cautions with where I've been driving of late.  Don't want to be far from a rest room.  Reminds me of the bad old days.  It hasn't been that bad of late though.  To much exercise and to much fiber rich food is the cause.  I'm decently certain.  And I'm not all that sick to the stomach.  THing overall have been going well.  

I did make another dietary change.  I added candy corn to the diet.  I also added beef to the diet.  I'll remain avoiding dairy products for a long time.  That I notice a positive difference even if it isn't an allergen.  I continue to avoid spices/garlic.  The sinus issue is much better overall.  I rarely sneeze.  I rarely needed to blow my nose today.  All good.


----------



## Beach

Thinking further on my sinus problem, it isn't that big of a problem for me historically.  if anything it is relatively new.  Then again I'm not a big spice eater.  Even as a kid I was typically looking to eat plain foods.  I was the plain hamburger eater at parties.  That has remained the case as an adult.  

I have a nephew who has had severe sinus allergy issues.  He's right about the same age as I was when i began to develop my stomach problems.  I've always greatly worried for my nephews stomach health.  I didn't want them to develop the condition I have had to deal with.  So, if spices end up being the cause of my GI health issues, it will be good for me to pass this information onto my nephews, just in case any of them begin to develop severe stomach issues.


----------



## Beach

A little bit tired today.  I had a similar feeling the last few days.  I'm guessing it is the walnut I've been eating over this holiday season.  I'll stop eating the nuts.  Imagine I'll be more energetic once again after doing that.  The gut was good today.


----------



## Beach

179lbs this morning.  

My digital body fat scale appears to have broken.  I've gone back to using my older manual weight scale.  No body fat reading with it, but that is OK.  Body fat readings are interesting but I've come to find out that they are not very accurate I believe.  

My sinus issues remains greatly improved since avoiding spices.  I wish in the past I had noticed this improvement when avoiding spices.  Getting well to the stomach will take a long long time.  The spices and improvement with the sinus issues is a more timely cause and effect change to have happen.  I hope spices is my answer for the stomach issue and now suspect it is due to the improvements seen with my mild sinus issue.  So long as the sinus problem stays away, I'll have good incentive to remain avoiding spices.


----------



## Beach

This is an oddity I've known about for awhile.  I'm experiencing it now.  When avoiding dairy products one begins to look different.  Dairy/milk will cause ones checks to appear sucked in, in general it is often mentioned.  What I'm now experiencing, oddly, is that while I weight the same, my cloths fit tighter.  

Decent day overall.  Energy levels good, tongue looks good, sinus issue improved.


----------



## Beach

178lbs this morning.  

Feeling decently well this morning.  Imagine it to be a good day.  Can't think of anything new to report other than that at the moment.


----------



## Beach

NO sinus issues to report.  It has been great!  Over the last week the sinus problem has only made an appearance in the morning for short periods of time.  The last couple of days it's been more or less gone.  The trend has been greatly improvement basically.  I'll keep on avoiding spices.


----------



## Beach

The sinus issue is gone this morning.  I'm so happy I noticed this potential connection between spices and the mild sinus problem.  My guess is avoiding sprices will lead me to a healthier sinus and stomach over time.


----------



## Beach

Sinus issue not an issue this morning.  I want to say the problem is now gone, but wouldn't be surprised if it still pops up from time to time.  Very excited though about this improvement.  

Stomach doing well.  Some times I'm well and other times I'm not.  Improvement seen of late overall.  Cramping not so bad basically.  

Yesterday ate more brown rice that I expected.  it tasted good, but the rice beat up the stomach a bit, tiring me out last night and somewhat being tired this morning.


----------



## Beach

It has been a busy productive day.  I've been doing more chores of late than typical.  No sinus issue to report today.  I only sneezed once I believe and that was when I was cleaning up the garage, creating a lot of dust.  Oh almost forgot, i feel I'm communicating better the last few days too.  Better energy will do that for me.


----------



## Beach

Last night eating a Christmas Eve dinner I accidentally ate a piece of bread that had been cook with garlic spicing.  I was hoping this morning that as a result I'd have some sinus issues.  That is not the case.  The sinus issue is good.  The amount of garlic eaten was small but potent.  I could taste the garlic the rest of the night.  

THat is one thing, I wonder what is was in the spicing rice dish I was eating before that appears to have caused the sinus problem.  Thinking back it was just this fall that I was only eating one spice in my diet and that was garlic.  I believe I did have a sinus problem then when only garlic was being used to spice of the meat I cooked.  Don't recall for certain though.  

Anyway, feel decent this morning.  More information will be discovered in the future.


----------



## Beach

I might have a second item to monitor.  Today marks 2 weeks of avoiding spices.  During this time my sinus issue has largely gone away.  For the 2 weeks I've also lost some weight.  I'm not trying to loose weight though.  I'm eating the same amount and not exercising more.  I've lost around 4 to 5 lbs.  

This after I'm weighing 179lbs at the moment.  I'm not planning on eating anymore today.  Most of the time I pass on dinner.  As a result I'll likely be at 176lbs in the morning.  That is my guess at least.  

I've had periods where I go through surprise weight loss or weight gain.  For what ever reason it appears avoiding spices has me loosing weight.  The weight lost I'm guessing is water weight.


----------



## Beach

I'm at 175lbs this morning.  I suspect the weight loss will level off here for awhile.  That is what I seem to recall happened over the fall when I was avoiding garlic/spices.  I have mixed feeling about loosing weight.  For many of the early years with my condiiton I greatly struggled to keep weight on.  I was to sick to be able to gain weight.  Now I'm slightly over weight and wouldn't mind dropping to 165lbs or about there.  In my mind though that still causes some concern.


----------



## Beach

I'm 176lbs this morning.  Doing fairly well overall.  Energy levels decent.  Stomach decent.  Thinking about it, over autumn I avoided spices for a little over a month.  It wasn't that long of a period yet during this time I saw weight loss and good energy.  I'm hoping for the same this go around and imagine wit the way things are going I will.

No hair loss seen in the shower sink.


----------



## Beach

I didn't sleep well last night at all!  I'm pretty sure I know what went wrong.  I ate dinner last night and sometimes when I eat dinner it keeps me up later into the night.  That is what happened.  I ate dinner due to all the exercising done for the day.  In the morning I lifted weights.  THen for the day I counted how many steps I took.  For Christmas I received an Apple watch.  I've been using the exercise feature quite a bit the last 2 days.  I'm not exercising all that much more than typical since using the new watch but might push it a bit at times when I'm close to a reported exercise goal.  Think I'll take an easy today and pay less attention to how many steps are taken.  My legs are sore.  They should heal.  

Weight is around 175lbs this morning.  I forgot to weight myself before breakfast but subtracting how much I typically weight after a meal I should be at 175lbs.


----------



## Beach

I've noticed it for awhile now, but appears I'm experiencing a slight personality change.  With more energy I'm more upbeat.  The two naturally go well together.


----------



## Beach

Since receiving the Christmas Apple watch, which has a heart monitor, I've noticed my resting heart rate remains low.  It's in the 50 to 60 beats per minute.  This is much higher than in the past though, when I was at my very worst with an upset stomach.  Back when I was always running to the bathroom, lost 50lbs or about, my resting heart rate was in the 30s and 40s on average.  Imagine a more normal resting heart rate is an improvement.  hard to say, and don't know, it's just something I've noticed of late.  

Feel sore this morning.  That's from the weight lifting a couple days ago.  Energy levels are good.


----------



## Beach

The news paper is reporting that a Red Tide bloom is bad off the coast of where I live.  I've guessed in the past that a red tide could be the cause behind a sinus problem.  Right now though I have no sinus issues that have been noticed.  It is appearing more and more likely that eating garlic/ spices is the cause of my sinus problem.

I was quite tired and run down today.  The caused felt to be from lifting weights hard the other day.  For what ever reason the 2nd day after lifting can make me feel the worst.


----------



## Beach

With the 2017 coming to an end, in summary I'd say this has been an awful year.  The stomach problem remains.  Poor energy levels remain with me.  

2017 is ending on a high note though.  I've very encouraged by the lack of sinus issues after avoiding garlic/ spices.  I'm also curious about the sudden weight loss that has happened after avoiding spices.  The weight loss is not big but noticeable and has me thinking that it is water loss due to swelling doing down.  Just a guess.    

Overall I have a good feeling for 2018.  Maybe if I'm lucky by the end of January the stomach will be acting decently and my energy levels in a more normal range.


----------



## Beach

It's been a good day.  Did a lot of chores around town.  Was afraid for awhile that I might become sick but was good.  I've been eating slightly more fiber than typical and appear to be handling it alright.  

In a couple days cold weather moves into the area.  I'm likely to be chilled and with that have some stomach problems.  Nothing serious but that is commonly how it works, the first cold upsets the stomach.


----------



## Beach

Starting the morning out poorly, but hopefully the day will improve as it goes along.  Cold spell coming to the area tomorrow along with rain.  I'm not looking forward to that.


----------



## Beach

I've had a little bit of a sinus issue today.  It's nothing compared to what I can experience.  The effects are slight, but it's something I should monitor.  I slept very poorly last night.  That very well could have played a roll in the sinus issue noticed today, I'll guess.


----------



## Beach

I was 177lbs this morning.  A body fat scale would come in handy, possibly they are not very accurate, in telling what is going on.  I'm weight lifting heavier than in the past.  While potentially loosing weight on the newer diet I might be gaining muscle.  Hard to say.  

One of my New Years resolution is to write less about the stomach condition.  Bit on the downer side writing about this, even if good to keep notes on my health.  So long as the current diet continues to work writing less, keeping the resolution should be doable.


----------



## Beach

This is encouraging.  For the past couple of days I've been eating lots and lots of nuts.  Typically, and recently, nuts could cause stomach pains along with an upset stomach.  If I eat nuts I want to limit the amount eaten.  For the last few days I've eating nuts when ever I felt and so far have not experienced any pain or upset stomach.  I'm probably not out of the woods with this.  I could become sick from the nuts eaten later.  Up to this point though very encouraging.  I'm guessing this means the stomach is healing and better able to handle foods more difficult to digest.  

The weather has turned cold.  Typically I do not handle cold weather well.  For the last few days the chilly air has not bothered me.  If anything the cold feel nice.  Hope that remain so as much colder weather is predicted.


----------



## ronroush7

It is frigid here but praying that changes.


----------



## Beach

Stay warm and safe Ron!  I can't believe how cold it is up north!  The town I recently moved from in Illinois has had negative temperatures for about a week up to this point.  It gets cold there but typically not that cold for that long.  

For me cold has been a real problem in the past, to the point that I would become so chilled I could find it difficult to do tasks.  I've linked the cold feeling to my stomach condition.  This morning i walked in 50F misty, breezy conditions.  It didn't feel bad to me at all.  I'd go as far to say it felt nice and warm overall.


----------



## Beach

I'm still amazed that I have not exploded from all the nuts eaten.  Today was a decent day.  I'm not well to the stomach but I'm not in agonizing pain as I would expect happen after eating these nuts.  Very good sign with the way my avoiding garlic and onion/spices diet is going.  I suspect the gut is healing.


----------



## Beach

I was planning on writing less with this year.  I better make note of the changes now though.  So far I've continued to eat high fiber nuts without repercussions.  My energy levels have been good enough.  I've noticed that at times talking well can be difficult, something high fiber can cause, but it hasn't been a big problem.  Hope this continues.


----------



## Beach

Burrr....it's cold this morning.  The cold hasn't been effecting me as typically it does.  I suspect the cold feeling this morning has to do with not weight lifting the last couple of days.  Weight lifting also helps to keep me warm, for a couple days afterward.

I survived all the nuts eaten!  Last night I finally began to experience cramping from the high fiber nuts.  It wasn't torture but it was uncomfortable.  I'll stop eating nuts for a day or two then add them back to the diet.  

My weight is about the same, unchanged.  I appear to have lost some body fat.  

I've been walking a great amount of late.  Yesterday I walked close to 13 miles.  It's amazing that I have this amount of energy to handle that much movement.  I'm tired this morning but imagine I'll become more energized as the day progresses.  Hoping I have good energy for this morning weight lifting using th eleg muscles.


----------



## Beach

I suspect that my hair has grown in some in the front since being on this diet of avoiding spices and dairy products.  At least appearance wise I suspect that has happened.  

Overall doing well.  The cold weather is now chilling me a little bit.  I'm handling it well enough.  Part of the chill I feel is likely due to the high fiber nuts eaten.  Along with a potential upset stomach fiber can also cause me to feel chilled.


----------



## Beach

It appears more and more likely I have found an answer with avoiding spices.  I've been well to the stomach frequently.  Being well to the stomach has been somewhat common over the last 5 years or so though.  The big problem has been a lack of energy and additionally while well, not always being comfortable.  I now suspect that dairy products have been problematic with bringing about poor energy levels and being ruff on the stomach.  

The next couple of weeks should be telling.  

I guess going forward I still need to test out chicken.  I'm sure that melons such as pumpkin, watermelon, etc are a problem.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to mention and wanted to make note of, the bloated belly look has largely gone away.  The stomach isn't completely flat yet, but it appears to be heading in that direction.


----------



## Beach

Weight is 175 to 174lbs this morning.  I still have more body fat than desired, so hopefully more weight loss will be coming eventually.  

Energy levels have been good, in consideration of the fiber rich nuts eaten.  Typically the fiber would tire me out, to the point where I would need to rest for a few hours in the afternoon, but with avoiding the cheese that hasn't been the case.  

Stomach is doing well.  It gives me greater confidence to do things when the stomach is well.  Less planning needed on know where the bathrooms are located.


----------



## cmack

I know what you mean about the confidence. I hope this year is your best one in a long time and that things keep improving for you. Cheers Beach!


----------



## Beach

Thanks Chris!  Hoping for a successful 2018 and imagine it will be.  

I saw too in another thread that you appear to be very close to the Canadian government recognizing and placing you on disability, finally.  Congrats on that!  Hope your financial situation improves.  Glad to see also that your parents are being more supportive.  

With confidnece there is another area that needs improvement.  That's the ability to communicate better.  I'm blessed or cursed, how ever it is looked at, in that I've had periods of being well and experienced how much better I am at communicating with others.  For 2018 I'm hoping to gain further ability in effectively talking.  Happily it appears that I'm on the ups swing with that.  It is good as many guests will be visiting me in 2 months for spring break.  It's to embarrassing to be around others when I'm not well t the stomach, and not communicating well.  

Health wise the tongue is looking fantastic.  No sores at all noticed.  

The eyes can have a blue hue to them at times.  The machinery is not up and running turning on yet but expect that to change in the near future.


----------



## Beach

I'm 177lbs this morning.  I've noticed the day after weight lifting I tend to weigh a pound of two more.  Don't know why that is asI don't appear to eat or drink more on weight lifting days.  i must be retaining fluids or foods.  Tomorrow I'll likely be back to 175lbs.  

It's been wonderful at how much more exercise I've been capable of performing.  I'm walking on average over 20,000 steps a day or around 10 miles.  I've also been weight lifting two a week.  I've always been able to push through the fatigue and pain experienced with the stomach and with exercise.  Now though exercise is coming easier due to having more energy.  I'm still in pain and experience fatigue but those areas are not as extreme and troublesome.  

Mentally, as written about yesterday with communication, remains a problem.  Having a quality conversation can be difficult due to the fatigue.  

There remains a knot feel in the stomach area.  It has been this way for around 30 years.  When the knot area hurts, talking can be a chore.  When the knot releases then talking can be easy.  As I've always thought, modern medicine likes to compartmentalize different areas of specialty.  For me I've noticed if the stomach is hurting everything else in the body suffers.      

I've found of late that I need less sleep.  This is likely a good positive sign.  It will take a bit to get used to, a change in routine, if this continues.


----------



## Beach

I've now been avoiding spices/garlic/ onions for a month.  I don't remember why I'm avoiding these items, why I came to this conclusion.  I could look at my notes and still wouldn't be entirely sure what lead me to believe.  This is typical though I've come to find.  Now I just need to keep track of how I'm feeling week by week and go from there.  For now the tongue appears great, the skin looks good, no rash, and overall energy levels are nice.  Energy levels could be better, and I hope they become better, but I'm not disappointed at there they are now.  The stomach is so so.  It's not well but not all that terribly sick most of the time.


----------



## Beach

I continue to appear to be loosing fat.  This is the type of fat found under the skin or I suppose what some call the healthy fat.  It is also reportedly the most difficult fat to loose.  I seem to recall similar fat loss happening in the past when I became well to the stomach and I was avoiding spices, along with other food items.  

Energy levels are not all that great this morning.  I've been pushing myself more than normal with exercise.  I will likely go at a slower pace this weekend.


----------



## Beach

The other day at the store I walked down the isle with prepared foods.  The store has two large isles for this.  Looking at the foods I saw very few items I would be able to eat right now, on this avoid spices/garlic, onions experiment.  Nearly every meal had tomato sauce mixed in with garlic.  

I have a new printing of the first recipe book printed in America.  The recipe books came out in the 1840s.  Looking at the old recipes in the past I remember being surprised at how similar Americans in the 1840s ate compared to Americans today.  I overlooked something.  Looking at the first recipe book yesterday I see that almost all recipes do not add garlic or onions to them.  Sometimes those spices are used but rarely.  Typically the older cooking used lots of butter, along with black pepper and sometimes parsley to flavor meats and food dishes.  

It had me thinking that if my ancestors had a problem with garlic/onions and passed that onto me, avoiding garlic and onions would not have been a problem for my ancestors.  It was just an infrequently used food item in past meals.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting, it was a good energetic day.  I lifted weights twice.  Well I lifted at one time but typically when weight lifting I do upper body one day and lower body another day.  Today I had the energy to do both upper and lower.  I'll be tired tomorrow for sure, but it felt good to have that energy levels.  It has me feeling upbeat.


----------



## Beach

180lbs this morning, give or take a pound.  I'm feeling alright despite the double workout yesterday.  Tomorrow thoughI'm more likely to be sore and fatigued due to the weight lifting and exercising.  I continue to walk 10 miles a day.  

I've been eating a great amount of fiber, with brown rice and with nuts.  It's been running in my mind that the worst at some point is likely to happen.  All the fiber will cause me a great deal of stomach pain in the future.  To this point I'm hanging in there, even thriving.  It's quite remarkable.  

Oh, the weight gain I've seen of late is likely in part due to the fiber eaten.  Consuming more fiber rich foods causes me to gain weight.  My guess is that has to do with fiber causing some water retention.  It can possibily explain also why fiber makes me feel cooler temperature wise.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling human this morning.  The stomach has been acting decently.  I'm only experiencing diarrhea 3 to 4 times a day.  My energy levels have been nice.  THey are not great, but I've seen a nice bump up in energy levels since avoiding spices along with dairy products.  

At this point in the avoidance naturally my mind races at times.  Possibly I made a mistake, it is something else being avoided that helps.  I have to tell myself to not change the diet.  Things have gotten better.  Best to wait and see how things progress.


----------



## Beach

Today was a lousy day.  I finally ate to much fiber.  After all the fiber eaten, my knees become weak, I had an upset stomach, temperature changes were hard to hangle, it was a bad day.  

So It's been nice being able to eats nuts for a change.  They have been a nice snack to have.  I'll be passing on the fiber rich nuts in the future though.  I imagine doing that will help overall with the stomachs healing.


----------



## Beach

At the moment I have a good feeling that I have my answer with avoiding spices.  Avoiding dairy is more about improving my energy levels than improving my stomach health.  All it should take is time, lots of time to heal.  

When feeling frustrated and looking for support I've often thought of a couple items that are easier to notice.  The first has to do with bleeding after eating garlic/onions.  If I eat a plain burger I'll not experience bleeding.  If I eat a hamburger where I spiced the meat up with garlic salt I'll bleed, every time.  

There are other foods that cause odd results, but garlic is an easy problem to notice.  Pork can cause strange results too as noted earlier but I've been well to the stomach in the past and had good energy after eating plain pork.  Something else is going on there I suspect.  

Something else noted after avoiding garlic/onions spices is that I have improved energy levels.  In the past this is most noticable.  Over the fall I avoided garlic for awhile.  It was dramatic at how well my tennis play improved immediately afterwards.  When eating garlic I was worn out before playing tennis.  Avoiding garlic, while still tired, I played much much better and stronger.  

In the future if I should decide to try another idea I'll likely add dairy, cheese in particular, back into the diet for medical help reasons.  Don't care for the taste of cheese but there is little doubt about its constipating abilities.  In the past I've noticed that cheese only works at helping me when the gut is decent already, as in the case today on the current diet.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a very good day.  I'm feeling upbeat, energetic and well overall.  More days like this please.


----------



## cmack

Right on!


----------



## Beach

Little bit cold here this morning.  Should be a cool day.  Will be intersting to see how I handle this.  Imagine I'll do well, but much colder temperatures, as will be experienced today, can be a problem.  When I lived in the north typically for a few days the cold temps would throw me for a loop for a week or so then I'd adjust.


----------



## Beach

178lbs this morning.  I've handled the cold weather well.  And overall I'm feeling pretty upbeat and good.  There is always a time or two a year that I feel half way human, and so it is nice to start out the year feeling well.  

I've gone ahead with the idea of eating cheese and taking a little extra Imodium.  I'm confident that I'll be well to the stomach quickly.  The one question I have is the brown rice I'm eating.  The brown rice, while not much, might be enough to keep me from being well.  So as a result if I'm not well within a week I'll stop eating the brown rice and see how I feel.  

I'm confident the brown rice gives me some extra energy.  As a result I'd liek to continue being able to eat it.  

Once well to the stomach I'll stop eating the cheese.


----------



## Beach

Wow, very good day.  I weight lifted and then walked for 13 miles.  To my surprise I have good energy this evening.  The stomach was OK today.  I'm not well but not all that sick either.  Fingers crossed the stomach improves in the days ahead.  If that does not happen I'll take out the brown rice from the diet and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

Success!  Success!  Eating lots of cheese, taking an extra tablespoon of Imodium did the trick.  The diarrhea stopped.  It was a good time in the bathroom.  :ytongue:

Now that I know this idea will work, Im going to stop eating cheese.  It's something I dislike.  I'll now stick to the same diet and give my stomach time to heal.  

From time to time I'm liable to eat cheese again, try the experiment to make myself well.  I think overall though I have found a key to what has made me so terribly sick over the years.  Fingers crossed the answer is spices.  

As a side note, eating cheese popped out my stomach area.  Imagine that will go away after a few days of avoiding cheese.


----------



## ronroush7

Beach said:


> Success!  Success!  Eating lots of cheese, taking an extra tablespoon of Imodium did the trick.  The diarrhea stopped.  It was a good time in the bathroom.  :ytongue:
> 
> Now that I know this idea will work, Im going to stop eating cheese.  It's something I dislike.  I'll now stick to the same diet and give my stomach time to heal.
> 
> From time to time I'm liable to eat cheese again, try the experiment to make myself well.  I think overall though I have found a key to what has made me so terribly sick over the years.  Fingers crossed the answer is spices.
> 
> As a side note, eating cheese popped out my stomach area.  Imagine that will go away after a few days of avoiding cheese.


Congratulations on your success


----------



## Beach

Thank you Ron!  It was a very good feeling to pass that test.  I'm on the right path.


----------



## Beach

Well this morning to the stomach.  I'm feeling a little bit weak though.  That is typically what happens when eating cheese.  I figure my gut remains tender and has a tough time handling fiber or bulking foods such as cheese.  Imagine I'll be feeling more energetic by tonight.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling quite upbeat and well this morning.  It was a good experiment that I did with eating lots of cheese to make myself well.  I know from past experience that it takes a combination of the right diet and eating cheese to make myself well.  If the diet isn't working no amount of cheese or Imodium well help.  

There are a few negatives with eating cheese.  The one I complain about the most is that cheese makes me tired.  Yesterday I was worn down and tired most of the day.  I blame the cheese that had been eaten the days before for that.  

Cheese also causes my joints to ache and be sore.  The soreness is not overwhelming but noticeable.  My knees will hurt, my knuckles will not bend as freely, etc.  Now that I've stopped eating cheese this morning everything feels much better, with my joints.  THey do not hurt.  

Well, this week I'm not planning on eating cheese.  As a result I should return to being mildly illl to the stomach.  My energy levels though should improve nicely, as I feel they have this morning.  I'm feeling upbeat and happy overall.


----------



## Beach

Rather tired this morning.  Yesterday I had a mild upset stomach and I'm sure that is the main reason why I'm feeling a little run down this morning.  overall though I expect it to be a good day.


----------



## Beach

I slept very poorly last night.  It happens from time to time when getting well I've noticed in the past.  When I was eating cheese it would be somewhat common for me to have a bad night.  The cheese while helping to make me well, would also irritate the intestine causing some discomfort and pain.  That is what happened last night, minus the cheese.  I should do well today though.  I'll be tired but I can push through that most likely.


----------



## Beach

Since this is a digestive forum I can mention, as I suspected would happen, I went to the bathroom and all the pain being experienced overnight went away.  My energy levels have rebounded nicely too.  It is strange how that happens but it is common during this period of healing from what I recall in the past.  

Thought to mention of late I'm seeing my eyes turn blue more and more frequently.  Hope that continues to where the eyes are blue in the morning also.  Right now the blue is seen in the evening when I have more energy typically.  It is as if the machinery is being turned on.  

I'm predicting in my mind that of the body fat I have, most will go away once I have more energy and further improved digestive system.  I believe that has happened in the past and predict it will happen again the future.  Exericise amount will remain the same.


----------



## Beach

As expected it was a tiring day.  On the positive I find myself communicating better, as overall I'm less fatigued.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK this morning.  The stomach decent.  Energy levels good enough.  The pain level tolerable most of the time. My weight is hanging around 180lbs.  I tend to not become hungry while on this diet.  I'm easily able to stop eating at noon and not eat again till breakfast.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling very good day, upbeat and good energy.  I noticed in the past that after eating tuna in olive oil I tended to feel better.  That's a hard item to test but it seemed to be my opinion that tuna was beneficial.  As a result I began taking some fish oil capsules.  I believe the fish oil is beneficial also.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to mention, I've been experiencing times where I feel much stronger.


----------



## Beach

177lbs this morning or even 176lbs possibly.  The needle is right between the two.  I don't know why the weight loss happened.  I'm not sick.  Most of the time I've been decently well to the stomach.  The only newish food added was fish oil capsules.  I have doubts that caused it.  My weight lifting is behind by a day.  Weight lifting tends to put water weight on me for a day or two.  Possibly that is the reason for the weight loss.  What ever it is glad to see it.  I'm doing well with the gut and energy in general is good.


----------



## Beach

Oh wow, I was well to the stomach.  I've been well to the stomach for a few days but the situation improves.  Maybe the fish oil and it's reported anti-inflammatory effects helped.  Fish oil's EPA/DHA is said to be essential nutrients.  Possibly I was short on that.  

Also I'm talking quite well.  Went purposely to the mall this morning and talked with sales reps.  No problems for me in doing this.  I have much for energy so not surprised.  

Hope all this goodness continues and it isn't a flash in the pan.


----------



## Dylrimm

I know this is more of a personal blog but I couldn't help read it as it appeared in new posts and was curious to find out how other people are getting on but I also find that fish oil tablets help me alot in settling my stomach and inflammation and sometimes and taking just one extra tablet a day isn't such a bad idea even though it puts my total at the moment to 19 tablets in day it stops me being as ill and fish seems to be my safe food as well which makes sense! Glad to read your having a a few better days recently


----------



## Beach

Dylrimm said:


> I know this is more of a personal blog but I couldn't help read it as it appeared in new posts and was curious to find out how other people are getting on but I also find that fish oil tablets help me alot in settling my stomach and inflammation and sometimes and taking just one extra tablet a day isn't such a bad idea even though it puts my total at the moment to 19 tablets in day it stops me being as ill and fish seems to be my safe food as well which makes sense! Glad to read your having a a few better days recently


Thank you for writing about your experience with taking fish oil.


----------



## Beach

177lbs this morning.  I weight lifted yesterday and thought I'd weigh more this morning.  That isn't the case.  Don't know what is causing the weight loss all of sudden, possibly the fish oil, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Beach

Ate a large amount of cheese with lunch today and as a result I'm exhausted this afternoon.  The cheese looked delicious for a change.  I'm not regretting that I ate it.  I should be more energetic by the morning.


----------



## Beach

Still a little fatigued this morning from the cheese eaten yesterday.  That is OK.  I should be feeling more energetic as the day moves along.  It is to be a rare rainy winter day here too.  Good day to do chores indoors.  The temptation to eat cheese came from the limited diet I'm on.  The diet is nutrient rich but does get a little boring at times.  Being at the store can bring out the desire to expend the diet.  I probably should add some more foods to the diet in the near future.  

Overall I feel I'm close to being on my feet, feeling decent and having good energy most of the time.  It's a good feeling to be close now.  

The fish oil still keeps doing me good.  Historically I've personally had mixed feeling on synthetic vitamins.  For me a multivitamin causes stomach and fatigue problems so for those I avoid them.  The natural vitamins though tend to not be a problem to even being helpful as with the fish oil.  Vitamin D is similar, though I'm not taking that now.  I've been sunbathing instead.  I might have to explore this area more in the future.  There are likely more nutrients that can be helpful for me.  

As a side note, a friend of my father's visited us last week.  He used to own a large vitamin/herb company best known for selling and promoting into central and south America.


----------



## Beach

Mild upset stomach this morning.  Nothing terrible though.  With January winding down I'm guessing February will be a good month.  If I'm luck February will even be a fun month.  With weight loss seen of late I've noticed that some loose skin has tightened up.  I remember in the past similar happening when the stomach began to improve.  The same should happen in February.


----------



## Beach

I was a little more tired today than expected.  Doing well overall though.  The stomach has been good, very good of late.  I expect that to continue.  

Going on a walk on the beach here in a few minutes.  For what ever reason barefoot beach walks help the stomach, some.  It's not a great help but for what ever reason i tend to be healthier to the stomach.  

Saw Fox News had an article on catching worms when walking on the beach.  It was more about Canada and their medical system not having a medication that can help with the condition and having to buy the drug here in the USA.  I'll take my chances, take my shoes and socks off, and hope the worms stay away.  No love for barefoot walking.


----------



## Beach

I have good energy this morning.  Nice to see that return.  Energy levels ended up being good yesterday though too.  A nap helped in that area also.  

We're only a few days away from the month of February.  I have high hopes that I'll be on sounder footing, being healthier, more reliable overall.  It's exciting for me to think, gain my freedom in February.  I can dream about all the choices and opportunities that will open up for me.


----------



## Beach

It was largely a good day.  The stomach was pretty much well.  I haven't been taking Imodium of late either.  This is a very good sign I believe, showing the digestive tract is healing.  At least I hope that is the case.


----------



## cmack

More power to you.


----------



## Beach

I have a mild upset stomach this morning.  It isn't entirely unexpected as I ate more fiber than typical yesterday.  It hurts a bit but nothing terrible and shouldn't last long.  I would guess here with the positive way things have been going in 2 weeks the extra fiber rich foods I ate would not be a problem for me to handle.


----------



## Beach

I've noticed this before in the past and thought to type down.  I've noticed that if I eat more rice cakes in the day I look better.  The down side is that more than 2 rice cakes in a day causes an upset stomach.  So for today I've been tired and the stomach upset but I appear healthier.  I suspect the healthier appearance is due to the nutrients in brown rice, or possibly the fiber in the rice.  With anyluck this eating to much fiber probably will be over soon.  

Tired today.  Needed to install a new printer and while a simple task it seemed to take for ever to do.  No fun being fatigued.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday I ended up sick quite a bit in the afternoon.  It wasn't terrible though.  Overall I had decent energy considering.  In the recent past, maybe 2 to 3 weeks ago, being stick like that I'd be down and out for the count.  Today though I feel fine.  My energy levels are decent.  There is some fatigue but nothing terrible.  Overall I consider this good.  Historically I've had periods where I could be sick to the stomach yet still had good energy overall.  I'm guessing I'm in another similar period.  

I'm also in the strange period were I become stick yet gain weight.  I'm up to 182lbs this morning.  I'm guessing if I was sick day after day as I was I'd begin to loose weight.  Now for some odd reason I gain weight.  Most likely the gained weight is water weight.  I make it a point to keep myself well hydrated.


----------



## Beach

I did good today.  I was wrangled into walking 3 times today.  It was much more than expected or wanted but I handled the exercise well.  The legs are tired and the rest of me is so too, but I'm still standing.  

Well, I'm pretty sure I have my stomach answer, with spices being the main culprit.  It's special to have energy after being pretty sick yesterday.  With that I'll likely be posting much less in the days ahead.  The stomach ups and down I expect will continue for a long time.  With a little bit of luck by the end of this month i'll be decent.  I'll undoubtable be a long long ways away from being recovered but I'll be on more solid standing.


----------



## Beach

The finger nail pitting is back.  It isn't bad but it is there.  Don't know what to make of this.  In the past I've assumed once the pitting was done the stomach would improve.  Now the opposite is happening.  The stomach continues to improve along with seeing improved energy.  Maybe the pitting will go away as I continue to see better health.  I hope so.  

Appearance is not so great.  Some of that has to do with the extra exercising being done.


----------



## Beach

I should make note of this.  I've noticed in this last week that writing, typing and spelling have all become easier.  When writing anymore, I'm far from perfect, but I'm able to more easily type down as I think.  All to often in the past this has been a problem.  Spelling is also becoming easier, but I'm far far far from perfect in this area.  I know from experience that when well and recovered to the stomach spelling is easy for me to do.


----------



## Beach

Ate a little bit to much fiber the last few days.  As a result I'm feeling weak and have some discomfort in my gut.  This is dangerous in that I know there is a decent chance I'll be sick over the next 48 hours.  I might not be sick, but will more likely be ill and as a result I'll need to be careful with what I do and where I go.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to try and little short experiment.  I'm going to avoid beef, gelatin and dairy products to see if the finger nail pitting goes away.  I'll continue to avoid spices as that has done me good.  

I've had trouble with eating pork as my primary meat source in the past.  The main problem being swollen gums.  I'll eat eggs with the pork.  I'll also often eat tuna in olive oil.  

Should be interesting, with the finger nail issue and also with weight.  Something causes my weight levels to fluctuate without known cause.  Maybe beef is causing it.  Will take notes and findout.


----------



## Beach

I'm kind of kicking myself for not doing both ideas, continue to avoid beef and and dairy products along with avoiding spices.  Well, I'll probably do both for awhile, at least for this test.  I've lost some weight already for today.  Will be interesting to see if the weight stays down for the rest of the week.  

In the past I've noticed that cheese will give me slight arthritis type pains.  Now I'm thinking possibly beef does simlar.  Hard to say though and something I'll be monitoring.  

This evening I'm at 181lbs.  Typically I'd weigh more at this time.  I would not be surprised if I weighted in the 178 to 179 range in the morning.  THat would be a drop in weight by a few pounds.


----------



## Beach

I did drop down to 179lbs overnight.  I'll keep close notes to see the downward weight loss continues since avoiding beef and dairy for the week.  Would be nice to loose the weight.  it appears to me to be water retention.  

Finger nail appears the same.  There is some pitting in one nail.  The more I think about it the more I realize that shouldn't be.  I don't recall ever being well overall as I hope and having nail pitting.  

The stomach is doing well.  I guess something I can monitor during this week trail of avoiding beef and dairy is cramping.  I've had more cramping than typical while eating beef.  Will see if that improves.  

Overall I'm doing well, and feel I've been doing well for awhile now.  If I do end up doing both ideas, avoiding spices and avoiding beef and dairy, that will be very restrictive.  I'll need to make it a point to figure out a good rich diet to follow for the long run. I'd probably be best served if I went for a year long diet trail, make it a non thinking event.  That's a negative with taking notes on how I feel and the diet I follow, it gets me thinking on how I'm doing.  IT's why I often feel I shoud stop taking notes.  It should be more clear cut with less thought, maybe as with sports play.  Most play poorly when thinking how to move and react when playing a sport.  It's best when the play is automatic response.         

Writing is still improved.  That might be due to the fasting I've been following.  Of late, for about a week, its been very easy to put on weight.  I could easily have been int he 190lb range I suspect if I hadn't begun to fast from noon till breakfast.  Will be interesting to see if the avoid beef short trail will change the weight gain.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting, I'm feeling quite upbeat and happy this morning.  I don't feel all that sore, and my energy levels are nice.  It's a good feeling.


----------



## ronroush7

Beach said:


> Worth noting, I'm feeling quite upbeat and happy this morning.  I don't feel all that sore, and my energy levels are nice.  It's a good feeling.


That is great.


----------



## Beach

No big weight loss today, at least so far.  I did weight lift today so that might be playing a part.  Then again something else might be going on.  Doing well today.  Ate a lot of nut fiber yet haven't felt ill.


----------



## Beach

Since avoiding beef and dairy products along with continueing to avoid spices, I ended up loosing another pound over night.  I'm at 178lbs this morning.  

I've mentioned before, but when avoiding beef and dairy products I need less sleep.  I also sleep poorer.  Last night I slept poorly but feel rested decently this morning.  .

I go from wanted 8 hours of sleep to wanting maybe 5 hours of sleep.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to mention i can still feel grooves in the finger nail with the pitting.  The nail looks better to me though. 

Soreness in joints such as the knees is largely gone.  I've noticed sore joints when eating cheese.  Possibly beef causes similar issues.  Will keep on top of.


----------



## Beach

I've had very good energy today.  That's the main goal to achieve, more energy.  if more energy is achieved when avoiding beef and dairy products there must be more to the story.  I'm also eating nuts, sometimes to many nuts.  Nuts are a good source of minerals and nutrients.  I've suspected nuts helped improve my energy levels but nuts only help sometimes.  Will have to monitor to see if avoiding beef and dairy along with eating nuts is the key to good energy all the time.  If that is true then I have my answer.  Having an upset stomach holds me back some, but a lack of energy and feeling fatigued limted me more.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday afternoon I was sick.  The good news is I still had good energy levels.  This morning I'm feeling energetic.  The sickness was most likely caused by eating to much nut fibers.  This will be an issue for awhile I imagine.  Nice though to have the energy.  

Naturally being sick has caused me to gain weight.  I'm 180lbs this morning.


----------



## ronroush7

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## cmack

I hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## Beach

Thanks guys.  I'm doing better today.  There was a delayed tiredness in the morning but I seem to be recovering from that this later afternoon.  

On the good news area, my joints really are doing better, being less sore, not really sore at all.  Avoiding dairy and beef would be worth it just for that.  

Been expanding my diet of late which is good.  More safe foods to add to the list the better.  I'm thinking I'll go with the joint avoidance of spices along with beef and dairy for the year.  Not that much fun but is doable.  It would clarify two major concern food sets in my mind.


----------



## Beach

181lbs this morning.  I ate dinner last night, a rarity so that likely explains the extra weight this morning.  

Something I've noticed since avoiding beef and continuing to avoid milk products is that my hair is growing much quicker.  ALso my finger nails look much nicer overall.  The one messed up finger nail appears nicer.  All the other nails look nicer too.  

The is something worth noting too, I've been pretty good about avoiding dairy products for awhile now.  When avoiding spices and writing that I'm feeling better, that could be from avoiding dairy products too.  Hard to say of course.  i'll continue to avoid both groups spices and cow items.


----------



## Beach

Today marked 3 months of avoiding spices, in particular avoiding garlic and onions.  I'm far from well, but have had some good days while avoiding this.  With a little bit of luck avoiding beef and dairy along with spices will turn out to be the answer.  It will be a long road, or maybe better put a long time on the diets to see results, is my guess.  

Did well today.  Energy was poor this morning but I lived up this afternoon and felt good.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing well this morning.  I expected to be more tired than I am since I lifted weights in the morning.  Doing well though.  Stomach is hanging in there also, at least for these morning hours.


----------



## Beach

Wanted to note that when exercising hard I can experience charlie horses or muscle strain.  Hopefully that will go away soon.  They can be painful.  Experienced a bad one today while washing the car.  

With diarrhea I've been doing well most days.  I would guess I average diarrhea 3 to 4 times a day.  It's manageable.  Somedays are worse but nothing terrible experienced, other than one day of late that was pretty horrible.


----------



## Beach

I've been quite amazed at how much exercise I've been able to do of late.  Most likely the extra energy has come from the nuts being eaten.  I've at least noticed that in the past.  

The stomach has behaved decently the last couple of days.  My weight appears to be up slightly.  I'll have to do something about taht with family reunion pictures coming up in a month.


----------



## Beach

181lbs this morning.  My knees are not sore this morning.  Typically, when eating cheese I would expect to have sore knees today.  Possibly I've found a dietary answer for what causes my knees to become sore.  Will see, as tomorrow should be telling.  

Typically what would help me overcome sore knees is to workout, doing leg exercises.  The lifting exercises help the knees for a few days, then they become sore once again.  This morning I would be looking to exercise but at least for now that does not appear necessary.  

I'll hold off on exercising for a day or two and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

My knees feel great today.  I made it a point to run up and down stairs today.  That is something I wouldn't want to do with tender knees.  No problems noticed.  The knees feel strong.  Something appears to have made my knees stronger since avoiding beef and dairy products.


----------



## Beach

My knees remain feeling good and strong this morning.  My left leg in particular is the one that becomes sore easiest.  No issues with it is seems.  I can push off on my left leg with full weight and not feel pain.  I'll have to remember this, make a mental note that avoiding beef and dairy products helps the joints for what ever reason.  

Overall a bit sore this morning.  I've begun swimming which stresses new muscles.  I'll be sore for a few days I imagine.


----------



## Beach

It was almost fun, I ended up doing a bunch of leg extension lifting this morning.  The exercise typically makes my knees ache for a day or two.  As a result I typically pass on doing this exercise.  This morning after the exercise my knees feel great.  No pain felt.


----------



## Beach

I'm considerably sore and fatigued this morning.  This is due to swimming, which is stressing new muscles that haven't been used in awhile.  Will be nice once I get used to swimming!  

Knees remain feeling great though.  No soreness to report there.  The knees should be very sore after the exercises I did yesterday but that isn't the case.


----------



## Beach

It's a very tiring fatigued day!  Swimming for a couple days in a row seems to have really zapped my energy.  it's amazing how a new exercise can ware a person out.  Hopefully I'll be more energetic by tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing much better this morning.  THe muscles do not hurt.  I'm tickled pink that my knees feel this good.  

There is a new problem that has come up.  It is a problem expected though.  I began eating turkey the other day.  As a result I'm not experiencing more diarrhea.  Turkey and chicken for what ever reason seem to bring about this issue. I'm not sure what is going on.  In the past this problem went away if I ate cheese with turkey.  If I did that I could be well to the stomach.  I'm not eating cheese now.  I'll monitor and see if the problem becomes worse.  Hopefully not.  I can only think of one time were I was able to eat turkey without cheese and not be sick to the stomach.  So it is possible, it just might take a long time with lots of healing to happen.


----------



## Beach

Today was nice.  It was an upbeat good day.  Energy levels remain so so.  The pool swimming really wore me out.  Hopefully by tomorrow that will resolved for the better.


----------



## Beach

I feel as if I'm becoming more and more reliable while following this diet.  I can be ill still but even my low energy days are not as debilitating as I recall previously.  Hopefully this tend will continue to improve.  

Appearance wise look unhealthy and beat up.


----------



## Beach

My knees still feel great.  It's a good improvement to notice.  I have been eating to much fiber, nut fiber to be specific and that seems to slow down recovery time from exercises.  That is my guess at least.  The stomach is handling the fiber OK though.  It's an area that will improve so long as I'm on the right diet.


----------



## Beach

It is so interesting to me, when I watch an older movie, one that I watched in my youth, floods of memories come back, in particular about how healthy I was!  Nice memories.  Surprising that happens as it does, about memories of good health.  

Been feeling good and upbeat of late while on this diet.  I can hear the upbeat tone in my voice.  It's an energy issue.  I have more energy it appears.


----------



## Beach

A bit tired getting around this morning but it isn't unexpected.  Yesterday I was active and on my feet for the whole day.  That isn't something I can typically handle.  Should be another active day today.  I'll likely sleep well tonight.


----------



## Beach

Doing well with the stomach and health overall.  The finger nail with the pitting still has the pitting but overall I believe my finger nails look healthier.  Knees are doing well and not hurting.  I am a little sore this morning from swimming yesterday but not much to complain about with that.


----------



## Beach

Im overly sore and tired this afternoon.  It is from the swimming done yesterday.  It takes little to stress the muscles and tire me out.  Hopefully, if the diet is right, I'll heal quicker.  Imagine I'm lacking in nutrients after the couple decades of diarrhea.


----------



## Beach

Tried an experiment last night.  I grounded my bed.  In the past I would sleep on grounded bed sheets.  The last sheets I had though ripped 2 weeks ago and so I tossed them away.  I didn't believe the grounded bed sheets helped much so I didn't order new ones.  

For the last two weeks I've noticed that at times my legs can feel heavy.  It's easy to explain in that I've been walking 10 miles a day more or less.  I figued the legs were getting tired.  

This morning after sleeping on a grounded sheet that I had, the sheet didn't fit the bed but was comfortable to sleep on, this morning my legs feel better.  At least the legs don't feel heavy and worn down.  

it's just one day and not something to be all that happy about, but something to continue trying to see what happens.  

The rest of me feel tired this morning.  The swimming done recently wears me down.


----------



## Beach

Tiring day but a good day.  I worked on preparing some outdoor steps for painting.  TOmorrow I'll do the paint work.  I'm exhausted but it's goodthat I had the energy to do this work.  

Hopefully I'll gain further energy in a months time.  In a month family comes to visit for two weeks over spring break.  I'm looking forward to it and fingers crossed I'll be able to keep up with everyone.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Thank you for sharing your journey. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Beach

A newer problem has developed of late.  I go to bed early as I tire easy.  Now I find myself waking up much earlier in the morning.  I'll have to make it a point to go to bed later and see how I do.  Hopefully this is a good sign that I'm waking up earlier, needing less sleep.  

Should be a tiring day with painting.  

Of late I've noticed I have less desire for sweats.


----------



## Beach

Very tiring and exhausting work this morning painting the back porch stairs.  I got the work done though!  They look nice.  I'll have to spend the next few days resting.


----------



## Beach

I thought this might happen.  The painting work has given me an upset stomach.  I was bending over using my stomach muscles a considerable amount while painting.  Doing stomach crunches I know is a for sure upset stomach later on.  The paint work must have done the same.  It explains also why I'm as tired as I am.


----------



## Beach

This would be good.  I noticed yesterday that the swollen stomach was gone.  Will have to monitor to see if it remains gone.  This could be a positive sign I imagine, similar to the knees not hurting.  

On the negative, my back hurts and my stomach hurts also from the paint work done.  I'll likely be sick today.  Well, I'm sick every day but more sick than typical.


----------



## ronroush7

Hope you feel better soon,  Beach.


----------



## Beach

Today has been as expected, tiring, slight upset stomach.  Tomorrow should be a better more normal day I would guess.  I get to sit around for most of the day tomorrow so less stress on the stomach.


----------



## Beach

A little sore and tender this morning in the stomach area.  Imagine though today will be a good day as I'll relax more.  Stomach still remains flat, not bulged out as before.


----------



## Beach

It was a long morning, being tired and fatigued.  I'm doing much better this afternoon though.  The stomach area remains less bloated in appearance.  I'm quite pleased about that.  The knees are doing well too.  No pain in the knees being felt.  Finger nail still looks messed up with denting in it.  Hopefully that will do away soon enough.  I believe it will.  All and all it's a typical day I'd say.  Oh, hair is growing quicker than in the past, at least that is the impression I have.


----------



## Beach

A bit tired and fatigued this morning.  Most likely this is caused by the nuts I've been eating irritating my digestive system.  I'll stop eating nuts for a few days and see how I improve.  

The stomach area remains less bloated this morning.  Last night I dug up some older shirts that were to small to wear.  Now the shirts fit due to the stomach bulge being gone.  I never had a large bulge but big enough to have me not want to wear tighter shirts.


----------



## Beach

THis morning the finger nail remains looking problematic.  I don't know if it is getting better or worse.  The finger nail tips do look white and clear now though.  THe ends are often rounded too.  

For the past few days I've noticed a change in appearance along with the less swollen stomach.  My eyes have more color in them.  My hair looks somewhat healthier.  I still have a long ways to go in this area but a change can be seen by me.


----------



## Beach

Doing decently well this morning.  Might have figured out the cause of the running nose that happens from time to time.  The family cats are staying at my place and since having them I've begun to have a running nose!  I suspect the problem is more complicated than having the cats around for 24 hours though.  So far the runny nose has not been as bad as it had been in the past.  Possibly my health overall plays a roll too.  Time will tell.


----------



## Beach

This is a positive change, I can now read for long periods of time without nodding off to rest.  For the past couple of days I've found I can read books for long periods of time without to much difficulty.  TYpically this is not the case.  Typically I can read for around 20 minutes than will nod off.  Hope this positive change continues.


----------



## cmack

I like cats, but I'm allergic to them. I also have hay fever. One doctor I saw, who was a dermatologist, said allergic issues often happen with autoimmune disorders. The cat allergy is immediate, if I pet a cat and then touch my nose...runny nose and watering eyes...aaachooo! If I wash often and avoid the cat as much as possible, as well as places like pillows and blankets it may have been on, I can cope with it. I know this is a personal journey thread, but I thought you might be interested.


----------



## cmack

Beach said:


> This is a positive change, I can now read for long periods of time without nodding off to rest.  For the past couple of days I've found I can read books for long periods of time without to much difficulty.  TYpically this is not the case.  Typically I can read for around 20 minutes than will nod off.  Hope this positive change continues.



Good luck.


----------



## Beach

cmack said:


> I like cats, but I'm allergic to them. I also have hay fever. One doctor I saw, who was a dermatologist, said allergic issues often happen with autoimmune disorders. The cat allergy is immediate, if I pet a cat and then touch my nose...runny nose and watering eyes...aaachooo! If I wash often and avoid the cat as much as possible, as well as places like pillows and blankets it may have been on, I can cope with it. I know this is a personal journey thread, but I thought you might be interested.


I appreciate you sharing your experience with cats and allergies.  That makes sense.  

It was another good day for me with the cats.  The sneezing and running nose is there but very slight.  It still isn't a problem.


----------



## Beach

This is nice.  I woke up this morning not feeling fatigued.  Yesterday I had a chance to go swimming.  The previous times while on this diet, while I swam the next 2 days afterwards I felt overly tired and exhausted.  So far at least I'm feeling good after yesterdays swim.  I am a bit sore but don't feel run down basically.


----------



## Beach

I had a very good morning.  I had lots of energy and overall felt quite well.  After lunch I tired a bit and returned to more normal levels of late with doing OK.  It was a good feeling this morning and hopefully that will continue and continue to improve.  

On the negative part of my gums are sore.  Eating pork can do that.  Eating nuts also can cause this problem but to a less degree.  Fiber additionally can cause the gums to inflame a bit I've noted in the past.  The gums are not painful but it is noticeable and I'll work to lessen the inflammation with my diet.  I'll eat fewer nuts and imagine that will take care of the issue.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday I was thinking of a theory on why my gums can become inflamed, sore and bleed when eating pork.  The idea goes like this.  I can get my stomach entirely well when eating grass fed beef and eat lots of cheese.  The problem with eating beef and cheese is that I'll have low to no energy.  I've tried many ideas to solve this problem without resolution.  Something wrong is going on with a beef and cheese diet.    

Problems arise when I avoid beef and cheese.  One problem is that when eating pork often my gums swell up and bleed.  I've not known why that it.  I've asked dentists and doctors about this issue and they don't have answers either.  The swelling problem is a main reason why I loose faith in the avoid beef and cheese idea.  

An idea I thought about yesterday how to do with how chewy pork can be.  Possibly with pork being chewy, my teeth are being pushed around causing the gums to become sore, swell and bleed.  Overtime as I gain health my gums will become stronger.  

In all honesty I don't have much faith in this theory.  I can think of several reasons why it is wrong.  Then again it has some possibilities.  

Regardless I'll eat pork less frequently in the days ahead.  This in its self causes issues as I know chicken and turkey cause a particular type of diarrhea that is unpleasant to have.  Oddly thought I can eat turkey and chicken, be overly sick to the stomach, yet have good energy.  

Anyway, I need to try something at this point to keep the swelling down.


----------



## Beach

Had a mild upset stomach today but nothing terrible.  I had good energy for most of the day,which is a big plus.  Looking somewhat healthier I would say too.  Overall not a bad day but could have been better.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday I avoided pork.  As a result the itching largely went away.  The swollen gums experienced improved greatly.  I was also thinking about the finger nail that is appearing poorly.  That began once I added pork to the diet.  Overall it makes more sense that pork is an allergen. 

I'm going to make a dietary change.  I'll stop eating pork.  Instead I'll begin eating beef once again.  I'll not eat cheese though.  I'm guessing that it is cheese that is hurting my energy levels causing me to feel fatigued and worn down.  It wouldn't be an allergen with that, I'm guessing.  Possibly something else is going on.  

Anyway, will see if the dietary change leaves me with good energy.  I expect the stomach will be sour and upset with the new diet.  It will take a long time to heal what ever diet is fllowed that I don't react to.  

Hopefully this is it!  I'd like to once and for all move on, do more productive activities.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a very good start with avoiding pork and avoiding cheese.  I had great energy levels today.  This is after working out this morning harder than typical.  The stomach was so so.  It could be better but imagine if this is the answer, I'll have many days of being so so with the stomach.


----------



## Beach

So far so good this morning.  My energy levels are decent.  Yesterday I ended up having diarrhea 6 times, which is more than typical but nothing out of the normal.  I was afraid that I would be tired this morning as a result of the extra diarrhea but that doesn't appear to be the case.  I might wear down quicker as the day progressed though.


----------



## Beach

Oh forgot, my gums feel great this morning.  The inflammation is nearly gone.  

Also for the past few days my watch tells me when I sit and read a book my heart rate jumps to 120beats per minute.  Yesterday while sitting and reading no heat beat warning was given from my watch.  I've read in the past one way doctors used to test for food allergies was with increased heart rates.  Don't know if the test good or not but found that interesting yesterday.


----------



## Beach

Today was an alright day.  My energy levels were not as good as yesterday but they were good enough.  It wasn't surprising that I wasn't terribly energetic considering I lifted weights hard yesterday.  For the last month i've noticed when doing these weight liftings, I'll often be sore the next day.  For what ever reason I'm not sore today.  

It has me thinking tomorrow and going forward I'll swim frequently, if not daily weather permitting.  THe last few times I swim often I became overly tired the following.  

I'm also going to be keeping a close eye on the finger nail that is looking poorly.  If it heals up in the next week or two I'll know for certain that pork is a problem food, one to be permanently avoided.


----------



## cmack

I also cannot tolerate pork. I strongly suspect it's what they feed the pigs that's causing my issue with it. Either pesticides, antibiotics, or both are my suspicion.


----------



## Beach

Pork is an older idea I've tried several times.  It's one that might even have a family connection with a slight allergy.  The main difference with this latest try when avoiding pork is to see if I have greater energy levels avoiding pork and avoiding cheese.  Stomach health is important too, but I don't believe I have the patience to wait months to years to heal the stomach system, if pork is the answer.  

So far so good this morning.  I'm feeling I have decent energy.


----------



## ronroush7

Hope your energy levels continue.


----------



## Beach

THanks, 

This morning and early afternoon has been good.  I have a decent amount of energy.  I find myself running around more than typical.


----------



## Beach

I have decent energy again this morning.  I was thinking too that the mineral rich nuts I've been eating lately is likely helping improve my energy levels.  

THis morning I noticed something odd, possibly.  It's a problem I've experienced for many many years but don't know why it happens.  This morning putting shorts on, my shorts were loose and didn't fit well.  My waist has shrunk some, it appears.  I tried several different pairs of shorts and had the same results.  Maybe this new diet of avoiding pork and cheese is playing a part in why my waist can become smaller.  

Don't feel sore this morning, despite lifting weights with my legs yesterday.  I plan to swim this afternoon and suspect I shouldn't become sore some the exercise.


----------



## Beach

I've had good energy for the day.  Went swimming this afternoon and don't feel sore.  TOmorrow though is when I'm most likely to feel any effect from swimming and sore muscles.  Overall I'd say things are looking good with the current diet of avoiding pork and cheese.  

My finger nail with the beat up appearance still appears beat up.  It's hard to say if improvements have occurred.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing well this mroning.  Yesterday I ate a great amount of nut fiber.  The stomach so far has not been a problem since doing that.  I expect the worst but seems I might get away with eating that many nuts.  There is a part of my gums that is now slightly inflamed.  It's mild but I know that fiber can cause this problem, sometimes.  Most likely that is what is going on.  It should be resolved by tomorrow as I'll be sure to no eat as many nuts today.


----------



## Beach

I am sore and tired this evening after a second day of swimming.  Will be interesting to see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing well this morning.  With the swimming done back to back I thought I might be more sore, more in pain.  That isn't what has happened though.  My energy levels are good and no pain to report.  

Weight is 180lbs this morning.


----------



## Beach

A little bit worn down and tired today.  The tiredness is not terrible though.  It isn't accompanied with muscle and bone pains.  It's just over exercise that has worn me down so overall good I believe.


----------



## Beach

I believe the one pitted finger nail is improving.  I noticed that last night and feel the same about it this morning.  The finger nail is not as bad looking.  

This will be important I feel, having a visual sign of improvement.  If avoiding pork results in the finger nail pitting going away then I have an answer, some kind of answer concerning a reaction.  Most likely the nail problem is connected to my stomach problem but that is only a guess.  

As written earlier pork will causes my gums to swell up and scalp to become try and itchy.  THe amount of pork quantity matters with that though, which causes some confusion.


----------



## cmack

I wonder if there is any real consistency regarding the way individual producers raise their animals. It would seem that many large companies could likely have multiple suppliers, thus the hit and miss effect. Some animals may be fed and raised far better than others. Some could be from a decent farm and others a huge smelly feedlot. JMO


----------



## Beach

That remains a possibility, about how animals are fed and raised.  I'm eating eggs often on this diet.  Chickens appear to be fed a similar diet often given to pork.  The eggs do not appear to be a problem.  So at least at the moment I'm leaning toward pork as being the cause of the gum swelling, dry itchy skin, and the finger nail problem.  Time will tell though.  I do notice a difference when I eat grass fed beef verses typical raised beef.  The grass fed goes down much better, being less of a problem for the stomach.  

Was overly tired yesterday evening.  All the exercising done caught up with me, as a fell sleep on the couch.  I'm not all that sore and tired though this morning.


----------



## Beach

It was another tiring day but not all that bad overall.  Hopefully I'll sleep well tonight and be more energetic tomorrow.  Stomach Ok, could be better, but nothing terrible.  The weather has turned cool yet I don't mind.  The cold hasn't been effecting me poorly.


----------



## Beach

i've woken up tired and fatigued once again.  I think this is the 3rd day of feeling like this.  Most likely it will be a lousy energy day.  It happens though.  I believe when the digestive tract is used and more healed I can become overly tired and fatigued.  Eventually this problem should go away but it will take months for that to happen.  Not all days will be poor, some will be good days.  This is of course if I have the right diet to heal.  It would be nice if my finger nail was healed up.  It would be a great reference to visually view.


----------



## Beach

Today was as I thought it would be, tiring.  I was slow overall with all things.  My right hip hurts slightly.  That is typical when I'm this way also.  I'm not all that worried but wish I was feeling more energetic and healthy.  

I still think the finger nail with pitting issues is improving.  The new growth looks healthy at least to me, even though that area remains small.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing better this morning.  Weight at 181lbs.  I noticed this morning that I seem to be smelling odors better.  Well, I've noticed this before in the past.  I never thought my smelling ability poor but there have been times were all of a sudden everything smells more intense.


----------



## Beach

It has been a good day so far.  My energy levels are back up, somewhat.  I haven't had any diarrhea today, which is a rare treat one that I hope remains with me for awhile.  Overall not a bad day to this point.


----------



## ronroush7

Beach said:


> It has been a good day so far.  My energy levels are back up, somewhat.  I haven't had any diarrhea today, which is a rare treat one that I hope remains with me for awhile.  Overall not a bad day to this point.


Hope it lasts for a while.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Ron,

Tiring morning so far, but that's far from unusual.  Stomach OK.  Taste and smell still are more intense.  I appear to have lost a pound or two.  That's probably good news, as I'm likely bloated some with water.  It's likely short lives also.


----------



## Beach

So far today has been a tiring day.  I'm exhausted.  Yesterday was energetic, and today is the opposite.  It isn't strange for that to happen.  

My hair is growing quicker than before.  There is alittle doubt about that to me. 

Wish I had more clarity with the finger nail.  Sitll am not entirely sure about it healing or not, though it does appear to be improving some I suspect.  It's only been 11 days since avoiding pork.  

I was hoping that avoiding dairy products along with pork would help me improve on the energy situation.  At least up to the point avoiding dairy does not appear to be helping me.  Going forward I'm liable to not be as strict with avoiding diary products.  I'll probably still avoid dairy though most of the time as I don't care for cheese or other dairy products all that much, other then cheese can help somewhat.


----------



## ronroush7

Beach said:


> So far today has been a tiring day.  I'm exhausted.  Yesterday was energetic, and today is the opposite.  It isn't strange for that to happen.
> 
> My hair is growing quicker than before.  There is alittle doubt about that to me.
> 
> Wish I had more clarity with the finger nail.  Sitll am not entirely sure about it healing or not, though it does appear to be improving some I suspect.  It's only been 11 days since avoiding pork.
> 
> I was hoping that avoiding dairy products along with pork would help me improve on the energy situation.  At least up to the point avoiding dairy does not appear to be helping me.  Going forward I'm liable to not be as strict with avoiding diary products.  I'll probably still avoid dairy though most of the time as I don't care for cheese or other dairy products all that much, other then cheese can help somewhat.


Have you had your blood checked?  It might tell something about why your energy level is low.


----------



## Beach

I have tested in the past but results came back unhelpful.  I suspect my energy can be low due to part of my colon being damaged/ not healed, and it being irritated by waste.  When rubbed up against, the inflamed section,  it slightly raises my heart rate it feels like and with that can cause me to become exhausted.  It explains why I can have periods of not being exhausted.  That section of the colon is not be rubbed up against.  That's my theory at least.  I can feel the area that is inflamed and when it is hurting.  When that happens I'm tired.


----------



## cmack

You have my support Beach, It's very hard dealing with poor energy levels.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Chris, 

For this week I believe the main attention for me will be on the finger nail.  There is a big patch on the nail that is dented in and pitted.  It's moved from the base of the nail upwards, close to moving into the middle of the finger nail.  Figure if that dented in area doesn't grow larger then I'll have a good idea that it is pork causing that issue.  That is all I've removed from my diet, pork and pork gelatin.  I've added new foods I should add such as spices that are added to a rice dish I've been eating regularly.    

Energy levels this morning are OK but not all that great.  The stomach doesn't hurt much which is always a positive.


----------



## Beach

It was another slow day today, poor energy overall.  I also feel weak.  THis evening though I'm feeling better.  I'm cutting back on the amount of nuts eaten.  I'm hoping that will help and imagine it will.


----------



## Beach

Good and bad to mention this morning.  Last night I was in pain, muscle pain.  I recognized what was going on, as it has happened in the past.  I've over eating on fiber.  To many nuts was causing me to ache considerably.  Rather odd when thinking about it, but an irritated digestive system will cause me aches and pains elsewhere in the body.  This morning that pains have subsided.  I'lll be passing on eating nuts for the next day or two.  SOme nuts are good for me I believe as they help improve my energy levels.  

The good news is that the weahter has turned cold this morning.  The cold though is not really effecting me all that poorly.  This isn't new, as the last cold weather spell was not an issue either.  Maybe pork and pork gelatin was playing a roll in why I was terrible at handling colder weather.  That would be nice to have that issue solved.


----------



## Beach

I did well today.  I avoided nuts and while I was not overly energetic I did well, at least I did better than yesterday.  It had me thinking also that with the finger nail problem not only did I eat pork during the time when the problem start I also began eating nuts.  I doubt nuts at the cause of the problem but it might due me good to avoid nuts for awhile and see how my energy levels are and how the finger nail appears in the weeks ahead.


----------



## Beach

Good and bad news this morning.  The good news is that my gums feel wonderful.  They are not sore or swollen.  There is no bleeding after flossing and brushing.  When I eat pork regularly swollen bleeding gums will become an issue.  The amount of swollen tissue depends up how much pork is eaten.  Now after avoiding pork for two weeks the swollen gums are entirely gone.  Also my skin is not dry.  

THe bad news, possibly, is that I've suddenly put on 5lbs.  I weight 185lbs this morning.  I don't know what is going on to cause that.  One possible answer is that I've increased the amount of sun exposure I've been getting.  I did this in hopes of growing my finger nails quicker and hopefully quicken my healing time.  I've noticed in the past that when sun bathing I will put on muscle weight quicker.  Matter of fact I'm not sure if I would be able to put on muscle weight without sun exposure.  So having been weight lifting frequently of late, and now frequently obtaining 10 minutes of sun ever other day, possibly I'm putting on muscle weight.  Hard to say.  Other possibilities are possible too.         

Stomach is a little tender and sore this morning.  I'm going to stop mixing air into the water drunk.  It doesn't appear to be helping me much, and can cause some slight stomach discomfort.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a mixed day.  The stomach is sore.  I have a mild upset stomach.  I'm unsure why this is, but that happens.  On the positive my energy levels are good and I'm feeling upbeat.  

I've noticed for the past few days that I'm looking healthier.  That's a positive sign, the visual appearance looking better.  I've only become well to the stomach and had high energy in the past when the healthy look happened.  My eyes are not blue in appearance but that will happen is the healthy appearance continues, eventually.


----------



## Beach

Outside of a stomach complaint, I appears I pulled or ripped a muscle in my right calf.  It's been awhile since I've done this.  Used to have this feeling often when I played tennis all the time.  It doesn't hurt that bad but I'll likely not be walking for a few days to let the calf muscle heal.  

Stomach is OK this morning.  Nothing great to write about with it.


----------



## ronroush7

I hope your leg heals quickly.


----------



## Beach

I've had better days but today was good.  I'm gaining more confidence that I'm on the right tract with this diet of avoiding pork and dairy products.  My energy levels are good most of the day in particular.  I've thought about eating lots and lots of cheese to see what that does to me.  I have good confidence that it would constipate me.  I don't believe I'll do that though as I know cheese tires me out.  At this point I believe I'd only eat lots of cheese if I were to be going on a long driving trip.  

Finger nail remains looking troubled but Isuspect it is improving.


----------



## cmack

Do you use bleach often in the sink? I used to have eroded looking nails from washing dishes, there were pits and they just weren't smooth, also quite thin. Just a thought.


----------



## Beach

cmack said:


> Do you use bleach often in the sink? I used to have eroded looking nails from washing dishes, there were pits and they just weren't smooth, also quite thin. Just a thought.


I don't use bleach.  I do my own dish washing though but have done this for years.  This is most likely not the cause of the pitting.  At least that is my guess but it shouldn't entirely be ruled out.  

My guess is that when i began eating jello, a new food for me at the time, which often comes from pork sources, is when my finger nail began to pit.  I was hoping this week I'd be able to tell for certain that my diet change was getting rid of this problem.  My nail is growing to slow though.  There is some good news with it.  There is a main area of where the pitting has occurred.  Visually it's hard to say completely all of it.  Feeling the area though I can tell the deep pitting has stopped.  The new part of the nail growing feels smooth.  The new area remains small though.  It would be nice to have a better visual with what is going on.


----------



## Beach

Not a whole lot of write about this morning.  I'm in a holding pattern I suppose, with largely the same health being experienced.  The stomach is tender but OK, and energy levels are in the middle area.  That's nice and a positive with energy.  I should be busy the next two weeks with many relatives coming to visit.  My energy levels will be tested.  My finger nail is growing and with a little bit of luck I'll have that cleared up.  If pork is not the answer for why the finger nail is pitted I'll have to try something else.  I'm fairly certain the problem is caused by diet.  That at least is the impression I had in the past, but without knowing what food item(s) caused the issue.


----------



## Beach

A little tried, a little out of it today.  The stomach was also on the sour side.  Once again nothing all that surprising that this happened as it occurs from time to time.  Don't know entirely what went wrong but have a few guesses.


----------



## Beach

I am 182, 183lbs this morning.  I'm uncertain why I'm gaining weight.  The diet change obviously could have played a roll and likely did.  The gain could be coming from the traditional way of eating more than I need to.  Then again I am doing what I did before to gain muscle weight, lift weights and sunbathe.  What ever it is, I'll have to keep an eye on as I'm not looking to gain weight, whether fat or muscle weight.  I wouldn't mind being in better shape though but making that change takes more energy than I currently have.


----------



## Beach

I was quite pleased this morning, I saw color in my eyes.  The eyes were blue.  Maybe the formula for the blue eyes is avoiding dairy and avoiding pork.  Will see, and hope the blue eyes keep making an appearance.  

I'm tired already today!  The guests while good to be around can be tiring.


----------



## Beach

I was thinking yesterday that I should permanently avoid pork and gelatin.  I've mentioned that in the past but it only makes sense that I do.  It isn't normal to have a food cause gums to swell, or checks to feel inflamed.  I feel there is a good chance also that pork is the cause of the finger nail pitting and muscle cramps but don't know that for sure.  Pork also causes my heart rate to jump up when sitting.  That "problem" went away after avoiding pork.  So avoiding pork and gelatin is easy enough.  I may question other foods and continue experimenting with how I do with and without them in the diet.  

I was thinking too that I suspect if I ate a large amount of cheese I'd be well to the gut.  I might do that once the guests take off.  Avoiding cheese has benefits also.


----------



## Beach

Bit on the tired side today, which is expected with guests here.  I'm doing more movement than I typically would.  Looking decently healthy, which is good as tomorrow is family picture day.  Want to look presentable then.


----------



## Beach

I'm exhausted this evening.  I'm comforted that there is only 12 more days of this, and 4 additional guests to join the crowd.:ytongue:  All is going well though.  I'm communicating great actually.  I'm pleased about that.  Stomach is hanging in there.  Haven't had to much trouble with it.


----------



## cmack

Good to hear you are hanging in there. I hope you enjoy the company, even if it can be tiring.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Chris!  

I guess the main item I'm thinking about this morning is that after brushing my teeth the gums bleed some.  THere is no obvious swelling.  THe gums feel good.  I'll mark this down as being stress related with all the guests being here and with me being on my feet doing activities.  The stomach is doing well.  I've been taking a spoon full of Imodium a day and while not a big help, it does help some.  The biggest problem is the constant feeling of being fatigued and tired.  I want to say I hope it goes away soon, but I know well enough that even if the gut becomes well the fatigue will remain.  THere will be some days of great energy levels though if that should happen, with the gut being well.


----------



## Beach

Last night didn't go well!  I was up most of the night wide awake.  My heart rate was up i could feel.  Part of my colon was being irritated.  Then I must have fallen asleep around 3:00 and when I woke up I'm tired as can be!  To top it off I had an upset stomach after breakfast.  Grrr.....  It happens though.  I'll be OK today just a bit on the tired side even more so than typical.


----------



## ronroush7

Hope you feel better soon, Beach.


----------



## Beach

I80lbs.  

I've made a few dietary changes.  A few days ago I stopped eating rice bread.  As a result I've quickly dropped a few pounds.  I drink a good amount of water when eating the bread so imagine that to be the cause for the quick weight loss.  I'll likely continue to eat the bread from time to time.  It doesn't taste all that great though.  

I once again began stirring my drinking water, adding air into it.  Doing that might be helping the digestive system after.  At least the last few days have been decent.  It could just be coincidence too.  

Yesterday was a mixed energy day.  The mornign started out slow.  By the evenign I was full of energy and feeling well.  I attended a neighborhood gathering and did well with conversation. I was far from being a big talker or interesting.  I was to tired for that but overall did well.  The fatigued didn't wipe me out basically.


----------



## Beach

this afternoon I'm a bit tired but the stomach is doing well.  

Looking at the finger nail with pitting, visually it does appear more and more likely that the pitting has stopped and the newly created part of the nail looks healthy and smooth.  Feeling my touch it feels that the new part of the created nail is smooth.  If that turns out to be the case then is bolsters the theory that pork and pork gelatin is the cause for the finger nail pitting.


----------



## Beach

Of late I've been having some memory problems.  It isn't anything serious and is common for me when the gut is under pressure as it has been of late.  Rather annoying to have though, forgetting people's names and overall being slow in remembering. 

That is problem that Ive had though through out life, remembering.  My biggest remembering problem has to do with spelling.  I'm a horrible speller.  It's a problem that I inherited from my father.  He has the same spelling problem and remembering issues at times also.  My sister says she has the same issues.  Overall in the family on my father's side, Alzheimers disease has been diagnosed a few family members.  No one else has had the stomach problems that I've had, even though dad has had stomach issues.  We all have had some what I would call wasting issues or low muscle tone as different times, something that shows up in Alzheimers.     

It has had me theorize that what causes my stomach condition is also responsible for the memory issues.  I say that as when the stomach is well, for a long period of time, my memory problems all go away.  It's a magical feeling when it happens, as it happens quickly I recall.  Spelling becomes quite easy and recalling memory is a cinch.  Not a very exciting topic, and one not much of interest to many, outside of gluten folks, but I theorize that little understood food allergizes or intolerances are responsible for some conditions that run in families over generations.  

From a personal perspective hopefully pork is the cause of my stomach problems, and with that I'll be able to help others in the family avoid developing various health issues, whether now or later on.  I'd hate my visiting nephews to experience anything that I've gone through, with poor health.


----------



## Beach

I'm tired and worn out this evening.  The usual suspects are the cause.  Doing OK though.  Tomorrow should be a good day I imagine.


----------



## Beach

For the last week I've been on my feet more than normal being with guests.  During this time I've been tired but I've not been painfully tired.  Typically doing these kinds of activities would have me worn out and exhausted with pain.  

THe first of the finger nail pitting is to the end of the finger nail to be trimmed.  The pitting here is small in quantity.  The main grouping of the pitting is in the middle of the nail and will be a month away or so from being trimmed.


----------



## Beach

This was a shocker.  This afternoon I weighed 10lbs more than I did 2 days ago!  The only dietary change I made was to eat more rice cakes.  Instead of eating 2 rice cakes a day I've begun to eat 4 rice cakes.  The weight gain is water retention I'd guess.  Might have to back off on the fattening rice cakes.  

Energy levels are decent.  I probably could be on my feet all day now.  It would hurt but would be possible I suspect.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling very well this evening.  The stomach is a problem but energy wise and mentally being with it, I'm doing very well.  I'd like to order more evenings like this please.


----------



## Beach

184lbs this morning.  Easy come easy go as they saying goes, having lost 6lbs in the evening and overnight.  The stomach was sour.  

I'm sore this morning from swimming in the afternoon.  If I'm on the right tract with my diet I shouldn't be sore and in pain for long.


----------



## Beach

A little tired and worn down today.  Still doing well overall.  Looking terrible.  I can imagine my digestion of nutrients remains poor.


----------



## Beach

Things really have been much easier for me to do of late.  I'm communicating well.  I tend to always have enough energy to do activities.  I'm not overly energized but I'm energized enough.  So in summary things are looking up, on the current diet being followed of avoiding pork.  Oh the only down side I can think is the stomach has been slightly more upset than normal.


----------



## Beach

I'm approaching upon the first month of avoiding pork.  I believe I'm heading in the right direction with the diet.  It's always hard to tell for certain.  Overall the positives are that I'm feeling more energetic and good overall.  That's a subjective area to evaluate but from the best that I can tell I'm doing better in these key areas.  

What is easy to tell is that the stomach has been slightly worse.  It's not horrible by any means though.  I attribute the worse stomach to avoiding cheese.  If I was eating cheese I'd likely be slightly constipated.  

This morning I'm feeling sore from swimming the ohter day.  The soreness is not all that bad though.  I will likely go swimming today.  I know from experience that at some point, when well to the gut, that I'll become less and less sore after swimming.


----------



## Beach

I looked healthy today.  That was good to see.  

A down side of not eating cheese is that diarrhea can come on quick.  Eating cheese tends to make me more reliable, or allows me to travel more without worry.  That's a big positive, this time of year in particular when the roads can be busy.  Now, it can be a little frightening to be stuck in traffic.  Now, one minute I can be well to the stomach and the next minute with little warning I'm needing a bathroom.  Hopefully this situation will improve in April.  If not I'm liable to begin eating lots of cheese.


----------



## Beach

I ended up being quite sick to the stomach yesterday.  I probably had diarrhea a dozen times.  I don't know why that happened.  There are the typical possible answers, and exercise seems to be the most likley cause.  It was after exercising that the stomach became sour.  Equally though it could have been bad food, to much fiber, etc.  

As a result of yesterdays lousy events, I'm eating cheese.  I've also cut out rice from the diet.  Rice I think helps me with energy but to much rice will upset the stomach.  I believe it is the fiber in rice that causes this.  

I imagine I'll be well to the stomach within a few days on the new diet.  

THere is a positive from yesterdays illness.  This morning I have good energy.  I'm not all that tired yet.  Maybe later today it will catch up with me, but for now I'm feeling good and that a very positive sign.  

In the past I've had times were I was this ill to the stomach and as a result felt absolutely horrible for days afterwards, with zero energy.  So it has me thinking avoiding pork has been a positive for me.


----------



## cmack

I hope today is better.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Chris!  

So far it has been a good day.  I've been relaxing, taking an easy.  My energy levels are decent though.  I'm not hurting.  The day overall has gone better than expected.  I've been eating cheese for most of the day.  I don't care for it, but it does help the digestive system.  Imagine if I'm well to the stomach in a few days I'll continue with the cheese for the next few months.  If lucky I'll be able to stop eating cheese and be able to eat some fiber without experiencing an upset stomach.  

I'm planning on eating some nuts in the morning.  I'm hoping the nuts will help with keeping energy levels up to a tolerable level.


----------



## Beach

182lbs this morning.  I've dropped a few pounds since avoiding rice.  That doesn't come as a surprise.  I believe rice irritates the digestive system, causing me to retain water.  I've been eating a lot of cheese of late.  I'm not thrilled by it but it should help some in the few days.


----------



## Beach

It appears my diarrhea has stopped, of maybe better said, going to the bathroom all day has stopped.  It's nice that has happened, obviously.  I'm be less frightened with being stuck in traffic.  It will be good though to have a couple good days in a row for confirmation.


----------



## Beach

The stomach was feeling a little tinder last night.  It's well but my heart rate was up causing difficulty in sleeping.  That happened when I eat cheese sometimes.  Weight is 182lbs this morning.


----------



## Beach

The addition of cheese to the diet seems to have had mixed results.  Overall it appears to be working, which is good.  Hope in the days ahead the diet continues to work.  My right leg hurts, which is likely due to the diet.  The pain I imagine will be gone tomorrow.  From experience I know a ruffed up digestive system can cause odd pains about the body, in the legs in particular.


----------



## Beach

It does appear more and more likely that the worst of the finger nail pitting is over.  IT will come as a big boost in confidence if the pitting goes away.  I'll feel more certain that I'm on the right diet of avoiding pork.  

Legs feel great this morning.  It's one of those things I've know for a long time, a troubled digestive system can result in pain elsewhere in the body.  Yesterday evening muscles i my right legs ached badly and both my knees hurt.  The stomach also mildly was hurting.  This morning everything is gone, no pains.


----------



## Beach

TO quickly note:

It appears the addition of cheese to the diet is helping to cause some constipation.  That's good that it is helping so quickly.  That's a psotive sign to me that I'm on a good diet.  I know from past experience that it takes a combination of the right diet and cheese to make it work.  If the diet is wrong, all the cheese eaten will not help.  

On the down side I feel terrible eating cheese.  It tired me out.  

Had some pictures taken over spring break.  I look aweful, as expected though.  I've put on to much weight and could afford to loose around 10 to 15lbs.  It takes energy though for me to loose weight, so hopefully if I continue to do well with this diet, gain health and energy, I'll be able to drop the pounds.  

I remember it was 7 years ago that I first discovered conclusively that my stomach condition will respond to diet.  I was able to get the stomach well and with that gained energy, and joined a gym for weight lifting.  I put on 40lbs, but now with poor energy the gain has turned partly into fat.  Would like to trim that away.  This past summer I was doing decent to the gut and found I easily dropped to 175lbs without really trying.


----------



## cmack

Your cortisol may be too high due to stress, that will make you gain around the middle. I lowered my stress level with medication and the stubborn fat melted off me. I felt more energetic as I went along too, and thus the cycle was reversed.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Chris.  I might give meditation a try.  It wouldn't hurt to do an experiment with it in the future.


----------



## Beach

Today was a pretty good day to the stomach.  Overall I feel poorly due to the cheese.  It just runs me down.  But it does give me confidence when I'm well to the stomach.  With time I should heal further and do better.  

I'm planning on continuing to eat cheese for the month of April and likely the month of May also.  

Something that confuses me or maybe better said has caused confusion is that I have records of eating pork and pork gelatin and being well to the stomach.  If pork turns out to be the problem food for me, then it will be good to know in the future that I can eat some pork without much issue.  I won't make it a habit of eating pork but sometimes when eating out, pork is cooked next to other foods and there will be contamination.


----------



## Beach

Bit tired this morning from yesterdays swim.  

I've noticed that my memory seems to be improving.  That's difficult to know for sure though,.  

Stomach doing OK.


----------



## Beach

I was tired this morning.  That is due to the swimming done.  

I swam again this afternoon and I can tell I'm going to be really tired this evening and tomorrow.  It's disappointing but not unexpected.  Over the summer I was well enough to the stomach and with that energetci to the point that I could swim laps without a break for an hour.  

The good news is the stomach continues to do well.  The cheese being eaten is helping.  

The finger nail appears to be improving.  I guess I should say the nail appears terrible now as the top of the nail now has the pitting that was previously seen in the middle of the nail.  The big blob of pitting is now in the middle of the nail.  The lower part of the nail is looking decent.  Fingers crossed that pork and pork gelatin is the cause of the pitting.  I guess I'll know for sure within a month.


----------



## Beach

As expected I'm a little worn down this morning from the swimming yesterday.  I'm not doing badly but can imagine as the day continues I'll be feeling sore and fatigued.  Hopefully it will not be to bad.


----------



## Beach

This is good.  I've now been able to swim 3 days in a row and no limbs have fallen off.  Back when I was eating pork I was only able to swim once or twice a week.  Anymore was difficult on the body.  It isn't conclusive proof I'm healthier on this diet, but I believe a positive sign.  

I should note, one pork food I'm avoiding now is gelatin.  Gelatin or jello also had artificial coloring added.  As a result I'm eating a candy that had many artificial colors to it.  I expect my finger nail to eventually look better after avoiding pork.  If it does not look better within a month, I'll avoid the candy with the artificial coloring.


----------



## Anastasia Hellas

Hi, i am Anastasia. Its been 10 years since i first starting to have diarrhea and still goes on. (fortunately only once or twice the day ). I want to thank you all for the information as very often i check the forum for foods to see how other people react. Every morning i drink either marjoram or mountain tea|(this is greek, my father gathered from the mountain) and i think it has helped me.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Anastasia,  thanks for sharing your story, hope everything is well in Greece and hope the mountain tea continues to help.  

This morning I'm a little punch drunk tired from the 3 days of swimming.  It's great exercise though.  I have the energy to swim and should be able to swim again today, despite being overly sore and fatigued.  

Stomach is doing well.


----------



## Beach

Tomorrow is likely to be a vacation day from swimming!  Swam today, and while swimming felt great.  Afterwards, not so great.  I'm sore and tired already.  Overall good though that I made it to day 4 with such exercising.  

It had me thinking too, I've noticed in the past that I can have wild weight swings.  There are many causes for this, for me and my stomach condition.  A likely cause with weight gain and loss has to do with how I feel.  If I'm more energetic I'm likely less hungry and exercising more.  With a little luck I'm on the upswing with this current diet and with that will likely see weight loss in the future.  I'm weighing myself more now than I have traditionally in the past.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Beach, today I have read the first 7 pages of your posts on this thread. Your stamina and positivity is an inspiration to me. Your determination is endless. Wishing you the best of health and happiness. Lynda.


----------



## Beach

That is very kind of you Lynda.  Thank you for the kind words of support.  For me it's been a struggle fighting for health figuring things out with all its twists and turns the journey has taken me.  It is wonderful to have this forum to write thoughts out in a place with people such as your self with an understanding of these IBD diseases.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling well this morning and energetic.  I probably could swim later as my exercise if I wished.  I'm probably going to go for a walk increase though.  I'll let the muscles have a rest day.  

Noticed more hair in the shower drain.  I noticed this problem in the past when I eat cheese.  Appears the same is happening with the current diet of avoiding pork and eating cheese.  

On the positive side the digestive tract is doing well.  Also it appears I'm down 1 pound in weight this morning at 180lbs.


----------



## Beach

it was a better morning than expected.  The morning started out slow, but I gained energy as the day progressed.  I ended up going swimming.  I'm sore, tired and cold now but doing well.  

Stomach continues to do well.  Fingers crossed that stays the same.  I bought this morning the same spicy beef I ate that I was later sick.  I very much doubt it was the beef that caused my stomach problems that day.  It was likely just a coincidence.  I'll try eating the same beef tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

Oh wanted to add, can see today that the lower part of the finger nail looks very good and healthy.  IT appears the current diet is helping in this area.  I'll keep avoiding pork.


----------



## cmack

Hang in there, it's a good chance you are onto something.


----------



## Beach

Stiff and sore this morning, as to be expected from the swimming done.  I'll likely swim today but tomorrow I for sure will not be doing so.  The pool will be going under maintenance.  

I was thinking about if this yesterday if pork is the answer.  I know for certain that pumpkin, watermelon, and other melons cause an allergic reaction.  The reaction happens quickly and violently after eating these foods.  Pork is different.  If pork is the answer for my IBD condition, then the reaction is slow and needs a combination of other factors to make me ill.  Pork appears, I'm more certain now, inflammation.  I see and feel the inflammation in my gums after eating pork regularly for a week or more.  The gums become inflamed, sore and bleed.  Dentist goes into panic mode and talks about radical surgery after I eat pork.  Pork also appears to be the cause for finger nail pitting.  Pork is also likely the cause for poor memory, with remembering how to spell words in particular.  Pork though does not cause my stomach illness directly.  Eating pork doesn't cause diarrhea.  In order for pork to cause diarrhea, I need to eat fiber rich foods, or exercise using stomach muscles, or do some event that stresses me such as a long car ride or drink lots of water placing pressure onto the digestive system.  It is the combination or pork and other factors that causes my IBD condition.


----------



## Beach

No swimming today.  I'm exhausted.  I'll try swimming again on Saturday.  

Ate the spicy beef that I was somewhat concerned about before.  I was slightly sick afterwards.  The illness was within normal range though so don't know what to make of it.  I was looking at the ingredients and saw the meat was more processed than expected.  It isn't like me to eat something like that.  So I'll stop with eating it and return to my more known to be helpful foods.  

I doubt spices are an issue for me.  I'm just coming off a 4 month avoidance without finding it helpful.  I'm having more luck now with improved health avoiding pork.


----------



## Beach

Running through my mind this morning, yesterday evening I was feeling much better and energetic.  It had me thinking the spicy beef eaten with breakfast might have played a roll in my feeling poorly for the day.  I have my doubts that spices are a problem since I've tested them long term.  There is the thought though that eating cheese and the constipating effect it can have is playing a roll in why I'm doing better now.  Well, I shouldn't put to much thought into it.  I'll continue on the current diet I'm on of avoiding pork and eating cheese.  It has me well most of the time.  Finger nail is looking better now too.  I'm not really eating spices either currently.  Probably what I'll do in the future is to begin adding spices individually to the diet.


----------



## Beach

At home I'm going to begin a log recording bathroom habits.  I'll record what I'm avoiding also.  I'll see if this information provides a trend.  For now I'll avoid pork and spices.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to add rice back into the diet.  I stopped rice out of concern it was to difficult on the stomach.  

I'll only eating rice without spices added.  Before I was eating a Chinese rice dish with lots of spices, along with plain rice bread and rice cakes.  I'll only eat the plane rice bread and rice cakes for awhile.  I'll be sure to not eat to much fiber.


----------



## Beach

I have my bathroom note book going.  What has the world coming to.  It is good though, and I'm well today despite eating lots of rice bread and rice cakes.  That's somewhat of a surprise.  

I bought some chicken this morning.  I've given up on chicken for awhile but it occurred to me that eating turkey will cause stomach issues, unless I eat it with cheese.  Plain Turkey and cheese is not a stomach problem while just turkey is a stomach problem.  I'm thinking chicken will see the same results, when eaten with cheese.  It might take awhile before I eat the chicken though.


----------



## Beach

It has been a good day.  Went to the bathroom 6 times, all good.  Little to complain about in that area.  Energy has been good.  I did experience some muscle strain.  Maybe it is the cheese that causes that.  Hard to say.  It is something I haven't solved the cause to.


----------



## Beach

Opps, hit enter to soon.  Overall, diet adjustment good, avoid pork and spices along with eating lots of cheese.


----------



## Beach

I was thinking, if the main answer for my stomach problems is spices, then it must take years to become well.  Maybe not that long but it would take a long long time.  So I'll stick with the diet avoid pork and avoid spices.  I'll continue to eat cheese to help the gut.  i'll exercise often, swimming in particular.  If I can swim each day so much the better.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to note, I'm going to avoid nuts for the next month or two.  It is another possible cause for the finger nail pitting.  I was eating nuts as I felt it could be helping improve my energy levels.  I've instead begun to eat brown rice once again as I feel it can improve energy levels.


----------



## ronroush7

I have heard brown rice is supposed to be better for people rather than white.  Not sure why.


----------



## Beach

I agree about the brown rice.  The only problem I have with brown rice is that it doesn't take much to upset my stomach.  2 rice cakes tends to be OK.  3 rice cakes is risky.  4 rice cakes and I'm going to be sick later in the day.


----------



## Beach

Had a nice swim today and was on my feet most of the day.  I'm tired now but doing well.  Stomach alright and not a problem.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  Thinking about it last night, the two weeks should be telling.  If I can exercise well such as with swimming, and keep the stomach in good shape then I should be feel I have an answer.  Recovery will take a long long time, possibly years.  

When I ate the spicy beef and felt terrible with muscle aches and being tired, it was a feeling I was familiar with and from what I remembered seemed to happen most when I spicy foods.  The probably always with health has been how long do I need to avoid to become well.  Also too, I've overlooked at how cheese can be benefical for me, with the digestive system, even though cheese tires me out.  Maybe in the long run cheese will not be as much of a problem with energy.  So I'll avoid spices and pork along with eating cheese.  Hopefully for the remainer of this month I'll continue to do well to the stomach and with exercise.


----------



## Beach

Had a good swim today.  I'm tired, and I'm sure I'll be tired tomorrow.  I'm not fatigued though.  Tomorrow after I suspect I'll be able to swim another 45 to 60 minutes.  

Stomach doing OK.  Seems I'm going to the bathroom around 6 times a day of late.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning with energy and with the digestive tract.  I should have a good swim this afternoon I suspect.  Energy wise it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Beach

I had a really good swim today.  The muscles feel great.  There is little soreness to report.  So much is going right today.  The diet, while an old idea tried, is newer in thought in that avoiding spices and pork has been tried many times before, but the addition of eating lots of cheese to basically constipate me and allow the gut to heal is newer.  Feeling good today has me upbeat and energetic.  I did eat coke today.  Opps, well maybe everything isn't improved, I ate chocolate today!  Spell is an area that can use improvement still.  It will come, in time, I hope.  So I'll do it again tomorrow, for 4 days in a row of swimming.  Last time I did 4 days I was down and out, but that was after eating spicy lunch meat.  Spicy meat is now banned.


----------



## Beach

This morning I'm sore and tired.  It seems I feel similar to how I felt yesterday morning.  Most likely I'll gain more energy as the morning progresses and will be able to swim later this afternoon.  I'm also to help move a number of items around.  That might take the place of swimming.  Yesterday too I weight lifted and that might account for some of the tiredness from this morning.  

Stomach doing well enough.  It could be better, but it isn't something that has been a big bother.


----------



## Beach

I have had a slight upset stomach this morning.  The most likely candidate for the cause is the blueberries eaten yesterday.  5 blueberries is to much for me to handle.  I'll put the blueberries in the freezer and try eating them another day.


----------



## Beach

Very tiring day.  I'm sure the upset stomach in the morning played a part, along with the swimming exercises and weight lifting.  I'm not doing badly though.  I'm tired but don't ache.


----------



## Beach

A little tired and beat up this morning but doing well.  Hoping the stomach does better than it did yesterday, even though yesterday the stomach wasn't that bad.  Finger nail looks poorly but feels smooth.  Hoping that avoiding nuts will help the finger nail to heal.


----------



## Beach

Had a good swim today.  I'm feeling quite tired now, but I'm not all that fatigued.  The muscles are not terribly sore and painful.  Tomorrow will be the last day to swim, with Friday being maintenance day or basically chemicals are added to the pool water.  It will be good to have a day off to recover.  

The stomach is good, but still a little tender.  Nothing out of the ordinary there.


----------



## Beach

Last night was miserable.  I couldn't have slept more than a few minutes.  My gut ached and was causing my heart rates upwards.  it felt as if I was walking all night long.  THis is one of the problems when eating lots of cheese.  Cheese can help me to be constipated but it also can irritate a part of the digestive system that is sensitive.  I doubt I'll be doing much today other than to rest and relax.


----------



## ronroush7

I hope you feel better soon, Beach.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Ron.  I'm an old pro with this situation, sadly.  I'll do fine, just need to be taking an easy today.


----------



## Beach

It was a tiring day but as the day went on I felt better.  

I was thinking about my diet.  I'm avoiding the two items that I know cause me to bleed.  Pork will cause my gums to become tender and bleed after two weeks of eating.  This only happens though when only pork is eaten as a meat source.  If other meats are eaten during that two weeks it appears I do not develop a gum issue.  

Garlic will cause the skin around my finger nails to pull back and bleed.  This happens with in a week or less of eating garlic.  Quantity counts.  I need to eat a good amount of garlic for this to happen.  A good amount being using garlic salt on a hamburger liberally.  

I've tried avoided both items for 4 months.  With the current trial I need to go longer than 4 months.  To simplify things I'll want to avoid garlic/spices and pork for the rest of the year.  Hopefully that will result in healthier skin, hair, and of course digestive tract.  Oh, eyes turning blue too will need to happen.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing well this morning.  I slept through the night, which helps in this case.  Most likely it will be a good day for me.  

Kind of daunting that I'll be going for 8 months this time on an avoidance diet.  It needs to be done if I hope to move forward and get back into society in a larger way.  It would be wonderful to work again and make some money.  I would enjoy that.


----------



## cmack

Beach said:


> I'm doing well this morning.  I slept through the night, which helps in this case.  Most likely it will be a good day for me.
> 
> Kind of daunting that I'll be going for 8 months this time on an avoidance diet.  It needs to be done if I hope to move forward and get back into society in a larger way.  It would be wonderful to work again and make some money.  I would enjoy that.


I know the feeling Beach, I hope you are able to do just that. Being unemployed, or even underemployed are both very difficult situations to be in. You have my support.


----------



## ronroush7

I know the feeling.  I retired seven years ago because commuting was becoming difficult after a resection.


----------



## Beach

Thanks guys.  Much appreciated and hope you do better in the future too.  Hopefully things will be looking up for us all in the future.  

It was a good day today.  I had lots of energy and had a nice swim.  The muscle are not all that worn out.  I can use more days such as this.


----------



## Beach

Stomach a little tender this morning, and body sore due to yesterdays swim.  Overall I'm doing well though.  The complaints are minor.  Trend wise the stomach has done better I'd say of late.


----------



## Beach

Had a good swim today.  My energy levels were good.  

Finger nail is looking healthier.  The lower half the nail is looking as it should.  What ever the answer is, the problem appears to have resolved.  I'm guessing it is a nut that I was eating that was causing the nail pitting.  I don't know that for sure but that is my main guess.  Early on when I first began eating nuts I ate from a mixed nuts carton.  Later I switched over to only eating macadamia nuts.  I'm guessing macadamia nuts do not cause the nail pitting issues.


----------



## Beach

Looking further into my records, I can't discount that pork might be the cause of the finger nail pitting.  It is a very good candidate too, for being the cause.


----------



## Beach

I have lots of energy tonight.  It's worth noting.  Yesterday evening I was feeling good too.


----------



## Beach

I have good energy this mornign so far.  Hope I can continue the good energy for 3 days in a row.  I might begin to feel half way human.


----------



## Beach

Well, it does appear the 3rd day is full of energy too.  I'm even talking well, or well enough.  Nothing great but better than when I'm overly tired.  Maybe I'll be lucky and next week will be energetic too.


----------



## ronroush7

Wishing you all good things.


----------



## cmack

Same here.


----------



## Beach

THe morning has begun well.  My energy levels are not as high as the 3 days before it feels like, but I'm doing OK.  The poorer energy might simply be because I ate a little bit more fiber than typical.  I suspect it will be a good day.


----------



## Beach

It has been another very good energy day.  This is great.  I've done this diet in the past with one exception in that now I'm eating brown rice.  It must be the rice that is helping my energy levels.  Well, hard to say what will happen in the future, but I'm guessing if the energy continues, and I remain with the same diet I should be feeling pretty darn good in 2 to 3 months.  Today I exercised for 90 minutes.  It was to cool to swim so instead I walked and rode a bike.


----------



## Beach

This morning I have good energy.  I was worried that wouldn't be the case as I didn't eat a snack last evening, and felt tired going to bed.  THe weather has turned cool also which tends to tire me out.  

The ultimate test of energy will be when I can weight lift and not feel overly tired afterwards.  I'll try lifting later this week.  Fingers crossed I have good energy afterwards.


----------



## Beach

I had a long swim in the big pool today.  I'm sore from the workout, but doing well.  My energy levels are decent.  Most likely I'll have a snack tonight in order to keep my energy levels up.  I'm not ready yet to go on a diet, with watching my food.  I haven't looked into meditation for weight loss yet but will be in the future.  I'm not only stressed but any less stress is good and worth trying.  Mmmmmm


----------



## Beach

The stomach a little sour this morning.  It has the feel of to much exercise using the stomach muscles.  Overall the stomach isn't bad.  My energy levels are decent too.


----------



## Beach

It was a good day.  Got some exercising in.  I have good energy which in part I believed was also helped by the warmer weather that returned this afternoon.  The stomach did well.  Overall, I'm doing well, or was well as one can be with this condition.  

Finger nail still has the pitting but it really does appear to be healing up.  The blob of pitting is moving toward the end of the nail.  It couldn't be more than a week or two will that will be cut away I imagine.  Most likely the cause of the pitting has been pork and pork gelatin.  Pork is pretty forever removed from the diet at this point.  At some distant time I'll try the other theories for causing the pitting, nuts and spices/garlic.


----------



## Beach

182/183lbs this morning.  I've been weighing consistently in this area of late.  It does appear that I've put on some weight, possibly some muscle and possibly some fat.  I'm not eating all that healthy currently with candy in the diet.  Eating health of course is relative.  What ever doesn't upset the stomach and gives me energy is healthy by my definition. 

I was thinking yesterday that I don't remember the last time I had a muscle strain or charley horse.  Maybe I could get a muscle strain if I tried.  I don't want to try though.  Possibly the diet of avoiding pork and spices has gotten rid of that problem.  I hope so.  If I plan to loose 5lbs or so in the future, exercising without muscles issues is a must.


----------



## Beach

I think I've gotten proof about a theory of mine.  The theory is that, something that can cause me to have an upset stomach can take a few days to materialize.  

On Monday I used my stomach muscles moving some items around the house.  Using the stomach muscles is a for sure trouble maker for me.  Monday i was predicting thtat I would be ill soon.  Well, I was not sick on Tuesday.  I noticed my shorts fit tighter than typical.  It felt as if my intestines were swollen.  Overall though I went to the bathroom little on Tuesday.  The same happened on Wednesday.  Today, was different.  This afternoon I was quite a bit sick to the stomach.  Now the shorts fit well once again.  

It's always hard to say with certainty what happened to cause an upset stomach.  I may be wrong about my theory.  Something that I ate might have been problematic.  I suspect though it was the exercise that caused me to use my stomach muscles on Monday that caused todays stomach issues.  I should be fine by tomorrow.  I'll probably be a pound lighter too if lucky.


----------



## Beach

A little tired and slow getting around this morning.  I'm doing alright though.  I weighed 182lbs this morning so I lost 1/2 a pound yesterday.  I would have weighed less this morning but I ended up eating dinner last night.  I should be back to swimming today.


----------



## Beach

It's been a good day today!  I'm feeling well and upbeat.  Had a nice swim at the big pool which means I'll be more sore.  Overall I'm pleased.


----------



## Beach

I was thinking historically about my condition.  I began to become ill around the age of 15.  Back then I was sick to the stomach 2 or 3 times a month.  It wasn't common but it was terrible when it happened.  THe illnesses often occurred over weekends I recall.  That wasn't always the case as I needed to leave school a few times due to an upset stomach, but weekends was the main time.  THinking about it, the weekends is when as a family we used to eat large breakfasts of pork sausages, bacon, and pancakes.  That rarely happened due the week due to rushing around getting ready for school or other tasks.  

When I was 18 or 19, around that age, I began to become sick everyday.  This was also a time where I moved out of the house, and was fixing my own meals, which with friends nearly was always fast food.  Pizza with its many pork toppings was a daily food eaten.  

With garlic I've only been able to see the bleeding finger nail after placing garlic salt onto hamburger.  That was done in the distant past, but was a consistent result.  Other times I've eaten garlic I have not seen the bleeding finger nails.  For awhile I was even taking a garlic supplement and while doing so did not see the bleeding problem.  

With pork, the problem of bleeding sore, swollen gums has been consistent.  There wasn't been a time where this problem didn't occur to some extent.  If I eat less pork the swollen problem is less noticed.  Quantity of pork eaten matters.  ALso I've tried eating pork where only pork lunch meat is eaten.  Lunch meat is easy to chew.  The same swollen painful condition happened with the pork lunch meat as with happens with pork chops.  

ANyway, proof will come when well in the end.  Hopefully the answer is pork.  That would be easier to avoid.  

Was largely well to the stomach the last 24 hours.


----------



## Beach

Added a couple new foods to the diet today, macadamia nuts and green tea with mint.  Both are going down well.  I'll watch the finger nail to make sure it doesn't become pitted with the addition of the nut.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting, I've noticed this week that at times I can look healthier.  It's hard to describe but I appear to be retaining less water.  This happens to me when the colon is healthier.  Fingers crossed this trend continues.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing well today.  Energy has been good as I've been active doing chores, cleaning the house.  Morning tends to be the part of the day where energy levels can suffer the most.  That didn't happen today.  

I've noticed of late that shirts are fitting tighter.  All the swimming I've been doing has been building up my chest muscles.  I'm not looking to build up my chest muscles, but I'll mark it down as a good sign that Im able to do these exercises.


----------



## Beach

Attended a dinner party yesterday.  I did alright for me.  My conversation ability remains poor.  I tire out far to easy and with that concentration can be lousy.  Overall though i survived and would offer conversation when called up to do so.  

Bit tired this morning.  Hopefully I'll gain energy as the day goes on.  Might have to exercise less this afternoon otherwise.


----------



## Beach

Good workout today.  Energy levels are hurting this later afternoon, but that is alright.  It's is due to all the exercise of late. 

Coming up on the month of May.  Hoping this will be the it month.  I'd like to see the stomach doing much better.  If I have the right diet the stomach should do better.  I've been hitting and missing with having an answer for awhile now, several years.  it's been frustrating but all I can do is show patiences.  

Finger nail still have the blog of pitting.  THe area below there is not perfect but it does appear healthier.  Hoping I have the answer with pork or spices to the cause of the pitting.


----------



## Beach

This is surprising.  This morning I weighed 188lbs or 4 pounds more than a few days ago!  I'm guessing the new weight has come from eating macadamia nuts.  It is the only new food added to the diet.  The nuts likely have me retaining water for some reason.  It seems when the stomach becomes irritated it retains water.  Everything still fits the same, with clothing.  

I'm tentatively going to swim for 90 minutes.  I'm not sure if I'll have the energy for that, but would like to add some extra time in for getting into better shape.    

Stomach doing well.


----------



## Beach

Think I'm going to stop weighing myself for the time being.  I'll deal with weight gain or loss at another time.  My weight is more likely to derail efforts to get well to the stomach and have energy.  

I've been reading more often of late.  That's a positive sign as it takes energy to read.  I can push though the pain of exercise easily.  I have good experience with pushing through.  I can't do that with reading.  Either I have the energy to read or I don't.  It's much more difficult to push through with reading.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  The stomach is good.  Instead of avoiding the weight scale I'm going to avoid candy.  I've been eating candy of late, which is rare for me overall.  i've been hoping it increases my energy levels which is might some, but it is likely the brown rice that has helped.  So I'll avoid candy for a few days and see how I do.  Weight was back to a normal range this morning, down to 184lbs.  Hard to say what caused the weight gain jump seen yesterday.


----------



## Beach

A little tired today.  Since not eating candy I am feeling it, with being worn down.  Essentially I'm not snacking.  I should do fine I imagine.  It will take a little bit to adjust to eating this way I'm guessing.


----------



## Beach

The stomach continues to ever improve it appears.  For a lack of better words, performance in the bathroom improves.  It's a very good sign that I'm continuing to heal and improve.  It shows I'm on a good diet.  Not entirely sure I'm on the right diet yet.  Fingers crossed that will be confirmed in a week or twos time.  

Energy levels did suffer yesterday since I avoided candy and snacks in general.  I imagine this will be an issue for awhile.  I'll play it by ear.  I don't have a big sweet tooth but naturally do what I can to boost energy levels.  

Weight was 183lbs this morning.


----------



## Beach

Doing well today.  I've exercised a good amount, with a walk and an hour swim.  Energy levels are hurting but nothing terrible.  

I'm well around 60% of the time now with to the stomach.  I'm thinking then if the theory is correct, it then took me 2 months to get to this level of stomach health after avoiding pork.  It took 1 month with avoiding spices/garlic.  There is always the possibility that something else is the answer too.


----------



## cmack

Even just a little extra stress can make me have overall worsening of any symptom(s) that are already going on in the background. Usually this is brain fog, back aches or fatigue. Random days are better for no good reason too. It mystifies me sometimes, well ok, lots of times. Go figure!  I hope you stay on the right track, Beach.


----------



## Beach

Thanks CMack,

I'd be more chatty in reply, but I'm a little slow getting around this morning.  Avoiding candy is stressful!  I say that jokingly but it does take an adjustment period to get used to without the snacks.  

I'm well to the stomach this morning.  No stomach grumbling, cramping, to complain about.  Weight was at 181lbs.


----------



## Beach

Did well today.  Not a whole lot more to add to that, other than I was more on the tired side.  The stomach was good for most of the day.


----------



## Beach

Doing well today.  My energy levels are up.  I'm guessing that is due to me not swimming yesterday more than everything else.  The stomach is doing well and continues to improve.


----------



## Beach

Chugging along today.  Had a good swim this afternoon for an hour.  I notice my finger nail with the pitting is looking much better.  It shouldn't be long till the main area of pitting will be at the end and can be cut off.  It appears after that the newer part of the finger nail is looking healthy.  It isn't perfect but appears much much better.  I seem to have the answer with either pork or spices.


----------



## Beach

180lbs this morning.  I was sick last night.  Being sick is normal I suppose, but the type of sickness somedays being experienced is a throw back to the bad old days.  I'm guessing this is due to my continued consuming of rice cakes and possibly nuts.  Both can irritate the digestive tract.  With being ill I'm doing quite well this morning.  I feel well and energetic.  I plan to continue eating my two allowed rice cakes as I believe they help improve my energy levels.  Too, I can be well to the stomach also while eating eating the brown rice.


----------



## Beach

Over did it with exercise today, but I'm doing well this evening.  I'll be sore tomorrow.  Stomach is doing well today.  Energy levels are average.


----------



## Beach

182lbs this morning.  

The stomach feels a little tender this morning but nothing terrible.  I should do well today I suspect.  Energy levels so far are better than I expected after all the exercising done yesterday.


----------



## Beach

Feeling good today.  Energy is up and I'm feeling upbeat.  It's always good to have decent energy.  I'm at the one month mark with avoiding spices and two month mark with avoiding pork.  i've made decent progress with the stomach.  I'm not entirely sure if the diet is working, as healing is slow, but it does appear I'm doing better to the stomach.  At least the cheese is working well enough though I'd like to do better in the near future.


----------



## Beach

180lbs this morning.  Thinking on it, It still remains that I have not experienced a muscle strain while on this diet of avoiding pork and spices.  Typically while swimming I'll feel a muscle tighten up and ache.  That hasn't been the case for the last couple of months.  It's another positive I've noticed while on this diet.


----------



## Beach

I'm quite tired and worn down today.  With that said I pushed through on exercises.  I suspect the tiredness comes from not eating snacks.  I'll see how this goes in the future.  Imagine tomorrow will be a better day simply.  

IN around 2 weeks I'll probably stop eating rice and nuts.  Both are stomach irritants.  The two give me energy though and as I'll miss them most likely.  In around 6 weeks I have a 2 day drive I'll most likely be making.  Being sick on the road isn't an option.  I need to be as healthy as I can be at that time with the stomach.


----------



## Beach

181lbs this morning.  

I was thinking about how with warmer weather of late I've been sweating quite a bit.  In the past at times I'd sometimes smell after sweating.  Sometimes though I would not smell.  On this diet I'm not smelling, at least I don't smell anything.  No one else have commented.    

In the past I've thought it was eating pork that caused me to have an odor.  Possibly I've confirmed this with the latest diet.


----------



## Beach

Sore and tired today.  I over did it was an hour walk this morning, but enjoyed the timeout side.  Stomach has been doing a little worse of late, but that is easy to understand with the nuts I'm eating which are ruff on the gut.  It's something that is live able with for the time being.


----------



## Beach

180lbs this morning.  I think I'm a week into avoiding candy and overall not snacking.  WIth that was hope I'd drop a few pounds but not surprisingly to me that hasn't happened.  Maybe in time it will, but overall I suspect my path to dropping in weight has to do with getting well.  I didn't pay much attention to it in the past when I became well to the gut.  I do recall though loosing weight when that happened.  It's likely I have a good amount of extra water retention.  Just a guess with that.  

While I have not lost weight, clothing fits better.  Some shorts that we tight to ware now fit well.  A body fat scale in theory would be nice, but of the body fat scales I've used, they all give off odd numbers, making me feel they are unreliable.  One scale can say 10% body fat and other 17%.


----------



## Beach

Had a mild upset stomach again.  It's the macadamia nuts causing it.  I notice this evening too that i have some tongue markings.  Those happen when the stomach is acting up.  I'm going to stop eating the nuts for awhile and hope my energy levels do well.  Imagine the gut will do better within a few days.


----------



## Beach

181lbs this morning.  

I'm eating some candy due to the upset stomach.  I'll get back to avoiding that in a day or two, once the stomach calms down.  

Avoiding nuts, imagine I'll be back in good shape with the stomach in 3 to 4 days.  It wouldn't surprise me if I lost some weight after avoiding nuts, since nuts irritate my digestive tract some.


----------



## Beach

For got to note, I'm going to take pregnenolone.  I remember taking it in the past and doing well with it.  

Did well today.  Energy was good and so was the stomach.


----------



## Beach

181lbs this morning.  

I was exhausted last night.  Ended up going to bed early.  I'm still tired this morning but expect I'll wake up eventually.  

Finger nail with the pitting looks better and better.  The current diet of avoiding pork and spices does appear to be the answer.  Possibly nuts could have been the cause of hte pitting too, but feel the chances of that are low.  The answer is most likely pork.


----------



## Beach

Still pretty tired and worn out this afternoon.  The stomach is doing well though.  As a result imagine I'll be back at it in a day or two with more energy.


----------



## Beach

Bit tired this mornign but not as tired as I was yesterday.  Forgot to note, tongue sores or marks went away quickly.  Was pleased to see that.  Stomach was good and seemed to quickly do better which was unexpected after avoiding macadamia nuts.


----------



## Beach

Bad news, i'm eating lots of food today.  Candy in particular has been eaten in larger amounts than I should.  Energy levels though have improved since pigging out today.  Hopefully by tomorrow I'll be back to more normal eating habits.  

The good news, the stomach is doing very well up to this point.  I'm better than I expected once I removed nuts from the diet.  Maybe If I'm lucky I've turned a corner.  Fingers crossed that is the case.


----------



## Beach

181lbs this morning.  I expected to weigh more this morning after eating poorly but that isn't the case.  It would be nice to drop a few pounds, possibly down to the 170 range.  I imagine though that will not be happening till I'm more energetic and healthy.  

I have some hope this week that I can make it this week without experiencing diarrhea.  Since avoiding macadamia nuts It feels as if that could be possible.  It certainly would lift my confidence levels if I had a good week.


----------



## Beach

Certainly tired today.  That is due to the swimming done the last few days.  Looking beat up from the exercising too.  The stomach was a little tender but overall it is doing well.  It has been a decent day.


----------



## Beach

Worn out this morning from the exercising done, but doing well enough.  Eating macadamia nuts does help with the energy problem but are ruff on the gut.  Imagine it will be a slow sore day today but should be good enough.  The stomach will do well I'm guessing.


----------



## Beach

As expected I'm very fatigued and tired today.  Part of that is due to the exercises done.  The other part has to do with the stomach being well.  The digestive tract is inflamed and doesn't do well when rubbed against.  

There isn't much else I suppose can be done other than to take more breaks from exercise and fight through the fatigue.  Imagine in a few weeks I should see some further improvement.  At least I hope so.


----------



## ronroush7

Hope you feel better soon, Beach


----------



## Beach

I'm tired and fatigued this morning as to be expected.  It should be a good day though.  

Weight is 180lbs.  I've noticed of late that my shorts and pants feel looser around the waist.  I still see the bulged stomach after eating meals.  The bulge is most noticeable after eating lunch/dinner.  It has been going away quickly now though.  Typically within a hour or two the bulge is largely gone.  

Today is day 3 of hopefully a healthy functioning stomach.  It would be nice to make it through a week without being ill.


----------



## Beach

It has been a tiring day up till now.  I'm also feeling weak in the legs, arms, hands, etc.  Concentrating isn't easy either.  The feeling I'm experience is the same as if I had eating a good amount of fiber rich food.  If I ate a carrot, the same feeling would happen as being experience now.  A bowl of blueberries would do the same.  It is the fiber rubbing against the sore digestive that is the problem i believe.  So it is good to be well to the gut, it will be nice once further healing happens.  

Taking an easy today with little exercise.  I'm hoping that helps.


----------



## Beach

I'm stretching it, but I'm down to around 179lbs this morning.  Feeling tired and worn out at the moment.  Not exercising yesterday might have not helped as hoped with improving energy.  Outside of that doing well.  Imagine it will be a good stomach day.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting, since better to the stomach I feel as if I'm starving all the time.  It's likely a good sign, at least i believe so.  Similar i recall happened in the past when well to the stomach.


----------



## Beach

One of the biggest fears I have is that someone else in the family will develop the IBD condition I have or something similar.  It is a big fear.  My colitis has been devastating on my life.  I don't want anyone else in the family to suffer from this disease.  It needs to be put to an end with this generation if it is an inherited disease.  

Learned today that a nephew flunked out of college in his first year!  It's shocking.  He had been such a wonderful high school student.  He was near the tops in his class for grades in high school.  He won a prestigious University scholarship.  And now this...flop out of the starting gate.  I'm feeling so badly for my nephew.    

I always remember when I went to college.  My stomach condition had started a few years earlier.  By the time I was in college the stomach problem became daily.  And with that, came problems with energy levels and problems with concentrating.  Going to school and having good grades was impossible at that point.  The teachers had their schedule and due to my illness I was always on my time.  

With the poor grades, it has me concerned that possibly my nephew has what I have or a version of it.  He might not have the stomach condition, but possibly has the concentration problem.  

Hard to say of course.  Any number of problems could be going on with my bright nephew.  

Being well and finding an answer takes on greater importance.  Hopefully my answer to the stomach problem turns out to be pork.  If it is spices or something else, no one will believe me.  If it is pork, probably some will believe me and some might even try avoiding pork to see if it improves their health.  

Well, lets see, of late I've been using the rest room less frequently.  Before I was going to the bathroom 5 to 6 times a day.  Now I'm using the bathroom 2 to 3 times a day and I'm typically well.  

Energy levels remain poor today.  I'm looking beat up and ruff.  I'm still not digesting foods all that well I've guess.


----------



## Beach

Got more information on the nephew.  My fringe theory has become more fringe.  More likely answer for the poor grades has to do with poor time management and distractions.  Found out very bright girlfriend with scholarship also got stinko grades.  Seems new found freedom was difficult to handle for the two of them.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to make a change to the diet for awhile.  I'm going to stop eating cheese.  The problem with cheese is that I believe it is the cause for the poor energy and the cause for the sometimes muscle strain.  I suspect that cheeses high calcium content is the main culprit.  I'll be sick to the stomach slightly due to not eating cheese I suspect but that is alright.  The main thing needed is that I have confidence in the diet being followed, which I have.  If the stomach becomes overly upset I can always return to eating cheese.


----------



## cmack

I was told by my GP a couple years back not to eat much cheese, besides the odd 1'' cube here and there. I can't say it made a huge difference, but it may have helped overall energy just slightly.


----------



## Beach

So far it has been a good day for me with energy.  There has been a clear difference in how I feel since not eating cheese today.  Hard to say why that is, but I'm going with the theory of to much calcium consumption today.  Tomorrow if asked I'm likely to give a different theory.  I know some with IBS will take huge quantities to calcium tablets to constipate themselves.  Cheese likely has done similar to me and my colitis condition.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling good this morning.  My energy levels are better.  I'm not brimming over with energy but overall feel I have more get up and go.  

I've been eating nuts the last couple of days.  The stomach is troubled more as a result.  The stomach is doing ok though.  I imagine i'll be going back and forth with this for awhile, fighting between being well to the stomach and having energy.  At some point I'm liable to stop eating nuts and begin eating cheese again.  It will be a confident thing that will come up from time to time.


----------



## Beach

Been meaning to note but forget, I haven't seen any rash in quite awhile.  The skin has been blemish free on this diet.


----------



## Beach

Doing well today.  Energy levels are up and doing well.  I'm talking well today, was even energetic to joke around.  This is a very good sign, I think.  I might drive family crazy with corny jokes but it's all good to me.


----------



## cmack

I joke all the time, I find it amusing.


----------



## Beach

Thinking about it this morning, it's interesting how through the generations some traits can be passed on, indirectly.  That's a theory of course.  One trait that has been curious to be concerns my sister, an uncle and a great grandmother.  

My sister is a good person.  When meeting her she is outgoing and generally pleasant.  My sister is also mean and she takes her anger out on her 3 sons along with others.  It's a well known problem in the family.  The problem isn't all that serous in the over all scheme of things, you don't want to be the object of her wrath, as psychologically it is hard to take.  It's good to have a place to get away from the psychological beats though.    

I have an uncle that is similar to my sister.  He is a pleasant guy to meet and talk with.  it is well know in the family though that he verbally and psychologically attacks his 3 boys.  When my cousins were old enough to move out of the house, one moved as far away from where his father lived as possible.  When my uncle retired and he and wife moved within a days drive of one their son's family, the son left his stable job, picked up and moved his family across the country.  It's is believed he moved to be far away from his dad.  

I suspect my nephews will be the same with their mom as my cousins have been with their father.  The two oldest nephews already have taken steps it appears, or made plans, to move far away.  

I had a great grandmother that was well known for her meanness to her 3 daughters and others.  She passed away before i was born.  I've always found her conditions interesting as she passed away from Alzheimer's. I know about half that develop that disease are known for their anger issues.  

Anyway, fingers crossed and hoping that my potential answer to that cause of my stomach problems can potentially help with the generational anger problems seen in some.  It's a bit of a stretch with this idea, but one can hope.  Hoping pork is my answer as that is easy to avoid for me, and potentially others in the family.


----------



## ronroush7

Beach,my father had dementia the last few years of his life.   Sometimes,  he would show anger.


----------



## Beach

Ron, I can remember visiting an assisted living home frequently at one point.  The dementia patients could say some of the darndest crudest things at times.  

With my inheritance idea, haven't looked into what can and can not be inherited.  THe old fashion interpretation of x's and y's undoubtably plays a roll.  If does have me wondering this morning, history does repeat and in this case sadly.


----------



## Beach

It's been a nice day today.  My energy levesl are good.  I've been able to concentrate decently.  THe stomach is doing well enough.  I'm guessing since I began avoiding cheese I'm able to be ill to the stomach within the next few days.  It shouldn't be that bad though.  

Finger nail is looking decent.  The worst part of the nail pitting has reached the end and soon should be clipped off.


----------



## Beach

180lbs.  Stomach not as good as yesterday but it's doing alright.  Energy levels decent.  One area of my gums feels swollen slightly.  I'm guessing that is from the nuts eaten.  The swelling is minor.


----------



## Beach

I'm exhausted today, to much work and exercise the likely cause.  Doing well though.


----------



## Beach

I should add that I've been communicating very very well the last few days.  I still hurt for energy at times, but it is improving I believe, as can be told in my voice.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling quite energetic this morning.  Last night I might have stubbled upon the right nut for me to eat.  That's worded strangely.  I ate some cashews and not long afterwards my energy levels had greatly improved.  The good energy continues to this morning.  I'll keep tabs on this.  Fingers crossed that my diet and cashew nuts leads to greatly improved energy levels.  

Stomach still doing OK  I've expected to be more ill by now but that hasn't happened, which I'm obviously pleased about.


----------



## Beach

It has been a typical day.  The morning started out slow.  I'm most tired in the morning, having difficulty doing tasks.  Then after lunch things pick up and I do better.  Possibly this evening I'll be good and energized.  The cashew nut energy hasn't materialized today.  Maybe it will show up this evening but hard to say for certain.


----------



## Beach

The last two nights I've eaten dinner.  Last night I payed the price.  I was up most of the night with the stomach unsettled.  I'll be sure to return to a normal eating habit of two meals a day.  I'll likely be tired today.  

As typically happens on long diet trials I have doubts about the diet being followed.  Ideas come and go to try different ideas.  It is easy to push the ideas to the side as I've tried other ideas.  All that is left is to go longer with the avoidance to see about a healthy stomach and healthier appearance.  The blue eyes have not made an appearance.  I'll be sticking with avoiding pork and spices.  

I seem to have better energy of late.  TO some degree this can be frustrating as I'm more energetic but not energetic enough to do major projects.  I enjoy reading and learning but reading and remembering anything difficult takes a good amounts of energy.  More energy than I currently have.  There are a couple time consuming projects around the house I'd like to work on but so far don't have the energy to work on them.  Fingers crossed this changes in the next few weeks.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to add a wrinkle to the diet.  I'm going to continue avoiding pork and spices.  I'll also avoid beef and remain avoiding cheese.  I'll just eat fish, chicken, eggs and turkey for meats.  

The idea being that possibly nuts are improving my energy level.  The problem is that beef is hurting energy levels.  It could explain the ups and down with energy being experienced.  

The finger pitting also, I've sometimes thought that the gelatin I was eating at the time was responsible for the pitting.  Gelatin is made sometimes from pork and sometimes from beef sources.  the nail is improving greatly but that might be due to avoding gelatin.  Beef might be a less problem.  

Anyway, all theory.  I'll see how my energy levels are doing in a week and make adjustments from there.  

Today I'm feeling better than expected.  No beef was eating today.


----------



## Beach

It was a good update to the diet, with avoiding beef.  I felt very good today.  Will do it again tomorrow and see how I do.


----------



## Beach

Maybe I have my answer.  My energy levels are good this monring after avoiding beef along with dairy.  That's the main problem for me, fatigue and poor energy.  TIme will tell though.  

I know for one thing, on the diet I'm on I'll be sick to my stomach.  This is the scary diet.  From the past I know this diet will cause upset stomachs and weight loss.  Maybe over time that issue will resolve.  If I have good energy levels, having stomach issues will be a lesser problem to deal with.


----------



## Beach

The jury is still out with avoiding beef and cheese and energy levels.  I believe I'm doing better and have more energy.  The problem is that I exercised more than typical today.  As a result I'm worn down now.  Overall though it has been a good day.  I'll continue with the current diet.  

At some point, if I figure avoiding beef and eating nuts is greatly improving my energy levels, I'll likely begin eating spices.  I've learned in the past that it isn't good to avoid to many food items at once.


----------



## Beach

A bit tired this morning but nothing untypical.  

My muscles feel good.  I was commenting last week I believe about how dairy products, cheese in particular, caused some muscle issues.  I theorized it was the high calcium content.  That might be wrong.  With avoiding beef the muscles feel even better. 

All my finger nails look healthier this morning.  The one finger nail with the pitting still has pitting but overall is shinier in appearance.  I'll continue to keep a close eye on this nail.  Since avoiding pork the nail has appeared to be improving.  The problem has been that the newish grow nail still has some minor pitting being created.  I've been hoping that would go away eventually.  Possibly I am wrong there.  It might have been beef gelatin causing the most pitting with eating beef as a lesser problem.  Will be finding out in the near future if this is right or wrong.


----------



## Beach

I've done well today.  Energy levels have been decent.  Everything feel light.  My limbs don't feel as heavy to move around.  I'm not overly energetic but if I can keep this levels of energy as a baseline I'll be complaining less about poor energy.  

I did go ahead and eat a few spices today.  I've been thinking of doing this for awhile now.  I've avoided spices for long periods of time in the past without positive results.  

I'll stick with avoiding pork and cow products for at least 6 months if not longer.  It should be easy to do.


----------



## Beach

Feeling well enough this morning.  Energy levels are decent.  I'm going to make it a point to try and read more frequently.  I love reading and learning.  The problem comes up with how I'm not able to read everyday due to poor energy.  What happens all to often is i'll read a day, then the next two days might be low energy, then I read again on the 4days.  It makes for a lousy reading experience.  If I can read each day, reading will be far more enjoyable.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a very good start with the current diet.  I'm only eating chicken, eggs and turkey for meats.  I'm avoiding cow and pork products.  

So far for the last few days I've been well to the stomach.  This is unexpected.  I associated an all bird diet with lots of diarrhea.  I have known for awhile though that the bird diet diarrhea is different.  It isn't painful.  It is urgent but not painful typically.  I can loose a lot of weight on this diet, and have done so in the past, but at the same time I can have very good energy levels on this diet.  

I was trying to think then, if bird is not an allergy issue what could cause the diarrhea.  The best answer I could think of is when in the past while on the bird diet I typically also was doing many activities that invovled using my stomach muscles.  Today I know using stomach muscles, twisting and putting pressure on the digestive tract, is a big problem.  It will cause diarrhea.  So for now I'm speculated this is what happened in the past.  TIme will tell.  

I read very little yesterday as I was busy most of the day.  I did read some though and hope to do more today.  Consistence is a big problem for me due to the stomach condition.


----------



## Beach

Kind of tired and hungry after this afternoons exercise.  Ive noticed on this diet that while well so far, I'm using the restroom more frequently.  Till that improves I'll likely remain hungry then.  It probably will be good for dropping a few pounds though so that will be good.  My idea of being well to the stomach is relative.


----------



## Beach

I feel different on this diet in a good way mostly.  There is less pressure on different areas of my body.  Typically the gut area will feel pressured.  That pressure the last few days feels as if it has gone away.  There is also less pressure while breathing.  It is easier to breath.  I should be able to talk better now, at least once I get better energy.  

On the negative I feel hungry all the time.  If given a chance I could snack all day long I suspect.  

Weight 182lbs.


----------



## ronroush7

There are some days when I feel hungry all the time,  Beach.


----------



## Beach

I snacked most of the day today, but nothing where I over did it.  Don't know why I suddenly feel hungry but that's the way this diet goes apparently.  

I'm still well and I'm still surprised that is the case.  Any time now I fully expected to be on the sicker side with the stomach.  Historically it is a fearful diet for me to be on, eating all chicken or turkey basically.  No complaints about not being sick.  

Reading has started out terribly.  No reading done so far and don't feel that I'll do some today.  I'll get the energy to read soon though I suspect.  It would be nice to be healthier overall, get back on my feet, work and make some money.  I can dream.


----------



## cmack

It never hurts me to dream a little dream or two, it gives me something to look forward to each day. I think of them as aspirations.


----------



## Beach

FOr the last few days I've been eating a spicy chicken lunch meat bought at the store.  It has not caused me stomach problems.  At least no problems experienced up to the point.

Stomach still well, relatively.  I'm waiting for the shoe to drop while on this diet.  

The last two nights i've slept very well.  I slept through the whole night last night.


----------



## Beach

Tired this afternoon after eating lunch.  Two possibilities with this, I ate some new spices with lunch.  That is a potential cause.  The most likely cause is I ate more blueberries than I should have.  They tasted good, but to much fiber for me.  Will monitor the spices though just in case.


----------



## Beach

Slept poorly last night.  Before going to bed too the stomach was cramping.  Nothing out the ordinary though.  It happens sometimes.  Hoping today will be a better day and imagine it will be.


----------



## Beach

It has been a mixed day.  The stomach is good, which is always nice.  My energy levels are poor.  Concentration is lousy.  Overall though I'm pleased with the current diet.  The stomach is going much much better than I expected it would.  I'm llking this bird diet.


----------



## Beach

Strange night, went to bed and couldn't get to sleep.  Eventually got up and drank some water and tried to sleep again.  That was it, I passed out and slept great the rest of the night.  Stomach still doing well enough.  Energy levels could be better.


----------



## Beach

Today has been similar to how the week has done, stomach well but energy levels low.  I imagine for the month of June I'll experience similar with the stomach and fatigue.


----------



## Beach

Tonight I have a party to attend.  In some ways I'm looking forward to it, and on the other hand I'm dreading it.  With me still being tired and fatigued my conversation skills are very much lacking.  I'm sure to find myself embarrassed.  It is what it is though, I'll do my best but I wish it was a sign language party.  Talking can be a chore.  

Stomach did well yesterday.  Energy was good and bad through out the day.  Imagine the same will happen today.


----------



## cmack

Good luck tonight, Beach.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Chris,

Stomach upset during my daily exercise this afternoon.  Made it home in time.  I imagine the nuts being eaten was the main cause of the stomach problem.  I'll stop eating nuts for a few days and see how things go.


----------



## Beach

Received SAKS clothing father day catalog yesterday.  On the front cover is a picture of a roommate of mine out of high school, Mazdack Rassi and his very adorable daughters!  There is a short interview of him inside the catalog and his company Milk.  Glad to see Mazda has done well for himself.  Hmmmm I wonder why he called his company Milk?  I don't remember him being a milk drinker.  I don't remember drinking milk being a Persian activity.  Very odd.  What ever the cause, I forgive him.

My diet of avoiding milk, milk products, beef and pork going well so far.  I'm quite pleased about the finger nails.  They look much healthier now.  The pitting on the one finger nail is nearly gone.  There remains small pitting behind the main clump but that, well hard to say, but appears to be going away the best I can tell.  I think I have my answer for why the finger nail pitted and that is either beef or pork gelatin, beef and pork.  Hard to say which food did it, but this morning I'm leaning toward beef, beef gelatin, and milk as being the cause.  

I was a dud at the small gathering yesterday.  Talking skills still very much lacking.  I find it curious though that of the few times I've been well to the gut my communication skills greatly improve.  It is odd in that medically nearly everything I read on this area concerns the brain.  Medicine compartmentalizes mental areas of concern with the brain being the nearly complete focus.  To be though it is clear the health of my digestive system plays the largest roll in how of I act.  Well, it is what it is.  People take recreational drugs often time it is said to change personality.  Some drugs will make a person more confident, talkative and interesting.  That plays a part in the addiction.  Possibly diet change can do similar.  Of course figuring out a diet is the very hard part.


----------



## Beach

181lbs

I've been eating 3 meals a day while on this diet.  I'm going to cut back to my typical 2 meals.  My guess is I'll drop some weight.  On this diet of avoiding pork and cow items I've noticed I feel less inflated and I'm more hungry.  Cloths fit looser basically.  Don't know why this is, but suspect if I push it I should be able to drop some weight into the 170 range without to much difficulty.


----------



## Beach

Since I stopped eating nuts my stomach has returned to being healthy.  Imagine it was nuts irritating my digestive tract that caused me troubles a couple days ago.


----------



## Beach

There is hope!  Had lunch, or maybe better said, watched others eat lucn since they were having hamburgers.  I did well keeping up with others conversations...most of the time.  I have more energy today so that helps.  Overall, good day.  I was quite pleased.


----------



## ronroush7

I am glad, Beach


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a good start with loosing weight.  I'm down to 180lbs this morning.  On this diet I feel cooler along with feeling more hungry.


----------



## Beach

I was communicating well again today.  Talking with other is just so much easier on this diet, when the gut isn't be irritated by nuts or high fiber foods.  At least that has been true the last two days.  Pleased with the direction of the diet.  Stomach a bit sour today but nothing terrible.


----------



## Beach

I ate more food than typical yesterday but thankfully my weight is the same at 180lbs.  I'll be back to eating more typical and looking to drop pounds today.  

Finger nails looking great.  hard to see the pitting now on the one finger nail.  Beef and milk dairy products appear to be the answer for the cause of the pitting.


----------



## sonn

I hope you'll fell well!


----------



## Beach

Tired and fatigued today.  That is common, at least early on with this diet if avoiding pork, beef and milk dairy products.  Imagine I'll remain this way for the month of June.  

On the positive, the stomach area feels less pressure.


----------



## Beach

Last night I pigged out.  This morning though I weigh about the same.  FOr what ever reason I've been very hungry on this diet where I'm eating chicken and turkey.  I have a few theories on why that might be but what ever the cause I've decided this is not the time to cut back on calories.  WHen I'm overly hungry I'm also weak and tired.  Eating some more helps a little with poor energy levels.  

I've been urinating more than typical.  I consider this good.  I've believed that I retain water when the gut is irritated.  Loosing some of that water is likely a good sign.  

Yesterday I noticed that spelling words were easier for me to do.  One day doesn't make a trend change but hopefully this observation of spelling will remain going forward.


----------



## Beach

I did well yesterday.  This morning so far I'm feeling good.  The stomach is holding up.  Energy levels have been livable.  For some reason when I eat chicken, afterwards I feel tired and fatigued.  Hoping that goes away soon.


----------



## Beach

I'm two weeks into the latest diet of avoiding beef, milk dairy products and pork.  

I noticed this evening my eyes are blueish.  They are not bright blue but are a blue color.  Will keep watch to see if the blue color remains.  

The same holds true with being tired and fatigued easily.  After swimming in particular I'll be run down.  

Finger nails look great.  The one finger nail with pitting looks much improved.


----------



## Beach

I'm certainly tired and fatigued this morning.  The nuts I've eaten the last few days is the likely culprit.  Planning to go on a bike ride for exercise this morning.  Might have to call that odd due to feeling punky due to the poor energy levels.


----------



## Beach

I felt awful this morning.  For what ever reason, on this diet, the stomach aches and hurts more.  I was exhausted too.  With that complaining, I was well to the stomach.  THe nuts I ate were the likely cause of my health problems.  To many nuts is irritating to the digestive tract.  Nuts are helpful with improving energy so I try to eat some, but can over due it.  Tomorrow should be a better day.  Eyes are blue this evening.


----------



## cmack

You have a real love hate relationship with those nuts, don't you Beach? I only eat about two walnuts a day, (roughly). I think they might be a problem for me too if I go over that amount, plus mine are pulverized in the blender. I hope you feel better... really glad your eyes are looking blue... that seems like a good thing if nothing else.


----------



## Beach

Cmack, so you are the one reading my postings.  :rof:

I used to keep a notebook journal of what I was eating and how I felt.  The problem is that I didn't care for writing everything out.  It was rather a pain.  It's easier to type.  True, this is my boring daily dietary journal but hopefully I'll eventually figure this out with solutions that help me.


----------



## cmack

I  do think there are others reading too...LOL!


----------



## Beach

Stomach is better this morning than yesterday morning.  It's still tender but no as tender as yesterday.  Eyes are slightly blue.  Maybe the machinery is being turned on while on this diet.  I hope so.  Plan to do some work around the house this morning.  Hoping I have the energy to do that.


----------



## Beach

It has been a good morning.  It has me feeling upbeat.  I've been doing some touch up painting outside in the hot sun.  THat would typically tired me out very quickly.  I've been holding up well so far.  Maybe I'll be able to get to work making money in the near future after all.  That would be wonderful.


----------



## Beach

Some of the typical things are happening while avoiding beef and milk products.  I now look more symmetrical.  Hard to describe other than everything looks better proportioned.  

I'm starting to look do projects around the house.  Today I did some painting on the outside of the house.  I'll do more of that tomorrow.  I also started, or examined, the idea of removing some rusty screws outside and replacing them with stainless steel.  

I still don't have much energy to go far with doing projects.  A few hours is all I can handle.  Overall though, maybe after 6 months or more on this diet I'll have the energy to work a whole day.  That would be nice.


----------



## Beach

Feeling a little run down and tired this morning, as to be expected after yesterdays work and exercises.  Doing well though overall.


----------



## Beach

It has been an alright day.  Energy levels have been decent.  I did some more house painting outside in the hot weather.  

SOmething typical with avoiding milk and beef is happening, in that my hair loss has once again stopped.  At least the drain in the show is hair free over the last couple of week.


----------



## Beach

I've been eating terrible for me that last few weeks.  Ive been eating lots of junk food.  I've also eating more food in a day than typical.  My weight hasnt changed or changed significantly though.  The extra eating has helped of late with poor energy levels.  I'll plan on continuing to eat this way.  

I'm planning on doing some painting on the outside staircase.  This should be good and tiring.  Not sure if I'll make it or not as I already feel fatigued slightly.  If delayed I can always do the work tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

Quite tired today.  It occurred to me that yesterday I ate a bunch of brown rice bread.  It would be low fiber, but still have irritating fiber in larger quantities than I could handle.  That appears to be the fatigue problem for today, to much fiber eaten.  

I'm doing fine though, tired and fatigued but it happens.  Overall I'm enjoying this milk, beef and pork free diet.  Historically avoiding milk has done the most for me.  In the past I used to religiously avoid milk and milk products.  During that time, while not well to the stomach, I looked healthy, had blue eyes, and had good energy.  I didn't eat much beef back then but didn't avoid it, andlikely ate beef once a week I'd guess.  That might have been enuough to keep me sick, if this is the correct diet.  Time will tell.  I should stick with it for a year.  Oh, eating beef has historically also given the worst stomach issues.


----------



## Beach

Still tired and fatigued this morning.  I'll cut back further on some fiber items I've been eating.  Fingers crossed that improves this situation.  

I have been spelling words easier of late, and as noted earlier.  I'm still not a great speller, but overall spelling various words comes across as easier.  I can see the words in my minds eye, where as before that wasn't possible.  This is a hard item to quantify though.  Hopefully more improvement will be seen in this area on this diet.


----------



## DeeDee :)

Hey! 

I support your diet very much. I think everybody should stop eating red meat, especially with a digestive problem, and the reasons are plenty.

This is an article that explains it pretty simply and well:
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesal...d-dairy-alters-gut-bacteria-a-lot-and-quickly

What kind of meals do you eat, can you describe what you would eat in a day?

I would suggest that instead of trying to eat as less times a day as possible, to try to eat more times than regularly, but be very careful about not eating too much food in one meal. For me and many others I know, eating many smaller meals during the day (for me I can say, I eat constantly) did wonders.


----------



## Beach

Thanks DeeDee,

Thanks for the article on healthy gut bacteria and well wishes with my current diet.  I'm hoping this milk free, beef and pork avoidance diet does the trick for me this time.  I've been more or less decently well to the gut most of the time on this diet but it is the other items that need big improvement for it to be a success such as more energy, healthier appearance, etc.  Time will tell.  I tend to eat similar meals each day anymore, with turkey, chicken, eggs, being main stays currently.  Other common items eaten and drunk include tea, potatoes, oranges, spinach, brown rice, vegan candy corn, grapes, chocolate, milk and dairy free ice cream, and a few other items.  I'll have some Imodium each day too anymore.  For me I'm not eating all that healthy, with the candy items, but they make for good and easy snacks giving me some extra energy.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling better this morning.  The fatigued isn't as bad.  There are several possible reasons for the fatigue.  I believe a leading contender for cause is that I'm still using the bathroom more that one would wish in a day.  I'm well, most of the time, but using the bathroom 4 to 5 times a day.  Most likely once I'm using the bathroom less frequently, 2 to 3 times a day, is when I'll feel less fatigue.  I'm 3 weeks in on this diet.  Possibly 3 weeks from now I'll be using the restroom less and with that feel less fatigued.  One can hope so.


----------



## Beach

I've had a really good day today.  My energy levels are decent.  I haven't been fighting fatigue.  More and more I do feel improvement is happening with my ability to spell.  It gives me confidence that I'm on the right diet.


----------



## Beach

I'm back to feeling fatigued and tired this morning.  I imagine I'll be going back and forth with this problem for awhile.  No fun but just have to fight through it.


----------



## Beach

It has been a slow tough day fighting fatigue and hunger.  Hopefully tomorrow will be better.  Finger nail that has pitting is looking very good and healthy.  Eyes are blueish most of the time.  I've been eating dairy free margarine of late but believe I'll stop doing that.  THe margarine makes me feel, well, oily all over.


----------



## Beach

THis morning I'm feeling good.  It's a back and forth thing it seems of late.  For what ever reason some days are poor and others are decent.  Don't know entirely why that is.  Consistency of being well would be nice.  

Eyes are blue this morning.  I noticed while brushing my teeth, it has been awhile since I've seen and experienced my gums being inflamed.


----------



## Beach

My theory on why my eyes turn blue has to do with blood.  As mentioned earlier with my gums not bleeding, with my eyes historically easily become red or blood shot.  When the eyes easily become red then the color of my eyes are greenish.  I suspect as the blood vessels became stronger leaking less, my eyes begin to turn blue.  Just a guess.


----------



## Beach

Today was an up and down day.  The morning started out well, with good energy and feeling full.  Then after lunch I felt tired and hungry.  Then as the day progressed I began to feel better, with energy.  I ate dinner, something not always done and hopefully I'll sleep well tonight as eating dinner can sometimes interfere with that.    

THinking about the hungry feeling I've been experiencing on this diet, in the past I recall recording that eating pork made me hungry.  I wrote the same about eating fish.  I feel hungry after eating that.  So for what ever reason when I don't eat cheese or beef apparently I feel hungry, and weak.


----------



## Beach

Typical morning for me, I feel fatigued.  I'm tired.  Overall though I'm feeling decent, for me.  It is all relative.  

Planning to go for a bike ride this morning.  THis is a little risky for me.  The diet being followed traditionally has been problematic for the stomach.  Don't want to be sick to the stomach while on a bike ride.  Imagine though I'll do well enough, I hope.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to try an experiment.  I don't know why I didn't think of this before.  This might give me my answer, and can stop writing.  

On this diet of chicken, eggs and turkey I've been miserable, most of the time.  I've seen some improvement.  I have hope that over time things will improve.  The problem is that when I eat chicken I become overly tired, hungry and weak.  My concentration is poor also.  

The chicken I'm eating is not plain.  It is spicy.  The turkey I'm eating I read does not have spices added.  It is cooked with honey on it.  So what I'm going to do is avoid the spicy chicken and instead eat chicken with honey.  I'll see how I feel afterwards.  

Much of what I try with my diet is hard to determine effect.  I'll think something is going on, but it is hard to tell.  Sometimes also there is change happening but it is caused by something else being done.  I'm currently avoiding cheese, which many health books write about the allergy problem dairy is for most.  

With this experiment though it was be easy to tell a difference.  I'm miserable when I feel weak.  If the weakness goes away when avoiding spices, I probably once and for all have my answer.  It may take a year or two for the gut to heal and do better, but I should have a diet that will have me in good shape.  

I'll start the experiment of avoiding spices tonight.


----------



## Beach

Hey this is great!  After eating plain chicken, or chicken without spices, I don't feel overwhelmingly hungry and weak.  I might have my answers.  I might be able to wrap this up in a couple days from now I would guess then.  Lots of twists and turns with this, spices being the main allergy, along with melons, cheese being a good constipation food to eat but causes me to have muscles cramps and tires me out.  I suspect it is the high calcium content that is the trouble maker.  Pork is a problem but only after eating it exclusively for a week or more.  Not sure about the pitted finger nails.  My original idea might be right in that nuts caused it.  Eating some nuts is important though as it gives me energy.  Brown Rice is important to eat as it gives me some additional energy. 

Well, will see how it goes the next couple days.  If I have good energy I have a winner.  For the stomach imagine it will take a long long time for it to heal.  Imagine too that recovery will take additionally a very long while also.


----------



## Beach

It has been a very good morning.  I have lots and lots of energy.  It is almost magical when I feel this way.  Hope it continues.  I'll have my answer.


----------



## Beach

It has been a great day.  I've had all kinds of energy and as a result lifted weights, swam, washed a car, and went for a bike ride.  It would have difficult to do one of those tasks the other day.  I'm not all the tired after all that, nor hungry.  I think I have my answer with spices.  I'll go a couple more days and if all goes well wrap my journey up.


----------



## Beach

I feel good this morning!  My energy levels are decent.  I'm sore but to be expected after yesterdays activities.  The stomach is doing decently.  

I'm going to add a few new foods today to the diet.  I had a hamburger for breakfast so I've already started in that respect.  Imagine I'll do well with energy levels with the new foods that do not have spices added.


----------



## Beach

I'm a little sore and tired today but that is to be expected since I weight lifted yesterday.  overall, I'm happy and pleased with how I feel.  Stomach is in good shape.  

The difference between how I feel now and how I felt when eating spices, when tired, has to do with strength.  When eating spices it was scary at how weak I could feel.  If I had to lift a heavy item I would struggle.  I might not be able to lift a 50lbs suite case after eating spices.  I also felt overly hungry and dizzy.  Today, I'm tired and fatigued due to the weight lifting done, but if I needed to lift something heavy it would not be a problem.  I also do not feel hungry.    

I think I'll wrap this up now.  I feel confident that spices are my answer.  It is going to take a long time to recover, turn everything on, become more energetic, what have you, maybe a year or two to recover I'd guess.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a good start with avoiding spices and feeling better.  It's an older idea I've tried several times.  So far I have not had a day this week where I felt overly weak.  I've been tired and fatigued but not that overwhelming feeling of weakness and hunger that I had when eating lots of spices.  Garlic is one of the foods that makes me bleed.  For what ever reason when eating garlic the skin around my finger nails will begin to pull away and I'll have bloody fingers often.  

Fingers crossed that I'll have another relatively good week coming up.


----------



## Beach

Oh, forgot to note yesterday as It was important.  This week I lost 3lbs.  I wasn't trying to loose weight.  It just happened.  Most likely since I feel less hungry I ate less food, but hard to say what happened for certain.


----------



## Beach

I'm going back to the first idea of avoiding beef and milk products.  I'll also continue to avoid spices.  

I've noticed that when eating beef my gums become sore.  When I avoid beef after one day the gums feel much better.  

I'll likely be hurting on a diet of chicken, eggs, and turkey.  I'll be tired and fatigued.  With a little luck, if I push through a few weeks of feeling down I'll eventually begin to feel better.  

I'm hoping to stick with this diet of avoiding beef, milk products, and spices for the remainder of the year.  

Stomach still doing OK.  I'll called an all bird diet scary for me to eat.  I'm thinking now that when I tried this diet idea in the past that I likely ate to much fiber, rice brown fiber in particular.


----------



## Beach

My gums are much healthier after avoiding beef.  They don't hurt.  When eating beef I've found that is the cause for why my gums can come loose from my teeth.  Hard to explain what happens.  It's different from what happens when I eat pork for a period of time.  

Additionally when only eating chicken, turkey and eggs, my eyes turn blue.  When I eat beef my eyes turn greenish brown.  

Energy levels are poor.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a very good day.  This will be an easy diet to follow if I continue feeling as I do today.  My energy levels are good, and I don't feel hungry and weak.  It's only been two days but this is a very nice start to this diet of avoiding dairy, beef and spices.  

Probably what happened earlier on this diet is that a spice was irritating my sensitive digestive system, making me feel hungry.  Hard to say, could have been a chemical add, or even I might have missed that some milk items was hidden in the ingredients.  

I still have the slight finger nail pitting.  I'll continue to monitor to see if it goes away on this diet.  I suspect it will.


----------



## Beach

I've had very good energy this evening.  It is the kind of energy levels I've been wanting.  As a result I've written down in my notes at home everything I've been eating of late.  Fingers crossed the excellent energy continues.


----------



## Beach

I have very good energy this morning.  Nothing hurts overall.


----------



## Beach

I have very good energy today.  My strength is excellent too.  The energy is so good at times I find myself needing to get up and move around.  Nothing really hurts, other than my right thumb.  

Much of this energy comes from the diet of avoiding milk, milk products, beef, and spices.  Also though a big part of the energy comes from eating nuts and brown rice I believe.  Both are good in beneficial nutrients.  

I'm also avoiding pork.  WIll be interesting to see if I eat pork if the good energy remains.  Will test that out far into the future.  I'm pleased with the current diet.  

All there is to do now is to see if the good energy remains for the week.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing pretty well.  My energy levels have been very good for me.  The problem I run into is that I want to use the new found energy, so have a tendency to exercise and wear myself down.  I'm bouncing back quickly though after the exercises.  Today I plan to take an easy, relax and expect my energy levels to be very good this evening.  

I believe nuts are helpful with my improved energy levels, along with avoiding beef, milk products, and spices.  There is a down side I believe with nuts.  Nuts irritate my digestive tract and with that I notice my gums can be sore.  The last few days a part of my mouth has been tender, and will bleed after flossing.  The pain comes and goes.  I've known in the past that nuts and fiber can bring this problem on.  If I stopped eating nuts with in a day or two the gums would feel well I suspect.  Overall, I need to eat nuts but also be sparing in the amount eaten up to this point.    

I'm still having diarrhea.  It's been under control and not a problem, so far.  Fingers crossed that within a month the diarrhea will improve.  I imagine it will.  

This is a diet that isn't difficult for me to follow.  I should be able to stick with it with few problems.  At some point I'll want to eat some spices.  I'll have to be careful with that.


----------



## Beach

As expected, energy levels have been very good today.  for the last week in general I've been fidgety.  I'm constantly wanting to move my feet, legs, arms, which I view positively.  Well, constant is a relative term.  I'm moving more than I was previously.  It doesn't hurt to move.  

Communication skills are poor.  I attribute that to the irritated digestive system caused most likely by the nuts.  I should improve in this area in the near future.  

I've apparently lost some weight.  I have not been weighting myself but did today and saw I was down some.  My diet has been poor, in that I'm eating lots of junk food basically.  Likely all the movement has brought about some weight loss.  Hard to say though, something else could be going on.


----------



## cmack

You have my support.


----------



## Beach

My gums are tender and sore this morning.  It's a continuation of what was mentioned yesterday and has been going on for a few days.  It has me wondering what is going on.  In the past when I avoided beef and dairy products, I would eat pork.  I was blaming the pork for causing sore painful gums.  Now I'm wondering if something else is happening and with it being mainly a reflection of avoiding beef and dairy products.  I'll fight through the issue.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting.  I was a little bit sick this morning.  Nothing terrible, but the good energy has gone away for now.  It should return soon I'd guess.  The sickness likely came from eating to many nuts which irritated my digestive system.  Yesterday I also didn't take any Imodium which in hindsight wasn't a good idea.  The gut remains overly sensitive.  

What is worth noting is that my gums feel much better now.  

Yesterday I stopped taking pregnenolone.  I figured it was not needed anymore.  If the energy remains low I'll begin taking it again.


----------



## Beach

The good energy has returned.  I'm fidgety once again.


----------



## Beach

Today has been another awesome high energy day.  I forgot to note something very important for having good energy, for me.  

Not only do I need to have the right diet, and need to have less diarrhea to have good energy, I also need to do light exercises to have feel energized.  Light exercises that pump me up with energy include swimming and light weight lifting.  

On the other side, exercises that tire me out, are walking which does not boost my energy levels and bike riding.


----------



## Beach

Eyes are blueish and have been so for the week.  

Tired and fatigued this morning.  The problem I believe comes from doing to much.  I still feel the good energy in me this morning, but I'm quite sore from everything I've been doing of late.  Today will likely be a good day to take an easy and read a book.


----------



## Beach

The sore gums are back today.  This feels very similar to when I would eat pork and the gums would become overly sore.  I imagine this issue will resolve in a few weeks or months.  

Gained 5lbs somehow!  The other day I wrote about loosing a couple pounds.  Now I'm up 5lbs.  Strange.


----------



## cmack

Could be salt. I can gain ten pounds in a day from too much.


----------



## Beach

Yeah, salt, sugar, eating a bad of candy corn in a couple days.  Hard to say what caused it.    In all honesty don't know why the weight gain, but historically for my condition it happens.  I'm not all that concerned about it.  I'm thinking I'll worry about the weight at a later time.  I'd like to address it now but that isn't practical.  

This morning I have mixed feelings going on.  I feel fatigued.  It's a feeling as if I've eaten to much fiber.  Everything hurts at the moment.  I'm moving slowly.  I'm also fidgety moving my legs around.  That's unexpected.  The gums are sore and hurt.  It has the same feeling as what happened when I ate only pork as a meat source.  Eyes are blue.


----------



## Vfc28

Beach said:


> Yeah, salt, sugar, eating a bad of candy corn in a couple days.  Hard to say what caused it.    In all honesty don't know why the weight gain, but historically for my condition it happens.  I'm not all that concerned about it.  I'm thinking I'll worry about the weight at a later time.  I'd like to address it now but that isn't practical.
> 
> This morning I have mixed feelings going on.  I feel fatigued.  It's a feeling as if I've eaten to much fiber.  Everything hurts at the moment.  I'm moving slowly.  I'm also fidgety moving my legs around.  That's unexpected.  The gums are sore and hurt.  It has the same feeling as what happened when I ate only pork as a meat source.  Eyes are blue.



Hi

Did the Dr suggest you come off the steroids. I'm just thinking if you still have diarrhea maybe you should try something else if they weren't working for you!
Vicky


----------



## Beach

Vicky.  None of the medications given me worked.  I wish that had not been the case.  At that point I was told by the doctors I was on my own.  I don't have crohn's.  My IBD condition is a type of colitis.    

Today has turned out to be a better day than expected.  The morning began slowly but this afternoon I have good energy.  That may in part be due to some light weight lifting done and swimming exercises.  I can imagine for the mont of July I'll have my good days and bad.  What will be helpful is if the eyes remain blue in color.  It gives me something visual to look at, helping keep me on track with the diet which seems to be working, at least i hope so.


----------



## Vfc28

Beach said:


> Vicky.  None of the medications given me worked.  I wish that had not been the case.  At that point I was told by the doctors I was on my own.  I don't have crohn's.  My IBD condition is a type of colitis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today has turned out to be a better day than expected.  The morning began slowly but this afternoon I have good energy.  That may in part be due to some light weight lifting done and swimming exercises.  I can imagine for the mont of July I'll have my good days and bad.  What will be helpful is if the eyes remain blue in color.  It gives me something visual to look at, helping keep me on track with the diet which seems to be working, at least i hope so.


Hi again
I too have colitis, microscopic colitis and I've been on budesonide for a month so far and it took a good 3 weeks of taking it to show any sign of improvement. Ive also been given some anti diarrhea medication. Im eating very plain food. Cheese or tuna sandwich or jacket potato or yogurt. I tend to avoid eating after 6 or 7 in the evening. Have you tried budesonide? I tried prednisone and it didn't do anything but budesonide has got me down to going to the toilet between 3 and 7 times per day instead of between 15 and 25. Keep in contact, talking helps
Vicky x


----------



## Beach

That is good.  Glad to hear you are doing better.  I've seen many with MC talk of taking budesonide.  It helps some and doesn't help others I've noticed.  The Potty People Persky web sight dedicated for MC has several that talk about the different medications tried and what not along with diet.  To be honest with you I don't remember if I was given budesonide or not.  It was quite awhile ago since I saw doctors for my MC.  I was given various medications over the years, none helped, and was told eventually that's it.  I think the phrase was "buck up kiddo you will need to learn how to live with the condition."

I'm pleased with how dietary ideas have helped me.  Many with MC seem to eventually find a way to control their disease with diet.  Personally I wish I was better, stronger, but I'm working my way with it.  My diarrhea is now under control.  I'm likely similar to you in that I'm going 3 to 5 times a day typically without urgency.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling good this morning.  I was hoping that would happen.  yesterday I did some light weight lifting and instead of being tired afterwards I feel more energized.  It's a very positive sign I believe.  

Later today I'm hoping to do some swimming exercises.  it might be to much exercising and could find myself fatigued.  

Fingernails are growing quicker it appears.


----------



## Beach

It was a good day overall.  The morning stated out with me having lots of energy.  After a swim and later a bike ride, I'm now slowing down, tired and not concentrating well.  

Gums hurt some still.  Eyes were looking blue this afternoon.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday was a good day.  If I needed to be on my feet working, yesterday I likely could have done that.  

Today I suspect is going to be different.  This morning I'm feeling sore and run down already.  It will be a good day to take an easy and recovery.


----------



## Beach

Generally I've had a couple good days with the digestive system.  Today as expected I'm fatigued and tired.  It is due to all the swimming and exercising done.  On days such as this I tend to be lost mentally all to often.  Overall though it's a good day.  I'm fatigued but in general energy levels are decent.  Imagine after a good nights sleep I'll do well tomorrow for the 4th celebrations.


----------



## cmack

Happy early 4th of July, Beach! I hope you have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Chris!  I'm looking forward to tomorrows 4th parade.  

Good news this evening, I have not eaten anything after lunch.  On this diet I've found that I'm more hungry.  I also crash quickly after becoming hungry.  As a result it has me snacking often on this diet.  That might be changing if tonight is any indication.


----------



## Beach

Mild upset stomach this morning.  It might keep me away from morning Independence events.  The upset stomach shouldn't last long though.  Energy decent this morning.  Eyes are blueish.  Finger nail with pitting looking better.


----------



## Beach

I slept very well last night.  Yesterday I went another day of not eating anything after lunch.  I was doing well until I went for a walk in the heat.  Afterwards I crashed, had little energy.  I still didn't eat and a few hours later was feeling better.  

Today most likely I'll eat some if I find myself hungry in the evening.  It's good to loose a few pounds but I'm apparently not quite there yet where I can go long periods of time without eating some.  

Eyes blue this morning.  Feeling a little tired and sore from exercises done yesterday.


----------



## Beach

A little bit ill once again this morning.  It was mild but always troubling to some degree when ill.  I have an idea of what might be the cause.  Around two weeks ago I decided to begin trying to eat dairy free margarine.  The margarine flavored some foods up.  I think though all the oily margarine might be to much for the stomach to handle.  I'll stop eating margarine and see if that solves the issue.  

Eyes blue all day.  Nice to see, gives me hope I'm on the right diet.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  Thinking about it last night, on this diet of avoiding beef, dairy, and spices, most likely the answer is spices.  At least for the stomach.  I'll need to avoid it for a few years I'm guessing to get well.  Avoiding dairy products is likely why I have the blue eyes.  Spice avoidance plays a roll also in the blue eyes.  

This is my guessing for this morning.  The diet overall is helping, even though I have a bad day from time to time.  Wish I had more energy.  It's a struggle fighting for energy most of the time.  It is nice though to have great energy every so often as been happening of late.


----------



## Beach

Have good energy this morning.  It's is lovely and good timing as I'm hoping to do some carpet cleaning work.  Carpet cleaning tends to wipe me out for the day after the work is done.  Maybe it will be a half day wipe out this time.  

Weight is back to around 180lbs.  I've been better about how much I eat of late due to not crashing as I was before.  Kind of hoping on this new cheese and dairy free diet that I'll be able to drop into the 170 weight range this time.


----------



## Beach

Mildly ill today but not unexpected since I did work this morning, carpet cleaning, that used stomach muscles.  Overall energy good.  I am worn down though and with that notice my eyes are not so blue.  That is typically how it works.


----------



## Beach

I should add.  Tomorrow I'm buying some pork chops.  Since the gum problem happens when I eat chicken also I'm guessing the problem is caused by chewy foods.  Pork pushes down on my gums, making them sore and inflamed.  The root of the problem likely comes from poor absorption and nutritional deficiency leading to sore gums overall.  Possibly if the answer is spices, beef and dairy products the soreness will eventually go away.  I'm adding pork because I'm hoping to be on this diet for a year and to do that I need to keep the diet somewhat flavorful.  

If a hurricane comes this way and I need to leave I'll begin eating cheese.  It works better than everything else at keeping the stomach in good shape, thought eating cheese does have draw backs.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday was another day of not feeling all that hungry and when not eating I didn't feel weak and crash.  I'm always looking for positive signs that I'm following the right diet, and I suppose this is as good of a sign as a gets.  I'll keep avoiding spices along with beef and dairy products.


----------



## Beach

The scary diet is living up to its reputation.  Well ill this afternoon but despite that still have very good energy today.  Swam for an hour this morning then did some light weight lifting.  I speculated about calling 911 after all the exercising as a precaution but I'm still alive and moving around.  The only soreness is in the belly and I suspect that is a left over from yesterdays carpet cleaning which had me using stomach muscles.  

for what ever reason when on this diet of eating chicken, eggs, turkey, I can be ill easily to the stomach.  Imagine that will improve in around 3 to 4 months.  

Did not buy the pork.  Saw in notes and remember that pork also causes me to itch.  Pork is likely fine for the stomach but figure why mess with a good thing.  So far the diet has been a positive.


----------



## Beach

And just like I'm adding beef and cheese into the diet.  I was really sick to the stomach today.  Equally though I had and have great energy.  Energy levels are upper level.  So I'm going to see if I can eat cheese and beef and have good energy.  I'm pretty sure I know the answer, which is yes.  

I need a good functioning stomach this time of year with it being hurricane season.  

I can't think of a time where I have had good energy when eating spices.  I've recorded in notes a few times of playing poorly at sports when eating garlic.  Once garlic was removed from the diet I played much better at sports.  So I'll avoid spices for a year.  At least that is the plan, a good one.


----------



## Beach

i'm feeling very well this morning, have lots of energy.  I'm having second doubts about eating dairy products.  Cheese and the like tire me out and make me feel terrible.  It does help some with the stomach though.  So what I'll do is buy some more cheese and stick it in the freezer.  In case it is needed later I'll have it.  

I am going to eat some beef.  I'll see if the good energy remains or not.


----------



## Beach

I ate beef today, and I have all kinds of energy.  I'm feeling energetic and upbeat overall.  It's great news for me.  

Have a new theory on why I've been sick a few times the last couple of days.  I've been swimming often of late.  When I swim typically I do laps swimming frog style.  I've purposely swum this way as frog style using few stomach muscles.  

Of late since I've had improved energy levels I began swimming free style.  I forgot though that free style swimming uses stomach muscles.  I'll twist and turn when free styling in the pool.  I'll plan to go back to the frog swim in the future.  I imagine that will take care of the latest stomach issues.  

Appearance, looking worn down.  I've been exercising a good deal more that I probably should.  My energy levels though as supporting the exercises.


----------



## Beach

It appears I already have an answer on the swimming style theory.  I swam mainly frog style today.  And after lunch I was very sick once again.  My energy levels reading great though, which is a blessing.  

So I have a couple other ideas to try.  I did begin eating a new food a few days ago.  It's a berry fruit ice dish.  None of the ingredients appear to be trouble makers but I might be wrong.  I'll stop eating the new ice dish.  

I've also been eating around a dozen macadamia nuts a day.  I'm going to cut that back to two macadamia nuts allowed.  I don't want to stop eating the nuts entirely as I feel the nuts are helping to improve my energy levels.  Nuts do irritate the digestive system though.  I don't know why that is so, but suspect it could be due to the high magnesium levels, magnesium being a natural laxative.  

I'm also going to stop eating chicken, which I did today.  I doubt this is the issue as I've been eating chicken for the last couple of weeks without issue.  Chicken though has a history of being a trouble maker for me, so good to stop eating now and try adding back later.  

This is a troubling type of type of illness.  Imodium has no effect on it.  It comes on quickly.  I'm not wanting to leave the house, go on walks, or drive into town due to the upset stomach.  Hopefully one of the above ideas will calm the stomach and give me relief.


----------



## Beach

Doing alright.  Energy levels feel good this morning.  With that said the last few days illness does have me feeling uneasy and not entirely great.  Hopefully I'll be back in better shape today after the latest adjustments.


----------



## Beach

No upset stomach this afternoon...so far.  I think though I have stopped the upset stomachs that have been experienced the last couple of days.  I am feeling run down, tired now.  My eyes hurt also which is common for some reason after being sick for a few days.  My vision with up close objects is poor.  Reading is a chore.  I should be better by tomorrow.  

I also avoided potatoes and peppers, members of the nightshade family.  

Most likely the cause of the upset stomach was caused by eating to many macadamia nuts.  What I'm planning to do is tomorrow I'll begin eating the berry ice dessert.  I highly doubt it is a problem food.  If all goes well with it, I'll add chicken back into the diet.  Then I'll add potatoes and peppers.  

Eyes are blue today but are less so.


----------



## Beach

Energy levels OK.  Stomach doing well.   Eye sight remains blurry for up close vision.  Hopefully that will improve by later today.  

I'll eat the berry ice dessert later today.  Fingers crossed I don't become ill.  

I might end up raising my 2 macadamia nuts a day to 4 nuts a day if energy levels don't improve.


----------



## Beach

I ate the berry ice treat and it has caused no problem today.  I'll test again tomorrow to make sure.  

Energy levels alright today.  I'm not overly energetic but can do work when needed.  Appear beat up and worn down.  Eyes blueish.


----------



## Beach

I was thinking yesterday that since I'm avoiding spices it would be silly of me to not also avoid the nightshade family (potatoes, tomatoes, red peppers, tobacco, etc.)  The two tend to go together.  

I began eating this way yesterday, avoiding nightshade family along with spices and dairy products.  This morning I have excellent energy and I'm well to the stomach.


----------



## Beach

This will be nice if it remains, since yesterday, after I began to avoid the nightshade family, aches and pains went away.  Todays walk has been pain free.  I've guessed the pains were due to exercising to much.  The pains were mainly in my hips and also my hand as I've been using a wrist strengthener.  Time will tell if the aches were caused by potatoes, peppers, or tomatoes, but off to a good start.


----------



## Beach

It has been a great day.  Energy levels are good, and many aches and pains have largely gone away.  I'll keep an eye on the finger nail with mild pitting to see that pitting goes away in the coming weeks.  I'll keep avoiding nightshade family, spices and dairy.


----------



## Jasonaldean

Perfect, I hope all is well now with you.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  Few aches and pains felt.  My energy levels are good.  I believe it will be a good day.


----------



## Beach

I have done well today.  Energy levels are decent.  Stomach doing great.  No aches or pains noticed.  Even the longer term thumb pain has gone away.  Looking healthier.  About the only complaint is that comes to mind is that I'm finding it harder to concentrate today.  That is likely do to the extra exercises done.  I''ll hopefully sleep well and with that be back to typical tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

Bit beat up this morning from all the exercising done yesterday.  Doing well overall though.  Avoiding the nightshade family has been a positive.  Will be watching closely the finger nail with the small amount of pitting.  Hoping that will clear up on this diet.  From memory, the pitting began around the same time I began looking for snacks, and eating potato chips.  So it is another possibility for the cause.


----------



## Beach

Doing well today.  Energy levels are good.  

Had a comment this morning that my hand writing was attractive.  That's a positive that I look for.  When I'm not doing well, which is most of the time, my hand is shaky and my writing reflects that.  I've noticed that when I'm well my handwriting is attractive.   I jokingly will say, my writing has artistic flare when well.  I'll keep notes on how I write going forward.


----------



## Beach

181lbs this morning.  I was glad to see that.  Shortly before going to bed I weighed myself and found I was weighing more than hoped.  Nice to see I dropped the weight to levels expected.  

I'm hoping in the days ahead to be able to drop my weight into the 170lbs range.  I'm not hungry on this diet of avoiding nightshade family, dairy and spices.  With that it shouldn't difficult to loose some pounds.  Energy levels are good too.


----------



## Beach

Doing well today as I have lots of energy.  Weight is down to nearly 183lbs already.  The came as a surprise.  I might drop into the 170 range by tomorrow.  I have my doubts though.  Eyes are green.  All the exercising done effect the color of the eyes.


----------



## Beach

180lbs.  

Doing quite well to the stomach of late.  As a result I'm going to stop taking Imodium and see what happens.  

THinking historically, I've tried avoiding nightshade family, dairy and spices before in the past.  I had good success with this diet in that I experienced high energy levels.  The probem is that I still experienced stomach issues.  I don't know what went wrong in the past, other than in the past I was less aware of the problems fiber can cause and the stomach issues exercising stomach muscles can bring.


----------



## Beach

Was sick this afternoon.  I'm pretty sure I know the cause.  I got away from eating 2 or 3 nuts a day to eating a handful of nuts.  That isn't something I should do.  SO I'll go back to treating nuts more as medicine instead of delicious food.  

There is also the possibility that it was the ice berry dessert that made me ill.  I hadn't eaten that in awhile and ate some today.  Most likely it isn't a problem though but need to consider it.  

Might have answered my earlier question of why this diet when tried in the past didn't solve the stomach problem.  Back then I ate a lot of nuts.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  As long as I have good energy I'll feel I have the answer.  Hopefully over time the stomach will continue to improve on this diet of avoiding nightshade family, spices and dairy products as dairy seems to tire me out.


----------



## Beach

Good and bad news this afternoon.  The bad, I was sick again this afternoon.  The good, I still have lots of energy.  Most likely what I'm experiencing is a slow motion flare, at least that is what I jokingly have called this in the past.  Sometimes it takes a couple days to get everything out.  They never last more than two days from my experience.  

Todays illness also settles whether I'll continue to eat the fruit ice dessert.  I don't believe it to be a problem but I better stop eating it.  I've been sick more than well after having it.  I couple times I've had more problems after eating the berry ice and other times I've had terrible bathroom issues.  I'll find something else to snack on.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to try another idea also.  It has been after lunch that I've become ill.  FOr lunch I've been eating beef.  (In the morning I've been eating turkey and ofter eggs.)  I'll stop eating beef for awhile and see what happens.  I'm doing quite well with energy since I avoided cheese and dairy products.  Maybe beef is a problem too.


----------



## Beach

Energy levels are good this morning.  The big item to see is if I can stop being sick in the afternoon!  This has been unpleasant being overly ill.  I'll avoid beef and the fruit ice and hope that does the trick.  I'll be adding pork to the diet as I suspect pork is not a problem from the sense that it is just chewy and for now that hurts my teeth and gums.


----------



## Beach

No stomach sickness after lunch so far.  No signs of being ill in the near future.  Hope I have this solved by avoiding beef and that fruit treat I was having.  

It wasn't that long ago that I was eating similar to how I am now.  The stomach was doing well but I had the problem of eating a spicy chicken meal and afterwards would feel fatigued and weak.  I thought the problem to be spices.  The problem might be chemicals too.  I've known for awhile that synthetic vitamins will cause me to feel overly weak and exhausted.  Possibly other chemicals can make me feel similar.


----------



## Beach

Having avoided beef today, I'm feeling famished this later afternoon.  This has happened in the past, and as experienced not long ago when I was eating the spicy chicken.  Strange.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a typical start when I avoid beef and dairy products, I slept poorly last night.  WHen I avoid beef and dairy products I need less sleep apparently.  I was wide awake this morning at 2:00. 

On this diet my skin color tends to become more milk white I suppose.  I'm not sure if my eyes change blueish or not on this diet.  On the negative my gums can become swollen.  Negative or positive my personally will change while on the diet.  The stomach can be typical good or bad.


----------



## Beach

Two positive developments so far today.  The first being that the stomach still is doing well on this diet of avoiding beef, dairy, spices, and nightshade.  

The second positive is that for the last two days the tongue soreness has gone away.  Toward the end of eating meals often my tongue will burn and be sore.  Sometimes sores show up.  THis is an old problem.  For the last two days no tongue soreness.  

I'm a home body today though as I'm still uncertain about going for a walk away from the bathroom.  A few more good days and I should feel confident about walking around the neighborhood.


----------



## Beach

Stomach doing well.  Yesterday and this morning I've eaten lots of nuts.  If the theory that eating to many nuts caused the stomach problems, what I've eaten of late should help determine if that theory is correct or not.  

Energy levels decent.  Weight is 180lbs.


----------



## Beach

A little tired today but I have worked out hard of late.  That is what is feels like, exercise fatigue.  The stomach doing well despite eating lots and lots of nut.  It does have me a little concerned though that the stomach could become grumpy so not going far from home.  Overall, doing well, and glad the nuts are not causing trouble up to this point.  Eyes green in color.  I'm planning to be less active tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

180lbs.  Woke up sore, and beat up.  The stomach is doing well though.  I'm fairly sure the waking up poorly is due to eating to many nuts the last couple of days.  THey have the digestive system irritated, which when irritated everything else in the body hurts.  I most likely should be back to feeling more typical by this afternoon, is my guess.


----------



## Beach

Tiring day so far.  I've been exhausted since I work up and remain so this afternoon.  Hopefully I'll be better by this evening or tomorrow and imagine I will be.  Stomach doing fine.


----------



## Beach

More adjustments I see made to the notes.  Lets see, doing well today, tired which is typical.  I either tire myself out with the diet or tire myself out with exercise.  I've been exercising more than typical of late.  

Something I haven't noted, my waist has increased in size by an inch.  I've lost weight though and visually can see the belly fat that I have has decreased.  I think what has happened is all the swimming I've been doing has widened my hips.  I know some weight lifting exercises can be do this.  I'm guessing swimming has done similar to me.


----------



## Beach

With the problems with deleted posts I'll stop posting in the thread.  I've worn out my welcome.  Instead I'll go back to writing notes in my note book.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to write a little bit to the more or less blog I've kept here.  It would be good to have some notes on this idea if something comes of it.  

I've been experiencing some very good stomach days recently after avoiding all artificial colors.  My energy levels at times have been terrible but with the stomach good, the energy should rebound.  Will see.  One of the difficult parts with avoiding artificial colors is that my over the counter medicine has artificial colors in it.  I've been avoiding it too.


----------



## Beach

I like the direction I'm going so far, with avoiding artificial colors.  The stomach is doing well, most of the time.  Energy levels are well, most of the time.  I still have some pitting in one finger nail.  It appears to be improving further on this diet.  I've often suspected that eating jello from the cause of hte pitting.  I avoided pork and I avoided beef in hopes of ridding mysel of the pitting.  The one item i didn't test till now is avoiding artificial color.  Maybe in a month or two I'll know if this is a successful idea, avoiding artificial colors.


----------



## htownrockets

I've always been 100% healthy until May of 2017 when I developed a perianal abscess. Of course, I didn't know that's what it was until I couldn't eat, sleep, or move without being in excruciating pain. I went to the urgent care and got an MRI and was brough to the hospital for incision and drainage. After thinking that was the end of it and having to pack the wound for several months, IT CAME BACK. After a hot epsom salt bath one morning it burst on it's own and I went back to the surgeon for more follow-up. he prescribed more antibiotics, etc until the thing kept flaring up. I went in for a second surgery to see what was going on in there with the possibility of a fistulotomy. My surgeon said he cleaned out the hyper granulation tissue and found an enormous clump of ingrown hair within the wound bed that he removed. This time my wound was much bigger and began packing it all over again. After 2 months my surgeon said stop packing it and let it heal everything is looking good when all of the sudden... it flared up again. I was able to push near the area and the exudate was bloody, thick, and stringy. My surgeon then said, "it's just not healing right because of the location.. there's nothing in there," and sent me to a wound care specialist. Since going to the wound care specialist and apply Biotine on gauze pads to the area 2-3 times a day the wound has SIGNIFICANTLY gone down in size, but once a week the area still flares up and I'm able to push and massage bloody stringy pus out of it in the shower--it seems to get better, and then returns with less severity every 1-2 weeks. I feel like I have tried so many things including Tumeric pills, garlic pills, wild oregano pills... nothing stops the flare ups. I have been reading recently about colloidal silver and the benefits all across the spectrum of adding this as a supplement orally but that you can also apply it topically. I have not seen any "success stories" for perianal abscess wounds w/the possibility of it being a fistula or some freak ingrown hair on hairy Italian man using honestly.. ANYTHING except for traveling to India to get it treated there and that's out of the question. The time and money would bankrupt me. Is there anyone who has found relief without reoccurrance using colloidal silver as an option?


----------



## Beach

I'm going to nix the artificial color idea already.  While I was avoiding artificial color I was also sort of staying away from beef and dairy products.  I'm now leaning toward that being why I was feeling better.  I failed earlier in the year to go long term with avoiding beef and dairy.  One of the problems with this avoid diet is that pork is a problem also.  I'm also afraid to eat chicken.  The illness with chicken is different, not painful typically, but historically eating chicken has been a big problem.  Maybe somethign else went wrong in the past when I ate lots of chicken though.  This is the time to try this avoiddiet of staying away from beef and dairy.  The hurricane seasons peak is coming to an end.  The roads are not packed with tourists andwill not be so for another 3 to 4 months.  So with that, I'll go long term avoiding pork, beef and dairy and see what it gets me.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a good start so far with avoiding beef and dairy, along with eating chicken.  No upset stomachs from the chicken.  I remain guarded about the chicken.  If chicken doesn't cause major stomach issues then in the past I likely was eating to much fiber.  

My eyes have turned bluish of late.  The bluish eyes came quickly this time on the diet.  I suspect eating nuts and the nutrition they provide helps in the area of eye color.  Along with the eyes being bluish, my eye sight has improved.  My eyes are less blurred when reading.


----------



## Beach

For the last few days I've done poorly on this diet of avoiding dairy and beef, along with eating chicken.  I'm also eating less food in hopes of losing a few pounds.  That's the shaky part, eating less causes me to be overly tired and fatigued.  The good bit is that while tired and fatigued so far I've been able to function.  Typically when I get like this, when eating dairy, I crash and need to eat.  It doesn't help that my stomach is not doing all that well here early on the diet.  If the stomach begins to do better my energy levels should improve some.


----------



## Beach

The pitting on the one finger nail is gone.  I don't see pitting and don't feel pitting on that nail.  I'm guessing the current diet of avoiding beef, dairy and pork is responsible for the pitting going away.


----------



## vanphuccity

I have been pushing myself!:rosette1:


----------



## Beach

I believe I've found another food that causes me stomach problems.  When I eat cashew nuts I'll consistently become sick with diarrhea 12 to 24 hours later.  I've tested this several times and results were the same.  I'll avoid cashews.  Macadamia nuts do not appear to cause me stomach issues.  I'll test in the future almonds.


----------



## Beach

Change my mind, cashews are likely not an allergy problem.  Cashews instead likely just irritate my intestine.  I can replicate the sickness from cashews by eating other nuts.  

I have a good thing going though.  I'm doing well by avoiding pork, beef and milk products.  my energy levels are improved, and mentally I'm feeling better.  When I avoid beef and milk products I noticed that my personality changes, in that I'm more upbeat and energetic.


----------



## Beach

My eyes have turned blue in color. They have been blue for a number of days now.  The only time my eyes have become blue is when avoiding beef and dairy products.


----------



## Beach

This is very encouraging.  A problem I have is that when irritated my digestive system will pulse or throb painfully.  It is a constant problem.  

I've noticed of late that the throbbing has been going down.  Yesterday I did some exercises that should have my stomach pulsing this morning.  Instead there is no throbbing this morning.  

The diet I'm following I'm guessing is helping, with getting rid of the throbbing.  I'm avoiding beef, dairy and pork.  

I've also recently begun drinking beet juice to raise NO levels.  

Learned the other day of a grandfather that would experience swollen gums with an unknown cause.  Don't know and will never know if he had similar to what I experience after eating pork.  It does make me wonder if there is a connection though as food allergies are reported to run in families.


----------



## Beach

The throbbing in the intestinal area remains gone.  I'm guessing avoiding beef and dairy products is the cause for the improvement.  As expected I'm experiencing less diarrhea. The colon is likely healing some.   

For the past couple weeks I've had some back problems.  The back becomes sore after I eat.  A few hours after a meal the soreness tends to go away.  I'm going to experiment and see if the back pain is caused by something I'm eating.  I'll start with avoiding a candy I'll have.  Possibly the artificial colors in the candy are the problem.


----------



## Beach

Artificial color does not appear to be the cause of the sore back.  I'm now guessing that the back issue has more to do with being more bloated.  I'm fairly certain that is the answer now.  

I've been sick quite a bit the last couple days.  The problem comes from over eating nuts.  I'm doing well though overall, with energy levels being decent.  When the stomach is upset other parts of the body can hurt as with my back, and with a foot.  My left foot aches.  The pain likely will be gone once the stomach calms down.  Most importantly I am experiencing no stomach throbbing on this diet of avoiding beef, dairy and pork.  I appear healthy most of the time.


----------



## Beach

Lost more weight.  I'm down to 177 to 176lbs.  My diet isn't all that different from the past, with the exception that I'm avoiding pork, beef and cheese.  I've been aiming to drop my weight to 170lbs.  I suspect now that I won't have a choice.  On this pork free diet I'll be dropping my weight to 170lbs and lower, is my guess.  

I don't recall the last time I experienced throbbing in the stomach area.  

I do become sick to the stomach easily and quickly while on this diet.  

My back can be tender at times but that has been improving of late.


----------



## Beach

I began taking chondroitin sulfate recently.  For the last 3 days I've stopped having watery diarrhea.  My stomach has improved.  I began taking the chondroitin sulfate after reading some have found sulphur to be beneficial for IBD conditions and for the heart.  It is likely a coincidence that I'm doing better since taking sulphur but thought to note.  

I'm going to try taking MSM, another sulphur supplement this week.


----------



## Beach

i surprisingly continue to do well after I began taking the sulfur supplement.  I've only been sick to the stomach once.  I've been eating poorly.  I've been eating many nuts.  Typically that would make me sick to my stomach.  It has not done so, since I began taking sulfur.  The extra nuts though have made me tired.


----------



## Beach

The throbbing in the stomach area remains gone.  This is undoubtably big.    

Most likely it is beef and dairy products that cause the throbbing.  I can remember when eating beef and dairy products, along with turkey, I can at times make the digestive system work somewhat.  I would never completely heal though.  The throbbing would remain, along with poor energy levels.  Most likely it is beef and dairy that cause the throbbing.


----------



## Beach

Eyes are blue more often.  They are blue even after exercising most of the time.  Hopefully the body is being turned on.  

Been eating a great many nuts.  I have not been overly sick from eating the large amount of nuts.  I have been tired the last few days though.  Appears the gut is healing some, being able to handle the difficult to digest nuts.


----------



## Nym

I will never forget the first time I set foot back on my local beach ... first time in so many years I couldn't even tell you. It was February 2015. My left foot was swollen for some reason but I hauled it along and into the water each day thereafter, all through winter and into the following summer. The foot healed in no time - ocean water is full of magnesium chloride, another essential mineral and best absorbed via the skin - our largest organ.

MMS is fantastic! I have my dog on it as well, and know many ppl who consume tablespoons of the stuff daily in their drinking water. Sulphur is an essential mineral to the body, and unless we all grow our own greens, onions, garlic, we will never get enough. Today's over-farmed soil$ simply don't allow for it. I grow all my own greens and herbs. I make kombucha and kefir for their high probiotic and B content. Apple cider vinegar is another mainstay - it builds the hydrochloric acid levels which digest food. 

You're brave and willing, and that is the biggest factor in getting and staying well! Hat's off to you. Keep upping the anti. You can change 96% of the cells in your body over 12months!


----------



## Nym

htownrockets said:


> I've always been 100% healthy until May of 2017 when I developed a perianal abscess. Of course, I didn't know that's what it was until I couldn't eat, sleep, or move without being in excruciating pain. I went to the urgent care and got an MRI and was brough to the hospital for incision and drainage. After thinking that was the end of it and having to pack the wound for several months, IT CAME BACK. After a hot epsom salt bath one morning it burst on it's own and I went back to the surgeon for more follow-up. he prescribed more antibiotics, etc until the thing kept flaring up. I went in for a second surgery to see what was going on in there with the possibility of a fistulotomy. My surgeon said he cleaned out the hyper granulation tissue and found an enormous clump of ingrown hair within the wound bed that he removed. This time my wound was much bigger and began packing it all over again. After 2 months my surgeon said stop packing it and let it heal everything is looking good when all of the sudden... it flared up again. I was able to push near the area and the exudate was bloody, thick, and stringy. My surgeon then said, "it's just not healing right because of the location.. there's nothing in there," and sent me to a wound care specialist. Since going to the wound care specialist and apply Biotine on gauze pads to the area 2-3 times a day the wound has SIGNIFICANTLY gone down in size, but once a week the area still flares up and I'm able to push and massage bloody stringy pus out of it in the shower--it seems to get better, and then returns with less severity every 1-2 weeks. I feel like I have tried so many things including Tumeric pills, garlic pills, wild oregano pills... nothing stops the flare ups. I have been reading recently about colloidal silver and the benefits all across the spectrum of adding this as a supplement orally but that you can also apply it topically. I have not seen any "success stories" for perianal abscess wounds w/the possibility of it being a fistula or some freak ingrown hair on hairy Italian man using honestly.. ANYTHING except for traveling to India to get it treated there and that's out of the question. The time and money would bankrupt me. Is there anyone who has found relief without reoccurrance using colloidal silver as an option?


I haven't had your exact problem re consistent flare-ups, but I have used CS both orally and topically. I also applied coconut oil as often as I could along with Natural vitamin E. Coconut oil has many anti-bacterial/fungal properties. Use an organic coconut oil. I also super-boosted my vitamin D and C via sunshine and citrus for a period/season of 4months. I've had no issue since.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Nym for the encouragement.   

I can imagine the beaches are spectacular in Australia!  One of these days I hope I'm well enough to visit your country and see the sights, beaches included.  Glad your foot felt better after spending time at the ocean side.


----------



## Beach

Noticed I was able to stretch far without out causing a painful muscle strain.  

I have not seen a tongue sore in some time.  That's a very positive development.


----------



## Beach

For the last week I've noticed that in the evenings my hair is becoming oily and healthy appearing.  If I'm on the right diet, over time my hair should become oily by the afternoon.


----------



## Nym

This will help enormously. Keeping upping the anti, especially when you're feeling well:

https://www.culturedfoodlife.com/cultured-food-life-podcast/


----------



## Beach

Thanks Nym, I'll take a listen to the pod cast on the micro dome later.  

For about the past week I've been using the bathroom less and less.  Weight has remained the same at 177lbs.  

Found after exercise, the last two times, I have not been tired and fatigued the next day or two.  This could be a huge development.


----------



## Beach

Did a great amount of exercise.  I was tired the next day but not overly tired and fatigued.  My energy levels were good and I did well overall.  Good sign.  If i'm on the right diet though I suspect I have a long time to go toward being recovered.


----------



## Beach

Very pleased this morning.  Yesterday I exercises hard.  Typically after such a workout I'd be in a great amount of pain and fatigue the next morning.  This morning though I'm feeling good.  No fatigue being felt.  I hope tomorrow is the same.


----------



## Beach

It turned cool today.  Typically i handle the cold poorly, to the point that it can be difficult to function.  Today was different, I felt and did fine in the cold.  The chilly air did not bother me.  Most likely it is beef and dairy products that make me feel chilled after eating.


----------



## Beach

It's chilly in the house this morning and I feel fine.  It's always magical when this happens, when the cold doesn't make me feel awful.  I am sick to the stomach and have been for a couple days.  I'm guessing exercises and eating to many nuts caused that.  My energy levels are very good despite being ill.


----------



## Beach

Thought to note, I keep going back and forth in my mind on what could be helping, avoiding pork or avoiding beef and dairy.  I'll likely never eat pork again.  It causes gum swelling consistently, along with dry skin and hair falling out.  Beef and dairy products cause lesser issues themselves, being chilled being one of them.  The cold feeling can also come from eating fiber rich foods.  It has me thinking the chilled feeling experienced from eating cheese might be similar to eating fiber, since both tend to bulk up stools.  What ever the answer, if my digestive system improves eventually I'll likely eating hamburger for a week and see what happens.  

Weight 176lbs.  I'm sick to the stomach nearly all the time but with less urgency.  No tongue marking.  No stomach throbbing being experienced.


----------



## Beach

It has been nearly 3 months since I began avoiding pork.  It is nearly 2 months since I began avoiding beef and dairy products.  

I've been taking imodium for the past week.  Typically Imodium helps little.  This past week it appears Imodium helps considerably, for a day.  Possibly a positive development.  Maybe in 2 to 3 months in the future I'll be nearly well to the stomach but not recovered.  Just a guess, if I am healing.


----------



## Beach

Cool weather still is not bothering me.  THere should be a good test on this next week as temperatures are expected to drop into the middle 50s for lows.  Imodium is sill working.  My gums became sore after eating some chewy food.  It has me thinking this morning that beef and dairy products are the cause of my stomach issues.


----------



## Deleted member 431298

Hi Beach -
Just wondering if you were ever on Methotrexate? I am on a truckload of restrictions (no dairy, organic and partly vegan, no gluten, anti-stress etc. ). It all helps a bit but the only thing which can really put me in remission is Methotrexate. 
Biologic drugs could too but after an 'incident' which killed 50% of my kidney function I nowstay clear of them.

I suspect (personal belief, not mainstream doctors) the cause of my disease is that some types of bacteria aggravate my immune system. I am unable to fend them off by myself and diarrhea, fatigue, weight loss sets in as the bacteria grow in my gut. Methotrexate is the only thing which can keep them at bay. When I try to vane off it I slowly get worse - after three weeks on it again I get much better. 
Methotrexate is a Folic Acid Antagonist, and some researchers have found evidence that Methotrexate robs the bad bacteria of folic acid (they can't synthesize it themselves), and so they die - and the immune system calms down. this last bit is still controversial but anyway - it works for me and I wanted to ask if you have tried it?
cheers.


----------



## Beach

Hi OleJ,

No, I've not tried taking methotrexate before.  Your mention is the first time I've heard of it.  Glad that you have found something that helps your condition and hope that it continues to do so.  Off the top of my head it reminds me a little bit of the SCD diet.  It seems to be the most popular diet on the sight for those with Crohns to try.  The diet theory being to starve the bad bacteria of carbohydrates so they can not grow, and to prove the body with healthy probiotics to fight the bad bacteria.  That is the theory.  I've noticed some on the sight mentioning they find the SCD diet helpful and others less so.  If it works, taking methotraxate might be an easier way to achieve the SCD diet goal.


----------



## Beach

Had a very good conversation today.  I was able to banter with others with ease.  Typically I'm to tired and worn down to do that.  Very good sign I believe.


----------



## Deleted member 431298

Beach said:


> Hi OleJ,
> 
> No, I've not tried taking methotrexate before.  Your mention is the first time I've heard of it.  Glad that you have found something that helps your condition and hope that it continues to do so.  Off the top of my head it reminds me a little bit of the SCD diet.  It seems to be the most popular diet on the sight for those with Crohns to try.  The diet theory being to starve the bad bacteria of carbohydrates so they can not grow, and to prove the body with healthy probiotics to fight the bad bacteria.  That is the theory.  I've noticed some on the sight mentioning they find the SCD diet helpful and others less so.  If it works, taking methotraxate might be an easier way to achieve the SCD diet goal.


I think you are right, both the SCD and GAPS diets are believed towork thst way. My diet is somewhere inbetween with less meat.


----------



## Beach

I was tired most of the day.  I suspect the tiredness was caused by the Imodium.  Taking Imodium everyday, while helping considerably with diarrhea of late, probably irritates an inflamed colon.  I'll go back to using Imodium when needed instead of everyday.


----------



## Beach

Continued to be tired today.  I'll keep an eye on a new nitric oxide formula I began a few days ago.  Possibly it is a problem.  I have doubts though.  Had a small gathering today, and failed miserably with being chatty.  Just to tired for being talkative.  Today I'm more sure than ever that pork is the cause of my stomach issues.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting.  I now have a butt.  I've known for awhile that when I avoid milk and beef that my muscles enlarge.  

Reading today I came across a mention that those with celiac disease often have a pot belly and no butt, along with stomach problems.  

My belly is not so much enlarged but my rear has not always been there.  Others in my family have this issue.  So it has me thinking this evening the answer for me is avoiding beef and milk. 

I've noticed that those that develop Alzheimer's tend to loose their butt.  A few people on my father's side of the family have developed Alzheimer's.  DOn't know if connected.


----------



## Beach

A cold front passed through the area and it is chilly indoors.   The chill does not bother me though.  That is a nice change.  

Was on my feet for much of yesterday.  I had the strength to do that.  I was tired and back hurt afterwards though.  

Was well to the stomach yesterday, with out the help of cheese of Imodium.


----------



## Beach

No painful stomach throbbing.  My tongue continues to look very healthy.  Yesterday I lifted weight hard.  I was tired soon afterwards and felt chilled.  By that evening though I was feeling better.  This morning I'm feeling good and upbeat.  All positive developments I believe.


----------



## Beach

I've been able to eat more and more nuts without to much trouble.  Very happy about that. 

I appear sickly during the morning and afternoon typically.  In the evenings I'm consistently appearing healthy.


----------



## Beach

Strange observation but is a consistent event.  If I eat lots of fiber or eat lots of nuts, items that can irritate the digestive system I develop a runny nose and sneeze often.  I also tend to develop sore areas around the body.  My left foot for some awful reason is overly tender this morning.  It hurt yesterday too.


----------



## Beach

Found I can eat more fiber but to much fiber will make me very sick.  Was ill yesterday evening and am sick this morning.  I'll be tired out today.  Stomach is lightly throbbing this morning.


----------



## Beach

I've noticed that while on this diet of avoiding beef, milk, pork, my knee probably has not happened.  FOr the week I will not do leg dead lifts.  I'll see if the knees still feel good by Friday.  That will be something if the knees feel fine and pain free.


----------



## Beach

Knees do not hurt after avoiding leg exercises for a number of days.  I can feel the legs feel different.  The knees should be sore from past experience.  They are not sore though, the knees feel strong, and I suspect that is due to avoiding beef, and dairy products. 

I'll do some leg lifting this morning as that helps to keep me warm.  It's turned cool once again.


----------



## Beach

Went for a bike ride last night.  Headed back early due to the stomach hurting.  Pumping the legs was the cause.  Didn't get sick though as would traditionally happen.  Pleased about that.  I am exhausted this morning though.  Tongue looks good and healthy.  Positive sign.


----------



## Beach

I've been eating a great deal of garlic.  I'm even taking a garlic capsule.  It had me thinking in the past I noticed when I ate a beef hamburger and placed garlic salt onto the burger, the skin around finger nails would pull away.  The area would bleed.  I blamed the garlic on causing this.  I'm doubtful now as I have not had any problems with finger nails and bleeding with all the garlic being eating now.  That leaves beef as the cause of the finger nail bleeding.  

When I'm energetic I have little difficulty holding a decent conversation.  Last night I had a good example of that.  When tired out, which is happening less often, I'm not much of a talker.  

After exercising I notice that my muscles remain inflated much longer of late.


----------



## Beach

I avoided eating eggs today.  I also avoided chicken.  Instead I ate turkey meals.  This afternoon I look healthy and my energy levels are much higher.  I'll add avoiding eggs and chicken to this diet for a few days and see what happens.  

I've been looking for this good energy for awhile now.  Was thinking it would appear slowly but I might have simply been on the wrong track.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling quite energetic this morning and appearing healthy too.  I'll stick with avoiding eggs, plus the other foods for the week.  If the good energy continues for the week I'll plan on adding beef to the diet next Monday. 

I could have simply been feeling better due to avoiding dairy products.  Many write about the potential negatives of dairy products.


----------



## Beach

I had very good energy yesterday.  This morning I feel I have very good energy once again.  Avoiding eggs and chicken, along with the other foods, is off to a good start.  

Stomach doing well.  Weight was around 178lbs.  

I'm guessing that when I avoided chicken and eggs in the past, but had poor energy levels it was due to eating lots of cheese.  I'll go with a guess that the theory that dairy products have to much calcium in it for our bodies to handle and that resulted in poor energy.


----------



## Beach

Since avoiding egg and chicken I've been sort of well to the stomach.  It is an unexpected change.  Makes me wonder about the nitric oxide and sulfur I've been taking.  

Energy levels remain very good today.


----------



## Beach

GUms are sore.  They have been sore from yesterday.  The feeling is similar to what I've noticed when I eat pork.  It might be that when i avoid eggs and chicken that my gums can swell up.  I've been afraid to eat beef when i go on a diet avoiding eggs and chicken.  Pork has traditionally been the food I eat when avoiding beef.


----------



## Beach

Gums remain sore this morning.  Energy levels remain elevated.


----------



## Beach

I've done 50 push ups each day for the last few days.  My energy levels remain good.  My arms feel as if they could fall off, but energy is decent.  Stomach is doing well enough.  

I'm going to add beef to the diet tomorrow to see if my energy levels remain elevated.  I'll keep avoiding pork, egg, and chicken.


----------



## Beach

I ate beef lunch meat today and have had good energy this afternoon.  The stomach is doing well.  I appear healthy enough.  So far so good.  I'll keep avoiding eggs, chicken, pork and dairy products.


----------



## Beach

Gums quite sore and tender this morning.  It is hard to chew.  I'm eating soft food.  Energy levels are good though.  Eating beef so far does not appear to be a problem.


----------



## Beach

Hair changed from being dry to being moist when I avoided eggs and chicken.  

Gums remain tender.  THe pain is not that bad this morning.  

Stomach doing well.  I'm only a week into avoiding chicken and eggs and typically it is one week later on this diet that I can experience horrific stomach problems.  Hope that doesn't happen this time.


----------



## Beach

I've been looking and trying to consistently get my eyes blue in color, but so far I've not had success.  Thinking about it, historically the only diet I can recall that had my eyes blue all the time was when I avoided citrus.  On the avoid citrus diet though I was always sick to my stomach.  

This time I'll add a few twists.  I'll avoid citrus along with avoiding honey.  Honey can be made with citrus pollen.  Additionally I'll keep avoiding synthetic vitamins.  I know that synthetic vitamins will cause my stomach to become upset and when I was on the avoid citrus diet years back I was taking a multi vitamin.


----------



## Beach

my sore inflamed gums no longer hurt.  Since avoiding citrus the pain has quickly gone away.  Will monitor to see if it lasts.


----------



## Beach

Sore gums pretty much gone.  The gums feel good after avoiding citrus, synthetic vitamins.  

Had a hard time finishing breakfast.  My appetite was not large this morning.  

Stomach hurts a bit but nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Beach

If there are food withdrawals I'm experiencing that with avoiding citrus.  I felt pretty terrible this morning and in the afternoon.  Fatigue levels are up.  I'm tired.  I'm peeing more than typical.  My appetite is gone.  I have a slight headache.    

On the positive side I appear healthier.  I'm also speaking well.  My mouth is drier and find talking easier.  

I'm guessing this run down feeling after avoiding citrus should last for a few days if not weeks.


----------



## Beach

I think there is a good chance that avoiding citrus is the answer I'm looking for.  I know having blue clear eyes is associated with good health for me.  On this diet, just in a few days, my eyes have looked quite healthy.  Typically it is easy for my eyes to become red after being rubbed.  The eyes will be blood shot for a hour or so.  Now that isn't happening.  The eyes are clear all the time, at least for the last couple of days.  

There would be more that makes me sick.  I know synthetic vitamins are a problem.  I know cantellope, watermelon and other melons are a problem.  Possibly honey is a problem.  Hopefully after avoiding all of them for a month or more I'll be healthy.


----------



## Beach

Avoiding citrus, for me, has been another food that effects my mood.  Avoiding dairy does similar.  Tired today but feeling upbeat overall.  Stomach doing well enough.  My appearance is healthy.  I'm handling the cold well.  It's turned chilly and windy but I'm not all that bothered by the weather compared to normal.  Would make for a nice Christmas gift to get health and be able to move forward.


----------



## Beach

It feels that my gums are healed up, not swollen anylonger.  My energy levels have been good of late.  I'm appearing healthy.  I'll keep avoiding citrus, pork, synthetic vitamins.  I've been able to eat lots of fiber of late.  I've not experienced any trouble from the extra fiber rich foods of blue berries, grapes and carrots.


----------



## Beach

Continue to do well on the diet of mainly avoiding citrus.  I'm thinking of adding pork to the diet next week.  I'll see if my gums swell up or not.  So far while avoiding citrus the gums have healed entirely.  There is no swelling.  There are times where I look very healthy.  It's the look I'm looking for as I recall it goes with the long term healthy stomach and good reliable energy.  Who knows maybe I'll have a future starting in 2019, which is always dangerous for me to think.  I'm more likely to be let down once again.


----------



## Beach

It is wonderful that citrus appears to cause my sore gums.  Having that helps to relieve doubts of the diet I'm following.  

I'm going to begin eating pork tomorrow.  Pork is the original food I suspected of causing the gum inflammation.  I'm assuming that pork did cause some problems but those gum problems developed due to pork being chewy.


----------



## Beach

Ate ham today and I'm doing fine.  The gums are not inflamed.  The whites of my eyes are looking very white.  There is no blood in them.  That's a nice change.  My eyes are not blue.  Maybe in a few months the color change will happen.  Energy levels are good.  I suspect I could stand on my feet all day without much issue.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to note, finger nail pitting is gone.  THe pitting has been with me for quite awhile to some degree.  I don't know when the pitting went away but I don't see it or feel it anymore.


----------



## Beach

I ate an extraordinary amount of fiber rich foods today and I'm still alive this evening.  So far no stomach pain noticed.  I look unhealthy when looking in the mirror.  Eating fiber will do that to me.  Despite looking terrible, rather pleased about this development, being able to eat some fiber without causing enormous stomach issues.  Hope the diet of mainly avoiding citrus continues to work.  Hopefully I'm healing.    

My gums remain in good shape.  I've been eating pork for a number of days now without issue.


----------



## Beach

Have had an upset stomach the last two days.  It's likely the extra fiber being eaten that is the cause.  I'll begin taking imodium regularly.  

Seems that I feel more.  I feel more pain when working out.  I feel happier when out and about.  This happens when I begin to feel better.  My eyes are also blue.  It's an area that is hard to measure with certainty.  It wold be nice if the eyes turned blue, the body basically turned on.  

The gum remain in good shape, no swelling.  I've only been eating pork lunch meat which is soft.  Next week I'll likely do a trial of eating pork chops.  Those are chewy and will test if my gums become swollen or not.


----------



## Beach

Added pineapple to the diet yesterday.  Doing well.  

Going to begin eating pork chops today.  Plan to do so for the whole week.  THis should give me a good idea about my gum health.  

Cleaned and waxed 3 vehicles yesterday.   I had good energy afterwards.  Typically washing one car will exhaust me.


----------



## Beach

I've eaten lots of chewy pork since yesterday.  No gum problems so far.  Had a good deal of energy yesterday.  Found myself jogging for 30 minutes.  It was surprising how much energy I had.


----------



## Beach

Gums holding up well.  No swelling after eating pork for awhile.  

Im quite tired.  Last night I was overly worn down and this morning I'm still feeling beat up.  The problem is that I've been walking over 10 miles a day of late.  It will be good to relax and recover today.


----------



## Beach

I was sick yesterday.  The stomach was acting up most of the afternoon.  I'm better now this morning.  Most likely this illness was caused by over exercising and eating to many nuts.  There is always a concern that a new food being eaten is the cause also.  I'll continue to eat pork but will keep to monitor if my stomach acts up more than typical.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to go back to avoiding beef.  That is what I ate, beef, when I had the upset stomach on the 9th.  I've continued to eat beef and I've felt tired ever since.  My eyes are red this evening.  

In the past I used to believe it was dairy products that caused the red eyes.  Maybe it is beef also.  Will see.  Hope my energy levels come back.


----------



## Beach

I'm also going to keep an eye on my weight.  I've noticed since I added beef back into the diet on Dec. 14th that my weight keeps going up.  I'm up 5lbs since I added beef to the diet.  I also have experienced a few times muscle cramping since eating beef, but didn't make a possible connection - if there is one.


----------



## Beach

Feeling better this morning after avoiding beef.  

Weight was 182lbs.  Will see if my weight drifts downward to 176lbs in a few weeks after avoiding beef.


----------



## Beach

No doubt about it, I'm feeling much better today after avoiding beef.  I'll keep avoiding beef.  In a few weeks I'll add chewy pork into the diet to see what happens with my gums.


----------



## Beach

180lbs this morning.  I expect to loose weight avoiding beef but am surprised to loose 2lbs in  a day.  

Wil put avoiding beef on a permanent list.  The only food similar is milk.  I never drink milk or have a product with a little milk, butter, etc in it.  I know if I drink milk, even a tiny bit, I'll feel miserable for the day.  I'll become chilled and ache all over.  The one exception is cheese.  I can eat cheese without feeling horrible.  I don't feel great eating cheese but it does have a constipating effect.  

I'll undoubtably find other foods to be concerned over.  Pork in particular comes to find.  I'll test pork again in a few months.  Figure there is no rush.


----------



## Beach

Wanted to note, regular store bought beef makes me feel awful.  Grass fed beef doesn't make me feel that badly.  Eating grass fed cheese and beef can make the gut well, but I don't recover and begin to develop lots of dental problems, cavities, chipped teeth, etc.


----------



## Beach

Feeling upbeat, doing well.  Avoiding beef and milk products is an old idea I've tried a number of times.  It's a matter of whether I avoided it long enough.  

Energy levels are good today.  Stomach is doing fine.


----------



## Beach

I've likely noted this before and forgot about it.  this is big.  It looks like the muscle cramping has been caused by eating beef.  At least the cramping has gone away once I stopped eating beef a week ago.  I can stretch without the muscles painfully cramping up.  

Additionally my skin color has slightly changed since eating beef.  Before I had a natural tan, or olive complexion.  Now since avoiding beef and dairy products my skin is less tan.  I know from experience when well for a longish period of time the skin turns whitish with little tan.  

Energy levels have been soso of late.  I've been weight lifting and exercising more than typical.  That likely is hurting my energy levels more than anything else.  

Weight is 180lbs.


----------



## Beach

As is typical tired when on this diet of avoiding beef and dairy products.  Doing well though.  I'm going to concentrate on seeing if I become overly ill at times.  I have doubts that I will which is a good sign if it happens.


----------



## Beach

I'll keep track of how the stomach is doing.  Maybe if I stop the big upset stomach attacks on this diet that would be telling.  So far so good with avoiding milk and beef.  No big stomach urgent issues.  I am sick but not terribly ill.  My energy as usual are poor and concentrating abilities can be poor at times also.


----------



## Beach

Oh, forgot small detail but have noticed that when I avoid beef and milk products I do not develop acne after eating coconut.


----------



## Beach

I've gained 5 pounds in the last couple of days.  I've used the bathroom less frequently of late.  I'm guessing that is why I've gained the weight.  My energy levels were very poor yesterday.  I didn't want to do much at all.  I was feeling greatly fatigued.


----------



## Beach

Feeling rather run down with poor energy.  Imagine feeling overly fatigued will be a common theme for the next 4 months at least.  Hopefully I'll gain better energy levels eventually.  It hurts always feeling fatigued.  

On the positive I'm looking healthier and the stomach is doing well.


----------



## Beach

I've been keeping track of my eye sight, and little doubt since avoiding beef my eye sight has improved.  I can now read small print without difficulty.  

I noticed that my eye sight improved when I avoided dairy/cheese in the past.  Apparently beef plays a roll in this also.


----------



## Beach

i have good energy this morning.  Last night the good energy arrived.  It's obviously nice to have this, not feel dragged down and in pain.  

It's certainly a change as just the other day i was so fatigued and tired that it was difficult to talk.  

I'm guessing the good energy will be gone by sometime today.


----------



## Beach

stomach hurts this morning.  I feel rather lousy.  Look healthy though.  My skin is looking good and healthy in general.


----------



## Beach

I'm at about the 3 week mark of avoiding beef and dairy.  I've have stomach pain that was uncomfortable to deal with.  I've had times where I was overly exhausted and fatigued.  

What I have not had during these 3 weeks has been a large stomach flare up.  That's a positive sign.  If I can keep the large flares away that will give me confidence.  

As typically happens on this diet I've filled out.  My cloths feel tighter.  My weight has been around the same though.  I've gained a couple pounds being at around 182lbs.  I'd prefer to see 180lbs and lower but can't complain to much.


----------



## Beach

There is little doubt, my eye sight continues to improve since avoiding milk and beef.  I can read small print easily now.


----------



## Beach

A problem that I have with avoiding beef and milk products concerns confidence that the diet will work.  

THis is because in the past I've avoided milk and dairy products for years.  During that time I didn't eat much beef.  Avoiding beef wasn't purposeful during that time.  i just didn't care for the taste.  I don't believe I ever fixed a beef dish at home during that time.  I rarely ate out and when I did I opted for a chicken dish.  

Thinking about it yesterday is occurred to me that i was wrong.  I did eat beef, at least once a week.  WHen I avoided milk products, during that time I was able to function.  I was able to work.  During lunch time there was a roast beef sandwich shop up the road.  I used to pick up lunch for everyone from the roast beef sandwich shop.  So I did eat beef.  

This gives me confidence to continue with the diet.  It's going to take more than 4 months to become well if this is the answer.


----------



## Beach

Haven't been majorly sick this week, at least up to this point.  No flares.  That's always a good sign.  Hope it continues while on this diet of avoiding beef, dairy and pork.  I'm not purposely avoiding pork but noticed I haven't had any.   

I'm talking decently well.  I'm not the best talker still but this week I have the energy to communicate what I'm looking for.


----------



## Beach

I'm exhausted this morning.  It doesn't take much weight lifting to have me tired out the next day.  

In the past I kept careful watch over my finger nails.  Sometimes they would pit.  At some point I stopped monitoring the nails and during that time the pitting went away.  During that time though I was mainly avoiding beef & dairy products.  I suspect that is the cause of the pitting.  Possibly the pitting is related to my stomach problems.  I suspect so.  

At the time though i suspect possibly other foods were causing the finger nail pitting.  One of those foods was mixed nuts.  I'm going to begin eating mixed nuts once again and monitor what happens.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday I stopped eating spinach.  I had read spinach can cause problems for the thyroid.  

I looked healthier yesterday.  I was pleased about it.  I'll monitor to see if the healthier appearance continues after avoiding spinach.  

Stomach was mildly upset yesterday but nothing that was much of a problem.  The relatively calm stomach continues since avoiding beef and dairy products.


----------



## Beach

Looked unhealthy and haggard today.  Maybe avoiding spinach isn't doing anything for me.  I'll give it another day or two.


----------



## Beach

The mixed nuts have not caused finger nail pitting up to this point.  All the fiber is causing trouble for my stomach this morning though I suspect.  I'll lay off the nuts.


----------



## Beach

Looks awful and run down.  

I'm feeling decent though.  My energy levels are nice.  I was tired out yesterday in the afternoon and had a hard time talking but that's the norm.  

It's appearing this will be another week out any significant stomach flares.  

Finger nails look good.  

I'm eating spinach once again.  

I've not lost weight but it feels as if Ive lost some fat.  That could possibly be due to the short holiday from eating spinach.  More likely it is due to not eating a snack in the evening.  I've been good amount not eating anything after lunch this week.


----------



## Beach

Earlier in the week I noted about looking healthier.  I was wrong about the idea, cause, for the appearance.  

Yesterday I remembered on the earlier day that I appeared healthier I had not eaten eggs.  So yesterday I avoided aggs in the afternoon.  THe result, I appeared healthier in the afternoon.  

I'll try avoiding eggs, chicken and cheese for awhile and see what happens.  Much of the improvement I've noted of late could be due to avoiding cheese.


----------



## Beach

I believe I've lost 2 lbs since avoiding eggs.  

Had good energy yesterday.  Looked beat up but that was largely due to working out in the morning.  I'm off to a good start.  

I'm going to add beef to the diet.  

If this is the answer, eggs and chicken, why I have not recovered is likely due to cheese.  Eating cheese can constipate me, but with a damaged gut I suspect that causes me pain and fatigue.  Avoiding cheese also should be beneficial.


----------



## Beach

Good and bad news.  THis morning I'm able to wear a shirt that I would have avoided doing so last week.  My stomach isn't bulged out as much.  There remains some pudge but not enough to deter me from wearing the tighter shirt.  

Looking at my notes it appears when the finger nail pitting showed up I was avoiding eggs and chicken.  The notes are not that good.  I could be wrong.  But it looks as if this was the case and it has me questioning what caused the finger nail pitting.  Nuts, almonds in particular since dad is allergic to almonds, would be a good candidate.  

I'm being very careful with diet and movement.  The very worst stomach flares hae occurred after avoiding eggs and chicken.  The flares happened within 1 to 2 weeks of starting the avoidance diet.  I want to avoid that pain at all costs.


----------



## Beach

This is a very good sign and worth noting, Im not overly fatigued this evening.  THis morning I worked out hard on my legs, well hard for me.  Then after lunch I went for a swim.  

Typically after that I'd be in a considerable about of pain and experiencing fatigue.  I'm slightly tired this evening but nothing terrible.  

Eyes are also blue.  Hope that continues.


----------



## Beach

The blue eyes have not hung around.  

Overall though I'm doing well.  Energy levels have been good.  I've been exercising a lot.  As a result I should feel more tired and fatigued than what I have been.  I'll keep on the diet of avoiding eggs, chicken and cheese.  

I'm also avoiding spinach, as of yesterday.  I'll try that idea again to see if it helps me to loose weight.

180lbs.


----------



## Beach

Today was an awesome day.  I worked out hard.  I typically do 50 pushups on upper body day.  Today I did 100 pushups.  I did work around the house.  I went on a long walk.  

After all that, I'm not tired or fatigued.  Well, I'm tired some but am not experiencing fatigue.  

I'm having diarrhea of course.  I was more sick than typical today, yet had good energy.  It's a great sign.  I'll keep with the diet.


----------



## Beach

I've been eating a great deal of fiber of late.  I've been eating blueberries, carrots, nuts and grapes.  THis has been going on for a few weeks.  I've not had any apparent problems with the higher fiber foods.  

Today I ate 4 rice cakes.  Typically that would be a big problem, not only for the stomach but also for energy.  Today though I'm not experiencing any troubles from the fiber rich rice cakes.  If anything my energy levels are higher than typical.


----------



## Beach

It's been a very good day once again.  I've been active most of the time.  My energy levels are high.  

That's always been the problem, either the stomach is troubled or I have zero energy.  

The next couple of weeks will be important.  If I can continue to have high energy levels and the stomach remain decent enough I'll have my answer is an egg and chicken allergy along with avoiding cheese.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday and this morning I'm somewhat tired but not feeling fatigued.  I've been exercising a tremendous amount for me.  I should be tired.  Stomach is so so.  It's been better but no big problems there.  Overall I'm feeling upbeat.


----------



## Beach

Slept poorly last night.  I've been sleeping worse while on this diet of avoding eggs and chicken.  I suspect the problem is due to the higher fiber diet I've been eating.  Imagine the issue will go away soon.  

I'm not all that tired this morning.  

Appears I've lost some fat.  My weight is the same but from appearances I can tell some fat weight has been dropped.  Still have a ways to go on this though.


----------



## Beach

This is good news.  I've been monitoring it for the past 3 days.  It just continues to improve.  

The gums on the right side of my mouth are tender.  As a result I typically chew food on the left side of my mouth.  Here of late I've noticed the tenderness on the right side has been going away.  For the last few days at least I've been able to chew food on the right side of my mouth without pain.  

Will monitor.  Hope this continues.  

I continue to appear as if I lost weight though my weight has remained the same at 180lbs.


----------



## Beach

Being able to chew without pain on the right side continues.  I must be healing some.  Energy levels have been decent.  My lunch was delayed by 4 hours yesterday and I wasn't all that fatigued from it.  That's a good sign.


----------



## Beach

Didn't eat lunch or dinner yesterday.  I did OK missing the meal.  My energy levels were not horrible from not eating.  

Chewing on the right side remains good.  I feel no pain doing so.


----------



## Beach

179lbs  Had more diarrhea than typical yesterday.  Energy levels remained decent.  I probably ate to many cashew nuts.  

THe right side of my jaw remains in good shape.  Chewing food is not painful.  Hope this is related to the diet change and wth that will eventually will see an improved stomach.


----------



## Beach

Doing well.  I had a nice walk with a neighbor and had a competent conversation.  I'm still tired but not as bad as can be which has me talking better.  I overall feel more reliable.  That's one of the greater frustrations, not be reliable and with that not being interested in longer term projects.  Think I'll take a chance tomorrow and begin a longer project I've been putting off.  Fingers crossed my energy levels remain steady.


----------



## Beach

178lbs.  I lost another pound.  I'm beginning to suspect that avoiding eggs and chicken along with cheese is how I loose weight for me.  Will see.  Energy levels are not that great this morning but I'm hoping to be more active for the day and work on some projects.


----------



## Beach

It was not a stealer beginning for the project of reorganizing the house.  I worked for a couple hours then tired out.  I should be able to work today for awhile though.  I'm feeling decent this morning.


----------



## Beach

I didn't expect this so thought to note.  

Before I began the latest diet idea of avoiding cheese, eggs and chicken, I would weigh 190lbs after lunch.  

Today after lunch I weigh 182lbs.  

I've lost 8lbs in 3 weeks it appears.  Energy levels have been good.  The stomach has been average.


----------



## Beach

177lbs.  Lost another pound.  

For the last few years, no gum bleeding after flossing and brushing teeth.  Typically I'll see a little bit of bleeding after flossing.  That has not been the case the last few days on this diet.  

Chewing food on the right side of my mouth remains pain free.  

My energy levels are poor this morning.  I suspect the last two days of house reorganizing has worn me down.  I'll take an easy today.


----------



## Beach

It's been a terrible stomach day.  Moving around, doing house work and eating fiber is not a good combination for the stomach.  I'll take an easy this weekend, eat less fiber and get back to work next week.  Energy levels have improved since being sick today.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to also avoid turkey.  I'll be avoiding all bird products to see what happens.  I'll continue to avoid pork.  It may not may not be a problem food.  I'll continue to eat beef and will add tuna to the diet.


----------



## Beach

I avoided turkey for breakfast this morning.  Instead I ate some beef along with fruits and vegs.  I have fantastic energy this morning.  I feel really good.  Hope it continues.  

I'm going to add ham to the diet after all.  I'll do that in a few days.  I'll continue with only eating beef for the time being.  Instead I'll eat ham lunch meat which is soft.  Hope that solves the gum problems when eating pork.


----------



## Beach

It has been an encouraging day.  I've felt strong and energetic all day.  Hope this continues.


----------



## Beach

Continue to have a good start with the diet of avoiding bird.  Yesterday I had very good energy levels.  I experienced much less cramping and gas.  I thought it could be the nuts causing the cramping but maybe it was the turkey lunch meat.  My gums continue to do well, not bleeding or feeling sore.  

I'll add pork lunch meat to the diet tomorrow.  Hoping my gums do well with that addition.


----------



## Beach

I'm certainly using the bathroom less the last two days.  Since avoiding turkey I've used the bathroom twice in the last two days.  

When I was eating turkey I was going to the bathroom 4 or 5 times a day I'd guess.


----------



## Beach

I've lost my appetite since avoiding turkey.  Eating sounds terrible at the moment.  My energy levels were poor yesterday and not that great early this morning.  The poor energy felt to be due to over working.  I'm feeling better now.  I'll likely eat lunch today but it will be a small lunch.


----------



## Beach

The diet has seen extremes.  On this diet of avoiding bird, I'm either super fatigued and tired or I have very good energy.  I don't know why that is.  

It appears a slight sinus issue has cleared up the last few days.  

My gums continue to feel very good.  The right side is not a problem.  I can chew with it without feeling pain.  There is no to very little bleeding when brushing and flossing.  

I'm eating soft pork lunch meat and so far have not experienced any issues from it.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling rather run down and sluggish on this diet.  Overall though I'm feeling positive about it.  My eyes are blueish.  Hoping become bright blue.  The stomach is acting good, above average.


----------



## Beach

179lbs this morning.  I've been eating a great deal the last two days.  I figure it is caused by the extra fiber foods I'm eating.  It's making me hungry.  

Embarrassed myself the last couple days meeting new people.  I'm to tired to have much of a conversation.  I want to explain my sickness but there is no use.  No one understands stomach conditions I've learned.  Everyone expects everyone else to be healthy.  

My gums still do not hurt.  This is greatly encouraging.  I was worried about when I began eating pork lunch meat about my gum health.  So far so good.  I'm encouraged overall by the diet I'm following.  Maybe in a few months I'll have better energy levels.


----------



## Beach

This morning I feel fatigued and tired.  I'm weak.  My head hurts.  It's difficult to concentrate.  I've used the bathroom 3 times.  Overall not a bad start.  I think it is going to be a good day.  :rof:


----------



## Beach

My eyes have been blue the last couple of mornings.  Nice to see.  Hope that trend continues.  My gums are still doing very well.  Eating soft pork lunch meat is helping.  This is around the time typically that my gums would hurt when eating lots of pork chops, 7 to 10 days.  Hope that trend continues also.  Stomach is so so.  Slept poorly last night due to stomach being slightly irritated.


----------



## Beach

Today was a good day.  I felt more with it mentally.  Still have a long ways to go in that regard but was pleased.  Hope the trend goes further.  

Stomach was upset some but nothing terrible.  

Energy levels were good.  Tomorrow I might test how long I can swim.  I'm typically tired out after 30 minutes.  The same will likely happen but my muscles might not be all that sore.


----------



## Beach

This morning I'm experiencing a rare experience.  I have lots of energy and I feel strong.  My stomach is not all that great but it isn't acting terrible.


----------



## GI Jane

You are strong to do this it's such a roller coaster when trying diet only.I went into remission on the Jordan Rubin diet which was really strict, not sure if spelled right.  But it was amazing how much energy I had on it after about two months.  I could taste the chemicals in foods and loved everything fresh again first time in a long time since I was addicted to cereal and chips, my kryptonite.  I'm going to be starting this diet modified again soon and going off vedo because of the horrible side effects I've been having this last month.  He wan't to start me on stelara but not sure.  Anyway, take care.  





Beach said:


> This morning I'm experiencing a rare experience.  I have lots of energy and I feel strong.  My stomach is not all that great but it isn't acting terrible.


----------



## Beach

GI Jane said:


> You are strong to do this it's such a roller coaster when trying diet only.I went into remission on the Jordan Rubin diet which was really strict, not sure if spelled right.  But it was amazing how much energy I had on it after about two months.  I could taste the chemicals in foods and loved everything fresh again first time in a long time since I was addicted to cereal and chips, my kryptonite.  I'm going to be starting this diet modified again soon and going off vedo because of the horrible side effects I've been having this last month.  He wan't to start me on stelara but not sure.  Anyway, take care.


Thanks Jane.  Very best with the Jordan Rubin diet.    Hope it works out well with improving your health as it has in the past.  

FOr me, I wish there were drugs that could help my condition but diet is all that is available to me according to doctors.  I would get a chuckle, it isn't all that funny, but when people would tell me I'd have to learn to live with my condition.  It isn't a condition one can live with though!  Rather frustrating but it is what it is.  I mention as today has been a good day.  I can live feeling as I have this morning and afternoon.  It's a good way to start the week and hoping as always the rest of the week is as good as today has been.


----------



## Beach

I feel strong again this morning.  My energy levels seem to be elevated.  I'm typically the most tired first thing in the morning so not entirely sure yet.  The stomach though is upset.  I'm going to the bathroom more than typical.  Most likely that is due to swimming for over an hour yesterday.  That kind of exercise tends to upset the stomach.  Good sign though when I can be sick to the stomach and yet still feel strong.  That has only happened when I have the right diet.  

My gums still feel good.  I've been eating pork lunch meat for over a week now.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to note, I feel warmer on this diet.  I've noticed in the past that when feeling cold I tend to have poor energy levels.


----------



## Beach

I walked for 10 miles yesterday.  I thought I would be overly tired due to all that exercise but that has not turned out to be true this morning.  I'm sore but my energy levels are good.  

178lbs.


----------



## Beach

I went over board with exercising today, with swimming in particular.  It was good though to have the energy to do that much movement.  The exercising upset my stomach though and has given me a headache.  I'll relax more tomorrow.  

The good energy seems to be sticking around.  I should be overly fatigued this evening but instead I feel that I have good energy levels.


----------



## Beach

I have good energy this morning.  The stomach does not hurt.  As sick as i was to the stomach after yesterdays swim I was concerned about being overly sick today.  

Today I'll take an easy, won't swim or go on a long walk.  I'll let the stomach calm down further hopefully.  Imagine I'll have a good deal of energy by this evening.  That is my guess at least.  

Weight 179lbs


----------



## GI Jane

Beach said:


> Thanks Jane.  Very best with the Jordan Rubin diet.    Hope it works out well with improving your health as it has in the past.
> 
> FOr me, I wish there were drugs that could help my condition but diet is all that is available to me according to doctors.  I would get a chuckle, it isn't all that funny, but when people would tell me I'd have to learn to live with my condition.  It isn't a condition one can live with though!  Rather frustrating but it is what it is.  I mention as today has been a good day.  I can live feeling as I have this morning and afternoon.  It's a good way to start the week and hoping as always the rest of the week is as good as today has been.


Ya I also have a spinal cord injury and was told this is just my life now and I have to live with it....well I'm almost always out of my wheel chair now and down to one arm crutch usually except today.  So people who say those things can just suck it  

I think I've gotten medically induced lupus again from my vedolizumab.  The sinus and nose sores, itching like crazy and the never ending fatigue and now my joints hurt so bad especially knees and elbows.  I could barely hobble to my computer since I couldn't sleep....sigh....not usually a whiner....just frustrated.  It's cool to see how things are working for you, praying they get even better.  Cheers


----------



## Beach

GI Jane said:


> Ya I also have a spinal cord injury and was told this is just my life now and I have to live with it....well I'm almost always out of my wheel chair now and down to one arm crutch usually except today.  So people who say those things can just suck it
> 
> I think I've gotten medically induced lupus again from my vedolizumab.  The sinus and nose sores, itching like crazy and the never ending fatigue and now my joints hurt so bad especially knees and elbows.  I could barely hobble to my computer since I couldn't sleep....sigh....not usually a whiner....just frustrated.  It's cool to see how things are working for you, praying they get even better.  Cheers


I love it!  You are a warrior!  Keep fighting away and winning.  That's really fantastic to read about being out of the wheel chair and getting around.  I'm cheering for you.    

Not happy to hear about the vedolizumab side effects of course.  Hoping the diet idea ends up giving you help in that area.   

That's something in my family that I'm not to happy about currently, drug side effects. What happened is mom was experiencing severe hip problems.  She wasn't able to walk any longer most days.  It had me greatly worried for her as her mother was confined to a wheel chair in her later years.   That was devastating for grandma.  

Mom's doctor ran tests and said the results showed bone was grinding against bone.  He recommended she have her hip replaced.  That's major surgery of course.  It might help but then again having known others that had that surgery done know replacing a joint doesn't always offer relief.  

Well, I suggested to mom that she try a vacation from one of her medications.  Mom was taking a statin cholesterol lower drug.  One of the well known side effects from statins is joint pain.  Mom agreed.  She stopped taking the statin.  

That was the answer.  Mom's joint pain has gone away.  This all happened around 7 to 8 weeks ago.  Over the weekend she went on an 8 mile walk.  It was unreal, to go from being locked up at home to going on long walks.  I was very happy and relieved for her.


----------



## Beach

This morning I'm feeling better, more energetic.  I'll take an easy as before and see if my good energy returns which I suspect it will.  

Weight 179lbs.  Most likely if I can consistently keep my energy levels up I should be able to drop 10lbs without to much trouble.


----------



## Beach

I've been tired and run down today.  The stomach continues to be sour.  It hasn't been a bad day but would have been nice to have the much higher energy level experienced earlier in the week.  

Eating ham still dries out my skin.  I itch but not terribly bad.  Finger nail looks good.  I began eating gelatin yesterday.  I doubt it is a problem but will monitor in case it turns out to be an issue.  Appearance, I look run down same as I feel today.


----------



## Beach

To remind myself, I can chew on the right side without pain following this diet.  That happened after I stopped eating turkey, eggs and chicken.


----------



## Beach

I feel OK this morning.  I don't have great amounts of energy but I'm not feeling fatigued either.  The stomach is doing lousy.  I'd like to drop another 10 pounds but as I can see this morning I've lost a good amount of weight on this diet.  The shirt I'm wearing used to fit but is now large and loose.


----------



## Beach

I feel good today.  I have the decent energy levels back.  Most likely what caused me problems that last few days was eating to many nuts.  A couple nights ago I wanted a snack and wanting to loose some pounds ate nuts increase of candy.  To many nuts likely irritated my intestines.


----------



## Beach

I feel mixed this morning.  My energy levels feel decent.  I'm not bubbling over with energy but I can feel that I'm more energetic than typical.  I'm experiencing some cramping this morning.  It isn't all that painful but need to be careful.  My gums bled a little bit this morning after flossing.  I flossed harder than typical which can explain it.  Gums overall feel and look good.


----------



## Beach

I feel rather lousy this morning.  My right side gums hurt, I feel weak, and I have a slight ear ache.  Hopefully this will improve quickly.  If not I'll stop eating pork and instead substitute tuna in its place.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to try a diet where I only eat grass fed beef or wild caught fish.  The idea being that maybe something fed to the animal is causing me problems.  I had good success with this idea in the past but never had much energy.  I'll continue to avoid cheese.  Maybe I'll see good energy due to that.  This diet idea is not all that different from what I'm eating now.  I'm just stopping the processed meat I've been eating.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling much better on the new revamped diet.  Energy levels are improved and I hurt less.  

I'm only eating grass fed beef or in the future tuna in olive oil.  There are another about 20 foods I can have.  I've written a list of foods in my note book that I can eat.  I'm avoiding pork, spices such as garlic, cheese which likely saps my energy levels.  The only controversial food I'll eat is potatoes.  

The main goal is to have consistently good energy levels.  From there the stomach should improve is my guess.  It's the opposite of what happened when I became well to the stomach after being on some diets and ate lots of cheese.  I had little energy then.


----------



## Beach

When I was very sick, and lost 50lbs, I was advised to take a multi vitamins by the hospital.  I did so, but could only take the multi vitamin a couple times a week.  The vitamin would make me feel awful for 24 hours having no energy, feeling starved, developing an ear ache, and gums hurt.   

Eventually I stopped taking the multi vitamin and I saw big weight gain.  I did other things though at the same time and can't say for certain what caused the weight gain.  

The feeling of when eating pork reminds me some of what happens when taking a multi vitamin.  So when avoiding processed meat, these are animals that had been fed diets with synthetic vitamins.  

For awhile I'll concentrate on avoiding synthetic vitamins, directly and indirectly.


----------



## Beach

Thinking about it this morning - I have once and for all proven that pork is an allergy for me.  I have a hard time believing this.  I come up with other ideas such as chewy pork must cause the swollen bleeding gums.  This time though I never ate any hard chewy pork yet the gums have swollen up.  My ear began to ache also.  

So pork is an allergy food to avoid as is pumpkin and watermellon.  Synthetic vitamins are problematic also.  

Now I need to find out if there is another food item that is an allergy problem.  

Current limited diet I've begun will not last long i suspect.  It's to few of foods to choose from.  I'll stick with it for awhile and see what happens but imagine in the next week or so will be adding to it.


----------



## Beach

New plan one that I can live with.  

I'm just going to avoid pork.  In around 3 months from now, June, I'm going to eat a bunch of cheese and see if that stops the diarrhea.  I've wondered what diet it was that allowed cheese to work at solving the D problem.  I might not have energy when eating cheese but at least I have confidence that I can travel or do projects without worry that I'll be violently ill or be overly fatigued.  I'm assuming it was when I avoided pork that allowed the cheese idea to work.  Hopefully given time the GI tract will work well enough without cheese if this idea of pork being the problem is accurate.


----------



## GI Jane

Yep I had to give up pork about 15 years ago.  I had really bad swelling from it could hardly move my fingers I remember.  Egg plant. cauliflower and kiwi is the only things I'm allergic to so far.  Swiss cheese is ok for me, softer ones don't work all well in my system, the wonderful slinky goat cheese didn't hurt my stomach/intestines either.  I swear I think just the Chinese old diet of fish, rice and certain fruits and vegetables every day with little variance. I need to figure out to because my swelling is out of control.


----------



## Beach

Yeah, I've known about pork and swelling for years, along with a dry itchy scalp, feeling warm and awful but never can get it in my head that I should avoid pork permanently.  I think this time will be different.  I got the soft pork idea tested and out of the way this time.  

Gum swelling is down greatly this morning but not gone.  Imagine by this weekend the gums will be good.  The itching is gone.  

Imagine it was pork after all that caused the finger nail pitting.     

The Chinese fish and rice diet is something I did out of desperation at one time.  It worked.  It got my gut well.  I ate a few other foods with it but not many.  Trying to expand upon that though is what gets me in trouble.  Then going back on the fish diet to start over takes forever to get healed and I loose patients.


----------



## GI Jane

Ya I got the itchy scalp and bad pitting nails too.  Got on a medical shampoo that has helped.


----------



## Beach

My barber can tell when I'm eating pork.  When I go in for a cut she will comment that my scalp is real dry and flaky.  She then will sell me a shampoo with a natural anti-fungal in it such as tea tree oil.  I'll complain that it is the pork causing the flaky scalp but I'll buy the shampoo anyway.  Then next time I'm in, I'll have stopped the pork eating but my barber will believe it's the shampoo that solved my itchy scalp problem.  She gets happy and worked up about how well her shampoo worked.  I tend to just go along.  

There is a TV drug commercial for I believe Humira, don't recall for sure, in which the drug is sold to cure dry flaky scalps.  I keep thinking, save some money just stop eating pork!  or change you diet.


----------



## cmack

Just wanted to say hi, Beach. It's been a while... I, as always, wish you the best. I also appreciate your posts...


----------



## Beach

Thanks Cmack,

I realize I'm writing on a public forum, but mainly my posts are similar to an excise log seen on different workout sights.  I've been frustratingly been trying to solve this difficult problem for years.  Hopefully I'll find an answer with avoiding pork.  That's the plan anyway to try for in 2019.


----------



## GI Jane

I changed from bacon to turkey bacon and love it now.  The only one that kills me is Honey Baked Ham at Christmas that my sister got....smelled soooo good.  But knew I couldn't do it so went to her horses instead when that was out to distract me.  Most the time it sounds gross to me thinking about pork....but occasionally at a Chinese restaurant or such I think hummm....but for me so not worth it.  Good luck....fight this enemy you can win.


----------



## Beach

I've bounced back from the recent eating of pork swelling.  Typically pork will have me run down.  

Also I didn't notice a problem with eating pork as I typically do.  

The only thing I can think of that is different is that I started taking nitric oxide supplement a number of months ago.  I suspect the NO has helped me out some.  

I look ruff and beat up but I'm feeling pretty good today.  Energy levels were decent.


----------



## Beach

My gum swelling is gone this morning.  At least I don't feel it any longer.  Swollen gums is something that has been with me for as long as I can remember.  When a kid I can recall my gums being swollen at times without any known cause.  Now I know, or have known for awhile, it was the pork eaten that caused it.  

Pork and it's many allergic reactions for me, swelling, itching, dry skin, ear ache, etc has been difficult to figure for a couple reasons.  The main reason is due to the time it takes for a reaction to happen.  It takes around 2 weeks, sometimes longer, for the allergic is what ever it is to happen.  

The other problem I can think of has to do with gelatin.  Gelatin is made from two sources cows and pigs.  I've had times were I took many gelatin vitamin or supplements.  Many times the gelatin supplements did not seem to cause me problems.  I suspect now thta would be due to the gelatin being from cows.  There is also the possibily though that a small amount of pork gelatin is not a big problem.  It might be problematic enough to keep me from becomign well but not enough to cause the bigger noticeable reactions.  I don't intend to find out though at this point if it is a problem or not.


----------



## Beach

I was sick to my stomach last night.  It was the worst kind of sickness, it came on quickly, without warning.  I hate those.  At least on the positive I was thinking if I had any pork remaining in the digestive tract it is gone now.  

Doing well this morning though.  My energy is good.  I'm sure I'll tired out early today but for now I'm hanging in there.  

I'm upbeat about this latest idea of avoiding pork and then eating lots of cheese by the end of June to see if I become well to the stomach.  The idea has a good story to it, and I have faith it will work.  It may not be perfect.  I could still be ill from time to time.  I might still have some slight health issue such as gum problems, or what not.  If it works though I should then continue to heal and improve over the months.


----------



## GI Jane

Dang I forgot about gelatin having pork in it...time to go to health food store.  They have some which isn't made with animal products.


----------



## Beach

I think it was the gelatin that did me in with this last diet.  The last diet had some positives going for it.  I want the diet to work and will have a tendency to highlight the positives of what is going on, while somewhat ignoring the negatives.  When I began eating gelatin though I quickly began having the typical pork reaction I've complained about.  I was in trouble as was evident last night.  I rarely have the quick majoring ill to the stomach events anymore.  I'm guessing it was the pork eaten and gelatin that has me hurting.  Might take a couple weeks for the GI system to calm down.  

I kind of get made fun of for the fish gelatin I will eat from time to time.  I buy it off of Amazon.  I think it improves my energy some.  The taste, nothing terrible but not something I'd want to eat lots of.


----------



## Beach

Woke up later today.  I think the stomach illness caught up with me and I needed the extra sleep.  I feel less hungry this morning.  It's something hard to quantify but I believe pork makes me feel famished.  For the last week at least, I've been eating much more than typical.  I likely will be back to eating normal today.


----------



## Beach

THe last few days I've been eating some cheese.  TO my surprise it has helped somewhat.  I'm far to early to try this idea, but I might move up the idea to eat lots of cheese to May.  

On the down side the cheese as typically happens has slowed me down some.  I'll go back to eating without cheese.  Imagine my energy levels will increase some as a result.  

Going on a long bike ride today to the post office.  I'm a bit nervous about the bike ride but imagine most likely I'll be OK.


----------



## Beach

I have been tired and worn down all day today.  I'm well to the stomach though.  Most likely it is the cheese eaten that is causing the tiredness.  I'm pleased about that, the stomach is behaving.  Had a nice long bike ride to the post office.  Made it without issues.  I have a very slight sore throat this later afternoon.


----------



## Beach

I feel decent this morning.  I'm not feeling all that fatigued and tired.  That will change later today i suspect.  I was at the store in the afternoon and bought a pizza.  I regretted it soon afterwards.  The hunger pains have gone away and don't need much food such as pizza.  It will be good going down though.  

Most likely the bike ride will have me ill later today or tomorrow.  Often that is how it works, the sickness being delayed by a day or two. 

Weight 181lbs.  I'm up a couple pounds due to feeling overly hungry last week.  Likely by next week I'll be back to typical 179lbs.


----------



## Beach

I've done much better today than expected.  My energy levels are decent.  I'm a bit tired now but have been on my feet much of the day so that is expected.  I had the pizza for lunch and it didn't ware me out.  There isn't a knot on my stomach from the pizza.  So all good signs and worth noting.  

On the down side it would not surprise me to be overly sick in the near future due to the long bike ride.


----------



## Beach

Feeling decent this morning.  my weight is up but as expected.  I'll eat better going forward.  Energy levels are decent.  

FOrgot to note but while eating pork and gelatin I noticed that I had muscle cramping.  In the past I've noted that avoiding beef helped with the muscle cramps.  Well when avoiding beef I'm also avoiding gelatin which can be made from pork.  Here of late at least it seems my muscles are in better shape after avoiding pork.  I don't believe I would as easily cramp in my muscles right now.


----------



## Beach

Just to note, i'm going to begin eating a low iron diet just for curiosity.  Basically I'll eat eggs, chicken or turkey for meats, and drink green tea which can block iron intake.  Doubt much will come of it, but read some interesting health ideas for the stomach so what the heck, I'll give it a shot.  It fits in with the current main avoid pork diet.


----------



## Beach

Last nigth I had lots of energy was feeling good.  This morning I wake up tired and feeling run down.  What happened!  

Well, I'm pretty sure the exercises done yesterday have me worn down this morning.  It had me thinking of what was happening with exercises while I was eating pork.  Something I've noticed is that I have a tendency to mainly record positives and ignore negatives when on a diet.  I want the diet to succeed.  It is cheating in a way.  Something I am not able to cheat on though is exercise.  Either I have the strength and do well at exercise or I do not.  

That is what I was noticing when eating pork, my exercises were becoming worse.  I was growing weak.  I typically can do 25 push ups at a time without to much effort.  When eating pork I was struggling to do 10 pushups.  I had excuses why that was.  It's understandable.  My strength never improved while eating pork.  I twas also a struggle to do workouts.  

Now that I've stopped eating pork doing 50 pushups or 50 leg squats isn't all that difficult.  I'm tired later from the workout though.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK. Weight 180lbs this morning.  Gum health is good, little to no bleeding after flossing.  The predicted stomach ache has not happened after the long bike ride.  I'm still not out of the clear with that I believe.


----------



## Beach

Been rather tired most of the day.  I'm feeling more energetic this evening.  Think I over did it with exercise and maybe eating to much fiber.  Stomach is hanging in there.


----------



## Beach

Tired this morning.  It's been a few days since I last had any cheese pizza.  I'm not following an all bird diet, eating only chicken or turkey.  I don't know if I've strictly done an all bird diet.  At one time I largely only ate chicken.  During then I had lots of energy but was also sick with diarrhea quite a bit.  I expect I'll be sick soon on this bird diet but will see soon enough.  When I was eating mainly chicken in the past I looked healthy.


----------



## Beach

Feeling rather tired and shaky today but that's more to do with being active for the day.  Appear somewhat healthy which I'm pleased about.  The stomach is doing aOK.


----------



## Beach

Tired again today.  It feels like I ate to much fiber.  As a result I'm cutting back on the nuts eaten, blueberries, carrots, etc.  Hopefully I'll be back to myself in a few days.


----------



## Beach

I keep forgetting to weigh myself in the morning.  It does appear though that I've gained a pound or two.  I'm guessing that is due to the fiber bloating me some.  Am feeling better this morning since I've dialed back the amount of fiber eaten.  My joints have been tender the last few days such that I have not exercised as much as typical.  I might be able to exercise more today.  It's funny how when the stomach is sore other parts of the body begin to hurt.


----------



## Beach

Doing well on just eating chicken, eggs or turkey for meats.  I'm happy about that as I suspected I'd be more ill than I have been.  Possibly in the past when only eating bird for meats I was also taking fish oil capsules with the gelatin capsules being made from pork or beef.  I know I could get well to the stomach when taking the fish oil gelatin capsules but only when eating lots of cheese.  

Weight is up a pound or two.  I'm eating more candy than I should.  I'll eventually but back on that.  I'm eating lots of fiber rich food of late which I know can bring about weight gain.  If i ever consistently have good energy I'll get serious about dropping the fat weight.  

Appear healthy or decently healthy.  Energy levels are typically on the low side though.  Eyes are more greenish than blue of late.  Would be nice to see the blue eyes and the good energy that is associated with that.


----------



## Beach

Worn down, tired today.  But overall few complaints.  I had a few sore areas on my feet I noticed making walking testy at times.  The stomach is doing well.  Imagine tomorrow will be a better day.  

I continue to be surprised that I'm doing this will eating just chicken, eggs, and turkey.  I'd expect to be sick by now.


----------



## Beach

Let legs hurts some.  Scalp itches a bit.  My energy levels are poor.  

On the good side my finger nails looking great.  I'm eating less.  Here of late after I eat lunch I have not been eating snacks as I have little desire to eat more.  That's a good sign I believe.


----------



## Beach

It's been a good day.  My energy levels have been good.  I'm feeling upbeat.  I exercised a good amount and am not overly suffering as a result.  More days like this please.


----------



## Beach

I have a red mark on my chest and my joints remain slightly inflamed.  It can make it painful to walk.  That's pretty common for me when the digestive tract is upset.  There are many possible causes for the inflamed GI tract.  I suspect to many nuts and fiber for being the cause now.  The joint swelling has gone down of late.


----------



## Beach

I feel tired.  I have an upset stomach this morning.  Most likely this is due to exercising to much.  For today I'll take an easy and relax more.  The mark on my chest remains but appears smaller.  Gums feel good.  Finger nails look healthy.


----------



## Beach

Received a body fat scale.  It's readings are a surprise.  It says I weigh 190lbs or 10lbs more than my older scale was telling me.  I tested another scale at my parents house and it also said I weighed 190lbs.  It reads that I have 21% body fat.  According to their body fat chart that it optimal for me.  I hope to lower that to 17% or lower in the future though.  

I've thought in the past that pork makes me fat.  I remember when I first began to lift weights thinking that.  At that time I almost never ate pork.  I was also thinner then.  My trainer mentioned to eat lots of food while lifting which I did, and I ate lots of pork.  As usual I avoid several foods at a time so hard to say but I recall clearly thinking pork for what ever reason makes me pack on the fat pounds.  To some extent I was pleased with that as I was very skinny due to my IBD condition and gaining weight was a nice change.  With pork being linked to inflamed sore bleeding gums for me, I wouldn't be surprised that I have other reactions outside of upset stomach and gum issues.  Will see.  

I'm nearly one month with avoiding pork.


----------



## Beach

188lbs this morning.  

My dry itchy scalp is back.  It returned this week, after avoiding cheese.  I ate cheese pizza a few times.  I've associated the dry scalp with eating pork.  I might be wrong about that.  The dry scalp might happen when avoiding beef and cheese.  When I eat pork it is typically after I'm avoiding beef and cheese.  

Also when I quit eating pork a month ago it happened after eating gelatin.  I blamed the gelatin as swelling my gums which might be but it might have been beef gelatin.  

Anyway, I'll continue to avoid beef and pork, along with cheese.  Outside of the itchy skin I'm feeling strong.  My exercises have been good.  Doing 50 pushups have been relatively easy.  Last evening I appeared healthy.


----------



## Beach

187lbs this morning

I'm happy witht he diet of avoiding beef, pork and cheese.  eating chicken, eggs and turkey has turned out well for me.  I like chicken and eggs.  I'm surprised that eating this diet hasn't made me sick.  Something else must have effected me, such as exercise or to much fiber, to make me ill in the past when I ate mainly bird foods.


----------



## Beach

For the past week or so I've had dry itchy skin.  I've commented on that earlier.  It is similar to what happens when I eat pork.  I haven't found any pork items in my diet of late though.  I don't know what is going on.  The itchy skin has progressed to a slight ear ache.  That's similar to what happens with pork.  

So I'm going to avoid soy and beans to see what happens.  That's a newish food added to the diet of late.  I've tried this idea in the past going so far as to avoid soy fed to animals in case the soy showed up in the meat or eggs.  I won't go that far but will try avoiding soy and legumes listed on ingredient lists and see if my energy levels improve and the itchy skin goes away along with the ear ache.  I also still have a red mark on my chest.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a good start with avoiding beans, soy, and similar such as pea protein added to the margarine I was eating.  THe skin itching it gone.  The market on the chest seems to be quickly healing up.  

Hope tomorrow sees similar improvements.


----------



## Beach

Going to make a diet change starting tomorrow.  

Very interesting that similar feel between pork and avoiding soy/beans happened.  Maybe the idea that if soy is fed to pigs or other animals, that food will then be a problem.  

WIth out intention I've also largely avoided most spices today.  Avoiding spices has been an idea with some success in the past.  The main problem with that is the lack of energy.  

I think when ever I have good energy of late, in part it is due to eating brown rice and eating nuts.  Avodiing cheese helps also.  

So I'll continue to avoid cheese, and pork.  I'll avoid beans.  I'll also avoid spices.  The goal is to see if that diet gives me very good livable energy.  If it does I'll refine the diet further later on.


----------



## Beach

Flossed my teeth this morning.  No bleeding what so ever seen.  Was pleased about that.  

Skin itches a little but not as badly before.  Mark on the chest is healing and going away.  

The only two foods I'm aware of that can cause bleeding are garlic and pork.  Both cause me to bleed differently, one from my finger nails and the other bleeding from my gums.  Then again I have been bleeding from my gums of late despite avoiding pork.  I've only now avoided garlic and other spices.  

Anyway, will continue to monitor energy levels.  This morning I'm feeling good.  My energy levels feel good, better than yesterday morning I believe.  Appearance is decently healthy.  

So interesting to me to realize that I have a similar allergy to pork in another food, with leading candidates being garlic/spices and beans/legumes.  I don't know if there is a connection between the two or not.  I wouldn't imagine that hogs would be fed garlic, onions etc but have read hogs will eat nearly anything, with some farmers feeding their pigs scraps from restaurants.  I wouldn't think that typical though.  Feeding hogs soy beans would seem to be common practice to me.  

Lot of guess work.  Need to get some improved health before anything is settled.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to refine the diet further.  I'm going to allow beans into the diet, or more specifically pea protein.  

I'll avoid spices/garlic and pork.  I'm avoiding foods to stop the bleeding and stop the skin itching.  That will be the main items I monitor for, gum bleeding and an itchy scalp.  I'm assuming if those two items stop then the gut will eventually heal and be healthier.  

No gum bleeding after flossing this morning.  Weight 187lbs.  There is little skin itching this morning.  I feel tired and worn down.


----------



## Beach

HA HA - I'VE HAD good luck with avoiding spices in the past.  There is one food that I used to eat though that seemed to cause me problems but the label mentioned no spices.  I used to eat Apple Gate Farm turkey.  I'd cook it up, eat it, and it would give me marks on my chest.  There was good certainty on this.  

Well, I see now on their web sight, Apple Gate Farms lists chicken broth as being added to their turkey meat.  That's it.  Both has garlic and other spices in it.  

I'll have to be careful with some meats.  It would be easy to add broth and not list it.  Sticking with less processed meats will be best and keeping an eye on my chest for marks.  

Had a good long swim today.  Swam for 75 minutes.  Normally 30 minutes is about what I do as I'm tired out by then.  

Eyes are blue this afternoon.  That's a good sign.


----------



## Beach

Feeling very good this morning.  I did not expect this.  I thought for sure I'll wake up worn down and fatigued due to all the exercising done yesterday.  So off to a decent start with once again avoiding spices, garlic in particular.  Most likely the good energy is due to also avoiding cheese, which appears to tired me out while helping the stomach.  

The itching is largely gone.  No more dry skin.  The mark or rash on the chest is about gone.  The ear ache is gone.  There was some bleeding around one tooth after flossing.  I'll monitor.  Eyes are bluish this morning.  Typically the eyes do not become blue till the evening.  It's a good sign I believe I'm on a good track.  Stomach doing OK.  I keep thinking I'll be overly ill soon but it hasn't happened.


----------



## Beach

Slept in by an hour this morning.  I feel good though.  My energy levels are decent and livable.  I'm sure the extra hour of sleep was due to all the exercising I've done in the last two days.  Today I'll take an easy, be less active.  So off to a good start avoiding spices, pork and cheese.  

I do not itch.  My gums bled some after flossing.  Weight is 186lbs.  Body fat is close to 19%.  I'd like to get that down to 17% or lower.


----------



## Beach

Appear healthy this morning.  My back hurts some.  I likely slept poorly on my back last night.  No itching felt or nothing major.  Eyes are greenish.  I haven't brushed my teeth yet but hoping to see little to no bleeding.


----------



## Beach

Very good sign.  I didn't have diarrhea today.  That's rare since I'm not eating cheese or taking Imodium.  I am worn down from working in the garage.  It still doesn't take much to tire me out, but I did good and worked longer than typical for me.  I'm looking decently healthy.


----------



## Beach

I slept poorly.  My stomach was slightly upset and it kept me awake.  It is goiing to be a long day.  On the good news side, my gums barely bled from flossing.  I do not itch.  The stomach is grumpy but I'm not all that sick.


----------



## Ray999

Good luck mate, have a safe recovery


----------



## Beach

I'm going to back up and begin to avoid pea protein found in the margarine I've been eating.  The margarine, while good tasting, sits in my stomach feeling terrible.  I've also been becoming weaker the last few days.  I also have sore joints.  I'll see if these complaints go away in the next day or two after avoding pea protein.  

Looking for connections, it's likely that pigs are fed beans and that if allergic to beans such as pea protein, the allergy is showing up in the meat.


----------



## Beach

I'm adding spices back into the diet.  

Been an awful day so far, tired and worn down.


----------



## Delta_hippo

Get some rest kid.  It's hard work trying to figure it all out.  We are all rooting for you


----------



## Beach

Much appreciated guys for the well wishes.  I keep plugging away.  

Feels as if I have regained my strength this evening.  I'm tired but feeling stronger.  The joints don't hurt anymore.  

It appears I've eaten the same food for the last couple of days.  I'll continue that, with just avoiding the margarine that has pea protein in it and see if I feel better.


----------



## Beach

188lbs this morning.  

I feel better this morning compared to yesterday morning.  My energy levels appear to be up.  I'm not feeling as sore.  Hope this is the case as avoiding that margarine with the pea protein makes some sense that it would give me a similar reaction as when eating pork.


----------



## Beach

Feeling decent this morning.  There was little to no bleeding from flossing.  There is no significant itching.  I'll keep avoiding beans and pork and hope for the best.  Weight was 188lbs this morning.  Would like to see that get down to 180lbs.


----------



## Beach

My eye sight has become better in the last couple of days it seems.  At least I'm reading small print without to much difficulty.  Will monitor.  It might just be a fluke.  

Energy levels are not all the great but I'm getting by.  I exercised a great deal yesterday with weight lifting and long walks.  THey were tough but I pushed through the fatigue.  

No bleeding from flossing today.  Rash or marks are clearing up.  I'll stick with the diet of avoiding legumes and pork.


----------



## Beach

I feel miserable this morning.  Most likely it is due to eating to much fiber, specifically eating to many blueberries.  I've been tired and fatigued more so than typical at times over the last 3 days.  My diet is slightly different from typical but not all the different.  I'll cut out the blueberries and see what happens.  

if not eating fiber rich blueberries solves this problem, I'll cut out nightshade, potatoes, red peppers, etc to see what happens.  I've been eating more nightshade than typical the last few days.    

my gums are bleeding some this morning.  I itch a little but nothing terrible.


----------



## Beach

I stopped eating the blueberries today and I feel much much better.  Probablyl what happened in typically when I buy frozen blueberries they are large in size.  The last time I bought blueberries I bought a large packet and the berries were small.  Most likely the small berries have a higher fiber content.  It's the fiber that has been problematic the last few days in particular.  That at least is my guess.  

I have very good energy today.  I'm feeling upbeat.  

I'll stop eating garlic/onions along with avoiding soy, legumes and pork.  Earlier I was avoiding garlic but stopped due to not feeling well and suspecting pea protein in a margarine I was eating.  It might have instead have been blueberries causing me problems.  I'll follow this diet for two weeks then if all goes well I'll eating a lot of cheese.  If well to the stomach from the cheese eating and the diet then I'll likely have narrowed down the suspects to legumes, pork and garlic/onions.  If that works out then I'll have to figure out what is safe and what isn't between the three groups.  

I'm feeling a bit itchy today.  I hope it isn't from the spices eaten the last two days but will find out on this diet.    

I'll substitute grapes for blueberries.


----------



## Beach

187lbs

I'm starting over from last week.  I'm going to avoid spices and nightshade family for awhile and see what my energy levels are and how I appear.  I'll also keep fiber eaten low, avoid blueberries.  

If this works out well for a few days to a week, I'll then add the pea protein margarine back into the diet.  I might even add soy sauce.    

This morning I'll off to a good start.  I believe i appear healthier and my energy levels feel good.  

The previous couple of days I ate little of foods with spices in them, but I did eat chicken and turkey sausage in the mornings.  I tended to appear unhealthy after the sausage and energy levels were lower after breakfast, picking up after lunch.


----------



## Beach

I should note this - it appears when I avoid spices I'm not as tired.  I've noticed this before but didn't pay all that much attention to.  Will make note of it going forward.


----------



## Beach

This could be a big notice.  I'm not tired after eating lunch.  Typically after eating a spicy lunch I'll need a quick nap.  I'll also walk around later trying to calm my stomach down some.  Now, eating spice free I'm doing well.  No walking needed.  I'm not really tired.  At least so far this is good.  I should add I'm not overly energetic and strong but feel good enough.


----------



## Beach

Once again I'm not sleepy this morning after eating breakfast and avoiding spices.  I'm glad I noticed this.  It is something to go on.  

Yesterday I never took a nap.  I didn't feel I needed one.  So this is something to try and see how it works, avoid spices to see how sleepy or not sleepy I feel.  I'm not overly energetic in anyway.  But overall am doing well on this diet.  

I've tried avoiding spices many times in the past.  I know that avoiding for 4 months is not long enough.  I do know though that when trying the idea of eating lots of cheese to make the stomach well, avoiding spices was something I was doing, along with other ideas.  

Skin looks good.  No marks, no rash.  That is good and can tell me if a food is mislabeled most likely.  I suspect it is a spice that causes the rash.


----------



## Beach

Once again I do not feel sleepy after eating a meal while on this diet of avoiding spices, nightshade and pork.  Guess I'm also not eating cheese but cheese is allowed if I want it.  

I don't know if I've done a strict nightshade avoidance diet before.  Avoiding spices will tend to have me avoiding nightshade since the two overlap so much.  One doesn't tend to eating many plain tomatoes.  Instead spices are added to tomato sauce.  Red peppers are not eaten plain often.  Instead red peppers are added as a spice.  I guess the main exception is potatoes.  They can be eaten plain.  I stopped eating potatoes.  

I also stopped eating carrots as they are related to parsley.  

I weigh 186lbs this morning.  I'm down a pound.  

I have not been lifting weights for the last 5 days.  I'll get back to that once I'm done with painting.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting. my knees do not hurt.  I've noticed for a few days on this diet that my knees have not been hurting.  Typically I lft weights on my legs to keep the knees strong and from being sore.  If I don't lift after a couple days the knees will become tender and I hobble around.  

Today I some painting work which had me bending and using my knees such that I should be feeling pain.  Instead no pain.  The knees feel fine.  

Hope this pain free knees continueswhile on this diet.  Think I'll put off weight lifting till next week.  Should be a good test to see how strong the knees are.


----------



## Beach

My back hurts this morning.  Not surprised about that with the house painting work I did yesterday.  

My knees do not hurt.  That is pleasant.  The knees should be very sore since I haven't lifted weights of late.  

Stomach doing OK.  It's typical.


----------



## Beach

186.3lbs this morning.  I'm getting close to 185lbs which is nice to see.  

Yesterday I was thinking about the turkey lunch meat I'm eating.  the lunch meat appears safe.  I'm not seeing any marks on my chest.  My health seems to be improving.  

What has me somewhat concerned about lunch meat is the applegate turkey lunch meat I used to eat that likely had chicken broth added.  In the past The broth was not listed on the label ingredients though.  Today the broth is listed.  Broth has spices and sometimes soy protein in it, depending upon the recipe.  

I remember when I began eating applegate turkey lunch meat.  It was around Oct 8 years ago when I began lifting weights.  I recall it didn't upset my stomach but it did change my appearance.  I marked the appearance change to lifting weights and the stress that puts on the body.  I noticed though that I began to see red blotches, marks, rash, what ever it is, after eating the Applegate turkey.  

Once time preparing for a long drive trip I began to only eat Applegate turkey as my meats.  The result was my stomach became dramatically worse within a couple days.  I began to experience a lot of explosive diarrhea and poor energy.  I could change this by eating lots of cheese, that would help constipate me, but it certainly had me changing my mind about Applegate turkey being safe to eat for me.  

Mainly I first thoughts that possibly commercial meats might have soy or some other common allergen show up in the meat, as the diet fed to animals typically has soy protein added to it.  Now I'm just thinking the turkey lunch meat had spices added to it, but didn't list the prices on it's ingredient list.  

So with the current turkey lunch meat being eaten, it doesn't seem to be a problem.  If after a few weeks though if I don't see greater health improvements, I'll eat plainer.  I'll stop the lunch meat entirely and instead only eat less prepared foods, foods even less likely to have spices added.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  Appearance decent.  No red marks seen.  Stomach is alright.  Yesterday I was fatigued but that was due to swimming and lifting some weights on the upper body the day before.  Knees still feel great.  I have no knee pain even though I have not lifted weights on my legs in about a week I'd guess.  I'll wait till never week to get back into the routine of lifting a few pounds on my legs.  I'll keep avoiding pork, spices and nightshade.


----------



## Beach

My diarrhea has changed for the better the last two days.  It has gone from being largely liquid to being more chunky.  Before further food testing I'm wanting to have better diarrhea in order to see how new foods are effecting me.  In particular I'm wanting to test the margarine with pea protein in it.  This morning I'm guessing pea protein is not a problem but will not know for sure till the stomach is better and I test.  

Yesterday was a record with exercise according to my watch.  Despite all the exercising done I'm feeling decent this morning.  I'm a little bit fatigued but so far don't feel that worn down.  Weight is 186lbs.  The 186lb seems to be the most I can loose without greater effort, at least that is what happened in the past.  If I continue to do well though with the diet and health it would not come as a surprise if I slowly lost more weight.


----------



## Beach

Nice I lost another pound.  I'm down to 185lbs this morning.  

It appears I have a good diet, one that if I followed for months would get my gut healed and working well enough.  So as a result in my note book at home I'll list the food eaten, with as much detail as possible, listing brands and where bought.  This way I'll have a diet I can fall back on that can get me well.  I'll undoubtably begin experimenting with my diet adding new foods in the days ahead.  That is when I tend to run into trouble.


----------



## Beach

I've done quite well on the diet of avoiding spices, nightshade, pork, cheese, and legumes this week.  My energy levels have been decent.  

I'm mainly thinking about the turkey lunch meat, APple Gate, I used to eat in the past that likely did not list chicken broth on it's ingredient's list.  I remember well a few years ago preparing for a trip, decided to only eat this AppleGate turkey lunch meat as I felt it was safe, and becoming very sick to my stomach.  It came as a shock.  I was only eating grass fed beef, or turkey, and cheese for meats.  

I'm eating turkey now, a different lunch meat brand, and I'm not having any stomach issues.  It has me leaning toward the chicken broth and the spices in it as being a main problem for me.  Pork is a problem for some reason.  At some point I'll test the beans idea.  I might test I might not test the nightshade family.  The only item I'm missing is potatoes but that isn't a big deal.  

I signed up for some on line basic learning.  Something that is terribly frustrating for me is consistency.  Due to my illness it is difficult for me to work on projects.  I can be well for 2 or 3 days and then down and out, not being able to concentrate or do much work, for 2 to 3 days.  It makes doing projects very difficult.  So with the on line learning I'll be given an idea of how well I'm doing with consistency.  If I can do some learning everyday I'll be pleased.


----------



## Beach

My diarrhea has changed over the last few days, for the better in many ways.  It's less urgent.  It's less liquid.  

The problem I'm experiencing the last few days is lots of cramping and with that fatigue.  My reliability has gone down the last few days as a result of the fatigue.  

So good and bad with the latest change.  I believe it means I'm healing but that the colon does not enjoy being used due to being tender.


----------



## Beach

It has been a tough week for the gut.  It's often irritated and crampy.  It often times hurts to sit down.  It hurts to cough.  Anything that puts pressure on the gut area hurts at the moment.  My energy levels are poor.  I'll be happy once this passes.  

Appear healthy in the evenings which is good.  I'm likely digesting food OK.


----------



## Beach

I ate a bunch of cheese yesterday and that stopped the cramping.  It has been nice to not be in pain today.  

I'm likely not going to eat cheese though unless needed.  It does make me feel run down and overall awful.  I'm guessing the cramping will go away within a month or two.


----------



## Beach

I have very good energy this evening.  It's a great sign.  I rarely have energy this good.


----------



## RenLPC

Marcelle said:


> Hi.  I have recently been diagnosed with Crohn's disease. I am on a cocktail of steroids, cortisone and antibiolotics.  I am also on a very controlled diet.  My biggest worry is weight loss and fatigue.  I have now lost 10kg and just want to sleep.  Is there any supplement I can take to help put on weight and give me just a little bit of energy.


I'm not sure of any supplements to take for gaining weight, but I wonder if adding healthy fats would be helpful and tolerated for you.

Have you tried making a smoothie with avocado and coconut milk?  If you blend them up with a banana and whatever fruits/veggies/oats/seeds/nuts you can tolerate, then that might be a good bump in calories to help heal your gut and help you gain weight.  It would also give you some energy.  If you do try a smoothie, be careful about adding too much, keep it simple so you can have a better idea of what works and what doesn't, that sort of think usually requires a bit of trial and error.

If you are taking antibiotics, you should be taking some sort of probiotic too so that your guy has a chance at healing.

As for the sleeping, certain herbal teas could possibly be helpful if you drink them in the evening.  Try chamomile and/or lemon balm, they are both calming and typically good for guy health too.


----------



## Beach

This afternoon is turning out to be another good energy day.  The morning began slow.  After lunch though my energy levels greatly picked up and I'm feeling good.


----------



## Beach

186lbs this morning.  

My weight has bottomed out.  To loose the next 5lbs or 10lbs imagine I'll need to make from changes with either my diet or to exercise more.  If I continue to improve with my energy levels then maybe moving around more frequently will be possible.  

Yesterday I exercises to much. Last night I was up for half the night feeling fatigued/ in pain.  This morning though I'm not overly tired.  I'm pleased about that.


----------



## Beach

I've been tired and worn out today.  It could be because I stopped eating cheese.  For the last week though I have noticed that I'm going to the bathroom less.  Typically I'm sick after I eat.  Now here of late I've only been sick after eating breakfast typically.  THe less I go to the bathroom and more energy I tend to have.  

Heard good news.  My nephew's latest grades were excellent.  He's back to his top grade earning ways.  I've been worried for awhile, years, that someone else in the family would develop what I have with one of the main symptoms I first developed was poor concentration, before the stomach issues became a huge problem.  Guessing my nephew went and had some fun his first year in college.  He's likely taking school more serious now.


----------



## Beach

I think there is a decent chance I've figured out what foods cause great fatigue for me.  I'm quite pleased about that.  

This morning I'll go to the store and open up my diet some.  

I'm hoping to get back to learning today.  I can push through exercise fatigue though it hurts.  I'm not able to push through learning.  I'm either with it or not.  

Details written in my note book.


----------



## Beach

Good and bad news.  This morning I have inflammation in part of my left lip I believe.  At least when I brush my teeth I feel no pain in my gums.  I'm not sure what it is, have had somewhat similar in the past, but this is the worst it has happened.  Hard to say what is going on but hopefully it will go away in a day or two.  The pain for this began 2 days ago.  

Good news, I have good energy this morning.  Makes sense that if cheese tires and fatigues me that beef would do similar.  So I'm avoiding beef, cheese and pork.  I was doing this diet or similar to this diet a month ago.  What caused me to stop was I began to experience pain similar to what happens when I eat pork.  My skin began to itch, was dry, ear aches were occurring, and my face left puffy.  So either there is another food that I react to similar to pork or a food I was eating had pork added to it without labeling.  I was eating chicken and turkey sausage at the time.  It makes me wonder if one of the chicken or turkey sausage companies was adding pork.  

Regardless I've kept my diet plain.  I only kicked beef out of the diet and added potatoes to it.


----------



## Beach

Pretty good energy today.  I'm guessing that is due to avoiding beef and cheese.  I'll of course forget this, how I felt run down in the past when eating beef.  I have it pretty set in my mind though that cheese wares me down.  I have a different theory than allergy for the cause of that, but it's not much of a jump to assume beef makes me feel fatigued also.  

My upper lip remains inflamed/ swollen.  There are all kinds of ideas on why this happens.  Food allergies is one idea I read about.  I've only added a few foods of late to my diet, potatoes, synthetic butter/margarine.  Tomorrow I'll avoid both and hope the swollen lip goes away.  The lip looks bad but hasn't become worse than it was yesterday.  The gums do not appear to hurt as I can brush them without any pain issues.  Lift up the gums and I feel that.  I'll also avoid nuts for good measure.


----------



## Beach

To update, the swelling has gone down some.  Strangely the area seems to have moved.  It has gone from the upper portion of my lip area to my nose to now being near almost onto the lip.  I can now move my nose and smile without to much difficulty since the area has moved.  I can feel some pain doing this but not to bad.  The inflamed area near the lips is not red.  It's just a square area that is raised.  

I can't help but think this is related to what happens when I avoid beef and dairy and then add pork.  The problems with pork seem to be quantity.  A little bit of pork is not as issue it seems.  Eat pork for every meal and I'll feel as if I develop an infection in the ears and along the side of the face.  Then last month I avoided pork, along with beef and dairy, but had a similar experience.  It took time but certainly caught me by surprise.  Hard to say what is going on, there are several possibilities.  

So long as I have OK energy levels I'll plan on believing I'm on the right track.  When I eat beef and cheese I loose energy and lose the ability to exercise/ weight lift.  So long as I can do push ups I'll consider I'm doing well.


----------



## Beach

The facial swelling has gone down considerably.  I no longer feel any significant pain.  THe face remains slightly swollen, around the lips in particular, but it is much better than yesterday.  

So either what ever caused this has run it's course or I was experiencing a food reaction.  Of the food items I'm now avoiding the most likely cause for the facial swelling is a vegan margarine I began eating recently.  The margarine is dairy free which is what I was looking for.  I've gone ahead and tossed it out.  Figure whether it is the cause or not, it's probably not all that healthy for me anyway.  

If the swelling is gone by tomorrow I'll then began adding the other foods slowly back into my diet, such as nuts, etc.  

Weight 184lbs.  I'm down another pound.  I think the weight loss is due to some new socks I began to wear.  The new socks are good for walking in, better than cotton socks.  THey chill my feet though which with cold feet has me using the bathroom more frequently.


----------



## Beach

My swollen face is about gone.  I can still see some areas that are swollen slightly and if I press on the areas will feel it.  Overall though the swollen problem is nearly gone.  

My energy levels remain good since avoiding milk and beef.  I've not enormously energetic but from what I recall feel much more energetic than when I was eating beef.  

I ate nuts today.  Nut do not appear to play a roll in the swollen face.  I'm guessing the problem was caused by the vegan margarine.  I reacted to something in it.  I ended up tossing the margarine thinking I'll just eat plain for a long while and see what happens on this diet.


----------



## Beach

The swollen face is slightly back this morning.  I might have been wrong about the vegan margarine being the cause.  

I'll avoid nuts once again to see if the swelling goes away.  

The swelling might not be diet related at all, but with the way it responded the other day I suspect the swelling is an allergic reaction to something I'm eating.  

I have problems with seeds and nuts.  Pumpkin seeds are for sure problem.  They make me violently sick and hour or two after eating.  I'm now afraid to eat cashews.  I'm fairly certain they cause diarrhea.  Possibly other nuts such as macadamia and others are a problem.


----------



## Beach

The swelling has once again gone down, this time after avoiding nuts.  Hope the swelling is gone once I wake up in the morning.  

It occurred to me, the finger nail pitting that happened a number of months ago, might have been caused by eating nuts.  It was a leading possibility.  I had bought a can of mixed nuts and not long after that the finger nail pitting showed up.


----------



## Beach

No swelling this morning seen or felt on my face.  It appears that nuts and seeds are the likely cause of the swelling.  I've certainly had trouble with some nuts and seeds in the past. Pumpkin seeds make me violently sick.  Cashews most likely give me diarrhea.  Well, there is no most likely, they give me diarrhea.  For awhile though I assumed that problem was caused by the high magnesium content of cashews.  

I would not be the only one in the family that had trouble with nuts.  My father has experienced swelling when eating nuts.  Almonds are the worst for him.  

My stomach problem would have been solved many years ago if only nuts and seeds were my problem.  There are other foods that cause issues.  Pork is a known food that causes swelling, in it's case swelling of my gums.


----------



## Beach

Thinking about it, my sister when we were younger always avoided nuts.  We would need to buy or cook foods nut free for her.  She felt nuts made her sick.  

The swollen face is pretty much gone.  I guess there still remains a little of the problem but nothing much of significance.  

Energy levels are good.  Stomach is doing well.


----------



## Beach

Swelling remains gone.  I'll keep on avoiding nuts and seeds.  

My energy levels feel good this morning.  Weight was around 185lbs.


----------



## Beach

It has been an awesome day.  I have lots of energy, I don't hurt, it's great.  With lunch I ate some of that vegan margarine.  I'll of course monitor to see if the swelling returns.  I doubt it will with the way I'm feeling but good to test.  

About the only negative I can think of is the stomach remains sour.  

I'll stick with the diet of mainly avoiding beef, milk, dairy, pork, nuts, seeds and spices.  Very bland but for the day it has me doing very well.


----------



## Beach

Feeling mixed this morning.  I'm tired but it feels it is from working out to much.  I'll take an easy today.  Eyes are bluish this morning.  Maybe the machinery is being turned on.  I hope so.  Stomach is so so.  Appear healthy.


----------



## Beach

I was sick to my stomach.  That wasn't surprising though.  With some stomach moving exercising done that was expected.  I hoped to avoid it though but the stomach remains tender.  

Energy levels were good for the day.  Looked decently healthy.  I felt upbeat.  Overall it was a decent day.


----------



## Beach

Slept upstairs.  Slept OK in the new bed.  I'm feeling sore and tired this morning though due to to much exercise.  The stomach feels decent.  On the upstairs scale I met my weight goal of 180lbs.  I still have somewhat of a gut so need to loose another 5 to 10lbs I'd guess.


----------



## Beach

Doing decently well this morning.  Energy levels are OK.  I did some light weight lifting without problems.  

I'm going to add a Chinese dish to my diet.  It has several spices in it along with soy sauce.  It is Honey Chicken.  Imagine I'll do find eating it, but of course plan to monitor.


----------



## Beach

I have a few things to write on and complain about.  

Energy doing OK.  I'm always on the quest for more energy.  I hoped in the past that eating nuts would greatly increase my energy levels.  And possibly a time or two that happened.  I suspect though that nuts didn't increase energy much, and that instead it has been avoiding cheese that has helped my energy levels the most.  

I ate the Chinese spicy food yesterday.  I also began taking a garlic supplement again.  Hopfully it will not make me ill.  I notice this mornign on my chest are some red marks/rash, what ever it is.  I'm guessing that was caused by some imodium I took and not the new food.  Imodium seems to often times give me a mild rash.  Will monitor.  

The inflammation on my face continues to decrease since avoiding all nuts.  I'm pleased about that.  

Eyes have been blueish the last couple of days.  They are not bright blue but good to see the blue color as that gives me hope I'm on the right track.  

No diarrhea this morning due most likely to taking the Imodium.


----------



## Beach

Rash on the chest looks worse.  I'm going to now avoid spices/garlic and see if the rash goes away.  I ate some spices this morning with breakfast but for lunch and going forward will eat plain.  I don't believe I've had a time where I was well to the stomach and had the chest rash.  

I was thinking about it the other night, I don't believe I had a well day to the stomach while I was eating nuts.  There were some days were my energy levels were higher.  The stomach never did well though with eating nuts.  

Swelling is gone overall.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to note but believe it important.  Since eating spices and nightshade again I've noticed that my skin itches.  It isn't as bad as what happens when I eat pork but similar.  So I'll be avoiding spices and nightshade.  I imagine the dry itchy skin problem will go away along with the rash.


----------



## Beach

Since avoiding spices for lunch along with nightshade, the rash has decreased and I feel more with it.  This could be big.  At least I hope so.  It would be nice to know what causes the chest rash or marks, what ever they are.

Once the rash is gone completely in a few days I'll try eating some potatoes to see what happens.  I'll also take some Imodium to test that also.


----------



## Beach

Rash looks better this morning.  It won't be gone by tomorrow but imagine if this trend continues it will be mostly gone.  

Tomorrow I'll plan on eating potatoes.  There is also a sweat and sour sauce that I'll have.  The sweet and sour sauce has red peppers listed on the ingredients but no mention of spices/garlic being added.  That will be a good test.  I might also look to buy tomato sauce and make a plain pizza or something just to test.


----------



## Beach

Went a little earlier with eating tomato paste.  I made homemade pizza without adding any spices.  It brought back memories.  It reminded me of the pizza served when I was in school.  It was awful!  

But the rash is nearly gone!  I'll be eating potatoes and the sweet and sour sauce tomorrow.  It gives me good confidence not seeing the rash.  I know having a hard time communicating and the rash seem to go together.  With that said, I hate eating this diet of avoiding spices and tend to not last long on it, but I should be able to go a long time if I can for sure say garlic/spices cause the rash.


----------



## Beach

Rash is gone!  Tomato doesn't cause the rash.  

Ate or had a bunch of Imodium.  Will see if that causes the rash.  

I'll plan on eating potatoes today with lunch.  I might also have the sweet and sour sauce.


----------



## Beach

Ate a potato yesterday.  The rash remains gone.  I'm pleased to see that.  Most likely what ever causes the rash brings about stomach problems, is my guess.    

I also took Imodium yesterday.  I've believed that Imodium causes the rash.  Apparently not.  

Energy levels are good.  The stomach could be better.


----------



## Beach

Still no rash despite eating more tomato sauce today.  I'm beginning to think there is a smidgen of hope that I have an answer with avoiding garlic/ spices /pork/and nuts/seeds.  So I'll keep on the course and avoid these foods, keeping an eye out for the rash.  My energy levels are poor this evening but I believe that to be due to much exercise.  Stomach could be better.  If I have the right combination with foods to avoid I likely have a long time to go for the stomach to behave better.


----------



## Beach

This is important to note.  I've noticed in the past that eating lots and lots of garlic salt will cause the skin around finger nails to pull back and bleed.  

Eating foods that have garlic added though doesn't tend to cause this finger nail bleeding issue.  

I do notice though that since avoiding spices/ garlic that the skin around one finger seems to be healing and making the finger nail look smaller.  It has only been a few days since avoiding but my finger nails do appear healthier.  

No rash seen on the chest still since avoiding garlic.


----------



## Beach

Today is notable.  I have good energy levels, which seems to be improving as the day progresses.  Very good sign.  

The stomach the last few days has been average.  I've had a few sour moments but nothing terrible to note.  

Fingers look great.  No rash to report.


----------



## David

Beach, I just wanted to chime in and say thank you for keeping this updated 

All my best to you.


----------



## Beach

Thanks David.  I keep plugging away.  With a little luck I have the right food combination to avoid this time.


----------



## Beach

I have an upset stomach this afternoon.  I don't know what has gone wrong.  The good news, I have good energy still.  My energy levels are quite good.  

I'll try cutting back on eating honey.  Instead I'll use sweat and sour to flavor chicken eaten for tomorrow.  I'll also cut back on exercise to see if that helps.  I'll also stop eating the margarine I have.  

I'd guess most likely it is the oily margarine that is the problem maker for today.  It is likely hard to digest.


----------



## Beach

So today has been a mixed day but in the opposite from what is typical.  I've had good energy all day.  I feel pretty good overall.  The bad, I've been running to the bathroom for most of the afternoon.  I'm very pleased about the good energy levels.  It's rare when it happens.  

I'm only a little over a week on this latest diet of avoiding pork, garlic, and nuts.  Hopefully the gut will improve in the coming week or two.  I ate a lot of cheese today.  It hasn't helped.


----------



## Beach

Still had a slight upset stomach today.  I ate honey instead of avoiding it.  It might be the honey.  It might also be the potato or nightshade I've been eating.  Nightshades are used as spices with peppers.  I'll avoid the potato tomorrow and see what happens.  I'll eat honey once again.  Energy has been OK today.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  Energy levels are good.  Despite being sick more often than typical I've had good energy of late.  It isn't great energy levels but better than typical.  

Today I'll test avoiding potatoes/ nightshade family.  Fingers crossed it is the potato I've been eating with lunch that has been the problem maker of late.


----------



## Beach

So far I'm doing very well since avoiding potatoes.  The particular type of diarrhea I was having has not shown up, so far.  My energy levels are great.  

I suspect the increased energy levels is due to the honey I've been eating.  I'm glad that at least so far it does not appear that honey is a problem. 

Today I ate some of the margarine I suspect in previous days.  No problems with it.


----------



## Beach

Feeling good this morning.  My energy levels are up which is somewhat surprising since I exercised more than typical yesterday.  Typically I should be sore and fatigued this morning.  Since avoiding potatoes I've not had diarrhea.  I'll then stick with avoiding nightshade family group of foods, along with avoiding pork and nuts/seeds.


----------



## Beach

I've been quite pleased with how I'm feeling today.  The stomach has been doing well.  I tried an experiemtn with eating "pizza".  A couple weeks ago I made homemade pizza.  I just took tomato paste, pizza bread and cheese.  That didn't cause a rash but it did give me lots of diarrhea.  

Today pizza of just bread and cheese has gone down without issues.  The stomach is doing well.  Energy levels are decent.  About my only gripe is I didn't care for the taste.  

I'll cut out the cheese going forward unless it is needed.  I suspect though I might have a winner with avoiding pork, nightshade and nuts and seeds.


----------



## Beach

Today was a good day.  Since avoiding eating a potato with lunch the liquid diarrhea has stopped.  I'm not well when going to the bathroom but much better than before.  My energy levels remain higher than typical.  I'm not overly energetic but I have enough energy to be able to do just about anything at anytime.  I spent some time learning today and found the learning tasks easy.  It was nice to able to concentrate.  So I'll stick with avoiding nightshade family, pork and nuts/seeds.  Oh, the rash remains gone.  If anything my chest looks even better, clearer than before.  Weight is up a bit at 188lbs.


----------



## Beach

I'm quite pleased this morning.  I have good energy.  This is after working out hard yesterday, with pushups and swimming.  Typically I'd be worn down the next day after a hard workout.  

Stomach is decent this morning.  No rash can be seen.


----------



## Beach

I've had a slight upset stomach today.  It has likely been caused by me not eating cheese.  I've been eating some cheese of late.  It isn't a lot.  It isn't as much I would eat when I was looking to stop the diarrhea.  So maybe nightshade isn't a problem but a lack of cheese, and spices are.  Exercise is problematic.  Anyway, feeling good overall.  Energy levels are elevated.  I'll cut back once again on the honey.  I'll keep exercise levels down or swimming basically down.  It is swimming that seems to cause the most problems for my stomach.  Spices is what appear to causes the skin rash so stay away from spices/garlic.


----------



## Beach

It's been a good day.  No liquid diarrhea.  My energy levels are higher than typical.  I feel good I really do.  I'll keep avoiding nightshade family, spices, pork and nuts/seeds.


----------



## Beach

I was tired today.  Two things might have caused that, a visit to the dentist in the morning stressed me out.  Dental visits always do.  And I took a lot of Imodium which I suspect, as cheese does, believe Imodium fatigued me.  Overall though it wasn't a bad day.  I'm communicating well.  I'll keep avoiding spices, nightshade/potatoes/tomatoes, and pork along with nuts.  The rash gone.


----------



## Beach

I forgot to note, but probably important to do so.  Ever since i stopped eating potatoes, red peppers, tomatoes, the nightshade family, I've been having very vivid dreams.  I've been sleeping very well.


----------



## Beach

No rash.  That will be my main focus on this dietary idea.  I'll lose focus in the weeks ahead but if I can keep the rash away I'll consider that I'm on track and that eventually the GI system will heal.  

Weight was 186lbs this morning.  I suspect I lose weight as I become healthier.  Just a guess with that but suspect the weight loss is retained water.


----------



## Beach

According to my watch yesterday was a record breaking exercise day.  I had lots of energy.  This morning, as is typical, I'm slow to get around, but can feel my energy levels will be good later in the day.  Avoiding Imodium seemed to help improve my energy levels.  No rash seen.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a very good day.  I have good energy.  I'm feeling good.  I guess good is the key word for todays description.  Yesterday I was tired out.  Most likely that was due to exercising to much.  I've recovered well and quickly for me.  No rash.  My diet is pretty much the same from day to day with some small variation.  It's bland generally but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Beach

189lbs.  I'm up a few pounds from earlier in the week.  I'm going to try an experiment.  There has been little variation in my diet of late.  The main variation has been between eating chicken or beef for lunch/dinner.  I defrost either beef or chicken and then eat it over the next 3 to 4 days.  I've noticed something.  When eating chicken I tend to have better energy and I lose weight.  When I eat beef I tend to gain weight and can have days of poor energy.  I also seems to lose the blue eyes when I eat beef.  

So starting today I'll just eat chicken for the next week, monitor my weight and energy levels.


----------



## Beach

I did lose a couple pounds after avoiding beef yesterday.  I am down to 187lbs this morning.  I had better energy yesterday also.  This morning though I'm feeling beat up and tired but overall feel decent and upbeat.  Appearance is healthy.    

I don't recall a rash developing in the past whiel avoiding beef and dairy products.  I could be wrong about that.  At some point though I'll likely test that, avoid beef and dairy and eat a bunch of spices to see what happens.  It might be a two step process to create the rash.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to mention but important as it will likely keep me on the diet of avoiding beef and dairy products.  I've known for awhile that dairy will cause a wasting muscle type condition on me.  It appears that beef does similar.  The only thing that keeps me eating cheese in the past was the constipating effect it can have.  The down side being that I waste away some, don't recover, & feel tired and fatigued.


----------



## Beach

Nice day, was pretty much well to the stomach.  That's rare and shock.  I'm avoiding enough foods I'd say with staying away from nuts, seeds, beef, dairy, pork and spices.  That's not going to last long.  I know myself.  I'll plan on adding spices back into the diet sometime next week if I continue to do well and have energy.  Maybe I'll get luck with avoiding everything else.


----------



## Beach

186lbs this morning.  It is interesting that just avoiding beef and dairy causes me to lose weight.  The loss is not that large, but visually I can see the loss.  I'm less puffy looking.  

It wasn't that long ago that I was avoiding beef and dairy.  The good I noticed then was that I was stronger.  My muscle could function longer too, in that I cuold swim or bike ride for an hour without to much difficulty.  THe bad was that at some point I began to itch all over.  I assumed it was a spice causing that problem.  

Regardless, I better stay away from beef and dairy.  I'll likely begin eating spices and nightshade later in the week.  

I'm hoping today to be relatively well to the stomach once again.


----------



## Beach

It has been another good day for the stomach.  This makes 2 days.  I'm essentially well to the stomach.  Well, I'm not well in the traditional sense but I'm not sick either and it is something I could live with.  Energy levels are good.  

Tomorrow I'm likely to be worn down as I've done a good many pushups.  

Fingers crossed I can reach 3 days of being well.


----------



## Beach

I'm very pleased this morning.  I did a great deal of weight lifting, push up exercises yesterday.  Today traditionally I should be exhausted.  I'm not exhausted this morning though.  I'm feeling pretty good and upbeat.  I'll stick with the diet of avoiding nearly all food.  It feels that way at times at least with avoiding spices, nightshade, pork, beef, dairy, nuts and seeds.


----------



## Beach

Tomorrow I'm going to add spices to the diet.  I'll keep with the main item to monitor, the rash.  If the rash stays away when I avoid beef, dairy, pork and nuts, I'll go with that.


----------



## Beach

I've begun eating spices.  Now that I'm avoiding beef and dairy I suspect I will not break out in the rash.  I suspect that it is a two part issue.  Will know for sure though by this weekend.  This morning I took a garlic supplement and ate spicy chicken sausage.


----------



## Beach

No rash noticed this morning even though I've eaten lots of spices.  I'm pleased about that.  I'm also filling out more in a positive way.  I've noticed that dairy eating has a wasting effect on me.  It could be similar to what is written about celiac disease and the wasting that can occur with that condition.  I suspect beef has a similar effect on me.  Weight remains the same.


----------



## Beach

I should add, I'm quite tired and sore this morning.  I've exercised to much it feels like and imagine by tomorrow I'll be feeling better.  For now I'm feeling rather run down and lousy.


----------



## Beach

I have to admit, since I began eating spices I've had poor health days.  My energy levels have been very poor.  

TOmorrow I'll go back to avoiding spices to see what happens.


----------



## Beach

Yes yes yes, I feel much better this morning.  Last night I ate a rare dinner.  It was free of spices.  THis morning I avoided spices.  I'm not feeling much more energetic, my muscles do not hurt as much.  My eye sight is greatly improved also.  I've not written much on it but can at times have fuzzy eye sight.  I've noticed that is connected with how much stomach is feeling.  Yesterday and the day before when I began eating spices once again it came difficult to read and difficult to see the small print on my watch.  This morning I can easily see the small print on my watch.  

Avoiding spices and nightshade is easily my least favorite diet.  If it keeps the muscle pain away and my vision in good shape I should be able to stick with the diet long term.  That should be a good test to monitor for me, how well I can view my watch.  

i should be able to post less now.  It would be good for me to do so.


----------



## Beach

No doubt, I feel much much better since avoiding spices and nightshade.  My energy levels are back up, and my eye sight has quickly improved.  I can easily see small print.  About my only complaint this morning is that my left foot is sprained.  I'll have to keep off it.  Oh and I've gained 5 lbs the last couple of days.  I should be able to lose that over the next couple of days.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this afternoon.  My eye sight remains greatly improved.  I'm only a short time away from the time when I was eating spices/nightshade. I remember clearly how terrible I felt eating chicken sausage and Chinese food.  So I'll stick with the plain food from now on.  

My eye sight improving ironically comes at the same time my father has had eye surgery.  His eye sight is greatly improved now.  It isn't something I'll ever know the answer to, but with my experience of blurry eye sight, not being able to read small print after eating spices, I'd guess others experience the same but don't know it is a food reaction problem.  Just a guess on my part but figure I'm not alone on this.  The great boom in eye glass wearing since the 1960s could be due to the introduction of new foods.  I guess a great many new foods began to be eaten in the 1960s.  At least I've read that a few times.  Before that, meals tended to be plainer.     

So I'll avoid spices, nightshade, nuts, seeds and pork.  I'll stick with that and have less need to write in my journal.  Figure at least it will take 6 months for the stomach to act much better.  Cheese will help if I need to travel on the road.


----------



## Beach

I did a great amount of exercises yesterday.  i'm alive this morning  Ya for that.  The stomach is doing well enough.  I'll keep with avoiding nightshade, spices, pork and nuts/seeds.


----------



## Beach

189lbs.  I'd like to drop my weight back to the typical 186lbs this week.  

The last few days I've been eating lots of margarine with meals.  I've done this as a test to compare with when I was eating potatoes.  With potato eating I'd place lots of margarine onto the potato.  Since I was always somewhat sick after eating a potato I figured it was either the potato causing problems or the margarine.  

The results of eating lots of margarine the last couple days is my stomach has been in decent shape.  Since that is the case I'm guessing potatoes and the nightshade family overall is problematic for me to eat.  

Tired this morning from exercises done yesterday.


----------



## Beach

I'm drained today, have little energy.  It's miserable.  Stomach feels good though.  This is the diet that gave me energy recently so hopefully in a week or two I'll have more pep.


----------



## Beach

I felt better yesterday.  This morning I'm feeling decent so far.  I have gained a pound.  I suspect that is due to eating beef the last couple of days.  Today should be the last day of eating beef for awhile.  After that I'll eat chicken.  Once I eat chicken I'll likely lose weight.  Don't know why that happens and if it is relevant to my stomach issues.


----------



## Beach

I was sick to the stomach quite a bit yesterday.  This morning I feel fine though.  My energy levels are good.  That's a positive sign.  I recall a few weeks ago when I was on this same diet the same happened.


----------



## Beach

my gums bled this morning after flossing.  I'm guessing that was due to beign sick to the stomach the other day.  The stomach has improved quite a bit since then.  Imagine by tomorrow the bleeding will not be much of an issue.  Energy levels feel good this morning.  I'm feeling relatively upbeat.


----------



## Beach

I ate a bunch of cheese this afternoon.  I suspect that cheese will do it's thing.  It feels as if the diet I'm on is working decently.  The addition of cheese should be helpful to the stomach.


----------



## Beach

The cheese seems to have done it's thing.  I'm pretty much well to the stomach.  I'm feeling run down and more tired, but overall the stomach is good today. 

Great news I suspect as it likely means I'm on the right path with my diet.  I've been better to the stomach doing the cheese eating idea, but given time I can imagine within a month or two I'll be pretty much well so long as I eat cheese. 

I'm liable to not eat much cheese in the weeks ahead though.  It does seem to tired me out. 

I'll keep avoiding nightshade family, garlic family, nuts and seeds, and pork.

Oh, my gums did not bleed after flossing this morning.


----------



## Beach

My stomach is doing well.  My foot is also doing much better today.  I've thought in the past that when the stomach is doing well I fell better in other areas of the body.  I heal better overall basically when the gut is on the up swing.  The theory certainly seems true today.  
No rash what so ever.  Skin is appearing healthy.


----------



## cmack

Hi Beach,

I just wanted to say hi! Cheers!! I hope you are doing well. I know this is more of a personal thing for you. However, I appreciate you giving diet info as it may help a lot of others in their dietary choices.

Kind Regards


----------



## Beach

Cheers! right back at ya! Cmack.   Thanks.  My goal is only to get myself well and move on, sometime, eventually.  It's bound to happen.  

The left ankle is feeling very well this morning.  There is some pain remaining but not much.  After a couple days of the stomach doing well I suspect that helped improve the foots healing process.


----------



## Beach

I was surprisingly sick this morning.  Those are the worst, the surprise illnesses that come with little warning.  I'm only 2 weeks in with this diet idea so it isn't something I'm overly concerned about.  If I was 2 or 3 months in with the diet idea I'd be concerned.  Overall though in general my energy levels are decent.  I'm looking healthy.  It appears that I'm able to eat cheese and that will constipate me to some degree.  

I'm planning to eat cheese and bread on Fridays.  It's similar to pizza but without the tomato and spices sauce.  it tastes decent enough and the gut responds well to the diet.


----------



## Beach

Well shoot.  I've been sick all morning.  The feeling I'm having is that this is similar to what happened in the past when I ate lots of bird - eggs, chicken, turkey.  I'd have decent energy on that diet but would have lots of liquid diarrhea.  That is exactly what is happening today and happened a few days ago. 

I'll make a diet change afterall.  I'll just eat beef and tuna in olive oil, and instead avoid bird products.  I'll eat cheese more often to help the stomach.  Lets see if this calms the stomach down.  I'll check later to see if eating less cheese will be possible and that could help with improving energy levels.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing better this evening, after avoiding all bird items with lunch.  I avoided eggs, chicken and turkey.  

Kind of nice but I notice the foot pain is gone entirely.  It has slowly been going away but it appears to be gone now.  Don't know if that is diet related but glad that happened.  

Earlier over the last week or two I've written about how eating beef causes me to gain weight for some reason.  Eating chicken brought about weight loss of about 3 lbs typically.  I've wondered why that happens.  Will find out I guess in the next couple of weeks if that gain is stomach related.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to try something else.  

The idea of eating beef scares me.  Regular beef I know is a problem.  Some of the worst stomach problems I've had came soon after eating commercial beef.  Grass fed beef is less of a problem but still seems to cause me issues.  

I'm going to instead only eat wild caught fish.  THe idea being that something fed to live stock is showing up in the meat and causing me problems.  Possibly soy or some legume is an issue.  Possibly synthetic vitamins fed to live stock is a problem.


----------



## Beach

I've been going back and forth on how best to do the diet, strict or easy.  I'll go with the easy to begin with.  

There is a part of me that wants to make it strict, only eating fish.  The idea being that something fed to animals shows up in the meat.  The common allergen soy is frequently fed to animals.  Synthetic vitamins are fed to live stock.  Synthetic vitamins make me stick.  I think though I'll start out easy, eat gress fed and regular beef.  I'll also eat fish.  I'll just avoid pork, bird (eggs, chicken, turkey) and nuts/seeds.


----------



## Beach

Skin looks very healthy this morning.  I'm pleased about that.  I slept well.  I seem to remember that I sleep very well when I avoid bird items.  I'm sweating quite a bit more on this diet, at least I have done so the last couple of days.  if sweating is good, then Im doing well.  It is hot being summer.  For what ever reason I seem to sweat much less when eating bird products.  

Looks like I'm going more strict with the diet.  I'm not in the mood afterall I eat beef.  I'd rather just stick with eating wild caught fish.  I'm more comfortable with that.  If the theory is right that someone fed to live stock is causing my problem then eating wild fish should help.  I'm also eating cheese from an Irish company.  The Irish cheese writes that they do not feed their cows alfalfa.  Alfalfa is a legume similar to soy.  If allergic to soy there is a good chance legume would be a problem.  If the wild fish and irish cheese works out then I'll eventually test grass fed beef to see what it does to my stomach.  

I can't think of a time where I've been well to my stomach eating chicken, eggs, or turkey.  I have had many times being well to the stomach eating grass fed beef, grass fed Irish cheese, and turkey.  I never recovered on that diet though and could easily become sick from it due to exercise or some activity where I used my stomach muscles.


----------



## Beach

Doing well on the fish diet.  I was pretty much well to the stomach yesterday. Not surprising considering how much cheese was eaten.  Eating cheese though only seems to help when I'm on the right diet.  It gives me confidence I'm heading in the correct direction.  

Weight 187lbs.  That came as a surprise.  If I hadn't pigged out yesterday evening I'd likely to at 185lbs this morning.  

Sprained left foot seems to be nearly healed up.


----------



## Beach

I've been worn down tired today.  Yesterday morning was similar.  Don't know why this is other than possibly being somewhat well to the gut causes me fatigue problems.  

Tomorrow I'm going to eat grass fed beef.  I'd like to stick to only eating while caught fish but feel grass fed beef is likely OK.  I'll keep an eye out for the rash.  If it returns after eating beef then I'll stop eating.


----------



## Beach

SOmething I dislike about this diet of avoiding eggs, chicken, turkey is that my muscles ache some along with my wrists being sore.  I'm also more tired.  The diet is poor for me when it comes to exercising and working out.  

Outside of that, the diet is OK.  Hopfully things improve over time.  if I hope to find out if the diet works I better stick with it for 4 months minimum.  Oh some of the worst stomach attacks I've experienced have come when avoiding bird.  The attacks might have come due to fiber issues.  Never have known what went wrong.  Some of the best stomach days have also come from long term avoidance of birds.  

Ate beef this morning.


----------



## Beach

187lbs.  I'm still pigging out, eating more than typical.  I'm hungry on this diet.  Hope that ends soon.  My energy levels are not that great.  Appear decently healthy though.  Skin looks good.  The stomach has improved.


----------



## Beach

I was rather ill yesterday.  Disappointing but not entirely unexpected.  Disappointing as I have been hpping to make a car trip in a few weeks.  If I am unable to string together some better days I'm liable to pass on the car trip.  Few things worse than being on the road overly sick to the stomach and fatigued.


----------



## Beach

I was really tired today.  I blame the cheese for that.  Feels a bit weird saying that but it's true, cheese fatigue.  Gut did better though which I'm pleased about.  I'm thinking the fatigue will be here to stay, in particular since I'm eating cheese.  Since it is hurricane season with the chance I'll need to drive out of the area quickly I'll stick with the cheese eating.


----------



## Beach

Today is day 7 of avoiding bird.  It's a scary day.  3 times when avoiding bird I've experienced on the 7th day the very worst most painful stomach attacks.  Don't know why that is.  I've read about withdrawals and there is mention in one book that the 7th day is often the best, or when the withdrawals stop.  What ever it is, this day has me on edge.  

I've had luck in the past when avoiding bird.  For some reason though I don't stick with the diet.  I'm guessing that is due to fatigue.  The fatigue wares me down and my mind gets to thinking of trying something else.  

I'll make it a point that if I do begin to have a much better stomach on this diet, I'll stop eating cheese.  Doing that will likely improve my energy levels.


----------



## Beach

Today was much better and of note.  

Today was the first day where i was strict with following a grass fed diet.  For the previous days I was eating some regular cheese to get rid of it. The cows were likely fed soy and other items that were milked for the regular cheese. Today though I only ate grass fed cheese and grass fed beef.  I was 100% well to my stomach.  My energy levels while not great were improved.  

So I'll take note, continue with a strict grass fed and wild fish diet.  It might just be a coincidence that it worked today but certainly a positive sign for me.


----------



## Beach

Just to speculate, I may be getting ahead of myself.  If the grass fed diet works, there are two main contenders for causing me problems and that are fed to live stock.  The first is soy.  Soy is a common allergen.  It is fed to live stock.  

The other is synthetic vitamins.  Synthetic multivitamins do three things to me.  They cause brain fog for 24 hours, they cause a great amount of fatigue, and they bring about delayed diarrhea.  

For the last few days while I was eating regular cheese, I had lots of brain fog, fatigue and diarrhea.  

I've always thought also that avoiding bread helped improve my health.  Bread is fortified with synthetic vitamins.  

So I'll put synthetic B vitamins at the head of the list to avoid.  Lets see what happens in the days ahead.


----------



## Beach

I have good energy this morning.  Many of the aches and pains I was experiencing have decreased.  My wrist pain has largely gone away.  My stomach feels good.  Overall I better stick with the strict grass fed diet.  I haven't eaten wild fish yet on the strict diet but plan to do so tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

It's been a mixed day.  The morning was great.  I had lots of energy.  This afternoon after working around the house doing many tasks I wore out.  My suspicion is that doing some movement in my stomach area mildly upset the stomach waring me out.  Overall though it's been a good day.  The stomach is pretty darn good.  Tomorrow I'm eating tuna in olive oil.


----------



## Beach

I can't mess with success.  The gut continues to do well.  Since going strict with a grass fed diet I've had no diarrhea.  My energy levels have been improved at times.  

I keep thinking this diet idea is likely wrong.  But that's likely due to me not wanting a difficult diet to follow.  I'll stick with a strict grass fed diet and some point in the future I'll test eating some regular cheese and regular beef to see what happens.


----------



## Beach

Today could be a very good day.  I need to note this.  

For a long while I've known that synthetic vitamins make me ill.  I don't know which vitamin(s) effect me though but have speculated that it is a B vitamin.  

So yesterday was a mixed day.  THe morning started out great, with lots of energy.  The afternoon turned terrible as my energy levels greatly decreased.  I found myself in a fog and resting most of the afternoon.  I blamed it on over exercising sweating to much in the morning.  

Well, looking at a food I ate yesterday I see it has vitamin A in it.  For lunch yesterday I had margarine butter on a potato.  The margarine has vitamin A in it.  

Today I have exercised more than I did yesterday.  The exercises done effect my stomach muscles quite a bit.  

It's just a guess but likely a good guess, synthetic vitamin A is the vitamin causing me health/ gut problems.  I think there is a good chance also that animals fed synthetic vitamin A cause me health problems.  

The grass fed diet and wild caught sea food I'm following likely is the solution I'm looking for.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday was a very good day.  I didn't ache.  My energy levels were good.  The stomach was in good shape.  I could do about anything I wanted that way the day went.  

Probably what I'll do is continue with the diet for another day or two.  Then if that goes well I'll add spices to the diet to see how that goes down.  I'm also liable to eat a somemade grass fed cheese pizza.  I'll see if the synthetic B vitamins in wheat are a problem or not.  

I'm not all that happy with all the cheese I'm eating.  I'll continue to eat lots of cheese for awhile but likely next week I'll cut back on cheese.  

So main item to avoid is synthetic vitamin A, whether directly or with animals fed multi vitamins.


----------



## Beach

Good news, my foot and my wrist have stopped hurting.  I'm guessing that is due to avoiding the margarine with vitamin A added to it.  I'm able to walk long distance without problem it appears.  

Feeling good today.  I'm a bit tired and slightly dizzy this evening.  I've exercised hard so imagine that is the cause.  I don't ache.  My muscles feel good.  I worked out probably more than I should have.


----------



## Beach

This will be a big week for me.  If I can stay well to the stomach, improve my energy levels, and further get rid of the aches and pains/fatigue I'll be able to wrap this up and stop writing.    

Off to a good start this morning.  I'm feeling good.


----------



## Beach

Stomach doing very well.  I've given it a good workout also.  Typically I'd be sick to my stomach from the workout.  I'm not.  

Energy levels are OK.  Wish they were better but am not going to complain.  

Eyes are blueish.  Maybe the machinery is being turned on.  Good to see when that happens.  

Ate bread with it's added vitamin Bs.  No problem from that has been noticed.


----------



## Beach

I slept poorly last night.  I'll be taking a nap today.  

Very pleased that my guts are doing well.  I should have been sick by now but I have not been ill.  My gums do not bleed when i floss.  My appetite has decreased.  Makes some sense to me, if I'm digesting better that my appetite would go down.  

I haven't added spices to my diet yet.  If still well today I'm likely to eat some garlic tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

I've been feeling fatigued and weak all day.  It's frustrating.  I'm well to the stomach though.  Most likely the fatigue is due to stomach exercises, eating some wheat which acts similar to eating to much fiber on.  If I can continue to be well to the stomach I know from experience the fatigue issue will improve.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday was miserable.  I was fatigued and worn out all day.  It does highlight that while I've been well to the stomach I still don't know the cause.  It might be vitamins.  It might be soy or legumes fed to animals.  The fatigue might have been caused by something else also such as artificial color which I was eating in a candy.  I'll try avoiding that for awhile and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

I feel much better today.  My energy levels are up and muscles do not hurt.  The only item I've stopped eating has been the peppermint candy with artificial color.  Something in that candy most likely was causing my fatigue and brain fog.  I'm guessing it is the artificial coloring.  It was likely irritating my intestines some.  

My stomach continues to do well.  Ate bread today without issues.  No diarrhea experienced to report.


----------



## Beach

Today I believe is the 7th day where I've been well to the stomach.  I've been mostly well.  At least I haven't been sick.  Most importantly it appears I have a base diet that I can work with and grow.  That's what I've been looking for, a diet I can rely upon to make me well.  I'll still need to add new foods.  As i found out this week with the peppermint candy, there will be some foods that disagree with me one way or another.  It will take a long long time to recover also I realize.  So time to move on to the next phase.


----------



## Beach

There is a problem with my diet.  I want to ignore it and hope it gets better but as I've learned in the past I better not do that.  

The good news is that I have remained well.  The gut can take a beating to some degree and I don't become sick from it  I can bend over with my stomach and become ill from it.  I can exercise the stomach muscles and not expect to have diarrhea later.  

The bad news is that after eating grass fed beef I'll feel that I'm in a fog.  I'll also have poor energy.  The poor feeling stays for a few hours then lifts.  I also can develop a red mark or more on the chest.  i've associated the red marks or rash with a reaction.  

When I only eat fish and grass fed Irish cheese I don't seem to experience the brain fog or red rash.  Why that is I don't know.  I can speculate though that it is the beans fed to cows that is causing me trouble.  WIth commercial fed cattle soy meal is fed to the cows.  WIth grass fed typically the cows are fed alfalfa.  Alfalfa is a type of bean.  

In Ireland alfalfa is not grown I've read.  The climate there is not good for it's production.  Instead in Ireland regular grass is fed to the cattle that are milked to make cheese.  

So I'll only eat wild caught fish and Irish cheese for a few days to see how I feel and appear.  I started this yesterday and so far the results have been good.  I'm feeling better.  The red rash is nearly gone.


----------



## Beach

I do feel better today after avoiding grass fed beef.  My eyes hurt less.  My wrist which I wrote about feels better.  I have felt less foggy.  The rash is pretty much gone.  

The stomach still remains doing well though.  

I'll keep eating fish though I don't care much for fish.  I'm also eating grass fed Irish cheese.


----------



## Beach

Since just eating fish and Irish cheese for animal protein, I think I appear healthier.  The stomach continues to do OK, often very well.  My energy levels are OK, nothing great, but will get me by.  Rash is pretty much gone.


----------



## Beach

I notice this morning that the finger nail pitting has come back.  I'm guessing that was caused by eating beef.  There is little doubt when I was eating beef I left worn out and slightly dizzy.  Beef also caused the chest rash.  Cheese makes me feel run down also.  on the positive side cheese does help the stomach, making me constipated.  

It's the two items I need to balance out, energy and gut health.  

I'm going to stop eating cheese and continue to avoiding beef.  I'll see how my energy levels go.  If they improve I better avoid beef and cheese.  Being slightly dizzy isn't much fun.  I'll keep and eye on the finger nail pitting to see if it improves.  Imagine my stomach will be a problem on this diet of eating bird and fish products.  I'll have to rely upon Imodium if it comes to that.


----------



## Beach

Just to note, I weigh 197lbs.  Just last month i weighed 185lbs or about.  For what ever reason when I eat beef and maybe cheese I gain weight quickly.  The amount of food eat has been typical.  I haven't been eating more than typically.  If anything I'd guess I've eaten less during this time.    

I better just avoid beef and dairy for a year.  Put is out of my mind and go long term.  I can try other ideas during that time, but keep beef avoidance the main idea.  I've gone 4 months with this avoidance idea and while I saw positives, it wasn't enough time.


----------



## Beach

Figured I'll make this my last post for a long time.  I'll avoid pork and beef/dairy for over a year.  That is the only option left, to go long term with an avoidance.  I'll be unhappy at times but need to remind myself I'll just keep going in circles unless I try this.  The two items I react strongest to are pork with the swelling bleeding gums, and beef/dairy with the fatigue, fog, weight gain, and appearance of muscle loss.  

I'll pretend I have that tick bite diseases were people are said to be allergic to beef and pork due to the tick bite.  

Something that will help keep me on the diet is that I want to lose weight.  Eating only bird and fish seems to do that, cause weight loss.  Eating beef and pork causes me weight gain.


----------



## Beach

I wasn't going to write but realized I should note this down.  I hadn't thought of it before.  

There are two main causes of fatigue.  There is exercise fatigue.  To much exercise can cause me to become overly tired and fatigued.  It is sort of mysterious also sometimes exercise wares me out terribly and other times the same exercise makes me feel better.  

The other fatigue looks to be coming from when I eat cheese and beef.  I've known for awhile that cheese fatigues me.  I know now that beef tires me out also.  When I avoid beef and cheese I have good energy, unless I exercise to much.


----------



## Beach

IT is not entirely true to say but it's close, in that I gained about 15lbs during the month that I ate beef cheese and fish.   I wasn't eating more during this time.  If anything I began eating even less in hopes of dropping a few pounds.  

Now that I'm avoiding beef, and cheese I've lost about 8lbs.  It hasn't been that long since I began avoiding beef.  

There has been times were I've seen quick weight gain and loss in the past without knowing why it happened.  I'm guessing now that it is beef that causes me to gain a lot of weight.  

Now that I'm eating chicken and bird meats quite a bit I expect I'll begin to become sick to my stomach.  It's a specific type of stomach illness that happens when eating chicken and other bird meats.  It's the most troubiing type as the flare comes will little to no warning.  I'll become fearful of driving in the car.  This time I'll have to push through that and hope it is just a phase of healing.  Hopfully it isn't just a problem I experience when eating bird meats.  At least when this happens I should have decent energy.


----------



## Beach

I'm down some more weight this morning.  I'm at 190lbs.  Unreal.  So I have a good list going of why I should avoid beef.  Beef causes me to gain lots of weight quickly, it makes me feel sore, I feel fatigued, I develop a rash, and it likely causes the finger nail pitting.  I can thinking of a reason why I would eat cheese but can't think of any reason to eat beef.  Same goes with pork.  Pork makes me feel terrible.  I itch all over after eating pork.  It causes my gums to swell up and bleed.  I suspect that pork leads to weight gain also.  

So I'm not on a mammal free diet.  Funny saying that, but I believe I've read mention on why people should avoid eating mammals before.  You can find anything in health books it seems.  

Stomach is acting up some.  THis is expected as eating chicken and turkey will cause the stomach to become worse.  At least my energy levels are decent.  I'll need to be careful with what I eat, eating little fiber and no greasy foods.  Common sense about avoiding oily foods but thinking about it last time I ate similar I was eating margarine also.  That likely made the situation worse.


----------



## Beach

189lbs this morning.  The weight loss has slowed.  It would not surprise me if I was around 185lbs by the end of the week.  

The stomach attacks are worse, as I expected would happen.  My energy levels are very good.  I'm feeling upbeat.  About the only problem I have is fear of going far from a rest room.  

Hopefully on this diet of avoiding beef, dairy, and pork, within a month or two the stomach will settle and be more reliable.


----------



## Beach

188lbs this morning, down another pound.  

For the last 4 days I've had cramping in the evening.  Last night was the worst.  So in hopes of helping prevent further cramping I'm going to avoid the sulfur supplement taken along with no more bread eating.  I don't eat much bread if any most days.  Since I'm avoiding cheese though which cuts down on gas possibly it can cause me some trouble.  

Tired this morning.  Hopefully I'll get my second wind this afternoon.  So far so good this morning with the stomach.


----------



## Delta_hippo

Beach, it feels like you did better in June, seem to have had more good days then?  Must be so frustrating that you react to so many things.  I hope you get back on a good run soon.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Delta,

Yes, it is telling detailing how I feel, wondering how such and such effects me.  It's something I've been going back and forth on for awhile, obviously.  I can get the stomach pretty well eating lots of cheese basically.  That gives me confidence when doing.  The problem is that I'm not fully recovering when I go that route.  It's terrible frustrating.  So I've been exploring all different ways to try and improve upon that.  

Now for the time being I'm giving up on the cheese idea and avoiding cheese, beef and pork basically and seeing if that takes me where I want to go with an improved stomach and also most importantly improved energy.  If I can stick with it I should know by the end of the year I'm guessing.


----------



## Beach

So far the cramping has been less this evening.  It's still there to some degree but not overly painful.  Hopefully the answer was the sulfur supplement being taken.  

Stomach was better today.  Energy levels recovered by this afternoon.  I did to many pushups yesterday I'm guessing caused the poor energy levels.


----------



## Beach

So far no cramping this evening or later in the day.  Typically by now I'd have some issues.  The cramping likely was either caused by the sulfur supplement or it was caused by the beet supplement I was taking.  This morning I passed on the beet supplement and instead took a different supplement to raise NO levels.  If I was eating dairy products such as cheese I suspect this wouldn't be an issue at all as dairy has a way to hold down gas levels.  I doubt I'll do any figuring to know which idea worked, I'll just go with the two being the likely answer.  

Felt run down and tired all day.  Nothing new there, but hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Beach

For the last couple of days my diarrhea has changed for the better.  I know form experience with this diet that I can easily become overly sick though so I need to be extra careful with exercises and movement.  

Energy levels are very poor.  Imagine that will improve in the weeks ahead, I hope.  

Weight remains the same at 188lbs.  Would be nice to get that to 180lbs or lower.


----------



## Beach

Stomach did well once again yesterday.  My energy levels improved in the afternoon also.  That was nice.  Had a very vivid dream last night.  Hope the dream does not come true, but always good to have vivid dreams as when I have better energy I tend to dream more.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday I exercised, lifting some weights.  This morning I'm fatigued and tired.  It's not an overwhelming fatigue this time though, so that's a positive sign I believe.  Maybe a week from now I'll be able to handle working out without feeling terrible, tired the next day.  Stomach is doing OK.  I have some cramping from time to time but not as bad as before.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK.  I'm a little frustrated that I'm not healthier to the stomach or have better energy.  That's to be expected.  No rashes though and no new finger nail pitting seen.  I've forgotten how I felt when eating beef.  I have a list though that I created of the problems beef appeared to have caused me when I was eating it often.  That should help.  I doubt I'll eat beef again.


----------



## Beach

Earlier in the week I began eating the old nitric oxide supplement, the one I believed could be causing gas and cramping.  I've not had as much trouble with it of late.  It does increase gas, but so far that issue has been less of a problem.  

I appear to be losing weight again.  My diarrhea improved, which caused my weight loss to stop.  I even seemed to have gained some weight on a few days.  I'm still doing decent with the stomach but see I'm at 187lbs this morning.  

I'm going to begin eating regular chicken.  I've been eating fast food basically with chicken.  For what ever reason it tends to be less of a problem. I don't know why that is.  Maybe it is the honey I'll put on regular chicken.  It could have a laxative effect.  Hard to say.  I'll limit the honey and use some other seasoning for the chicken.  

Energy levels are OK but not great.  Finger nail pitting is improved.  THe pits are moving up the finger nail with no new ones seen.  No rash seen since avoiding cheese and beef.


----------



## Beach

183lbs this morning.  I keep losing weight on this diet, which is nice.  

For the past few days I've generally felt very good.  My energy levels have been elevated.  Last night was the exceptiion.  The stomach cramping returned.  So I'm guessing the beet nitric oxide supplement is responsible for cramping.  I'm not sure if I sitll need the NO supplement but will try taking it every other day and see if that stops the cramping from happening.


----------



## Beach

Feeling upbeat and positive.  I'm communicating decently well, something that can be a problem when I'm really run down.  It gives me good confidence.  

I was sick yesterday to the stomach but had good energy for the day.  The sickness on this diet of avoiding cheese, pork, and beef is different.  It comes with little to no warning.  It's quite frightening actually to be driving the car about.  I have to remind myself though that these infrequent bouts are likely caused by the same items that made me sick when eating lots of cheese, such as exercies that use stomach muscles.  Think I'll be passing on swimming until the hurricane season is over.


----------



## Beach

Just to record the weight loss, this morning I weighed nearly 180lbs.  The weight still is coming off on this diet of avoiding mammal meats mainly due to suspected allergy problems.  I'm also exercising a little more of late due to my parents being in town for the week.  Possibly I'm sweating from exercises more.  I figure most of the weight lost has been water weight.


----------



## Beach

Avoiding beet powder every other day has helped.  The cramping has improved.  

I'm doing decently well on the diet as expected.  I've been tired of late but not terribly fatigued.  The muscles feel well, I'm just exercising and doing more activities.  

Weight went up a few pounds to 183.  I'm not sure why but that's the way things tend to go with this condition.  I'd like to get into the 170lb range eventually.


----------



## Beach

My weight loss continues.  I have two scales, one digital that I consider more accurate and the other an older fashion manual.  The digital scale says I weight 176lbs this morning.  The older scale says 180lbs.  For what ever reason since avoiding beef, cheese and pork I'm dropping the pounds.  

I'm early in mentioning this and likely to jinx myself but noticed a few days ago that it has been awhile since I was last majorly sick to the stomach.  I'm going to start recording at home whether I'm well or not.  I always have diarrhea but if it is more under control that will be a big confidence boost.


----------



## Beach

I've been rather sick to the stomach this morning.  I don't have any clear reason why this is happening.  I have been exercising more than typical.  Nothing using stomach muscles much but possibly the extra exercising has caused the problem.  I also ate some honey chicken the last few days.  Honey I've read can be a natural laxative.  Possibly that is the issue.  What ever is the cause my energy levels remain decent.  I'll take an easy today, avoid honey, and hope things calm down in the days ahead.


----------



## Beach

To add, while sick today, I had good energy all day.  I feel I am getting color back into my face.  My eyes also are bluish.  I believe this is the only diet that I've seen my eyes turn blue on.  I know when well long term the eyes turn bright blue in color.  It has been a long long time since that last happened though.  Pitting in the finger nails has stopped.  About the only complaint outside of the easy to upset stomach is my poor writing skills.  For what ever reason writing can be a struggle.  That should go away with a healthier stomach.   

Well, today marks one month on the diet of avoiding beef, cheese, and pork.  Another 11 months at least to go.


----------



## Beach

I forgot to note, I lost around 25lbs this first month on the diet.  

The most I saw I weighed was right at 200lbs.  

The least I've seen I weight is right at 175lbs.  

I haven't done anything different, I eat normal amounts of food, other than to avoid beef, pork and dairy, foods I believe I'm allergic to.


----------



## Beach

My stomach is doing better since avoiding honey.  The bad day was likely caused by the laxative effects honey can have.  

Appearing healthier of late.  I like seeing that.  It makes me feel that I'm on the right track.


----------



## Beach

My weight seems to have leveled out once again.  My weight has been staying around 175 to 180lbs for most of the week, depending on the scale.  I wouldn't mind dropping another 5 to 10lbs.


----------



## Beach

For the last week or so I've noticed that my appetite has decreased.  I'm still eating the same amount but suspect I could get by on eating less.  Yesterday I was sick to the stomach and also feeling run down with poor energy levels.  I'm not sure why that happened other than I have been exerting myself more than typical.  That could have tired me out and upset the stomach.  It could be also that with less desire to eat my stomach couldn't handle the amount of food I ate.  I only eat two meals a day.  I sleep much better than I pass on dinner.  The two meals I eat are on the large side but not enormous.


----------



## Beach

I am experiencing more and more days of being relatively well when going to the bathroom.  It's a positive sign I keep telling myself.  The problem is that my gut does not enjoy being used in a regular way.  The gut is still inflamed.  I suspect that a healthier gut is leading to poor sleep due to an aching colon.  

It's been about 4 days now since I've slept well.  So overall I can still be very sick at times, but am experiencing improved bathroom results, and with that feel exhausted and beat up.


----------



## Beach

I'm under stress the last couple of days as a hurricane is heading this direction.  So far I'm handling it well.  I'm moving to be at a safer location and I expected all the lifting and climbing stairs would make me sick.  So far it has not.  Last night I slept poorly and my stomach was sore.  I ended up using the bathroom much more than typical, but I was never overly sick.  So I'm pleased about that.  This afternoon I have good energy and feeling upbeat overall, outside of a hurricane coming this direction.  I'm not happy about that.


----------



## Beach

Still not sick after all the stress I placed into my gut the other day.  I'm pleased.  Typically I'd be very ill by now.  It gives me high hopes that the digestive system is repairing.  I've avoided beef and dairy products several times before, up to 4 months.  I'm wondering if in the past if I didn't notice this improvement in being able to stress the stomach, give it a workout or beating and not become sick.  it would be easy to overlook.  I overall feel miserable when decently well to the stomch.  I know 3 months from now on this diet I should still feel miserable.  if I'm not likely to get sick though that's a huge improvement and one that over further time should lead to a decently repaired GI system.


----------



## Beach

Very good news to note this morning.  I did a light workout.  Instead of feeling poorly and without energy, I'm now feeling energized.  I've been looking for the diet that makes me feel more energetic after a light workout.  I might have found it with avoiding beef, dairy and pork.  

My teeth appear to do much better when I avoid beef and dairy.  I've noticed when eating dairy that my teeth seem to fall apart.  Cavities are more common, teeth chip, and sometimes I'll need a rootcanal.  A hurricane has been directed this way for awhile now.  Typically when this happens I'd be looking to eat cheese to shore up the stomach.  I've avoided doing that this time for fear dental problems could become an issue.


----------



## Beach

I'm sick this morning.  The cause is either of two things most likely.  The first being that yesterday I stressed the stomach moving items around.  The other idea is that I ate a new food, barbecue chicken and that is causing the problem.  

I'm going to try an experiment.  The experiment is based around cheese and its effect.  I'm going to assume that cheese is not an allergen but does cause my energy levels to plummet greatly.  In the first experiment I'll continue with avoiding cheese and beef, and pork.  I'll also avoid spices.  I'll see if the stomach improves as well as my energy levels along with how my appearance is.  If that doesn't work, the second experiment will be a eat wild fish.  The barbecue chicken had soy in it and I wonder if soy fed to animals diets is the problem.  

Weight 180lbs.


----------



## Beach

I should add, the trial experiment isn't all that different from how I've been eating.  Many days, but not all, on this diet trial of avoiding beef, dairy and pork, I eat plain and do not eat spices.


----------



## Beach

Yep, that is what has helped avoiding spices.  I feel much more energetic this morning, the stomach calmed down, and I appear healthier.  I also can communicate easier.  It's the same old idea I've done in the past, even recent past, but not gone long enough I'm guessing.  So I'll avoid spices, diary, pork and beef.  Quite the list, sadly.  I might have to add beef later on and see what happens.      

I've written long enough here.  I'll see about starting a stomach dietary note diary on my computer.


----------



## Beach

Been awhile since I last updated.  Thought to note that I suspect I have the right diet to follow once and for all.  I made some errors in the past that appear to have been corrected.  

When judging when well I go by several criteria.  The stomach health comes first.  But I also judge my energy levels and how healthy I appear overall.  

The diet that has been working of late is avoiding spices and the nightshade family.  Nightshade includes potatoes, tomatoes, red peppers, tobacco, etc. I'm also limiting the amount of cheese/dairy products I'm eating.  I'm doing that because cheese will tire me out, have me feeling my energy levels are low.  So on this diet the gut is decently well most of the time.  I have good energy levels, and I'm appearing decently healthy.  

I have a long ways to go to heal I imagine.  The stomach could be better.  It would be nice to have even greater energy.  My eyes are not blue yet and my appearance not wonderful.  But all areas I look for have improved on this diet.  I suspect in a few more months I'll be healed further.  

Another mistake made, a processed meat i was eating often likely had broth added to it, but didn't list the broth.  On this diet I'm cooking all meals and limiting the amount of processed foods.  The only processed foods I'm having are some baked goods which wouldn't have spices added to them.


----------



## Delta_hippo

Beach I was just thinking about you the other day, glad things are going okay.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Delta!  It's nice to have good confidence in a diet finally.


----------



## Beach

I've noticed of late that I'm not as tired.  I'm not talking naps after meals as I used to.  I'm also staying up later into the evening.  Good signs.  my energy levels are not great but they are showing signs of improvement.  I'm experiencing days of being entirely well to the stomach every so often.  The gut doesn't like being well though and can get the heart pumping.  Hope that goes away within the next month or two.


----------



## Beach

I believe I've figured out what caused the scary flares.  It's wheat.  I've avoided wheat pretty well for many years till recently.  Having reintroduced wheat I found if I ate a few slices of bread a few days in a row I not only became violently ill to the stomach, but my muscles hurt, back hurt, and I felt like I was in a fog. 

So wheat is out of the diet.  I'm feeling confident about this discovery.  There must be more that makes me sick though, which I know about pork, and melons.  Pork will make my gums swell up and bleed.  It also makes me feel famished.  I can't stop eating after eating some pork or pork gelatin.  I'll also feel chilled after eating pork. 

With a little luck I've found all the allergens that make me ill to the stomach and over time I'll recovery and heal


----------



## Beach

I'll also avoid beef and dairy products.  There is no doubt I feel stronger when avoiding dairy and beef.  Exercising is much improved when I avoid all cow items.  The only diet too that turns my eyes blue is avoiding beef and dairy.  I've only been avoiding beef and dairy for a short while and my eyes are bluish.  Imagine if I avoided for a year my eyes would turn bright blue.  It seems to be the logical answer for what ails me.  

There is something about wheat causing health issues.  Don't know if that is a gluten problem or simply an issue with wheat being difficult to digest.  I'll keep away from it.  

So a big list to avoid this year I suppose, wheat, beef, dairy, pork, and melons.  I should be able to handle it though.  I don't care for beef and dairy is a love hate relationship for me.  Love that cheese can help the gut out some, but hate how dairy tires me out greatly.  I can substitute rice for wheat.  Pork needs to be avoided or I'll itch all over like crazy.  And I don't care for throwing up which pumpkin, and other melons cause.


----------



## Beach

Somethings wrong.  I'm still well to the stomach.  

When I began eating gluten/wheat free, avoided pork, and beef and dairy along with melons, I thought the extra brown rice eaten would cause me stomach problems.  Traditionally it would.  Ive become a pretty good judge at when I have a good chance of being overly ill to the stomach.  So, so far not being sick has been a pleasant surprise.  I'll stick with the diet, and hope the good stomach days continue.  I'll likely be sick today or tomorrow.  It will be a delayed stomach upset.  Time will tell.


----------



## Beach

I'm still well or maybe better said have not been sick.  I'm glad for that, but very unexpected.  I'll keep avoiding wheat/gluten, pork, beef, dairy and melons.  I have my doubts about beef and dairy being an allergen but for now I'll stick with avoiding.  It's nice to be somewhat well to the stomach.  I've had considerably less cramping while on this diet.


----------



## Beach

I finally made myself sick.  It took quite an effort to make it happen.  I rode my bike yesterday, eat a lot of fiber and did some exercises using my stomach muscles.  THis morning I was sick.  It is never good being sick but the nice part is I wasn't in pain.  Typically while sick I'm in a good amount of pain.  Not this time.  

So something is going on it appears.  I'm onto something good with this diet I suspect.  I will tell though.  I'll keep avoiding the always avoids of pork and melons.  I'll also keep avoiding wheat, and beef/dairy products.  

I lifted weights this morning.  Typically by tomorrow I'll be worn out with my bones hurting.  I suspect that will not happen this time though.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting, I swam today which with the stomach muscles used often makes me sick.  This time though, I have not been ill to the stomach.  Swimming and weight lifting tires me out greatly.  I can hurt all over, in my bones in particular.  So far I'm feeling fine.  Nothing hurts.  Very good sign.


----------



## Beach

I'm not sore nor tired this morning and this comes after lifting weights yesterday and swimming.  Stomach is back to its typical self.  I'm not only sick.  I am up 5lbs since beginning this diet so starting today I'll cut back on what I eat and see if I can drop my weight back down to 180lbs.


----------



## Beach

It's been an awesome day.  I have lots of energy.  I feel good all over.  I'm able to concentrate decently.  I'm reading, something I enjoy but often have some difficulty doing as I'll fall asleep easily.  Stomach feels good.  I'll keep avoiding pork, melons, beef/dairy,and wheat.  

I'm not sure if wheat or dairy/beef are a problem or not.  I know that dairy will tired me out.  That has been a long time complaint.  I eat dairy, cheese and I'm worn out for the day.  I also develop dental cavities easily when I eat cheese.  On the positive side though cheese does have a constipating effect.  Beef seems to tire me out also.  With wheat, it's a problem but I'm not sure if it's a problem due to be an allergy or due to it being tough to digest and it rubs my inflamed digestive system wrong.  Regardless glad today I feel good and hope the good feeling continues through the week.


----------



## Beach

Today has been another good energy day.  I lifted weights on my legs and walked 8 miles also.  I'm quite excited about the diet as my muscles feel good and energy levels are up.  The stomach is so so.  I've not been overly ill while on the diet.  I am eating a lot of spices.  I'm going to make it a point to continue to eat lots of spices.  It would be nice to eliminate that from my list of possible problem foods.  I'll likely eating some rice noodle with spagetti sauce this weekend.  That should be a big test as that typically has made me sick, at least when eating with wheat noddles.


----------



## Beach

I feel good this morning.  I can tell that I'll likely have good energy today.  My muscles at least feel healthy and strong.  Stomach is OK.  It's not great but it's improved.  

Thinking about what could be the problem foods, dairy and beef or wheat it likely does not matter.  I've noticed in the past the curious combination of wheat and dairy products.  It is rare to eat wheat without consuming dairy with it.  There is bread and butter, pizza with its cheese, pancakes and butter milk, cheese hamburgers, cereal with milk, cookies with milk, etc.  It has me thinking it might not be possible to consume wheat in large amounts without consuming dairy products.  It's just a hunch.  Dairy has a constipating effect, an effect that can sooth a stomach.  By many accounts I've read, wheat is difficult to digest.  Without dairy wheat would be overly ruff to eat, for a majority of people.  So if one has an allergy to beef and dairy and stops consuming dairy then wheat will become a problem food to consume for most I'd imagine.  

I'm a celiac by one doctors diagnosis.  Other doctors have said I'm not a celiac.  Reading about the various celiac testing methods I'd leaned none of the tests are all that reliable with a celiac diagnosis.  I've felt for a long time that I'm allergic to dairy.  Avoiding dairy though did not help my stomach though I believe at times avoiding dairy did improve my energy levels.  That might be my error in the past, believing I could consume wheat without consuming dairy.  And it might explain, in part, why i feel better now avoiding both dairy/beef, and wheat.  I'm also avoiding pork and melons and I know I react negatively to them.


----------



## Beach

It is turning out to be another wonderful day of good energy.  I feel as if I could do anything I wanted to without concern of pooping out.  

I'm guessing I have an allergy to red meat (pork,beef) and dairy.  I was reading a book today about dairy allergies and it made a mention that those allergic to dairy sometimes have an allergy to beef also.  And equally if one has a beef allergy being allergic to pork is common according to studies.  Didn't see reference to the studies but certainly had me thinking.


----------



## Beach

I have lots of energy this morning.  If this keeps up I might become reliable.  That would be nice.  It is nice waking up in the morning thinking of things to do.  Planning in the future isn't something I'm typically able to do with poor energy levels and a sour stomach.  My stomach could be better.  having energy though is a wonderful change for the better.  I'll keep avoiding red meat, dairy, wheat, and melons.


----------



## Beach

Its another wonder high energy day.  I feel good all over, well minus the stomach but that's expected.  The stomach is OK but could be better.  It's wonderful being able to read more than 5 to 10 minutes without passing out.  I found I can easily read for 45 minutes without to much difficulty.  I better keep noting the good days and the diet I'm on of avoiding red meat, wheat, and melons.  Fingers crossed the diet continues to work.  I have a ways to recover if I'm on the right diet but I'm pleased as can be with the improved energy.


----------



## Beach

I ate later into the evening last night and I'm feeling it this morning.  I'm not feeling bad though and energy levels appear to be decent so far.  I a bit more tired this morning than I've been the last few days.  Eyes are not blue.  I'm on watch for the blue eyes.  Fingers crossed they make an appearance soon.


----------



## Beach

I have a new food to add to the permanent avoid list, wheat.  Pork and melons are other foods that I will not eat.  I've been pretty good at completely avoiding wheat.  It is only of late that I began to eat wheat sometimes.  What I've learned is that I can eat a little bit of wheat without much issue, but eating a few pieces of toast will cause me muscle problems and stomach issues.  

That leaves still questioning in my mind beef and dairy. In some respects dairy is helpful.  It does help make for a better stomach.  With that said, after all these years though I don't recover when I eat dairy though.  I become weak.  Being able to exercise is more difficult when I ate beef and dairy.  Dental issues also come up frequently when dairy and beef is eaten.  This can't be normal.  

Over the last week I've read a couple new books on celiac disease and one book on avoiding dairy/beef.  In the celiac books the authors did bring up a couple cases were individuals were not able to feel better until dairy was also avoided along with wheat.  One mention even said all red meat needed to be avoided also.  With the dairy free book, the author mentioned her individual situation were dairy made her tired and unable to do tasks due to being sleepy all the time.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a fantastic day.  My energy levels have been high.  I went for a longish drive today in traffic.  Typically a drive like this would make me nervous.  I'd be constantly thinking what would I do if I needed a restroom.  As well as I've been I wasn't all that concerned.  Eating cheese gave me confidence in that I could travel and do what I wanted with little worry of being sick.  I might not require cheese to increase my confidence level.  

I'd still be worried if the trip was longer than an hour, but for now I'm doing well with the gut.  It seems to be able to handle some stress.


----------



## Beach

Doing well.  Energy levels remain much improved.  The stomach yesterday was good, but not as good as has been in the recent weeks.  I blame that on eating to many nuts.  I've cut back on the nuts.  Weight is up still.  After breakfast and wearing cloths I weighted myself and I was at 189lbs!  Yikes.  Just a month ago I would have been around 180 lbs.  I figure the gain is good though since I'm feeling more energy.  I'll address the weight gain later.  For now I enjoy feeling well.  Appearance is healthier.  I don't look as if I've gained 10lbs.  I'll keep avoiding pork, beef, dairy, wheat and melons.


----------



## Beach

I've had many good days of late, with energy levels being high.  Today I'm dragging.  I'll likely bounce back tomorrow, have more energy.  I don't think it was anything I ate that has done me in though I did eat a new food.  I've likely just over exercises excited to have so much energy for a change.


----------



## Delta_hippo

Glad to read a few good news days  on the dairy side I know there is some suggestion that lactose is the issue so certain foods less likely to upset gut  (hard cheese, yoghurt) than other dairy.  The SCD diet goes into the details of why.


----------



## Beach

My energy levels are up this morning.  I'm feeling better.  Most likely a slight upset stomach and doing to many exercises worn me down yesterday.  Most likely I'll be back to having good energy for awhile.  

Delta - cheese has been an issue for me.  I'm not sure if is an allergy or just a food difficult to digest though.  Cheese does tire me out.  I'll feel fatigued after eating cheese.  On the positive cheese has a constipating effect that I enjoy.  That gives me confidence.  Another down side to cheese is that when I eat it I begin to experience one problem after another with my teeth.  So for now I'm avoiding cheese, along with beef and pork (red meat).  Pork for sure gives me an allergic reaction.  Beef and dairy just tires me out.  In the past I've always thought that eventually I'd recover from the worn down feeling after eating cheese and eating beef but that never happened.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday I had good energy all day.  This morning I'm feeling energetic.  I saw I weighted 182lbs this morning.  I'm coming back down quickly, which I'm thankful for.  Imagine I'm going to be gassy today as in the evening I had to many cashew nuts while at a wine drinking event.  The stomach feels bloated this morning.


----------



## Beach

I was a bit more tired yesterday and I'm tired this morning.  It's likely all the nuts eaten and some wine drunk that was hard on the gut.  The cold is waring on me also.  Overall though my muscles feel good and my energy levels are good.  I'll keep avoiding red meat, melons, and wheat.  Today I'm planning to fix spaghetti with chicken meat and rice noodles.  This is more spices than i traditionally eat.  I should be able to handle it.  In the future I'll be eating gluten free pizza without the cheese.  Kind of hard to call pizza.


----------



## Beach

Good energy day.  I was pleased about that, even though it is cool today.  My eyes were blueish this morning.  That's a good sign.  maybe the machinery is being turned on.  I was looking ruff.  Some days I have a healthier appearance.  When I eat more fiber than typically I'll look ruff and that happened today.


----------



## Beach

Energy levels still holding up, even when stressed.  I can tell yesterdays weight lifting has stressed me as my eye sight isn't as good as it typically can be.  For what ever reason my eye sight becomes slightly blurry after hard weight lifting.  Muscles feell good though.  I suspect i have a good diet to continue following for improved energy.  Hopefully the energy levels will contineue to rise and the stomach will improve.  

There was a time early with my IBD were I had lots of energy.  This is despite being sick to the stomach all the time.  I lost 40lbs of abouts.  I attributed the good energy to youth.  I suspect I was wrong about that.  my diet at that time was basically chicken, eggs.  I ate that all the time.  I avoided dairy products completely.  I ate beef maybe once a week.  I ate pork even less.  I was eating wheat regularly back then.  Possibly that explains the weight less, eating wheat.  It might have been the beef eating also, as that was rare, it might have been enough to keep the gut from healing.  In my youth I was doing a lot of work that involved using my stomach muscles.  I know now that using my stomach muscles can make me very sick to the stomach.


----------



## Beach

As usual with these things, I have an idea to further improve my condition.  It always happens with long test diets.  I'm doing well with avoiding beef, dairy, pork, wheat, and melons.  Avoiding dairy and beef nearly always has me feeling better.  It might or might not be an allergen though.  Pork and melons are for sure allergens.  I want to see if I can do better if I also avoid spices. 

This latest avoidance that has me doing well came about over New Years.  That is when I ate a pizza, without cheese, so pizza is a hard way to accurately describe it.  I ate that bread with tomato sauce with chicken sausage.  I've been guessing it was the wheat that caused my the severe muscle issues and upset stomach.  I might have chosen wrong though.  It might be something in the chicken sausage that was the trouble maker. 

So for a short while I'm going to avoid spices also.  I'll see if my muscles feel even better.  In the morning my muscle hurt, more than they should I suspect.  I've been blaming that on all the exercises done.  That might not be the case.  (I have been eating chicken sausage from time to time.)  My skin and hair have not appeared as healthy as I suspect they should also.  Forgot to add, I'll also avoid nightshade.  SPices and nightshade go hand in hand.


----------



## Beach

There is no doubt, I have much more energy today after avoiding spices.  My muscles feel good.  As typically happens I tend to down play the negative, with hopes what I'm doing works.  For the past few days I've had a sore wrist and sore muscles.  I also mentioned about my eyes being blurry and blaming that on over exercising.  Well, today the eye sight has quickly improved, and the wrist pain has gone away.  Can't say of course if that is due to avoiding spices but it's looking good at the moment.  

So I'll keep avoiding dairy, beef, pork, wheat and melons.  I'll keep with the diet for at least a week to see how I feel.  If I continue to do well I'll add beef to the diet.  Eventually I'll try wheat to see what happens.  Both might be hard on the gut but might not be an issue overall.  I'll stay away from cheese and dairy.  It might be an issue due to to much calcium or maybe it effects my ability to digest nutrients.  

Exciting as always to feel good and more energetic.  My eyes are blueish also today.


----------



## Beach

avoiding nightshade and spices has done me good.  I'm feeling more energetic and well.  I'll continue furhter to see how much better I become.  

One thing in the back of my mind is that nightshade is one group of food I've tested the most.  I avoided nightshade for years at a time in the past.  So it makes me wonder what did I do wrong.  Is there something else making me ill.  It occurred to me that there is most likely something else that makes me sick, something I would take reluctantly in the past and have avoided for years, synthetic vitamins.  I'm fairly sure than synthetic vitamins cause me diarrhea.  It was probably that, doctor prescribed, that caused the issues while I was avoiding nightshade.  Will see of course.  I'm off to a good start but have a ways to go.  

Also avoiding dairy and wheat.  I've read many times that dairy can cause anemia.  Possibly that is an issue when I eat dairy, not an allergen just blocks the absorption of iron.  Wheat can be tough to digest.  It's likely not an issue with a healthier gut.  

I like my chances with this diet.  I should have good energy most of the time and over time fingers crossed the gut heals and the diarrhea stops.


----------



## Beach

Doing decent with the updated diet.  I am experiencing less cramping.  I'm producing little gas over all since avoiding spices and nightshade.  My energy levels are improved.  My eyes are blueish.  Weight was down some this morning.  I pigged out at lunch so likely it will be back up in the morning when I weight.  My muscles feel good and strong.  I don't know if I could be on my feet for very long, but I'd likely make it half day without to much issue.  Overall I'm feel good about having an answer on this diet.  i'm leaning toward a spice being my main issue today though it would not surprise if nightshade was the cause of my troubles.  Avoiding dairy certianly helps with improved energy.  WHen my energy levels are poor I become to frustrated.


----------



## Beach

I've been avoiding dairy and beef, along with pork, red meat, for one month now.  I forget how easy it is for me to do exercises now.  I did many pushups this morning along with the weight lifting with little effect.  If I've been eating beef and dairy I'm pretty sure I'd have struggled with that.  So as always happens in my mind I'll be wandering around wondering about this and that.  It would be smart of me though to keep avoiding beef and dairy as a top priority simply due to how those foods makes me weak.  Something is going on there with red meat.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to go back and add spices and nightshade to the diet.  Avoiding to many items at one causes stress.  Unless something drastic happnes to my GI health I just stick with avoiding wheat, dairy, red meat, and melons.  I am a bit worn down this morning.  That's from weight lifting yesterday.  Overall though I'm doing well.  My legs can be a bit sore at times but I suspect that is due to walking close to 10 miles a day of late.


----------



## Beach

Wow, I had an incredible dream.  I dreamt that I was well, strong and felt so good all over.  I had my freedom.  Hope that dream comes true!  I'll keep avoiding red meat, wheat, and melons.


----------



## Beach

Hurt my back yesterday evening.  It feels better this morning.  I think I over swam yesterday stressing it out.  The good bit is that my muscles are not fatigued from the swim.  Typically I'd be feeling worn out this morning.  Yesterday I found myself trying to learn a task, taking care of a pool.  I was able to concentrate decently.  That's good.  I have noticed that since avoiding dairy and beef I'm not as sleepy.  Typically reading that kind of stuff would have me passing out within 5 to 10 minutes.  I'll have to see if I can learn new tasks in the future.  Stomach OK but not great.  Wish it was better.  Weight around 185lbs.  I should make more of an effort to at least drop that to 180lbs.


----------



## Beach

I'm real happy about my energy levels.  I've been on my feet most of the day and while I'm tired I'm doing decent.  Hope the diet continues to help improve energy levels.  Stock OK.  Could be better.  Next week will be busy with family coming to visit for spring break.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing really well here of late.  I've hit a good patch with the diet.  Compared to normal bowel people I'm a wreck.  By my standards though I'm doing good, energy levels are up.  I swam for 45 minutes today then went for an hour walk.  I'm feeling decent after all that.  I'm not communicating all that well but with time I hope I heal further.  I need more energy to see that improvement.


----------



## Beach

Tired and feeling goofy today.  All the swimming made for sore muscles everywhere.  The gut did very good today.  I took some Imodium for no good reason the other day and to my surprise it worked.  Imodium almost never works.  Today was different though.  It had me thinking further that I'm on the right diet.  The whole reason why I ate cheese often was due to the constipating effect.  If the gut is healed possibly Imodium can replace cheese.  Finger nails looking very healthy.  No pitting.  The nails are strong.


----------



## Beach

Bit tired today but doing well enough.  I've just been exercising to much I suspect.  I am looking healthier I believe which is nice.  I believe it means I'm digesting better.  It's always strange in a way in that when I appear healthier people begin to come up and talk with me when I'm out in the public, at the store, in parking lots, gas station, out walking, going to the bank.  I don't know what is up with that, but I've noticed it the past and it seems to be happening now.  I'm not all that chatty still being tired out most of the time.  It does have me chuckling though in that of all times to have people coming up and chatting with me more frequently, in the time of the Chinese virus, seems kind of funny.  

Self quarantine, me?  I have an IBD condition.  I've been ready for this virus all my life.


----------



## Beach

TO my amazement my feet feel much better this morning.  I read the other day that synthetic socks will make your muscles sore and weak.  Sounded odd but thought I'd give it a try.  Sure though after wearing cotton socks yesterday my feet muscles feel much better.  I'll keep with it.  Overall feel worn down a bit but I'm not doing badly.  I'm very happy about how healthy my finger nails appear.  No pitting what so ever.  I've speculated in the past that what ever causes the pitting is also responsible for the stomach issues.  Most likely the finger nail pitting is caused by red meat, and dairy.  Wheat would be another item to watch.  Hopefully over time the stomach will heal.


----------



## Beach

I have really good energy for me this morning.  For most others I'd guess this level of energy would be low and concerning.  FOr me I'm bulging with energy.  I supsect the energy is due to taking some Imodium the other day.  The gut is working better since taking the Imodium and with a better gut more absorption of nutrients happens.  At least that is my guess.  Going forward I'll be more liberal with taking Imodium.  I'll likely take some every other day.  Fingers crossed my energy levels increase as a result.


----------



## Beach

Today so far has been a mixed morning.  My exercise energy levels are decent.  My thinking energy is low.  Overall I'm fatigued and feel run over by a truck, a typical day.  It could be worse though.  So the Imodium helped a little bit, but maybe not as much as hoped.  Finger nails look great.  I look ruff but not horrible.  Eyes are blueish most of the time.  That's always a good sign that things are turning back on.  Dental health has been much improved.  I don't remember the last time my gums bled after brushing and flossing.


----------



## Beach

Quite exciting, I did some chest weight lifting yesterday.  Instead of being tired from the lifting I felt more energetic last night and this morning.  Hope that continues.  I can use more energy.  

IT's been awhile since i last had a flare.  The last time I was majorly sick was in the early Jan. after eating some wheat.  I'm not sure if wheat is an allergy type problem or if it is difficult to digest.  I'll keep avoiding dairy, wheat, red meat, and melons.


----------



## Beach

The Imodium is helping with increased energy as I suspected.  It's not a huge bump in energy levels but since starting I've been having more energetic times.  Yesterday I went crazy with my exercise amounts.  I'm feeling it this morning but overall I'm doing well enough.


----------



## Beach

For 3 days in a row now I've recorded 2 times the amount of exercising that I typically do.  This later afternoon I feel fine.  My energy levels feel good.   Hopefully in the morning I'll continue to feel well and energetic.  If I'm able to exercise much more I'll continue to do so.  

Last year I recall trying to do similar and I quickly crashed and became ill.  So the diet does appear to be working.


----------



## Beach

This morning I feel a bit shaky and am fatigued.  Overall though I'm feeling fine.  I should be able to do more exercises today.  It appears I have solved half the problem - poor energy levels.  Now I need the other half, an improved stomach.  Hopefully through time I will heal.  Think I'll once again stop writting.  I believe I have an answer with avoiding red meat, wheat, and melons.


----------



## Beach

Well, maybe I'm not there yet.  I have been doing very well with energy till the last few days.  What happened is I've been exercising a tremendous amount, tremendous for me, and I eventually crashed.  So there is a good chance I just tired myself out.  Also though I began eating potatoes/nightshade the other day, the same time were I became overly tired.  So I'll avoiding nightshade/spices and see if my energy comes back.  I'll plan on exercising just as hard as I was previously doing so.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting, I'm off to a wonderful start.  I have all kinds of energy this morning.  I've already walked 4 miles and swam for an hour, and I'm still feeling energetic.  I'll stick with the experiment with also avoiding nightshade and spices, along with dairy, red meat, wheat and melons.  This diet can't last long avoiding so much food.  I'll go likely till Friday with the diet.  If I continue to have great energy then I'll eat lots of potatoes and tomatoes to see if my energy levels remain the same or drop  I need to find out if it is a spice or nightshade that zaps my energy levels.


----------



## Beach

Tired today.  I did workout to hard yesterday.  On the good news I am communicating better.  That's a hard think to keep track of though.  But then again it isn't and it will be something I keep in mind.  I'll continue with the avoiding spices/nightshade along with the other foods.  On Friday I'll add potatoes to my diet and likely also tomatoes and will see what happens.  Im hoping nightshade will be fine to eat and it is spices that causes issues as avoiding spices is easier to do, but beggars can't be choosey.


----------



## Beach

I had very good energy levels this morning.  Naturally I've used up that energy and now I'm worn down.  Tomorrow I should be overly run down.  I am communicating well.  I'm doing something right with also avoding spices and nightshade though I don't care for this diet.  It will be good when I can add more foods to it.  I'm looking foward to Friday.


----------



## Beach

I'm alive!  Remarkable considering the beating my body has received with exercise of late.  This doubling the exercise amount is a killer.  Doing well this morning though all being considered.  My energy levels this morning as decent enough.  I'm communicating well.  My muscles are cramping much less it appears.  The body can handle a beating which is something I've been looking for.  I'll keep with avoiding dairy, spices/nightshade, along with the others.  I'll plan on adding potatoes to the diet on Friday.  Fingers crossed that goes over well.


----------



## Beach

I am recovery quicker.  Last night I was feeling pretty beat up and tired from all the exercises done.  This morning though I feel decent.  I'm a bit sore but I feel I should be able to workout, swim this morning without to much difficulty.  WIth that I'll go ahead and eating potatoes today to see what happens.  

I have a good idea that potatoes and nightshade will not be a problem.  Most likely it is garlic/onions that I'm allergic to.  I've linked garlic to bleeding and muscle cramps in the past.  It makes sense that it would also bring about poor energy levels and poor abilites to communicate.  Garlic isn't easy to avoid.  Labeling isn't always clear.  I suspect some processed meats even add garlic but for get to mention it on the label.  

Once again I'll stop writing from here, unless some change should be noted.  I have a few allergies, those being pork, melons and garlic/onions.  Dairy products can be eaten but will tired me out.  I likely can eat beef without to much issue also.  I'll try doing so in the days ahead.  It will take about 4 months of avoiding garlic/onions before I begin to experience a much better stomach.  If I find myself in a situation were I need the stomach to behave better, possibly a long trip as an example, I'll eat some cheese.  It will tired me out, but I'll likely not find myself sick to the stomach.


----------



## Beach

I might have been wrong once again about nightshade.  At least the last few days I've stomach issues.  One or two days of stomach issues is concerning but common.  Now with 3 days of issues there might be something wrong.  I'll avoid nightshade.  I'll also avoid soy sauce.  I haven't been eating to much soy sauce but read soy is often made with a member of the nightshade family, with genetic engineering.  

THe stomach aches might be due to all the swimming I've been doing, so can't discount that.  Will find out in the days ahead.


----------



## Beach

Since avoiding potatoes I'm doing much better.  I've had no diarrhea.  I've not gone to the bathroom at all.  So I'll keep avoiding nightshade family along with soy since soy is genetically modified with a member of the nightshade family, pork, and melons.  Energy levels have been so so.  I'll likely have more energy tomorrow.  Finger nails look healthy.  I appear healthier overall.


----------



## Beach

My stomach is doing much better so far since avoiding nightshade.  I might have an answer with that.  Will see over a few more days.  My energy levels are not so good this morning.  This is most likely due to weight lifting done yesterday.  Overall though I'm feeling upbeat and positive.  Avoding nightshade is not easy, my diet is now overly blend, but if it works I'll be pleased as can be.


----------



## Beach

Nice, the stomach continues to do well for the day.  I'm exhausted today.  It's nice to have extra energy but I'm waring myself out with all the exercise.  I'll keep avoiding nightshade along with the other regulars.


----------



## Beach

Stomach still doing well this morning.  I think I have an answer with avoiding nigthshade family.  The stomach has been under stress with exercises the past coupe of days and continues to do OK.  I'm exhausted this morning.  I've over done it with to much exercising of late, so for today I'll relax and take an easy.  Weight remains largely the same but my cloths are loser.  This morning I was able to wear a pair of shorts that two weeks ago were to small.  The fitting was still tight so I'm not wearing them today but I could have worn them if need be.


----------



## Beach

Stomach remins doing well.  I'm quite pleased.  I'll keep with avoiding nightshade.  It's night and day difference with eating potatoes and not eating potatoes.  Additionally I have clear memories I being violently sick after eating spaghetti.  I remain tired and fatigued today.  I've not exercised as hard today so hopes are up that tomorrow will be a better energy day.


----------



## Beach

I continue to do well with avoiding nightshade.  So I'll stop writing once again thinking I have an answer, unless something comes up.  I'll avoid nightshade (potatoes, tomatoes, red peppers, tobacco) along with genetically modified soy since soy has been combined with a nightshade, pork and melons.  I'll also avoid blueberries and other berries since some articles suggest those with nightshade allergies have issues with berries also sometimes.  I suspect my energy levels will not be all that great in the weeks and months ahead.  The digestive system doesn't enjoy being used much.  I imagine though I'll continue to improve with digestive health in the months ahead.


----------



## Beach

Nope, I screwed up again.  When I began eating beef again I had terrible stomach pains and my energy levels dropped greatly.  I thought the lack of energy due to exercising to much but that wasn't the case.  

So I need to get it in my head that I need to avoid beef.  I know pork to be a serious problem.  My gums swell up.  I know dairy to causes several health issues.  Beef is a problem food too.  So I'll go long term in avoiding beef.  In the days ahead I might have trouble but I'll have to deal with while avoiding red meat, dairy and melons.


----------



## Beach

I really do have much much better energy today after avoiding beef.  So that's it, avoid red meat, and melons.  I'm likely to have some issue some up in the future.  I shouldn't turn to eating beef or dairy if that happens, but instead suspect somethign else as causing the issue, such as eating to much fiber, exercising to much, using my stomach muscles, etc.  Weight is down this afternoon.  I'm at 179lbs.  I'm not eating lunch today so I'm likely to be at 178 to 177lbs in the morning.  I do seem to drop the pounds much easier when I avoid beef, pork, and dairy.


----------



## Beach

Since I began to once again avoid beef, dairy and pork, it's a bit depressing that I'm retracking this ground again, I notice my skin is looking healthier.  I'm pleased about that.  Energy levels have improved, sometimes.  I'm still not the most energetic person but exercising has been easier.  When I lift weights though I will become overly tired the next day.  I haven't really lost weight it seems.  After a big breakfast I was at 185lbs.  I was likely around 180lbs when I woke up.  I'm still not a great talker.  My spelling has not improved.  My writing skills are not all that great, all things that improve when the stomach does better.  My eyes are not blue.  So maybe if I'm able to stick with the diet, by December I'll see improvements in these other areas.


----------



## Beach

It's been a mixed week.  I've been feeling fatigued and tired all week.  It can be difficult to concentrate and my memory hasn't been all that great while fatigued.  It's nothing new.  It's an old battle against fatigue.  I suspect now that the fatigue has been due to eating to much fiber or foods that can irritate my digestive system.  I've begun to cut back on irritating gut foods to see if things improve in the days ahead.  I've also cut back on exercising this week though this doesn't appear to have helped.  

On the good side I began avoiding lunch meats and the chemicals used to preserve the meats.  As a result I appear healthier.  My skin feels better. my eyes are bluish as result. For the few times that I've been well to the stomach in the past, I've noticed there is an improved appearance.  The big thing is my eyes turn blue.  I've been looking for the improved look for some time now.  I might have finally gotten the right combination for that, with avoiding red meats, dairy and lunch meats.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting, today I avoided wheat.  And the brain fog has largely lifted.  I also feel more energetic.  I'm not back as I was, but I can tell I'm feeling improved.  So I'll add wheat to the avoid list, which is easy to do as I rarely eat wheat.  It has only been this week that I picked up some meals with wheat in it.  I'm avoiding wheat, red meat, and dairy.  I'll also stay away from the chemicals added to lunch meat.


----------



## Beach

Since avoiding wheat the brain fog continues to improve.  I'm feeling decent this morning.  

So I'm back to the diet idea I was trying over New Years, avoiding red meat and dairy as an allergy.  Avoiding wheat due to it being difficult to digest.  Dairy products and wheat almost always go together.  If avoiding dairy it likely would be difficult to digest wheat.  

Over New Years I became sick.  I blamed the problem on spices and nightshade family.  Another possibility is that I ate to much fiber.  I was eating a lot of brown rice at the time.  I'll keep fiber intake low.  I'll also eat a lot of spices and nightshade in the week ahead to see what happens.


----------



## Beach

So far so good with avoiding wheat, red meat, and dairy.  I'm liking how I feel.  I can still tire myself out with to much exercise.  The stomach is not great.  Overall though I am seeing an improvement, with considerably less brain fog, and more energy.  The stomach is improved some too.  Well hopefully long term I'll do well on the diet.  Oh, my dental health is improved too.  I can't remember the last time I saw my gums bleed after flossing and brushing since avoiding beef and dairy.


----------



## Beach

This would be big if it turns out this way.  I weight lifted on my legs early in the week.  I didn't feel any pain afterwards.  Instead I had more energy as a result.  This morning I worked out on my chest muscles.  So far it has been the same, little to no pain, and instead I feel more energized.  

For some time I've been looking for this diet were after I lift weights I don't feel so terrible and in pain down to my bones.  This might be it with avoiding dairy, red meat, and wheat.  More testing is needed I feel to make sure.  So far though it's looking good.  That's a huge problem for me fatigue, in particular overwhelming fatigue after doing some strenuous activity.


----------



## Beach

No pain or maybe better said little pain left today after yesterdays weight lifting.  I've also lost some weight without much effort.  The most important item I've had some very good stomach days of late.  I'm not always feeling great to the stomach, as yesterday afternoon experienced some uncomfortably cramping but overall I'm doing better.  I'm eating lots of spices and nightshade too.  I'll keep with the diet of avoiding dairy, beef, pork, and wheat.


----------



## Beach

I'm talking better while on this diet.  It's nice.  I can communicate with little issue now.  I'm still not the most energetic person.  My energy levels are nice though.  I find myself staying up later here of late.  The big item I've been concerned about of late has to do with how I feel after eating.  When I eat for about 4 hours afterwards the digestive system cramps up.  Hopefully the cramping will go away over time.  It isn't terrible typically but an issue.  Eyes are blueish more often.  Last night my skin appeared very nice and healthy.  Once again I think I have my answer with avoiding red meat, dairy and wheat.    Think I'll stop writing about it and hope I finally have the answer.


----------



## Beach

As typically done, I've changed plans.  I'm eating beef now.  I'm still avoiding dairy as dairy tires me out.  Accoring to some books dairy eating can lead to anemia.  I am avoiding spices, garlic in particular.  I noticed when avoiding garlic/spices I have much better energy.  I'm awake more hours of the day.  With that said I've tired my self out today having doubled my exercise amount.  Overall though I'm doing well.  I'm avoiding nightshade too but imagine in a month I'll eat potatoes and do well with it.  Most importantly the stomach is doing well.  I should be able to stick with this diet long term though it is a plain and difficult diet to follow.  Skin looks healthier than before.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting, my eyes are bright blue this evening.  It's been a long long time since I've seen that.  It's a great sign.  

I'm avoiding beef once again.  I haven't had any dairy in quite some time.  I'm also avoiding pork, so I'm avoiding red meat and dairy products.  My energy levels have improved nicely.  I haven't lost weight but I appear to have lost some body fat.  Cloths that were to tight to wear a few months ago now fit me.


----------



## Beach

Did well this week.  Stomach doing alright.  Energy levels are good most of the time.  No rash to report anymore.  Finger nails look and feel great.  No finger nail pitting.  

This morning I decided to not eat any macadamia nuts.  I've suspected that macadamia nuts can rub mydigestive system wrong at times.  At least so far this morning that has turned out to be true.  No typical pain to report after eating breakfast.  Instead I ate cashews which don't appear to be causing the sharp pains and bloating.  I'll keep avoiding red meat, and dairy as the main items to keep away from.


----------



## Beach

I've been pleasantly surprised at how much exercise I've been able to do of late.  The last couple of days have been really tough and yet I have been bouncing back quickly.  Basically I can take a beating.  Fingers crossed the same continues this week.  It's a good sign that I'm following the right diet.  The stomach is OK but could always be better.  It's been awhile since I was last seriously ill.  Hope I didn't jinx myself with that mention.  I'm sneezing quite a bit of late as I'm taking care of the cats at my place.


----------



## Delta_hippo

Beach, this sounds pretty good, nice to hear you are doing well.  I am trying to get inflammation level down and looking at adding in certain foods as well as avoiding others (goodbye gluten sugar and refined carbs, hello bone broth liver pate and live yoghurt).  So far I’m managing to add a green smoothie a day.  Good luck with your ongoing diet


----------



## Beach

Delta_hippo said:


> Beach, this sounds pretty good, nice to hear you are doing well.  I am trying to get inflammation level down and looking at adding in certain foods as well as avoiding others (goodbye gluten sugar and refined carbs, hello bone broth liver pate and live yoghurt).  So far I’m managing to add a green smoothie a day.  Good luck with your ongoing diet


 Thanks Delta.  I appreciate the words of support.  It's been a long journey working on this.  Fingers crossed I finally have the right combination to get myself well, with improved stomach health and also energy.  

Not to confuse, but thought to share something I read that made me wonder what was going.  I read a book by a celiac activist.  The author made a curious point.  She mentioned how long it takes many of her celiac wheat free followers to become well to their stomach, two years.  What was curious is that she added, many celiac's don't completely recover, they continue to do poorly from her experience.  later on in the book she added that she felt it was important to avoid all meat and dairy in order to become healthy.  That had me thinking about how eating wheat and dairy products are connected.  If you eat dairy products, there is a good chance it is also be eaten with dairy - bread and butter, cookies and milk, pizza, milk and cereal, etc.  Just something to put out there.  Food for thought as they say.  Best of luck with you dietary experiment.


----------



## Beach

Lets see, as usual for me I've made a change in the diet, back to the idea I was trying before this.  I'm avoiding nightshade family again along with soy since soy is genetically altered with a member of the nightshade family.  I'm also avoiding beef and dairy products.  I've had many times were I was well to the stomach eating beef and dairy.  I never recovered though but I was well to the stomach.  I've not ever had a time were I was well to the stomach after eating a member of the nightshade family, in my records or in my memory.  Beef and dairy are likely not allergens but pose digestions issues of their own.  So I'll avoid them all for a few months.  I should be able to do that, though I will tired of chicken.  

Since avoiding nightshade, my stomach has nicely improved.  My energy levels are not great, but then again I've weight lifted and exercises a great amount.


----------



## Beach

I've been ill off and on for the week.  I remain having good energy levels in general though.  That's a good sign though I could do without the upset stomachs.  Because of this I'll add back spices and nightshade to my diet.  When avoiding a lot of foods it can become to much to handle comfortably.  

Avoiding red meat and dairy products does have a definite positive effect.  My muscles feel less sore.  The rash goesa way.  And I appear more symmetrical for the lack of a better term.  My gum health is much improved too.  I don't remember the last time my gums bled after brushing the floss since avoiding beef and dairy, along with pork.


----------



## Beach

I should note this further.  I've written down in my note book also.  

Since avoiding red meat and dairy products I'm not as hungry as typical.  I can even skip two meals and not feel all that badly in the evening.  My energy levels will remain decent.


----------



## Beach

Today was the first day I noticed weight loss in my face.  I've noticed fat loss around my waist, with appearance and also with being able to wear smaller fitting clothing.  I still have a ways to go with weight loss but I'm making good progress.  

My energy levels have been quite good on this diet of avoiding red meat, and dairy products.  My diarrhea has changed too for the better.  I'm typically less sick now.  I'm guessing that has a lot to do with why my energy levels are higher.  I'm still not energetic enough to read all the time.  I still have times were I'm worn out, but overall I'm feeling big improvements with energy levels of late.  

It's amazing in that once or twice a week I'll only eat one meal a day for weight loss purposes.  In the past this would be very difficult to do.  On this diet though I find only eating one meal a day quite easy.  I don't feel hungry and if anything the stomach feels better on the single meal though energy levels do suffer a bit.  This a huge change from typical for me, as typically I feel hungry and weak all the time no matter how much I eat.


----------



## Beach

I continue to lose weight on this diet of avoiding red meat and dairy products.  I woke up weighing 173lbs.  It's amazing at how little appetite I have on this diet.  It's rare for me to become hungry.  I can become tired though as I am this morning due to working out to much yesterday.


----------



## Beach

I'm back to avoiding spices and nightshade along with red meat and dairy.  I was sick last night.  I woke up in the middle of the night being ill.  Surprisingly I was happy about it, as I'd eaten a lot of spices earlier.  So I'll go with the harder diet to follow and see where it takes me.  I feel upbeat and overall feel good at the moment.  Eating plain isn't all that much fun but with hurricane season in full swing and fear of having to drive out of here on a long trip, I want to be well.  I'll eat plain without much fuss in my mind.


----------



## Beach

I should note this down.  

I'm back to avoiding spices and nightshade, along with red meat and dairy.  I'm likely to eat dairy in the near future.  

What's newthat I've noticed is that since avoiding spices and nightshade, my hair has changed.  I've noticed this hair difference in the past but didn't know what could be behind it.  The change is my hair going from being dry to being more oily.  I'll keep an eye on it to see if this continues further into Aug.  

Quite tired and fatigued this morning.  I worked on my feet for most of yesterday.


----------



## Beach

Something else I've noticed and should note, since avoiding nightshade and spices I've so far stopped developing tongue sores or markings.  I'm not sure what they are, but they can hurt sometimes when eating meals.  Those markings appear to have gone away.  In the past I've often thought that if I could figure out what caused those markings that I'll have my answer.  Time will tell.  

I'm liable to eat dairy soon.  I'd like to have some cheese, but then again I'm in general appearing healthier on this diet and know that eating cheese will make me look haggard and have me feeling somewhat run down.  

I'm sick typically in the mornings.  For the rest of the day I have done well, with few issues.  Weight is sticking at 174lbs.  I'd like to work to drop another 4 pounds of fat, but with the morning sickness I'm thinking I'll wait for that to improve but I press myself tolose more weight.


----------



## Beach

It's been a decent week.  

Last week everyday I had liquid diarrhea all the time.  The worst.  

This week not once did I experience that.  My energy levels are not all that great, but they seem to be better this week also.  This morning though I'm feeling beat up and tires.  I did some painting yesterday and it was hot and muggy.  

I'll keep avoiding spices/nightshade along with dairy.  Fingers crossed the stomach continues to improve.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting, since avoiding spices and the nightshade family some arthritis or what ever it is has gone away.  Basically if I do a lot of walking over, 45 minutes my hips, ankles and knees will begin to hurt, often to the point that I need to stop walking.  Since avoiding spices and nightshade I've noticed that pain after long walks has gone away.  The joints I guess are more lubricated.  Hard to say what is going on but it's a plus.  it's nice not having that pain.


----------



## Beach

I'm 24 day into the latest diet of avoiding spices and nightshade family.  

Progress is good.  

The first week I experienced liquid diarrhea every day.  

The second week I was better.

The third week was mixed.  Most of the time I was well, but a few times I became overly ill due to eating to much fatty food and exercising to hard.  

Now, a few days into the 4th week I'm having days of being well to the stomach!  Well is a relative term but overall well enough.  

Finger crossed I continue to improve while on this diet.  My energy levels are not that great.  While I have noticed some soreness going away, here of late my back has been hurting.  I blame all the rice crackers being eaten for that.  That pain should going away in a week or two.  If not I'll cut back on the rice crackers.    

Going forward I'm planning on sticking with the diet for a few months before I begin to experiment with my diet.  Most likely beef is OK to eat though I am not eating beef at the moment.  Cheese should be fine, though cheese does cause other health issues so I'd rather avoid it.  I'll only eat cheese if I need to go on a long driving trip.  I suspect garlic is OK, but will need to test it carefully.  Hopefully black pepper is alright.  My main concern is the nightshade family.  I base that on simply a test I did early this year but pretty much dismissed in which I ate potatoes for a few days and had liquid diarrhea every day I ate potatoes.  When I stopped eating potatoes the liquid diarrhea stopped.  

I don[t appear all that healthy.  My absorption is likely not all that great.  THat will take time.  

Weight was 173lbs this morning.  I keep working at dropping the pounds from time to time and having success.


----------



## Beach

Yikes - as usually happens, I think I'm on to something good, and it goes back quickly.  Kind of humorous in someways.  Well I was terribly ill to the stomach yesterday and the night before.  I knew when eating lots of eggs and chicken I was taking a gamble.  In the past I've associated eating bird with being ill.  Yet I can have good energy.  I've suspected that it was something placed to flavor chicken turkey that was the cause.  

Anyway, I'll stick with the diet of avoiding nightshade and spices.  Instead of chicken I'll eat beef and tuna.  I don't care much for beef.  Eating it causes me to feel rather lousy.  This morning though I appear healthy.  And the stomach while feeling tender isn't doing poorly.  Weight 170lbs on the scale down stairs.  I might have to swtich out the down stairs scale for the upstairs one which has me weighting 5lbs more.  I'd like to weight 170lbs.  Oh I'll limit eating cheese to times only when needed to help the stomach.  I've suspected that eating to much cheese can hurt me.  I've had good success with this diet in the past, with being well to the stomach.  The big downside being that I never could recover.  I'd always feel run down and fatigued.  Possibly the cheese was responsible for that.


----------



## Beach

I'm pretty much just eating grass fed beef for meat.  The stomach has calmed down.  If I eat cheese I'm well to the stomach.  My energy levels are decent.  Two odd items noticed, I'm really hungry on this diet.  In the evenings of late I've found myself feeling famished.  I'm still not eating dinner, as eating dinner keeps me up most of the night typically.  I might need to eat dinner in the future though if this hunger keeps up.  My voice has changed.  It's much deeper and stronger.  That's likely a good sign.  Fingers crossed the good stomach continues.  Hope the hunger feeling goes away.


----------



## Beach

I'm pleased with the current diet of avoiding all bird items, eggs, chicken and turkey.  On the negative I can become more sick and feel more awful than typical on this diet.  Eating to much fiber or not being careful with exercises can lead to stomach problems.  

On the positive I can be entirely well to the stomach after eating cheese.  I feel terrible when eating cheese.  I'll feel run down and fatigued aftewards.  My heart rate will race.  But I'm well to the gut.  I've been looking for the diet that has me being well after eating cheese.  There is a good chance this is it.  

Hopefully after a few months on the diet the digestive system will be less inflamed.  I prefer to not eat cheese overall.


----------



## Beach

Today is day 18 on this diet of avoiding bird/chicken, eggs,turkey.  My stomach has calmed down the last week or so.  Knock on wood.  No finger nail pitting seen.  I'm pleased about that has beef has been considered a leading contender for causing the finger nail pitting.  Possibly eggs and chicken cause the nail problem.  

The big problem now on this diet is feeling overly hungry.  For what ever reason on this diet I can become famished and want to eat constantly.  Hopefully this feeling will improve in the days ahead.  When I don't eat I'm crashing badly.  

I'm avoiding cheese most of the time.  I feel better when I do that.  I'll only eat cheese if needing to go on a long car trip or if the stomach acts up once again.


----------



## Beach

I'm up to 3 weeks now on the bird free/egg free/chicken free, diet.  The good news, the stomach is doing well.  The bad news is my joints and muscles ache.  It's hard for me to do my exercises.  I've noticed this before in the past, in that I eat lots of beef and I feel sore all over.  It's a struggle to do 10 pushups.  It's crazy.  Typically I can do 50 pushups without to much problem.  But it is good that the stomach is improved.  I went on a 30 minute car trip across town and didn't have a problem.  It's still fresh in my mind being very ill 2 weeks ago so it was a big deal making the trip.  Well, maybe not big, but the trip had me concerned looking at potential bathroom stops the whole way to and from on the trip.  I'm famished on this diet.  I'm eating constantly.  I'm not gaining weight so far.  I believe if I avoid cheese I should be able to keep my weight down despite eating all the time.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting, yesterday was a decent day.  I didn't feel sore all over.  I wasn't tired and fatigued.  Exercising was easy.  I liked it and hope more days are similar in the days and weeks ahead on this diet of avoiding eggs, chicken, turkey.  

With that said, for some reason I woke up with a sore swollen left knee.  DOn't know what happened to cause that.  I went to bed feeling fine.  The knee feels OK now that it has been moved around a bit.  

Stomach is doing OK.  I keep thinking I'll be overly sick soon.  It has not happened though thankfully.


----------



## Beach

the great gorge myself diet continues.  I'm a non stop eating machine on this diet of avoiding eggs, chicken, turkey.  I haven't really gained weight though.  I weighted 174lbs this morning.  I think the lowest I've weighed is 172lbs.  Typically I'm at 173 to 174lbs.  So, so far so good though i am eating constantly.  I don't feel all that great, with many aches and pains.  My stomach continues to do well of late though.  if this keeps up I'm begin to think I finally found the right diet.  Appearance is terrible.  Hope I begin to digest food better soon.  No finger nail pitting.  No tongue markings or so.  The tongue in general feels good.  It has lots of healthy looking red bumps on it.


----------



## Delta_hippo

Hello, glad you are having some success.  I was wondering when you posted about being hungry a lot if it was worth checking your macronutrient balance and just making sure you getting enough fat and protein as some of your avoid foods seem to be the high protein ones?  Didn’t know if that was contributing at all.  There are apps that will add it all up for you if you tell it what you are all day.  Just an idea.  Hope you continue doing okay


----------



## Beach

Thank Delta,  I think you are right.  I need to be sure to eat reasonably healthy.  I hope and my suspicion of what is happening concerning the hunger is that I'm healing.  It takes a lot of calories to heal damaged tissue.  It could be similar to a patient that experiences a burn injury.  So the greatly increased hunger I'm experiencing on this diet of avoiding eggs, chicken, turkey, might be due to me removing the allergens from my diet that are causing GI damage.  That at least is my hope of what is happening.  So far at least the gut seems to be healing.  Time will tell though.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting I ate some extra fiber rich foods yesterday.  Fiber is a problem for the gut.  As I suspect would happen I look healthier this morning as a resutl.  Eating fiber rich foods tends to do that, have me appearing healthier.  I feel awful though this morning.  The stomach is holding OK, but I feel weak and tired out.  The extra amount of fiber rich food wasn't much but is enough to do me in most likely for the day.  It will be nice once I'm able to increase my fiber intake.


----------



## Beach

I've now been following this diet trial of avoiding eggs, chicken and turkey for 4 weeks.  

The good is that my stomach is improving.  In particular for the last week I'm experiencing greatly improved bathroom results.  If this keeps up I'll gain confidence for leaving the house.  The stomach seems to be able to take a light beating.  That's new.  Typically anything ruff on the stomach will result in increased sickness.  I was able to eat some extra fiber in my diet for one day.  That resulted in me appearing much healthier.  I'm still not able to eat much fiber though and for now will continue to eat little fiber.  Maybe i a month I'll be able to eat more fiber on a continuous bases.  

The bad, I'm not sore and tired.  I'm fatigued all the time more so that normal.  I'm always hungry.  The other day I even ate a whole pizza and sitll was hungry afterwards.  It was a thin gluten free pizza, not much to it, but still felt like a pig eating the whole thing.  It will be very wonderful to gain some more energy.


----------



## my little penguin

Have you seen a dietician to help with nutrient dense foods that would be more filling but for your elimination diet ?
We placed Ds on amino acid based formula only (neocate jr -no intact proteins so nothing to be allergic to )  by his Gi and added one food at a time for 3-7 days to try and figure what effect certain foods had on his gut . This was many years ago though when Ds was little 

hope things improve soon and your less hungry all the time


----------



## Beach

Don't mind me penguin.  I realize I'm on a public forum for all to see but I'm just writing a I guess it could be viewed as a private note journal in hopes of finding clues to what foods make me ill.  It's been a bugger but hopefully I'm making progress now.  It's uncomfortable feeling hungry more often than typical but I'm able to address the issue, I'm simply eating more.  With time I'm thinking the hunger issue will improve, if I'm on the right diet finally.  I have my fingers crossed that being able to eat more fiber will help.  I have seen a dietician in the past and didn't receive much help.


----------



## Beach

It's been a good couple of days.  Today, for periods of time, I felt wonderful. The aches were gone.  My energy levels were up.  Overall it's been a pleasant day for most of it.  Yesterday was nice too.  I've been eating more fiber than typical, though it isn't all that much more fiber.  I think that helps with improving my energy levels, so long as I'm not sick to the stomach.  So far that has been the case, while the fiber causes some cramping I've been well.  Typically this amount of fiber would make me ill to the stomach so good sign.


----------



## Beach

174lbs.  I've gone 5 weeks now avoiding eggs and bird meat.  I guess there is a name for this allergy called bird egg allergy.  Not very original but saw it mentioned on the internet.  

I was slightly sick the other day.  The illness was very mild and different from typical. It's never good to be ill but as far as being ill to the stomach goes this was a breeze to handle.  

I've been wondering the last few days whether my spelling problem will be improving on this diet.  I figure it to be undiagnosed dyslexia.  My father has this too.  My sister says she is a poor speller also.  It does seem to be that spelling has become easier on this diet.  This is something I've noticed in the past when one of the rare times I've been well for an extended period of time, my spelling ability improved greatly.  I'm the only one with the stomach issues.


----------



## Beach

177lbs after eating breakfast this morning, so I'll say I weigh the typical 174lbs.  

Slight upset stomach this morning as I expected could happen.  I went crazy and ate many more cashew nuts than typical.  I though I could get away with it but I was wrong.  The reason I'm noting is that the resulting illness is entirely different than typical, in a good way.  I'm slightly sick but it's a better sickness than would have happened in the past.  

No pitting on the finger nail.  That finger nail looks great.  Leading theory on the cause of the pitting is now eggs, chicken, and turkey.  

I'm less hungry this week.  I'm back to eating 2 meals a day.  I'm still eating snacks from time to time, but overall my hunger levels are dropping.  If this keeps up I'll be able to get back to losing fat weight.  

Appearance is ruff and unhealthy.  I still have a good ways to go with that.  I assume gut health and appearance go together.  The healthier I appear the healthier that gut is, is my assumption.


----------



## Beach

It's a rare event so will note, I was not sick at all yesterday.  The gut was in good shape.  Hope more of that continues.  It's a good sign.  

On the negative, my energy levels remain low.  I'm not communicating all that well.  My appearance is ruff.  

On the positive, I noticed I'm much stronger.  I lifted some weights and found the dumb bells felt much lighter than I remember in the past.  Don't know if that will continue, but for one day everything felt much lighter than I remember from before.  A 35 # weight felt more like a 20# weight.


----------



## Beach

I added some candy that has gelatin in it to my diet.  I took a chance with that as gelatin can be made from pork sometimes.  No problems with the gums noticed.  On the positive my skin and hair appear healthier.  As a result I ordered some beef gelatin off the internet.  I'll see if that helps.  

I'm going to jinx myself saying this but it's been awhile now since I last had a major stomach issues.  I'm still stick, but the sickness is much more manageable.  Energy levels still are lousy.  I can still crash badly sometimes when I become hungry.


----------



## Beach

I felt very strong for a portion of today.  I ended crashing a bit here in the later hours of the afternoon, but overall it was a very nice day.  Beef gelatin arrived.  I'll try eating that tomorrow and pass on the candy with gelatin in it.


----------



## Beach

I believe this is the 6 week mark of being on this diet of avoiding eggs, chicken and turkey.  Yesterday was a very good day for most of it.  I felt strong and energetic.  This morning I feel awful.  I'm weak and tired.  That's all to common for this condition, the ups and down of the disease.  Stomach is OK this morning though.  Hopefully I'll get to feel better as the day progresses.


----------



## Beach

Doing better this afternoon compared to this morning.  Still tired and fatigued some though.  It's most likely simply caused by to much weight lifting.  I'm feeling stronger of late but believe I made the mistake of over doing it with lifting.  

Have been eating candy with gelatin in it.  I suspect the gelatin is made of pork as my gums have swollen up some.  I'll now stop eating the candy and instead just eat the beef gelatin that arrived yesterday.  The beef gelatin does have my skin and hair appearing better, at least it did yesterday afternoon and this afternoon.  So offically avoiding chicken, eggs, turkey and pork.  Not fun to avoid so much but beef tastes OK and fish isn't terrible.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to try an experiment for the next few days.  I'm only going to eat grass fed beef and grass fed gelatin along with the other non meats I've been eating.    

What I'm looking for is improved health naturally, but also to see if the slight rash on the chest goes away.  

I've found it curious that a wide range of meats cause problems for me.  I've wondered if it might not be the meats so much but how the animals are raised and fed.  On this diet of avoiding chicken, eggs, turkey, pork, I've noticed that when eating commercial raised beef I appear terrible afterwards and will develop a rash.  When eating grass fed beef, which has been often, I appear healthier and see no rash later.  With the test I'll look to confirm this.


----------



## Beach

Off to a good start with the grass fed diet.  Rash is improved to nearly gone.  My energy levels have been good, outside of a bit this morning were I was tired.  I appear healthy too.  

I've done this diet before in the past, with the difference that I ate a lot of grass fed cheese too.  I did well with the diet but became frustrated with it.  I'm guessing that was due to the cheese being eaten.  I'll eat cheese going forward but not often.  

The previous diet being eaten where I became very sick 6 weeks ago was were I avoided dairy, beef, pork, spices and nightshade according to my notes.  I'm guessing spices and nightshade are safe and will eat them liberally on the diet, unless of course the rash grows worse and I become sick to the stomach.  Not sure if the rash and stomach are related or not, but guessing they are.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a very good start with the grass fed beef diet.  I have very good energy this morning.  I feel strong so far.  The rash is gone.  

On the down side stomach could be better.  

If my problem is due to something fed to livestock then there are only a couple of possibilities.  Animals tend to be fed corn, synthetic vitamins and soy meal.  The most likely allergen for me is soy and other beans.


----------



## Beach

I should note also that commercially raised animals are given many chemicals.  These include antibiotics, vaccines, and growth hormones.  I have my doubts that this is my problem but I could be wrong and should note.  Many people have reported negative side effects from these chemicals when given directly.  Possibly indirectly they are a problem for me.


----------



## Beach

Back hurts this morning.  I'm not sure why.  My energy levels are not all that great. I ate more fiber than typical which could possiby explain the back and lower energy levels.  Stomach typical.  I'm sick but not overly well.  

Skin appears healthy.  Rash is gone.  My weight is up a pound.  I was surprised at that as I didn't feel hungry yesterday.  I've been eating spices.  I'll continue to do so.  I've been also eating lots of the nightshade family.  

I'll keep with the grass fed diet.


----------



## Beach

I'm communicating well on this grass fed diet.  Far to often I experience lock jaw as I call it.  It can be difficult to talk effectively.  That so far isn't a problem on this diet.  

Today I've been on the tired side.  I'm doing well but my energy levels are not fantastic.  

There is only one item I know that causes lock jaw and that is synthetic vitamins.  B vitamins in particular bring this about.  I hate to say this.  I don't want to have problems with synthetic vitamins.  I'd rather have an allergy to soy and beans and need to eat grass fed to avoid it.  But synthetic vitamins should be my humber one concern and with that I'll want to avoid fortified grains such as wheat and fortified white rice.


----------



## Beach

It's something!    It's the never ending story.  For about 6 to 7 years now though I've had a lot of success with being well.  Why though has been the question.  Getting this figured out though has been a tough nut.  I'll get it eventually.  

Grass fed diet had me tired today but nothing extreme.  Stomach doing well. Rash gone.  I'm communicating well, the lock jaw thing hasn't reared up since on this diet.  I'm taling easy and well.  Everything seems easier of late, other than energy levels.  At some point I'll have to test this out to see if there is the lock jaw when eating regular commercial beef as that sure would be an easier diet to follow.  i do have the rash though that went away on the grass fed diet.  Now all I need to an improved stomach.  I have a good feeling I'll be seeing that in the near future.


----------



## Beach

Something I noticed this morning and should note.  The stomach bulge that I can have far to often than I care for is pretty much gone on this diet.  I've thrown on a tighter shirt this morning and it looks decent.  The stomach isn't completely flat and I have some weight I can lose but there is a visible difference that I can see on this diet.  I'll keep avoiding commercial meats, instead eating grass fed along with avoiding synthetic vitamins.


----------



## Beach

I was well to the stomach today.  As mentioned earlier a rare occurrence here of late.  My skin looks healthy and my eyes are blueish in color this evening.  All good signs.  On the negative my energy levels remain lousy.  That might be due to eating more fiber than typical though it is not much more than typical.  I'll continue with the grass fed diet, avoiding synthetic vitamins and soy.


----------



## Beach

I was a bit shocked to weigh myself this morning.  I weigh 5lbs more all of a sudden.  Don't know were the weight went.  I haven't been eating more food of late.  So something is going on I guess.  Hope it is good.  I'll stick with the grass fed diet, with avoiding soy and synthetic vitamins directly and indirectly.


----------



## Beach

I think I've gone 7 weeks on this diet.  I could scroll up and look but I'm to lazy this morning.  The broader idea of avoiding eggs, chicken, turkey might be the answer just as much as the grass fed idea.  There hasn't been much difference between the two.  The big difference is the rash being gone on the grass fed diet.  What I call rash isn't really a rash I believe.  It might simply be a poor ability to digest fat that I'm noticing.  Regardless if this diet works out I'll eventually want to figure out if I can eat regular beef without it causing health problems.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to note, the health of my hair has changed this week. It has gone from dry to being oilier and healthier appearing.  I'm hoping that is due to the diet change of avoiding bird.  It might also have been brought about by me eating some gelatin and adding iodine to my diet.  I'm guessing it is the diet change though most responsible.  I can recall in the past when well to the stomach my hair health changed.  

Weight was 176lbs this morning.  The big weigh gain from yesterday was nearly gone.  It was likely water weight.


----------



## Beach

My energy was decent yesterday.  Today is day 8 of the grass fed diet and I've noticed for the last 3 days that in the evening my skin looks very nice and healthy.  My eyes are turning blueish of late.  They are blueish this morning.  Likely tonight they will be brighter blue.  Don't know if the grass fed diet is helping over the regular avoid bird meats diet.  If given a choice I'd prefer the diet of avoiding eggs, chicken and turkey.  If it is soy or synthetic vitamins that I'm having trouble with, that will be harder to avoid with only grass fed beef and wild caught fish to eat but not impossible.  Weight remains elevated.  This morning after breakfast I weighted 180lbs.  I'm not eating more food but for some reason I'm gaining weight.  Appearance wise though I don't appear to be gaining.  The stomach area is flatter.  The swollen stomach is smaller in size.


----------



## Beach

I had good energy yesterday.  That makes two days in a row.  It wasn't great energy levels and I didn't do much with the energy but overall I felt better.  I ate terribly yesterday pigging out.  I'm planning on eating better in the days ahead.  Hopefully I'll have a 3rd day of good energy.  It would be a nice change to not feel fatigued all the time.  Stomach the came, better but nothing great.  I have a long ways to go till the stomach does better I'm guessing.


----------



## Beach

I've had decent energy for most of the day.  This evening I'm feeling that I have a lot of energy.  This afternoon I wasn't all that energized but overall I felt better than typical.  So 3 days of having good higher than typical energy levels.  Fingers crossed I have lots of energy this week.  I have increased the amount of fiber eaten of late.  It doesn't seem to be harming me.  

The whole reason why I went all grass fed was due to previously I was eating grass fed beef 75% of the time.  When I began to sometimes have good energy, but sometimes I would crash with poor energy levels, I decided to eat all grass fed beef.  I stopped eating commercial beef.  For now so far that appears to have been a good move on my part.  Appearance wasn't all that great this afternoon, but this evening I'm appearing healthier.


----------



## Beach

Another decent day of having energy.  I am a little more worn down this afternoon but an attribute that to lifting weights in the morning.  I lifted heavier and harder than typical.  

Tomorrow will be a very good test to see how my energy levels are going.  I'm going to do a project that last time I did wore me out.  I worked 2 to 3 hours last time.  So will be a good test.  

Stomach OK but not great.  Appearance a bit ruff but that happens after lifting weights.


----------



## Beach

Yikes I am 178lbs this morning.  I keep putting on weight with this diet.  In the past I recall eating beef had me putting on weight.  It might not be bad though as I have times were I'm feeling quite strong and my weight lifting has been heavier of late.  I might be putting on muscle.  At least I hope that is the case.  I'm eating potato chips, not very healthy so if my get my hunger under control I'll give that up.  I am eating more fiber than typical and that puts on weight too.  I bet that is it, the fiber and weight.  

Today will be a good test of my energy levels.  I'm to do some work that will take a few hours.  Last time I did this work I was exhausted and barely able to do much for the rest of the day.  Fingers crossed I do better this time around.  

It might be relevant, might not, but picked up some dairy soy free ice cream bars at the store.  They were on sale.  In the past these bars have made me sick to my stomach.  I figured the illness might have come from it being high in coconut oil fat.  It could be similar to margarine which causes me stomach issues.  Looking at the label of the soy free ice cream bars I see they are high in lima bean protein.  I've read before that if allergic to soy others beans are likely to cause stomach issues also.  Not sure if relevant but in the future if my stomach improves I'll eat a bar and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

Crash and burned yesterday.  Well that isn't the best way to describe it but I was tired and worn out from weight lifting earlier.  I over did it.  Ended up sleeping in for about 2 hours this morning.  Stomach doing OK.  I'm going to pass on the project for now.  It would be a 4 to 5 hour project and that is likely more than I can handle.  

I'm going to eat a lot of spices today, having tomato sauce.  Imagine I'll be fine but it is a new food one that has been a concern in the past.  I'll probably write less in the coming days.  I'm upbeat about the grass fed diet but I have a long road ahead of me if it works out.


----------



## Beach

I'm now 14 days in with the grass fed diet.  And I'm overall 8 weeks in with the avoiding bird diet.  

I have been thinking that I hope I don't experience what happened with the previous diet.  Perviously I was only eating bird, or chickens eggs, and turkey.  With that diet I was doing OK on it.  I would sometimes experience explosive diarrhea but it didn't happen everyday.  Then 8 weeks ago or about I became very sick to my stomach.  I was not able to stop the diarrhea.  It was going to run it's course despite how much imodium I took and cheese eaten.  I'd be sick for 4 to 6 hours running to the bathroom constantly.  

On the new beef diet or avoiding eggs, chicken and turkey diet, it took at least 2 weeks for the stomach to calm down.  Today it has been 6 weeks since I last experienced explosive diarrhea.  So I appear to be on the right track.  I've also had periods of feeling stronger and being more energetic on this diet.  Somedays I appear healthier and I can see my eyes turning more blueish.  

THis next 4 weeks, if I can stay well, will give me a good boost emotionally.  There remains that fear in the back of my mind that out of the blue I'll suddenly become sick and not have an ability to stop the diarrhea.  That fear will take some time to overcome.


----------



## Beach

I should note this, today was a very good day for communicating.  I was able to talk very well, something that can be an issue for me.  

On the negative side my joints hurt some.  The pain wasn't a big issue but I noticed it and it was uncomfortable while I exercised.  

I suspect both talking well and having good energy along with the sore joints and muscles came from the same thing.  Yesterday I ate a lot of brown rice fiber.  My stomach was fine today.  The fiber did not make me sick.  As so often happens though the fiber made me feel sore with many aches.  The fiber on the other hand gave me energy likely due to nutrients found in the brown rice.  At least that is my theory for why today was a great day overall.  It was nice to be somewhat normal, healthy and cheerful today.


----------



## Beach

This morning I'm experiencing a lot of cramping.  I'm also feeling fat.  Well, I'm not overly fat, but after breakfast I weighted 180lbs.  

On the positive side, and this is very positive I haven't been sick to my stomach.  Typically cramping is accompanied with lots of diarrhea.  That hasn't happened.  My energy levels are good.  And I suspect the weight gain is simply being caused by me digesting food better and having more food in my intestines.  That's my guess anyway.  It will be nice once I level off with weight gain and the stomach does better hopfully that I can begin to once again look to lose weight.  The cramping is likely caused by eating to many nuts.  I'll cut back on the nuts to just one meal a day.  

So ruff morning so far, but positive signs can be seen with it.


----------



## Beach

I did end up using the bathroom more often than typical yesterday.  The cramping being experienced was bad, and with cramping typically comes an upset stomach.  I wasn't all that sick though.  It has been my thought that the worst is over on this diet.  At least I hope so.  My diarrhea has been changed for the better.  

Yesterday despite using the bathroom more I never felt all that hungry.  This is great, as earlier on this diet I felt famished all the time.  I was eating large amounts of food to ease the hungry feeling.  

I've been wondering what caused the huge amount of hunger I was experiencing early on with this diet of avoiding chicken, eggs, and turkey.  There are two main possible answers I feel.  The first idea being that the previous diet led me to become very sick eventually.  I experienced a great amount of diarrhea for a few weeks.  It might have been that diarrhea loss that led to me feeling famished early on with this beef diet.  The second idea being that the hungry feeling might have slowly gone away once I switched from eating commercial beef sometimes to now only eating grass fed beef and the current diet I'm on, an all grass fed beef diet.  At some point I'll want to test that idea out, and eat commercial beef for awhile to see if the great hunger returns.  

Since I'm not feeling as hungry of late I'm going to once again make an effort to drop a few pounds.  This morning I weighed 176lbs.  I'll see if I can drop my weight to 174 to 175lbs over the next week and still have decent energy levels while doing so.  I suspect it will be easy to do.


----------



## Beach

175lbs this morning.  Yesterday I didn't feel all that hungry most of the day and was easily able to not eat snacks nor have dinner which is typical.  It felt good.  I feel good this morning.  At some point this week or maybe next week I'll try eating commercial beef to see what happens, to see if the overwhelming hunger makes an appearance.  I'm still sick to the stomach but the sickness remains on the positive side.


----------



## Beach

Was thinking of something and thought to write it down.  

When younger I ate similar to how I am eating now.  I don't remember eating much chicken.  Eggs were eaten sometimes but not often.  There were pancakes once a week and cookies to eat every so often.  Overall though I ate a lot of beef, drank milk or ate cereal, and from time to time ate pizza with pork toppings.  I wasn't sick when younger.  From memory at least I began eating chicken later in my teens, which matches when I began to become ill.  Anyway, very speculative on my part, but with memory there could be something to the diet.  Will be interesting to see how the coming winter chill effects me.  When healthy in my youth the cold didn't bother me all that much.  

I was tired today.  I was tired yesterday too.  It's likely that I've eaten to much fiber and nuts and that is being resolved.  Will be nice to have more energy in the near future I hope.  Appear healthier this evening.  Good to see that.


----------



## Beach

178lbs this morning.  For some mysterious reason i gained 3lbs!  I also could not sleep last night.  This morning I'm feeling tired, and weak.  Yet with that I'm also feeling upbeat and happy.  The gut remains in good shape.  I'm thinking I finally finally have a diet that can make me well.  I have a good feeling that if I were to begin to eat a lot of cheese within 2 to 3 days I'd be entirely well to the stomach.  I'd feel rotten, and my teeth were to begin to develop cavities, not to mention I'd ballon up to 200lbs if I ate that much cheese, but for confidence I could do it.  Well, at least it feels that way.  I've been trying for find this diet for 8 years now but couldn't figure it out.  So I'm tired and fatigued this morning but I'm happy about it.


----------



## Beach

The stomach continues to do very well.  The bad news, I'm battling fatigue and feeling weak.  It's the same feeling I recall when being well when I was eating a lot of cheese.  The stomach was well most of the time but I felt miserable.  Well, good to be well to the stomach.  That gives me confidence.  It's terrible feeling weak and worn down.  Hopefully in the weeks ahead I'll improve.


----------



## Beach

Same old same old, stomach is doing much better, my energy levels are lousy.  I feel quite run down and tired.  I suspect the tiredness comes from healing, the digestive system is healing which takes a lot of energy to do.  I'm guessing I'll feel like this for some time going forward.  I'm likely soon to try and eat regular commercial beef once again so see how the gut does.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday was a miserable day.  I was extremely fatigued for the day.  In the evening I was so tired my memory was having trouble.  That's not the first time that has happened.  

Today I can feel will be a somewhat similar lousy low energy day.  I suspect though it will be slightly better day but not by a whole lot.  

On the positive side my gut continues to do decent.  I haven't been overly sick in many weeks.  That's a nice change of pace.  

Today I'm planning to eat some regular commercial beef instead of the grass fed beef I've been eating for 3 weeks.  The two items I'll keep tabs on will be stomach health naturally and if I become overly hungry.  Early on with this beef diet I became famished at times.  I've suspected that when I made the switch to grass fed beef is when the hunger wetn away.  There might be other possible answers though for the cause of the famished feeling.  So with this mini trial I'll be finding out.


----------



## Beach

Today is turning out to be a much better day than expected.  My energy levels are good.  I'm feeling somewhat strong.  I don't feel hungry.  If anything I'm feeling full.  for lunch I did eat regular beef, a large helping of commercial beef.  No problems have been noticed.  I'm guessing now that if I was born with the allergy, which I suspect I was, I only pretty much ate beef and drank milk in my youth.  I was relatively well in my youth.  If memory is right it was only later on that I began to eat chicken and eggs more frequently.  So anyway, time will tell but I'll make it a point to eat commercial beef for one meal a day going forward and recording how I feel.


----------



## Delta_hippo

Glad you are feeling a little brighter.  I wonder if there is anything in the commercial beef that makes a difference (e.g their grain versus grass)?  Seems like you were doing better on the grass fed til this big energy slump.  I wondered about your iron levels but with all the red meat you should be okay.  Do you eat any vitamin c foods with it to help absorb?
Hope the feeling better continues


----------



## Beach

Thanks Delta, I do too.  It's always nice to have wonderful energy levels.  I have to admit I'm fading some as the days goes on, but it might also be the cooler weather being experienced causing that.  I don't handle cold weather well.  At least it can take me a week or two to adjust to the changing cooler temps.    

I'm not entirely sure about my ideas, but I keep notes and I'll keep doing my experiments.  So far the stomach is much improved on this diet of avoiding eggs, chicken, turkey and pork.  It's been 9 weeks now on this diet.  If that remains the case I'll believe that I'm on the right track and that my other health problems will eventually resolve.  As can be imagined i'll be monitoring closely my latest change of adding commercial beef.  Fingers crossed it turns out well, but if not I'll just go back to the stricter diet of grass fed beef and fish from time to time.  

Yes, I do eat lots of vitamin C foods a day such as oranges, pineapple, spinach and other foods.  In the past my iron levels have been tested and they came back within the normal range.


----------



## Beach

This morning I'm feeling well.  I don't feel hungry.  I don't have that overwhelming famished feel.  My strength is OK.  I'll make sure to eat the commercial beef everyday for the next week or two to see how I feel.  Gut continues doing well.


----------



## Beach

Rather tired and fatigued today, at least since after lunch.  I have a new candidate for causing the tiredness, rice noodles.  I've been eating rice noodles with little fiber to them of late.  I'm guessing though that they are harder to digest than expected.  I'll finish my left overs in the days ahead.  After that I'll take a vacation from the noddles to see if I have more consistent better energy levels.


----------



## Beach

Bathroom habits continue to go well.  I guess on a scale of 1 to 10, I'm a 5.  This is a great improvement over the last diet I followed of only eating eggs, chicken, and turkey.  After a month on that diet I was a 1.  

Energy levels are decent today.  I was a little weak and worn out this morning when I went for a walk.  This early afternoon I'm still the same.  

Eating commercial beef has gone well so far.  I'm not feeling famished, and stomach is doing fine, a 5.  

I'll stick with avoiding chicken, eggs, turkey and pork.


----------



## Beach

I've done OK with eating commercial beef with one problem coming up,  a problem that is driving me crazy this evening.  Since I began eating commercially raised beef I've begun to itch all over.  In particular I'm itching on my scalp, but I also itch everywhere else.  

I'll stop eating the commercial beef and see if returning to eating grass fed beef gets rid of the itching.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling less itchy this morning, going back to eating the grass fed beef.  I forgot yesterday but when eating pork that is one of the problems I have with it, I feel itchy all over.  I've rarely eaten commercial raised beef.  Possibly it causes a similar reaction as I experience with pork.  

With the last diet that failed miserably I was only eating chicken, eggs, and turkey.  I was also avoiding spices.  There was one spice being eaten though.  Well there was more than one, but with the meat there was one spice being eaten and that was rosemary extract.  On the ingredients listing for the ground chicken I eating it was listed.  Looking up rosemary extract i found it to be a member of the mint genus family.  Other members of that family are common spices such as oregano.  So I'll avoid all spices also, avoiding the mint family in particular.  (I am eating some rice cookies which list a few spices such as cinnamon.)  

The things to look for this week are energy levels, stomach health, and how strong I feel.  In the last week or so I've experienced a few times a loss of energy and strength.  There is a good chance that was caused when eating spaghetti sauce which has oregano in it.


----------



## Beach

Today is turning out to be a really good day.  I don't itch all over as I did yesterday.  I have good energy.  I'm feeling strong.  So I'll keep eating grass fed beef, and avoiding the mint family.  I'll avoid all other spices for the week too.  If all goes well, the good energy and stomach continues, next week I'll begin adding one spice to the diet at a time, starting with garlic.  Oh, I'm also avoiding cheese as it tires me out, though I do not believe it to be an allergy.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to avoid olives and olive oil also.  It's another possible trouble maker, and easy to avoid.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a good day.  My energy levels are high.  I do not itch all over.  Stomach is doing well.  I appear decently healthy.  I'll keep avoiding the mint family, olive and olive oil, and only eating grass fed beef while avoiding commercially raised eggs, chicken, turkey and pork.


----------



## Beach

It's been another good day.  I don't itch all over.  I've had good energy levels.  My eyes are bluish this afternoon.  I've eaten a lot of fiber today, or relatively lots of fiber and the gut feels fine.  I'll keep avoiding the mint family, avoid olives and olive oil, and only eat grass fed beef.


----------



## Beach

I believe today marks 10 weeks with avoiding eggs, chicken, and turkey, my original idea.  It's been 8 weeks now since I was last very sick to my stomach.  That's a nice improvement.  Most of the time on this diet I've eaten grass fed beef.  

Today i have decent energy levels.  I've really eaten poorly as I've eaten twice as many nuts as typical plus I've eaten more fiber than usual.  That typically would case me to feel awful.  Today though I'm doing fine.  My energy levels are decent.  I do not itch all over.  

The avoiding olive oil and mint family are still on going.  The olive oil avoidance is likely not going to help but it's worth a try as it is something that might be problematic.  The mint avoidance has a decent chance of being the correct thing to do.  I've not avoided this one before directly, as it has me avoiding rosemary, basil, mint, etc.


----------



## Beach

I really should stop writing as much.  I'm an enthusiastic for thei diet.  The results are good, but I have a long long ways to go.  With that said tired this morning.  I've stopped being overly careful on how much fiber I eat.  I'm pretty sure that is why I'm tired this morning.  The fatigue is not terrible though.  I'm going to give up on avoiding spices.  It's to much.  I'll just stick with avoiding bird, and eating only grass fed beef.  If I should happen to become overly sick I'll return to the olive oil, spices idea once again.  Psychologically I'm still fearful when being far from a bathroom.  That fear though does appear to be improving as I continue to do well with the stock.  I'm on 8 weeks of not being majorly sick to the gut.  The longer this goes the better I will be.  My weight gain appears to have leveled off at 179 to 180lbs.  I'm guessing the gain is due to not being as sick.  My intestines as likely more full of junk.  So I'll be starting over with looking to start losing weight, getting to 170lbs.  I'll look at start next year.  Hopefully by January I'll consistently have high energy levels.


----------



## Beach

I remember all those years ago, the first year or two the diarrhea I had was not urgent.  That's what has happened to me with the current grass fed beef diet, avoid eggs, chicken, turkey, and pork.  My energy levels are good this morning.  I've decided to give it a try where I avoid lunch.  I'd like to drop my weight to at least 175lbs.  I was at 178lbs this morning.  That should get some shorts feeling better when I wear them.  Most importantly though to see if I can eat so little and not become starved or famished.  I suspect I can do it with only eating grass fed beef.


----------



## Beach

Good news somewhat, I was on my feet for a large portion of yesterday.  I made it with out to much problem.  This morning though I'm feeling quite tired and fatigued.  I didn't sleep all that well either being as sore as I felt.  Overall though I'm pleased I'm able to take a beating somewhat and survive.  

A tropical storm is forecast to spin this way.  This mornings news has the storm missing this area but with 5 days out the forecast can change.  I'll stock up on regular beef incase the power goes out for a week or so.  Eating commercial beef while not ideal, likely is not a stomach problem.  Well, I could be wrong about that, but will take my chances considering the storm.  I know pork makes me itch like crazy.  Commercial beef might do similar.  According to expert officials I shouldn't have issues with commercial beef.  Real world experience though has some people writing of having troubles with commercial beef and not grass fed.


----------



## Beach

Today marks 11 weeks I believe since I began avoiding eggs, chicken, turkey and pork.  There has been a change this week to note.  The change has been going on for a couple weeks now, but this is the first week where I noticed it everyday.  My hair has changed from being dry to being healthier in appearance.  It has more of a wet look.  I figure the change is due to my digestive system working better, absorbing nutrients better. 

My eyes are bluish but still remain mostly green brownish.  Hopefully my eyes will turn more blue or as I joke as if systems are turning on. 

The stomach is OK.  I've not been majorly sick this week.  I've had times were cramping was a problem but that tends to only last a few hours.

Shouldn't forget I'm also avoiding the mint family and olive oil and olives, at least part time.  I'm going to get back and avoid them all the time.


----------



## Beach

I'm reminded this morning of the many foods I react to.  I'm not sure I'm all that different from others as I've read food allergies are commonly found in most people yet most are unaware of their allergies.  Whether true or not, this morning I have a fat lip.  It's from the mixed nuts I ate yesterday.  I've known for awhile that mixed nuts can cause my lip and upper gums to swell up. I figured though that it was a fluke caused by a bad batch.  I am wrong.  The offending nut is most likely  _pistachio_.  The fat lip will likely be mostly gone by this evening.  

The gut is doing OK.  I'm avoiding many foods, chicken, eggs, turkey, pork, and I'm also avoiding spices/mint family, and olive oil and olives.  My energy is not all that great but that's to be expected since Ive eaten a lot of cheese in anticipation of the tropical storm.  THis morning appears the storm is now projected to miss this area.  It will be breezy and rainy if the weather forecaster is right but nothing to bad.  I'll go back to avoiding cheese.  I'll see if my energy levels pop back up.


----------



## Beach

I screwed up.  I've been eating another food with rosemary extract in it, a cookie.  So the avoid mint family diet begins today.  I'll also be only eating grass fed beef, avoiding chicken, eggs, turkey and pork.  I'll avoid olive also.  

I'm going to try a delicious experiment.  In the past I've suspected that dark chocolate when eaten in large amounts will cause my heart to race and pound and will cause my muscles to cramp a little  A racing heart is a common sign of an allergy I've read.  It might also be that I've eaten a lot of caffeine I've guessed.  What I might have overlooked is that I was often eating chocolate that was mint flavored.  Possible it was the mint causing the racing heart and muscle cramping and not the dark chocolate.  Will find out as I'll buy a bunch of dark plain chocolate and eating it liberally this week.  

I feel ok this morning.  The swollen lip is nearly gone once I avoided those nuts.


----------



## Beach

I need to note this down.  After the mistake of eating a food with rosemary in it, and avoidiing the mint family overall, this evening I have a huge, huge amount of energy.  I feel very strong.  So lets hope the whole week is good.  I'll keep avoiding the mint family along with all the other stuff that I'm avoiding.  Stomach is doing well.  I ate a lot of plain chocolate.  Other than a slight headache for while I felt fine.  No racing heart experienced fromthe plain chocolate.  Maybe it was the mint added to the chocolate eaten in the past that was the heart racing cause.  Will see in the days ahead.


----------



## Beach

I need to note this down.  After the mistake of eating a food with rosemary in it, and avoidiing the mint family overall, this evening I have a huge, huge amount of energy.  I feel very strong.  So lets hope the whole week is good.  I'll keep avoiding the mint family along with all the other stuff that I'm avoiding.  Stomach is doing well.  I ate a lot of plain chocolate.  Other than a slight headache for while I felt fine.  No racing heart experienced fromthe plain chocolate.  Maybe it was the mint added to the chocolate eaten in the past that was the heart racing cause.  Will see in the days ahead.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday I had wonderful energy levels, in the evening in particular I was very energetic.  This morning I'm feeling pretty good.  Will see if avoiding the mint family in particular is going to bring me good energy levels.  I'll continue to avoid all the other food items for the time being.  If I can get a week in of feeling well and energetic I'll being to add foods back into the diet.  

Something I noticed is that Imodium is mint flavored.  In the past I've complained that Imodium doesn't help me all that much.  Possibly that might be due to Imodium having mint in it.  It's to early to say for certain though but thought to note that down.  I picked up some Imdium pills that are not flavored instead of the flavored liquid.


----------



## Beach

I'm tired and sore this morning!  I felt similar for half of yesterday.  I'm pretty sure what happened is wild monkeys entered my room last night and beat on me.  Either that or I lifted to many weights.  I might live, I might not.  Hopefully the sun will shine tomorrow and it will be a less sore day.  Outside of that I'm doing OK.  I appear somewhat healthy.  I'll be on my feet for a good porition of the morning I imagine working on a toilet that for lord knows why doesn't want to be fixed.  I solve one problem with the toilet and something new needs to be repaired.  Never had this happen before.


----------



## Beach

The good energy returned this afternoon.  I didn't work out with weights.  I didn't stay on my feet all that long today.  It was nice to feel good, for my muscles to not ache.  So I appear to finally being doing something right.  I'll keep avoiding the mint family, along with pork, chicken, eggs, turkey, olives.  I'm avoiding spices too though that will likely change soon.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling well today, the stomach is holding up, my energy levels are good.  Fingers crossed I have the right diet finally with avoiding the mint family along with all the other stuff I'm doing.


----------



## Beach

This morning I'm feeliing run down and fatigued.  That's to be expected but was hoped and wished would not happen.  Last evening I ate a lot of nuts and a couple extra rice cakes.  It tired me out, which I sitll feel this morning.  Stomach wise though I'm holding up well so far.  There is a good chance I'll be feeling miserable to the stomach tonight and tomorrow.  If not then that will be a great success.


----------



## Beach

Wanted to note, for the past few days I've stuffed myself with eating plain chocolate.  I've experienced no negative side effects from this.  My heart has not raced.  I've felt decently well enough during this time.  No muscle cramps experienced.  So I am thinking it was the mint added to the chocolate I ate in the pas that was causing the racing heart and muscle cramps.  I'd know for sure if I ate some of the mint chocolate but for now I'll be passing on a direct test.  I'll just keep avoiding the mint family plus all the other stuff I'm staying away from.


----------



## Beach

I should note this down as it is important.  I'm communicating well.  It can be a real struggle at times to talk well.  The cause of that is I'll be very fatigued, tired along with my muscles aching and cramping.  Now, on this diet specifically paying attention that I avoid the mint family, I've been communicating very well the last couple of days.  Everything feels easy to do.  I talk freely, I move with out feeling in pain, etc.  Fingers crossed this continues.


----------



## Beach

I've had very good energy levels today.  I didn't lift weights which helps too with improved energy.  The gut is very well too.  I'm not entirely well, but I'm getting close to being well if this continues I suspect.  At some point I'm going to be adding more foods to the diet.  I'll likely start with eggs.  Maybe next week I'll begin eating eggs, if the good energy levels continue along with the good stomach health.  I'll continue to avoid the mint family along with all the other items such as pork, commercial beef, eggs, chicken, turkey,.  The mint family or Lamiaceae consists of  mint, basil, mentha, rosemary, sage, savory, marjoram, oregano, hyssop, thyme, lavender, and perilla


----------



## Beach

A bit tired this morning but to be expected.  I lifted weights for 10 minutes yesterday.  

I'm anxious to add new foods to my diet, but then again I'm not so sure that would be a bright idea on my part.  I'd like to add eggs.  When I avoided the mint family I felt I developed more energy.  At this point I've forgotten how I felt from before.  I'm not sure if my improved health comes from avoiding eggs, chicken and turkey or if it comes from avoiding spices and the mint family.  So it would be wiser if I stick with the diet I have till the stomach improves further.  I'll keep avoiding eggs, chicken, turkey, along with pork along with mint family and spices.  I'm also avoiding olives and olive oil.  t's a bit much but I'll manage.


----------



## Beach

I need to stop writing.  I have a good feeling that I finally have the right diet.  It's now important that I stop concentrating on what I eat so much and let go.  It was on Aug. 20th that I began avoiding all things bird, eggs, chicken, turkey.  That has been the core of the latest diet to be avoided.  Pork is an allergy and I've known that for years.  Pumpkin and other similar items are a problem too.  Those are allergens but not so much the stomach trouble makers.  

With the spices and mint family I'm avoiding I'm far less certain they are a problem.  it isn't realistic for me to avoid that for a long time with out having more certainty.  Eating only grass fed is OK but also not realistic without more certainty also.  So overall I'll need to over come a good amount of fear.  The stomach pain in the past can be overwhelming and come on so quickly.  That will take time to over come.  I think though since I've been relatively healthy now for 2 and half months, and I'm looking healthier all the time, my energy levels are typically good now, I got it.  I have the diet I've been looking for.  Of course I could be wrong, but unless the wheel comes off in the future I'll stop thinking about this, and writing things down.


----------



## Beach

Well, that was quick, the wheels came off.  For the past week or so I've been more or less feeling miserable, stomach bloated greatly to the point my back has hurt.  And my heart at times could race, which is never good.  It hurts when the heart races.  So I'm going back to avoiding the mint family along with avoiding cinnamon.  Since doing that a few days ago the heart stopped racing and the bloated gut has been slowly decreasing.  The back feels better this later afternoon.  I'm mainly concentrating on avoiding Enjoy Life cookies and some of the ingredients found it them, rosemarry and Cinnamon.  I appear healthier since doing so.  I also ate egg today.


----------



## Beach

My back pain is largely gone.  There remains some pain but it's not nearly as bad as it had been.  The stomach is better too.  I'm not so bloated, I'm not passing gas as I was.  The connection between back pain and stomach health continues.  When the stomach acts up it's common for the back to ache.  Rather a miserable connection.  I'll continue to avoid the mint family and cinnamon.  I'm appearing decently healthy today.


----------



## Beach

One thing I've noticed on this diet I've been following for some time now of only eating beef for meat is that I've gained weight.  This morning after breakfast I weighed 181lbs!  The low I weighed earlier in the year was 172lbs I believe.  So I'll say I've gained about 10lbs on this diet.  I don't like it.  I'd prefer to be at 172lbs.  but gaining weight and not being as sick to the stomach makes some sense.  

I've begun to eat eggs.  So far so good with that.  this morning I'm planning on buying some chicken, regular, not ground.  It will be interesting to see how my weight goes in the days ahead.  I prefer chicken.  i blamed the last stomach flare on eating chicken.  It might have been the rosemary added to the ground chicken that was the problem though.  Will see.  The problem too could have been some gluten free cookiest eaten which list rosemary along with cinnamon.  From what I read last night a cinnamon allergy can be quite nasty and painful.    

Back still hurts some.  It is not as bad as before but a problem.  I'm less anxious to exercise with the back aching and tight.


----------



## Beach

Once again, I'm going to stop writing.  I'm not making as much progress as I hoped with keeping notes here.  Also I probably am causing myself problems by over thinkings things.  I have figured a couple items out for certain though.  I now know without a doubt that pork will cause me health issues.  Eating pork causes me to itch all over and for my gums to swell up and bleed, freaking my dentist out.  My dentist yelled at me the last time I ate pork before a dental cleaning.  The other item I've learned is that beef and dairy products will cause my muscles to become tired and fatigued. Exercise will become difficult.   I've had a lot of success with gut health over the last 10 years or so.  I''m quite frustrated that I haven't figured things out, but I'll keep at it.  I've done it before, just getting the right combination and sticking with it for a long long time is tough.


----------



## Delta_hippo

Good luck Beach.  Hope you make good progress


----------



## Beach

Thank you very much Delta.  Best of luck to your too.  

I've pretty much settled with the earlier idea I fixed on, avoiding beef, dairy and pork.  I know for certain pork is a problem.  There is no doubt there.  The other two dairy and beef are problematic but how big of a problem is what I can dispute in my mind endlessly.  Last time I tried this diet I became very sick to my stomach 1 month later.  I blamed that on eggs, chicken, for that flare.  Now looking back I was wrong.  I was eating a lot of brown rice and I know I'm not good with eating to much rice fiber.  So I think I have it with this diet.  It's just going to take a year or two of avoiding to get the stomach better I suspect.  Not an easy task.  It will be a mental challenge.  Anyway, I'm feeling really good since I switched back to the avoid red meat diet.  I'll forget this in a week or two, but need to stop over thinkings things and just be happy that I'm feeling good, with energy levels.  
It's important too that I figure this out, not only for me but for two nephews now.  Both have developed illnesses with some similarities to mine.  Don't know if we share the same inherited condition of course but I have suspicions.


----------



## GI Jane

Ya pork is so bad for me, swelling and sick to my stomach.  Hamburger has to be the highest percent and only a little bit, I mix with beans and rice.  Can't have lettuce or tomato anymore :-(  Tacos just aren't the same.  Sometimes can't do the brown rice, but jasmine or white I'm ok with.  I can't have Greek yogurt and swiss cheese and cheese curds a little and be ok but all other dairy ya no go.  Switched to coconut/almond milk mix for cereal with a spoonful of yogurt and do pretty good most days.


----------



## Beach

GI Jane said:


> Ya pork is so bad for me, swelling and sick to my stomach.  Hamburger has to be the highest percent and only a little bit, I mix with beans and rice.  Can't have lettuce or tomato anymore :-(  Tacos just aren't the same.  Sometimes can't do the brown rice, but jasmine or white I'm ok with.  I can't have Greek yogurt and swiss cheese and cheese curds a little and be ok but all other dairy ya no go.  Switched to coconut/almond milk mix for cereal with a spoonful of yogurt and do pretty good most days.


GI Jane, It certainly can be a pain dealing with all the reactions food can give with our stomach conditions.  Interesting that you share a similar reaction as I do with pork.  I swell up and bleed after eating pork and not to mention itch like mad for a day afterwards. I suspect my grandfather had this reaction to pork too though he didn't know what caused it.  He didn't have stomach issues too, just the itching the gum swelling.  Take care, and stay away from stinky cheese!


----------



## mo7

Very interesting to read which foods have had what effects for you. Very cool


----------



## Grant

I'm using Gluten free bread as from next wednesday. If it reduces my bloating then I'll go the whole hog as in gluten free cake etc. Because of a stricture I eat very little fibre. Glutinous stuff I eat, white bread (4 slices a day), cake & extra special pancakes plus chocolate bars & biscuits. Doesn't effect my weight so I figure why not!!  But the common denominator in all of them is gluten. If it works happy days.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Mo7

Good luck with the gluten free diet Grant.  That is how I eat most of the time.  Avoiding wheat did improve my condition though it was not a cure.  

Ran across some new information on the current diet I'm following of avoiding all mammal meat and dairy products.  There is actually a name for this condition.  It is called Alpha-Gal.  Some believe Alpha Gal is caused by a tick bite.  I've seen some confusion on this though as something else might be going on.  With little doubt avoiding mammal meat does make me feel the best.  I'm far less sore on this diet.  I'm far less hungry too.  The big problem is the stomach can still become very ill, though the illness is different.  On this mammal free diet if I'm ill I often still have good energy.  My hope is that if I stick with the diet of only eating bird and fish meats, that over time my stomach becomes well, even if it takes years.  

A bit on Alpha Gall can be read here:









						Symptoms - Alpha-gal Information
					

A guide to understanding alpha-gal syndrome's paradigm-shifting presentation




					alphagalinformation.org


----------



## Beach

Just to mention for the record, I've take the diet a step farther.  I'm now only eating wild caught fish that has no soy in it.  The idea being that something being fed to commercial live stock could be making its way into the meat and making me ill.  I've threatened to try this idea in the past but never have gotten around to doing it. I don't care much for fish.  

Well I'm doing the wild fish diet and I'm getting very good results so far.  Tongue sores or markings have quickly gone away.  I'm appearing healthier. The stomach has improved.   I'll stick with the fish diet and write more.  I'm upbeat with what I'm seeing.  The fish being eaten is fish or salmon in olive oil.  I'm making it a point to avoid soy in other foods.  

I now believe it is eggs and chicken that cause the finger nail pitting.


----------



## Beach

On this wild fish diet, my tongue remains looking very healthy.  My stomach is much improved.  I'm not sick.  I hope I didn't jinx myself saying that.  

On the negative, I've been very fatigued and tired.  That seems typical when I've experienced times were I'm well.  I'm also bleeding from my gums after brushing.  THe bleeding is not a whole lot but it is there and hopefully will go away completely in the next week.  

I'll stick with the wild caught fish diet, making it a point to avoid soy and beans too.  

Sometime next week Ill likely eat some grass fed beef.  I'll be looking to how my tongue appears and the gut reacts.  I suspect I'll be fine in both areas but am not entirely sure on that.


----------



## Beach

Same old same old, bad news I'm tired, fatigued, worn out.  This wild fish diet doesn't do much for my energy levels.  
Good news and it is very good news, my stomach is relatively well.  Well is a relative term, but for me I'm happy with the improved stomach.  My tongue looks fabulous.  It's good and healthy in appearance.  I've figured if the tongue is healthy, the rest of my digestive system is healing.  
Tomorrow I'm planning on eating grass fed beef.  I'm hoping it goes well.  The two main items I'll be watching for it stomach health and tongue health.  I know I'll be tired and worn out.


----------



## lukesjr

alpha gal syndrome, that is crazy.  This world is coming to get us!


----------



## Beach

lukesjr - nope I was wrong, no alpha gal syndrome for me.  I'm now onto a fish only diet for meat.  I'll see if that does better for me in the long term.  That is what courts the most, long term.  Short term diets can give me confusing results.  

Eating beef has been delayed.  I woke up this morning feeling free.  I guess that is one way to describe it.  My energy levels were very good, pain levelsl were down.  I figured why mess with a good thing, so I stuck with eating only fish today.  Some other day I'll give grass fed beef a try.


----------



## Beach

I've noticed this for a few days and this morning confirms it in my mind, on this fish diet I'm able to do some light weight lifting exercises and not feel overly fatigued and worn out aftewards.  For a long time I've been looking for the diet that does this.  I've known it exists but finding it has been a struggle.  So how I continue to do well on the fish diet.  At some point I'll want to eat grass fed beef to see how I handle that.  Tongue looks very good and healthy this morning.  I didn't eat lunch yesterday and I worked out hard, yet I didn't feel all that worn out as a result.


----------



## Beach

The wild fish diet is still going well.  On the negative, I can still become sick to the stomach.  For a few days I was dealing with an upset gut.  The sickness was relatively mild but as aways it is never fun being sick and in paid.  On the positive my energy levels are improved.  My eyes have been turning bluish.  In the evenings of late I've appeared good and healthy.  

So the wild fish diet, is another avoid bird diet also.  I've had good luck avoiding bird, eggs and chicken in particular in the past.  Something strange I found is that I could make myself well to the stomach with the diet of avoiding eggs and chicken.  i would eat turkey and grass fed beef.  To make the diet work though I had to eat the turkey at breakfast and the grass fed beef at other times.  If I swtiched things up, ate beef in the morning and turkey later in the day I'd become sick.  Very odd.  I never could recover on that turkey and grass fed beef diet.  I'm wondering now if I had a mild allergy to the turkey, or maybe something was fed to the turkey that in turn upset my stomach.  Hard to say.  

Tongue looks good and healthy.  It isn't perfect but much nicer appearing than when I was eating eggs and chicken.  Finger nail remains pitted.  It took 2 months for the finger nail pitting to show up.  It will likely take 2 months for the pitting to go away.  So another 6 weeks to go I'd guess.  

Glad I'm avoiding cheese.  At times I crave it as I know it will help the stomach health.  Cheese does tire me out though.


----------



## Beach

I should add too, of late I've been eating some wheat.  That isn't like me.  I typically avoid wheat.  I'm a celiac but have noticed wheat can slightly upset my stomach.  It is tough to digest.  Well, eating some wheat the last few days seems to have mildly upset the gut.  So it's not a biggy, I'll go back to avoiding wheat for the time being.


----------



## Beach

Hey, I avoid wheat and my gum bleeding stopped at least it stopped this morning.  Fantastic.  Weight was 181lbs this morning on my least favorite scale.  I'll work today to see if I can reach 180lbs by tomorrow.  Lunch will be avoided.  Appears I'll have some more weight to drop as I still have some fat I can see that I'd like to be rid of, but 180lbs on the broken scale has been my goal.  

Stomach was upset a good amount yesterday  Despite that my energy levels are good, and my tongue looks great.  Finger nail with pittng looks good too.  The new nail growth does not appear to have pitting but another few weeks will be more revealing about that issue.  I feel I'm going in the right direction.


----------



## Beach

180lbs on the broken scale.  171lbs on the favorite scale.  

Tongue looks great.  It has been 2 weeks that I've gone without tongue markings.  This has been under all kinds of conditions, conditions that in the recent past I would have suspected would result in tonue markings.  The wild fish diet has worked well. 

So today I plan to add grass fed beef to the diet.  The main area I'll watch is my tongue's health.  I'm assuming the tongue markings are caused by a negative food reaction.  What happens on the tongue likely occurs in the digestive system resulting in stomach issues.  I'll also add tomato sauce to the diet.   

If the tongue markings return I'll go back to eating the wild fish diet.


----------



## Beach

Well I ate some grass fed beef today and as a result I feel miserable.  Stomach is good though and there are not tongue markings, sores.  I'm not sure why I'm so terribly tired out.  A possible answer is I ate to much protein.  I don't know if that would be an issue or not, but have noticed when I'm eating fish I'm not eating a whole lot of fish.  With todays beef meal I ate a lot of beef.  Regardless think I'll go back to the fish diet.  I don't mind the salmon in olive oil.  I'll test the grass fed beef again another time.


----------



## Beach

Good news, no tongue markings, sores, what ever those things are, after eating grass fed beef.  Bad news I remain tired as can be this morning.  It am glad of the one day test to eat grass fed beef.  I'm likely OK with eating it, but it is likely tough on my beat up damaged gut.  I'll try eating grass fed beef again in two weeks.


----------



## Beach

Going back to avoiding wheat has not only helped my gyms it has unsurprisingly helped my stomach health.  Since avoiding wheat I haven't had much stomach issue.  For awhile I was worried to leave the house I was having to use the bathroom frequently.  Now the stomach has calmed down greatly.   

It would not surprise me if this is the diet that helped me so much in the past, but I never could figure out.  I'd follow a diet avoiding a great many foods, eat lots of cheese, and I'd find myself completely well to the stomach.  I'd feel miserable though eating so much cheese.  My energy levels would be low from the cheese, but I'd not be running to the bathroom all the time.  So keep avoiding chicken, eggs, and turkey along with wheat.  I'm avoiding pork too as it causes my gums to bleed and swell up, along with having me itch all over.  I'll just eat wild caught fish and at some point test further grass fed beef.  It is likely safe to eat.  

The pork allergy puzzles me.  I wonder how it is connected to possible issues with eggs, chicken and possibly turkey.  Then again there might not be a connection.  I'm guessing something is fed to the animals that are commercially raised that causes me allergy issues.  Possibly soy, or corn, or maybe even antibiotics.  There is synthetic vitamins too, which I know for sure I'm not able to take a multi vitamin without becoming sick.  Hard to say.  Hopefully time will tell.


----------



## Beach

Rather nice, the last couple of days I've been mostly well to the stomach.  I remain fearful though.  It seems unnatural to not have stomach issues.  

Woke up weighing 181lbs on the broken scale.  Favorite scale had me at 171lbs.  i'm going on a 23 hour fast today so it would not come as a surprise if I weigh 178 to 179lbs in the morning tomorrow.  

Ate some grass fed beef yesterday.  Tongue looks nice & healthy this morning.  That is the key I believe.  So long as the tongue is in good shape, it likely means I'm not eating foods I'm reacting negatively with.  I'll keep with eating wild caught fish and occasionally for now grass fed beef.  I'll keep avoiding cheese, eggs, chicken, pork, turkey and commercially raised beef.  

My energy levels are not all that great.  It doesn't take much to tire me out.  I feel fatigued, but I'm not as fatigued as I felt before this diet.


----------



## Beach

Gum health remains great since avoiding wheat.  No gum bleeding.  Finger nail with pitting is looking good.  I believe the pitting has stopped but can't say that with certainty just yet.  Weight was 178lbs on the broken scale and 169lbs on the favorite scale.  I'll aim for 175lbs on the broken scale and see how that looks.  I might want to drop to 170lbs will see.  i've figured that it was cheese eating that made me gain fat weight.  Now that i'm avoiding cheese makes some sense to me that avoiding cheese is leading to weight/fat loss.  Gut was mildly upset yesterday and this morning.  it wasn't completely unsurprising.  I'll be well by tomorrow I'm guess, not that I'm all that sick now.  Air conditioning broke.  It is hot in the house.  That should be taken care of soon, whether with the machine fixed or coming weather change brining cooler weather on weds.  I'll stick with the wild caught fish, grass fed beef diet along with avoiding wheat and cheese.  tongue looks great.  Pretty much no tongue markings to be seen.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting, today I was pretty run down and fatigued.  It was the normal feeling I have, having to drag myself around, push myself to do things.    

This evening is a rare treat.  I'm full of energy, feeling good all over.  This doesn't happen often.  The diet is undoubtably contributing to this good feeling.  I'll of course stick with it.


----------



## Beach

Quite exhausted today.  I've been on my feet for most of yesterday and a good portion of today.  Glad I was able to do that, as normal I couldn't, but it had puckered me out.  I ate more food today thinking hoping that would improve my energy levels but that didn't help.  

Tongue remains looking good.  Gums are not bleeding.  They feel and look healthy.  Stomach is good for today.  Weight was 180lbs this morning.  Another 5lbs drop on the broken scale and I'll be happy though I will likely still have some fat to get rid of.


----------



## Beach

Here of late i've pretty much been eating wild caught salmon along with other plant based items.  Grass fed beef has been avoided.  It has worked out well for me.  I'm experiencing times were I'm entirely well when going to the restroom.  It isn't always the most comfortable experience.  I still have a super sensitive gut and it lets me know it is hurting and that it prefers diarrhea.  But hopefully that pain will go away over time as I heal.  It's good too not have diarrhea all the time.  I'm using the bathroom 3 to 4 times a day.  Energy levels are OK, nothing great most of the time.  I'm feeling fatigued here at the moment.    

Weight 170lbs on the favorite scale.  I've been back to eating 2 good sized meals a day.  I'm hoping to build up my strength as family guests are coming to visit in a week.  I'll need to do my best to keep up with them.  Tongue looks good and healthy.  Finger nail with pitting is improving I believe.  I'm 4 days away from being on this diet for a month.


----------



## Beach

I ate a bunch of grass fed beef yesterday.  I needed a change from all the salmon I've been eating.  It seems to have gone down well.  The only complaint and it is a big complaint needing to be watched in the future is that the right side of my gums swelled up just a bit.  Nothing terrible.  It likely was nothing of importance, but since pork causes a great amount of gum swelling I'll want to watch in the future.  I'm back to eating salmon for awhile.  Weight 181lbs this morning.  Energy levels better this morning.


----------



## Beach

I've made it one month on the avoid bird diet, along with wheat and cheese.  There is good and bad as always.  

The bad, I have less energy.  I become tired out easier.  It used to be that I could jog around for 30 minutes without problem.  Now I tire out within 10 minutes and stop exercising to take a break.  I'm not thinking as well.  I'm not communicating as well either.  Not surprising as I've noticed energy levels tend to be connected to the others.  

On the good, my stomach is much improved.  I'm well sometimes.  It has been awhile since I was last majorly sick.  I suspect I could easily become very sick.  That still frightens me.  The other day I wanted to drive 20 minutes to the hardware store, but was worried over it being afraid of the upset stomach making an issue.  That didn't happen though.  If I'm on the right track, another month or two will tell, my psychological fears will lessen I suspect.  Gums bleeding less.  Finger nail pitting going away.  That's a big one for me.  A negative is not my eyes are not blue.  That will be another big one.  

This morning after breakfast I weighted 174lbs.  I'm be going on a 23 hour fast in hopes of dropping half a pound.  Gums bled after breakfast brushing.  That was the first time that has happend in awhile.  Yesterday I age a good amount of grass fed beef.  It makes me wonder some, but overall I'm not greatly concenred.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting down, today, this morning I made a sea salt capsule and took it with breakfast.  I was wanting to see if that would improve my energy levels.  Well, today has been a decent energy day.  I'm not overwhelmed with energy but I'm doing better than previously.  One day doesn't mean a whole lot, but I'll continue to take some extra salt with meals to see if that helps improve my lousy energy levels.


----------



## Beach

I think the salt capsules are helping me some with my energy levels.  I'm not all that energetic, but I'm more energetic that before.  I can feel it.  I tried this salt idea in the past and didn't notice the salt helping.  now, being more well to my stomach, often finding myself well, the salt appears to be improving my health.  It's a little backwards than normal, eat more salt to be healthy, but considering the condition and minerals lost due to diarrhea makes some sense.  

Weight 182lbs with cloths on at the moment.  I wouldn't be surprised if I tied my low weight when I wake up in the morning, and I ate lunch today.  Good sign.  Tomorrow will be a 23 hour fasting day.  I will likely see myself down to 177lbs.  Figure the minimum weight loss I want to see on the broken scale is 175lbs.  Wouldn't mind going down to 170lbs though.


----------



## Beach

178.4lbs.  Disappointing.  I was hoping to wake up at 177lbs this morning.  

Last night I was reading about how salt can cause water weight gain.  With the extra salt I'm consuming for the last few days I'm wondering if that caused me to gain a bit of weight.  I'm guessing it did.  OUtside of that the salt is helping with energy levels nicely.  Yesterday was just a one meal day yet I felt decently energetic.  

Tongue looks good.  Finger nail pitting continues to improve.  I orderded some magnesium spray.  I've read before mentions that minerals are more important for health than vitamins.  All are important but minerals are often overlooked and from what I can tell that seems to be the case with the salt I'm taking.  So I'll try out the magnesium and sulfur spray.  A spray should help prevent the diarrhea magnesium supplements can cause.  At least I hope so.  

Appearance is more healthy.  I'm pleased about that.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting, I'm appearing healthier since adding extra salt in the diet.  The appearance appears to be sticking around.  There is more blood in the cheeks.  Eyes are brighter in appearance though not blue.  

Was mildly sick today, not to the stomach but feeling nauseous and weak.  I ate to much fat I suspect and the damaged gut didn't handle that well.


----------



## Beach

I was real excited to see this so wanted to note - my tongue appears very healthy.  It's been lookig much healthier for months but there would sitll be some slight red markings remaining.  This morning, the tongue looks as healthy as can be.  No marks seems at all.  Hope that remains the case.  Figure with the tongue looking good, other parts of my digestive system are likely looking better too.  

This morning I remain feeling run down and weak.  I'll be alight but it's never enjoyable feeling lousy.


----------



## Beach

Feel ok this morning.  Nothing great.  A bit on the tired worn out side, but typical stuff.  Began using a spray magnesium spray last night.  It does make my muscles feel better.  I'm hoping it will be helpful when it comes to muscle pains.  Gums still are bleeding some.  It's not great but the bleeding returns when I eat grass fed beef.  Weight was 181lbs this morning.  Yestreday was a snack all day day.  I'll eat better today.  It seems so long as I avoid cheese I'm not gaining weight.  With family coming to visit for 2 weeks starting on Monday, I'll eat two meals a day.  Once the visiting is over, I'll return to trying to drop 10 more lbs.  The reason for this mornings writings, the being well and pains from that are very uncomfortable, and becoming more common.  I'm hoping this issue resolves within a few months.  Kind of embarrassing talking about but I like the times were I'm well with bathroom habits, but being well comes with its downsides at the moment.  All to often also I experience painful cramping.  That is quite unpleasant with pain and nausea.


----------



## scottsma

I have enjoyed reading your diary and wish you well.I admire your determination and hope it will give me the push that I need to lose a few pounds.Enjoy your family's visit.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Scottsma.  I seem to be going forward health wise finally with my diet.  Hoping it won't take the body to long to recover where I have more energy and a further improved gut.


----------



## Beach

I didn't sleep all that well last night.  It has been awhile since that last happened.  179lbs this morning.  Energy levels are not all that great, but I've felt worse.  

Big item I've noticed is that on days I eat grass fed beef I tend to have a mild upset stomach and my gums bleed when brushing.  When I eat wild caught fish the gut is well and the gums do not bleed.  

Since the main item I'm judging health is with the appearance of my tongue and the tongue looks great, I'm guessing that beef is hard to digest and causing some gut discomfort and that leads to the gums bleeding.  With family guests here I will just stick with eating the wild caught salmon for the next two weeks.  Then I'll return to eating the grass fed beef.  I'm reasonably sure the grass fed beef is OK.  It is likely just tough to digest for my damaged healing gut.  I could be wrong about that though.  

Voice has deepened some.  Extra sea salt in the diet and the magnesium spray have helped me some I believe, but they did not help my muscles feel better after exercise.  The extra minerals have resulted in my beard hair growing more robust.  I have a 5 oclock shadow now, which wasn't the case before.


----------



## scottsma

I have heard / read that beef is not good for the gut,but you seem determined to enjoy eating it.The next two weeks on salmon then a return to eating meat will probably tell you what I think you already suspect.Let's know the results.


----------



## Beach

Oh thanks for your interest Scottsma.  It isn't necessary though.  Though I'm on a public forum I realize, I kind of view it as a private journal to figure out this crazy situation I've found myself in for some time now.  It might be 10 years at this point that I've been able to get well for a period of time but haven't been able to figure out what food(s) cause my MC IBD condition.  What was the worst is that even when well to the gut other parts of my health would go down hill much as dental health.  I would not recover while being well to the gut too.  

In pervious get well to the gut diets what I discovered is that eating a lot of cheese, and avoiding many common allergy foods, would result in my gut becoming well most of the time.  The cheese eating though seems to have many negative health effects.  I've been reading books on that of late, about the negative effects of dairy products on health, along with eating to much calcium.  Some writers believe we are poisoning ourselves with consuming to much calcium.  So that is where I stand now, trying to come up with a diet that working without consuming cheese.  It is a mess but I'll figure it out eventually.  Seems I'm on a good path now, fingers crossed.


----------



## Beach

When I ate wheat a few weeks ago, I not only had bleeding gums and an upset stomach I also have stiff joints in particular in my fingers.  

That same problems showed up when I was eating beef, along with tomato sauce and rice noodles.  

it does make me wonder if there is a connection or not.  I suspect the connection is that both items, wheat and beef, can be hard to digest causing other issues in the body.  

Feeling good since avoiding beef and now only eating wild caught salmon.  Stomach is Ok.  It's not great, but within a day or two it just might be great.  Energy levels are OK.


----------



## scottsma

I only wish I had your drive.I've faffed on with my diet for 15yrs and have given up now.I know what I can't eat, so will leave it at that.Although not vegetarian, meat has gradually been excluded,although not intentionally,and I don't miss it at all.Food doesn't interest me much, but I try to eat healthy and no, I'm not skinny,alas.


----------



## Beach

Tired this morning, which is the normal.  Stomach OK.  Nothing great.  My finger joints are stiff and sore.  I'm guessing that is due to eating a good amount of gluten free crackers.  Grains seem to bring about joint pains.  They should go away once the gut is better is my guess.  Gums still bleeding some after brushing.  That is like due to the gluten free food items and the mild upset gut.  Finger nail lookings decent.  The pitting is going away I believe.  Tongue looks great.  The tongue is nice and healthy in appearance.  Wish I had more energy.  Feeling run down all the time is the pits especially with family guests visiting.


----------



## Beach

179lbs.  This morning it starting out much better.  Energy levels are up.  I'm feeling halfway human.  With little surprise I was largely well to the stomach, and with that I'm feeling more energetic and less sore all around.  Hope that continues.  I'm taking some Imodium so that helps.  I was on my feet for a good portion of yesterday to spending time with famlly.  I should be down and out for the count after that, but I'm not.


----------



## Beach

182lbs this morning.  I ate a bunch of snacks last night, something I don't typically do.  That caused the weight gain.  I'll likely be back to 180lbs in the morning.  Last night I ate a bunch of cashew nuts.  They irritated my gut, causing it to pulse.  It was somewhat painful.  That kept me up for a few hours longer last night.  I didn't sleep all that well.  This morning I feel Ok though.  I'm tired but nothing terrible.  Imodium I've begun taking is working some.  This is great.  Typically Imodium doesn't do much of any good.  With Imodium helping some I'm viewing that as a positive development.  The gut must be healing some.  Tongue looks great, good and healthy.


----------



## scottsma

I love nuts but they don't like me at all. I like Imodium (Loperamide) and have it on repeat prescription,but try not to make it a habit.


----------



## Beach

I have a love hate relationship with nuts.  I'm pretty sure they irritate my gut.  They also make me slightly gassy.  Here of late though they don't appear to be making me sick to the gut.  Hoping that continues.  Nuts might also be part of the puzzle in making my eyes blue.  They are blue this evening anyway, I'm plum tired out to.  Being around family can be energy draining.


----------



## Beach

You an English bloke scottsma?  If so I have questions about your kingdom.


----------



## Beach

Here of late I've developed arthritis.  At least that is my guess of what I'm experiencing.  It first began when I was eating wheat.  I stopped eating wheat and the arthritis joint pains went away along with gum bleeding after brushing.  Now I suspect the gluten free crackers I've been eating are the cause of the arthritis and gum bleeding.  Instead of entirely avoiding the gluten free crackers first I thought to see if I can narrow a possible trigger item in the gluten free foods causing the joint pains and bleeding gum.  

Top possible candidates are baking soda, corn meal, and grains overall which all are written about for bringing about arthritis joint pains.  What I've decided to do is avoid all foods with baking soda in it and corn meal.  I'll continue to eat foods with just rice in it.  

I'm off to a good start this morning with the update to the diet.  The joints feel much less stiff since avoiding baking soda and corn meal.  The corn meal is interesting as the original idea is to avoid animal foods that have been fed a traditional diet of soy beans, vitamins and corn meal.  I'm only eating wild caught fish and grass fed beef instead.  Corn is one of the most common foods to be allergic to.  So I'll see where this update takes me over the next few days.  

Weight still up a few pounds at 182.  Appear eating cashews causes me to retain water.


----------



## scottsma

Beach said:


> You an English bloke scottsma?  If so I have questions about your kingdom.


No I'm a female but I'll try to answer any questions......


----------



## Beach

scottsma said:


> No I'm a female but I'll try to answer any questions......


I was kind of goofing around, but I have a genealogy question that a male or female can answer.  My American family and I received DNA test results the other day.  My results tell me I'm 90% British/UK.  No surprise there, at least DNA wise.  Not purposely but have noticed over the years that I tend to like British culture at least what is seen on TV, entertainment, music.  Then it says my top 3 cities my ancestors likely came are 1) London greater area, 2) Glasgow, and the third being a place called Manchester.  I've heard that the people in Glasgow Scotland eat horribly and have a lot of stomach issues, such as eating deep fried ice cream.   I figure that is where I inherited my IBD condition.   What is Manchester known for?  Are many people named Chester from there?


----------



## Beach

My joints feel much better this evening since cutting out grains for most of today.  I decided to avoid rice also.  My joints still hurt some but fingers crossed that swelling will go away within a few days.  It's a problem but i'm not entirely sure it is a probem for my stomach.  It's an issue that I suspect would go away in the future with a healthier gut.  Time will tell of course.  

Gut is doing decently well.  I'm often well to some degree.  Energy levels are can be lousy.  Today was a lousy energy day.  Tongue looks great.  I'll keep avoiding eggs, chicken, and turkey along with pork.  Grass fed beef and salmon are the meats being eaten.  oh, I've continued to eat grass fed beef.  Salmon is ok but it's to tempting to eat beef.  Hoping that gum bleeding after brushing is gone tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

Good news, the swelling on my joints has improved.  They remain somewhat swollen but have improved since avoiding rice and corn.  

The bad news, my gums still bleed after brushing.  That bothers me.  Thinking I'll cut out beef eating once again to see if the bleeding stops.  It worked in the past if I remember correctly.  Maybe I'll get lucky and with avoiding beef I'll be able to eat rice and corn and not have the swollen joints.  It makes some sense as with diets were I only ate bird I didn't experience joint swelling.  So the swelling might come mainly from beef eating and not the grains.  I'll find out.  

Stomach still doing OK.  I'm sometimes well entirely.  Most of the time I'm partically well.  

Energy levels suck wind.  I'm tired all the time and ache.  I haven't been wanting to do exercises for awhile now.  I'll do some exercise but not much.


----------



## scottsma

Hmm,well the three cities suggested to you are spaced well apart,UK wise that is.The only thing I can offer you regarding Manchester is the pop duo Oasis and Manchester United football team.As to Scots having bad diets,I wouldn't like to say.I know some fish and chips shops (fast food) deep fry Mars Bars (choc bar ) in batter but I'm sure it was a tongue in cheek for the tourists.I think diet is 50-50 in most places,including USA.I think healthy eating comes top for a lot of folk.You seem to be concentrating very hard on your diet Beach.Do you think it will "cure" your crohns ? I understand that diet has little to do with it.Of course there are common circumstances where what you eat can cause upset guts,but most people who are not crohnies have that.


----------



## Beach

Scottsman, I don't have crohn's disease.  I have MC.  I know all to well that diet can be a controversial subject with IBD conditions.  Some can become quite angry and emotional over that topic.  The literature on the topic isn't clear though from my reading and taking with my doctors.  It does appear that diet can play a roll with curing IBD conditions.  MC does appear to be one such condition where diet is more important with finding ones cure.  So that is where I'm at.  

None of the medicines given to me helped my condition.  Doctors gave up on me.  I'm left only with diet trials at this point.  I've had some good luck with dietary ideas as mentioned before.  The problem has been finding what is it that is going on, what foods effect me, and finding hopefully a consistent diet that helps.  Ugh, It's a nearly impossible task I believe as heal times are quite long.  

That is what is gong on with this thread and my diet trials.  That is why I consider it more of a private journal though I'm on a public form.  I understand many have a poor opinion of diet eating for health.  I don't care if others try dietary ideas or not with their stomach conditions.  Good luck with finding your own cure, what ever route that might be.  

Yuck!  Deep fried mars bars!  Well, Scotland does seem to have many intelligent award people though, so maybe I should be less of a dietary prude.  I could get used to the whisky in food cooking I suspect.  I'll have to find out about Manchester's immigration history to America.  Who came and why.  I know I have a number of puritans that came to the US on dads side.  Mom's side appears to be more into financial matters as best as I can tell.


----------



## Beach

Not my best of days.  Ended up taking an easy this afternoon.  

I'm going to also avoid citrus.  I'll also avoid cashews.  I've had luck in the past with avoiding citrus but for what ever reason got away from avoiding it.  I've been eating a lot of oranges of late so possibly that is an issue.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to an encouraging start with avoiding citrus.  My energy levels are way up.  I'm feeling good all over.  The gut seems decent too.  Swelling in the joints is down.  The swelling is pretty much gone now I guess.  I don't feel anything swollen anymore.  A hip hurts some but I walked a lot this morning and that is the cause.  If citrus eating does end up to be the cause of the swollen joints I can blame some lemon gluten free snack bars I was eating.  I was close with the grain idea being the cause, but it appears to have been the lemon flavoring that was the trouble maker.  

Time will tell of course.  One good morning isn't proof.  Only time will tell.


----------



## scottsma

I honestly wasn't being disparaging regarding your battle with diet.
I'm very interested in other peoples trials and errors.
I'm sure there is a Manchester in the USA and there is also one in Australia.
Maybe your ancestors settled there and named it. ?


----------



## Beach

scottsma said:


> I honestly wasn't being disparaging regarding your battle with diet.
> I'm very interested in other peoples trials and errors.
> I'm sure there is a Manchester in the USA and there is also one in Australia.
> Maybe your ancestors settled there and named it. ?


Ah, thanks.  I figured you likely were not.  From my experience some can become quite heated on the topic.  It seems silly to me, but it is what it is.  I figured you might be bored.  I can understand.  IBD conditions from my experience can all to often leave me with a lot of time on my hands.  I can be to sick to get out to do much, and to well to zone out with TV on.   

Could be.  I believe there to be a Manchester in the state of New Hampshire.  Then again I'm not sure about that.  It would be easy enough to look up.  I was just talking to my sister and father, we are having a mini family reunion at the moment,  about an English immigrant who's family named several cities in New Jersey, and was involved in starting the University of Yale.  His name was Abraham Pierson.  From what I've read he seemed to have been a bit of an eccentric fellow according to his students.  Be sure to keep notes.  There will be a quiz later on my families genealogy.


----------



## Beach

Avoiding citrus has been good so far.  My energy levels remain higher.  The arthritis in some joints has all but gone away.  The only place that still hurts any is on my right hand middle finger.  Imagine that pain will be gone within a day or two is my guess.  Stomach is doing ok.  I have a dryer throat.  I'm going to open my diet back up to more foods, and mainly focus on avoiding citrus and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

I just noticed, I don't feel sore from light weight lifting yesterday.  Typically my muscle would ache some and my bone hurt a bit.  That isn't the case today.  

I might be wrong but tomorrow I'll plan on doing a harder full body workout.  That will tell if I'm getting overly sore or not from exercising.  It would be quite exciting if I finally found the diet that helped me to avoid workout pains and fatigue.  

I do have a calf muscle that is sore some.  It has me limping a bit.  Not entirely sure why that is, but it's happened before and have my suspicions on some poorly fitting shoes.  

So main foods being avoided are, citrus, wheat, pork, and pumpkin/melons.


----------



## Beach

I had a decently hard workout this morning.  it should make me sore.  If the diet of avoiding citrus helps I should be fine.  If the diet does not help I'll be sore and overly fatigued by tonight and all of tomorrow.  This could be big if I do OK.    

Still bleeding some from my gums after brushing.  That bothers me.  Not sick to my stomach.  I'm happy about that.  Hope that continues.  Weight was 183lbs this morning.  I've been eating more than typical so not all that surprised with the weight gain.  I'll get back to eating noramal as guests leave this evening.  Fingers still are somewhat sore, but nothing serious.  It isn't becoming worse.


----------



## Beach

I'm not sore this evening.  I'm not tired out.  If anything I feel energetic and upbeat.  So this is a very good sign.  Tomorrow will be telling though.  It tends to take between 12 to 24 hours before the exercise pain sets in.  I'll keep avoiding citrus, pork, cashews, wheat, and melons.  I was mostly well to the stomach too.  It's been a good day.


----------



## Beach

This morning I'm sore and not all that energetic.  A little bit disappointing but it is as I expected.  Last night I was bubbling over with energy.  I felt great last night, a rare treat.  So to early to tell if the diet is helping with energy levels or not.  The next week should help determine.  

In case this diet solves one of my major problems, lousy energy levels, I've written down in my note book all that I've been eating.  I'll stick to eating only those foods till I feel I know the answer.  

If citrus is one of the key foods I'm allergic to, I came close in the past to having this stomach problem and lousy energy issue figured out many years ago.  For a long time, years I avoided citrus out of belief that it was something I'm allergic to.  I never got well to the stomach during that time but my energy levels were pretty good back then.  I'm blaming cashew nuts for the lousy stomach during the years of avoiding citrus.  I know now that cashews and ohter nuts can be somewhat problematic for my stomach.  I can eat a little bit of cashews without issue.  A handful of cashews will not give me to much trouble.  It is a quantity issue.  To many cashews will lead to stomach woes, which I know well today.  Back then I didn't realize that, and I ate lots of cashews in the past.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a very good energy day.  I'm not as energetic as yesterday I've done well.  it is encouraging.  

I sitll have a few stiff joints.  It occurred to me that I started a magnesium supplement recently around the same time that joint issues started.  I'm going to take a vacation from the magnesium and see if that gets rid of the issue.  I suspect it will.


----------



## Beach

182lbs.  Well, the scale said 183lbs but it was close enough to 182 that I'm rounding down.  

Woke up at 1:00 with a tremendous amount of energy.  Then I fell back asleep waking up at 4:00 and I was tired.  Ugh.  After breakfast though I'm feeling good an energetic once again.  It's wonderful.  Joint pain is pretty much gone.  I'm avoiding the magnesium supplement and I'm leaning toward that as being the cause for the joint pain.  Time will tell.  My bathroom habits have changed for the better.  Since beginning this diet where i'm avoiding citrus along with all the other foods, I'm using the bathroom once to twice a day.  This is much greater improvement as before I was typically going to the bathroom 3 to 4 times, and sometimes more often on bad days.  I suspect the less diarrhea I have, the more energy I'll have.  My eye sight appears to have improved also.  The smallest print is now readable to me. Rather nice. Only good news to report this morning.


----------



## Beach

Very good day.  I was well to my stomach.  I've had a lot of success being well to the stomach of late.  Hopefully of that is to come.  Energy levels were decent.  I'm talking well with the improved energy levels.  About the only negative is I went on a bing eating lots of cheese this afternoon.  Don't typically do that but felt what the heck.  I'll work to lose the weight in 10 days from now, after the last relative visits.  Stiff joints are much improved so far.  It is looking like the magnesium supplement was the cause of the joint pains.  I'm not out of the woods on that one yet though.


----------



## Beach

182lbs.  Last night I ate a bunch of cheese.  It wasn't my best idea as later in the evening I became ill from all the cheese eat.  That's bad, but there is a silver lining this morning.  I'm not tired.  I feel pretty good overall really.  My energy levels are up.  My muscles feel good and strong.  So avoiding citrus up to this point has been a positive and something I'll continue. 

Joints in my fingers still hurt some.  It's not a big pain but it is irritating.  Yesterday for example I looked to open a screw top container.  I had some difficulty gripping the top as hard as I typically would due to my knuckles being slightly swollen.  So I'll continue avoiding the magnesium supplement.  I'm going to go longer with avoiding grains, rice grains in particular.  Beef might be an issue too.  I've known for a long time that beef wears me out, makes my muscles sore.  

Overall I'm doing well this morning which comes as a surprise.  After last nights cheese illness I expected to feel awful this morning but that isn't the case.


----------



## Beach

I forgot to note and it is important that I do.  I'm eating chicken and turkey again.  I have been doing so for a few days now.  I'm guessing that I'm not allergic to chicken and turkey meat.  Instead I'm allergic to eggs.  So far so good.  No tongue sores or markings have shown up.  I'm guessing the tongue markings are some kind of allergic reaction.  All the other stuff I'm also working on such as citrus or beef is likely not an allergy but some other issue.  Citrus might simply be high fiber which fiber can be problematic.


----------



## Beach

I was well to my stomach this morning.  That's the second time that has happened were I'm eating either chicken or turkey.  I've said in the past that I've not been well when eating chicken before.  Now I can't say that.  So very good news that I hope continues.  I'm planning on eating chicken and turkey for the week.  

On the negative side I'm feeling tired and weak this morning.  I ate dinner last night something I don't typically do.  I'm going to guess the extra meat has stressed my body and has me feeling run down, feeling weak and tired.  

Good news, the swollen joints are gone.  To do that I've avoided a magnesium supplement, avoided grains and avoided beef.  I'm sure there are other foods avoided as my main avoid list is big and comes with other foods.  So for this week I'll be testing which food is it that caused the slightly swollen joints.  

Tongue looks great.  Gums still bleeding some after brushing.  I'll be over joyed once that issue resolves.


----------



## Beach

Well, after lunch of rice noodles, chicken and tomato sauce the knuckle pains have returned, I believe.  They are not bad, but I do feel swollen.  So, next idea is to try avoiding tomatoes.  I've read how some have found tomatoes to be inflammatory.  I will find out.  I'll eat lots of rice and avoid tomatoes.  

I've been tired and worn out all day.  My idea about avoiding citrus to improve energy levels seems to have failed.


----------



## Beach

The good, I remain well to the stomach.  That makes two days in a row.  

The bad, I'm still feeling exhausted this morning.  When well to the stomach that seems common, being exhausted and fatigued.  I don't know for sure why this happens, but speculate it is due to my gut being overly tender and does not enjoy being well.  

I also ate poorly yesterday.  I'm planning to clean up my diet today.  

I'll avoid tomato sauce to see if the inflamed joints goes away.  I suspect they will.  

Tongue looks fantastic and healthy.  Avoiding egg has done that I now suspect.  I've been eating chicken and turkey and outside of feeling exhausted am doing well.  I suspect if I only ate beef I'd remain tired and worn out.


----------



## Beach

another tiring fatigued day.  I was more energetic than yesterday though.  I'm heading in the right direction.  It would not come as a surprise if I felt better tomorrow.  Tongue still looks good.  Stomach is still doing decent.  I'm quite pleased about that.  I'm still fearful of being sick and on the road.  The traffic is bad here this time of year.  The swollen joints are improved.  I've come up with a test and I'm passing the test.  There remains some pain though so some more time is needed.  I'll keep avoiding tomatoes.  I'm also avoiding red and green peppers since they are related to tomatoes from what I've read.  Have trouble with tomatoes it is likes that red peppers will be a problems too.  Reminds me of a tee shirt I saw.  In some senses I'm doing as I've heard for as long as I can remember from others, avoid spices.  Seems everyone else stomach issues are cured when avoiding spices.  For me it might only be swollen joints that are improved.  I'll keep avoiding eggs.  I'm still avoiding citrus though I'm thinking of eating citrus soon again.


----------



## Beach

Feel rather lousy this morning.  I'm tired, weak and fatigued.  I'm going to go back to the fish diet this afternoon and see if that helps.  Eating chicken and turkey so far isn't doing me all that much good it seems.  Tongue looks good though.  Stomach OK.  I'm a bit bloated this morning and hurting but nothing terrible.  Finger swelling is nearly gone.  Avoiding tomatoes seems to have helped that issue.


----------



## Lisa

I wonder if the acidity in the tomatoes is what is causing the joint pain...do you have other acidic foods in your diet at all?


----------



## Beach

Lisa said:


> I wonder if the acidity in the tomatoes is what is causing the joint pain...do you have other acidic foods in your diet at all?


It's hard to say.  It might be the acidity in tomatoes.  There is another possibility.  From what I've read tomatoes contain steroid alkaloids which are reportedly prone to causing inflammation in a small % of people.  Symptoms can be aches, pains, swollen joints.  

Another idea I'm thinking of is, with this recent test of eating chicken and turkey meats but avoiding eggs, I've reacted much worse than I can recall when eating bird foods.  Typically when I eat chicken, turkey and eggs I feel alright, and have more energy.  The problem has always been that while I feel good on a bird diet the stomach over time become worse and worse, to the point that I'll experience a major flare.  

I don't believe eggs are beneficials for me at this point but I'm wondering if they somehow helped prevent some of the issues I experience recently with weakness and fatigue when only eating chicken and turkey meats.  For the last number of days while eating chicken and turkey meats I've been exhausted and my joints have been swollen and hurting.  That has been unexpected.  

I don't know, it's one of those maddening things with many different possibilities.  Trying to nail down a culprit for sure is difficult.  

For lunch today I went back to the wild fish diet.  i feel better this afternoon.  My energy levels are higher.  I don't feel weak.  The bloated stomach feeling that has been growing has gone down considerably.  My joint pains are nearly gone.  I don't feel hungry.  I'll stick with the fish diet for the next week at least.  At some point I'll want to get back to testing grass fed beef.  When I do that I'll test the tomato sauce again to see if it results in swollen joint pains.


----------



## Beach

The confusing results continue.  I've begun eating the fish diet.  As a result I'm feeling good this morning.  I'm feeling strong.  The stomach is well.  I was well going to the bathroom.  I must be having many days where my gut is able to heal some is my guess since I'm experience many good days with bathroom habits of late.  

So I'm avoiding chicken, eggs, turkey along with all the other typical stuff.  

Another item I noticed that I'm avoiding now is rosemary, an herb added to the chicken I was eating.  It's the only added item listed on the ingredients list - chicken meat and rosemary extract.  I've noticed that in the past and thought about tested rosemary but never have.  Rosemary is part of the mint family.  From wiki the mint family is:  basil, mentha, rosemary, sage, savory, marjoram, oregano, hyssop, thyme, lavender, and perilla, as well as other medicinal herbs such as catnip, salvia, bee balm, wild dagga 

So I'll also avoid the mint family.  When I begin to expand my diet I'll be sure to avoid the mint family.  

Tongue looks great.  I was well to the stomach.  My strength is good.  My energy levels feel alright.  Joints feel much better since avoiding tomato sauce that has spices in it.  There is little swelling in my knuckles of knees though there remains some pain.


----------



## Beach

It was a decent day.  I'm quite pleased with bathroom habits.  I'm not sick.  I'm well.  It's rather a miracle.  I am tired though.  Hopefully my energy levels will further improve tomorrow.  The being tired and fatigued might be my fault as I weight lifted some this morning and then ate some cheese which typically makes me feel worn out.  

I was planning to only follow a fish diet but I've decided to add cheese and grass fed beef to my diet.  If I restrict a diet to much I tend to not handle that all that well.  The avoid list is tomatoes, red peppers, eggs, chicken, turkey, and the mint family/rosemary extract.  The old regulars remain avoided too such as melons/pumpkins, pork, and wheat.  

I'll avoid imodium liquid too since it is mint favored.  I'll pick up some imodium tablets as they are not favored with mint.  

Weight was 185lbs this morning.  With using the bathroom less, I'm gaining some weight it seems.  Happily my cloths fit the same, so far.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling rather weak and tired this morning.  Stomach is also mildly upset.  It is sometimes written, and what I typically follow, that if avoiding a food, avoid all other related foods.  So I'm avoiding tomatoes and red peppers which are members of the nightshade.  I should then also avoid potatoes.  I ate some potatoes this morning but think Ill stop eating them this afternoon and see if my strength returns.  

Outside of that, the arthritis is now gone.  I guess if I push the issue I can feel some pains but it takes effort.  Most likely the tomatoes and red peppers caused the swelling pains I'm guessing.  

Something I read about the nightshade family is interesting.  It says that a member of the nightshade family has been genetically added to most soy grown today.  The soy bean was genetically modified with a member of the nightshade family.  Since soy is typically fed to commercially raised live stock in theory live stock could have allergens in their meats.  Some believe this and will avoid live stock fed soy when she/he has a soy allergy.  Seems like a stretch to me, but something worth exploring.


----------



## Beach

I might have founds the food(s) that have been making me feel weak.  This afternoon I'm feeling better since avoiding potatoes (all nightshades).  I've decided to avoid olives and olive oil too just due to eating both here of late.  I'll test olive next week.  It should be fine.  Fingers crossed I continue to improve in this area. 

So as always things are not clear cut but hopefully I'm making progress.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a good start with the latest avoids of nightshade and olives.  I'm feeling strong this morning.  Stomach is a mixed bag.  So overall doing well.  Hopefully I'll be back on track soon.  The weakness I was feeling did feel like a classic allergy.  At least the one classic allergy I have pumpkin and other melons, has me feeling very weak in the beginning.  The weakness I felt wasn't nearly as bad but it did have a similar feel to it.


----------



## Beach

I do feel good this morning.  The overwhelming weakness isn't an issue it feels like.  The last items removed from my diet, olives and potatoes (nightshade family) have helped it appears. 

Thinking about it I'm avoiding so many foods at the moment.  I'll have to work on narrowing that avoid list down in the near future.  The avoid list ~ 

Right now I'm avoiding:
Pork - it causes me to itch and my gums bleed
Wheat - slight upset stomach and gums bleed
Mint family - might cause tongue sores and stomach flares
Bird (eggs, chicken, turkey) - might cause tongue sores and stomach flares
Nightshade family - might cause fatigue and upset stomach
Olives and olive oil - might cause fatigue and upset stomach
Melon family - true allergy symptoms.  Feel as if I'm a goner after eating pumpkin or watermelon.  

I don't like it when I avoid so many foods, but then again many of the foods overlap so it isn't terrible to do for a short period of time. 

First food I'll test next week is olives and olive oil.  The wild salmon I've been eating is packed into olive oil.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to write down, there looks to be another contender for the sore, swollen joints - white chocolate.  I've known for some time that chocolate when eaten to much can cause muscle cramping.  It's not caused joint problems though.  Typically I don't eat white chocolate but recently I've bought a number of white chocolate packages.  Delicious to eat, sometimes i likely eat to much, and since yesterday I've cut back on the white chocolate and joint pains are much better.  The joint pains have been going down for some time now but frustratingly they have been holding on.  Now I might have the answer with to much chocolate.  I'll see though and know for sure in a couple days.


----------



## Beach

i'm a few days away from two months avoidance when I began avoiding eggs chicken and turkey.  Since then my tongue markings have gone away.  I've also begun to experience good bathroom experiences.  I'm well quite often anymore going to the bathroom, possibly up to 50%.  I haven't been keeping track but am going in the right direction.  Well is a relative term.  In the first week or so of going to the bathroom and being well was painful.  Now I don't experience much pain if any at all.  Very good sign.    

I do feel miserable quite often, or most of the time.  I ache, I'm tired.  Last night for easter dinner though I felt quite energetic.  It was fun have good energy levels.  

This morning I've begun testing olives as I ate olive oil with salmon.  Breakfast of champions.  I imagine it to go down well.  This week I'll be sure to eat lots and lots of olives and olive oil.  I hope to get this one good and tested out.


----------



## Beach

Hey, the last bit of swollen joints seems to have gone away over night.  I had another idea for a possible cause for that issue.  I've been trying to add more minerals to my diet.  The first idea tried was to eat sea salt which is loaded with minerals I read.  The other thing I did was to buy a magnesium spray.  Well, the spray was avoided and it didn't effect the swollen joints.  Yesterday I thought to stop taking the sea salt.  This morning the joint pains are gone.  I'm thinking that was it, the sea salt, eating to much of it.  In a day or two i'll go back to eating some sea salt and will pay close attention to see how it possibly effects me.  

Ate lots of olive oil and olives yesterday.  So far no issues.  No tongue sores.  To stomach problems.  

Yesterday I also ate commercial beef.  I was avoiding sea salt and so decided to eat a prepared beef dish from the store.  Ingredients list few flavors added.  So far the commercial dish is not a problem.  I'll eat this meal for a week and see how I handle it.  

Weight was 186lbs this morning on the broken scale.  I should weigh 176lbs on the favorite scale.  I'm up ruffly 6lbs.  I'm not surprised considering I've gone from having diarrhea 3 to 4 times a day to being semi well and using the bathroom just once typically.  I haven't been all that great with my diet either though, eating lots of cheese. While family guests have been here it has been a cheese fest for me.  Guests are all gone now so I should get back to more typical eating.  I'll likely drop a few pounds in the days ahead.

energy levels are not all that great this morning.  I'm planning to begin house painting work once again this morning.  I'l take the work slow considering my poor energy levels.


----------



## Beach

eeek I'm a cheese monster.  I wasn't going to eat cheese this week but I failed.  The main problem is that cheese helps the gut some, and I like being healthy to the gut.  The roads are extra busy this time of year in this location and sitting in traffic is always a frightening event.  So imagine I'll be fighting this issue for awhile.  I need to remind myself though that eating to much cheese to often has led to a great many dental issues.  So be sure to have days where I avoid cheese.  I'll deal with the resulting weight issues later.  

Overall it's been a good day and as expected.  My energy level are terrible.  The gut is good though.  I remain relatively well to the gut.  The tongue seems and feels good.  I haven't examined it this afternoon but I can typically feel when one of those sores or markings form.  I'm still eating commercial beef.  It doesn't taste as good as grass fed beef.  Grass fed is much better.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a lousy start this morning.  The stomach is upset and in a good deal of pain.  I'm blaming eating to much cheese yesterday.  It might be something about the cheese also that is causing my issue.  Regardless, I have what I'm looking for, somewhat.  I've been wondering how I would do eating commercial beef and cheese.  The reaction appears to be very poor.  So I'm going back to the original diet of wild caught fish, and a few fruits and vegetables.  Hopefully I'll be back to a more normal by this afternoon.  If I do well with the fish diet at some point I'll begin testing grass fed beef and grass fed cheese.


----------



## Beach

Doing better this later afternoon.  I'm not only eating wild caught fish, I'm also avoiding all grains.  I've done the grain free diet before.  It lasted for years.  I did well with that diet, but it never was a cure, or at least I didn't believe it was.  I was eating a lot of cheese then.  

Over the last year I read a book about a lady that discusses those that have wheat allergies or autoimmune issues/celiacs.  According to her, even though other grains such as corn and rice are reported to be safe for celiacs, from her experience working with patients, most of her patients are not able to tolerate rice or corn.  So I'll see where it takes me.  My energy levels are up this evening, mu muscles feel good and light, but am a bit dazed after being sick.  Hopefully by tomorrow or Friday I'll be back to my more normal self.


----------



## Beach

183lbs this morning.  I'm doing OK, bit tired after eating breakfast but all things considered I'm doing OK at the moment.  

No bleeding from the gums after brushing.  It makes some sense as I noticed in the past that eating wheat caused a lot of gum bleeding.  Rice might be causing me some gum bleeding when it was eaten.  

I'll keep avoiding all grains (wheat, rice, corn, etc) and eating wild caught fish.


----------



## Beach

Stomach doing well this afternoon thankfully.  As has been happening often, I'm mainly well to the stomach.  My energy levels are strange.  I feel more energetic yet I'm dazed.  I'm rather out of it overall.  Hopefully this will pass soon.  Tongue has a slight sore on it.  I'll monitor closely.  Imagine it will not stick around long, at least I hope so.


----------



## Beach

I slept very well last night.  I feel good this morning.  My energy levels are up and there are less cob webs in my head.  

Gums bled some after brushing.  Disappointing.  Stomach remains good.  It feels as if the gut had deflated some.  Weight 175lbs on the favorite scale.  

The two main ideas being tried, avoiding grains and only eating wild caught fish, I'd guess the wild caught fish diet is the more likely answer.  FOr many years I avoided all grains.  While I had many good stomach days avoiding all grains I could still become quite ill.  If avoiding grains is the answer, then there are other allergies to find, or I messed up somewhere.  The eating only wild caught fish is something I haven't done.  Well, there was one short period were it was tried and I ddi well but it didn't go on for long.  I don't like fish all that much.


----------



## Beach

My skin looks healthier.  I noticed that right away once I began this diet of avoiding all grains, and only eating wild caught fish.  Always a good sign to appear somewhat healthier, though I have a long ways to go in that area.  Gut was good once again today.  I can get used to that.  Energy levels were hurting this morning.  I was feeling weak and worn out there for awhile.  A huge lunch helped turn things around.  I'm feeling half way decent now  Well, I'll keep with the wild fish diet.  It won't be long though till I add grass fed beef to the diet and see what happens.  I'm just wanting to get some more good gut days in before adding the beef.


----------



## Beach

Wow, I slept very well once again last night.  I went to bed, quickly fell asleep and work up right when I typically do.  I didn't wake up once during the night.  It feels good to sleep so well.  

The stomach is OK this morning.  Weight was 186lbs after breakfast.  That was a shock as I ate dinner last night.  I expected to weigh around 190lbs today.  If I had not eaten dinner which is more typical, and I weighed before breakfast, I very well could have weighed 182lbs.  This is after I ate terribly yesterday too.  I was pigging out at lunch time in particular.  So good to see overall that my weight wants to return to 180lbs.    

Well, if I'm lucky I'll finally have a safe diet after all these years.  That is what I'm looking for.  I don't know what makes me sick to the stomach but if I have a diet I can go back to when things go wrong to get well, life will be easier.  Hope this fish diet works out.  

Arthritis likes pains are gone, or nearly gone.  I'm guessing now that it was the grains being eaten that caused the arthritis or swollen joints.  My knees feel good too.  The knees have taken beating in my life with basketball and tennis play in my younger years.  Typically to keep the knees in working condition I need to reguarlly do some leg weight lifting.  This week that wasn't necessary.


----------



## Beach

I ate rice this morning.  I'll see how it goes.  Of the two choices I'm working on, avoid all grains and only eat wild caught fish, I went with the eat grains.  It makes the most sense as in the past I've gone long periods of time were I've avoided grains.  Hopefully it will workout for the best or else I'll be in a lot of stomach pain soon.  

Slept well once again.  The stomach is doing OK.  I'm not entirely well, but I'm not sick either.


----------



## Beach

Yes Yes and Yes.  I have lots and lots of energy today.  i haven't felt any stomach pain.  Something is wrong.  This doesn't happen.  This lack of pain feels weird.  

Hope the good feelings continue.  I'm ready at any moment for all to change and I'll be back to feeling miserable, in pain, the normal typical feeling.  I'll be saying No No No is that happens.  

For now I'll stick with the avoiding commercial feed lot animals.  That reminds me I've come to learn that grass fed beef can be mean different things.  Just become it is labeled grass fed doesn't mean the cow wasn't fed feed lot food which is typically soy, corn and synthetic vitamins.   I would have had this figured out awhile back, if this wild fish diet thing works out.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a decent start this morning.  I slept in due to it being stormy last night.  The storms kept me up late.  This morning though my energy levels are good.  My stomach feels decent.  I'm not well but I'm in a good spot with not being sick either.  

My gums did not bleed after brushing.  The same happened yesterday and the day before I believe.  So gum health is improving on this diet.  

Going forward for the week I expect to remain on the wild caught fish diet.  I'm fairly sure that I've finally found a safe diet I can reference back to that will make me decently well and feel good.  Once I feel good and secure with the diet I'll begin to add new foods, testing out ideas to see what works and what does not.  Probably the first idea I try is to order some soy free chicken and eggs.


----------



## Beach

I have a mild upset stomach this morning.  no pain being experienced.  Last night I decided to add cashews to my diet.  I suspect they caused the mild upset stomach as I've had suspicions about them before.  

Outside of that though I'm doing quite well.  My energy levels are very good.  I feel well.  I have no to little stomach pain at the moment.  Yesterday I was stomach pain free.  

Yesterday I found myself fighting over whether to add new foods.  The main idea was to add grass fed beef and grass fed cheese to the diet.  I'm unsure if those two foods are safe or not.  At least I don't believe I'll have good energy levels if I eat them.  My stomach well be entirely well though, largely due to the grass fed cheese.  Hopefully at some point far from now I'll test grass fed beef and cheese.  I'm enjoying the increased energy levels.  

Found out yesterday that my increased energy is not all that increased.  At least I went swimming.  After 30 minutes I was pretty sore out.  My muscles were cramping some too.  

I'll keep with the wild fish diet.


----------



## Beach

I forgot to write doen, it's important that I note it.  I was just watching a tv show about being outdoors, working hard - yesterday i went swimming.  Typically swimming will tire me out pretty good, and the next day I'll be in pain all over.  This morning is difficult.  After swimming i'm feeling energized this morning.  That's a very positive sign and what I'm looking for with a diet.


----------



## Beach

It was another good energy day.  I swam and weight lifted after lunch.  I'll probably be claiming I'm near death tomorrow after that.  Hopefully not though.  My good energy levels seem to be hanging around on this wild fish diet.  Stomach still doing well.  I am not experiencing pains.  

I've decided that tomorrow or Thursday I'll eat some grass fed beef to my diet.  I'll see how my energy levels go.  That's the big thing I'll be watching.  

I'll avoid grass fed cheese.  It might not be a stomach issue but still believe cheese tires me out.  I like having good energy levels.  

I'm also going to avoid all nightshade members.  I've been avoiding tomato and red peppers for some times now and the joint aches almost went away.  I've been continuing to eat potatoes though  I've been eating a lot of potatoes.  So I'll begin eating sweet potatoes instead and see if the final bit of joint aches and pains finally goes away.


----------



## Beach

Something I shouldn't forget is that the original idea remains.  I'm also avoiding eggs, and I've been avoiding chicken and turkey meat most fo this time now for a little over 2 months.  

The last time I became sick I blamed it on commercial cheese and beef eating.  That could be wrong though.  That day I ate a lot of cheese which in its self might have made me ill.  So time will tell.  Eating beef tomorrow should help me find out more, if my energy levels remain good.


----------



## Beach

Hey, my joints feel great this morning.  Avoiding potatoes along with the other nightshades does appear to have helped with that issue.  I'll keep avoiding potatoes and nightshades, only eating sparingly if at all.  

My energy levels are suffering this morning.  I'm blaming the swimming done and light weight lifting I did yesterday.  I might put off eating grass fed beef till tomorrow.  Stomach is mildly upset.


----------



## Beach

Today was another very good energy day, all things considering.  I thought after all the exercising I did yesterday i'd be much more tired.  I was somewhat fatigued but not by that much.  It's wonderful.  I think I have 4 or 5 days in a row here with having good energy levels.  

I did not eating grass fed beef today.  Instead I ate grass fed cheese this evening.  So far so good.  I feel fine.  I'll likely eat grass fed beef tomorrow.  

I'm wanting to lose weight but I'm having a hard time convincing myself to stick with it.  I'm enjoying the good energy levels for now and feel cutting back on calories could hurt that.  At some point I'll get back to dropping the puonds.  I don't seem to be gaining weight.  I imagine so long as I don't go cheese crazy I'll be fine.  

If the good energy levels continue for a few more weeks it would not surprise me if I finally begin to see the blue eyes.  

My gums did not bleed after brushing.


----------



## Beach

Awesome.  I thought after eating the cheese yesterday I'd be worn down and tired.  I'm not.  I'm feeling energetic this morning.  I'm doing something right to keep feeling this good energy levels.  

No gum bleeding after brushing.  

Appearance not all that healthy.  The usual in the evenings I'm appearing healthy, for the rest of the day I'm appearing unhealthy.  

Joints feel great since avoiding all nightshade members, potatoes, tomatoes, red peppers.  No pains in the joints.  

Knees feel fabulous.  I have not weight lifting on my knees either.  Very surprising that my knees feel so good and strong at this point.  

I thinking about weight loss last night.  Another issue I'm battlign is that with having more energy levels I think more about eating foods.  Typically my normal state is to feel tired.  I nap very easily.  That isn't happening now on this diet.  So to get back to eating only 2 or 1 measl a day, fasting, I need to find activities for me to do.  I'm feeling more energetic but I'm likely not all that energetic to do much, but I'll see what I can do in the future.  I'll go back to fasting and when the food cravings some around I'll look to do some activities.  There are always things needing to be done.


----------



## Beach

I've had good energy for today.  It's a bit surprising as I've only eaten one meal so far, and plan to only eat once.  I am going to make another push to lose more weight.  I'm at 175lbs on my favorite scale, which was my goal to reach in the past.  Now I want to weigh 175lbs on the broken scale.  Currently I'm at 185lbs.  So 10pounds to lose by the end of May.  

Tongue looks great.  Stomach is doing well.  I'm not able to eat much fiber as I've discovered.  Maybe by next month that will change.


----------



## Beach

I have a mild upset stomach.  it began last night and continues this morning.  I'd normally not write down but since I added a new food the other day, grass fed Irish cheese, though best to note.  Most likely the stomach issue comes from exercise.  I've been swimming often and that can bring about mild stomach issues.  I'll likely pass on eating beef today.  I'll test that once my stomach calms down.  

Tongue looks great.  Energy levels are good.  Did not bleed after brushing.


----------



## Beach

I'm tired today.  With all the exercising done yesterday plus weight lifting and having a slight upset stomach I've been worn out.  I also only ate one meal yesterday.  So with all that combined I'm worn out.  Hopefully by tomorrow I'll be more energetic.  The stomach seems to be doing better, so tomorrrow I'll likely test the irish cheese once again.


----------



## Beach

I'm on the tired side this morning but I'm going to try for another 23 hour fast.  Weight was 183lbs this morning.  Imagine if I stick with the fast I'll be 182lbs tomorrow morning.  Getting to 180lbs should be relatively easy.  It's the 5 lbs to lose to reach 175lbs that will be difficult I'm guessing.  

Stomach is better this morning.  I was close to being well.  Gums did not bleed after brushing and flossing.  Tongue looks great.  Finger nails feel great and look good.  There are some pittings that remain near the top fo the nail.


----------



## Beach

182lbs this morning.  I was close to 181lbs.  The first 5 pound is easy to lose as I believe it mainly to be water weight.  After that I'm losing fat mainly I suspect and that is a more difficult nut to crack.  

Ate a bunch of grass fed irish cheese with breakfast.  Fingers crossed it goes down well and does not cause stomach issues.  If the cheese goes down OK then next week at some point I'll eat some grass fed beef and see how that does.  

Tongue looks great.  gums did not bleed after brushing and flossing.  Energy levels are hurting but to be expected after a 23 hour fast.


----------



## Beach

I have bee sick since eating the cheese with breakfast.  That's a result.  It isn't a resultI'm expecting though.  I'll keep testing cheese as in the past I've had success with eating cheese.  So thinking about it, I'll try eating cheese again one week from today and see what happens.  I'll put off eating beef for another week too.


----------



## Beach

My energy levels rebounded some this afternoon.  I'm still on the worn out side.  

I need to make it a point to have greater energy.  This past week feeling energetic was wonderful.  it was a nice change from the constant worn down feeling.  So instead of the 23 hour fasts to lose weight I'm just going to fast for 15 or 16 hours at a time.  I'll see how that does with energy levels.  I won't lose weight quickly doing that but that will be fine.  

This afternoon I'm a bit gassy.  I'm sure that is due to the cheese eaten.  The gut though is doing OK up to this point.  I've had a change in plans concerning cheese and beef.  I'm going to avoid cheese.  Instead I'm going to test out beef next week.  In the past I've found cheese to be beneficial at making the stomach well.  The down side was that I've feel run down and tired all the time.  My gut could throb at times.  I would blame not inflamed intestines not enjoying being well.  It could be an allergy so who knows.  So maybe beef will be easier to digest for my gut.  I've had times were I ate beef and felt energetic also so it seems like a wiser choice to test out.  

Oh, the increased energy is likely due to the extra minerals I'm taking.  The spray magnesium and sulphur spray along with some extra sea salt I believe is partly responsible along with digesting food better.  

I should add, though I was sick this morning after eating cheese, the sickness was mild.  I can be much sicker when eating eggs and bird meats.  In those instances I can be ill for hours.  I have not experienced the hours long illnesses since avoiding eggs, and bird meats.


----------



## Beach

Goals for this week are to get my energy levels back up. 

The following I know will tire me out:
1) Eating cheese
2) being sick to my stomach, naturally
3) Exercise.  Exercising stomach muscles will make me sick.  Weight lifting, pushups can also cause great amounts of fatigue
4) temperature changes, being to cool in particular will tire me out
5) Not eating enough food
6) Eating to much fiber

So I have the fish diet written down.  It is the diet that gave me very good energy last week.  I'll follow the fish diet.  I have high confidence that I'll be feeling much more energetic within a day or two. 
Once that happens I'll best beef.  I'll first start with grass fed beef.  If grass fed beef goes down well, gives me energy I'll next test commercial beef.

This morning 185lbs after breakfast.  Tongue looks great.  No gum bleeding after brushing and flossing.


----------



## Beach

I was feeling decent this morning with energy levels.  So being desperate to eat something other than fish I had some beef with lunch.  I'm still feeling energetic this afternoon.  The stomach is OK.  So far so good with having beef.  I'll keep eating beef and recording how I feel this week.


----------



## Beach

Last night was another one of those nights were I slept very well.  I went to bed and didn't wake up once over night, waking up right at 4:00 which is when I typically like to get up.  It's amazing when this happens.  

Energy levels are good.  Stomach OK.  I'm not well to the stomach but also I'm not sick.  Forgot to look at my tongue but it feels OK.  

It's probably nothing but should note, my gums are slightly swollen it feels like.  This is after eating beef yesterday.  My gums didn't bleed after brushing and flossing.  They are not painful.  So it is probably not something for me to be concerned about but I'll note down in case the swelling becomes a problem due to eating beef.


----------



## Beach

Special note, real exciting, as the morning has progressed I've felt more and more energetic.  I'm feeling wonderful so far.  Very good news considering I ate beef yesterday.  I'm planning on eating the same meal for lunch today.  I'm writing down foods eaten as I go along.  

Yesterday I had good energy levels too, but it wasn't the fun type of energy levels.  I felt jittery the whole day.


----------



## Beach

I feel good and energized this morning.  TOngue looks great.  Gums did not bleed after brushing and flossing.  Stomach OK, I'm not well but I'm not sick.  I imagine I'll be in a holding patter this way for some time, if I'm lucky, lucky at least with the very good energy levels.  I'd like to work at losing a few fat pounds but I better keep eating two meals a day to keep my energy levels high.  It's to depressing feeling low energy.


----------



## Beach

It was another pretty good day.  My energy levels were on the higher end.  I'm not swimming with a great deal of energy, but compared to the past I'm doing pretty darn good.  I can do what ever I want pretty much.  Well, I'm not communicating all that well I found out today, but that will come as my energy levels improve further.  

It occurred to me that a week or two, I forget, that I began avoiding the nightshade family.  It was causing my joints to swell up painfully.  Now that I've avoided nightshade my energy levels are increased greatly.  Of course I'm wondering if the nightshade avoidance is responsible for my improved energy levels, or is it the bird avoidance begun in Feb.,or even possibly something else.  Regardless I'm enjoying the good feel and will continue on this good for me diet.


----------



## Beach

Mild upset stomach this morning, to be expected.  Tongue looks great.  My energy levels are good.  I'm feeling alright.  I don't believe the nightshade, egg, chicken meat is a debate.  I found avoiding eggs and chicken meat got rid of the tongue sores and finger nail pitting.  The nightshade avoidance is likely just a relatively minor health issue.  My guess is at some point in the near future I'll be able to eat some nightshade without to much issue, with my energy levels remaining high.  I'm closing in on 2 months and 2 weeks of avoiding bird items.


----------



## lukesjr

what is odd, is that the CD treat diet looks pretty effective for Crohns.  A primary staple of that diet is eggs.  But you have identified eggs as giving you issues.


----------



## Beach

lukesjr said:


> what is odd, is that the CD treat diet looks pretty effective for Crohns.  A primary staple of that diet is eggs.  But you have identified eggs as giving you issues.


I do not have Crohn's.  I have MC.


----------



## Beach

For the last 36 hours I've been mildly ill.  It is never enjoyable being more sick than usual but in this case it has been a positive.  I still have good energy levels this morning despite being more sick than typical.  Yesterday I also weight lifted.  Just the lifting alone would typically tire me out for 48 hours.  This morning though I'm feeling half way decent.  I'm not over fllowing with energy but I'm feeling pretty darn good so far.  

I beleive the improved energy comes from eating more food, avoiding bird food items, and the extra minerals I'm taking.  The spray magnesium and sulfur in particular seems to be a big help.  

My diet is now pretty complete.  I guess if there was anything I wish I ate more of is spices.  I'm eating some spices but not a great deal.  I'll likely look to add more spices in the week ahead to see how that goes.  

I guess I can once again stop writing so much.  I have a good diet, I have good consistent energy levels at the moment, about all that is missing is a better stomach.  i suspect that should health in the months ahead.  

Weight was 184lbs this morning.  I'm up 2 pounds which is expected since I'm eating 2 meals a day plus eating snacks.  Tongue looks great.  Gums did not bleed after brushing and flossing.  Appearance can look much healthier at times.  I'm getting more blood into the face look I suppose it can be said.


----------



## Beach

I'm back to testing the nightshade family again.  

over the last few days I've been eating a beef dish that doesn't list red peppers but it is pretty obvious peppers have been added as I see little red vegetables in the dish.  Since eating this beef dish my stiff joints have returned.  I felt this morning too that my energy levels were down.  

So I'll get back to being more strict with avoiding the nightshade family.  

I want to dismiss this but I shouldn't, as I noticed when I avoided the nightshade family, along with eggs, and cheese, my energy levels took off.  I'm hoping that is a coincidence but it might not be a coincidence.  I'll test further in the days ahead.


----------



## Beach

Something else I should not forget, the beef dish is commercial beef.  The beef that appears to help is grass fed beef.  So I'll see.  It would tie in well with the eggs and commercial raised chicken.


----------



## Beach

One more thing to note down, and it is something I've noticed in the recent past, a week or two ago I mentioned that after eating this prepared beef meal my gums swelled up some.  I didn't know if I was over thinking things or if I had a problem though.  The gut was good and my energy were decent.  Well over the last few days I've eaten a lot of this hormel beef meal and my gums did swell up painfully.  I was hoping it would go away, and be something that was little importance.  Now I'm thinking it is similar to what happens when I eat pork.  

At  the moment it feels like my gums are going back to being normal.  The swelling is going down.  

So possibly all commercial meats are a problem for me.  Only grass fed or maybe organic are safe to eat.  I'm leaning that way at the moment anyway.  

So I have two items to test, eat only wild caught fish or grass fed beef.  And avoid nightshade genus family.  If that works out and my energy levels go up to a nice level, I'll test things out by eating organic meats.  Organic meats will say they are antibiotic, hormone free fed livestock.  At some point too I'll test nightshade once again.


----------



## Beach

I'm just going to go back to the fish diet.  It seems to work well enough.  I'll eat more fish than before and see if that improves my energy level.  I'd like to have more variety of meats, but maybe I can have more variety of other plant foods.  I'll work on that instead.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a good start with the fish diet.  My gums feel much better.  My energy levels are OK.  My stomach is good, which somewhat comes as a surprise.  i expected to be a little ill this morning but was not.  

I've not done a long term fish diet.  Think I better do that and see what happens.  I know when I go on a long term egg and chicken diet I feel pretty good, expect I'm ill to the stomach somewhat and my energy levels are on the lousy side.  I also develop tongue sores.  After about 2 months of only eating chicken, turkey or eggs I become pretty violently ill.  

I'll see what happens with the long term eating of a wild fish diet.  

Why beef, whether commercial or grass fed along with pork is a problem I don't know.  The grass fed and commercial beef appear to cause different issues but both might be problematic.  The only idea that comes to mind is that commercial feed lot cattle are fed soy beans.  Grass fed cattle are fed alfalfa.  Both soy and alfalfa are legumes and from what I've read if allergic to one legume you are likely allergic to all legumes.  

No gum bleeding after brushing.


----------



## Beach

Doing Ok this morning.  My back is sore and stiff.  Don't know why but it happened after swimming so guessing I twisted the back some how while swimming.  I should be fine within a day or two I imagine.  It seems like a couple times a year the lower back gets stiff and sore.  Stomach OK.  Energy levels OK.  Energy is not great, but not terrible either.  I don't feel fatigued.  Tongue in good shape.  I'll keep with the wild fish diet.


----------



## Beach

I have a lot on my mind this morning concerning diet.  To begin, as always happens when I follow the alpha gal diet, I feel good.  I feel much better on the alpha gal diet.  If it wasn't for the upset stomachs 1 to 2 months later I'd say for certain I have alpha gal.  Of course the big problem is the tongue sores and painful upset stomach that have happened a few months later when I've only eaten eggs, chicken and turkey.  

So this morning my joint pains that began once I was eating beef again along with tomato sauce, as I believe have gone away.  It is one of those issues that has hung around for sometime, becoming less, sometimes more on others, but  I haven't been able to completely get rid of it.  On this fish diet for a few days my joints feel marvelous.  This issue is going away it appears on this diet.  

My back pains are nearly gone.  My gums are feeling very good this morning.  The swollen gums was still an issue yesterday though not by a whole lot.  This morning my gums feel quite well.  

My thinking is that if I have alpha gal.  It is my favorite diet.   Then if I have alpha gal I likely have another allergy that is causing the tongue sores/geographic tongue, and upset stomach that occurs a few months later.  I'm going to guess eggs are causing this.  Eggs are a very common allergy foods.  Eggs also would likely have beef and pork proteins in them if the bird is fed beef and pork meats.  I'm guessing that chicken are sometimes fed beef and pork.  I've read a few times that chickens fed soy meal have soy proteins showing up in their eggs.  The same would hpapen I imagine with chickens fed beef or pork.  

Anyway, my thinking is I'll stick with the fish diet.  It isn't horrible.  I have hurricane season coming up.  I'd like the stomach to be in OK shape if possible.  Once the hurricane season is over I'll try eating chicken and turkey and see what happens.  I'll avoid eggs.  If there are no tongue sores or upset stomach from the chicken or turkey meat I'll have more foods that I can eat.  

Lot of things have to go right for this to work out, but one can hope.


----------



## Beach

Today was a very good day.  I'm communicating very well on this fish diet.  My muscles feel good.  Often times it can be difficult to physically talk with my muscles twisted up in knots.  That has not been the case today nor yesterday.  Everything seems easy to do.  

I've had thought that I'd add chicken and turkey meat to my diet.  I've been able to push that idea aside.  I like how I'm feeling on the fish/salmon diet and I want to see if I can get the gut well with this.  if the gut becomes well within a month or two I'll be more interested in adding chicken meat.  

I'll stick with the avoid red meat, and eggs diet, eating only fish in olive oil for the time being.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling good this morning.  Most aches and pains are gone.  The swollen gums from eating commercial beef seems to have gone away.  The stiff back remains a touch sore but sitting at the computer right now I don't feel discomfort.  '

Overall I'm upbeat about the diet.  Don't know my weight right now.  Forgot to jump onto the scale.  I have a theory that the reason I gain weight when eating beef is due to water swelling through out the body.  Now that I'm only eating wild caught fish I'll likely begin to slowly lose weight without much effort.  Tongue looks good and healthy.  Stomach is OK.  

Yesterday I weight lifted on my legs and I went swimming.  I should be dead tired this morning from that workout.  I'm not tired though.  I'm a bit sore and not overly energized but overall I'm feeling decent.


----------



## Beach

I'm surprised I haven't been sick to the stomach today.  I've been very active since yesterday.  That tends to make me ill.  So far at least I've been well to the stomach.  Maybe tomorrow I'll be ill.  

I'm tired out this afternoon.  If I sleep well tonight I'll be energized tomorrow I'm guessing.


----------



## Beach

I'm tired and worn out this morning.  I'm guessing not only the exercising has me tired but also the cashew nuts I ate.  I ate to many nuts and they likely are irritating my intestine which will tired me out.  I'll have to hide the nut.  Out of sight out of mind.  I only eat the nuts for the improved energy can give, not to tire me out.  

I'm relatively well to the stomach.  That's a shock.  I'm expecting to be sick soon.  Would be nice though if that didn't happen.  

Gums feel pretty good.  The swelling is pretty much gone.  Tongue looks great.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to note down, I've likely eaten my last bit of beef.  The last time I ate it I experienced a similar reaction as I have with pork.  I felt awful, and my gums became painfully inflamed.  There is a difference between grass fed beef and commercial beef, in how I react.  Grass fed beef though does make me feel lethargic but I don't seem to experience as much gum issues.  With that said the last time I had grass fed beef for awhile my joints hurt.  I was blaming the nightshade family for that, but I'm not leaning toward beef causing the issue.  

Bird products don't cause this same issue.  But eating eggs, chicken and turkey does cause me a great deal of stomach issues eventually.  It takes a month or two for the stomach problems to come about.  I also develop tongue sores.  So I need to find out if all chicken, and eggs are a problem.  In the future I'll just test chicken meat and see how I do.  

I have slightly more energy.  It was likely eating to many cashews nuts yesterday that has me feeling worn down soon.  Overall though I'm feeling decent.  .


----------



## Beach

This was a bit of a shocker, I was well to my stomach today.  I've been expecting to be ill with the way I felt.  A certain feeling tends to have me ill later on so sometimes I have some warnings.  All to often though i have little warning of stomach woes.   

Well, there is always tomorrow I suppose.  Fingers crossed I remain well.  I'll stick with the fish diet.


----------



## Beach

Sick this morning.  I wasn't terribly sick, typical stuff, but it is never fun being ill to the stomach.  Hope it is just a morning issue.  

April has been a good month to learn information about beef.  I've learnd that commercial beef causesa very similar reaction seen when I eat pork.  When I eat pork I itch all over and my gums painfully swell up.  With commercial beef my gums swell up.  I don't remember itching all over when eating beef.  
Grass fed beef is different.  I can be well to the stomach when I eat grass fed beef.  The problem is that I feel awful when I eat grass fed beef.  My muscles ache.  It is hard to do exercises.  One of the better examples I can think of is that when eating grass fed beef I struggle to do 10 pushups.  When I'm only eating chicken, eggs, and turkey I can easily do 25 pushups and with some effort can do 50 pushups.  

So for the month of May, I'll stick wiith the wild fish diet.  If I should become well on the wild fish diet I'll begin testing chicken and turkey meat.  I'll avoid eggs.  I give the idea a 50 50 chance.  I know of only one long term trial were I ate turkey for months and became well.  I knwo of two times though where I ate turkey and chicken meats and became sick.  Both of those trials were short term though.  

At the moment I weigh 184lbs on the broken scale, 174lbs on the favorite scale.  Tongue loosk great.  Gums are in good shape.  I'm tired this morning but nothing beyond normal.


----------



## Beach

I have a sneaking I'll be more repeating myself in the days ahead so I'll write less.  Of course if something new comes up I'll likely want to note down.  
This morning was at 183lbs.  I wouldn't be surprised if I dropped to 180lbs or 179lbs in the days ahead on this wild fish diet.  

Eyes are blue this morning.  Skin appears decently healthy.  Energy levels are not all that great.  Stomach is OK.  Tongue looks good and healthy.  I'll stick with the diet.  With any luck I'll find myself experiencing healthy days to the stomach.  When or if that happens, I'll add some nightshade, potatoes in particular to the diet and see if I do well or not.  

Main foods avoided are beef, pork, and eggs.  Also staying away from chicken and turkey.  There are a bunch of others being avoided too less purposely.


----------



## Beach

A change has been made.  Looking at my journal I noticed that yesterday was the one month mark for avoiding bird.  I've also been avoiding bird since Feb. 9th, other than a short period where I ate chicken once again for a week before stopping once again.  I shouldn't discount a bird allergy as I've done decently well since avoiding eggs, chicken and turkey.  My tongue has been health during this time and I haven't experienced a major flare.  

With the beef issue I've been concerned with over the past week, it does occur to me that the painful gum issue might have come about due to eating to much beef at one time.  I'm going to experiement, eat some beef for awhile, but with smaller portions and see what happens.  

feel OK today.  A bit on the tired side as usual but I'm getting along.  pease that I'm not sore affter yesterdays hard weight lifting.


----------



## Beach

yesterday and this morning with breakfast I ate some beef and ...not good, I have slightly swollen gums.  I'm not sure what is going on with that.  Seems like an allergic reaction but possibly it is something else going on.  

I was quite pleased yesterday when I realized that I have not been sick to the stomach in a long long while.  Well I'm always sick, but nothing major.  I've not experienced a major stomach flair since avoiding eggs, chicken and turkey.  My tonue looks great too.  I had better energy levels too after eating beef.  

Anyway, not good to feel the swollen gums after eating beef.  I better get back to the salmon wild fight eating.  I look healthy when I eat that way, and while my energy levels are not great, they are not horrible either.

I'm going to try once again to lose some weight.  I'll get back to eating one or two meals a day, with a good amount of exercising done.  This morning I was at 183lbs on the broken scale.  I was to drop to 175lbs.  I'm not sure if I'll have the energy to do this, but I'll give it another go.  The lst time I tried this I become to worn out.  Hope I do better this time.


----------



## Beach

All things considered I've had very good energy today.  This is after only eating one meal and swimming this morning.  I'd typically expect to worn out.  I'm guessing it is the beef I ate this morning that has me feeling energetic.  So I have decent confidence that beef is safe for the stomach though I am concerned about the gum swelling.  I'll plan on eating some beef, grass fed beef, and not a whole lot at a time.  It's wonderful to have some energy for a change.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday was fun.  Despite only eating one meal of grass fed beef I had good energy levels the whole day.  It was wonderful.  The stomach was OK.  I was a bit ill in the evening but it was relatively minor.  

Game plan, good for at least 24 hours, I'll eat wild caught salmon and grass fed beef.  I'm not entirely sure if grass fed beef can cause the swollen gums or not.  I know that commercial beef can cause the gum issue.  Grass fed I'm just not sure.  So I'll find out.  

It appears that it is important for me to have beef in the diet as I'm believing it helps improve my energy levels.  My two main health issues are low energy and stomach issues.  If I can have good energy, hopefully the stomach will improve over time.  

Tongue looks good.  Gums are slightly swollen on my right side, and painful when brushing.  My gums did not bleed after brushing and flossing.  

The grass fed beef and wild caught salmon diet reminds me of a diet that I have some success with in the past.  In the past I would eat grass fed beef and organic turkey.  Often times my stomach was well on this diet.  I also ate cheese.  There was a strange issue with the diet though.  I had to eat the turkey in the morning and the beef in the afternoon.  If I switched the two up, beef in the morning and turkey in the afternoon, I'd become sick to my stomach.  

With a little luck my current wild caught salmon and grass fed beef diet will do better.


----------



## Beach

Good interesting day.  I'm exercise fatigued today.  I'm feeling run down, yet decently energized.  Bit of a contradiction but I can tell the difference.  I swam for close to an hour yesterday and I'm feeling it in my muscles today.  

Stomach is good.  The big thing I'll be watchign closely is my gums, will the gum swelling go down with me eating grass fed beef.  I'm pretty sure I know the answer is yes, but should be able to say with certainty by Friday or this weekend.  Commercial beef is off the menu.  It most likely causes painful gum swelling.


----------



## Beach

182lbs.  Yes, my gums felt better this morning.  They were less swollen and painful while brushing and flossing.  So it is looking good for the theory that eating grass fed beef does not cause swollen gums.  Commercial beef and commercial pork on the other hand does causes swollen bleeding gums.  I should know for certain by this weekend.  By then the swelling should be gone if the theory about grass fed beef is right.  

I'm feeling chipper this morning yet fatigued from the swimming exercises from Monday.  I'll likely swim this morning again though.  I'm planning on only eating one meal today.  If I become to worn out I'll stop swimming for awhile so I can recover.


----------



## Beach

So far this morning I'm doing remarkably well considering I only ate one meal yesterday.  I have the same complaints as usual but my energy levels are not rock bottom.  Eating grass fed beef has been quite helpful with improving my energy levels.  

Gums felt great after brushing and flossing.  No bleeding.  No big feeling of swelling.  The swelling is gone pretty much.  i suppose a bit remains.  When I ate commercial beef and experienced the swelling I ate a spicy beef dish.  I have decent confidence that it wasn't the spices that brought about the swelling but I should be sure to test this in the near future.  Probably next week I'll cook up a spicy beef dish and see what happens.  

181lbs this morning.  Losing weight should slow down at this point.  I'll likely only lose a pound a week or so going forward.  The next 6 pounds will be slow going is my guess.


----------



## Beach

Oh know!  I'm mildly ill today.  I bought a new bike yesterday and have been riding it around quite a bit.  That exercise is the likely cause of the ill stomach.  Of course running in my mind too is the recent addition of grass fed beef.  Maybe it is a problem.  I don't know.  Think I'll go back to the fish diet and see how that goes with the stomach.  I'll continue with the bike riding and swimming often too and see how things go.  I have a long bike ride planned for Saturday morning so fingers crossed the fish diet works well and quick.


----------



## Beach

Something I should note down but have been hoping and wish I wouldn't need to.  When eating grass fed beef I did find myself with more energy.  No doubt about that.    On the down side and not noted I saw I developed a slight rash.  I was hoping it was nothing, maybe the beef was hard to digest and for what ever reason caused the issue.  When I eat wild caught salmon, my skin after a few days on the diet looks very nice and healthy.  No rash.  I hate the idea that I'll be needing to only eat wild caught sea food, it's like a horror movie, I don't care much for fish, but if it works I better go with it.  I will see over the next week what the fish does does for me.  .


----------



## Beach

I'm back on the wild fish diet and feeling good so far, as expected.  Something else I forgot to mention is that I've noticed this week while eating beef I was cramping some and having some gas.  The problem wasn't huge but I did notice it and hoped it wasn't a problem. 

When I was just eating wild caught salmon it was remarkable at how little gas I had.  There would be no cramping.  I figure that means I'm digesting food better. 

Weight 182lbs this morning.  I'll go back to eating 2 meals a day for awhile.  If I feel energetic enough I'll get back to eating 1 meal a day a few times a week to lose more weight.

I talk better when i'm only eating wild caught fish.  I've noticed that for awhile.  When I began eating beef this week I noticed that I wasn't talking as well.  I think the difference is simple as that beef causes me to have more phlegm in my throat.  When only eating fish I have more of a booming loud voice or more typical of how people talk.


----------



## Beach

I read something encouraging.  I was reading about Alpha Gal the condition where someone is not able to eat beef or pork without becoming ill.  The writing said that sometimes bird meat is a problem also.  Not that I want to be aoiding bird meat.  I'l have to test that later on, minus eggs.  But the writing appears to say that all fish, wild caught or commercial are safe.  It would be nice to be able to eat commercial at restaurants or fast food, such as fish sticks.  Something to consider if the fish diet works.  I've yet to find out for sure that the fish diet does work, though all seems positive with it up to this point.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK this morning with the fish diet.  As usual on the diet I appear healthier.  The stomach so far is improved and doing OK.  I did chip a tooth yesterday.  That unfortunately is a all to common occurrence for me.  I've read others with this disease experience similar sometimes.  Thankfully no pain associated with the tooth issue, so far.  

I'll stick with the fish diet.  Think I'll add potatoes to the diet and see how that works out.  Weight was 182lbs this morning.  It was more like 181lbs but I'm thinking of eating one meal today, see how I handle it, and if I handle it well imagine I'll be back to 180lbs by tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

180lbs.  Doing well this morning.  As always have a thousand ideas on what I should do with my diet.  

I'm pretty sure at this time I shouldn't eat beef again.  It's like pork.  I eat pork and I swell up and am in pain.  I know now that commercial beef does similar as pork.  Grass fed beef has been confusing.  I don't react the same to grass fed beef, no gum swelling, I don't feel completely awful after eating grass fed beef, but overall I don't feel well when eating grass fed beef.  And it appeas that over time I become ill to my stomach when eating grass fed beef.  So I should avoid all beef.  

I feel much better when eating chicken and turkey.  Eggs too.  The problem is that I for tongue sores when eating a bird diet and eventually become very sick to my stomach on the poultry diet.  There remains some confusion for me with the bird diet.  I'm not sure if bird meat is OK or not.  I'll be avoiding eggs in the future.  I'm pretty sure eggs are a problem and cause tongue sores.  Possibly some of the soy free eggs sold are not a problem.  Someday I might try to find out.  

The wild fish diet is new for me.  It is showing great promise.  I feel good and look healthy on the wild fish diet.  My stomach improves.  I havent' gone long enough on the diet to see if I become well eating this way.  In the future as some point I'll add commercial fish to see how I react.


----------



## Beach

Rash nearly gone.  When I was eating grass fed beef I developed a slight rash.  I'd guess the rash will be entirely gone with in a day or two.  

Stomach has further improved.  I'm not well but I was decently well this morning.  Hope that continues to improve.  

My muscles feel good.  My energy levels are so so.  My joints feel healthy and lose.  there doesn't appear to be any swelling.  The grass fed beef does cause joint swelling.  

Of the two theories I'm working with, something an animal ate is making me ill, or the Alpha Gal theory, I'm leaning toward the first idea.  Poultry makes me ill over time.  I have little doubt about taht.  Well, there is the concern over possibly just an egg allergy and the meat being fine.  I'm guessing though that the meat is a problem too.  I can recollect a couple times eating chicken meat or turkey and becoming sick afterwards.  I do feel different and better when I eat poultry so it will be an idea to test in the future, but hold doubts that I'll be able to eat regular chicken meat without becoming ill.  

When I was thinking about it there is only one type of cheese that I associate with improving my stomach and that is kerry gold Irish cheese.  It is interesting in that the Kerry Gold web sight in the past has pointed out that soy is not fed to their cattle nor is alfalfa beans - most of the time.  I guess in the winter time alfalfa can be fed to cattle as a feed supplement but the cattle can still graze on green grass.  Ive read that they do not grow alfalfa in Ireland.  The weather is to cool and wet for it.  

So time will tell where this theory takes me.  Hope the wild fish diet works out.  Ive yet to go for a long time on it.  

184lbs after breakfast.  I'm not planning on eating anything else today, so it would not surprise me if I weighed 179lbs tomorrow morning.


----------



## Beach

180lbs this afternoon!  Wow.  I didn't eat lunch today as I'm looking to drop a few more pounds.  Typically I'm not all that hungry when I only eat on meal.  Today is different.  I'm famished.  I'm ready to pig out.  I'm also down more in weight this afternoon than expected.  Maybe I'm burning more fat.  That would be nice.


----------



## Beach

Weight 179lbs.  Well, the scale said 180.0lbs but very close to 179lbs so I'm rounding down.  I've lost about 5lbs in the last week.  Undoubtably the majority of that being water weight.  The next 4 to 5 lbs will be more difficult.  I might be able to reach my goal of 175lbs by the end of the month though.  Then once that weight is reached I'll decide if I want to go for 170lbs or not.  

Stomach decent this morning.  Energy levels are OK.  Rash, slight rash, remains.  No gum bleeding after brushing and flossing.  Gums feel good and healthy.  No inflammation felt.  Joints feel good and strong.  I noticed yesterday that my finger nails appera to be growing much quicker.  Imagine that a positive sign of better food digestion.  I'll stick with the wild fish diet.


----------



## Beach

I forgot to type down but should note it.  Part of the fight is convincing myself to follow diets and test them long term.  

Food allergy testing is often complained about for not being terribly helpful or accurate.  I've complained about this myself.  I've done 3 types of allergy testing and found none of them helpful.  They all gave me different results.  

The often said to be gold standard for allergy testing, the skin scratch test, did give me only one result.  It said I was allergic to peanuts.  I was scratched with peanut proteins and I came back slightly allergic to peanuts.  

In the past diet wise I tested that easily.  I have rarely eaten peanuts in my life and avoiding them was simple.  The result avoiding peanuts did not help my gut.  

Now I've gone more broad.  I'll avoid whole genus families.  SOme write that this is the best way to check if one is allergic to an item, avoid all family members of a food.  So in this case, if allergic to peanuts best to avoid other legumes/beans such as soy, alfalfa, carob, pea protein, etc.  

Of late I've taken it another step.   In this case, I'm not only avoiding the legume/ bean family I'm also avoiding any animal that was on a diet of legumes/beans.  There is a business for this.  Soy free chicken or pork is sold on the internet.  The problem with these soy free food items I believe is that alfalfa is typical used as replacement for soybeans in animal feed.  

I'll see where this latest idea takes me.  I like how I feel on the wild fish diet.  In the long run though is where I'll find my answer.  I can feel well in the short term on diets but as I've learned it is the long term that counts.


----------



## Beach

181lbs this morning.  I'm a bit tired at the moment but I'm feeling badly.  Everyday for the last 4 or 5 days I've worked out my muscles lightly.  Typically that would have me in a good amount of pain.  Today I'm just tired.  My muscles do not hurt, at least they do not hurt much.  I'll take an easy today.  I;ll do the same tomorrow morning. 

The current diet I'm on is extreme.  I hope the fish diet works out. 

There is another scenario that has a good chance of working too.  For a little over 3 months I've been avoiding egg.  I'm not entirely avoided chicken and turkey during this time but I've been close to avoiding those entirely too.  Since avoiding bird my tongue markings or sores have gone away.  My stomach sickness has improved too.  Recently I was ill after eating grass fed beef for awhile but the beef didn't make me all that sick.  So ideally being allergic to eggs, chicken and turkey would be more ideal.  The only way I'll know is when the stomach improves, which from what I've been reading can take a long long time. 

With the way I've been feeling I suspect I could eat grass fed cheese and be well to the gut.  I'm fairly certain that would happen. 

The swollen gums after eating commercial beef or commercial pork is a mystery.  It is not good but I still have questions about what is happening.  Then again I doubt I'll eat commercial beef, chicken, turkey or pork again.  Grass fed beef might not be an issue though other than it can be greasy and harder for my gut to digest at this time.  there was no significant swelling when I age grass fed.


----------



## Beach

This is something I've noticed.  I don't know what it means if anything but worth noting down.  

A painful problem I can have is that in my left foot, sometimes I can experience a sharp electrical zapping feeling from time to time.  It doesn't happen all the time.  It tends to occur when I stretch or twist that foot, in some manner.  Sometimes it comes out of the blue too.  Well, on the fish diet the foot zapping seems to have stopped.  It goes with the knees that feel much better on the fish diet.  I don't know why it happens, but it's a plus and I'm happy about it.  Of course now that I've noted this the left foot zap will likely make a reappearance.


----------



## Beach

I'm a little bit sick this later afternoon.  Nothing major.  Nothing urgent.  In some respects I'm pleased about it, as I greatly worried when I became slightly ill after eating grass fed beef.  The beef was helping improve energy levels which I was thrilled about, but then became greatly concerned over the sickness and then went back to the fish diet.  

If push cam to shove I could do the fish diet.  I've rather though be able to eating grass fed beef also.  So think I'll add the grass fed beef back into the diet and monitor other things.  I'll watch for my knee health, rash, energy levels, etc.  If I can become slightly ill eating fish when I shouldn't growly overly concerned about the same type of slight mild illness from grass fed beef.  

Hopefully the illness from today will end soon.


----------



## Beach

Well this sucks.  I was mildly sick last evening.  And this mornign the mild sickness to the stomach continues.  Mild as in not very painful.  It feels like it will continue for the day.  That is my guess.  As far as illnesses go it isn't bad.  The pain levels are low.  But it is and illness all the same, troublesome and tiring.  

I called and left a message to cancel my dental appointment for today looking to reschedule for next week.  Hate to do.  But it is for the best.  Hope the Dentist understands.  

Weight 179lbs this morning.  I noticed that I have more energy of late on this fish diet.  The big reason why I ate grass fed beef ro awhile was to improve my energy levels.  That might not be needed if I see better energy levels with eating wild caught salmon.  

Tongue looks good.  Gums feel good.  No swelling and bleeding after brushing and flossing.  I think the wild fish diet will get me well eventually.  It has that feel to it.  Imagine though there will be times were the stomach still flares up and causes trouble for me


----------



## Beach

Today marks 7 days of being on the fish diet.  It is possible to go longer I tell myself!  I watched a show yesterday about a guy marooned in Australia and forced to eat only fish for years.  So I can do it!  

Gums are good and healthy.  No bleeding.  energy is OK.  Nothing great there.  I'm going to pick up some fish eggs or caviar if it isn't to expensive.  I figure if I can find some wild caught caviar it would be a good source of nutrition.  

Once again I have found I feel much better when I avoid pork, beef and dairy products.  The problem being that many times in the past I've gone on diets where I only ate bird foods and later become greatly sick to my stomach.  The last time I tried the only chicken, eggs, and turkey diet i not only become ill within 2 months I also saw finger nail pitting and tongue sores.  So fingers crossed I find better success with the fish diet. 

No rash this morning.  My skin does appear healthier when I avoid beef and dairy.  

Weight 180lbs.  I'm going to try for a 23 hour fast today.  I wouldn't be surprised if I get to 178lbs by tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

I'm early is noting this down, but I'm quited excited about it.  I worked out hard for me this morning.  I did 30 fo the tough pushups.  I also did 3 set of bench dips and a few barbell lifts.  

By now I'd be feeling it.  I'd be tired and sore to a certain extent.  

At this time though I'm feeling just fine.  My energy levels are OK.  My muscles feel good.  I'm sure by tonight and tomorrow I'll be hurting but at the moment things are looking very good.  

If I can take a beating I figure I'm on the right diet.


----------



## Beach

Haha - I'm feeling good this evening.  I think I finally have the diet I've been looking for.  Course need the gut to work better, but if I can do some work and not feel so awful afterwards I'm moving forward.  time will tell of course, but the fish diet just became easier to stomach.


----------



## Beach

Wow, I feel just fine this morning.  No chest muscle pains, no fatigue.  Well, maybe a little fatigue but nothing all that bad.  Overall an excellent sign.  The wild fish diet is doing me good.  

Weight 178lbs this morning.  Stomach OK.  Energy levels so so.  Appearance healthy.


----------



## Beach

I finally felt the hard workout from yesterday.  It wore me down a bit this afternoon, after lunch.  I feel good though and upbeat.  It is wonderful.  The stomach is good.  I do have a fear that things are going to well and I'll find myself suddenly sick without a clue why.  But overall I'm feeling positive and look fowrard to more good days on this wild fish diet.  Oh, eyes are blue in color.  Maybe the systems are finally turning on.


----------



## Beach

180lbs.  I am tired this morning.  I didn't want to wake up.  It was exercise fatigue.  Doing well though overall.  The gut is hanging in their.  Energy levels feel so so.  I'm likely going on a bike ride this morning.  Imagine I'll be fine.  Tongue looks good and healthy.  Finger nails appear well.


----------



## Beach

Today was a very good day.  I've had good energy levels.  I was largely well going to the bathroom.  That likely accounts for the good energy levels.  I've felt upbeat.  More days like this please.  

I'm nearly 179lbs this evening.  I'll be either 178 or 177lbs in the morning.  It's nice to be getting closer to my goal of 175lbs.  I have a funny feeling I'll end up going for 170lbs though.


----------



## Beach

The broken scale is living up to its name!  I went to bed weighing 178lbs.  I woke this morning weighing 179lbs!  Apparently to get a true and accurate weight reading I need to find out the atmospheric pressure too.  

Visually it appears I've lost some weight so that is what counts.  I've been working out harder than typical and been going outdoors for some sun exposure, things I did in the past to gain weight.  

Stomach good this morning.  Gums are great.  No bleeding after brushing and flossing.  Energy levels feel good though I am a little sore from weight lifting.  I'll be more tired this afternoon due to weight lifting and exercise healing I suspect.


----------



## Beach

I've been tired today and it isn't unexpected.  Yesterday I weight lifted on my legs.  That tired me out the most, legs weight lifting.  

Outside of that though I'm doing well.  Stomach holding up well.  Skin looks healthy.  Gums feel good which is good as I have a dental appointment Wednesday.  Hope the stomach is doing well on that day.  Weigh 181lbs right now.  I'm very close to 180lbs.  If the scale doesn't lie in the morning I should be at 178lbs or 179lbs.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  Stomach is doing OK at the moment.  Fingers crossed the decent stomach health continues as I have a dental appointment tomorrow.  Tongue looks healthy.  Gums did not bleed after brushing and flossing.  Energy levels not bad.  They could be better but I've certainly felt worse.  Weight 179lbs this morning.


----------



## Beach

A decent day but a bit on the tired side.  I think all the days where I've been fasting are catching up with me.  Maybe in the near future I'll eating 2 meals a day for a couple days.  

Most importantly so far the stomach is holding up well.  I should be able to go to the dentist!  What a reward and what a strange think my stomach condition brings about.  Gums feel good and healthy.  I like that.


----------



## Beach

I'm a little bit sick this morning but well I'm always sick in the morning anymore but I'm a bit more sick than typical.  The stomach does seem to be cooling down quickly though.  I should be able to travel to the dentists office for this mornings appointment.  

Tongue looks good.  My dream is that my health problem is caused by eggs, turkey and chicken and that it takes a long while for the gut to heal.  That might be the answer.  It is a possibility.  I suspect if I began eating cheese often I'd become well to the stomach though I'd feel miserable overall.  I'll stick with the fish diet for now though.  There isn't reason good enough for me to swtich diets.  

178lbs this morning.


----------



## Beach

Im 176lbs at the moment.  I made it to the dentist this morning and decided once back home I'd skip lunch once again.  Not the brightest move on my part but I am seeing the weight loss.  My eyes are a liittle blurry as can happen when I fast.  

I can't believe how well I'm handling two days in a day with eating just one meal a day.  I'm also not fatigued as yesterday I weight lifted hard.  So all good signs that the wild fish diet is working.  The fatigue problem appears to have been solved.  Now I just need the stomach to work better.  Hope that comes out within a month.


----------



## Beach

176.4labs!  Ya!!! Nearly to 175lbs the main goal.  I'll likely go for 170lbs as I can see a good amount of fat I'd like to see gone.  But once I reach 175lbs I'll take a break, get back to eating 2 meals a day and do some recovering for a week or two before going for 170lbs.  I'm feeling pretty darn good all things considered though.  My energy levels are better than expected.  I'm not so fatigued as i can typically feel.  The gut is a mess though.  Hopefully the stomach will heal and heal soon.  When I am sick typically on the wild fish diet I'm not experience a great deal of pain.  And the sickness is brief.


----------



## Beach

I've been pretty tired and fatigued this afternoon.  I was hpping I was over this kind of fatigue but I'm not.  It's the second day I believe since the hard workout and the 2nd recovery day historically can be the most painful and fatiguing.  I've also gained all the weight back!  I'm not all that surprised by that though.  A lot of water weight was lost yesterday I noticed.  The good though is visually I can see the fat lost, which is what I'm looking for.  So I'll take an easy tomorrow but should be more energetic is my guess.  Looking healthy today though despite the fatigue.  

Oh, diet wise i have been eating potatoes.  I'm always concerned about the nightshade family.  So I'll keep eating potatoes and other nightshade but I'll keep an eye on it.  I might go back to avoiding at some point.  I'll stick with the wild fish diet.


----------



## Beach

Rather tired this morning.  Weight 179lbs.  The stomach is slightly better but nothing great.  Tongue looks good and healthy.  I appear healthy.  Disappointing that the stomach isn't healthy at this point but then again I'm only a little over 2 weeks of being on this strict fight diet.  I have though the gluten free crackers I've been eating cold be ruffing up my digestive track.  Probably not now but in the future if this keeps up I'll likely avoid the grain crackers and see if the stomach improves.  It probably will.


----------



## Beach

I ate lunch today and I gave up the gluten free and rice crackers.  I do better this afternoon.  The stomach is more settled.  Another possibility in all of this is that I do have the condition alpha gal and that when eating a chicken and egg diet the gluten free foods upset my stomach causing the flare.  Overall there is little doubt that I feel better when I avoid beef and pork along with gelatin.  I feel better on this fish diet.  I have the same good feeling when I'm just eating bird meats.  So interesting and time will tell.


----------



## Beach

179lbs.  This morning I have a battle going on whether I should add chicken to my diet or not.  Whether I have alpha gal or not.  I'm not sure which side will win.  Both wild salmon in olive oil and chicken make me feel good.  The last two times I've tried an all chicken diet I became sick but only after eating lots of rice foods and rice fiber.  Lots if relative as for me a little is a lot.  So I'll see.  I'll likely stick with thefish diet for now.  It is working and I seem healthy most of the time, though I can have some painful stomach issues come up, likely caused by eating to much rice foods.  

I don't believe I'll eat beef again.  It is like pork, on the permanent avoid list.  

Most rice take out of the diet.  I'll only eat one or two rice cakes a day going forward.  

Good to see my weight holding at 179lbs.  Fingers crossed my energy levels are better today since avoiding the rice crackers.  I imagine I'll still be slow today but by tomorrow should be back to being a little more energetic.  

Tongue looks good. Gums did not bleed after brushing and flossing.


----------



## Beach

178lbs this later afternoon.  Nice to be in the 170 range.  

I'm going to add chicken to the diet tomorrow.  I'm feeling confident that my problem in the past when I ate a chicken diet was eating to much rice which irritated my gut.  It may not have a lot of fiber, but it can be problematic.  I'll be watching my gum health.  I don't want to see bleeding gums.  If I do I'll likely switch back to the fish diet.


----------



## Beach

Wrote to soon about the gum health.  On the fish diet my gums are healthier.  Its a good sign.  But was able to make them bleed easily by using a dental brush.  I normally just floss and that isn't causing bleeding.  I'll have to use the dental floss brush more often now.  Good that I happened upon this just before I add chicken to the diet also.  I would be blaming the chicken other wise.


----------



## Beach

177lbs this morning.  ate chicken and turkey this morning.  Feel good so far.  I'll keep the rice intake low.  Tongue looks good.  Gums bled some after using the dental brush floss.  Overall though doing alright.  The alpha gal diet is hopefully going to work this time around.  it will take half a year I imagine to know if it is working or not.  I'm a little over 2 weeks in.


----------



## Beach

Diarrhea much better today.  So far I'm off to a good start with adding chicken to the diet, plus avoiding most grains.  I've only eaten one rice cake today.  My only complaint is that my left hands pinky finger feels a little stiff for some reason.  So I'll monitor that.  If the arthritic like feel remains I'll go back to the fish diet to see if the pain goes away.  It doesn't hurt much but is there.


----------



## Beach

I am probably over analyzing things, but I also itch quite a bit since eating chicken and some spices today.  I might go back to the fish diet to see if this goes away out of curiosity.


----------



## Beach

Game plan on the diet, I'm going ot avoid nightshade.  This is due to being surprised that my gums had begun to bleed once again.  This came after I started eating nightshade once again.  Now I ate more nightshade today and I have hurting knuckles.  I'll keep the fiber intake low too, one or two rice cakes at the most.  That should help with the gut.  I'll only eat the fish in olive oil at first.  If that works, I'll add plain chicken with salt to the diet.  A bit bland but will see if the gut and gums do better.  It is as good as any theory.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a good start this morning.  My gums feel good.  The gut is good so far.  That will be the key with this dietary trail, keeping the gums healthy.  If the gums are healthy, not inflamed and not bleeding, the rest of the digestive tract is likely healthy too.  I've written down a food list.  I'll stick with it for awhile if I remain good and healthy.  Then I'll slowly add foods.  

178lbs this morning.


----------



## Beach

I am thinking I made a mistake when I blamed commercial beef for causing gum swelling, similar to what I experience with pork.  I'm now leaning toward nightshade family causing the gum issues and itching feeling.  At the time I brought that up that I might be wrong about the commercial beef.  It si too early to say with certainty today but I notice a different with my gum health being improved and less itching happening since avoiding nightshade since yesterday afternoon.  The gum swell feels as if it is nearly gone right now.  Of course time is needed, at least a week of avoidance to be sure.  I am thinking though that I found another allergy group.  I am not able to eat pumpkin and other melons, pork is a problem, and nightshade appears to be an issue.  

Skin looks good and healthy.  Tongue looks good.  My energy levels today are good.  Stomach is alright.  I am goign to add some of the gluten free crackers back into the diet, the ones that do not have potato starch added to them.


----------



## Beach

179lbs.  Gums really do feel much better since avoiding nightshade.  It does appear that I've found another food allergy, nightshade which includes tomatoes, red peppers, tobacco, and potatoes.  I guess soy might be an issue to since genetically a nightshade was added to genetically modifed soy beans. 

Ate some cheese yesterday.  I ate to many nuts yesterday and I was concerned that would cause great stomach discomfort yesterday afternoon, so had toms cheese to help calm things down.  It worked OK.  

I'll go back to eating one meal every other day to lose the last bit of fat.  .


----------



## Beach

Forgot to write down, no gum bleeding after flossing or after using the floss brush.  My gums really do feel good since avoiding nightshade the other day.


----------



## Beach

It has been a good day overall.  My energy levels are nice.  About the only complaint that comes to mind is that I still itch some.  Hopefully that goes away by tomorrow.  

So two main foods to avoid , nightshade family and pork.  The nightshade family remains being tested, I might be wrong, but for now things are looking good with it.  In the past I had a clear test result after eating potatoes.  I ate potatoes I became sick.  I avoided potatoes and I had some well days.  Course it is never clear cut.  Something else can make me ill, very ill.  I either have another troubling food in the diet or something else can be a trouble maker such as eating to much fiber or hard exercise.  I'm guessing fiber.  Fingers crossed I have the remaining foods figured out but will see.


----------



## Beach

A bit tired this morning but to be expected considering I did some light weight lifting and swam yesterday.  Overall I'm doing well.  The arthritis I experienced after eating nightshade red peppers has gone.  potatoes cause less of an issue but will cause problems.  

I found something interesting this morning.  in the past I avoided nigthshade and had some success with it.  I avoided a lot of food at that time and I never knew what was helping.  A curiosity I discovered was eating a turkey lunch meat and grass fed beef.  Strangly I had to eat them just right.  To much turkey and i've become ill.  I never knew why.  Well there appears to be an answer.  The turkey I used to eating is now listing that it has potato starch added to it.  in the past the label was more vague listing just natural flavors.  The ingredients can be seen here.  I'll have to be careful about that in the future, avoiding natural flavor or vague ingreident listings.      









						Products - Deli Meat - Organic Roasted Turkey Breast - Applegate
					

Plays well with others. Add to your favorite salad, sandwich or wrap.




					applegate.com


----------



## Beach

Haven't needed to use the bathroom today.  Likely good sign.  Keep avoiding nightshade.  Back hurts.  Likely a bad sign.  Don't know what is going on with the back.  It's not a serious pain but don't want it to become worse.  Been tired and that is easy to know the cause, swimming for an hour and weight lifting done yesterday.  Appearance healthy.  Skin looks good.  Weight was 177lbs this morning.  I hoped to reach 175lbs by the end of the month.  I'll be falling short of that it appears as the lowest I've seen is 176lbs but on the positive it does appear that I've reset my weight from 185lbs to 179lbs.


----------



## Beach

Oh, forgot to write down as it is important.  My eye sight has improved nicely since avoiding nightshade.  My eye sight quality comes and goes it seems so will keep a tab on.  I'm pretty sure though that the diet plays the biggest part in my case.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK this morning.  Stomach could be better but few complaints.  Weight 178lbs.  Im eating one meal today, at least that is the plan.  There is a good chance I'll weigh 176lbs in the morning.  Eye sight is good.  There is very little blurry vision since avoiding nightshade family.  Gums feel great.  No bleeding after brushing and flossing with the floss brush.  Skin looks good.  I'm going to buy some cheese this morning and eat some over the weekend.  I'll likely regret it, but it sounds good this morning.


----------



## Beach

I'll likely forget but hope I remember, I really am seeing better since avoiding the nightshade family.  My vision was blurry before, with me blaming looking at the computer or TV to much.  That theory appears to be wrong.  With the new diet looking at small print and computer screen is much easier, at least so far.


----------



## Beach

One of the things I've learned with my IBD condition over the years is that one tends to receive little sympathy for being sick.  It can be rather strange to me in that most people tend to view me as well, no matter how sick I am.  Being sick is as something to make fun of.  At least many people suck in this way as I've come to learn.  

Hope my view changes for the better in the future, as hopes are high that the current diet I'm on will work.  Famous last words.  Attending a wine party tomorrow.  I am not able to drink much without feeling absolutely awful to the stomach and most don't have much sympathy for that.  Should be interesting to find out what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

177lbs.  I'm alive!  There was some doubt that I'd survive the night.  Yesterday I exercised very hard and expected to be barely clinging onto life in the morning.  That not only did not happen, at the moment I'm feeling alright.  

Wish and expected my weight to be 176lbs when I woke this morning.  So disappointing.  Visually though I can tell I'm losing the fat weight.  I still some more work to do but I'm slowly getting to where I want to be.  

Gums feel good.  No arthritis feeling in my hands.  In the past i blamed beef for the cause of the joint stiffness.  I'm now blaming nightshade.  I'm going to be eating beef either today for lunch or tomorrow so I'll find outif the stiffness returns or not.


----------



## Beach

178lbs this morning.  I'm exhausted this morning.  Well, surprisingly I'm a mixed bag with energy.  I can tell if push came ot shove I'd be able to hard exercises.  But I am worn out and fatigued due to all the exercising done of late plus the wine that was drunk last night.  The wine gathering went fabuously last night.  i was talking very well, holding my own most of the time.  It's a positive sign for my improved energy levels.  The wine though while it didn't burn a hole in my stomach, I hope, it has worn me out.  Think for today Ill relax and avoid exercises.  I'll get back to it tomorrow.  Weight doing well at 178lbs.  Seems I've finally got my weight consistently into the170 range this month.  This is the first month were I have dieted hard.  The weight loss wasn't as much as hoped but I'm pleased with results.  I would like to get down to 170lbs.  i suspect that to be the best weight for me.  That might take me awhile to reach. 

Stomach OK.  I find myself using the bathroom one time a day here of late on this diet.  Sometimes more than once a day but overall a great improvement over 3 to 4 times a day. 

Skin looks decently healthy.  Eyes are not bright and blue.  hope that improves in the coming weeks and months while I avoid the nightshade family.  Joint arthritis stiffness remains gone since avoiding nightshade family.


----------



## Beach

It seems the 2 and a half glasses of wine last night have done a number on me.  I'm not feeling all that great.  But I'm not horrible either.  Hopefully as the day progresses I'll get to feeling more lively.  

There is some good news that I should note but keep forgetting.  My handwriting has improved nicely.  When ill my muscles hurt and shake which results in lousy embarrassing hand writing skills.  Now, on the current avoid nightshade, and pork diet, my handwriting, for now at least, is pretty darn good.  

Ate some grass fed beef today.  One theory was that beef was causing my joint stiffness.  So far so good, no joint issues being felt.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a pig out day.  I was worn down and felt good eating a lot.  I have messed up some though as I've pigged out on nuts quite a bit.  Some nuts are good.  A lot of nuts is problematic.  I appear run down and feel quite gassy.  But I'll survive I suspect and will make it a point in the days ahead to eat less nuts.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling half way decent this morning.  My energy levels are up.  The stomach is good.  Tongue looks healthy as does my skin.  The skin rash is gone.  No arthritis feeling in the knuckles since eating beef.  I avoided nuts this morning with breakfast.  I should only eat one meal today so I'll be nut free, which is a good idea for a day or two after the gorging of nuts the last few days.  Wight was 180lbs.


----------



## Beach

Doing well having eaten beef.  The arthritis remains gone.  My energy levels have been quite good today.  I'm not having crazy energy but I'm pleased with how I'm doing.  I'll keep avoidiing nightshade family, pork, and melons.  

I unintentionally avoiding many spices too.  I doubt I have issues with garlic, onions, mint family but it is something I should keep iin mind and be cautions with.  Weight is 179lbs at the moment.  I'll likely be 178 to 177lbs in the morning.  Going to the bathroom less seems to be keeping me from reaching 175lbs, which is good.  I can tell I'm losing fat from the fit of my cloths.


----------



## Beach

Weight 178lbs.  I can tell I've lost some body fat here of late though my weight has been stuck in the upper 70s for some time.  Still have some more fat to lose but I'm probably within 5 lbs of being happy with the loss I've been looking for.  

Skin looked good.  Rad rash type blotches pretty much gone since avoiding nightshade family, potatoes, tomatoes, red peppers, tobacco.  This morning upon waking up if anything my face appeared to pale I thought.  It could use more color, though I can do without the red blotches.  

Stomach OK

Joint stiffness/arthritis gone since avoiding nightshade family.  

Vision remains very good and much improved since avoiding nightshade family.


----------



## Beach

Noticed I'm not in pain today so that is worth noting and a cheer.  I'll likely be hurting tomorrow.  I've exercises like mad yesterday and mad.  Weight lifting on the legs in particular, as done yesterday, can send me into a painful loop, but for now I'm doing alright.  I like this no nightshade diet.  

Added kelp to the diet.  Haven't noticed anything bad since doing that this morning.  I'm going to add grass fed beef gelatin to the diet in the near future.  That is supposed to help with gut healing.


----------



## Beach

all the exercising caught up to me.  I'm tired this morning.  The gut is also kind of sour.  The sickness though is much improved over past types of sicknesses to the stomach.  I'll take an easy today.  No reason to go much exercising.  Weight was 178lbs close to 177lbs.  Gums are in good shape.  No bleeding with brushing flossing, or using the brush floss.  The gums feel good also.  Skin appears healthy.


----------



## Beach

It has been a good day.  My stomach health is decent.  I'm looking healthy.  That's always a good sign as I've only been well to the stomach when appearing healthy.  No rashes.  Skin looks good.  Stomach OK.  Gums feel alright.  I guess i was a bit gassy today due to eating many cachew nuts.  I've rested for the day not doing stressful exercises.  It was good to take the day off.  Weight was 178lbs this evening.


----------



## Beach

I'm a bit worn out this morning.  I was hoping after taking yesterday off that I'd feel more refreshed.  I also bled some after brushing and flossing this morning.  So off to a bad start for the day.  Think I'll be alright though.  I'm not doing badly and while I'm on the very early stages of the avoid nightshade and pork diet I'm off to a decent start.  Stomach OK.  Nothing great there.  Energy levels poor.  No rashes or slight rash at best so skin is doing OK.  No arthritis feelings.  That has gone away since avoiding potatoes, tomatoes, red peppers, tobacco.  I'm eating beef regularly.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to add, my vision remains much improved.  I find myself reading once again.  I like the diet change of avoiding the nightshade family.


----------



## Beach

Slight upset stomach this morning but nothing terrible.  Energy levels so so.  I did some weight lifting yesterda along with swam for an hour.  I'm not surprised that I'm tired.  Vision is good.  Skin looks healthy.  I see no rashes.  Wish eyes were more blue but if lucky that will come with time.


----------



## Beach

I'm 178.2 bs this evening, pretty close to 177lbs.  I've been in this range now I think for about 2 weeks.  Noticed today that a few pairs of shorts that were tight about 2 weeks ago are now lose.  They are significantly lose to wear.  So the fat is coming off, but the weight is remaining the same.  Good sign.  I imagine I'm keep muscle.  Stomach OK today.  Energy levels could be better, but not bad.  Appearance haggard, I'm worn down but once again doing OK.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling rather lousy this morning.  The stomach huts slightly and I'm feeling nauseous and slightly dizzy this morning.  It is likely all the cashew nuts I've been eating of late.  I keep telling msyelf not to eat to many but I never listen.  So I better remove the cashew nuts.  I'm also eating chicken with rosemary extract in it, which does frighten me some.  The chicken is likely safe but I have had a time or two were I became very sick to the stomach and had been eating lots of chicken with rosemary.  So I'll avoid cashew nuts and chicken.  I;ll just eating more grass fed beef and salmon in olive oil.  Weight 177lbs.


----------



## Beach

So far it seems the worst is over.  The sickness came on quickly waking me up early and now is nearly gone though I stll remain a little sick.  It appears when i only eat one meal a day that Im more likely to become sick.  You would think it would be different.  I'm not sure why that is.  I have a theory but regardless, there is a good amount to eat for gut health.  eat to much and i get sick.  Eat to little and I feel miserable to the stomach.  

Forgot to mention that while my weight is pretty much the same, I can now wear those shorts that were much to tight.  The shorts are tight and uncomfortable so i won't be wearing them but I can get them closed.  I couldn't come close to closing them a week or two ago.  So I'm losing the fat and keeping the muscle weight I'm guessing.    

Skin looks good.  No rashes.  i think I can throw in the nightshade family as causing rashes.  I know for certain that nightshade causes arthritis.  It also appears to effect my skin too.  I can't say nightshade effects gut health.  i hope it does, and avoiding nightshade for a few months will result in me feeling better, to the stomach but I'm only 2 weeks on this latest diet so it will take time.


----------



## Beach

It hasn't been my best of days but it isn't awful either.  The stomach is still slightly sour, I'm slightly nauseous and dizzy.  My energy levels are poor and my right knee hurts.  I don't believe I've done any leg exercises this week so that explains the knee.  Most likely eating to many cashews has been the cause of my health issues today.  It might take a day or two for it to work through the system.  I also began taking two new supplements recnetly, kelp for iodine and beef gelatin.  I'll begin avoiding them also to see if that helps. 

Eye sight remains good ever since avoiding the nightshade family.


----------



## Beach

Well the nausea, upset stomach, weakness and slight dizzy feeling came back last night.  Disappointing.  I've found if I sleep with my head propped up the dizziness largely goes away.  So I slept well enough on the couch last night.  This morning after eating breakfast I'm feeling better.  I'm still a little weak but it is livable.  I'm putting myself back onto the wild fish diet.  If this diet works I'm likely to stick with it here on out.  Feeling weak and miserable will not be hard to forget.  I'm still avoiding cashew nuts too.  .


----------



## Beach

This later afternoon I am feeling stronger and less nauseous.  I've made a choice to avoid beef, beef gelatin one o the new supplements taken, kelp, and bird foods.  Chicken in particular is being avoided.  I'll see how do tonight and tomorrow with this avoidance.  I am feeling slightly dizzy also but fingers crossed I'll be able to sleep without propping my head up on the couch.  I slept decent enough but it is nicer to sleep in bed.  So fish diet from here on out if this diet solves my problem.  I might have alpha gal also with the addition of needing to avoid chicken, eggs and turkey.  I'm only read this once that bird meats and eggs can be an issue also with Alpha Gal.  Oh ate some cashew nuts this afternoon.  Figuring they are likely alright since I've eaten them in the past without these issues, and the quantity I ate was small.


----------



## Beach

The nausea, weakness and dizziness continues.  I thought last night the issues improved.  I could lay my head down and while everything would spin the spinning would stop after 5 seconds.  Any movement though caused problems.  So I ended up sleeping on the couch with my head held up keeping the dizziness away once again.  I slept well enough.  

I associate beef eating with weakness.  I've noted that many times.  So I'm still guessing the beef gelatin is the main cause of this nausea.  Will see.  I have a bunch of other items being avoided, chicken, now cashew nuts, raisons, almond chocolate pudding,and kelp etc.  With a little luck the symptoms will be gone by tonight.  If not I'll need to reschedule my dental appointment for Wed of next week.  It would not do to be laying in a dental chair dizzy and with nauseas.


----------



## Beach

At of now, it appears the worst is over with this latest health stomach issue.  My strength is back.  It is not 100% back, maybe 80% returned but I'm feeling good.  My head is on strait.  I'm feeling all that dizzy anymore.  THe dizziness was mainly just when I laid down.  Standing up and sitting up had me feeling much better.  The nausea is pretty much gone.  

So this might be a good opportunity to find the foods responsible for my poor health.  I suspect the beef gelatin supplement as causing this.  There are other possibilities of course.  If I sleep well tonight I'll begin adding foods back into my diet and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

The weakness is pretty much gone now.  The nausea is nearly finished torturing me it appears.  All taht remains is some dizziness.  I've talked with my doctor about the dizziness in the past.  It hasn't been a major issue for me over the years but has come up before.  The doctor didn't seem impressed or concerned about it.  It should come and go he felt.  And that has turned out to be true in the past.  Hope it goes away soon.  It is only a problem when I lay down or bow my head.  It seems to be an inner ear issue.  So hope I continue to improve, and long live the wild fish diet.


----------



## Beach

Good and bad news this morning.  I suppose the bad news is I'm feeling weak and tired this morning.  This is pretty typical though so while not entirely normal this morning it happens more regularly in the morning.  The good news is I was able to sleep in my bed for 2 hours last night.  I thought the dizziness was gone but I woke up after 2 hours with my head spinning mildly and a feeling that I wanted to throw up.  So I though I'd likely be fighting this all night and not wanting that i moved to the couch with my head proped up.  The dizziness went away and slept well.  With a little luck I'll be able to sleep through the night tonight.  I feel I am improving but with the improvement was happening faster.  Main suspected culperates are beef, beef gelatin, cashew nuts, chicken, kelp supplement, and a few other items.  I'll get back to testing them after my dental appointment.


----------



## Beach

Things are getting back to normal.  I was able to sleep the night in my bed.  I woke up early but that was due to going to bed very early.  I still am not entirely strong.  The dizziness can show up sometimes but by and large I'm back to normal.  It is likely that within a day or two all symptoms will be gone is my guess.  

I have been eating a lot of potatoes and nigthshade the last couple of days.  And have noticed that my skin looks good and healthy.  No rashes.  So something esle was the trouble maker.  Possibly it was the meats being added to the tomato sauces.  

As noted in the past, the fish diet gets rid of the knee pains I can experience.  I've not thought of them as being arthritis.  I thought it was more wear and tear.  But maybe it is arthritis.  Good to have the knees feeling good and strong, without any painful feelings in them.


----------



## Beach

I remember something that happened in the past that was similar.  

Years ago, maybe 10 years ago, I tried eating some grass fed gelatin.  I remember that event well as the gelatin made me feel absolutely awful.  The gelatin made my muscles hurt all over, and I lost all energy.  I also felt horribly hungry.  It took two days I recall to over come that.  I can remember at the time being confused by the reaction.  I could eat grass fed beef without becoming sick to my stomach.  

So this memory adds to the idea that it was the gelatin that has caused me all the health issues I'm experiencing now.  I'll stick with the other avoidances for now as I have a dental appointment on Monday in the morning that I want to be sure and make.


----------



## Beach

Things are getting ack to normal.  I find myself with decent energy this later afternoon.  I've been moving around, walking, doing projects.  Before my leg muscles hurt and walking was difficult.  I'm still guessing it was the beef gelatin that I had a bad reaction to.  It might have been the nuts though.  I'll get around to testing those two next week.  Well, I'll probably not test the beef gelatin.  I'll just test the nuts and see how I do.  Gut is doing decently well, better than expected.  Hope that remains the case on this wild fish diet.  Knees feel strong and in good shape.  Still can feel dizzy but that hasn't happen to much this afternoon.  Hope the dizziness is gone.  It is an awful feeling, a feeling similar to motion sickness.


----------



## Beach

Good news.  This morning the muscle cramping was gone.  When I'd stretch my muscles they would cramp up.  Not this morning.  My muscles feel good.  Makes sense with the increased energy I'm feeling and being able to move around more.  

Stomach OK.  Nothing great, but not bad.  

Weight 179lbs, nearly 178lbs.  Not bad considering I've been eating two big meals a day during the latest health issues. 

Minimal dizziness when sleeping last night.  Only when I lay on my left side did I experience any spinning and it was short lived.  Laying on my back or on my right side did not result in dizziness.  

Skin looks good and healthy.  No rashes.


----------



## Beach

I've gone fairly well today.  The stomach hurt in the morning but has done better this afternoon and evening.  I am concerned about an early morning drive I'm to make.  At 4:00 in the morning I'm to drive the folks to the airport.  I'm typically hte most sick in the morning.  So fingers crossed I'm well.  Little is open at 4:00 in the morning so an emergenices happen on the drive and I'm in trouble.  Thankfully traffic should be light then and imagine the drive to be 30 minutes to and 30 minutes back.


----------



## Beach

I made the airport trip without incident.  I was sick in the morning, moderately sick, but I was able to overcome.  My bigger issue this morning is how poorly I slept last night.  I might have gotten in one hour of sleep.  I'm worn out this morning and imagine will be the same for the rest of the day.  

The sickness I'm always having is improving with the wild fish diet.  I'm obviously hoping that improvement continues.  It will give me great confidence to be more healthy to the stomach, being less stressed about car travel.


----------



## Beach

I've done well today, much better than expected.  I'm tired today.  I'm tired most days.  But my typcial energy levels have returned after the latest health issue which caused weakness and dizziness.  I even did some light weight lifting and feel fine.  Tomorow I'm planning on doing some swimming.  Imagine that will go well.  So I'm back to my previous self.  I'm not entirely sure what caused the latest scary health issue, but I'm pretty sure it was the beef gelatin.  I'll eat some cashew nuts Monday afternoon for a test.  IF the cashews come back fine, then I'll know it was the beef gelatin that made me so terribly sick.


----------



## Beach

Slept well last night.  I'm away from my house for the next few weeks.  So being in a strange bed will be issue.  Last night though the bed was comfortable and I slept decently well.  The only problem was a cat kept jumping up on me to say hello through the night.  

Stomach mixed.  My diarrhea has changed for the better, but I still can have some discomfort and pain.  So heading in the right dieciton with the fish diet but if I'm healing I have a lot of healing still left to be done.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK today.  I've noticed that my energy levels have been increasing.  Today I'm decently energetic.  

I likely have eaten my last bit of beef after what happened when eating some grass fed beef gelatin.  The big confusion with beef has been the times I've been well to the stomach when eating grass fed beef and eating cheese.  It can make the gut well but I feel terrible.  Commercial beef appears to be much more of a health problem.  The reaction to commercial beef is similar to the reaction I have when eating pork.    

All that remains now is fish and brid meats.  I'm fairly certain that chicken and turkey can be problematic for my gut, but then again I've had times were I felt great while eating chicken and turkey.  It is confusing.  Some day far into the future I'll do some more testing.  For now I'll stick with the wild fish diet.


----------



## Beach

It sure is nice to be able to brush and floss my teeth without bleeding.  Gums continue to be healthy on the wild fish diet.  

I'm tired this morning.  Most likely the cause is the workout done yesterday and swimming.  That normally wears me out.  I didn't sleep all that well but it wasn't a horrible sleep either.  

Diarrhea continues to be improved.  I can only hope that continues to improve and I become healthy.


----------



## Beach

Good day today though I have remained worn out for much of it.  The stomach was largely well.  I wasn't completely well but overall I'm pleased.  I do appear to be healing, though more time is needed for that I suspect.  

Curiously I weighed myself while visiting home and saw I weighed 179lbs.  This is after eating breakfast.  I didn't expect that.  It is likely that I weight then on waking at 177 to 178lbs.  Though I'm eating a lot of food possibly the fish diet brings about weight loss.  Time will tell.


----------



## Beach

This morning I decided to go to eating the beet supplement every other day.  The beets made me a little gassy and cramp some.  A short break from the supplement and every other day should solve the problem.  

Had hectic hyper energy for a short time last night.  Rare and good to have.  Hope it continues.  

noticed my toe nails and toes look very healthy.  Typically the toes can appear a bit on the blue side.  It has been that way my entire life.  I can feel cold easily and have blamed that cold feeling for the blue color.  It could be poor circulaiton too.  What ever the cause it appears to be gone on this wild fish diet.


----------



## Beach

It has been a decent day.  Energy levels are good.  I did have a slight surprise upset stomach but it was minor.  taking a break from the beef supplement is a good idea.  I feel less cramping in the stomach.  THe supplement does make me gassy.  I'll cut back to taking it 2 or 3 times a week.  I need to be careful of eating to much of the beef supplement.  

I'll be sticking with the wild fish diet.  I have decent hope that chicken will turn out to be OK to eat.  I might have been wrong about it being a problem.  The two times it was tested and I eventually became ill could have been caused by other issues, such as the beet supplement, etc.  I'll only eat fish though and if I should get lucky and well within a few months I'll look to test chicken and turkey.  That will happen after hurricane season at the earliest though, many months from now.  I'm more resolved to the fish diet these days.  It doesn't bother me.  The salmon in olive oil tastes good.  It is livable.  There are some other fish I can eat but it is breaded and for now I'd like to avoid wheat, though I have decent feels wheat is fine though ruff on my gut.


----------



## Beach

According to the scale I found at the house I'm staying in for now I weighed 176lbs this morning.  I suspect I'm losing weight on this fish diet.  Appearance wise I see wppears to be fat loss.  So wanting to reach 175lbs think I'll just eat one meal today and see if the goal is reached.  Undoubtably I'll eventually want to go for 170lbs as I have more fat around the mid section than hoped for at 176lbs.  

Doing OK this morning.  Gut fine so far.  Skin looks good.  No rashes.  Energy levels could be better but I'm not complaining.  It is good that I'm takig a vacation from the beet supplement.  I'll likely take some once again on Tuesday.  I'll likely make Tuesdays and Fridays the day I take the supplement.  .


----------



## Beach

Saw teh dentist this morning.  had teeth worked on.  Teeth now hurt as expected so hopfully the Tylenol will work tonight.  I should be good tomorrow.  

I don't know if I write down or not, but since eating the fish diet I've been communicating wonderfully.  It is so easy to do now, talk with others.  Had decent conversations at the dentist though i was tired at the time.  It is great.  Gut is doing well.  I'm not well by any means but the gut has improved.  Appearance is ruff most of the time.  Skin does appear healthy though.  I like that.  I weighed 175lbs though i did end up eating lunch today.  Just eating fish does appear to bring about weight loss for me though I'm eating a good amount of food.  Hope that continues.  23 hour fasts are not horrible but i'd prefer to avoid them.  Ate cashew nuts with lunch today.  I'm doing fine so far.  No dizziness.  As I suspect it was the grass fed beef that really did a number on my health.


----------



## Beach

Bit tired this morning.  Stomach doing OK.  It is nice that I'm able to communicate much better wile on the wild fish diet.  Teeth hurt some so I'll take an easy for today with chewing on that side of the mouth.


----------



## Beach

Should mention and forgot, for the past week I've noticed a flap of gum has healed.  The flap, I'm not sure what to call it, has been there for as long as I can remember.  Even as a kid it was there.  Well, for the past week the flap has continued to go away.  As of this morning it is wrapped around a tooth.  I imagine that is good.  The wild fish diet seems to be bringing this change about.


----------



## Beach

The big thing for today was thinking about am I able to eat chicken and turkey without becoming sick?  It is something that I ran through my head all day.  I've tried that idea two times this year without success.  Looking back though I easily could have made mistakes with eating to much fiber, and eating to much of the beet supplement making me painfully gassy.  Regardless I better sick with the fish diet till the hurricane season is over.  

Additionally too I do not remember communicating so well when I ate chicken.  On the wild fish diet i really am talking well.  I like that.  On the chicken diet too I can remember my gums bleeding easily.  With the fish diet my gums are not bleeding after brushing and flossing.  Something positive is going on there.  I don't know if gum health is related to stomach health but it would not surprise if it was.      

Wish I appeared healthier.  That should come with time though if I'm on the right diet.

I was semi well to the stomach today.  A rarity.  Hope the good gut health continues to further improve.   

At the moment I weight either 178 or 177lbs.  I've been eating a lot of food.  Tomorrow I might try for a 23 hour fast.  My energy levels are decent.  It is likely something I can do.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling pretty good at the moment.  That might change 10 minutes from now, become tired and worn out, but at this time I'm surprisingly feeling pretty good.  

For simplicity sake I'll say I weigh 175lbs.  i'm going to make a push for 170lbs.  I'm not sure if I need to do much to lose the weight.  I say that as I know eating beef will cause me to quickly swell up and gain weight.  I even reported one time on this online journal where I began eating lots of beef and within one to two weeks was up 5lbs.  Eventually I gained 10 pounds.  To lose weight I've noticed I've only been eating chicken or turkey.  So the same might be and likely is going on with eating fish.  It likely swell up when eating beef and pork.  Avoid those two and over time the swelling goes down.  That is my guess.  Eating less calories should help some with lowering my weight.  

Teeth and gums are down right healthy compared to normal.  No bleeding after bruishing and flossing.  The right lower side though remains a little sore after the dental work.  I'll be sticking with the fish diet over that.  It is good to have a diet that make my gums healthy.


----------



## Beach

I was partially well to the gut again today.  Hope the trend only becomes better.  

I'm on a 23 hour fast today.  I'm already nearly at 175lbs as a type near 4:00.  there is a decent chance I'll weight 174lbs in the morning.  it is good in that I'm losing weight on the wild fish diet, with out really trying all that hard.  With more 23 hour fasts over the next week or two I would not be surprised to see that I quickly drop to 170lbs.  That is to be seen though.


----------



## Beach

I'm tired this morning.  I didn't sleep all that well.  This afternoon I'll be taking naps I imagine.  I didn't weigh myself this morning but I would have weighted either 175 or 174lbs.  The weight is coming off on this fish diet.  

i believe this makes 2 weeks on the wild fish diet.  During that time I have not experienced a major stomach flare.  Knock on wood.  It is a positive though not necessarily telling long term.


----------



## Beach

I am having a reaction this morning.  

I've noticed the reaction for about 3 days now.  THey began after I bought a couple boxes of Jr Mint candies.  I typically don't eat candy and I don't eat jr Mints but they sounded good at the time for what ever reasons.  After eating Jr. mints I noticed I itched all over.  Then later I noticed my ears hurt a bit.  This morning some of my gums are inflamed, puffed out.  

I'm not sure what ingredient in JR. Mints in causing the reaction.  The most likely suspect though is its listing that it may contain milk.  This may means milk was not added to the ingredients but milk is used in other products made in the facility and possibly the machinery used to make Jr Mints.  

So I'll avoid the candy going forward.  I suspect within a cuople days the gum swelling will be mostly gone.  

It is possible some other ingredient is causing me problems.  Jr Mints contain peppermint a member of the mint family.  THe mint family has been something I've been concerned about, though I've only been concerned about due to a process of elimination.  

If my reaction is being brought about by the tiny amount of milk found in Jr Mints, that points most likely to be having an allergy to mammals, cows, & pigs.


----------



## Beach

Gums are inflamed and a bit painful.  That will take a few days to resolved.  It does appear at the least I've found a new food that causes gum issues, Jr. Mints.  Pork also causes this as does commercial beef.  I'm not sure why the Jr. Mints are problematic as the ingredients are not clearly showing a troubling ingredient but it does mention milk possibly being in the mints.  I'm guessing that is the answer.  After doing an internet search did see one person saying that Jr. Mints has gelatin in them.  Not sure where this comes from but it is another possibility I suppose.  

Ate chicken today.  Figure I'm going to go with the alpha gal diet idea.  I lasted two wkees on the wild fish diet.  It is a terrible diet and if push came to shove I'd stick with it.  But do have a strong sense I made a mistake in the past when eating lots of chicken resulting in stomach truobles, such as to much fiber, and consuming to much beet powder.  I'll be sure not to do that in the future.  I'll consume beet power every other day at the most.


----------



## Beach

Gums are less tender this evening but they do hurt still.  As expected my weight has shot up.  I'm at 179lbs this evening.  Just a few days ago I was around 175 to 176lbs.  I still itch some, but the itching is less also.  

I'll add chicken to the diet and will monitor closely my gum health.  That is something that was clear with the fish diet.  With the wild fish diet my gums were great.  They felt great.  They didn't bleed after brush and flossing.  it was wonderful.  I'll add chicken to the diet for the next 7 days and will closely monitor my gums health.  My gum health will determine if I can continue with eating chicken or not.  

I'll baby my stomach as mentioned before.  I'll be more careful with fiber abouts eaten and also the beets which can cause cramping when to much is consumed.    

Thinking about it, there are two other foods that do not clearly show a troubling ingredient that cause itching.  Both are chicken products.  One is a flavorful chicken roast.  It not only caused me to itch when eaten but also made me feel famished.  Gelatin can cause similar itching and famished feelings.  The other troubling food was a chicken sausage.  One chicken sausage brand I know can cause me to itch all over.  Don't know or remember about gum health.


----------



## Beach

Good news this morning.  The ear ache is gone.  The slight pain in my face is even slighter.  I can still feel it but it doesn't hurt as it did before.  The swollen gums remain but are less swollen.  I still itch some but not as much as before.  It does appear that Jr. Mints caused this reaction.  I'm not entirely sure what ingredient caused the reaction but I'm still guessing the possible milk in the mints.  I've known for some time now that milk, even the tiniest amount of milk will make me feel awful.  The reaction from milk is I turn blue in color, I hurt all over, I'm tired and worn out for 24 hours.  Maybe plain milk is like pork and commercial beef in that will cause swollen gum issues.  

I've rethought the idea of eating chicken.  I'll go back on the fish diet for the next week.  I want to get my gums back in good shape.  Then once that happens I'll add chicken back into the diet and see how I do.  It won't be to bad.  I'm not thrilled with the wild fish diet, but it is good to feel better, have healthy gums, and nice to lose weight without to much effort.  

Back on milk and dairy products, course I'm able to eat cheese with out the same health issues as milk causes.  Don't know why that is, but as I've learn cheese is still problematic in different ways.


----------



## Beach

Gums still swollen some.  The left side of my head still hurt s bit.  The ear ache on the left side is pretty much gone.  Only when I tilt my head a certain way can I feel the ear issue.  I itch a little.  Overall I still think it was the Jr Mints that caused the reaction.  I've been feeling tired for today.  I've been feeling more hungry than usual also.  Imagine tomorrow will be a better day.  I'm glad I'll stick with the fish diet.  It seems to be working decently well for me, as a safe diet - I hope.  The only good news is that I appeared healthier today.  I had more color in my face I thought.


----------



## Beach

This morning seems to be a repeat of yesterday.  Gums remain slghtly inflamed but have improved I believe.  I can remember yesterday my gums being much more inflamed than they are this morning.  A few more days and this should be largely gone.  Ear ache remains slight but improved.  I've known people that suffered from constant ear aches.  Doctors wold place them into antibiotics which never seemed to help much.  It has made me wonder if these friends had an unrecognized food allergy.  Top of head pain remains but it is improved also.  

It does apper that Jr Mints are the cause of my latest health issues.  I don't know for certain why jr Mints have been a problem.  I'll likely never know.  The bigger item I believe is that I noticed right away after eating Jr. Mints that I began to itch all over.  I ignored the itching issue since I didn't see anything on the ingrients label as being a problem.  In the future I'll have to be paying more attention to the itching issue.  If the itch all over feeling happens stop eating the food even if no known problematic foods are listed on the ingredients box.  I'm guessing this morning that gelatin is added to Jr. Mints but not mentioned in the ingredients.  It might be the possible milk listing also, though I never eat or drink milk so don't have anything to compare with.  I do know though that milk is a big problematic food to be avoided.  Cheese on the other hand is not much of an issue.  

The feeling i'm experiencing now with the itching and gum inflammation is more similar to what happens when pork is eaten.  Grass fed beef causes the arthritis feelings I was originally blaming on the nightshade family.  Commercial beef though seems to not only cause arthritis but also itching and gum issues.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a good day. Energy levels are up.  Stomach OK.  I've noticed something of late and I'll want to monitor it more, I don't seem to be negatively effected by the hot summer Florida weather.  I like heat in general.  It bothers me less than cold.  But the very hot Florida summer weather can be painful.  On this fish diet though I've noticed for a few days at least that the summer sun is less painful.  We'll see.  I'll pay more attention to this going forward.  

The big negative for the day is that my gums are still slightly inflamed.  It can be painful to chew food.  The positive is that the swelling continues to go down.  With a little luck the swelling will be hardly noticeable by tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

177lbs.  this week I'll plan once again to fast 2 to 3 times a week to try and drop 5 more pounds at the least.  In the month of May I fasted the whole month and went from 185lbs to 177lbs ruffly.  I don't expect as nice of results if I should fast for the end of June and all of July but one can hope.  

Gums still hurt some this morning.  Once again I believe the swelled up gums due to eating Jr. Mints, most likely, has improved.  It remains painful though eating and flossing my teeth.  The left side of my face feels better.  It is less swollen.  I don't itch this morning.  That's a big positive.


----------



## Beach

I'm really surprised by this.  Today i'm fasting trying to lose weight.  I jumped onto the scale this afternoon and it said I weight 174lbs!  I weighed myself a few times to make sure it was correct.  My weight was the same each time, 174lbs.  So I've lost 3 lbs today.  I'm presuming it is water weight.  As I've suspected I'm losing weight on this fish diet at a fast rate than before.  

Hope the weight loss continues.  I wouldn't be surprised if I woke at up 173lbs in the morning.  At this rate I'll make 170lbs this week!


----------



## Beach

A couple items I notice this morning that have me happy.  

My gums did not hurt while eating breakfast.  It felt good eating for a change!  That was lovely.  The gum remain inflamed some but the inflammation has decreased considerably.  Flossing was not painful.  Brushing felt good.  Today I'm going to add a peppermint flavored candy.  THe Jr. mints have pepper mint in it also so thought to test.  If I my gums become inflamed once again then I'll become concerned about peppermint and the mint family overall.  I'm not expecting the peppermint to be a problem though.  

This morning i weighed 173lbs!  Unreal.  I went from 177lbs to 173lbs in a day.  Apparently on the fish diet I'm naturally losing weight even when I'm not trying to lose weight.  That is my guess anyway.  Yeeterdays weight loss was undoubtably mainly water weight loss.  Going forward will be more difficult but the weight should steadily come off.  As I've noted in the past, eating chicken and fish causes me to lose weight.  Eating beef and pork causes me to gain weight.  Dairy causes weight gain also.  

Stomach continues to do well on the wild fish diet.  I am considering adding chicken to the diet but as usual hold doubts as while I in general feel good when I eat chicken I've also had some very terrible stomach days.  So far I've had no terrible days while eating fish.  Also my gums are much healthier when eating fish.  I'll have some decisions to make.  I'd like to add to my protein selection but also this is hurricane season and having a healthy stomach is more important than other parts of the year.


----------



## Beach

Tired and sore this morning.  I'm also fasting today.  I'll see if I can get the weight down to 172lbs.  That would be nice.  Gums still hurt some, but once again the swellng is improving.  I barely feel any swelling in my face.  I've been eating the peppermint candy and it does not appear to be a problem.  Stomach OK.  A bit of cramping going on for periods of time but nothing major.  I've bought a bunch of chicken food here of late and placed them into storage.  I'm going to be eating chicken in the near future.  Appear healthy.  Skin looking healthy and good.  No joint stiffness.  Avoiding beef and pork and cheese has gotten rid of that issue I believe.


----------



## Beach

Did well today.  I'm a little tired a little beat up.  Gut doing good.  I haven't really had a terrible day with the gut since beginning the fish diet.  That gives me confience.  It also has me thinking of pushing the chicken experiment far back.   Course I had the Jr Mints issue but that seems to have pretty much come to an end.  I notice my scalp is dry and itchy though I'm not itching like crazy as before.  Appear decently healthy.  Today was a fasting day.  Hope I lost some more weight.  I have a ways to go it appears till I'll be pleased.


----------



## Beach

My gums feel decent.  They remain ever so slightly inflamed.  Eating breakfast was slightly painful but much better than just a few days ago.  What ever it is in Jr. Mints that did me in was wicked.  I'm guessing that some not listed pork gelatin is added to Jr Mints.  It had that feel to it.  Hard to say though.  The possible milk could be responsible too.  There was an ingredient I've not had before called shellack which I read is made from insects.  I might have reacted to that.   

Weight 174lbs this morning.  Im going backwards with weight though I'm fasting some days.  I'm not terribly surprised.  This happened in the past.  Visually I can tell I've lost some fat and I'm pleased about that.  THey write that with fasting one gains muscle weight so that could be happening.  

Stomach mildly ill this morning. Nothing major to be worried over.  Feel lethargic this morning.  I'm working out hard for me.  I should feel tired.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a rest day.  All the exercising caught up to me and I've been fatigued.  I'm doing better now and imagine tomorrow ill be a more energetic day overall.  

It is important to note that I've not experienced a single terrible stomach day since going onto the fish diet.  I didn't want to mention that.  I'm liable to jinx myself.  But if this continues I'll gain some confidence with travel.  That is important as the first tropical storm of the season is showing up as heading this general direction.  If I should need to leave town in the unlikely event is comes ashore here I should be in good shape to travel if this continues.


----------



## Beach

Feel tired and fatigued this morning.  It might be another rest day.  Will see.  

Gums are in good shape.  It didn't hurt much eating breakfast.  I believe the worst is over for my gums.  It took at least a week to get rid of most o the inflammation after eating jr Mints.  

I've noticed for a few days that I'm smelling better, which isn't necessary a good thing while taking care of two cats.  For what ever reason though I'm smelling better.  That is good and I suspect it is due to being healthier.  

Diarrhea remains improved.  I haven't seen the liquid diarrhea since being on the fish diet.  I'm grateful for that.


----------



## Beach

This evening I barely weigh 173lbs.  The stomach has turned mildly sour, which happens on fasting days I've noticed.  The sour stomach though is much better today than what would happen in the past.  As usual I appear run over when I fast 23 hours but I can tell visually that the fat is slowly coming off.  So if I'm lucky I'll reach a new record of 172lbs in the morning.  173lbs is more likely though to be seen after I wake up.  

Gums feel good today.  No bleeding after brushing and flossing.  Little pain felt today.


----------



## Beach

172lbs.  well I came in right at the border of 173 and 172 so I'm rounding down to 172lbs.  The weight is coming off nicely.  If this keeps up I'm liable to reach 170lbs by the end of next week.  Fingers crossed I'm able to keep the every other day fasting up.  

Gums felt good this morning.  There was little pain while chewing breakfast.  The only gum pain I felt was when flossing.  There remains one area that is tender, though it was much less tender than just a few days ago.  Stay away from Jr. Mints.  

Stomach OK this morning.  I'm feeling good overall this morning.  Energy levels are decent.  I'm feeling upbeat.


----------



## Beach

Typical day.  I'm tired and exhausted after eating.  A few hours afterwards energy levels pick up.  Looked ruff today.  Somewhat to be expect considering i'm dieting and exercising harder than normal.  I'm likely 174lbs right now.  I was 175lbs when i weighed myself closer to mid-day.  Stomach OK.  For the frist time I could see the weight loss in my face.  Nice to see.  I still have a ways to go till I'll be happy.  There is some fat around the mid section needing to go.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  Stomach hanging in there.  Weight was 174lbs.  I'll be fasting today so I'll be worn out from that later on but imagine I'll be alright.  I'll likely be 172lbs tomorrow morning.  If I'm lucky I'll be 171lbs.  I can see the weight loss on my face now.  I might have written that down yesterday.  Good to be seeing results.  I'll be sticking with the fish diet.  I stll haven't had a seriously bad stomach day on this diet.  Happy about that.  Though I'm not well to the stomach.


----------



## Beach

I've had very decent energy levels today and I used it.  I've walked or jogged 18 miles today.  I burned over 2000 calories.  I'll be a cripple in the morning for sure.  OUtside of that, doing OK.  Stomach hanging in there.  Skin looking good and healthy.  Gums feel pretty good.  Still have some swollen gums but it is much better than just a few days ago.  I'll stick with the fish diet.  Hope I believe to experience improved stomach days.


----------



## Beach

All things considered I'm doing remarkably well this morning.  So far I'm not all that sore.  I'm not overly tired, yet.  I'll likely become tired out as the day goes on.  The worst of the exericse pain comes later the next day and on the second day.

I'm still talking well.

I'll stick with the wild fish diet.  There is a decent chance this is the diet that will make me well.

I'm going to stop fasting this week.  There is a tropical storm heading this way.  The storm does not appear to pose a big threat, but I want to e good and strong if it should come this way and be more powerful than expected.  I'll go back to eating two meals a day instead of just the one meal.  Weight was 172lbs this morning.


----------



## Beach

I'm gaining confidence that I finally have a diet that will make me well with the wild fish diet.  So far I haven't experienced a bit of serious stomach distress.  I hope I don't jinx myself with saying that but things are looking quite good for the stomach health.  

As this point I'd be looking to add chicken to the diet.  But with this being hurricane season and me wanting to be in decent shape to handle any traveling if need be due to a hurricane coming ashore, I'll stick with the wild fish diet and see if I don't become healthier.  

I'm doing remarkably well after yesterday hard workout.  I did some light weightlifting yesterday, swam for an hour, and walked or jogged for 18 miles.  Not bad for someone typically hurting for energy.  I can push through exercise pain to easily now it seems.  I have lots of experience with it.  
I'm communicating decently well, much better than before.  Holding a conversation is easy.  I talk with a loud firm voice when I want.  

So things are going in the right direction.  

Fingers crossed in the near future that I see the bright blue eyes soon.


----------



## Beach

It is always the second day with me that I'm the most tired after a hard workout.  I'm worn out this morning.  I found myself sleeping in by an hour and easily could have kept on sleeping if given the chance.  Doing decent this morning overall.  I'm going back to eating two meals a day till more detail is known on the tropical storms path.  I'll also cut back on eating nuts and cut back on tiring exercises. Visually I can tell I lost fat last week with the fasting done.  I still have some more fat to lose but I'm getting close to the goal I want to achieve.  Another two weeks of fasting I imagine should be all that is needed.  

Stomach continues to do well on the wild fish diet.  I'm reasonably certain I have the diet that will make me well over time.  All that remains to figure out is if I can eat chicken and turkey or not.  I won't know that till the hurricane season comes to an end.  

Gum health is good.  The gums still are slightly sore from the jr Mints but nothing terrible.  No more bleeding after brushing and flossing.


----------



## Beach

Here of late I've been thinking I should write less.  It appears that I have the diet that will make me well, at last.  But then again it probably would be best to keep writing till I become well.  

I've cut way back on eating nuts today.  I did that out of fear of needing to leave the area due to a tropical storm.  So will be somewhat interesting to see if my stomach does even better with me eating fewer hard to digest nuts.  I wouldn't be suprised if my gut does somewhat better int he days ahead.  

Have been looking ruff.  Course that can cause the mind of wonder about what ifs.  Imagine it is just due to exercising to hard here of late.  I'll be going at a more moderate pace going forward with this being hurricane season.  

Still talking and communicating much better than before.  I like that.  My voice is strong.  I'm not nearly as tired and exhausted as before, so holiding a conversation is easier for me.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  A little bit of excitement as a tropical storm might be coming to this area of Florida within 9 to 10 days it appears.  That is a long ways off, so hard to say.  I'm working to get the house ready just in case.  If a small storm I'll stay at the house.  If a big storm I'll leave town and head north.  

Stomach doing decently well.  A little bit of nausea this morning but nothing unusual.  I'm doing OK overall.  I'll stick with the wild fish diet.


----------



## Beach

The last couple of days I've had to urinate much more often than typically.  I didn't know why.  It has occurred to me though that i began eating chocolate again and it is likely the caffeine in the chocolate causing this.  I'll cut out the chocolate for awhile, at least till this tropical storm is better know.  

Still waiting for more information on the storm.  This morning forecasters had the storm coming directly this direction.  Fingers crossed it goes somewhere else.  If it does come here though I have decent confidence that I'll be able to handle a long drive to the midwest with little issue.  The fish diet has been good to me and my stomach.


----------



## Beach

Today was a stress out day.  I kept reading the different reports about the tropical storm.  Some reports were down right frightening.  And this evening the official report from the hurricane center made the storm look very manageable.  It is expected to just be a tropical storm, not even a hurricane.  I should be able to sit at home and ride it out with ease.  

Having a severe stomach condition can really stress me out if I need to drive somewhere long distance, in this case 2 days.  A 20 mile trip can stress me out.  2 days of driving is terrifying.  Glad it appears that trip does not need to happen.  Course all could change quickly.  These hurricane reports are not the most accurate.  Look like storm days will be Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.  I will prepare for the worst, but am now expected the best case scenario.  

Good  news with my spelling.  It seems like spelling is becoming easier for me.  I'm not going to win any spelling bees, but overall I'm pleased.  This is something I've noticed in the past, a few times when healthier to the stomach my spelling ability suddenly improves greatly.  I can see how to spell words in my minds eye.  Before I couldn't do that.  My father has this spelling issue too.  He has few stomach problems though.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK this morning.  I have a slight pain on the left side of my face and the gums on the left side are slightly sore.  I figure it is due to that being the side of the mouth i chew my food as being the cause but best to note down.  

I have another theory on what my health problem is.  It might be that I'm allergic to bird and instead beef and pork at safe.  The two foods cause the swelling problem due to being tougher to chew.  I have my doubts on the theory though due to the itching pork in particular can cause.  Pork and commercial beef will cause me to itch like mad after eating.  It is an idea though that runs in my mind.  It has me thinking I'm liable to be eating the fish diet for the rest of my life.  My worry about chicken and turkey has to due to always becoming sick to my stomach eventually.  I guess too I shouldn't forget, beef appears to cause me arthritis on my joints.  Can't forget about that.  I'm also much weaker when eating beef and dairy products.  

Weight 174lbs.  I was close to 173lbs.  

Tropical storm coming this way but I'm not stressed this morning about it.  Should be a heck of a storm starting on Monday.  .


----------



## Beach

Doing alright.  Better today than yesterday due to less stress over the tropical storm.  I continue to talk well loudly and with conversation.  With my stomach was improved even further.  I'm well there but would prefer to see further improvement soon.  I'd also like to test chicken out to see if it was safe and good.  Some more variety in the diet would be a plus.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  The last few days I haven't been using the bathroom much.  That's good.  At least I hope so.  It might be a sign of a healing gut.  

About the only other thing that comes to mind is my mind wondering about future foods to add.  I keep thinking eggs are a problem.  Eggs did appear to cause tongue sores or markings.  Then again beef and pork are problems.  They cause itching, arthritis, and likely dental issues.  So I keep reminding myself I've been down this path before.  I better just stick with what appears to be working, the fish diet.  I may not be thrilled with the diet but it is keeping me decently helathy.  I'll have more time to figure things out if i become healthier to the gut.  

Once this storm passes the area I'll have to go on a long bike ride.  Bike rids appar to cause stomach issues a day or two afterwards.  I'll see if that happens on the fish diet.


----------



## Beach

Was thinking about beef, and another negative effect of eating beef is muscle cramping.  Keep away from beef.  It causes to much trouble.  

Once this hurricane passes the area, I'm going to add chicken to the diet.  It is a risk but I'm willing to take the chance.  Sounds good.  I can hardly wait.  Imagine I'll be fine.  I just need to be careful on the fiber and taking to much beet powder.  So no brown rice for me in any large quantity, and beet pwoer to be taken every other day.  And if a tropical storm pops up I can always revert back to eating lots of salmon in olive oil packets.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling very well this morning.  As has been the trend this week I'm using the bathroom less.  Me feeling well this morning and using the bathroom less likely are connected.  Hope the trend continues.  

I might have a fight on my hand, mentally, if I continue to feel as well as I do so far this morning, with my diet.  Part of me wants to begin testing chicken.  THe other part though likes this being well to the stomach and this morning feeling darn well good.  

Weight was 174lbs.  I was quite close to 173lbs.  Once the storm passes I'll get back to the 23 hour fasts.  That drops my weight pretty quickly.  I'll get down to 170lbs soon.  I'll most likely be happier at 165lbs though.


----------



## Beach

Tomorrow should mark the one month since I've been on the wld fish diet.  During that time I have not had one single major stomach issue.  My bathroom habits have improved.  I guess the worst I remember is some slight nausea a few times but even that was minor.  Overall on the negative I appear ruff and relatively unhealthy.  I have a ways to go if I'm on the right track with my diet.  Energy levels are so so.  I'm still often tired.  But I can't beat that being well more or less to the stomach.  

Think tomorrow I'll get back into the swing of things with losing weight, fasting 23 hours and exercising.  I'll likely get back to swimming.  I'm reasonably sure swimming won't make me ill as to often happened in the past while on other diets.  The hurricane forecasts continue to show the storm staying off shore.  If that happens the area should do fine.  Tuesday will e windy and rainy day but somewhat typical weather for this area in the summer time, just being windy and rainy longer than normal.    

Tongue looks good and healthy.  Some pitting on the one finger nail.  No arthritis feelings in the hand joints or knees.  No itching.  Gums feel good and healthy.  I have not bled after brushing and flossing for some time now.


----------



## Beach

This morning I was somewhat caught by surprise.  I urgently needed to use the bathroom.  It was nothing terrible.  The urgency wasn't all that urgent.  But the bathroom was needed quick.  That was the first time I can recall that happening on the fish diet.  i was beginning to think the urgent days were behind me.  In some respects this is good news I suppose.  Yesterday I went for a 20 to 30 minute bike ride.  Bike rides are notorious for causing urgent bathroom needs later on.  I'm going to guess it was the bike ride that caused my problem.  

This is good news as I've known that chicken eating testing times can sometimes have me needing to urgently need to use the bathroom, usually after the usual trouble makers such as bike riding, eating to much fiber, swimming, etc.  When I do begin eating chicken I'll feel more comfortable with it knowning that even with the mighty fish diet I can experience urgent bathroom needs.  

Doing OK this morning.  I'm planning on fasting for the day.  My weigh was a solid 173lbs this morning.  If I'm able to fast for 23 hours I'll be 172lbs in the morning tomorrow or even possibly 171lbs a new record.  So hopefully this will be the last push to reach my fat loss goal.  I'm not to far away I feel for what I'm aiming to achieve.


----------



## Beach

Decent day.  The stomach is holding in there.  At the moment I weigh 172lbs.  Since I'm fasting for 23 hours today I suspect it is mainly water loss.  I wouldn't be surprised if I woke up weighing 171lbs a new low.  

I'm adding chicken to the diet tomorrow.  Fingers crossed all goes well.  I imagine ill do fine.  I'll keep tabs on how things go of course.   So far it appears the tropical storm will be weak and staying away from the area.  Course there is a worst case scenario from the storm, but for now I have good confidence it will just be a strong summer storm for the area that brings lots of rain and windy conditions.


----------



## Beach

Remarkable.  This morning I woke up weighing 171.6lbs.  For the last week I've been eating regularly with my typical 2 meals.  Yet during this time, on the fish diet, the alpha gal diet I lost 2 to 3 lbs.  Well, I'll be aiming for another 5 to 6lbs of weight loss.  I'll make an effort to lose the weight, yet I have a funny feeling that whether I push the weight loss or not, on this diet the weight is coming off.  As i've noticed in the past when I eat beef and pork i swell up and quickly gain weight.  And when eating chicken and fish I lose the weight.  

Ate chicken this morning.  I've added chicken to the diet for two reasons.  One eating fish packets might not be the healthiest thing for me.  And too eating fish all the time grew tiresome.  I'll monitor as always my gut health and other health issues in the days ahead.  Will be interesting too to see if the weight continues to come off as easily when eating chicken more often instead of fish.


----------



## Beach

Only ate chicken meals today and I'm doing alright.  I'm a bit tired this evening but I can blame weight lifting for that.  I had a nice workout.  My arms will be sore tomorrow.  Before the workout my energy levels were higher.  So, so far so good.  I'll keep eating chicken.  

Tomorrow is the big day as the tropical storm passes the area.  Hopefully it will have minimal impact on the area.  Fingers crossed the power does not get knocked out.  That and the possible storm surge have me the most concerned.


----------



## Beach

Today the tropical storm passes the area.  Hope all goes well with it.  Should be good and windy along with rainy this afternoon.  Hope the strong winds don't blow to much sea water onto land.  That would be awful is the island gets flooded.  

Stomach doing OK.  Weight was 172.2 this morning.  I ate two meals yesterday but weigh close to the same as the day before.  Nice.  Eating chicken seems to be working out for me, at least for now.


----------



## Beach

I forgot to note, I'm now eating chicken and turkey meats.  

I am avoiding eggs though.  I've been avoiding eggs for some time now.  In my notes at home I wrote down when I began to avoid eggs, but I'd guess for a few months I've stayed away from eggs.  Eggs appear to cause the tongue sores I've complained about in the past.  If tongue sores are related to my stomach condition, figure best to avoid eggs.  The reason i was feeling better on the fish diet might possibly be due to avoiding eggs.


----------



## Delta_hippo

Hope you safe in the storm and keeping well.  You are inspiring me to eat more fish which can’t be a bad thing


----------



## Beach

Thank you Delta,  I think we are going to do fine.  At the moment, the now hurricane is right off shore to the west of us.  It is raining hard, but the winds are not that bad.  Imagine the worst of Elsa for us should be over with in an hour or two.  

Decent day with the stomach.  I'm somewhat about the stomach and chicken but as I tell myself if the stomach goes sour I can always start eating fish again.  Tongue looks good and healthy.  Energy levels are decent.  Muscles feel good and stronger, relatively.  Gums are healty.  Since I began eating fish the gums have not been bleeding after brushing and flossing.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday I didn't use the mineral spray.  This morning i appear healtheir and I feel slightly better.  I will take a break from the mineral spray supplement and see what happens.  

This morning I weigh 172lbs.  I'll be fasting today most likely.  It would not come as a surprise if I wake up tomorrow weighing 170lbs a new record low.  It will be nice.  I'll be aiming for 165lbs as I do have a bit of belly fat remaining.  

Hurricane storm winds and rain were much worse than i expected last night.  I thought as the storm passed the weather was become better.  In this case that did not happen.  I can imagine when the sun rises I'll see a good amount of flooding in the area, and possible wind damage.  A leaks source was revealed.  I though a bedroom leak was coming from water pipes from above.  Instead now it appears the leak is rain water blown into the side of the house.  Fingers crossed the repair guy shows up today.


----------



## Beach

I weighed 170lbs this morning - nearly.  Have to round down to get the 170lbs but I'm very close.  Another day or two and I should be there without cheating.  I'll need to go to 165bs though to come close to my desired weight loss goal.  

Stomach OK.  Gums are good and healthy.  No bleeding after brushing and flossing.  The gums feel good and pain free.  I'll keep with the alpha gal diet along with avoiding eggs.


----------



## Beach

I have been tired today.  I've been on my feet doing many chores yesterday and this morning.  It caught up with me this afternoon.  It still doesn't take to much to tire me out, which is a bit surprising considering how much exercise I can do at times.  

Found myself nervous about having an upset stomach.  Eating chicken while good for me I feel, is going to play with my mind from time to time.  I did well stomach health wise though.  

I'm still spelling better while on this diet.  Spelling words is much easier I feel. 

Appearance is ruff and worn out.  Gums are in good shape.  Tongue looks good and healthy.


----------



## Beach

I have a result.  I was afraid this would happen.  This morning i woke up in a considerable amount of stomach pain, cramping and some diarrhea.  So it appears eating chicken is not going to work for me.  As of this morning I'm back onto the wild fish diet.  Course there are other possibilities for the stomach trouble.  The chicken eaten was not plain.  It was with spices and flavoring.  I've put a lot of effort in the past looking at spices and flavoring and didn't come to any result.  But it will be something to note and work on in the future.  

So though going forward I better stick with the wild fish diet.  It might have some problems with it, but I'll have to explore those in the future.  

There is a rash on my chest this morning.  It is slight and imagine it will not be around long on the fish diet.  

On the chicken diet I did notice my diarrhea had changed.  I didn't note it down, but I noticed that the diarrhea was more wet.  I also noticed that I was more gassy when eating chicken.  This morning my diarrhea is very wet and I'm very painfully gassy.    

Hope I feel better last this morning.  I have an appointment this later morning to get my hair cut.  It was strange in some senses.  When on the fish diet my hair seemed much shorter.  As soon as i began to eat chicken my hair seemed to grow and become more curly.  On the fish diet I might not need a hair cut afterall.  If this stomach pain does not decrease within a few hours I'll be needing to cancel my afternoon appointment.


----------



## Beach

It's been a few hours since the pains this morning.  I'm doing better though I'm still in some pain and discomfort.  I'll be having this all day I imagine.  I went ahead and canceled my haircutting appointment.  

Remembered something.  One of the reasons why I switched over to eat chicken is thta I felt I wasn't appearing all that healthy eating only salmon in olive oil.  

It reminds me though that at one time I was also blaming ketchup for the poor appearance.  

The fish diet I've been following has been plain.  It typically me eating no spices.  Instead of ketchup I've been using la Choy sweet and sour sauce which is listed without spices.  It just has red peppers in it as a spice.  I've been eating potatoes of course.  So going forward I'll just eat the fish packets but also avoid spices such as ketchup which is full of spices such as garlic, onion powder, black pepper, etc.  

So I'll see where this gets me, the fish diet and avoiding spices, with the exception of the nightshade family being allowed.


----------



## Beach

Continue to do better, but every so often the stomach pain returns.  Overall though the fish diet is working.  At least it seems to be.  I'm feeing better and more energetic.  It is exciting that I might finally have a diet that work at improving my stomach.  

So I'm not sure what makes the fish diet.  It might be that I have alsph gal.  I'm read a number of writings saying those with alpha gal also have trouble with chicken.  

i also could easily see spices being an issue to.  

I'll lean toward the alpha gal idea since pork causes itching all over and swollen gums.  

But I'll be finding out.  I'll eat the fish diet for awhile, till the stomach feels better and then add plain meats to it.


----------



## Beach

I am feeling better this morning compared to yesterday morning.  there remains some stomach pain but it isn't anything overwhelming.  Rash is looking better.  It should be gone soon is my guess.  Skin looks decent overall.  I'll keep with the fish diet.  it does seem to work well for me.  I didn't weigh myself but I'd guess I'm still around 170lbs.


----------



## Beach

THis evening I'm debating to myself whether I should begin adding chicken and eggs to the diet.  I'd eat them plain, with out spices.  Just salt.  The stomach issues have not completely gone away but they have improved nicely.  I don't know.  I'll have to see how I'm thinking in the morning.  The fish diet is good and makes me feel more secure  I have a diet finally at least that seems safe to me, one that will keep the stomach from becoming overly sick.  Eating chicken and eggs would be risky, but I like the idea of variety in the the diet and I do feel I messed up in the when eating a similar diet and eating lots of fiber.  So I'll see.  Most likely I have alpha gal along with a problem with chicken but I'll find out.  If stomach woes happen on the diet I can always go back to the wild fish diet and feel better soon after.  

This evening I weight 173lbs.  I'll likely be 172lbs in the morning.  I want to get back to losing weight.  So hopefully the chicken will not upset my stomach.  The only spice I'll be eating is rosemary extract which is added to the chicken.


----------



## Beach

172lbs.  I'm keeping the weight off.  It is the cheese that packs on the weight for me at least and I'm avoiding cheese.  That helps.  

Stuck with this fish diet this morning.  Figured the main reason why I added chicken to the diet was due to concerns of looking unhealthier and fish not supplying enough nutrients.  I probably was wrong.  It was the ketchup I ate and all the spices in the ketchup that was the likely problem.  

I can stick with the fish diet easier if I appear healthier and I do, i appear healthier this morning.  Skin looks good.  Tongue is health in appearance.   
I still have some stomach issues but they were improved this mornig.  The cramping wasn't that bad.  

Kind of laughed at an 80s movie I watched yesterday.  The characters were joking about someone ballooning up to 180lbs and being a real lard ass as the movie described.  I think today the average weight is 180lbs.  I'll be making another push to get my weight down to 165lbs.  I'll be happy once I reach that goal.    

 .


----------



## Beach

Today was a better day.  The stomach cramping was gone.  Ive done well today.  

The big news is this later afternoon I weigh 171lbs.  I was pretty close to 170lbs.  So there is a remote chance I'll come in at 169lbs in the morning.  I'm not counting on that weight but it would be nice to crack the 160 range.  

Rash gone.  Skin is looking good and healthy.  I'll stick with the wild fish diet.  I pick up my parents at the airport on Wednesday.  I hate long car trips with this stomach issue, but I'm confident the fish diet will keep the stomach in good shape.  I should be able to make the hour long driving with out issue.


----------



## Beach

I reached the 160 range this morning!  I came in at 169.8lbs.  Awesome.  So i have another 4 lbs to go and then I'll see if I want to continue to 160lbs or not.  It does appear the area of fat I want to get rid of is finally going away.  For me the secrete of losing weight is to avoid cheese and fast every so often.  The weight is coming off that way.  

Last night I was ever so sick to the stomach.  It was pretty typical stuff actually for when I fast.  For what ever reason when I fast in the evening I can be slightly ill to the stomach.  The worst happens when I eat chicken and eggs though.  Being on the fish diet it happened though it is very small.  

Appear ruff this morning but that is common after a 23 hour fast.


----------



## Beach

A little worn out today.  I lifted weights, and swam this morning so I'll be worn out tomorrow too most likely.  Stomach doing OK.  I'm sticking with the wild fish diet.  It seems to do my stomach good.  It will be interesting to find out if spices are a problem at least with appearance.  I'm avoiding spices also, eating plainly.  I'll do active with fasting this week so I'll have plenty of opportunity to appear run down.  If spices are eatn imagine I'll look even most run over.  At least that si the guess.  It might be the chicken, or beef causing the problems.


----------



## Beach

As expected, a bit tired and fatigued this morning due to yesterdays weight lifting.  Doing OK all things considered.  Stomach OK this morning.  Appearance decent.  About all that is left for me to do I feel is to figured out if I have an allergy to chicken and eggs or an allergy to spices.  I'll figure that out by years end.  The fish diet though does appear to be a safe diet for me, knock on wood.  The illnesses I experience on this wilf fish diet have been mild and livable.  Over time i suspect I'll be able to recover on this diet.  .


----------



## Beach

At this point I've pretty much forgotten how I felt when I became sick.  All i know is I added spicy chicken foods to the diet, and 4 to 5 days later I developed severe cramping and worse diarrhea.  Taking the spicy chicken foods out of my diet has resulted in my stomach improving.  And it has remained improved.  Sometime in the future I'll just eat plain chicken, only salt added as seasoning.  

I didn't weigh myself this morning but will guess I'm 170lbs or possibly 169lbs.  Energy levelsl decent.  Appearance ruff but not horrible.  Sin looks improved.  The rash is pretty much gone.


----------



## Beach

I have a slight upset stomach this evening.  It's of little pain and discomfort.  At least up to now it isn't causing me to much issue.  It is likely caused by eating to many cashew nuts.  I've been going over board on the nuts of late.  I need to be more careful. 

For what ever reason I have good confidence that it is spices that are my greatest problem for the stomach.  Fiber can be an issue too.  I'll stick with the fish diet though.  It seems to be working for what ever reason.  I've wondered if the fish oils are helping me too.  Fish oil can reportedly have an anti inflammatory effect.  It might be why I'm having more success with this diet that eating plain with beef or chicken.  hard to say of course.  So spices and pork are my trouble making food items, at least in my mind this evening.

Forgot to note down, avoiding cheese is not only good for helping me keep my weight down but I suspect helpful with the energy levels and stomach.  There is little doubt cheese eating does help some with stomach pains.  It also mask pains I feel too, which is not necessarly good when I'm trying to figure out what foods are trouble makers.  .


----------



## Beach

I weighed 172lbs this morning.  Disgusting.  It happens though.  THe more I fast the more I put on weight I notice.  Then suddenly my weight drops.  i'm not sure what is going on with that.  

Look decent and healthy.  I'm going to go back to eating 2 meals a day and exercise so that I burn 1400 calories.  That has worked in the past at dropping the weight and fat.  I'm pretty close to my goal it appears so hopefully not to much more of this is needed. 

I'll keep avoiding spices, and pork.  I'm only eating fish so other foods are avoided too.  Energy levels this morning are good.  The hard workout fatigue I had early in the week finally seems to have gone away.


----------



## Beach

Has an idea that has been running in my head the last few days that is worth noting down.  I can remember reading in the past a doctor from the 30s and 40s saying that chocolate can block the absorption of minerals and minerals are important for teeth and healing.  

So I notced a week ago or so that I felt better when I avoid chocolate.  I figured it was the caffeine that was the problem.  Now I'm wondering if it is the mineral blocking substance that was the issue.  

I'll keep avoiding chocolate and see if my eyes turn blue and if I continue to feel better avoiding it.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting, today has been a special day.  I've been feeling wonderful.  My body feel good.  This is living.  Hope I get to experience more days like this going forward.  It will make eating the fish diet easier.  I'm staying away from chocolate, spices, and only eating fish i olive oil for meat.


----------



## Beach

I'm not feeling as well this morning as I was yesterday.  The problem this morning is exercise fatigue.  I worked out harder yesterday to reach my calorie burning goal of 1400, twice than normal.  I'm not feeling badly though overall.  It will likely be a tiring day but I'll be fine I imagine.  My plan is to swim hard once again this morning.  I want to reach my exercise goal once again.  Once I reach my weight loss goal in the future I'll have to make sure not to get fat once again if it can be avoided.  Cheese will be eaten in limited amounts.


----------



## Beach

Good day.  I only ate one meal.  I might get back to the two regular meal days with the 3rd day being a 23 hour fast.  I appear decently healthy.  That is important.  I'll keep avoiding spices, only eat wild caught fish, and avoid chocolate.  

Wieight is 169lbs at the moment.  There is a decent chance that I'll wake up weighing 168lbs a new low.  I'll be just 3 pounds away from my current goal of 165lbs.  

No stomach cramping pain and diarrhea since avoiding spices and chicken from a week ago.  I'm feeling pretty good in my mind that it is a spice that is the problem, such as garlic and onions.  The fish likely helps since it is a good source of omega 3 EPA/DHA which has anti inflammatory effects.  I'm guessing that is why I'm doing better this time around with avoiding spices.  Time will tell in the end.  Avoiding chocolate might be beneficial also as reportedly chocolate can have some laxative effects according to some people.  It also can bloke absorption of minerals according to some writings.  I've seen some disagree with that though.


----------



## Beach

After eating breakfast I'm feeling pretty beat up and tired.  I'll take an easy today.  I'll let my body recover.  The last two days with swimming, walking, and some weight lifting I've been stressing the body harder than normal.  

Weight was 169.2 lbs this morning.  I was close to 168 but not quite there.  Appearance wise it does seem I've lost some fat.  

Stomach mildly upset.  That seems common after a 23 hour fast.  Overall though I'm doing well.  Everything seems normal.  As writing down a few weeks ago, on the wild fish diet my feet appear nice and healthy, pink in color.  They can be a bit on the blue side sometimes.  I figure my circulation is better.


----------



## Beach

For the last few days my skin has been looking good and healthy.  It's nice.  And it's an easy way for me to tell I'm on a good diet I believe.  So I like it.  It makes eating the fish diet easier.  

Sometimes though I'll begin adding chicken to the diet, eating it with only salt added to see what happens.  Probably next week after Wednesday I'll do that.  

For today I was feeling beat up for the first half of the day.  I exercised hard the days before.  Today was a nice rest day.  Tomorrow I'll likely get back to workout, swimming and such.  I want to lose these last few pounds.  I'm so close so no reason to back off.  

Stomach was good today.


----------



## Beach

Feeling a bit on the tired and fatigued side this morning.  I might end up taking an easy today also.  it will be good to recover.  

I'm enjoying the diet and the good results seen.  I'll stick with eating wild caught fish, avoiding spices, and avoiding chocolate along with pork.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a miserable day.  My back hurts.  I've twisted it up good with all the exercising done, swimming, jogging, walking weight lifting.  I must have done a good amount of damage as I have that cold feeling that can come over me when I over stress myself with exercise.  I also have a very slight cough.  I don't expect much from this but hoping that by tomorrow I'll be doing better.  It is normal yearly stuff.  Since a few times a year this happens.  I suspect I will feel better tomorrow as I' already feeling better this later afternoon.  The cold feeling I have makes me want to pee quite a bit more than normal.  I hate it.  Before lunch I weighed myself with close on and found myself at 171lbs.  That is one or two pounds less than typical.  Miserable stuff.  

Bought some fish oil.  It is to be delivered today.  Figured it would be a good idea for me to take a little fish oil from this point forward.  

Stomach OK thankfully.  Appearance healthy.  My eyes have been bluish ever since I began avoiding spices.  Glad to see that.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing better this morning.  The back does not hurt.  The coughing is nearly gone.  Don't know what is up with that.  on the negative my energy levels are low.  It iwll likely be another slow day for me.  Overall though I'm heading in the right direction.  

Appear healthy.  Thta's important.  Keep avoiding spices.  Something is going on there.  Skin looks good and healthy.  No rash.


----------



## Beach

Think I figured out where the slight coughtng i coming from.  The other day they sprayed the lawn and plants with chemicals.  When outside it smells chemically.  I'm guessing that is the caught.  To do a test on it this morning I left the house to see if I stopped coughing.  And sure enough it seemed that the slight coughing stopped.  Time will tell of couse.  Hopping there is a good long rain this evening to wash much of this area.  

Back feels good.  Energy levels are not the best but I'm rebounding in that area.  Maybe by tomorrow I'll be back at it.


----------



## Beach

Coughing tis morning is better it seems.  I cough some but not as much as before.  THe house I'm staying in currently not only had poisons sprayed outside recently, the temperature is kept cooler than I enjoy.  Come the evening I find myself chilled.  So today in the day I'm moving out going back home.  I'm leaving a day early but it will be for the best I believe.  That evening chill can be hard to deal with.  

Stomach somewhat sore but manageable so far.  Apperance healthy.  Keep avoiding spices.  I'll continue to only eat salmon in olive oil packets.


----------



## Beach

I still have the annoying cough.  I'm doing OK though.  If anything I'm doing better today.  I've decided to stop eating nuts for awhile as nuts can irritate my digestive system.  An irritated gut can cause of kinds of odd symptoms I've noticed in the past.  Similar happens when I eat to much fiber.  Fiber can cause me to feel chilled all over, and develop aches and pains. 

Outside of that, stomach doing well.  Since avoiding nuts this afternoon gas levels are down.  Little doubt nuts can make me a little gassy.  I'm looking forward to buying some plain chicken and to begin eating that.  I'll keep everything else the same in the diet.


----------



## Beach

Mixed news this morning.  The cold or allergy coughing continues this morning.  I'm also feeling tired and achy.  Once again I think I am feeling better. I'm not coughing as much so far this morning.  The good, avoiding nuts does have me feeling slightly better.  Last night too I was looking healthier.  i feltthat was a sure sign my digestive system was stressed.  Nuts can be hard to digest.  

Looking forward to seeing plain chicken to the diet.  I guess the only spice in it will be rose marry extract.  

Stomach decent.  Appearance healthy.  Last night I looked very healthy.  It was good to see.


----------



## Beach

I am doing much better.  There is very little coughing this morning.  About my only complaint now is feeling sore somewhat.  I'll keep avoiding nets macadamia nuts in particular.  Cashew nuts likely are OK but I'll stay away from them for awhile.  

My weight this morning was a surprise.  In the last week I have not fasted.  I've been eating 3 meals somedays.  Yet I weighed 168lbs this morning.  I guess I had lost 1 pound.  the theory seems to be holding.  Beef, pork and dairy products cause me to swell up and gain weight.  Fish, chicken and turkey causes me to lose weight.  it does have me thinking of the condition alpha gal.  

The last time I ate spices, spicy chicken foods, a week or two ago, I developed some stomach issues.  i blamed the spices for that.  I mighthave been wrong though.  It might have been the nuts I was eating at the time.  I'll test that out sometime in the future.  For now I'll test out plain chicken for awhile and see how that does for me.  Bought some chicken this morning.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing better this moring.  I'm feeling stronger.  I'm still not jogging around in the morning but my strength is close to being back to allow that.  I'm coughing little.  I'm appearaning healthy.  I'll keep avoiding chocolate, nuts, spices, and only eating plain chicken and salmon in olive oil packets.  It is good to appear healthy.  That makes it easier to stick with the diet, a feeling that I'm on the right track.


----------



## Beach

I'm certainly doing better today.  I did some exercising this morning.  I found myself on my feet quite a bit too helping out with chores.  I was worn out after then, but it was good to do that.  So I'm making progress.  I'm pretty certain it was the macadamia nuts that did me in.  They have done similar in the past.  For what ever reason I felt it wouldn't be an issue this time.  Another issue is that I'm not using the bathroom much.  I think normally the nuts would be out of the system by now, but with the gut doing better that doesn't feel like it is the case.


----------



## Beach

I added plain chicken to the diet a few days ago.  Today makes the second day of eating chicken.  So far I'm not feeling good about the trial.  I ate chicken in the morning and later that morning was feeling worn down as mentoned earlier.  Not sure what to make of that.  THink I'll go back to the salmon in olive oil diet for a couple days and see how I respond.  

With that said today has been a better day.  The cough is all but gone.  Energy levels are lousy but many days I feel lousy with low energy.  I also cough more in the evening and I'm coming up to the time I cough te most.  I'll find out if that remains an issue soon.


----------



## Beach

I did very well last night.  There wasn't much of a cold feeling as I can get in the evening.  As a result I coughed very little.  My throat had been a little sore, but that is no longer the case.  I felt a little weak waking up this morning but now I'm feeling stronger.  I still have a ways go with that though.  Imagine I can do some light weight lfting today though.  

Appearance healthy.  Stomach OK.  I still have some cramping feelings, from eating nuts, though I'm avoiding nuts.  So I stll need to get that out of my system.  

So improvements are being seen.


----------



## Beach

Tomorrow I'm going to in to be tested for COVID.  The problem I've had is that the symptoms of COVID overall with the my colitis symptoms.  I've been experiencing fatigue a litlte worse than typical.  Fatigue is a mainstay with my colitis.  I've been having chills in the evening.  Having chills happens with my colitis sometimes.  I've had a cough and while not a typical colitis symptom, even being phlyemy and coughing sometimes happens when the stomach is irritated.  So the symptoms have been hanging in for 5 to 6 days now so I better get tested for COVID just in case.  

I've been passing on the vaccine due to fears of it having gelatin in it.  I react badly to gelatin.  Both pork and bee gelatin are bad news for me.  Come to find out though that while some sights say there is gelatin in the COVID vaccines, the CDC's web sight says none of the 3 vaccines have gelatin in them.  Grrr.....  

So I'll test see what the results are.  For the last coulple of days I have been feeling better.  For the last 2 nights i've not experienced chills.  The coughing is not gone but it has improved.  The fatigue is better though still with me.  So I'm improving I believe thankfully.  If I'm lucky I'll continue to improve and have natural immunity, if i have the virus.  If I have something else going on then in the future I'll sign up for the COVID vaccine after reseracing even future that it doesn't have gelatin in it.


----------



## Beach

Mixed bad to report this morning.  The really good news s that the fatigue is gone.  I'm feeling good and strong relatively/  I walk steady.  I feel as if I could do a workout with weights if I chose to do so.  

The bad news, it does appear more like I have an infection.  I've developed a slight runny nose.  I'm also losing my appetite.  Just a few bites of food has me feeling full.  Eating more has me thinking of upchucking.  Hope this feeling passes quickly.  

So not good.  I was just hoping this was typical colitis stuff I deal with.  Instead it very well could be COVID or some other infection.  I'll be finding out soon enough with testing at 10:00.  

Oh, annoying cough remains with me.  It is about the same.  Slept well last night.  No issuee with sleeping though I cough some.


----------



## Beach

I really am feeling quite well this morning.  I'm close to being back to normal it seems.  

With that said, I had an upset stomach for  a bit.  It felt similar to what happens when I eat chicken.  I ate chicken a few days ago, twice, and it likely took a bit for it to work its way through the digestive system.  Disappointing.  I'll be testing once again in the months ahead though.  

Weight 169lbs this morning.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK today.  Wish I was doing even better but overall progress is being made.  When I walk around I feel decently strong.  The fatigue has lifted.  I'm not all that strong, at least not as strong as hoped but overall compared to a couple days ago I'm doiing better.  I'm not walking aruond much today due to stomach cramping.  I figure either the chicken eaten a few days ago is responsible for that, or the NO supplement I've been taking.  I'll get back to taking NO every other day and see if that helps.


----------



## Beach

I eventually got rid fo the poop causing me uncomfortable cramping.  I've been able to move around this later afternoon.  It is always difficult to say if I better or not, but I believe I'm doing better.  I'm stronger.  I'm a little light headed, but not as bad in previous days.  I suspect I could jog around if I choose to do so.  

The annoying cough remains.  It makes it tough to talk.  I've always had trouble talking due to my colitis.  This cough adds to that problem.  

Boredom is a big problem right now.    

Well, hope I continue to improve with what ever I have.  I'm leaning more toward infection, possibly COVID at this point but test results will not be in for another 3 to 4 days I was told.  If I'm lucky by that time I'll be more back to my normal self.  It does have me thinking now that i know the vaccines do not have gelatin in them that I had been vaccinated.  But if I do end up having COVID, the disease up to this point has not been horrible.  Having natural immunity isn't a bad deal either.  Hope that continues of course, the continue to improve.    

I'll be staying away from chicken.  I'm pretty certain that is what caused the cramping.


----------



## Beach

I am doing well this morning.  I'm coughing but not as much.  Energy levels are improved.  Overall compared to the previous week this morning is nice.  Hopefully the worst is behind me and I can move forward.  

The chicken experiment is disappointing.  I was hoping it was the spices that caused me health stomach issues.  Seems it is just the chicken.  It goes with pork.  The grass fed beef is still a mystery somewhat as I've been able to make myself well with grass fed beef.  Well is a relative term.  Course grass fed gelatin has caused me a great deal of health problems, from dizziness to weakness.    

Weight 168lbs. I was pretty close to 167lbs.  Seems on the fish diet I just keep losing the weight without trying.  .


----------



## Beach

Stomach is better today.  I haven't been moving around a whole bunch other than a 30 minute walk this morning.  I'm still tired and fatigued some feel once again I'm doing better.  I'm been taking my temperature all day and so far no fever detected.  That is what I suspected.  It doesn't feel as if I've had a fever over the last week.  Outside of that not a whole lot to report.  Heard once again I'm appearing healthy ever since I started the fish diet.  Nice to hear.  My cough is still with me but so far it does apear to be less coughing.   i can even breath in faster and not experience that tickling feeling that brings on the coughing.


----------



## Beach

Test results came in and they are positve for COVID.  Disappointing but now I know.  I'll need to isolate.  If I'm lucky I'll be feeling well enough to rest again in a few days.  The coughing issue has improved nicely this evening.  I'm talking quite well.  Fatigue is with me, but fatigue is always with me.  That is always a constant battle with my colitis.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling half way decent this morning.  I decided to avoid potatoes and nightshade.  I remembered in the past htat it seemed I had more energy when I avoided nightshade.  So far it is working.  Might just be a coincidence might be short term, but for now this morning it is working.  

Stomach is OK.  I've found myself snacking a little this morning.  Good sign I believe.


----------



## Beach

I am better today.  I'm taling better.  I do have coughing fits at time but they seem to beless.  It feels like there is less mucas in my throat.  I'm not exactly brimming over with energy but hopefully that will come with time.  Course now i'm wondering what effect avoiding nightshade has had on this.  I have a bunch of questionable foods, with nightshade being near the top.  Regardless think I better avoid nightshade.


----------



## Beach

The morning is starting out encouraging.  I've not experienced a coughing fit up to te point.  I'm feeling relatively strong.  My sense of smell has returned.  I can smell everything it now seems.  So nice way to beging the morning.  

Stomach doing OK.  I'll keep avoiding the nightshade family.  I forgot to weight myself but I've lost a few more pounds I can tell .


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling pretty decent this morning.  I have more energy.  It really does seem like evr since I stopped eating nightshade my energy levels have rebounded some.  I have a long ways to go before I can joke about this but Imight end up joking that COVID was the best thing to happen to me. Regular taste is coming back  Some food were tasting awful just a few days ago.  So overall I'm pleased with the direction I'm heading.  .


----------



## Beach

Today has been a pretty good day.  I've had decent energy levels.  I've gotten a number of item dont around the house.  I'm still taking an easy in general but compared to days before I was a busy bee.  Something I noticed today is that I haven't been constantly running to pee.  I seem to be retaining water today, more typical.  Good sign I'm guessing.  

I'm going to call the nightshade avoidance a co-factor in my improvement of late. . 

I likely still have a ways to go till 100% back but if this good health continues I'lll likely be testing again within a ay or two.


----------



## Beach

166lbs this morning.  I keep losing the weight ever since I stopped eating beef, pork and dairy.  I've known for awhile now that eating beef or pork will quickly result in weight gain.  Sometimes the weight gain can be large.  Makes sense that avoiding those foods results in weight loss.  

A bit tired this morning.  Since I was retaining water yesterday I began to feel a bit cooler.  And last night I didn't sleep as well, feeling cooler.  And feeling cold tends to zap my energy levels.  So will be interesting to see how the day ends up.  It isn't starting out as well as the recent previous days though.  I'm no feeling awful though.  I'll as i have been doing take an easy.


----------



## Beach

I am feeling better, more energetic than I thought this morning.  I'm once again not overly filled with energy but have found myself doing chores, running around a bit.  It's good.  I guess the slight chill I've experienced made it more difficult for me get around, but once around I'm doing fine.


----------



## Beach

165lbs.  I am feeling pretty good this morning.  Energy levels are decent.  Stomach is good.  I've hardly had to use the bathroom of late.  i don't know if that is due to the diet or what.  I like it regardless.  Overall it is a good morning so far.  Think I better sign up fortesting to see if i still have the virus though i still cough and i'm still a bit tried.  

I'll stick with the fish diet, I'm eating eggs too, and I'll avoid nightshade family.


----------



## Beach

It has been a good day.  Energy levels are decent.  I'm not coughing all that much. 

Tainking about it, hope I'm wrong about the nightshade.  I'd guess I am.  It was likely more of a coincidence that I felt better aftering.  But I'll stick with avoiding as avoiding nightshade, along with beef, pork, and dairy is working well with the gut.  I'll stick with the alpha gal diet keeping fiber levels low.  It sure has worked with the weight loss too.  Avoiding chocolate has been a benefit also but that is likely due to avoiding caffein.  Caffeine does seem to have a mild laxative effect.


----------



## Beach

The big thing running in my mind with the diet is whether eggs are OK to eat or not.  Over the last week I've had eggs 4 times.  The eggs have been a nice flavor addition to the diet.  Health wise though I'm not certain where they are good or not for me.  I suspect I look less healthy after eating eggs.  That is always hard to say though.  I think I'll cut out the eggs for the next week and see what happens.  I like eggs.  They don't effect me negatively as pork or beef but in the past at least i've had stomach issues with chicken and eggs.  The issues came about from either to much fiber or a long 23 hour fast.  For what ever reason when I'd fast I'd often have a flareup in the evening when eating lots of bird foods.  It's very confusing.  But I'm skittish with chicken and eggs anymore.  Eating fish packets does grow old though. 

Go in at 10:10 for COVID testing.  Fingers crossed test results come back negative tomorrow.  I'm certainly close to being back to normal.  I'm feeling pretty good this morning so far.  Cough is little.  Energy levels are quite good.


----------



## Beach

165lbs.  I wasn't that far from 164lbs.  Nice to see. 

Doing well this morning.  Appearing healthier as I suspected would happen after avoiding eggs.  Not much of a test with that but one to keep an eye on.  Stomach OK.  Overall it looks to be a good morning.  With the weight loss and lack of weight lifting my shorts are quite lose.  My belt is likely to go up another notch, to the 3rd notch to keep them fitting.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting down, I can breath in deeply and not cough.  That's been one of my issues for the past week, deep breathing.  It would irritate my lungs resulting in coughing.


----------



## Beach

I feel great this morning.  No Coughing.  Energy levels are nice and elevated.  Stomach is good.  WIth the fish diet I have a diet that keeps the gut in good shape.  I'm not well to the stomach on the fish diet but am half way there.  With any luck over time the gut will heal up on the fish diet.  Course the hope is that foul is safe to eat.  I suspect it is, it likely just takes time too.  I am a bit nervous of foul too since I've had some negative reactions that might have been causes by other reasons.  Only time can tell.  So off to a good start for the new week.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling very strong and energetic today.  I've done 50 pushups and feel as if I could do more.  It is quite exciting.  I'm going to attribute that to avoiding nightshade.  I've been doing the alpha gal diet for awhile, eating mainly fish yet I've not had good energy levels.  In the past I've come to find avoiding nightshade family to be helpful with energy levels.  So hope this good energy continues.  I'll remain avoiiding nightshade and eating fish and eggs from time to time.


----------



## Beach

It is a wonderful morning.  I'm feeling very good so far.  I'll keep avoiding nightshade.  It does appear to help my energy levels graetly when avoiding.  The only nightshade I've been eating this year is potatoes and I don't really care much for potatoes anyway.  The stomach is doing very well also on the fish diet.  I'm eating eggs too to a lesser extent.  It is good though overall.  Fingers crossed that by the end of the year I'm feeling very well on this diet.  

Weight 165lbs.  I want to drop down to 16olbs.


----------



## Beach

I should note down that I'm close to 3 months avoding beef and dairy.  That is likely why I have good energy levels, have a good stomach too.  I was reading an interesting interview of a doctor that treats Alpha Gal.  He said some of his patients have found grass fed beef easier to digest.  he suggests avoiding it though.  That would be what I've found and if I have alpha gal has caused a good amount of confusion for me.  

To my surprise he brought up that *Carrageenan is high in the substance found in beef and pork that causes alpha gal.  It is one of the few plant items that is a trouble maker.  *


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling good this morning.  My energy levels are nice and elevated.  And this is the second day after working out on my arms.  Typically I'd be the most sore and most tired on the second day.  I'll stick with the diet of avoiding gelatin, beef, pork and dairy, along with nightshade.  It is working.  Gut is decent.  It has been a long while since I had a flare up.  Weight was 166lbs this morning.  I'd like to reach 160lbs.  I still have some fat around the belly area that I'd like to see gone.


----------



## Beach

It has been another wonderful day with high energy levels.  I'll stick with the diet or avoiding beef, pork, gelatin, and dairy products along with nightshade family.  It took awhile for the diet to work but it certainly has me feeling energetic.  

As usual I'm excerisig hard now that I have good energy levels.  I'd complain in the past about this, but it is no use.  I'm going to use the new energy.  And I can tell a difference between stomach causing fatigue and exercise pains.  So stick with the alpha gal diet and avoiding nightshade.


----------



## Beach

I've feeling mixed this morning.  I slept poorly.  It felt like that was due to exercising hard.  I'm also feeling exercise fatigue.  WIth that said I'm feeling decent though.  My energy levels are good.  I'm feeling upbeat.  Health overall is decent, stomach included.  I can get used tohaving a stomach that is not painful all the time.  I'm not well to the stomach but it has been some time since I was experiencing cramping and pain overall.  So it is a good morning.  Hope the rest of the day goes well.  I'll stick withthe alpha gal diet and also avoiding nigthshade family.


----------



## Beach

It has been another wonderful day with lots of energy.  I am feeling a littel stressed from all the exercising I'd done.  TOmorrow I'm likley to take more of an easy.  I like being active when I can but don't want to beat myself up to much.  Also the stomach is good.  It was neat today.  I was asked to run to the hardware store.  All to often much a drive would stress me out some.  I'd be worried over being sick to the stomach.  I've been well though for some time now, well being well is relative, but I found myself not worried about the drive.  I just hooped into the car and drove to the hardware store.  It was great.  Hope these good energy and better stomach days continue.  

Eyes are blue but not bright blue.  I'd like to see the bright blue eyes.  When that happens it is as if my body is turning back on, powering up.


----------



## Delta_hippo

So glad to read some good entries from you Beach and glad you are over the worst of covid.  I hope things continue to go well with the diet it would be nice for you to have a good run of feeling better.  Keep going  seems like all your efforts are starting to pay off


----------



## Beach

Thanks Delta for the works of encouragement.  I appreciate that very much.   

It is an exciting time for me with the stomach and much better energy levels.  Fingers crossed this time I can keep the good going.  I think I'll be able to this time.  I'm feeling quite positive about my chances this time.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling good and energetic this morning.  It is wonderful.  Course I'm wondering what helped me so much, the Alpha Gal diet or avoiding nightshade.  Hard to say with certainty and so I'll stick with both avoidance.  Weight 166lbs.  That's pretty good considering I'm eating two meals a day and weight lifting.


----------



## Beach

It was another wonderful day full of energy.  I can tell though that I'm exercising a little to hard.  At least I appear stressed.  Tomorrow will be a good day to recover.  I'll take an easy and only exercise lightly.  

That said I am looking to drop another 5 lbs and I'm not sure I can do that without starting up once again my 23 hour fasts.  Those stress me out also, and kill my energy levels.  So I'm not entirely sure I'll do this fasting now though it would be nice to lose the weight.  Hard to believe but I'm dropped around 40lbs.  It does appear the diet of avoiding beef, pork, and dairy products, along with gelatin helped greatly.  For what ever reason I gain weight quicly when eating pork or beef.  

So good day.  I feel good an energetic this evening too.  Stomach doing decently well.  Always can do better there though.


----------



## Beach

It is wonderful.  I'mfeeling good an strong this morning.  Energy levels are up.  

I am seriously thinkng I'll get back to the23 hour fasts in order to lose the 5 lbs.  Don't know if this is the best idea I've had.  I love the good energy I've been experiencing.  The fasting will undoubtably take away much of my energy.  Will see.  Losing 5lbs shouldnt take long if I do fast.  

Weight after breakfast was 168.2bs.


----------



## Beach

It has been another great day with good energy levels.  i find myself doing chores and projects that all to often I'd put off due to being tired and worn out.  Now when I see something that should be done I get on it right away.  Stomach is well.  It could be better but it hasn't been a pain.  

Starting tomorrow I want to begin to lose the last bit of weight/fat.  I'm likely only 5 lbs away from what I'm looking for.  That should be relatively easy to lose. So I'll begin fasting for 23 hours a day a few times a week.  That seems to drop me a pound or two a week.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling pretty well this morning.  My energy levels are good.  I'll keep avoding nightshade and beef, pork, and dairy. 

I'm going to do a 23 fast today.  I've been expecting my energy levels are fall due to the fasting.  I might be wrong about that though.  In the past I've testing energy levels while fasting 23 hours when following the alpha gal diet.  Doing this did cause my energy levels to crash.  

I've not testest my energy levels on a 23 hour fast while avoiding nightshade.  This will be new.  So I need to consider that if I wake up tomorrow and my energy levels are good that it is the avoidance of nightshade plants that is helping me the most.  

Weight after breakfast was 167lbs.


----------



## Beach

Today I'm fasting and so far I'm doing very well with my energy levels.  I'm feeling good and energetic.  I appear lousy which tends to happen when I fast but that isn't a big deal.  So kind of exciting.  Being energetic this later afternoon deal have me thinking avoiding nightshade is why I'm experiencing good energy levels.  

Stomach is good too.  Weight last I checked was 165lbs.  I very well could wake up weighing 163lbs.


----------



## Beach

I really am energetic this evening.  This is a surprise.  I should be worn out, beat up.  And I exercised hard today.  It is great to be feeling so well and energized with just eating one meal. 

Just avoiding nightshade isn't the only cause of the high energy.  I'm also eating cashews which helps, taking a mineral supplement.  It is one that I spray onto my skin.  Course avoiding pork and pork gelatin too.  That's an allergy for sure.  Eating fish likely helps too.  There is something about fish and possibly fish oil that helps my stomach.  I bought some fish oil but for some reason haven't begun taking it.  That needs to change.  I'm also avoiding chocolate which might be helping also.  I know that when I eat to much chocolate I can experience muscle cramping.  I've read that chocolate can block mineral absorption.  Possibly avoiding chocolate is helping greatly also.  

Staying with my parents tonight.  The air conditioner broke and the repair guy can't come out till tomorrow morning.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing well after the 23 hour fast.  Energy levels are not bad.  I do have a mild upset stomach.  There is something about fasting resulting in diarrhea.  Butit is mild and not a big issue.  So, it was a good experiment.  Nightshade avoidance is important, most likely.  Course something else could be going on, but the good energy most likely mainly comes from avoiding the nightshade family.  It is also what likely caused the arthritis in my hards and knee.


----------



## Beach

Well, I am tired and worn out after all after yesterday fast.  The fatigue seems to be due to exercising to much, but also from only eating one meal yesterday.  So I'll have to keep an eye on the tropics to see if any storms are heading this way.  If a tropical storm is moving in this direciton best that I have some good energy.


----------



## Beach

164lbs this morning.  That is a new weight loss low.  

Energy levels are not that good this morning.  I also have a very mild upset stomach.  I'm going back to eating two meals a day for the rest of the week.  A tropical storm is now predicted to be coming this way.  I want to have good energy for that.  I've also cut out the beet powder supplement since it can make me a little gassy.  Want to not have stomach cramping if I can avoid that.


----------



## Beach

I'm dragging today.  My energy levels are quite low.  So the day of fasting did ware me out and it now has me reconsidering my bias toward nightshade avoidance as helping the most with increased energy.  I better make sure to keep avoiding beef, pork and dairy also, or the alpha gal diet.  

Hopefully by tomorrow I'll be more energetic.  The storm will be here by Saturday.  I want to be energetic by then.


----------



## Beach

I can note to much at times, but important to type down I'm coming back to life.  My energy seems to be returning this later afternoon.  I also appear healthier.  So most likely what took away my energy was to much exercise and to little food.  I'll plan on getting back to losing weight next week after the tropical storm passes.


----------



## Beach

'm tired and fatigued again this morning.  Rather sucks.  I did lose more weight coming in at a new low of 163lbs this morning.  It might be losing weight tires me out.  Also I have been eating more nuts and raisons of late which in turn could be irriating the gut which tires me out.  Regardless this lousy energy should eventually pass.  I'm eating the same diet and eventually I should see consistent better energy.  Once I have some consistent good energy is when i can begin testing new foods to the diet.  .


----------



## Beach

I might have figured out why I've had low energy or a few days.  I have two types of crackers that I'll eat.  One is a mix of different items.  Anther is a rice chip.  Typically I eat the crackers of may different ingreidents.  Of late I've been eating the all white rice chip crackers.  Today I thought I'd pass on the rice chips.  Insterda I at the other crackers I typically eat.  As a result this evening I'm feeling more energetic and I've gained 2 to 3 pounds today.  I'm guessing that the rice crackers were irritating my gut which in turn was tiring me out.  I'll know more tomorrow if the theory is right.


----------



## Beach

Tired and mild upset stomach this morning.  Disappointing.  In partciular with two tropical storms heading this direciton, with one storm possibly coming ashore here.  But how I feel is pretty normal overall.  It would be nice to have the very good energy levels.  I doubt I've eating any wrong foods.  The bit problem most likely concerns eating to much fiber, from nuts, raisons, and possibly rice.  It will just take time to get better.  

Overall I'm most likely a person with alpha gal.  I can remember well the problems that prok give me.  Beef gelatin also will make be feel absolutely awful.  The last time I tried beef gelatin I felt as if i was starving, was overly weak, and for three days was dizzy and felt as if I was suffering from motion sickness.  That was painful.  

Weight was 165lbs this morning.  I was pretty close to 164lbs.


----------



## Beach

My energy levels are better than expected.  My strong deep voice has returned today also.  Good signs, hope I continue to have more energy.  That was fun last week feeling energetic for a change.


----------



## Beach

There is another possible cause of the loss of energy.  I began eating more eggs of late.  Today i didn't eat any eggs and i think I'll avoid eggs for a few days to see what happens.  Maybe I'll get lucky and see my energy levels increase to a higher level once again only eating fish.  Well lucky is a relative term.


----------



## Beach

I am feeling quite energetic this evening.  Avoiding egg appears for now to have been a nice help.  If my poor energy does up being caused by egg, it does having me thinking Alpha Gal or something fed to live stock that is causing me stomach issues.  Farms feed a lot of beans to animals.  That would make for a good answer.  it does open the possibility to being able to eat wild caught game.  Will see.  If I get my energy back tomorrow or Saturday I'll be thankful and can begin trying other ideas soon.


----------



## Beach

My morning has started out well.  I believe I feel stonger and have more energy since avoiding eggs.  Course I'll know more as the day progresses.  It would be wonderful for the very good energy to return.  

Didn't weigh myself this morning.  Stomach feels better.  No cramping feelings going on.


----------



## Beach

I'm on the right track I believe iwth avoiding eggs and only eating fish.  My appearance was healthier.  Most aches and pains went away.  There was some stomach issues this afternoon after lunch but thankfully they turned out to be minor.  It was just some cramping.  My energy levels were OK.  They were nothing great but better than they have been when I was also eating some eggs.  

So good overall.  I guess if avoiding eggs turns out to be the answer, then a future step to make will be exploring other sea food I can eat.  I'll stick with wild caught sea food.  At some point I'll have to look into commercial fish to see if it caused me health issues or not.  That will be telling.


----------



## Beach

I'm still believing that it was the eggs that stole my good energy I experiened last week.  This morning though I'm mixed.  I'm a tired but nothing horrible.  The aches and pains are much better though.  And appearances remain healthier.  That is a main consideration, avoiding eggs has me looking healthier.  Hopefully within a few days the good energy will have turned.  

Tropical storm will be missing the area.  I'm pleased about that.  A second storm is in the area though that will be coming to Florida by the middle of next week.  Some forecasts have the TS coming to this area.  Other predictions has the storm heading to the east side of Florida.  Hope this will be another missing.


----------



## Beach

I am doing alright today.  I'm quite excited.  I don' t have the very good energy I experienced last week but I am feeling good.  Stomach cramping has gone alway.  Overall I'm feeling decently confident that avoiding eggs is the answer and only eating wild caught fish will regain my energy levels within a few days.  Fingers crossed.  

Weight this morning was 165lbs.  I have another tropical storm coming this way.  it will probably be here by Thursday.  After that i can get back to losing the likely last 5lbs.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling pretty good this morning.  My energy levels feel as if they are higher.  Fingers crossed that it is a good day.  Appearance is generally healthy.  Weight this morning 165lbs.  I was close to 164kbs,  I will stick with eating just wild caught fish.


----------



## Beach

I still feel that i'm on the right track since avoiding eggs.  Energy levels are up, though I'm not overly energetic.  Feeling good overall.  I didn't notie this earlier, but when I began eating eggs I noticed my gums had swollen just a bit and one day I bled after brushing and flossing.  At the time I figured it wasn't something to worry over.  Occurs to me now that while on the fish diet I don't have those gum problems.  

Bought a few salmon steaks.  It came with a lot of spices with it.  Hope next week the large energy returns so I can eat and test the steak.  Would be nice to know if spices are a problem or not.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling alright this morning.  Gums felt very good, well one area was not feeling very good, just good, but overall dental health is nice.  Stomach Ok.  nothing great there but I've been worse.  Energy levels feel good.  I'm hoping for a good energetic week.  Weight was 165lbs.  Don't know if I'll try for losing the weight once again this week or not.  I'll likely not as i want the good energy.


----------



## Beach

Still somewhat tired and fatigued today.  The typical stuff.  I do feel though that once again I'm doing better. Hopes are high that later this week I'll be good and energetic.  

If I begin to experience excellent energy on the alpha gal diet, in my case only eating fish, I'll have the alpha gal test done.  i found the local testing facility for the alpha gal test is only a 15 minute drive from here, so figure it would be a good test for me to have done.


----------



## Beach

163lbs this morning.  I excised more yesterday and am guessing that explains the 2lbs weight loss from yesterday.  

Doing well this morning.  Energy levesl feel alright.  Muscles feel good.  

I am having doubts that avoiding eggs is my problem or maybe better said will solve my energy problem.  I'm this morning leaning toward eating to much fiber as to causing my poorer energy levels of late.  Regardless at a later time i'll try eating eggs once again to test and see what happens.  I'm fairly certain that in the past I've eaten eggs and eaten chicken too and had excellent energy levels.  I just need to prove that now and into the future.


----------



## Beach

I think I have better energy today.  A problem is that I did some weight lifting and I swam for an hour.  So I'm sore, my muscles are a bit shaky, but I feel more energetic.  I'll stick with the current diet, eating only wild caught salmon.  Maybe I'll eat eggs again and see what happens but then again if i do get the better energy I might not.  Will see.  I ate a lot of fiber rich foods today without apparent issue.  I ate more nuts than typical and I ate a lot o raisons.  Yet the gut is good, energy levels are pretty decent, stomach is good, and I appear healthy.  Maybe I was right about eggs being the problem.


----------



## Beach

It was very exciting.  Last night for about 2 hours I had a great amount of energy.  It was wonderful.  This morning I'm fatigued and tired.  Hopefully later this after the very good energy returns.  

The battle in my mind over how safe chicken, and eggs are will go on.  There is a big reason though why chicken and eggs should be safe.  I know for certain that i've eaten eggs and chicken and had lots and lots of energy.  This is without doubt.  My stomach wasn't all that great during this time but then again I was eating a lot of brown rice at that time.  To much brown rice fiber I know will lead to stomach issues.  As for the alpha gal diet I know for certain too that cheese and beef eating tires me out.  I don't blieve I've experienced a prolong period of time were I had lots of energy after eating either beef or cheese.  Both always tired me out.


----------



## Beach

Today has not been a great day.  I've been feeling pretty worn down and fatigued.  With that said, I'm not feeling awful.  I've felt worse in the past for sure.  This feels like to much exercise fatigue.  I swam hard for a couple days and have done some light weight lifting.  That and I keep eating probably to many nuts and raisons.  I complain taht I'm eating to many nuts yet I'm not doing anything about it.  It's is so wonderful for a change to not worry over what I eat and not become sick to my stomach.  So at some point if this fatigue continues I'll give in and get back to watching how much fiber foods I eat more closely.  So now I'll push ahead and hope the good energy returns by the end of the month or earlier.


----------



## Beach

It occurred to me that in the past I figured out that eating eggs caused tongue sores.  I even noted that down here.  I forgot about that.  It has me thinking that since I'm eating wild caught fish maybe I should go with the theory of something being fed to live stock, something I'm allergic to, is causing my issues.  I'll keep eating just wild caught sea food then.  I bought some wild caught fish sticks and a spicy salmon steak this week.  I'll be eaten them once my good energy returns.  

I should note, while I'm tired today I am appearing quite healthy.  It is good to see.


----------



## Beach

Yesterdays feeling miserable continued into the night.  My stomach slightly hurt last night.  It wasn't much of a pain but it was enough to slightly elevate my heart rate which in turn kept me awake most of the night.  It was as if I drank a big glass of tea right before bed I suppose.  I might have gotten 2 maybe 3 hours of rest.  I feel weak.  my muscles shake a bit.  It's all typical stuff for when the gut is upset, tender.  

The only positive so far from this flare is that I haven't been running to the bathroom every 15 minutes.  When I feel this way that is what typically happens.  For a few hours I'm running to the bathroom constantly.  Today, so far, I've used the bathroom once and it was typical stuff for this fish diet.  

I suspect what has happened is I pushed myself over the ledge accidently when eating to many nuts, raisons, and possibly rice chips.  They all can irriate the gut when eating to much.  I've been happy that on the fish diet I have been able to eat the quantity of what I want.  That gamble didn't work is my guess.  I need to return to my measured eating amounts.  I can't eat a lot of nuts.  instead I can only have a few cashews with a meal.  I shouldn't eat many rice chips.  instead only a couple should be eaten at a time.  Etc.  I suspect that will solve my current problem within a day or two.  Etc

I'm not hungry this morning.  I ate very light for breakfast.  Maybe by this afternoon my hunger will return.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a mixed day.  It was quite an exciting day though.  For the bad I've felt lousy all day.  My muscles hurt.  I'm tired.  I'm fatigued.  For the good, never was I sick to my stomach.  It's unreal.  Typically with the feelings I experienced today I'd be in the bathroom most of the day with a sick stomach.  That never happened.  Gut didn't even hurt all that much.  This later afternoon I'm doing better overall.  I've cut back on the nuts and other items that can irritate my stomach.  I suspect that by tomorrow I'll be muc better overall.  hope I'm right.  

I looked at my tongue health and couldn't beelieve how healthy my tongue looked.  It appears the best that I can ever remember.  There are no markings on it at all.  

That is something I'd had since I was a little kid.  I can remember being in elementary school and being lined up by the school doctor with other students to have our tongues looked at.  The doctor was concerned about my tongue.  He felt I wasn't eating enough foods high in B vitamins.  After a life time I might have found out my tongue issue, food allergie(s) to different meats.  

Well that has yet to be proven so far.  I'll stick with the fish diet.  I'm tired and sore today and glad about it.


----------



## Beach

Weight this morning 162lbs.  That is a new weight loss low. 

I'm a bit surprised to see the lb lost but then again I'm not.  i was not ill to the stomach yesterday though I felt miserable.  For what ever reason I just lose weight when I avoid beef, dairy and pork.  the weight just slowly comes off on its own it appears.  I've known for a long time that I can experience wild weight loss and gains without known reasons.  It is originally why i began recording my weight.  Then I figured out that pork and then figured out that beef eating will cause rapid weight gain.  Now I know avoiding beef and pork, and eating fish will cause slow weight loss. 

What is curious is that others seem to know this.  Two people who i told i was eating only fish on the diet I'm on told me I'd lose weight.  A sea food diet was a good way to lose weight they told me.  I didn't ask how they knew this.  It did make me wonder though if others have noticed that avoiding beef, pork, dairy and eating sea food causes weight loss. 

Feeling OK this morning.  I am a bit tired but I did sleep pretty well last night.  Muscles feel much  better.  appearance is healthy.  Tongue looks fabulous.  No tongue markings what so ever.  Stomach feels pretty good.  No stomach pains.


----------



## Beach

I'm worn out and tired today.  Wish and was hoping for more energy today but it is what it is.  I do feel I'm on the right path to better energy levels.  Everything to me points that way.  i just need to have patience.  Gut is decent.  There isn't any pain.


----------



## Beach

163lbs.  I feel alright this morning.  Gut is OK.  Energy levels are livable.  WIsh I had more energy.  

That has been the big disappoiintment this week, I've not been able to regain the very good energy levels.  There is another idea that I should try.  To much stomach exercise will upset my stomach and hurt my energy levels.  These exercises include, biking, swimming, anything that involves bending over and using my stomach muscles.  Going toward I'll stop these excersices, being more careful about using stomach muscles.  I'll see if sometime next week if my good energy levels return.  

I want the good energy levels back for obvious reasons.  It feels very good to have good energy levels.  It is import too as I want to add new foods to my diet but don't want to start that until I have the good energy.  I know some gelatin can zap all my energy, make me feel miserable.  Pork does similar to gelatin.  Beef is a more complicated story.  And cheese makes me tired and worn out.


----------



## Beach

164lbs.  Doing well.  Last night I had a nice extra spurt of energy.  This morning I'm feeling decent.  My energy levels are not fabulous but a nice improvement.  

With my gut being a little upset of late, I have noticed too taht my gums have been sore and bleeding some for the last few days.  Bleeding after brushing and flossing goes with a troubled stomach.  I've known about that for many years.  Yesterday after lunch the left side of my mouth was quite tender and sore for a few hours.  The pain subsided but even in the evening I sitll felt a bit of pain.  Typical stuff.  Hope my gut and with that dental pain go away within the next couple of days with me doing fewer exercises that can upset the stomach.


----------



## Beach

Did OK today.  Stomach good.  Energy levels not the best, but not the worst either.  This afternoon I worked on a project and found myself getting weak in my legs and worn out earily.  I was also slightly dizzy.  Typical stuff and disappointing.  I'd like the better energy to return.  Appear decently healthy.  Still have the sore teeth.  Hope that doesn't become something worse.  It bugs me.  I'm not sure what to make of it, as sore gums are a common occurrence.  Naturally as always happens my mind wonders to other possibiities.  The alpha gal diet, fish diet, seems good.  I am avoiding many other foods less intentionally.  Course avoiding nightshade family intentionally.  With that I'm also avoiding most spices as nightshade and spices are often mixed together.  Once I get the good energy back I might be able to find out more.


----------



## Beach

Good, the tooth pain is gone this morning.  I figured most likely it was gum pain.  When i'd chew that area was not handling the wear and teat.  at last that is my guess.  I'll keep monitoring.  Nice to not feel that pain, though it wasn't that painful overall.  More worrysome.  

Feel decent this morning.  Nothing great, but not horrible.  Energy levels medium.  Stomach OK.  Bit gassy but I'll cut ot the food that tend to cause that for today.  Weight 164lbs.  I hope I get the good energy back soon as i'd like to get abck to losing the fat.  I'm close to my fat loss goal but have a bit still to go.


----------



## Beach

Average day.  energy levels OK.  Stomach was alright though I did experience more cramping than I'd want.  Overall though the stomach is holding up well nicely on this fish diet.  

Tooth hurt a bit after lunch.  I'm not sure which tooth is the trouble maker.  It is on the left upper side.  I figured though I better get it checked out at the dentist.  This evening I'm not feeling any dental pain.  Most of the timei it is  like that.  Don't know what is going on, but the issue is hanging around longer than typical.


----------



## Beach

I shouldn't forget that with my good energy the first food I added was eggs.  Soon after I lost my good energy.  So today marks 12 days of avoiding eggs.  Hope that another week of avoiding results in the good energy levels once again.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  it feels like I'll have decent energy levels today.  The morning energy levels are feeling good.  Stomch mildly upset.  I have some cramping but nothing horrible.  It should be all but gone later this morning.  Tooth is not hurting at the moment.  last night I woke up a few times and found sleeping on that side where the tooth is can result in some very milld pain it is there.  So good that I'm having it checked out.  Hopefully it is nothing but it might be a cavity or worse.  

Weight 164labs, close to 163labs.  I could round down to 163lbs i guess.  Appearance OK.  Skin looks nice and healthy.  There is something about this wild fish die that has my skin appearing good and healthy.  No skin markings seen.


----------



## Beach

Feeling upbeat this afternoon.  Energy levels are above average.  Gut OK, could be better, but decent.  The morning I think about it, the more I'm thinking eggs and chicken are problematic foods.  I saw that as I can remember on this fish diet the few times I'd eat eggs or chicken over a month ago i did poorly and had some mild gum inflammation.  It wasn't nearly as bad as what pork does to me, but when flossing I'd find some inflamed gums.  Course it is hard to account for all potential factors.  I still need to work on things.  Once I get better energy levesl for a few days in a row I'm eating the spicy salmon wild caught steak.  I doubt the spices will be an issue but need to find out.


----------



## Beach

Tired this morning.  More so than typical.  Sucks, but it shouldn't last long Im guessing.  It is likely exercise fatigue.  

I'm guessing that the tooth pain is brought about after i exxercising.  As example, after I jog the pain comes.  So I'm guessing a cavity that with jogging results in the area being rubbed agains and agregated.  That is my hope.  Will find out more this afternoon.  

Stomach could be better, but it isn't horrible.  I'm more gassy than usual, but that might be changing.  At least one can hope.  I'm eating less nuts and exercising less.  I'm also avoiding the beef supplement.


----------



## Beach

I have more energy this morning than last morning but I am a bit on the tired and sore side.  Didn't need to use the bathroom in the morning.  Good sign.  I'm been using the bathroom 3 or 4 times a day the last few days.  No flares though.  So if I can get back to using the bathroom once a day I should see a good boost in my energy levels.  

that is one of the main reasons why I stick with the fish diet, no flares, at least sofar.  No diet has done that before.  A diet where I'm eating lots of chicken and eggs may have me feeling better, each time though i eventually begin the flare and be real sick.  It's too early to say with certainy if the fish diet will keep the flares away.  I like my chances though.  My gums are not swollen when eating wild caught fish.  That likely means my digestive system is not as swollen and the less swelling there is the more likely my gutis to work correctly.  At least that is my theory.  

I'm not 100% sure that eggs and chicken cause some gum swelling but I give it a 75% chance that it does.  The swelling is not as severe as pork but it is there and painful.


----------



## Beach

Oh my gosh, I can't beleive it.  I was mainly well going to the bathroom today.  Unreal.  Nice to not have diarrhea for a change.  Well, hope that contineus in the days ahead.  Energy levels have been OK today.  Gums are decent, a little sore where I had a cavity filled in yesterday, but nothing horrible.  Good day.  Well, wish i had more energy but overall I'm pleased.


----------



## Beach

I wasn't as well when going to the bathroom this morning but overall the gut is pretty decent.  Energy levels are OK.  Wish they were better.  My left ear hurts a bit.  I haven't noted this down, but I've had a slight ear ache for a few weeks in the left ear.  It comes and it goes.  It doens't hurt much or much of a bother but I notice it.  Skin looks good and healthy.  Gums bled a slight amount from brushing and flossing.  Not sure why that happened.  Feet look very good and healthy.  It will be interesting to find out how I feel once the weather turns cooler. All my life I can become cold easy.  Here os late it doesn't feel that is the case anymore.  Last night I ate some snacks before bed time.  The snacks kept me up later than hoped as I felt quite warm.


----------



## Beach

I have good energy levels today.  I find myself bouncing my legs around, twitching a lot.  I've felt better in the recent past, but very encouraging sign.


----------



## Beach

Good day.  Wish it had bee a better day with more energy.  I am frustrated about this.  But I just need to be patient I feel.  Think Ill add potatoes and nightshade back into the diet.  The whole reason I began avoiding was hopes my energy levels would increase.  It seemed to work at first, but has turned out to be a coincidence.  I'll stick with the fish diet.  Imagine I've eaten my last burger.  It is like pork I'm afraid now to eat beef and pork.  They both with little doubt cause me health problems.  At some time I'll add chicken to the diet and see what happens.  WOuld be nice to do that with a gut that is healthier and much higher energy levels though.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  I've been considerably less gassy since I stopped exercising as much.  I've also gained some weight.  I came in right between 165 and 166lbs.  I've been using the bathroom less for the last couple days which is good.  I'm likely absorbing food better.  So hoping for a good day and guessing it will be one.


----------



## Beach

I'm in shock.  I weigh 168lbs right now.  Typically I'd be around 166 to 165lbs.  Well, less exercise is resulting in quick weight gain.  Makes some sense though as I'm going to the bathroom less.  Wouldn't be surprised if i came in at 167lbs in the morning.  Might have to do something about that.  

OK day.  My energy levels were OK.  Ear hurt some.  It is frustrating.  I'd like to be doing better.  I'm going to stop eating the gluten free crarckers and see if I feel better.  Don't really care much for them anyway.  Grains do irritate my stomach a good amount so it might be beneficial.


----------



## Beach

This morning I avoided all grains, rice in particular, and I'm feeling pretty darn good.  One morning doesn't make a diet I suppose, but I like how I feel now with energy and gut health.  I'll keep avoiding grains and brown sugar too since it is part of the grass family.  Now I would have had this figured out a long long time ago if avoiding grains was the only answer.  So I'll see where this takes me.  So far so good.


----------



## Beach

I have very good energy today.  It is quite exciting.  I love it.  So far I've been more on the lazy side, not doing as much as I could with this level of energy  but hopfully I can get a few good days in a row.  

If I can be well for a week or so I'll begin to look to add new foods to the die.t  I bought some chicken this morning in hopes that I'll be eating it within a week.  Could be wishful thinking on my part.  Avoiding all grains is looking to be a good move on my part.  There must be some other food issues though as i avoided grains for years in the past and never was able to recover.  I know I'm allergic pork.  That is without doubt.  I'm not sure about beef but lean more negative with it.  I was thinking in the past I ate a beef, tomato sauce with rice noodles.  The meal gave me arthritis.  I blamed tomatoes for that, sometimes would blame beef.  i might have been wrong.  The problem could have been the rice noodles.


----------



## Beach

Feeling well this morning.  I'll keep avoiding all grains, such as rice, wheat, corn.  I've known for a long time that rice can be a problematic food.  I would joke about my rice cases.  2 rice cakes a day was tolerable.  3 rice cakes a day almost always resulted in an upset stomach.  

For many years I avoided all grains, and yet didn't solve my health problems.  So something else is problematic.  It might be as simple as cheese makig me feel tired out.  Of more complex such as corn being fed to live stock is causing me to become sick after eating meats.  So sugar is a problem as sugarcane is a member of the grass famliy, similar to corn.  

Weight 165lbs.


----------



## Beach

My energy levels are up today.  I'm not overly energetic but I'm up there with energy compared to normal.  Ear has all but stopped hurting since avoiding rice and all grains.  Had a nice workout this morning lifting weights on my legs.  I hadn't done that for awhile and was struggling a bit.  It will be good to get back to more normal lifting.  Hope that happens.  If I can continue to have good energy levels for the week I'll begin adding chicken to the diet - tropical storms considering.  If storms are threatening Florida I'll stick with the safer fish diet.


----------



## Beach

So far I'm feeling pretty well.  My energy levels are decent.  I'm suprised at that as i worked out hard yesterday  I should be worn down. 

Yesterday I came close to doing one of my 23 hour fasts.  I ended up talking myself out of it.  Think today though I'll begin fasting once again.  I want to lose the final last 5lbs or abouts.  It will take at least 2 weeks to do that I imagine. 

Skin looks good and healthy.  Eyes look healthy.  They are not blue or bright blue but look healthy.  I'll keep avoiding all grains, pork and other items.  If I continue to do well I'll end up adding chicken to the diet within a week.

Ear pain is gone this morning.  Ya!!!!!!  Teeth feel good.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling OK this morning.  My energy levels are up.  My muscles are a bit sore but nothing terrible.  I fasted yesterday for 23 hours.  This morning I weighed 163lbs.  I might fast again today since I have good energy so far this morning.  Will see thoug.  I'm liable to change my mind on that.  

Skin looks good and healthy.  Gums feel decent.  No bleeding after brushing and flossing.  I'll stick with avoiding all grains, and eating or following the fish diet.


----------



## Beach

I am tired this afternoon but it is exercise fatigue and maybe fasting fatigue also.  But overall I'd so I'm hanging in there.  I'm not all that sore.  So far the stomach continues to hold up decently well.  I'll stick with avoiding all grains, and following the fish diet.  I'm bought some chicken items and look forward to eating them in the near future.


----------



## Beach

I'm tired and fatigued this morning.  i can tell it will be a long day.  I'll still mvoe ahead with fasting though.  It's important to keep on losing the weight.  Woke up at 163lbs.  In theory I have 3 more pounds to lose.  I'll go below that though and base my weight loss upon viewing the fat that I want to see gone.  

This morning my stomach is OK.  Skin looks nice and healthy.  Gums felt alright.  No bleeding with brushing and flossing.


----------



## Beach

I am tired today but I'm feeling better, more energetic than expected.  Stomach hanging in there.  I'll keep avoiding grains along with beef, pork, gelatin, and a few other items.  

I added garlic to the diet two days ago.  It seems to not be causing me issues.  Also added seaweed for iodine.  It a spice mix that I had that I'll been sprinkling upon my potatoes.  

Today is a fast day.  As typically happens for the first few fasting days, I'm weighing more than I thought I would.


----------



## Beach

THis mornign I was thinking of how lucky I am to have discovered the fish diet.  Since following the fish diet I've had little stomach distress.  I've had no majors flares.  There has been a couple times were the stomach hurt a small amount but by and large I'm doing remarkably well.  

My gums are in wonderful shape on the fish diet.  Very little to no swelling noticed on this diet.  The two, stomach distress and gum swelling, are likely connected.  What ever causes gum swelling likely also causes intestinal issues for me.  

I am watning to add chicken to the diet along with more spices, but am concerned greatly about chicken causing gum and stomach problems.  I know for certain that pork causes gum swelling.  I'm less certain about beef, and grass fed beef, but have a good idea it is problematic for my health.  

On this fish diet I've had a few tims where I ate eggs and chicken  While not overly ill while doing this I suspect that these foods brought about slight gum swelling.  I'll have to test this once again in the future.  

In the near future too I'll be testing spices more.  I have some salmon steaks that have a lot of spices on them.  I'll see how that goes down probably next week.  It has been good to be eating garlic once again and do not appear to be having difficulties from it.  

Avoiding all grains as I did this week appears to have helped my health some.  I'll continue to see where it takes me.  It might just be a fiber issues, or something mildly problematic in rice in particular.  

Skin looks nice and healthy.  I know when I ate problematic foods I had get rashes on my chest.  So when I begin eating spices that is something I'll be looking for, the rash and hives.


----------



## Beach

Ive had pretty good energy today, so avoiding all grains has been a good move.  Hope my energy levels continue to climb even more.  Overall it has been a good day.  Stomach doing well.  Skin appears healthy.  I'll stick with what i've been doing.  I'm dreaming of adding chicken to the diet but better stay true to the fish diet for now.


----------



## Beach

I have the good high energy!  It came last night to me.  This morning I still have it.  It feels so good.  Little hurts.  My energy levels are high.  As i like to joke this must be how normal bowel people feel.  Hope the high energy and good feeling continues.  It was around 3 to 4 weeks ago that I experienced this but I lost the high energy.  Now I thinking it must have been brought about due to me not eating grains.  It must have been something I happened to do without noticing or on purpose at the time, I just didn't any crackers. 

So I'll continue with the fish diet, and avoiding all grains along with staying away from cheese.  that is important also as cheese does tire me out.  

Stomach OK this morning.  Skin appears healthy.  Eyes are blushing but not bright bluish.


----------



## Beach

Today has been an awesome day.  I've had all kinds of energy.  I'm not in pain.  I am beginning to slow down this evening as I didnt' eat lunch.  Today is a fasting day.  But overall I'm quite pleased.  It is looking like I've found the good energy once again.  Hopefully I can hold onto it and not lose it as happened last time.  I'm guessing the avoidance of all grains is what brought about the great energy levels and feeling good.  There are other iitems too much as avoiding dairy,, beef and pork.  Dairy in particular I know robs me of  energy.


----------



## Delta_hippo

Glad things are going well.  Hope you staying safe with all the storms seems every time I catch up with your thread there is one on the way.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Delta, It is wonderful to be doing well for the last 48 hours.  Fingers crossed I have this figured out finally.  

W're doing well with the storms so far.  Hurricane season has been extra active the last 4 or 5 years.  I'm beginning to dislike the months of August and Sept.  It has gotten to the point that I now just pack a suitcase in Aug.and & leave it packed till hurricane season in finished.


----------



## Beach

My morning is beginning mixed.  I woke up tired and worn out.  Yesterday was a tough workout day, I fasted, for23 hours and at first I slept poorly.  It was after midnight, after being wide awake, that I got up and had a glass of water.  Soon after i was passed out and woke up tired.  

But with that said now that I've had breakfast I'm feeling more energetic.  I can tell I have the very good energy levels still.  It is exciting.  It is wonderful to have good energy and not feel sore all over.


----------



## Beach

I'm tired and worn out today but overall I feel wonderful.  The good feeling remains.  I'm just beat up due to fasting yesterday and all the exercising done.  I over did it.  The same thing happened last time I was fasting.  So I'm nearly one week into fasting.  I'll likely do another week and see what happens.  So far I like the results.  I'm once again finding small tight close that didn't fit before, now fitting.  This afternoon I'm earing a shirt that just a week or two again was to small.  It wears well now.  

Stomach doing well.  Appearance decently healthy.  Imagine I'll be feeling more energetic tomorrow if I sleep well.


----------



## Beach

Something has been bothering me so thought to type it down.  

I'm unsure what is helping me the most, avoiding beef, pork, and dairy, along with chicken or if avioding grains is the most helpful.  It keeps going round and round in my mind.  In the past I voided all grains for maybe a decade.  It helped but was not s cure i found.  Currently I'm up to nearly 4 months on the beef, dairy and pork avoidance diet.  That's the longest I've gone on that diet in the past.  So I don't know.  when I avoided grains once again, rice in particular soon afterwards my energy increased, my muscles felt better, I'm talking better.  Everything just seems easier.  If avoiding grains is the answer though, I'm wondering what went wrong in the past.  Was eating dairy products a problem.  Dairy does tire me out.  I can remember clearly too a time where I thought to stop eating all dairy and only eat turkey lunch meat.  I was preparing for a 2 day drive and hoped my gut would improve on the dairy avoidance diet.  To my surprise eating just turkey gave me bad diarrhea.  I had to cancel making the trip with other family members.  So anyway confusion continues.  I'm just glad I have the fish diet.  I'm not well but this is about as good as it gets with the gut, and now with having energy I'm feeling pretty good.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling good and energetic this morning.  

To answering my questions yesterday, the more I think about it, the more I  lean towardthe ideat that daiy beef and pork are my problem foods.  voiding grains is helpful.  My gut is beat up and inflamed.  Grains are known for being difficult to digest.  So I'll stay away from grains.  It does help.  But I wouldn't be surprised if in the future that I'll be able to eat some grains if I choose to do so.  I probably will not make eating grains a habit again though.  I began eating brown rice cakes simply because i hoped it would give me some energy and niutrients.  It appears the opposite occurred though.  I feel better avoiding grains and appear healthier too, or appear the same.  So keep avoiding beef, pork and dairy.  I'll try eating chicken in the future and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

I'm not as energetic today but I'm still experiencing good amounts of energy.  It is to be expected since today is a 23 hour fast day.  Stomach is doing well.  I'm feeling upbeat.  I'm a bit on the bored side.  Typically I'm to tired to be bored but I'm more with it and with that looking to find things to do.  It's nice having some energy for a change.  Now I need to figure out where to use that energy.  Skin looks healthy.  Avoiding dairy and beef always has done that for me, had my skin appearing healthier.


----------



## Beach

Energy levels feel good this morning.  I weighed 163lbs, nearly 162labs.  I appear to have lost fat though on tis first week of fasting.  Everything fits loser.  I can see areas too where fat has gone.  So good to see.  

On my right upper side my gums are slightly inflamed.  I'm kind of happy about it.  I ate a lot of nuts, more so than typically, and suspect that irrirated the gut and with that the slight gum inflammation.  I see if I can get rid of it in the next day or two.  

ice to have the good energy still.  I also don'e ache and hurt all over.  Wonderful feeling.  Hope it sticks around.


----------



## Beach

Something I have a tendency to forget is my experiments with eating beef gelatin.  The two times I ate beef gelatin I felt absolutely awful.  I felt as if i was starved for a number of days, was super weak and this last test I was dizzy for 3 days.  It felt as if I had motion sickness.  It was terrible.  So all clues point toward me having pork, dairy and beef issues, of alpha gal.  Avoiding grains such as rice, and corn has been helpful but grains are tough on the gut and with a beat up digestive system I can imagine grains are trouble makers for now.  Maybe later I'll be able to enjoy eating some grains with out much problem.  

Low energy levels today.  I'm not all that surprised as I lifted some weights yesterday.  I also fasted.  So I can imagien this week will be a tiring one.  It is good to be losin the fat though.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  Left ear hurts just slightly.  Don't know what is up with that.  Might cut out the mineral supplement and see if that helps.  Appearing healthy.  I've also noticed that on this recent fasting I am losing the fat.  My weight hasn't changed bu tthe fat is lessening in areas I want  it to be gone.  

With the gelatin making me sick it occurred to me that this area is more complecated.  There for awhile I was taking some supplements that were encased into gelatin.  Possibly these capsules were pork gelatin.  I know that supplement makers generally perfer pork gelatin over beef gelatin.  

Today will be a fasting day.  Imagine I'll be taking an easy today.  I'm already tired this morning, which I can tell is due to fasting and working out.


----------



## Beach

Not much change to report.  Gut doing well on this fish diet.  Energy levels not all that great but I suspect that to be mainly due to me fasting every other day, skin looks healthy.  I'll stick with the alpha gal diet, and avoiding grains for now.


----------



## Beach

Tired today, worn out.  It is like caused by the fasting, exercises, and eating to many nuts.  I love my cashews of late.  But with that said, the stomach is feeling alright.  I'm on the right path with this diet I feel.  It just takes a lot of time to heal.


----------



## Beach

I still keep going back and forth in my mind about what is helping me so much, avoiding grains or avoiding pork, beef, and dairy.  Thinking about it in the past when I only at chicken, I also ate a good amount of rice, and became sick.  It doesn't mean it was the rice that made me ill, but it does make me wonder. 

Energy levels have been poor the last few days.  I doubt I could be on my feet more than an hour or two.  But I'm not in pain, generally, and sometimes have spurts of large amounts of energy.  When the energy comes it is heavenly.  A very nice rare treat. 

With the grain or Alpha gal debate, I'm thinking of adding chicken to the diet plus spices of course.  I might do that tomorrow.  Will. see.

Forgot to add, the easy talking continues.  It is nice.  To often I have to force talking, which ins't good.  now since avoiding all grains along with daiy and other items such as pork, talking is easy to do.


----------



## Beach

I didn't weigh myself this morning.  Last night I came in at 177lbs before bed.  Strange that I can gain weight while fasting but it always has done that.  Once I stop fasting and return to my two meals day I tend to lose the weight.  Regardess fasting has helped with fat loss and this morning I hae clear evidence of fat loss.  It was great to see.  Today is a fast day. I'm coming to dread these days but I'll get through it.  There isn't to much more fat I'll be looking to lose.  Also I can always take a break from fasting and return to it later.  

Gut ok this morning.  Gum health good.  Skin looks nice and healthy.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling good today.  My energy levels have been up.  I'm sure I'll be worn day by this evening since it is a fasting day but for now this is nice.  The more I think about the more likely it is beef, pork and dairy that is my problem.  As written yesterday I'ee been wanting to eat chicken but I better wait till I have better energy levels, energy levels that are consistent.  Then I'll have a better idea is chicken is a problem or not for me.  Appearance is healthy.  Skin looking quite healthy.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling pretty good this morning.  Energy levels are up.  I'm not feeling all that sore though some shoulders are sore from working out.  Skin looks good and healthy.  All is good to report on the alpha gal grain avoidance diet.


----------



## Beach

I had a slight upset stomach today.  It wasn't horrible but it's the first somewhat flare into 2 to 3 months.  When it came I was on the road which is a bad feeling but I made it home in time.  I'm going to blame the macadamia nuts eaten, ate some greasy french fries which doesn't help, though I've eaten these fries a number of times without issue.  Anyway, Ill clean up my diet and get the stomach settled.  

Outside of that I'm feeling very well today.  I'm upbeat with good energy levels.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  My energy levels are good.  I was a bit nauseous on waking up but nothing terrible.  I'm assuming that was caused by the upset stomach yesterday.  Skin looks healthy.  Typically the healthy skin goes with blue eyes.  I haven't seen the bright blue eyes yet.  Imagine they will be making an appearance soon.  Still have some weight to lose.  I've made good progress though in dropping the fat the last two weeks.  Clean up my diet this morning with breakfast.  I'll stay away from greasy foods.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a really good.  My energy levels are way up even though today has been a fast day.  I've exercised a great amount.  I'm close to burning 1700 calories according to my watch.  Typically I'll struggle to reach 1000 calories, and I'm still feeling energetic and strong.  So overall a very good sign for me to have good energy.  Hope this will continue and suspect it will


----------



## Beach

Yesterday was great.  I was thinking after the hard exercising done yesterday that this morning would be bad.  That hasn't been the case.  This morning I'm feeling good and energetic.  It's wonderful.  I love having energy and not feeling sore all over.  

Gut is OK.  Wish it was better, but it isn't terrible.  Appearance is decent.  Skin looks nice and healthy.  I'm on the right track.  I'll keep with the alpha gal diet and avoiding grains.


----------



## Beach

I'm a little fatigued and tired today.  The cause most likely is due to the light weight lifting I did this morning.  It appears I'm still not able to take beating.  Soon though i should feel more energized after light weight lifting.  At least that happened in the past.  Doing well overall though.


----------



## Beach

I should note, It is now becoming very easy for me to talk, communicaate with others.  I don't enjoy calling and talking to others, but now that i have more energy and I'm stronger, it isn't much of an issue.  I voice hasn't gone on me at least here of late.  This afternoon I found myself needing to talk wth several others about a problem to resolve.  It wasn't an issue.  It was wonderful.  If this continues I might even come to enjoy it.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling fatigued and tired this morning.  I'm sure the weight lifting yestreday is the main cause of my fatigue.  I'll take an easy today.  It shouldn't take long for me to rebound.  With the workout hadn't tired me out so much.  Would be nice to be able to do some light lifting without wearing myself out.  

Something I've noticed of late is that my vision is better.  This seems to have come after avoiding all grains.


----------



## Beach

Today i added some chicken to my diet.  I'll be sure to monitor my gum health and how the stomach reacts.  I'll watch my enegy levels too.  It was nice to at something outside of fish for a change.  I'll keep avoiding grains, beef, dairy and pork.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday was an important test day.  I ate chicken.  It has been a few months since I last did that.  And this morning I have a result.  It is not good.  My gums on the back left side are inflamed.  That never happened while on the fish diet.  

In the past I mentioned about my suspicions that eating chicken can result in swollen gums.  I didn't know for certain though as I wasn't look and noticing for that.  Now it appears I know.  I suppose more testing could be done as the chicken was eaten with a lot of spices.  For now though I'll avoid chicken and just go back to eating fish.  

The swollen gum area huts.  It hurts to floss and brush the area.  Just sitting here and typing the area hurts.  Hope the swelling goes away in a day or two.


----------



## Beach

Thinking about it, at some point I'll want to retest grass fed beef.  I've had times where i was able to eat it and become sick to my stomach.  The same for grass fed cheese.  

It points to the theory that something given to live stock is turning up int he meat and that I' allergic to.  I won't test that theory now but probably sometime this winter I'll take a look at it again.  My health of gums is what I'll use to judge.  I figure what ever is causing my gums to swell up is likely doing similar in the intestine resulting in the severe stomach issues.  

I'm guessing legumes or beans in the item fed to live stock that gives me health issues.


----------



## Beach

I'm also going to avoid all spices, garlic in particular.  This isn't a big sacrifice.  Only in the last week or two did I add a little bit of garlic to my diet.  It wasn'tmuch, but during this time I experienced my first mini flare since being on the fish diet.  And now with yesterdays chicken spicy eating and this mornings upset stomach and swollen gums, it is worth avoiding spices/garlic also.  At a later time once I'm doing better, I'll begin eating wild caught salmon spicy steaks and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

In the past I placed so much effort into getting the gut into the best working condition that I wuold place onto the back burner my energy levels.  I would eat a lot of cheese to help the gut.  Cheese though I know is an energy hurting food.  

Now with the fish diet, I'm placing energy levels first.  It is the most important.  Gut health is important too, but the gut doesn't need to be perfect just controllable and not overly painful.  

So I'm avoiding cheese, following the apha gal diet, avoiding grains though I'm not thinking they are a big problem, and spices, which could be a big problem.  I should have a better idea bout spices within a few days.  It wouldn't come as a surprise if my energy levels improve greatly after avoiding spices/ garlic in particular.


----------



## Beach

Today has turned out better than I expected.  My energy levels have improved.  My stomach is less sore now.  My gums are still inflamed some but not nearly as bad as this morning.  So I'm pleased.  

Something else I should note that is giving me energy is not only avoiding cheese but also eating nuts.  I have a love hate relationship with nuts.  They give me energy, at least cashew nuts do, but also make me gassy.  At a later time I'll work on improving the gas situation.  For now I love the good energy days.


----------



## Beach

I will also avoid potatoes/ nightshade family.  Figure potatoes are likely safe, but while I'm at it good to avoid also.  I'm just going to see if the very good energy returns and when it does will begin experimenting with foods.  

Look healthy this evening.  Feeling good overall.  Energy levels are nice.


----------



## Beach

This morning good news and bad news.  the area of my gum that is swollen remains swollen.  The swelling though is not as bad.  It largely does not hurt unless flossing or brushing that area.  Which this morning I did and found it painful.  Hope the swelling goes down soon as I have a dental appointment in 6 days.  

The swelling from eating the spicy chicken is different from the gum swelling seen with eating pork.  With pork my gums swell all over.  With chicken it appears strangely that only the lower left had side swells up.  That is what i noticed in the past and suspected the chicken meal.  Very odd.  

Energy levels feel decent this morning.  I'm looking healthier since avoiding nightshade, spices, and all the rest.  Fingers crossed that my energy levels are much higher today and going forward.  It would not some as a surprise if that heppens.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK today.  The gum area that is swollen after eating the chicken still hurts some.  My energy levels are so so.  Stomach is decent.  I worked out this morning lifting light weights.  Fingers crossed that I'm not only sore and tired in the morning.  I suspect I will not be.  The swollen gum concerns me as I have a dental appointment next Wednesday.  i'm not sure if the swelling will e gone by then or not.


----------



## Beach

I'm pleased about this, waking up I don't feel sore, at least so far.  my energy levels are good.  I worked out yesterday with weights and as happened early in the week lifting can really tire me out.  This morning I don't feel tired nor do I feel sore.  Avoding nightshade and spices is likely the cause for feeling better.  Will monitor further of course.  

Ate a rice cake this morning with breakfast.  i figure some rice is likely ok for me.  

Appearance OK.  Gums feel much much better.  There remains some swelling but not much.  Flossing this morning did not result in that gum area becoming overly painful.  Good sign.  

Well, I'll keep avoiding pork, spices and nightshade genus family, along with other items.


----------



## Beach

Ihad a good amount of cramping this morning and was quite gassy.  I'm not all that surprised.  Imagine it was the chicken meal eating a few days ago that caused the gum swelling now causing cramping.  Imagine I'll be in better shape tomorrow.  Energy levels were good today.  I was upbeat about that.  It is always nice to have energy.  Fingers crossed that spices or nightshade is the gum swelling cause.  Chicken I suppose could have caused it though I ahve doubts.  After my dental appointment on Wed. I'll eating some chicken with salt and see what happens.  It would be nice to be able to eat chicken and eggs and have good energy levels.


----------



## Beach

Slight ear ache in my left ear, on the same side as the inflamed gums.  The gums are much better now.  THey hurt some but not much after flossing and brushing.  I'll keep avoiding spices and nightshade family.  As written about in the past I have had times were I know I react with garlic.  It can cause the area around my finger nails to bleed.  I'm not sure if that translates into problems for my stomach though.  Many times I've avoided garlic and spices but never could document it as helping the stomach.  This time i'll see if my energy levels are helped by avoiding.  

I'll go back to avoiding the rice cakes to see if that helps my sore ear as it did before.  

Energy levels are so so this morning.  Nothing great.  Weight is hangin around 165lbs.  The previous 2 weeks I fasted yet didn't lose weight this time.  I lost some fat though I notice.  Maybe if I fast next week, with avoiding garlic and nightshade maybe I'll lose some weight this time.


----------



## Beach

The chicken meal with ingriedients listing that I believe caused the swollen gums can be seen here ~









						Kevin's Chicken, Lemongrass | Publix Super Markets
					

Tender chicken breast strips in a vibrant lemongrass sauce made with coconut milk, basil and hints of garlic. 23 g protein per serving. Chilled raised without antibiotics. Natural (Minimally...




					www.publix.com
				




There is a lot of garlic and onions listed on the ingredients.  There is very little nightshade listed.  

With the slight ear ache, I remembered that it reminds me of what would happen after eating pork.  My gums would swell up and then Id eventually deveop an ear ache in my left ear.


----------



## Beach

Still have the slight ear ache.  My energy levels are not so great today.  So not the best of days.  ingers crossed i'm better tomorrow.  Imagine I wil be.  I'm going to cut back on nuts.  I have a dental appointment Monday and want the stomach in as best shape possible.  I'll eat crackers as snack food.  Avoided rice today but it doesn't appear to have made a difference on the ear ache.  Gum remains slight inflamed still but that has improved.  I barely feel gum pain now.


----------



## Beach

gums remain slightly inflamed.  The gums are improved though.  Ear ache seems to be gone.  I don't feel pain there.  Throat is sore still.  I didn't type about that before, but throat has hurt a bit.  So overall an improving situation but some symptoms remain.  

Stomach feels OK this morning.  I'm limiting nuts eaten.  

In the future with eating I'll stick with the diet and see if or when the good energy returns.  I've had a good desire to open up my diet since yesterday but I also want to hold off.  I suspect I'm close to an answer.  

Energy levels are poor this morning.  I lifted some weights yesterday and suspect that is the cause.


----------



## Beach

The worst of the effects from Kevin's chicken meal appear to be over.  Ear issue has not come up today.  Sore throat is pretty much gone.  I can feel somewhat the inflamed skin on my head when I comb my hair, but not like the days earlier.  That pain is gone.  The gums remain slightly sore though.  Hope that soreness goes away soon, or I'll be yelled at against by the dentist.  He only believes brushing can get rid of sore inflamed gums.  Rather odd.  

I suspect I lost 2 pounds the last 3 days or so.  My theory is my inflamation can result in weight gain.  It might be true with these recent results.  

Tomorrow I'll get back to fasting, and trying to drop the last 5lbs.  I'll see if also avoiding spices and nightshade family makes that possible.


----------



## Beach

The journey this morning starts out tired.  I was up later last night, tossing and turning in bed but when I fell asleep I slept through the night.  This morning I'm tired.  

I'm liable to fast today.  Will see.  i might not.  Weight 165lbs.  

Ear ache gone.  Gum inflammation still there but barely.  It is almost gone.  When combing my hair I didn't notice any inflamed areas.  So I'm on the right track I beleive with avoiding chicken, spices and nightshade.


----------



## Beach

I've shown a little life today.  I'm not feeling as sore.  My energy levels are up some.  I'm still pretty worn down though.  So I'm heading in the right direction.  Have a ways to go before I'm back on my feat. 

Main focus will be on avoiding garlic and onions.  I'm going to add potatoes back into the diet after Wednesday.  I suspect I'll be fine. These long diets were I deprive myself of to much tend to not work out for me. 

I'll also avoid rosemary extract and other mints.  They worry me from past experience.

I've been eating rice often the last couple of days.  There for awhile I suspect it was the rice being eaten that caused the ear ache.  Now I'm leaning toward garlic causing the ear aches.  I wasn't eating much garlic over the last 2 to 3 weeks, but was sprinkling some on some potatoes I was eating.


----------



## Beach

Tired and fatigued this moring but similar to how i felt yesterday morning.  The difference I've noticed of late if that my skin is appearing healthier.  I noticed this yesterday and it continues further today.  Nice to see.  It's a good sign, having healthier skin.  I'll keep avoiding spices/ garlic in parituclar.  I'll purchase some potatoes and eat them after tomorrow and see how I do.  

Ear ache pretty much gone.  Sore throat pretty much gone.  Inflamed gums gone.  That;'s good since I see the dentist tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

I've been tired today.  It hasn't been that good of a day.  With that said I''m appearing healthier.  I'm guessing once I used the bathroom less I'll begin to feel more energetic.  

Tomorrow I'm going to purchase some spices.  The spices I'll buy are ones listed in taht Kevin's chicken meal and caused the swollen gums and other health issues.  The three that I'll test are paprika, black pepper, and basil.  What I'll do is add the spices to some empty vegstable capsules I have and take the spices that way.  I'm going to avoid garlic and onion though.  I'm feeling they are the most likely cause.


----------



## Beach

Fatigued, tired, worn out, the same as I felt yesterday morning.  I'm looking healthier still.  I'm on the right path with my diet I believe with avoiding spices and nightshade.  

With taht said, ate some potatoes this morning.  I also bought the spices I'm going to test this morning.  I'll start out  with testing paprika a nightshade.  Imagine I'll be fine.  This will be a good test psychologically.  Nightshade family has been a concern for awhile now.


----------



## Beach

I continue to be tired this morning, similar as previous mornings this week.  

For testing I took a capsule of paprika this mornig with breakfast.  So far so good.  I haven't noticed any adverse reactions.  I'll keep monitoring and keep doing the test for 3 days.  That should be long enough to get a result.  

Had dental work yesterday.  My teeth are lousy.  I blame my gut issues for the bad teeth.  Sadly the dental work was not complete.  Some sharp edges were left and bite into my tongue when I eat food.  I'll have to call about having that grinded off.  I mention as driving out there takes 30 minutes.  I don't care for the long drive with this stomach.


----------



## Delta_hippo

Hey there 
I was just wondering if the alpha gal diet is affecting your iron levels at all (with you mentioning the fatigue).  Is there a risk of anaemia with avoiding the red meat?  Don’t know how often you get bloods done but maybe worth asking for a check on ferritin level, b12 and folate?
An old wives tale is to make ‘tea’ out of a spoon of black molasses and hot water, they call it pregnancy tea as so many women get anaemic when growing a baby.


----------



## Beach

It is possible.  It has been awhile since I was last tested for anemia.  Last tested I came back fine.  

The argument against is that fatigue has been an issue for me for as long as I can remember with my stomach condition.  I suspect what has happened is that I had more diarrhea than typical and that has me worn out.  The spicy chicken meal that caused the gum swelling, eat ache, also had me running to the bathroom more often.  Once things settle down I'll find myself with more energy I suspect.  While on the fish/alpha gal diet I've had times where I experienced great amounts of energy.


----------



## Beach

Good and bad day.  I had more energy today.  It was nice.  Had a sore throat too which wasn't so great.  The sore throat has been an issue ever since eating that chicken meal.  It isn't that bad though.  Don't know why it flared back up today.  

Paprika doesn't appear to be a problem spice.  At least I took two capsules of the spice today with meals and haven't noticed any gum swelling, or other issues - other than the sore throat which isn't overly painful.  So I'll keep testing paprika tomorrow.  

Dental issue that was scraping my tongue was taken care of.  Tongue still hurts this evening.  It will take awhile for that to heal.  

Think I'll go back to avoiding grains, rice.  I seem to feel better when I avoid that.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling alright this morning.  Energy levels so so.  THey are better than the previous few mornings.  It is day 10 since i ate that chicken meal that caused me many health issues.  It takes a long time to recover from once of these flare or reactions.  

Ate some more paprika this morning.  I am doing well.  No gum swelling noticed.  No ear ache.  The sore throat is there but not by much.  

Weight was 167lbs.  I ate dinner last night so that explains the extra few pounds.  Appearance is good and healthy.  Skin looks good.  I'm pleased about that.


----------



## Beach

I've done pretty well today.  Energy levels were better.  I wasn't becoming sore after exercising.  So moved in the right direction today.  

I take paprika again today  No issues noticed.  I think after two days of testing that is a pretty good length of time.  If I was to have an allergic reaction, with the large amount of paprika take I should have had a reaction.  
So i'll move onto the next spice to test tomorrow.  I'll likely test basil.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## Beach

166 to 165lbs.  I think i'm doing well this morning.  Hard to say for certain.  Everything is normal.  Eat black pepper as a test this morning.  Will monitor to see if I react to it, watching for gum swelling, ear ache, etc.

Something that I shouldn't discount is that it might be the chicken I ate that makes me sick, with swollen gums and all the other issues I experienced.  I know with little doubt that pork will cause gum swelling, ear aches, etc.  It might be something given to commercial raised animals that turns up in the meat that make me ill, such as antibiotics, or soy meal, corn meal, etc.


----------



## Beach

I want to disregard it but I shouldn't.  When i began avoiding all grains once again my sore throat went away.  It does have me thinking about all the grains, corn in particular, fed to commercial raised animals.  If all grains are a problme for me, than maybe live stock fed grains will be an issue too.  

There was the time also where I only ate chicken.  After two months I became very sick to my stomach.  I couldn't explain it, obviously.  I wondered about the rosemary extract addded to the ground chicken I was eating.  I might have just been the chicken though, and the type.  

I do know that grass fed beef might not make me sick.  I've had many times were I ate grass fed beef and grass fed cheese where I did not become sick.  I had other issues I felt which concerned me.  I don't believe I ever did a long term testing of that idea.  Well,,that isn't true.  One time whiile in Illinois after a hurricane passed over Florida, I only at grass fed beef and grass fed cheese and became entirely well to the stomach.  I didn't feel that great on the diet but I wasn't having diarrhea.  

Oh well, something to consider.  I'll keep testing spices and see where it takes me.  I'll still assume that garlic and onions if my main problem.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a good day.  My energy levels have been good  I swam for the first time in two weeks and did well.  Overall a pleasant day.  

I have eaten a lot of black pepper.  No problems noticed from that.  My gum swelling.  No issues come to mind.  I'll do the same tomorrow.  

I have had a slight sore throat today, typcal as I've been experiencing for the last 10 plus days.  It wasn't much but worth noting.  I was hopin that avoiding all grains would get rid of the sore throat but not quite.


----------



## Beach

THis morning I'm tossing around in my mind the question of whether chicken s a problem or if a spice*(s) is my issue.  I can make good cases either way.  At this point I am fearful of eating chicken plain for a long period of time.  I know from experience, done twice, that eventually I will develop a lot of diarrhea.  On the other hand I'm documented issues with garlic before.  Onions are likely an issue too.  So I don't know.  More information is needed.  

Seems black pepper is not a problem spice for me.  I notice no issues with black pepper.  

With having moreenergy think I'll return to fastin in order to lose some fat weight.  I'm 166lbs this morning.  I'd still like to get down to 160lbs.  

Last time I tried fasting I struggled.  I didn't do well not eating for 23 hours and I didn't lose any weight.  I also was eating some garlic during this time.  So I'll see if this time around, with avoiding garlic, if I do better.


----------



## Beach

The more I think about it, the more I'm thinking it was the chicken in the spicy meal that I ate 2 weeks ago that caused te swollen gums and ear ache.  I've known for awhile that eggs will cause tongue sores. The reaction I had 2 weeks ago is similar towhat happens when I eat pork but was less intense.   I've tried eating chicken without spices in the past.  It took awhile but on that diet eventually I'd develop explosive diarrhea.  It would take around 2 months for that to happen.  The oddest part is that it would be worse when I fasted.  In the evening after a day of fasting I'd surprisinly find myself running to the bathroom with lots of diarrhea.  

I've also taken garlic capsules in the past without much issue that I can recall.  The garlic was aged though so possibly that makes a difference.  

I'll keep testing spices in the days ahead.  I might even buy garlic and if available onion powder to test if the other two remaining spices test out fine.  

The theory that something fed to commercial live stock is showing up the meat and make me ill might be the answer.   Grass fedbeef might turn out to be fine.  I've had times where it wasn't an issue.  

I do feel better when I avoid all grains.  Lots of corn is fed to commercial live stock.  

I am fasting today.  It does have me worn down and tired.


----------



## Beach

What has me scared of eating garlic and onions is a few items.  I'm pretty sure in the past I was able to eatgarlic and my skin on my finger nails would begin to pull away.  I'd bleed a lot from the finger nail when that happened.  It was something I had as a kid.  The other that comes to mind is I appear worse, less healthy when eating garlic and onions.  That is important as having clear healthy skin goes with being well to the gut.


----------



## Beach

164lbs.  Skin looks good and healthy.  It typically does when I avoid garlic and onions.  Energy levels feel good this morning.  I'm 4 lbs away from my weight loss goal.  Last time I tried to reach 160lbs I wasn't able to.  With avoiding garlic and onions will be interesting to see if I'm able to reach my goal easier.  

Ate some parsley this morning to test.  So far all seems well.  Fingers crossed that I don't react to parsley.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing OK today.  I had more energy this aftrnoon.  Now I'm a bit tired due to working out hard.  Have done well since taking parsley.  Haven't noticed any ill effects after taking this herb.  I'll do the same tomorrow, testing it.  

Think I'll try adding rice cakes back into my diet and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

The more I think on it, the more I realize, it was the chicken that make me sick 2 weeks ago.  I say that as Ican remember clearlly the last time I did an all chicken diet I became sick after 1 month.  The illness/flare remained as long as I was eating chicken.  It was only after I stopped eating chicken, went to grass fed beef at that time, did the flare stop.  

What I must have not noticed was the slightly inflamed gums.  Pork causes inflammation all over my gums.  it is big noticeable and painful.  Chicken on the other hand produces only a small amount of inflammation and is only painful when i floss that area.  

I'll keep testing the spices.  I bought them so I might as well.  But I'll need to move on.  It's the chicken that caused the issue.  

What i next need to examine is what other fish or sea food am I able to eat.  And is grass fed beef safe.  I'm pretty certain it is, I just don't like how it makes me feel.  I've not really eaten grass fed beef without eating grass fed cheese.  In the future I'll have to change that and do a just grass fed beef diet and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling pretty good this morning with my idea that chicken was the food that made me ill 2 weeks ago.  It makes the most sense.  I don't want it to make sense.  I'd like to be able to eat chicken but am afraid to do so.  The last time I tried an all chicken diet I became sick a month later, and remained sick while on the diet.  I remember giving excuses or theories on why the chicken diet wasn't working but I never improved with my stomach.  

Now with this said I can remember eating a turkey wild caught and not having stomach issues.  I became well to the stomach eating range free turkey.  So in the weeks and months ahead I'll be wanting to test wild game.  See if eating it works for me or not.  I have a good feeling that it will be fine for me.  Most likely my stomach problem has been brought about by something fed or given to animals that turns up the meat and I'll allergic to.  

I'll be writing less going forward.  I feel that I most likely now have a base on which I can use to find more answers and get myself well.  It will take a lot of time to figure things out most likely, but I have a good feeling about it.  I finally have an answer I feel.  Of course if things should chnage I'll probably begin to write more.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting, there is a decent change I'll wake up at 163lbs in the morning.  Bit of a surprise.  My theory was that avoiding garlic and onions would result in weight loss for me.  Maybe that is true.  I'll keep avoiding garlic and onions and monitoring my weight in the days ahead.


----------



## Beach

Doing well.  I've been eating rice cakes again and I'm talking well.  That was the problem in the past.  I suspect the rice cakes tired me out and had me talking poorly.  That hasn't been the case of late.  It is so nice to be able to communicate well.  

I'll keep avoiding garlic/onions and only eat wild caught fish.  It seems to be working for me.  I'm looking healthy and the gut is doing decent.  I might make a push to lose weight in the coming week.  Avoiding garlic does seem to help in that area.  

Have developed a hernia.  Ugh.  This is supposed to be a good year, with the gut doing well, but with having had COVID and now developed a hernia that will require surgery, 2021 is turning out to not be the best health month.  I'm wondering if all the coughing from COVID brought about the hernia.


----------



## Beach

I was mildly ill this morning to the stomach.  That is a rarity on the fish diet.  Yesterday was a fastint day, eating only one meal.  In the past when eating chicken that was my big complaints.  When I fasted I'd often become sick to my stomach the next morning when eating chicken.  It does make me wonder.  I do feel better when I eat chicken.  This time time I ate chicken though did have some negative effects I felt.  The swollen gums in particular.  But who knows something else might have been at play.  At a later time I'll have to test chicken once again.


----------



## Beach

I feel a little jittery this morning.  I'm going to blame the rice cakes eaten for that.  The brown rice fiber seems to be to hard for my gut to eat.  I better cut the rice caks out of my diet after today.  Most likely it is the fiber that is the issue, but than again possibly all grains are a problem.  

Ears feel good.  No ear ache.  No swollen gums.  Overall I'm feeling pretty upbeat.  Wish I had more energy but that should eventually return.  

Weight after breakfast is 168lbs. I'm planning on fasting today.  See if I can get my weight down to 163lbs.


----------



## Beach

Today was unpleasant in the morning.  I had a lot of cramping.  Giving up eating rice cakes will hopefully solve that problem.  I suspect it will.  

For today I've kept hping my answer wil come with avoiding garlic/onions.  I had some reason to suspect the spice.  THere is the finger nail issue and bleeding.  There is also the time were I had to leave Florida to escape a hurricane.  At the time I was eating hamburger with garlic salt.  ONce I left down and reached my destination in Illinois I became quite ill.  I began avoiding garlic.  That was the only change I made, and within 3 weeks I was entirely well to the stomach.  At the time I was eating a lot of cheese also.  So hoping avoiding garlic gets me somewhere, over time.  Avoiding brown rice fiber is good also.  I've done spice avoidance diets in the past and failed for one reason or another.  Rice might have been the problem to cause the failure.


----------



## Beach

The last few days I've been having cramping and poor energy levels.  I'm going to avoid potatoes and nightshade to see if the cramping goes away.  Don't like the cramping but maybe if they go away after avoiding potatoes maybe I'll have a good item to avoid.


----------



## Beach

It is to early to tell much, but I've avoided potatoes, ate lunch, and have experienced no cramping.  This is big.  If I can link poatoes and nightshade to cramping then that will be big for me.  All to often i experience cramping and with that poor energy levels.


----------



## Beach

So far another good sign that avoiding potatoes/nightshade results in cramping going away.  I'm so far doing well this morning with the stomach.  I'm not having stomach cramping since avoiding potatoes.  I need to give it more time but so far i'm pleased with the result.


----------



## Beach

Kind of nice, I continue to not have stomach cramping since avoiding potatoes and nightshade.  I can get used tot his.  Energy levels were not all that great today but I did fast today, eating only meal.  After all this crazy note taking, I might finally have a lead with this potatoes and stomach cramping.  At least I hope so.  hard to say where it will take me.  I appear healthy.  Skin looks good.  Part of that, if not most of that is due to avoiding dairy products.  Avoiding dairy does make the skin look better, at least from my experience.  I can always remember too the times were I avoided potatoes and I was well.  add potatoes and I'd be sick.  It wasn't that clear cut but I did notice things along these lines in the past.


----------



## Beach

No stomach cramping this morning.  I'll keep avoiding potatoes and other nightshade family members.  Energy levels feel alright.  I'm a bit shaky in the hands for some reason, but that happens often with my condition.  It should improve over the course of the day.  Forgot to weigh myself this morning but I probably came in at 164lbs.


----------



## Beach

I do have better energy today.  It is lovely.  I'll keep avoiding potatoes and nightshade.  Oh, I'm also less gassy and I've somewhat well when using the bathroom.  All good signs.  I'm so glad I noticed that potatoes were causing stomach cramping.


----------



## Beach

No stomach cramping this morning.  Still doing better since avoiding potatoes and other nightshade foods.  Energy levels are good.  Skin looks nice and healthy.  No skin markings.  So I'll continue to avoid nightshade.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a decent day.  No stomach craming.  Energy levels have been decent.  Today is a fasting day and I'm coming to dread fasting days.  I want to get the weight loss over.  THe last time I fasted for two weeks I didn't lose weight though I might have some a little bit of fat.  This time I might try fasting a few days in a row and see if that finally gets rid of the fat I want gone.  Will see.  I'm not sure if I have the energy for that, or the will power.  

Nice though to not have stomach cramping for a few days.  Hope this continues, with me avoiding potatoes and other nightshade plants.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing well this morning.  The stomach feels OK.  No cramping.  My energy levels are deceent which considering I fasted for 23 hours is nice to feel.  I'm liable to do another 23 hour fast today in hopes of losing some more fat.  So avoiding potatoes and other nightshades continues to do me well.  I'm avoiding cheese also which tires me out.


----------



## Beach

Received two nice complements from ladies this week, one early in the week and other yesterday, on how attractive I've become.  Course I told them I knew so.  joking around.  I have noticed though that my skin is looking good and clear on this diet.  So rather nice of them to say so and to notice.  It is nice to be feeling better and looking healthier on this avoid potatoes, and other nightshades.  Avoiding cheese makes a difference too.  Hope I become healthier in the weeks ahead.  

Weight loss is becoming tough of late.  I'm guessing this is due to eating nuts.  So i might have to settle for 165lbs.


----------



## Beach

I have pretty good energy levels today.  I'm not yet experiencing the magical high levels of energy that feel so good.  But I'm not far away from that it feels like.  No stomach cramping either.  I'll keep with avoiding potatoes, nightshade family and avoiding cheese as cheese makes me feel tired for some reason.  It is the trade off I suppose.  in the past I ate a lot of cheese as that helped the stomach but made me feel tired and worn out I believe.  Now the stomach will be not in as good of shape, but hopfully I'll have much higher energy levels so i can do what I want.


----------



## Beach

Tired this morning but to be expected as I did some weight lifting yesterday.  I was weak lifting weights as I haven't been lifting as frequently of late.  Makes me wonder how weak I'll become when I have the operation in 3 weeks now and won't be able to lift any weights fro 6 weeks.afterwards.  

Overall though doing well.  No stomach cramping.  I'm very glad I noticed that eating potatos for  a few days in a row brings about stomach cramping.  This goes along with noticing that nightshade plants give me arthritis also.  So I'm feeling good about avoiding potatoes, tomatoes, peppers, tobacco.  Not taht I've been using tobacco.  It's just on the nigthshade list.  

Hope to add new foods to my diet in the near future.  For now though i better stick with the current diet as I have that operation in 3 weeks.  I need to have the stomach in decent working condition.


----------



## Beach

I havent written it down before but it is something I've noticed for awhile.  Since avoiding potatoes my hair has begun to grow quicker.  There is little doubt in my mind on this.  I've noticed in the past that my hair growth has slowed a good amount in the past few months.  Now I might know why.  I bought an air fryer and was making french fries with it.  That is likely cause of the slow hair growth, french fries.  

I'll keep avoiding potatoes and other nightshade foods.  Energy levels are decent but hope to see even better energy levels over the next few weeks.  Stomach doing well today.  Little cramping.  I want overboard with the amount of nuts being eaten which did make me more gassy and uncomfortable today but nothing serious.


----------



## Beach

One of the things that bothers me about the potato theory is that just 3 weeks ago I ate a chicken meal and felt I had all kinds of health issues afterwards.  This was Sept 15th.  I had an ear ache, slight swollen gums, etc.  It felt as if I had eaten some pork.  I suppose itis possible that the chicken meal had pork gelatin in it.  It's not listed on the ingredients list but there is a listing for natural flavors could mean just about anything.  Course the chicken meal had not nightshade in it, paprika in particular.  I tested paprika but didn't notice any issues with it.  Oh well, I'll keep avoding other foods to such as chicken.  When i get around to adding new foods I'll start with adding grass fed beef.  It may pack on the pounds for me, but it does appear to be a food OK for the stomach.  

I was somewhat well going to the bathroom today.  That's a rarity.  Nice when it happens.


----------



## Beach

Dping well this morning.  I slept well.  My muscles feel alright, a bit sore from working out some, but overall the muscles are good.  Stomach OK.  

There are siveral different possibilities on why this fish diet is helping me out.  

There is the possibility of nigthshade causing stomach issues.  Potatoes caused stomach cramping.  It was potato chips that were problematic but potatoes are something to be concerned about.  Tomatoes caused arthritis I believe, though I'm not 100% sure of that.  

Garlic and onions are a better possible offender.  garlic in the past has been found to cause bleeding.  I sprinkle a lot of garlic salt onto a burger and my skin around my finger nail begins to pull back and bleed.  I've tested this many times.  The result was always the same.  That can't be good for my health, stomach health I imagine.  The money wrench in this is that aged garlic didn't appear to be an issue.  The other problem is taht I've eaten chicken, plain, for long periods of time, and wold become sick to my stomach.  

The leading tender is that something being fed to live stomach is turning up in the meat causing me to become stick.  It wouldl explain why the wild fish diet is working, or seems to be working.  

I'm hoping the garlic allergy wins out in the end.  It would be the easiest to deal with, avoiding garlic and onions, on top of pork and melons.  .


----------



## Beach

I'm up bright and ealy this morning.  Taking my parents to the airport for the early flight.  

Feel OK so far this morning.  Energy levels OK.  

I'm staying at my parents house, who keep their house cooler than I do.  So far I'm handling the cooler temps well.  I've suspect that wold happen.  The cold typically effects me poorly.  With the fish diet I would not be surprised if the cold doesn't make me feel terrible.  

THe more I think about it the more likely I feel it is that meat is the cause of my stomach issues.  Chicken isn't as problematic at first but over time my stomach becomes worse when I eat lots of chicken.  So I'm guessing this morning that it is something fed to live stock that makes me sick.  Most likely soy is the problem food.  Time will give me those answers though.


----------



## Beach

Typically I'll eat an orange with a meal.  Not always but that is the routine.  

Today with lunch I avoided an orange and this afternoon I'm feeling more energetic.  I'll try avoiding oranges and see what happens.  Maybe I'll get lucky and have more energy as a result.  That is the big thing I'm aiming more, more energy levels, more consistent energy levels.  

This morning I was quite tired and fatigued.  The cats kept me awake most of the night and I was up very early to drive to the airport.  Not all that enjoyable.


----------



## Beach

Avoiding citrus and I am doing well.  my energy levels are up.  This is one of my least favorite items to avoid, citrus.  I tend to go through withdrawals doing this avoidance.  So I'll were it takes me.  

Overall doing well today.  Gut is decent.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting, this morning I did some weight lifting.  This evening I'm not feeling sore.  That's good and a change from the typical.  If I don't feel all that sore in the morning I'll do a hard workout and see if that causes fatigue.  If not I'll keep avoiding citrus.


----------



## Beach

Oh, this is exciting.  I have all kinds of energy this morning.  i'm exciting about this as yesterday I worked out hard.  A more typical response would be for me to feel beat up and fatigued.  So as mentioned yesterday I'll work out hard this morning.  I'll see what that does to me.  Hopefully I'll still have very good energy levels. 

Stomach in good shape.  Skin looks good and healthy.  Eyes were blueish this morning.  Glad to see that.  .i'll keep avoiding citrus along with the other items i'm avoiding.  .


----------



## Beach

i have all kinds of energy this morning after working out relatively hard.  This is fabulous.  So far things are looking good with avoiding citrus, along with cheese which can tire me out also.  I'm avoiding the other typical items too.


----------



## Beach

I did tired myself out today.  The work out this moring and then chores outside this afternoon have me feeling worn down.  Hopefully the feeling will not last into tomorrow.  OUtside of that I'm doing wel.  I'll keep avoiding cirrus.


----------



## Beach

I forget that when I avoid citus I lose my appetite.  I'm not all that hungry this morning.  I ate my usual large breakfast and now feel poorly to the stomach.  Nothing major though.  I should be fine.  

Energy levels are good.  I thought I'be overly sore and beat up this morning after yesterdays hard workout.  That isn't the case though.  My energy levels are good.  If I hadn't workd out I suspect I'd be very energetic at this time.  

Think I'll pass on lunch today.  i imagine it will be easy to do with my appetite being low and my energy levels being good.


----------



## Beach

I went crazy today and ate a bunch of cheese.  It was on my mind this week.  Think I got that out of my system.  It didn't taste as good as hoped.  The nice thing is my energy levels are still good.  Typically I bame cheese for tiring me out.  Not this time while avoiding citrus.  

Feeling alright today.  Energy levels are up.  My muscles feel good.  I'm feeling upbeat.  I'll keep staying away from citrus.


----------



## Beach

Since avoiding citrus my ability to smell things has improved greatly.  I noticed that right away.  I notice it quite a bit this morning. Not sure why this is happening but it is.  

I'm wearing a shirt that is a little on the small side.  The shirt fits alright but I typically will not wear it due to my stomach extending out.  This morning though my stomach is not puffed out as it can be and the shirt fits fine.  It looks alright I believe.  That's good.  maybe my intestines are less inflamed.  

And finally all the cheese eaten yesterday had me feeling lousy.  Cheese still has it's constipating effect and it was doing that.  I wasn't well to the stomach but was somewhat backed up.  Typically that is good news I suppose but this morning it can be feeling terrible for awhile.  

Also I remain less hungry.  I have little appetite.  I could eat like a bird I suspect.  I'm used to eating more though, ate my breakfast and now feel bloated.  It was to much.


----------



## Beach

I'm pretty tired and worn out today.  I'm going to blame the cheese eaten yesterday for that.  It is a delayed cheese fatigue day.  .i"ll likely be doing better tomorrow.  Eye sight isn't that great either.  kind of odd but when tired and the gut hurts my eye sight become worse.  And when energy levels are higher and gut feels good eye sight become much better.  Overall very intersting what is happening when I avoid citrus.  I better go long term with this one and see what happens.  Avoiding citrus was one of the foods I stayed away from when my eyes turned blue.  So will find out if that happens.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling better this morning.  I'm feeling more energetic.  Overall doing well.  Skin looks good and healthy.  My appetite remains low.  I'm also much less thirsty.  This morning i only drank one grass of water with breakfast.  I probably would drink 3 glasses.  So avoiding cirtus has brought about changes it seems.  Stomach OK.


----------



## Beach

I worked out with weights yesterday.  THis morning I'm feeligg fatigued/tired.  I'm doing well though.  Oh, I also ate a snack of nuts last night before bed.  THat likely did not help my energy levels.  OUtside of this I'm doing OK.  Skin looks good and healthy.  I'm not experiencing much cramping.  Eye sight could be better but not horrible.


----------



## Beach

I have had an upset stomach.  The main problem is cramping and feeling weak.  The worst seems to be over.  I'm fasting today and that is helping.  I'm 90% sure I know that cause, I went crazy and ate a bunch of margarine the last couple of days.  The fake butter goes well on sweat potatoes.  Think I'll get back to using brown sugar instead on my potatoes. 

I haven't been eating all that well for the past week.  So I was pleasantly surprised to find I weigh the same.  This was the first time I've weighted myself in a week and came in at 168lbs in my cloths.  I'll likely wake up at 164lbs in the morning.  Good to see. 

I'll keep avoiding citrus along with the other items.  I bought some chicken items at the store the other day but found I couldn't eat them.  With surgery in two weeks I was afraid of becoming overly sick.  I'll get back to food experimenting after the hernia operation.  Fun stuff.  That does remind me, my hernia seems to have come away since avoiding citrus.  I don't see much of a bump any longer.  Rather odd.


----------



## Beach

Ate some grass fed bee today and it is going down well.  I'll likely not do that again till after the surgery though.  The fish diet is working though I'm not feeling wonder on this diet, taste buds aside.  

I am having second thoughts about the surgery.  It appears I can do a watch and wait approach.  Since I'm not the healthiest person that has some appeal.  It is going to stress me out being operated on.  I'll make it I suppose but it's going to be unpleasant, more so for me than a normal boweled person.  

Outside of that doing Ok.  .


----------



## Beach

Since it is rare, thought I better note that I was partially well to the stomach today.  That is always a good and welcome sign.  My energy levels are not terrific but they have been better than normal.  I am having cramping but nothing unusual. I'll keep avoiding cirtus along with the other stuff.  In the past I avoided citrus for several years.  It was one of those items I was sure was problematic.  I never became well.  So if citrus is an issue then Ithere are other problematic foods or possibly I was eating to much fiber.  At that time I didn't realize how problematic fiber can be for me.


----------



## Beach

I have a bit of a fat lip this morning.  Im pretty sure I know the cause.  This very kind of lip problem happens when I eat pistachio nuts.  I am not eating pistachio nuts lately but I did open a new can of cashews.  I am guessin pistachio nuts were processed in the same facility as the cashew nuts.  I'm likely experiencing cross contamination.  I was thinking of no longer eating cashews.  They upset my stomach slghtly, making me gassy.  So I'll stop eating the today.  It will take 3 to 5 days for the tip swelling to go down.  

Funny for the last few days I've kept thinking I'm accidentally eating pistacios.  I had no lip issues though.  Diddn't know why I was having thsoe thoughts.  Now I have good reason to think this.


----------



## Beach

It does seem that on this diet of avoiding citrus I'm able to do some weight lifting and to not feel overly fatigued the next day.  I'm not all that energetic overall on this diet, at least so far, but doing well.  I'm handing in there.  Stomach has been OK on the diet.  At least it has been OK so far.  Appearance is healthy.  Skin looks good.

My fat lip from most likely being exposed to pistachios is nearly gone.  I've always wondered how realistic cross contamination was with foods.  Seems I found out with the cashews I ate.  At least it appears that is the case.


----------



## Beach

I worked out hard this morning with lifting weights and aerobic exercise.  I'm not feeling sore.  My muscles feel good.  My energy levels though are lousy.  I'm feeling tired out this later afternon.  Hope I'm more energetic tomorrow.  

Ate the last of the beef today.  It gave me a very slight upset atomach.  Hardly worth noting down but I was cramping a little bit and of course that had me wondered.  I'll return to the fish diet tomorrow.  

Overall I'm pleased with the citrus free diet.  I added pineapple to my diet yesterday.  Pineapple is not a member of the citrus family I've read.  It should be safe and recall eating a sweat and sour sauce with pineapple in it and being well.  This was many years ago.


----------



## Beach

I''m doing well this morning.  The good news, my muscles and bones do not hurt after yesterdays though workout.  The bad news I am tired.  I'm not horribly tired though.  I'm able to do things without much issues.  

Eye sight not all that great.  I'm going to avoid the mineral spray that i've been using for a few months to see if that helps.  I can see far with out roblem.  It is the close up viewing that has gone bad since the fish diet.  I hate it.  

Stomac in good shape.  Appetite remains poor.  I tried eating a large meal and as become the case I wasn't able to do it.


----------



## Beach

One of the nice changes since avoiding citrus has been how much better I smell and how I am able to taste food better.  Little doubt on this.  Energy levels have been better than I thought they would be.  I hope this continues for obvious reasons but also with my surgery 10 days away I'll need good energy levels that day.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK this morning.  Hanging in there.  

I'm going to make more dietarychanges.  I'm going to go back and add citrus.  Oranges are likely OK for me to eat.  

There iis a desire for me to eat chicken and eggs.  I keep reminding myself though, why.  Every time I've tested chicken and eggs I become sick, with a major flare.  It has happened every single time.  It takes a month or two for the big flare issue to show up but it consistently happens.  Also the last time I ate chicken I developed sore swollen gums, developed an ear ache also.  It was similar to what happens when I eat pork but to a lesser severity.  

I forgot that I tried an experiment this week.  I ate grass fed beef and commercial cheese.  I developed no swollen gum issues.  I developed no ear ache.  I think what I need to do and have been threatening to do fro awhile is to buy some commercial beef, beef that is not grass fed, and see if I develop an ear ache and swollen gums from it.  I'll plan on eating that after the operation which is in 10 days.  

Eye sight this morning is better.  For one morning avoiding the mineral spray seems to have helped in this area.  Will continue avoiding to see if eye sight continues to do well.  

I'll go back to eating cashew huts.  I'll just avoid the one brand of cashews and it is likely contaminated with pishachios.


----------



## Beach

The morning is starting out very nicely. Fingers crossed the rest of the day is the same.  Energy levels are up and good.  My eye sight is improved since avoiding that mineral supplement.  Hope that continues.  And I was mostly well when going to the bathroom.  That was a shocker.  Mornings tend to be the worst time for the stomach.  I certainly can be sick in the afternoon and evenings, but typically mornings are the worst.  Not today.  So that was a nice change. 

Weight is up since eating some cheese and some beef.  I came in at 167lbs this morning.  I will likely be back to 165lbs with in a day or two.


----------



## Beach

It has been a good day indeed.  I was well once again today goign to the bathroom.  Didn't expect that.  

I've bought some commercial beef and placed into the freezer.  I'll eat some beef in the next week or two, after the operation.  It will be a good test.  I am thinking it will go well as I ate grass fed beef but commercial cheese and didn't have to many issues.  I did feel chilled when I ate that, and had some minor stomach issues, cramping, but it went well.  

It will be turning cool in a few days.  Will be interesting to see how I handle the cold on the fish diet.  I now suspect that I'll be uncomfortably cold.  I was hoping that I'd feel warmer on the fish diet, but now I'm not so sure.  

Eye sight I beleive better, but still have issues with.  Just getting old I suspect that and I'm likely watching to much TV.


----------



## Beach

Not as good of a bathroom day this morning, but still not bad.  I'm going in the right direction I believe.  Energy levels feel good.  Skin looks good and healthy.  Gut not cramping at the moment.  I'll keep avoiding chicken, eggs, turkey, and pork along with the other stuff such as pumpkin, and watermelon.  Didn't weight myself but I can tell I'm still up in weight some.  The shorts I'm wearing are tight.  I'll likely fast for 23 hours today.


----------



## Beach

Quite excting, I worked out with weights hard yesterday.  This morning I lifted on my legs some.  I'm not feeling sore.  I;m not overly fatigued.  Very good that this continues.  

I'm going to cut back on eat nuts after today.  I'll eat some but will be measured aboutit.  I am thinking that will help prevent an upset stomach on the day I'm operated on.  That will give me 7 days to get the gut in the best shape possible.  I want to avoid a flare if possible.


----------



## Beach

I slept quite poorly last night.  That was not expected.  My gut is behaving good and I'm thinking that is hwat hurt me.  I was mostly well this morning and by gut didn't like being rubbed against.  It had my heart rate running higher than normal which in turn kept me awak.  It was as if I was on a slow walk all night.  Doing OK today and the gut remains in good shape.  I've cut back o the nuts.  That should help with the tender colon.  

Energy levels good.  I've a bit sore from the weight lifting but nothing that is trouble some.  It is wonderful to do some lifting and not be fatigued greatly by it.  

I'll keep with the wild fish diet.  I guess I'm eating alpha gal with that addition of avoiding chicken and eggs along with turkey.  Weight was around 167lbs this morning.


----------



## Beach

Today begins cooler days.  A cold front is passing through this afternoon.  Temps will be around 10 degrees cooler over night.  This will be a good test of the diet.  I beleive that eating this fish diet keeps me warmer somewhat.  I'll find out in the days ahead if that is true or not.  

Doing OK this morning.  I find myself not terribly nervous about the operation in 6 days.  That must be due to the stomach doing better.  When doing something outside of the house there is always the fear of a stomach flare.  It is a natural reaction.  There must be less concern about that being on this diet.  With that said, come the day of the operation I'm likely to be nervous naturally.  I'm looking forward to but also dreading the operation.


----------



## Beach

Slight upset stomach this afternoon.  Stress levels are now up.  Last thing I need is to be sick for surgery.  But with that said the illness has been mild.  I have been messing with my diet since yesterday and dietary changes often causes diarrhea.  So with a little luck I'll be better by tomorrow or Friday.  I'm taking Imodium.  I'm supposed to take a stool softner, at least it was brought up as a suggestion on the day before the operation.  I can't imagine.  That would cause all kinds of diarrhea I imagine and that is not good for anyone.  I have naturally soft stools I can laugh.


----------



## Beach

Refined diet has me slightly ill this morning but nothing horrible.  It hurts at times but it livable most of the time.  I'll be avoiding beets which should help with the vamping.  Weight 166lbs this morning.  I'm heaing in the right direction.


----------



## Beach

Felt bette today after avoiding beets.  Beets certainly can be gas causing.  Best to stay away for awhile.  Bit tired out this later afternoon.  Did some pushups the tough kind this morning and imagine that is the reason for the tirdness.  I'm not sore though.  My muscles feel OK.  Feeling better about the coming operation.  So long as the gut is OK, I'll be less on edge.  Appearing healthy.  I'll keep avoiding eggs, chicken, and pork,  Not eating beef either at the moment but I'll be testing that again.  I'll see if beef causes ear aches, swollen gums, etc.


----------



## Beach

165lbs.  Good and happy this morning.  My stomach is better.  Either the diet helped, the Imodium did it's job, or a combination of the two.  Either way I'm pleased.  Energy levels OK this morning.  Muscles are not sore this morning but I am a bit tired.  I'll keep with the modified fish diet.  Oh, I avoided chocolate pudding thsi mroning.  It does cause my heart rate to increase.  I'm guessing the caffein is to blame.


----------



## Beach

Mild upset stomach this morning.  It is entirley my fault.  Last night I felt hungry and so I ate a bunch of nuts along with some potato chips.  Seemed like a good idea but this morning i've payed the price.  The price payed was small though.  I'm already doing better and with a little lunch it will be a decent day.  From here on out till the operation I'm eating good and healthy, healthy for me.  

Appearance healthy.  Skin looks good.  Energy levels OK.  Yesterday I had a wave come over me that for sure the answer is alpha gal along with avoiding chicken, eggs and some alpha diet dieters have reported.  So if I should get a desire for some cheese or beef, I'll look to offset that by eating something else such as rolls.  I'm not much of a wheat eater but will give that a try in the future.


----------



## Beach

I was tired today due to all the nuts eaten last night.  Well, not that many nuts were eaten, but more than typical and enough to irritate the gut and to then tire me out.  Doing better now this evening after eating more carefully.  Imagine I'll be in good shape by tomorrow.  

Dawned on me that I'm 3 months in on avoiding eggs.  I'm probably one month on avoiding chicken and turkey.  It would be very nice if I just had issues with eggs, chicken, and pork.  That beef was safe and good would be wonderful.  Will find out eventually.  Though i might find msyelf just eating sea food.  That wouldn't be terrible either. 

Looking healthy. Skin looks good and healthy.  Energy levels so so.  They cuold be better.  I am getting cold eaiser than I hoped.


----------



## Beach

Doing ok this morning.  I twas tired when waking up and didn't want to get up.  But after breakfast I'm feeling more energized.  Gut ok.  It is better than it was yesterday.  Eating better does seem to help on tis fish diet.  Skin looks good and healthy.


----------



## Beach

I'm communicating well.  I've noticed this for awhile now on the fish diet/ alpha gal diet.  Now I can see that energy levels doesn't determine if I'm talking well or not.  I'm fairly fatigued most of the ime, yet can communicating well and quick.  I'm still not the best talker, but better than what I've been.  So that is a nice change seen with the fish diet.  

Stomach OK today.  I'm a bit gassy but nothing horrible.


----------



## Beach

I have a few tests coming up in the weeks ahead.  

The first bing that after the surgery I will not be able to weight lift for 6 to 8 weeks.  That is a long time to not lift.  It does have me concerned as I weight lift in part to help my knees.  Lifting keeps my knees in decent shape and keeps knee pain away.  

The fish diet on the other hand for what ever reason seems to get rid of the knee pain.  I'm not sure though how long the knee pain will not be with me without lifting.  I get to find out how helpful the fish diet is with knee pains.  If I can go for 6 weeks without pain in the knees while on the fish diet, that is something.  I'm always looking for something to follow and this might be it.  

The other reason I lift is in part that it keeps me warm.  I get cold easy.  Lifting warms me up nicely and keeps me feeling warm for days.  Now without being able to lift I'll be finding out how good the fish diet is at keeping me warm.  This weekend it is to turn cooler.  I won't be wearing shorts this weekend, most likely.  So this weekend will be a good test.  

This morning the gut is OK.  My energy levels are alright.  Appearance OK healthy.


----------



## Beach

I had a good idea.  I'm going to give up drinking the glass or wine or two glasses of wine a day.  I began drinking the wine to improve my health.  Some wine can be beneficial while to much is problematic.  

I completely forget though that in the past before drinking wine, I can remember drinking wine could really tire me out, make me feel awful.  It would upset my stomach.  Now inthe past I'd only drink wine socially and all to often would find my wine glass being filled constantly.  So my thinking has been that drinking lots of wine on New Years is bad for me.  But that a little bit of wine will be handled well by the gut.  

Most likely i am wrong about that.  So I'll do a test, avoid all wine.  I'll see if my energy levels increase.  Most likely they will I'm thinking this morning.  

Unfortunately I'm being operated on tomorrow which will tire me out.  I'll likely be tired form the surgery for a week or longer.  So I'll ave to sjpw patience with this test.


----------



## Beach

The avoiding alcohol to see if I get more energy idea worked.  I was more energetic today and had less stomach cramping.  I am pretty gassy though.  Doing OK,  a bit tired as I've been on my feet for the afternoon at the doctors place for the hernia operation.  Go in at noon to have the work done.  Should be fast and quick it sounds like.  30 minutes and I should be on my way soon after.  Then again I've never handled being knicked out well.  Hope what ever I'm given tomorrow works better.  .


----------



## Delta_hippo

Just wanted to wish you all the best with your operation.  Hope it goes well and fast recovery.  These things are always a little stressful and I will pray goes smoothly and all well.


----------



## Beach

Thanks Delta.  i imagine the operation will go well for me.  Surprisingly this morning I'm feeling less stressed than I was yesterday.


----------



## Beach

My gut is feeling good and my energy levels are up.  Avoiding the glass of wine is looking like a good idea.  TIme will tell.  I feel as if I've been close to having an answer for improving my energy levels.  It wouldn't suprise me iif the glass of wine was irritating my gut robbing me of energy.  So hopes are high that the diet I'm following now and avoiding wine will result in much improved energy levels.  This morning I'm thinking garlic and onions are my main problem foods.  Don't know why I think that but garlic has always been a spice that worries me since I figured out it can cause skin bleeding issues around finger nails.  I eat a lot of garlic and onions with a meal I also feel rotten afterwards.  .


----------



## Beach

Yesterdays hernia meshless surgery went well.  Yesterday and this morning I'm experiencing minimal pain.  I'm able to get around the house without much trouble.  I'm limping while walking but that isn't necessay but more out of concerns that I place to much weight on my right side damaging the repair work  

The only fear I have thie morning the pain medication causing constipation, the dream disease for me.  Strainign while going to the bathroom could damage hernia repair I'm guessing.  So if this becomes a problem I have some lexatives I can take.  How the world changes over night,  Me taking a laxative.  I never imaged the day.  So far I don't need to usse the bathroom.  I'm passing gas well while I was fearful would not happen.  

I am taking antibiotics today and tomorrow.  Fingers crossed they cause me GI issues later on.  

Today might be more painful than the day of surgery.  Recovering from a wound will cause pain.  It's important part of my healting process but naturally can be difficult to live with.  

The no mesh hernia repair is so far turning out to be a positive for me.  I kept hearing in previous weeks how painful hernia operations can be.  I'm guessing that is caused by the mesh being screwed into bones.


----------



## Beach

My knees are still feeling great on this fish diet.  I can move around without any issues while following the wild fish diet.  I love it.  I'm so used to typically having my knees hurt without being able to weight lift.  having strong knees is wonderful.


----------



## Carabop

Glad to hear your surgery went well.


----------



## Beach

Thanks,

Today I'm in more pain than yesterday. I'm rather slow getting around.  The pain meds are not working all that great.  With that all said,, I'm doing alright.  When ever in pain from the colitis I remind myself that it will not last for ever.  The pain will be gone soon.  That is how I'm viewing this operaiton pain.  It should improve greatly over the next couple of days.  

Stomach doing well.  Was a bit concerned about the antiiotics upsetting the gut;  So far that has not happened.  Knees feel great on this fish diet.  I'mm having no knee pain right now.  Thatis a wonderful feeling.


----------



## Beach

As expected after the surgery I'm experiencing pain.  I'm uncomfortable.  But overall all things considered I'm doing well.  Today was the fist day that I was able ot shower and clean up.  I was also able to take off the big bandage over the surgical wound.  Smaller tape like materail remains in place to keep the wound shut.  I'm walking around some without to much difficulty.  The big product is standing up and sitting down.  That cn be painful.

Bathroom habits are good.  Stomach is felling well.  Appearance is healthy.  Energy levels are good.  It is cooler and windy outside yet so far I'm feeling nice and warm. I'll stick with the wild fish diet.  I'm not all that hungry.  I'm eating less than typical.  I guess that is normal from what i've read after such surgical work.


----------



## Beach

It really is great that my knees are not hurting while on this fish diet.  Currently not being able to lift weights due to the operation, it is very helpful that my knees are strong and not in pain.  

The fish diet I believe is the only diet I've followed that helps my knees.  I likely would have noticed if another diet help the knees.  So I'll stick with the diet and keep monitoring my knees.  It won't be till te middle of Dec. that I'll be able to lift weights again so I'll have lots of time to see what happens.  

Still in pain this afternoon but the pain is less.  I imagine within a day or two I'll be back to my old self, will little pain.


----------



## Beach

Avoiding the daily drink or two of wine has helped my gut.  The gas levels have significantly decreased since I avoided wine.  It is nice.  My energy levels are up also.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK this morning.  I'm still having a little bit of pain but I can get around.  Went to the bathroom quite a bit.  Good to see as there is a lot of wrting about that being a problem for some after hernia surgery.  

Knees still feel great.  No knee pains to report.


----------



## Beach

It is cool outside today and cooler in the house by about 5 degrees from normal.  I feel just fine.  I'm not feeling cold so far.  

This might change over time.  Tommorrow after being cold all day today I might find myself feeling chilled.  So far though while on this fish diet I'm not feeling all that cold.  It is very nice.  

Moving around is easier today.  I can walk around do chores nearly normally.


----------



## Beach

It is wonderful  It is good and chilly in the house this morning.  Yet I feel just fine.  I'm not feeling cold as I typically can during this kind of weather.  The cold can upset my stomach so I don't feel there to be an issue there this morning.  I'm doing just fine.  Energy levels are OK.  

Pain from the operation continues to decrease.  Last night I was able to sleep on that side of my body though I rarely did.  It didn't hurt when I rolled over to the operation side but I could feel it.  Figure tonight I'll likely be in better shape there.  

Stomach in OK shape.


----------



## Beach

It is remarkable and wonderful at how well I am handling the cooler weather.  I'm not uncomfortable from the chill.  I feel just fine.  All to typically the cold weather will upset my stomach.  My stomach has been fine. 

I get a better test of how well I can now handle cooler weather over the weekend.  Forecasts for now have temps in the 50Fs for lows.  That should have the house nice and cool inside.  i might be looking at 70F in the house.  That will be an excellent test of the fish diet and cooler temps.

Knees feel get.  I do't have any knee pains to report.  Not even a twing of pain coming from the knees.


----------



## Beach

Today with lunch I ate some wheat, bread sticks.  That is rare.  I don't eat much wheat.  So far I'm doing well.  I'm not feeling cold.  It remains cool in the house yet I'm feeling warm, maybe to warm.  I took off a layer of clothing to help cool down come to think of it.  Stomach feels good.  I appeared healthy.  So all go so far.  I likey will not make it a habit of eating wheat but good to know I can have some, most likely.  More time is needed to know for certain.  In the past I found avoiding wheat beneficial for my health.  It wasn't a cure but beneficial.  

Hernia repair healing still going well.  I'm still having some pain but once again it is tolerable.  Hopefully by this weekend all of the pain will be gone.


----------



## Beach

Still doing OK since eating a good amount of wheat.  It was a nice diversion meal.  Typically after eating neraly the same food all the time, i'll begin adding chicken or beef meals to the diet.  Then i end up regretting having health issues afterwards.  With the bread sticks I feel fine, at least so far.  I guess there for a short while I had some more muscles on my left foot but why that happened I don't know, and that pain went away.  I have used the bathroom more than usual this afternoon but nothing painful or worth worrying myself over.  I am concerned that I could have some cramping later.  That would hurt.  But will see.  I might get luck and not have cramping this evening or over night.  

So glad I didn't eat a chicken or beef meal. Todays bread sticks helped me avoid that.  I'll likely get back to the old diet tomorrow.  After a while once I get bored with it I bought some Chinese rice that I'll try.  It has soy in it so I am somewhat afraid of this rice meal.  Will see.  I'll eventually eat it and see what happens.  If I get sick from i,feeel cold I'll have an answer I suppose.  

Oh also ate a tomato sauce with lots of spices in it.  I'd dip the bread sticks into the spicy tomato dip.


----------



## Beach

I'm alive.  I ate a bunch of wheat yesterday and I woke up this morning.  It is a step in the right directiono.  The gut does hurt just a bit but nothing horrible.  I am feeling slightly fat.  I have eat to much of late.  It shows.  I need to fast some.  Not a long big fast but something where I avoid snacks.  I'll plan on that today.  I was going to do that yesterday but got bored basically.  Boredom drove me to eat yesterday evening.  Don't know my weight  I'm staying away from the scale during this time of healing.  

Healing is going very well.  It is now one week since the operation.  This morning I feel little pain.  I'll still baby my right side, taking as easy with walking, putting as much weight as possible on the left side.  But I don't need to do that anymore.  The pain isn't there.  About the only thing I'm making changes from is sneezing.  I'm doing all I can to avoid sneezing and coughing.  Those would hurt I suspect.  

I feel nice and warm this morning.  My knees do not hurt either.  I tis wonderful   Love the knees feeling good.  With me feeling warmer all the time I turned the heat down on my tankless water heater by 10 degrees.  Showers have become uncomfortably hot.  Cooler temps will likely feel better .


----------



## Beach

The stomach still hurts very slightly this afternoon.  I'm blaming the wheat eaten yesteray  THe pain is very livable with.  I'd prefer no pain of course but it is there.  The pain is mild cramping.  I'm a bit gassy.  

Avoiding alcohol remains a good move on my part.  With me not drinking a glass or two of wine a day I've become much less gassy.  The alcohol was apparently upsetting my stomach more than i thought.  I should have figured that one out earlier.  Never cared much for alcohol.  Only drink for possible health positive effects.  In my case avoiding wine has been easy to do.  I'd make for a terrible alcoholic.


----------



## Beach

Weighed myself this morning and came in at 168lbs.  That isn't bad.  I've only gained 2 to 3 lbs of late.  With me not watching my diet, and eating as much as I want, the gain was small.  Glad to see that.  

I think I'll go ahead and test myself for the alpha gal condition.  I was hoping to have the stomach working better before testing.  A dietary test is better and more reliable than a blood test.  But at this point I think I have enough data pointing to alpha gal that a blood test should be done.  I'll check pricing today and if it isn't bad I'll move ahead on having that test done.  

Still feel nice and warm on the fish diet.  My skin looks good and healthy too.  All to typically I'll feel cold and look cold wit bluish skin.  that isn't the case at all on this diet.  I look healthier and feeling warmer.  As mentioned yesterday I turned down the heat for my water heater.  I noticed the cooler temps when showering.  It felt fine this morning.  It is nice and warm outside at the moment.  Starting tomorrow temps will become cooler.  I might find myself turning the heat back up over the weekend.  Will see.  .  

Continue to feel little pain from the hernia repair sight.  I am still getting around slowly though.  There is some pain when walking.  Wound looks and good and healthy to me.


----------



## Beach

Did well today.  Gut was its usual self.  I'm not overly sick.  There are times where I'm semi well.  Weigh is up this evening.  I weighed myself at 172lbs.  Feeling kind of fat.  Appearance though doesn't show me putting on weight.  That's good.  Maybe the fish diet is good for weight gain.  I'll be finding out.  I know chicken and eggs cause me to lose weight.  Beef and cheese causes weight gain.  I have times were I've been well to the gut eating beef but looked and felt miserable.  That might have been the cheese.  Auggg.  I can endlessly go around with the posibilties.  

I feel warm today and my knees are holding up great.  Another 4 to 5 weeks of no leg weight lifting so I need the knees to keep feeling good.  

Eyes are bluish.  That's good to see.  A positive sign.  Finger nails are in good shape.  No finger nail pitting noticed.  Ate more spices today.  I seem to be holding together.  Tomorrow the weather begins to turn cooler.  I can hardly wait.  It should be fun to find out if I can handle the cold or not on this fish diet.  

I ddin't look into te alpha gal blood testing.  Reading more about the tes and how unreliable it is has me now rethinking that idea.  The diet testing is the best way to know if I am alpha gal or not.


----------



## Beach

Last night before bed the stomach acted up.  I was slightly ill.  It wasn't anything major but as always unenjoyable.  The gut hurts just a bit this morning.  I'm guessing this is being caused by the 15 hour fasting I've been doing.  For what ever reason when I fast I'm more likely to become sick to the stomach after 12 hours.  

On the parameters I'm closely watching I'm doing well.  My knees do not hurt.  I'm feeling good and warm.  I'm producing a lot of body heat.  I love it.  I'm so used to feeling cool or sold it is nice to have the change.


----------



## Beach

Typical day for health.  Knees feel good.  No pain in my knees on this diet.  I feel ice and warm.  It is a cool day.  No sun shining.  In the recent past I'd be cold.  Today though I feel just fine.  

Often written, cold temps are brought about my thyroid problems.  Possibly on this diet I'm avoiding some food that brings about thyroid issues.  Also my hair has been much nice appearing on this diet.  Something I've come across in readings is that thyroid problmes will cause hair problems, often brittle flat hair that begins fallling out.  So I suspect with my new found warmth and nice hair I've solved a thyroid issue.  

THe knees feeling so much better are a bit of a mystery.  Possibly the warmth I'm feeling is helping my knees.  In the past I'd weight lift to help my knees.  leg lifting will cause my body to feel warm for 2 to 3 days.  LIfting also solves my knee pains for the same time span, 2 to 3 days.  I began weight lifting in order to help keep me warm in winter time.  So possibly feeling warmer helps solve my knee issue.


----------



## Beach

Bit tired this morning.  One of the negatives of this fish diet is that I pee a lot.  I wake up 2 to 3 times a night of late.  There could be worse things that happen but it is rather unpleasant.  

Weight 168lbs.  

Feeling warm this morning.  My knees do not hurt a bit.  It is over half a month now since I last lifted weights on my legs.  Remarkable that I don't feel pain.  

Someday in the future i'll test beef once again.  I forget that part of what I'm doing is not eating cheese and retesting various diets to see how I do.  Cheese being a fiid food that tires me out.  So I guess at the moment i'm on a avoid pork, chicken, eggs, and turkey diet.  I'm not eating beef either though someday in the near future I'll give that a test too, see how my knees feel afterwards and how warm or cold my body feels.


----------



## Beach

I was pretty much well to the stomach today.  I've had many days like this of late.  I'm well relatively but could do better I suppose.  

What has been interesting is that when I ate the bread sticks with spicy sauce I was ill for 3 days afterwards.  It was a normal illness though.  

So anyway i'll be passing on the spices and nightshade family for a few days and will see what happens.  I've done this many times in the past but don't believe I've done it when avoiding cheese also.


----------



## Beach

Clear sign this morning that I'm putting on weight.  A pair of shorts that fit a month or two ago are now quite tight.  I could wear them but they were awfully tight so I passed on doing so.  Didn't weigh myself this morning but I seem to now be around 170lbs, up 5 pounds.  This is undoubtably due to eating 2 meals a day regularly.  When I got myself down to 165lbs I'd fast for 23 hours once or twice a week.  I'm not doing that now.  

Knees feel great this morning.  I'm feeling nice and warm.  Today a cold front will be passing over the area.  It is warm this morning.  By this evening though and overnight it will be turning quite cool  This will be a good test for me.  

Something that has been elusive is energy levels.  My energy levels have been poor.  That a main problem of mine, very lousy energy levels.  So will be interesting to see if avoiding dairy/cheese along with nigthshade family and spices will result in much improved energy.  Just 2 or 3 months ago I had a week of fabulous incredible energy levels.  Everything felt so good all over.  It is possible for that to happen.  I just need to figure out what is going on.  It should be possible.  I get good energy levels and I'm moving on.


----------



## Beach

I hadn't noticed this before so good for me to note down.  I'm now also avoiding nightshade and spices.  Avoiding nightshade seems to have me less gassy, less cramping.  It's just one day of notcing so it might not be anything, but good to note down and keep notes on.  Nightshad has been at the top of the list of concerning foods for me from the beginning, so i'm a bit biased against also.  

In the future I'll also eat some more bread sticks and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

I'm already back to thinking I have an allergy to eggs, chicken and turkey or a bird allergy.  THe upset stomach later week while mild was likely caused by the bread that was eaten.  As I know wheat does upset my stomach.  It upset my stomach worse than I expected.  Maybe over time I'll be able to handle wheat better.  

Eggs does cause tongue sores and finger nail pitting.  

Next week I'm liable to eat some grass fed beef.  I'll see if it gives me knee problems or has me feeling chilled.  

I have a sneaking feeling that eggs and chicken make me feel cold.  I haven't paid attention to it in the past, but going by memory I believe bird does chill me.


----------



## Beach

It is good and chilly outside.  I'm doing fine though.  I'm not feeling cold.  My knees feel great.  It should get colder in the house as the day goes on so once it reaches into the lower 79s in the house I'll have a better idea of how this fish diet is helping me with the cold weather.  It is exciting.  I'm thinking this will go well.  

Bathroom habits the same  On this diet I've been having lots of diarrhea but it is the controlled type most of the time.  There have been times were I have been in pain from cramoing but the cramping is typically not horrible and short lived.  Never fun to be in pain but the pain has been at a manageable level.  

When I was downt  to 165lbs U discovered the jeans I wear on cold days such as this did not fit.  They were to big.  So I dug up older jeans that were smaller  This morning I find the smaller jeans as now to tight.  I can wear them but they upset my stomach.  So I'll be looking for the bigger baggier jeans this afternoon stored away in a closet.  Baggy jeans are better than jeans that press to tight upsetting the stomach.  

Skin looks good and healthy.  The area around were I was operated feels good.  Today is my post op exam.  Imagine that will go well.  I seem to be healing.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing fabulous today with the cool weather.  So far the chill has not bothrered.  If anything it feels good.  It is to be colder tonight in the house.  I might wake up feeling cold so will see.  I'm loving this though.  It is so nice to not feel cold when chilly weather comes to town.  

Knees feel great also.  

Saw the doctor today for my post op check up.  The mesh less operation has worked out great.  All was good with my check up.  Good chance this is the last time I'll be dealing with a heria.  Went for a brief walk today.  All went good.  No pain.  No issues.  

Tomorrow I'm likely to test out grassfed beef.  I'll see if it chills me or hurts my knees.


----------



## Beach

What a miserable night.  i slept poorly.  It is my fault.  I had the bright idea of eating some margarine against yesterday.  It tasted good going down but just sat in my gut irritating.  I wasn't sick to my stomach but felt poorlly and that kept me awake.  

I feel rather lousy this morning still but I'll do better as the day goes on I'm guessing.  So for what ever reason there is something in margarine that irritates my stomach.  I better stay away from margarine no matter how good it tastes on foods.  

This morning my knees feel great.  Today I'm planning on doing some walking.  I'm fairly certain that will not have a significant impact upon my knees.  In the past i've tested this out many many times.  Exercise played little role in my knee issues.  But I shouldn't dismiss it entirely.  I'll keep track.  

It is cool in the house.  I feel good.  I'm not overly chilled though I do feel cooler.  my feet and legs in particular are feeling cold but not horribly cold.  I still feel as if I generate more body heart than typical.  I love it.


----------



## Beach

So far so good with eating beef.  I feel warm.  My knees don't hurt.  But it early as I just ate lunch an hour ago or so. 

Eye sight not so great.  I' going to cut out macadamia nuts and see if that help.  I have a sneaking feeling it will

Went walking for 20 minutes this morning.  No issues to report.  All is good with the legs.  My only complaint is that I'm leaving my parents lose.  Tight pants do hurt mildly the incision.  Lose pants on the other hand and walk doesn't go well with each.


----------



## Beach

Eating beef, grass fed beef, is looking like a success so far.  The knees feel fine.  I'm feeling warm though it has warmed up nicely today.  The house is no longer so cool.  

Eye sight not the best.  That has been a downside is the fish diet.  I don't remember when my eye sight became more fuzzy all of a sudden.  Bit of a mystery.  I'm going to avoid macadamia nuts and see what happens.  I've been looking for an excuse for avoiding macadamia nuts anyway.  Delicious nut but I' pretty sure it mildly upsets my stomach. A better functioning gut might result in improved eye sight.  

Then again I'm getting older and watch to much TV at eims, which doesn't help eye sight matters.  

Did a fare aount of walking today.  No issues to note down from that.  Good to do some exercise finally though I'd prefer to do some weight lifting.


----------



## Beach

Avoided macadamia nuts and as I thought would happen my stomach is better.  I've been hoping the macadamia slight stomach issue would go away but for now I'll  avoid and see what happens.  

Eye sight does seem improved this morning to some extent.  I also ate beef again this morning so two possibilities I can control, beef for fish and avoiding macadamia nuts.  I'll keep notes as always.  

Eating beef does have me feeling cooler this morning I believe.  It is hard to say with certainty though.  It is one of those things were to get an answer I'd want to eat beef daily for weeks.   For now though eating grass fed beef seems to have worked out well other than I'm feeling cooler this morning.  Knees feel alright.  I don't notice knee pains after eating beef.  

I'll likely go back to eating fish this afternoon and continue to do so for the next week.  on Monday I will be driving an hour away from home so wnt to be on the fish diet for that.


----------



## Beach

I have little doubt at the moment that eating beef has caused me to feel cooler.  It is a nice warm day yet I feel cold, or on the cooler side.  My skin looks even slightly bluish, as it can appear when i feel cool.  I'm back on the fish diet.  Imagine by tomorrow I'll be feeling warmer.  It does make me wonder once again about having the Alpha gal condition.  

Eye sight remains blurry.  I can see far but small print is a problem.  

Gut doing well so far for today.  Knees might have hurt some.  Hard to say with certainty about that.  The left knee did slightly hurt after this mornings walk but I'm watchiing that to closely, looking for any sign of pain.  Overall though I'm walking with no issue.


----------



## Beach

I was partically well going to the bathroom this morning.  That's a positive sign as always.  Nice to see after my short little experiment with eating beef.  I suspect that grass fed beef does cause me some helath issues such as making me feel chilled and my left knee hurting.  But I doubt grass fed beef upsets my stomach.  I'm not sure about commercial beef.  It might be a problem and I have osme fear about it.  Only a long term dietary experiemtn with beef can work this out.  

Found out I can sneeze and cough without pain now.  I feel bettr sneezing now after the operation than when i had the hernia.  Sneezing could agrivate the hernia some, but not a great deal though.  It's a good thing too as something is in the air causing me to sneeze a good amount.  I'd be in trouble if sneezing caused me pain right now.  

With my eye sight I'm going to try avoiding TV watching for awhile.  I'll just listen to TV but avoid watching as much as possible.  Relaxing my eyes will likely help.  I'm just coming out of summer where I'm indoors more often watching TV due to the heat.  Now I hvae the operation that has me in doors more often watching TV.  I'll also stop reading with my computer book reader.  Instead i'll try rading printed books. Both can be difficut to read at the moment due to eye issues.


----------



## Beach

Since avoiding beef my knee, left knee, feels better.  I feel warmer.  My energy levels are better.  I look healthier.  I had some slight dental pain.  THat is gone, mostly.  My gums didn't swell up as will happen with pork but there was some minor gum problems.  So I guess overall a negative experience with eating beef.  There are some issues I should test further with it, naturally.  I ate spices with the beef.  To test the spices next week I'll eat some vegetable egg rolls that do not have egg in them.   That should help clear that issue up.  

Eyes are feeling much better since I have not been watching TV today.  My sight remains blurry but not as blurry.  I'll keep with the resting my eyes from TV and see what comes of it.  

Overall OK afternoon though I am a bit on the tired side for some reason.  Oh, all the walking done has gone well with the exception that I am feeling some slight pain in the area I had the operation.  I'll have to be careful.  Don't want to irritate that to much, though I should be safe walking at this point.


----------



## Beach

Tomorrow I'll avoid all njuts and see if that helps with the blurry vision.  Resting my eyes doesn't seem to help as much as hoped.


----------



## Beach

Off to a good start with eye sight since avoidig all nuts.  From the little test I've created I am seeing better.  Nuts while tasting good go cause me bathroom problems.  And bathroom problems all to often result in other body parts going heywire.  Time will tell though.  One day testings are not the best.  

Feel nice and warm this morning since avoiding beef.  Also look healthier.  Knees feel great.  All positive notices.  

Early next week the forecast has the weather turning quite cold.  My house should drop to around 70F inside.  That will be the coldest for the season.  Hope I still feel warm when that happens.  It is miserable when feeling chilled all the time


----------



## Beach

Eye sight still blurry but I do feel that I'm seeing better since avoiding nuts.  Eye sight might also be slightly better due to not watching much TV yesterday.  I'll continue wth doing both and hope my eye sight improves.  If this keeps up I''l have to break down and see and eye specialist.  The most likely answer is watching to much TV.


----------



## Beach

I lied.  I ended up eating a bunch of nuts this afternoon.  THey are hard to resist.  I'll instead avoid TV giving my eyes a rest.  

So far not good.  After eating the nuts I'm having a harder time seeing.  I'll keep with resting my eyes for awhile.  If that doesn't workout I'll return to avoiding nuts and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

I was thinking this morning how lucky I am to have discovered the fish diet.  I typically don't enjoy car trips.  This has changed with the fish diet.  I'm rarely sick on the diet.  I've yet to have a major flare following  the fish diet. On monday I'm trabeling around an hour one way.  It is a meeting across town.  I'm looking forward to it.  I'm not all that concerned about the drive.  It is wonderful.  

I guess what is not wonderful is my blurry eye sight.  THink i'll go back toi avoiding nuts to see if that helps.  I should be able to handle avoiding nuts for a few days without to much trouble.  I even looked healthier when I did avoid nuts the other day.  

Skin looks good and healthy.  Knees feel fine.  The knees are getting a lot of wear and tear with long walks the last couple of days  The knees are holding up great.  No pain to report.  I feel nice and warm too.  

With the stomach was better.  The stomach is certainly better than before the fish diet.  But it would be nice if it was even better.  Maybe avoiding nuts will help in this area.


----------



## Beach

I just watching about 4 hours of awful football.  And without to much surprise my eye sight is blurry.  So watching to much TV should be a top consideration for the blurry eye issue.  

Doing OK today.  It's a usual day.  I've been walking a lot of my knees are sore, but in a different way from what can be a big problem.  So good there.  Overall though the knees feel good.  The house I watched the football at was cool yet that cold didn't bothe me all that much.


----------



## Beach

Doing decent this moring.  Eye sight less blurry.  Bathroom going was OK.  I wish it was better though.  Did need to go that much.  It wouldn't suprirse me if that helps my eye sight.  Knees a bit sore but nothing terrible.  I feel nice and warm.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  Knees don't hurt.  I feel nice and warm.  Tomorrow will be a test of how well I handle the cold.  A strong cold front is to pass over the area.  Low temps will be in the middle 50s.  Imagine I'll handle that well though I'll be cold.  Eye sight remains clurry but I suspect I'm doing better with my vision by a little bit.  Resting my eyes from TV watching helps and avoiding nuts which irritate the gut helps too.  At least that is my guess.


----------



## Beach

I'm tired this morning.  Came home last night and had the bright idea that I'd eat a dinner snack.  That was a mistake.  i was awake most of the night.  I'll be fine though but a little slow going for the day.  It is cold outside but in the house it remains nice and warm.  So the cold testing will not happen till tomorrow most likely  Stomach in good shape.  Knees are feeling good.  i'm appearing health though I'd liek to drop 5 pounds.  I'm at 170lbs now.  Not surprising as I'm regularly eating 2 meals a day.


----------



## Beach

I twas a cool windy day outdoors today.  The time I spent outside was comfortable.  I didn't feel chilled.  It was very wonderful.  The fish diet for what ever reason has me feeling warm, more normal.  Most people I know feel comfortable in this type of weather.  Me, typically I'd be wearing mahy layers of clothing, wool socks, long johns.  Not today though.  

Eye sight not that great.  It bothers me.  I suspect the diet change has caused the blurry up close vision.  Don't know why but the fish diet isn't doing my eyes any good.  

At some spring rolls today.  I was worried about them.  I was afraid they would upset my stomach.  So far that has not been the case though.  My stomach is just fine.  The Chinese spring rolls were egg free.  I'll likely eat more spring rolls tomorrow and see what happens.  .


----------



## Beach

As has become more of the norm I'm feeling nice and warm.  I'm getting used to this somewhat.  It is cold in the house with temps around 73F.  Typically at that temp Id wake up in the night, and place a nice warm blanket over the bed.  That didn't happen last night.  Just with the summer bed set up I felt good and warm.  I love it.  It makes it easier for me to stick with the fish diet.  

Knees feel good and strong.  

The spring roll went down just fine.  I was worried yesterday that it would make me sick.  It has soy protein in it.  Thought that might do me in.  Glad that didnt happen.  

Weight 170labs.  I'll plan on trying to lose the weight once again in a few months.  It will be warm enough for the pool to be warm by March.  I might try again at dropping 10lbs of fat in particular.  Don't know if I can do it, but will try once again then.  

Eye sight is better this morning.  Maybe the spring rolled help with that?  Don't know but I am seeing bette this morning for some reason.  Maybe the cold air.  hard to say.


----------



## Beach

Tired out today.  I'm blaming the rice dish I ate with lunch.  For what ever reason eating to much rice wears me out.  The good is that the spicy and soy sauce mixed rice dish has gone down well.  No major stomach complaints.  I've been quite concerned about soy being an issue so happy that i'm not suffereing today.  Tomorrow I'm likely to eat some dairy free ice cream that lists soy protein in its ingredients.  Now that will be a soy test.  Hope it goes well.  

Knees feel good.  The day has been cool but I'm feeling warm.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this Thanksgiving morning.  Knees feel good.  I'm handling the chill well.  I'm not feeling cold though it is cold in the house.  I guess the big item mssing is a better stomach.  i'm not having flares as in the past but I'm not well either.  Hope the stomach begins to perform better soon.  It would be nice to have better energy levels also.  The stomach health and energy levels go together.  Slept in for me by an hour.  I figure the healing from the operation is also taking away energy.  The spring rolls and rice dish have gone down well.  No stomach issues to note down.  That's wonderful.  I'll have some more spring rolls today.  I'll likely be drinking some wine with family today.  Hope that doesn't upset the stomach.


----------



## Beach

Am doing well once again after eating some spring rolls.  It is wonderful.  I guess I am a littlte extra tired.  That is likely due to the fiber in the spring rolls.  Fiber tires me out.  By and large though I'm doing OK.  

Knees feel good.  I'm nice and warm though I did dress warmer too.  I was so far I found myself taking off a layer of clothing.  That would have never have happened before the fish diet.  

I didn't eat that ice cream with soy protein I'll have to slip that into the diet tomorrow.  I am a bit gassy this evening.  I'm going to blame the wine for that.  Had a lass and a half with Thanksgving at my folks and friends.


----------



## Beach

Doing quite well today.  It is disguesting as with the colder weather I'm wearing long pants often.  My older long parents are not much to big to wear.  Yet now that i've gained some weight due to the operation and sitting around, the smaller pants are to tight1  So I'm wearing the bigger parnts that are much to baggy.  

All the fiber eaten the last couple of days has gone down well.  I haven't had serious stomach issues.  I like it.  

I feel good and warm.  Knees remain in good shape on this fish diet.  I'm grateful for that.


----------



## Beach

Feeling good this morning.  Energy levels are up.  

Slept quite well last night.  I didn't feel any pain from the operation area.  THe pain has been slowly decreasing over time but last night was the first time were zero pain was felt.  It does have me thinking about the spring rolls and vegetable rice dish eaten.  Both are full of nutrients.  I'm wondering if they helped with my healing.  Course that is speculation.  I'll keep eating both items though.  I've been worried about the high fiber content in both food items, so I'll be careful with that.  

Weight 172labs.  ugh.  Hate to see that, but I'm always eating two meals of late and I'm not exercising all that much.  Both are contributing to weight gain.  I guess in the spring, many months from now I can get back to trying to lose the fat and get back to 165lbs and lower.  That is a more ideal weight for me.  

Stomach in good shape.  Knees feel OK.  The left knee was a little sore last night but nother serious.  I believe this makes 4 to 5 weeks without weight lifting on my legs.  Remarkable that the knees do not hurt.  

I'm good and warm this morning.  I' might even been over dressed as I feel as if I might sweat some.  It is cool in the house too, though it iis not cold.  

Tis is to be a cold week coming up.  The house should be the coldest it has been this fall.  It should be a good test, and a good annoyance since most of my parents don't fit.  I'll have to do something about that.


----------



## Beach

It was a very good day today.  My energy levels were good.  As typically happens when i have energy every thing felt light.  It was easy to mover aroud, not that it is overaly hard to move about.  

Think I'll stick with eating the chinese dishes that have a good amount of vegetables to them, though I might not eat the spring rolls as often.  It appears that is to much fiber.  

Knees still feel alright.  I'm feeling good and warm.  It is wonderful.


----------



## Beach

I want to say my stomach is sore, and I'm overly worried.  That isn't true though.  all the fiber eaten from the spring rolls is noticed by my stomach.  It is mildly letting me know it is not pleased.  But overall I'm doing well.  The stomach is OK.  Energy levels are higher than normal.  Knees feel good.  I'm getting fat again and I'm not pleased about that.  That's a big negative.  Well, getting fat is a relative term.  I'm only around 5 labs up in weight, hardly a mighty concern and something easy to deal with once I get the right time to deal with.  

So overall doing well  I'll stop eating the spring rolls for a few weeks.  I have an event to atted in about 2 weeks.  I need to begin preparing for that.  I'll go low fiber eating.


----------



## Beach

Good day.  Good energy levels.  

I ate a bunch of cheese this afternoon.  I'm still standing and alive.  It seems every so often I get a craving for cheese or a beef dish.  Don't know for certain if it helps or hurts me.  But I'll likely continue doing this once a mont when the craving comes.  

Knees feel good,  I'm still feeling nice and warm.  

I'll likely spendung next week fasting and looking to lose weight.  The extra weight is bugging me and I think my operation area has healed up enough that I can do some fasting.  

I'll plan on writing less in the future.  The diet is going well for me.  I'm far from healthy.  I'm pretty sick overall.  But i'm improving I can tell and with that will need fewer notes.


----------



## Beach

Last night I woke up and was sick to my stomach.  The illness lasted for around 20 minutes.  That was the first time I've been sick to the stomach in some time now.  

So now I try to interpret what happened.  What made me ill.  I'm pretty sure that it was the cheese eaten that made me sick.  It isn't the firsttime cheese has done this.  Was it a food allergy?  I don't know.  I do have some good clues though telling me that it was not an allergy issue.  

This morning I'm feeling fine.  My energy levels are good.  I'm feeling decently warm.  My skin looks healthy  It is as if I hadn't been ill last night.  Typically after being sick as I was I'd be worn out this morning.  I'd look worn out too.  

I'm a bit biased at this point but for awhile now I've been leaning toward eggs, chicken and turkey as being my trouble making foods.  i know now that eggs cause finger naile pitting.  Eggs also can cause tongue sores.  They also can cause hives.  It takes about a month of eating for eggs of chicken to cause this.  It isn't an overnight issue but it reguarlly happens I've found.  Also a month of eating bird meats I'll begin experiencing the scary stomach issues.  Scary being that I'll become very sock to the stomach with little warning.  

This morning I'm feeling fine.  I'm not stressed out over what happened last night.  I'll stick with the plan, stick with the fish diet and experiment with my diet from time tot ime.  

Now iwth that sasid I hae an important even on the 13th.  I need to be as healthy as possible on that sate.  I can be mildly sick then but preferably not sick at all.  I better get back to eating safely and I'll experiment wit the diet once again after that.


----------



## Beach

Looks like I was wrong about cheese.  This morning I'm cold and my left knees hurts.  Yesterday I was guessing that cheese is likely OK for me to eat.  And I have history to back that up.  For years I ate a lot of cheese to stop the diarrhea.  It would work.  Id feel awfu eating the cheese.  it would tire me out.  But it stopped the diarrhea.  i always hoped that I'd become well and recover over time eating that cheese but it never happened.  

now with being ill 3 times after eating cheese I'm afraid to eat cheese again.  I'm not sure how the cheese eatig helped my gut and got ride of the diarreah but I'm guessing it had to do with eating it many days in a row.  I don't want to do that though.  I know how tired and miserable it will make me feeel.  Appears too it will make me feel chilled and cause my knees to hurt.  

So something I've not done is follow a long term fish diet.  I've not gone past 3 to 4 weeks of only eating fish for protein.  I've always found myself with a craving for beef, cheese or chicken and cheated for a day.  I need to stop that.  I guess that will be my next item to try and over come, the cravings after eating fish for so long.  I should be able to do it though.  It is just a matter of will power.  Don't know how I'll do on a long term fish diet.  It might turn out great.  I'd see my diarrhea stop all together and my energy levels go up.  Or it might be similar to chicken, were I feel OK for a month of eating chicken but then find myself experiencing major stomach flares.  

Only one way to find out, i'll be on a fish diet for the next 3 to 4 months.


----------



## Beach

Good and bad news, depending on how it is looked at.  This morning woke up feeling weak, have a sourt stomach, was a little bit dizzy and feeling as if I'd throw up.  All not good feelings to have.  The good news is that I know what new foods I added to the diet.  I added potatoes, spicies from a rice dish and spring rolls, which are loaded with spices.  So I'll avoid spices and potato family of foods (nightshade) and see what happens.  

It does seem like my eye sight is better this morning.  I can read small print though I have to squint.  Before I couldn't read small print.  This is good and measurable.  

One thing with the fish dish that has bothered me is that I'm still sick, most of the time.  I'm not flaring though, which is the big thing I'm gratefaul for.  Maybe by getting rid of the spices and nightshade family I'll see an improvement in my diarrhea.  I'll be monitoring for that.


----------



## Beach

Not the best of days for me.  I'm tired out, dragging.  With that said, the stomach is doing OK.  My knees are in good shape.  So tomorrow should be a better day.  I'm onto the new updated fish diet.  I have high hopes it will work, give me more energy and have the gut working at a livable level.


----------



## Beach

Good and bad news.  It does appear that I've changed my diarrhea for the better with the new updated diet.  I was largely well this afternoon with using the bathroom.  Always exciting.  Hope I continue doing well tomorrow.  More time with being well is important of course.  

Bad news, I'm slightly dizzy and nauseous this evening.  This is the worst.  It is looking like it will be a long night for me.  Standing up gets rid of most of the dizziness and nausou   Standing up isn't so great for sleep though obviously.  I'll live though.  This has happened before and didn't last more than a few days.  

I was likely tired today due to feeling better.  There is something about the gut not liking being used.  It wears me out.  

Don't know why the fish diet can work.  It remains a mystery.  I have many theories on why it is helping but figuring an answer out likely will not be possible.  Leading theory is that it is wild caught and isn't fed the typical animal diet.  I'll just have to concentre on foods and work and foods that dont.  

Eye sight is better.


----------



## Beach

The dizziness is bad tonight.  It only occurs when I sleep on a side.  If I rest on my bad, no or little dizzyness.  Odd.  I'll be sleeping on the couch it looks like.  

Most likely the cheese eaten the other day is causing the dizziness.  I say that as the last time I experienced similar was when I tested out grass fed beef gelatin.  Soon after eating the gelatin I was dizzy.  I believe it lasted 3 or 4 days.  Imagine similar will happen with the cheese.  It will take a little while for it to clea out o my body.  Hope I'm write.  

Not only did I avoid spices and nightshade i also avoided macadamia nuts.  I wouldn't be surprised if the macadamia nuts have been slightly upsetting my gut.  Hopeuflly the spices and nightshade iwill turn out to be fine.  I'll plan on testing that after the 13th.  

I guess another theory on why the fish diet helps is that i probably have the alpha gal condition with the addition that eggs, chicken and turkey are a problem, along with allerges to beef, dairy and pork.


----------



## Beach

oh good, I'm doing better this morning.  

Woke up around 3 and was not feeling nauseous.  I decided to hop into bed and see if I was able to sleep on my side without being dizzy.  I was able to do that.  I could sleep on my side.  The dizziness is still there but not nearly as intense this morning.  

Diarrhea remains improved this morning.  

Energy levels are improved.  

Knees feel good  I'm not as warm this morning but I'm not all that cold either.  

Not once did I wake up to use the bathroom.  That is a rarety but it did have me thinking.  Yesterday I peed more than typical.  I always consider that good as I suspect my gut swells up with water when it is irritated.  Less water in the gut means improved diarrhea.  

So I'm not out of the woods yet.  I still have the nausea a little but it is improved.  With a little luck it will be gone by tonight.  

I'll keep avoiding spices nightshade, dairy, along with the other typicals,.


----------



## Beach

I'm tired today.  My concentration isn't the best.  i remain slightly dizzy.  So far I'm not as bad as last night.  On the good news I continue to have improved diarrhea.  I've been looking for that.  Now I have a good idea that nightshade (potatoes), spices, and macadamia are the likely cause of that.  If this continues I'll likely see greatly improved energy levels with in a few weeks I'm guessing.


----------



## Beach

Last night I might have had a clue to the cause of the dizziness.  For a snack last night I ate a bunch of cashew nuts.  About an hour later I found myself dizzy.  I was dizzy through the night too.  So for this morning I ate no cashew nuts and so far I'm doing pretty good.  I'm feeling better.  So maybe my problem is simply I'm eating to many nuts.  The day should tell.  I was planning on stopping eating nuts within a few days anyway.  So I'll just start early.  Once I begin eating nuts I'll just eat a small amount, if this is the anser of course.  

Feeling cool this morning but I am wearing shorts.  It is 76F in the house.  Not overly cold.  The colder weather seems to have gone away for the forseeable future.  The afternoons will be good and warm.  Once the sun is up the house will warm up quickly.


----------



## Beach

Good news, the dizziness seems to be gone.  I don't notice any dizziness.  Something I avoided I'm guessing if what helped.  Most likelly avoiding cashews nuts from this morning is the answer.  

Bad news, I'm exhausted today.  With a little luck I'll have more energy tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

I watched a movie that had a scene that made me laugh.  A guy walks into his new dorm room and the other room makes tells of a long list of allergies.  That's me!  Well, I hppe I'm not as bad as that guy, but I'm afraid I'm working towards it.  

Dizziness nearly gone.  There remains just a touch of dizziness from time to time.  Very annoying.  

What a mess, I was eating many new foods.  I don't have a clean idea of what cuased the dizziness and weakness.   Cheese is a good candidate.  In the past I thought for sure beef gelatin caused dizziness.  So there could be a connection between cheese and beef gelatin.  The counter is that I've eaten cheese many times and didn't bcome dizzy afterwards.  

Nightshade, potatoes is a good candidate.  On this fish diet I've rarely felt energetic.  I've frequently been eating potatoes.  Maybe there is sometimes about potatoes.  i don't know, but I'm going to avoid nightshade.  

Spices, I rare eat spices.  The weark leading up to this dizziness business I began eating lots of spices with two chinese food itesm, spring rolls and  a spicy rice mix.  Good posibilities here.  

And cashew nuts.  not sure what to make of cashew nuts.  if I wake up feeling well int he morning I'll likely eat some cashews, see what happens.  

No doubt the dizziness for now has improved.  Yesterday I had big dizziness issue when i learned forward.  I was pumpking air into some bike tires yesterday and that caused me a good deal of issues.  Now, that bending foward issue has gone away.   

I have been eating a lot of maple of late.  i'm eating a lot of maple.  It's another possibility.  

Well what ever it is, I seem to have another allergy out there to add to the list of pork, beef gelatin, eggs, chicken, pumpkin, watermelon, and other melons.  I'm not 100% certain about the eggs and chicken allergy but I'm fearful enough to stay away for now.


----------



## Beach

170lbs.  I slept well last night.  The dizziness remains.  the weakness hasn't completely gone away.  But overall I'm doing better.  i'm on the right path.  It always takes longer than i wished to get over such health issues.  

This morning I ate potatoes and cashew nuts.  Figure they are the most likely to be safe.  I've been eating these for some time now and didn't have dizzy issues or wearkness.  I'll remain avoiding dairy, beef, and spices.  After the 13th I'll add the chinese spices foods back into the diet for a test.  This is of course so long as the nuts and potatoes don't cause me health issues.


----------



## Beach

THis is wonderful.  THe other day I complained that 74f in the house was cold.  

This morning I'm wearing shortss and it is 74F and I feel warm.  

A clear sign to me that I'm back onto the right diet.  It is likelly the cheese eaten that made me feel cold.  I've noticed that in the past, that eating dairy will make me feel chilled.


----------



## Beach

Today was a wonderful day.  My strength returned.  Most of the dizziness was gone.  Overall I felt great.  Well, not so great with the gut but it was doing well enough.  I ate lots of nuts and potatoes too.  So no problems there is appears.  I'll make sure to stick with the fish diet.  I'll be avoiding cheese, beef, and pork for a long while.  Well I do need to test spices but will do that in 9 days.  I imagine I'll do well eating those chinese food dishes.  

Knees feel great.  I feel good and warm.


----------



## Beach

I'm still going in the right direction.  I'm feeling stronger.  I'm not nearly as dizzy as before this morning.  Dizziness is pretty much gone though a touch of it remains.  

so at this point it appears there are two items left that likely caused this latest health crisis of mine.  There is cheese and dairy products.  And there is spices, onions and garlic in particular.  

There is a strong pull with my grain to choose dairy products as the trouble maker.  It makes for a good clean theory.  I'm allergic to pork.  I have no doubts about thast.  So it makes sense from a stand point that many allergic to pork are also allergic to beef and dairy.  There is a problem with tis thoug, a big problem.  I've eaten dairy, cheese and plain beef many times in the past and didn't suffer negative consequences as a result.  The main idea I'm working on now is to avoid cheese because I feel is tires me out,and find a diet that gives me energy.  

Instinctively I'm afraid of garlic and onions.  I picture the two in my mind's eye and they make me feel sick.  Onions are particular make me want to barf.  

So on that cheery note, when it comes time to begin experimenting with foods, I'll first eat beef and cheese to see what happens.  I suspect I'll be OK.  

I'll be avoiding garlic and onions for some time I expect.  

I could be wrong of course.  I just need to keep and open kind to the whole thing.  

I'm feeling good and warm this morning.  I have a book written by a doctor whoe theorizes that thyroid problems are caused by eating to much dairy.  He wrote a book on thei theory.  He claims he has been able to cure many female patients thyroid issues simply by asking them to avoid dairy.  So I guess my feeling warmer could be due to avoiding dairy and keeping the main food I'm allergic to out of my diet.  Hard to say of course but I'll go with the theory.  I'm feeling comfortably warm on this fish diet.  

Knees are feeling OK.  I'm looking forward though to being able to do some weight lifting on my legs.  I should be able to do that in 9 days.  I can't wait.  

Weight this mornnig 172lbs.  Eye sight kind of blurry.  Will be interesting to see what happens once I add plain beef to the diet.


----------



## Beach

Today i'm feeling completely different about spices and dairy products.  I'm thinking the spices are safe and the dairy is to be avoided.  WIth thta aid I bought a little bit of the cheese that upset my stomach last week.  I'll plan on doing a test on Friday.  At the moment I'll likely eat the spicey Chinese food first.  Never once have i eaten cheese or beef and felt good afterwards.  It can at times help the stomach.  But I always felt run down and overall awful.  With the Chinese vegetarian spicy rice dishes I felt great.  I even thought the rice was giving me more energy.  So I'll go with testing the Chinese meal first.  At least that is todays thoughts.  

Doing well today.  Dizziness and weakness is nearly gone.  Knees are in good shape.  Appearance is OK healthy.  It has been better but I'm not compleining.


----------



## Beach

A little tired and weak this morning but nother out of the normal range of things.  Dizziness pretty much gone.  Stomach doing well.  I'm feeling nice and warm this morning.  Knees feel alright.  THey want to lift weights though.  That would make them feel even better.


----------



## Beach

I'm good and tired today.  I was the same yesterday.  I'm going to blame the long walks of late.  I'm one week away from being able to do all exercises with the exception of snow skiing.  No problems there.  It will be good to get back to exercising again soon, lifting weights in particular.  I'll be tired due to it, but I need to get back in shape.  Talking about shape I have the wrong kind of shape around my stomach area.  I'll need to get rid of that bump next year.  

Writing as stomach is doing well.  I love it.  I cut back on the nuts which likely helps there.


----------



## Beach

This morning is starting out the same as how yesterday went.  I'm tired.  It is likely caused by lots of walking done of late.  Mentally I'm a little slow at this time.  Being tired will od that.  Gut is good enough.  Wish it was better but it isn't bad.  Knees feel good.  Body heat is high for me.  I still feel shockingly warm.  Having felt cold for so long this is a nice change that the fish diet brought about.  

Last night I kept worring if the dizziness spells were returning.  every time I would turn out to be wrong, thankfully.  That motion sickness idzziness has etched its self into my mind it seems.  Hope to keep that away for a long while.  THe only two times they have happened is after eating some grass fed beef gelatin and here of late with soon after eating a bunch of cheese.


----------



## Beach

I've done well today.  I'm tired.  I'm worn out as was the case this morning.  But this evening I'm doing OK I believe.  I'm appearing healthier this evenign too, which is a good sign.  

Tomorrow will be a stressful day.  I'll be away from home fro most of the day.  But imagine I'll do fine.  

I've flipped flopped in my mind once again.  Cheese and dairy is safe and it is spices, garlic and onions that are the problem.  On Friday I'm planing on eating cheese, or maybe even an egg and chicken.  I have the chicken in the fridge right now.  I'll eat it only seasonsed with salt.


----------



## Beach

This morning is starting out the same as yesterdays, I'm a bit weak and a bit tired.  I imagine I''ll have another week or this feeling.  The diet I'm on though seems to be a good one.  I'll be addking eggs and chicken to the diet tomorrow most likely.  I'll eat them plain or course.  No spices allowed.  Knees feel Ok this morning.  I'm feeling good and warm.  I'm wearing pants this morning too, which I normally would not but I'll be indoors out of the house most of the day.  Imaing the place I'm going will be good and cool.


----------



## Beach

Thought I'd be more ired this morning, but that isn't the case.  i'm feeling good and awke this morning though it was a fitful sleep.  Stomach doing well.  Knees feel good.  I'm nice and warm overall.  I hold off on the dietary experiment for a week ro 10 days.  I'll tyr and eggs and chicken then, spice free and low fiber.


----------



## Beach

Rather tired today.  It is to be expcted as Ididn't sleep well  Imagine the next few aays will be tiring.  OUtside of that I'm doing well, havelittle pain .  My eyes are brigher more white I've been told by my mother the last few days.  Good to hear.  Seems avoiding spices and dairy products helps clear up redness in my eyes.  I've thought that garlic and onions can cause red eyes but never tested that one out.  Regardless good to see that my eyes are looking healthier.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling good this morning.  My energy levels are up.  I slept decent last night.  I've of course flipped back on the spices verses cheese.  I'm pretty sure cheese will make me sick and feel miserable.  It always had made me feel miserable.  So when I get to the point of adding new foods to the diet I'll be adding the Chinese dishs with spices.  I'll stick with the fish diet which I said I would.


----------



## Beach

I can say with little doubt that watching TVm to much TV, will hurt my eyes and make my sight blurry.  No major break through   in noting this.  I'll be stuck in the house for the next week and I'm watching more TV than normal.  My eye sight is rather lousy as a result.  My near sighted eye sight is lousy.  Far sighted works just fine.  

Gut going well.  A little bit of cramping but it is just a little bit.  Knees feel good.  Skin looks good and healthy.


----------



## Beach

My energy levels are very nice.  Hope this continues.  I'm a little swollen this morning but nothing unusal.  Imagine that will be gone in a day or two.  Stomach OK.  

Weight 172lbs.  I was pleased to that as I've eaten dinner 3 days in a row.  I should be able to get back to eating normal tonight.  

Knees feel good.  I'm continuring to feel nice and warm.  It is warm out side which contributes.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling upbeat and energetic this morning.  It is nice to have extra energy.  I do still have some swelling this morning but beleive it to be improved over yesterday.  Gut is its usual self.  It is going woderfully on this fish diet.  Knees feel good.  I should be able to weight lift by next weekend though I don't believe it necessary for my knees.  I feel good and warm as always with this fish diet.


----------



## Beach

Feel the same as yesterday this morning.  Stomach good.  Energy levels good.  Appearance swollen some, but a little better than yesterday.  I'm thinking of testing out the spicy rice dish to see how it goes down.  Knees feel good.  Looking forward to workout once again which can happen in 5 days from now.  The fish diet is working so far.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling OK today.  I'm a little tired but I have worked out/ walked a good deal of late.  Stomach OK.  Knees unbelievably still feel good after all this time of not weight lifting.  Unreal.  I plan on doing some lifting once again on Sunday.  Im looking forward to that.  I'm still feeling warm.  About my only complaint is my eye sight.  It continues to be poor and that in part is done by watching to much TV.  Little doubt there.  I plan to stick with the fish diet for months, most likely, and will be interesting to see how the gut does but also my eyes.  Wouldn't surprise me if the eyes begin to do better with a happier gut which I hope happens over time with the diet.  

Bit news for oday, I ate a dish of the spicy rice.  So far my head is not spining wildly.


----------



## Beach

I ended up feeling more tired yesterday than expected.  I slept well though.  This morning I'm feeling alright.  Gut works decently.  Knees feel good.  After eating weight came in at 173lbs so my wake up weight was around 170lbs.  I'll be working to get back into shape.  I do have a round shape around my belly that needs to be removed.  

Still feeling good after eating the spcy rice dish.  No dizziness.  I'll keep eating it.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeing good this morning.  I'm upbeat.  I have more enregy than I did last night.  

Two days in a row now I'be been largely well to my stomach.  It is wonderful.  It gives me good confidence.  

Rice meal has not been a problem for two days.  I'll keep eating it.  Imagine it is not a problem.  It was the cheese that made me sick and dizzy.  That settles the idea of me eating cheese once again.  

Yesterday I heard from my parents are how much darker my hair has become.  My eyes are also nice and clear.  I've noticed myself that my skin is healthier looking.  It has also turned whiter.  So the fish diet is bringing about more changes thatn just stonger less painful knees.  My knees continue to feel great on this diet.  Eye sight is prety good thsi morning too.


----------



## Beach

Bit tired and worn out this afternoon.  i'm not surprised.  I've been exercising a good amount.  Rice meal continues to do down well.  At least I haven't noticed that awful dizziness.  It must have been the cheese that did that to me.  More time to know for certain but it is looking good.  I better avoid cheese and beef for good.  

I'm planning on doing some light weight lifint on the knees tomorrow  I don't need to do it.  The knees feel just fine.  but it will be good to get back into the weight lifting routine.


----------



## Beach

Well, it appears I am wrong about the Chinese rice with lots of spices.  I woke up early this morning with that awful dizziness.  So I'll avoid the Chinese rice dish and see if the dizziness goes away.  It took about 3 days for that to happen last time this happened.  I recall having to sleep on the couch for a couple sights.  So not much fun but exciting that it appears I have a result.  It isn't the result I wanted but good to have it.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling lousy this morning and I'm happy about it.  Along with the dizziness oomes fatigue too and I'm feeling weak and fatigued tat the moment.  I was thinking I had tested enough with the Chinese rice dish that it was safe, but last night I woke up in serious dizziness pain.  So apparenlty it takes 3 or 4 days before I develop a problem.  That is the most likely result.  

Well, I'm going to add eggs and chicken to the diet.  I'll eat the chicken with just salt added.  

The last few days while eating the spicy rice dish I noted that I was feeling worn out.  I was blaming exercise for that.  But I suspect now it was the rice dish.  I'll monitor and see if that was the case.  

Course something entirely different could be going on so will keep an open mind.  I'm pretty sure I have a result, avoiding spices, garlic and onions in particular will get rid of the dizziness when I lay on my side.


----------



## Beach

one of the nice things about the rice dish that I believe has made me dizzy is that it is only a few ingredients, which are rice, carrots, green peas and green onions.  That is it.  I'm guessing it is the green onions that are the trouble maker.  

I am feeling stronger this afternoon.  It is a good sign.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling stronger this morning.  I also can do my lean forward test and not get dizzy.  with taht said I can still feel the dizziness when I twist my head quickly.  I don't know how I'd feel laying flat but suspect I'd be dizzy doing that.  So as before when this happened I'm doing better but probably have another night on the couch ahead of me.  

stomach OK.  Knees feeling good.  I'm off the fish diet as of yesterday afternoon.  I'm eating chicken and eggs seasoned with salt.


----------



## Beach

Another night sleeping on the couch keeping my head proped up.  Slept OK though.  Well hopfully this is the last night of oding that and I'll be able to sleep in my bed tonight.  I don't remember how long I had to sleep on the couch last time this happened.  

so thogh I'm guessing I have this figured out.  I'm allergic and garlic and onions.  Pumpkin and other melons.  Pork.  Avoiding all these should result in greater energy levels and a well stomach over time.  I'll go with that.  I'll write less at this point.


----------



## Beach

Slept in my own bed last night.  The dizziness was pretty much gone.  My energy levels this morning are very good.  I a excited about that.  I'm going to give up all grains, rice in particular for awhile.  I hope that doing so will help me to lose some weight.  Possibly I'll see my vision improve also.  It is already better this morning at the moment.  Was well to my gut yesterday afteroon.  That came as a surprise.  Don't expect that to continue though I'd like it to.


----------



## Beach

I have been eating chicken and eggs of late only seasoned with salt.  I beleive I should be safe doing that but it does have me a little concerned.  I believe the last time I did a diet like this i did become very sock to my stomach eventually.  That happened though after eating a lot of rice brown fiber.  

Slept well last night.  No dizzy spells.  Weight 171lbs.  I've told myself I'm not going to fast till next year but believe I'll end up fasting today.  I want to get myself back into the 160llbs range.  My gut become to big whole  recovering from the operations.


----------



## Beach

Tired and worn out today as to be expected with me fathing.  I don't plan to make this to much of a habit.  I'm avoiding all grians rice in particular.  I'm hoping that will help with weight loss.  I also consider that I should avoid rice since it was a rice dish that made me dizzy.  I'm blaming the onions in it for being the trouble maker but it very well could be the rice, carrots of peas that gae me problems.  I know very well that eating to much rice will make me sick to my stomach.  I've always blamed the fiber in the rice for causing that.  i might be wrong though.  an allergy to all grains is not unheard of from what I've read.


----------



## KDelown

Механизированная шпаклевка в Киеве и области - komfortniydom.com.ua 

Наружные и внутренние механизированные отделочные работы под ключ 

Гарантия качества и конкретные сроки!


----------



## Beach

rather tired and fatigued this morning.  The price paid for working out to much I suppose.  It is cold too which will tire me out.  I was hoping my eye sight would improve with avoiding all grains.  That hasn't happened.  I'll have to break down in the new years and see the ee the eye doctor.  Glasses or contacts appear to be in my future.  I can live with that.  Weight was 169lbs this morning.  Good to see that I was back in the 160 range this morning.  i'm cold.  I haven't been eating or following the fish diet of late so can't comment on that.  I'll get back on the diet and see if it warms me up.  I doubt it will.  I'm doing better dealing with the cold but when it is 50F outside there is only so much that a diet can do to help.


----------



## Beach

Little doubt I am seeing better this moring.  Will be nice if this continues.  I'll keep avoiding all grains.  

Avoiding all grains is an old dietary idea done in the past.  it helped with my gut health but wasn't a cure.  I'm wondering now If eating lots of cheese as i did on thid grain gree diet in the past was giving me stomach issues.  Will see.  

Im feeling cold this morning.  It is a chilly morning but is expected to warm up later.  My energy levels are good.  Weight was 169lbs again.


----------



## Beach

II'm going back into the  wild caught fish diet.  Eating eggs and chicken is not working out.  Problems experienced since eating eggs and chicken are ~ I feel freezing cold, my skin is drying out, my hair is drying out, I itch all over.  it appears I have developed a rash on the neck, and in general I feel miserable.  I need to get back into the fish diet.  Eggs and chicken are officially on my avoid list for life, much like pork. 

I'm not entirely sure if there is a connection between eggs, chicken and the rice meal that made me dizzy.  The only possible connection is that chickens are fed lots of corn, corn is a grain and rice is a grain.  Possibly I have a grain allergy not only from directly eating grains but from animals fed grains.  Seems like a long shot.  But I'll avoid rice also for awhile and see what happens. 

It is nice to now have a safe diet, the fish diet.  I imagine I'll be feeling warmer by tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

I missed it.  In the rice dish I'm concerned over for causing dizziness it has soy sauce in it.  Being allergic to soy makes good sense.  It could be soy fed to chickens, pork and other animals that is my problem.  So I'll follow the fish diet and avoid soy along with other beans.


----------



## Beach

I am feeliing better this morning being back on the fish diet.  The house is nearly the same temp as yesterday morning.  Yesterday I felt freezing cold and I was wearing warm clothing.  This morning thehouse is nearly the same temp, I'm wearing lighter clothing and I feel nice and warm.  Appearance is healthier too.  

I'm glad I figured out the rice dish has soy it in.  THe rice has 3 seperate paragraphs for ingreidents.  One lists cauce.  I assumed that mentioning sauce sperately iit meant that a packet of soy cause came with the rice dish and I could add the soy sauce if I desired.  It wasn't till I looked into the box and noticed no packet of soy sauce was added.  It is apparently already mixed with the rice.  So that is likely the answer, soy.  

In the future I'll order some wild game food, meats that have not been fed feed.  Instead they reportedly eat wild grasses and such.  It will be a good test to see if that causes me problems or not.  Doubt there are sild beans in the diet of many animals roaming free.


----------



## Beach

It is cool inside the house yet I feel nice and warm and I'm just wearing shorts and a short sleeve shirt.  It is so wonderful to not feel cold and chilled.  So chicken and eggs are out of hte diet.  THey make me feel cold and miserable.  

Yesterday I briefly looked for wild game meats.  I didn't find anything.  I might look again today to see if I have better luck.  

I wil have to look at grass fed beef once again.  I'm pretty sure grass fed beef is safe for me to eat.  I am a bit scared of it though.  Last time I tried eating it I found myself overly worried.  One of the problems I have is I don't have a reliable test for me to try.  To know if grass fed beef is safe of not I'd have to eat it for a long while and find out what happens.  Today though that might not be necessary.  I an eat the beef and find out if it makes me feel cold.  I'll plan on trying that in a few weks after the visitors have gone home.  For nwo as always I'm thankful for the fish diet, how it makes me feel warm and how it makes my stomach feel good.  

Commercial beef I'm terrified of.  There is little doubt in my mind that it makes me sick.  

Tired this morning.  I'm guessing that is due to working out.


----------



## Beach

I feel nice and warm this morning.  It is wonderful.  That feeling chilled to the bone stuff, after eating eggs and chicken was miserable.  It hurt and I'm glad to be back on the fish diet.  

At some point I'll be wanting to stray from the fish diet.  So yesterday I bought some grass fed items  Hopefully they will work.  Grass fed beef is likely safe for me to eat.  I am hearful of beef though.  I'll have to push through that fear.  The feeling cold test should be a good way for me to tell if grass fed beef is safe for me to eat or not.  

Bought some cheater glasses yesterday.  They make reading easier.  I'm not sure why my eye sight decreased after starting the fidhs diet.  In som respects it might not be the fish diet that is the problem.  Well in some repects the diet could be problematic.  I began eating lots of nuts around the same time as I started eating fish.  Maybe that is my problem.  I did remove nuts for a short while from the diet to see if that helped but didn't notice an improveent.  Also too my eye sight had become worse over many years.  I couldn't read small print for years.  So it wasn't anything new just something that quickly became worse around the same time I began the fish diet and warmed up.


----------



## Beach

Feel good and warm again this morning.  It is nice.  I am tired out.  I swam another day.  The exercise is fatiguing me.  But overall I'm going OK.  I'll stick with the fish diet.  Fingers crossed that the grass fed beef works out well.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  Feeling upbeat.  I'm looking forward to testing out grass fed beef.  This isn't a good week to do that though with temps nice and summer like.  Next week should be much cooler.  That would be the earliest the testing can be done.  

Overall energy levels so so.  I'm not overly energetic gut I have enough energy to do much of that I want.  I'm feeling nce and wrm.  Knees feel good.


----------



## Beach

Feeling beat up and worn down today.  But overall I'm feeling upbeat and good.  I've swam and exercised a bit to much it seems.  It has me feeling fatigued.  

Gut is decently good.  I'm appearing healthy.  Good signs both.  I'll stick with the fish diet.  It is working.  I'll avoid pork, chicken, and eggs.  along with the rice dish with soy sauce in it.  

Grass fed beef is to arrive today I believe.  I'll be doing my test with that next week it appears.  That is when the weather turns cool once again.  Fingers crossed the test goes well.


----------



## Beach

Feeling fatigued sitl this morning.  Grass fed beef arrived last night.  I'll be able to do my testing when ever I'm up to it.  Stomach OK.  It cuold be better but at least i'm not experiencing the big flares.  Will be interesting to see how I look after eating the grass fed beef  The chicken and eggs eaten over a week ago had me appearing unhealhty and ruff overall.  I imagine the grass fed beef will be different.  I can still remember 10 years ago taking up weight lifting and soon after being disappointed that I appeared run down and unhealthy.  I blamed that on the weight lifting fatigued.  I might hvae been wrong though.  At the same time I took up weight lifting I also began eatig turkey as my exercise trainer suggested.  Before that I was just eating grass fed beef.


----------



## Beach

Usual morning, I'm fatiged and worn down.  I found myself sleeping in by 2 hours.  I might fast today.  Surprisingly fasting recently has me feeling more energetic in the evening.  

Grass fed beef is defrosting.  if I don't fast I'll probably eat some beef.  I'll be paying attention to how warm I feel or not.  When I ate chicken and eggs I went into the deep freeze and felt terrible.  Hopefully that doesn't happen with the grass fed beef.  Last night beofre bed I ate some snacks and regretted it later.  My body temp was to high.  The warmer tempts on the fish diet are nice but I need to be careful of not getting to hot.  I was awake past midnight.  

Don't know my weigh this morning but on previous morning I was waking up between 168 to 169lbs.  Imagine I was at 170lbs this morning.  Eating beef grass fed for what ever reason packs on the pounds.  I'll likely be up to 175lbs in a matter or days when eating grass fed beef.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a good start with the grass fed beef.  Ate some grass fed beef for lunch.  And i remaing producing a lot of body heat.  I'm also looking healthy.  So all good.  I'll want to test this idea for at leas week I'm thinking.


----------



## Beach

Still doing well with eating grass fed beef.  Skin looks good and healthy.  I remain feeling warm.  My knees feel good.  About the only comlaint I can think of is that I feel more hungry eating the grass fed beef.  Energy levels so so.  Stomach doing well, the same as when I was eating wild caught fish.


----------



## Beach

I was a little bit sick this afternoon.  That typiclly does not happen.  

I'm currently not worried though about the grass fed beef causing the upset stomch.  I'm looking healthy.  I'm still feeling good and warm.  I'm guessing what happened is the beef has more fat in it and that caused me issues.  I will see.  I'm hoping to go a week eatinly only grass fed beef and seeing hwat happens.  

ONe of the interesting things is that i lost my guta after being ill.  I'm often wondered if I have a gut if what Ihave is an inflamed but that sticks out after eating meals.  I'm going to guess I have an inflamed gut resulting in the gut.  I've seen others complain on this on the web sight.  Nice to have a relatively flat gut this afternoon.


----------



## Beach

Usua feeling this morning, tired and fatigued.  I am appearing healthy.  My body heat is excellent.  I'm up beat over that.  I'll likely do some light weight lifting later today though I'll be regretting it later most likely.  Fingers crossed i don't get rick to my stomach from the grass fed beef any time soon.  I think though that I'm on the right track with this diet.


----------



## Beach

Things remain looking up with eating grass fed beef.  I remain nice and warm.  My body is producing a lot of heat.  I'll stick with eating the grass fed beef.  It sometimes can take a few days before something negative happens as happened recently with the rice dish.  On the 4th day I began to experience dizziness after eating the rice meal.  

Still feel fatigued as usual.  That is no fun.  Look forward to when I have more energy.  I'm pretty sure the poor energy levels comes from my gut being irritated.  Once the poofed out gut goes away I imagine I'll begin to have bettern energy levels.  

For now I'm only eating grass fed beef from a company called US Wellness.  In the future I'll test the grass fed beefr sold at the local store.  There is no official definition of grass fed.  And from what I read different companies have different interpretations of what grass fed means.  I'll have to be careful of that.


----------



## Beach

The grass fed beef is still doing me well.  I'm still producing good body heat.  I'm still appearing healthy.  about my only big complain is having lousy energy levels.  Working out lifting some weights doesn't help.  

This afternoon for lunch I'm doing to have some spaghetti with meat sauce.  No spics will be added to the sauce though, so a bit on the plain side but the taste should be tolerable.  

It is chilly outside and in the house this morning.  I'm feeling nice and warm though  I'm glad about that.


----------



## Beach

Fixed and ate some spaghetti today and I'm doing fine.  Last time I did this I experienced some arthritis like pains.  I mainly blamed the tomato sauce for that but I might have been wrong.  Something else could have been causing me problems.  Tired today.  Nothing new there.  I did a light workout yesterday but enough to tire me out apparently.


----------



## Beach

After breakst I weighed myself and came in at 173.0lbs.  Not bad.  I was expecting much wrose.  I have gained some weight since eating grass fed beef but not as much as I thought I would.  Pleased about that though i do have some work to do with losing a belly.  I'll plan on getting to work on that over spring.  

Big hat I'm able to eat grass fed beef and not be sick.  Since eating grass fed beef I've kept my body heat up  I've generally felt upbeat.  I am more tired than I wish but that is a common issue.  Appearance is healthy.  Skin looks alright.  So I'm likely able to eat grass fed beef.  That now makes two meat foods I can consume wild caught wish and grass fed beef.   .


----------



## Beach

Teh grass fed beef test remains good.  My gut is decent.  My body heat remains high.  My appearace is decently healthy.  All is good.  I'll keep eating grass fed beef for another week and see how thag goes.  With the way things are going though imagine I'll do well.  

For the last two days also I've noticed a positive.  My belly often complained about is growing smaller.  I've often though that my belly is in large part due to an inflamed gut.  I'm guessing a smaller belly means less inflammation in the gut.  That is a positive development.  Hope it cotingues.  

Energy levels are always remain problematic.  I'm hoping to do some leg exercises today but know I'll suffer for that later with horrible energy levels later on.  Good that I do some exercises though even if it is minimal.  .


----------



## Beach

I'm a bit tired this morning, more so than typical, but to be expected.  I did some leg weight lifting and also found myself going up and down stairs frequently for an hour.  

The good news, my diarrhea has improved nicely since eating grass fed beef.  I've been noticing this for a few days now.  Hope it sticks around.  Good sign of healing I suspect.  

Appearance OK.  I appear healthier when i eat fish in olive oil though.  Body warmth good.  The internal ovens keep pouring out the hear.  It is so wonderful to not feel frozen most of the time.


----------



## Beach

There is a part of me that want to declare victory, say I'm allergic to soy and like other beans and be done with it.  I realize though I will have some more testing to do.  I'm doing well on the wild fish and grass fed beef diet but some questions remain.  In the near future I'll begin testing spices.  I imagine I'll be all right with spices but to be certain I need to test it.  That is one of the last remaining food hurtles to work out.  

One annoying thing I've noticed with eating grass fed beef is I yawn a good deal.  When eating fish I don'recall yawning.  With grass fed beef for what ever reason I yawn a great deal.


----------



## Beach

There hasbeen a problem since eating grass fed beef that I have been avoiding to write up.  My hips hurt when walking.  I haven't been walking that much of late so I haven't noticed the hip pain I've also been hoping that it was jus a temp. situation.  After walking today though my hips hurt as they did when I began eating grass fed beef.  So all is not well with eating beef.  I'll go back to eating wild caught salmon and see what happens.  I'll look to see if I notice a big difference with avoiding grass fed beef or not.


----------



## Beach

Oh another negative about grass fed beef is that my hair color has turned lighter.  It is kind of off.  Eating fish caused my hair to turn darker in color, healthier looking.  Beef does the opposite.


----------



## Beach

I can't deny it, I feel better since eating fish for lunchand avoiding beef.  Some aches and pains have gone away.  I'll forget this in the near future, but while it is fresh in my mind I should note.  

So modify theory, I should broaden my allergy theory from not just soy but to all other legumes/beans.  I know with grass fed meat soy beans are removd from the diet and instead alfalfa is fed to the cattle.  Alfalfa is a legume similar to soy though.  

Thinking about it, also in the past eating grass fed beef and grass fed cheese is what made my gut well but kept me from recovering.  I also felt miserable with many ahces and pains on that diet, though I was pleased to not have diarreah.  My thinking is I likely am not as allergic to alfalfa but it still irritates my body.  

so this is the diet idea I'll stick with and see if I do well.  I'll just have to eat wild caught fish.  When I begin to crave other foods I'll have to explore breads, pastry, and stay away from meats.


----------



## Beach

I'm only two meals back in with eating the fish diet and I'm feeling much better.  The grass fed beef does appear to be safe for my gut.  Eating lots of grass fed beef and grass fed cheese is most likely the diet that made my gut well in the past and ended up causing me a lot of confusion.  In the past I cuold get the gut well but I would ended upfeeling miserable and not healed.  

So I'll avoid grass fed beef.  

I think I have my diet figured out.  I'm liely allergic to beans.  If an animal has been fed a diet of beans the meat will make me sick.  I feel it is a good theory.  I can't say with certainty this is the answer, but I'll go with it  

I' tired of thinking on this dietary subject all the time so I'll go with the soy/legume allergy theory.  If it works out fantastic.  If I begin to have truobles in the future I'll return to writing and figuring out something else to try and get well.  

It will likely take me many month on the fish diet to get the gut working half way decent.  I at least hope so.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting down, I communicate so much better on the fish diet.  I had good talking practice this week and it surprised me at how easy to was to communicate.  When I feel warm I talk well it appears.  

Arthritis type pains are gone since avoiding grass fed beef.  That happened in the past also.  I didn't know what caused the pains for sure but now I know it was the grass fed beef.  

Appeared healthier today and had OK energy for a change.  It was nice as always when I have energy.  Weight 171lbs.


----------



## Beach

I should note down - yesterday I ate a large amount of wheat.  I made some bread sticks with olive oil.  They were delicious.  I was greatly worried that the wheat would made me sick.  So far that has not been the case.  I'm feeling good.  No stomach cramping.  I might be feeling colder as a reslt of eating the wheat, but hard to say with certainty.  The weather has turned cold and temps are in teh housr are around 70.  That is the coldest temps of the season so far.  I'm feeling cold but not miserable.  So as of this morning I'm going to say that while on the fish diet I'm not having truoble with eating wheat.  Imagine any other diet and the wheat owuld make me sick.  I'd be experiencng a lot of cramping on another diet.


----------



## Beach

Yes, what a wonderful morning.  I'm not in pain.  It is wonderful.  Yesterday I did some light working out and this morning I feel just fine.  If anything I'm feeling slightly more energetic.  I love it.  It is always magical when this happens.  I'll record if this good feeling continues in the days ahead.  

With any luck on this fish diet I'll be able to become more independent.  Currently being sick I have to rely upon others for help with various tasks.  Some people are OK with helping but all to often others are not.  So it would be nice to be able to rely soling on myself and with that will be able to move forward in life.  That would be so wonderful.  

On this fish diet I'm feeling like my cats.  The cats eat the same meal everyday and are happy about it.  If I try to change this food I'm going to have unhappy kitties. I might even get bitten.  I'm not real happy about only eating wild caught fish but the diet is working.  I'm far from being entirley well but overall Id say improved health progress is being made.


----------



## Beach

I did well today.  My energy levels were up.  No pains were felt.  

About my only complaint and it is a big complaint is that writing/typing is a real pain.  Don't know why this is going on.  It's one of those things and hope this thing goes away soon.


----------



## Beach

Feeling well this morning.  My energy levels are up.  Began avoiding honey this morning.  Of late I've been eating honey cashews.  I've noticed since doing that, that i appear less healthy.  Don't know why that is.  Honey is another animal product so maybe I have trouble eating most animal products.  Then again honey is said to be a natural laxative and that is the last thing I need a natural laxative.  So far I appear healther since avoiding honey but the day is young


----------



## Beach

I remain looking healthire since avoiding honey cashews.  It is likely the honey that is the problem but possibly other ingredients are the issue.  Regardless pleased.


----------



## Beach

Still doing well with my energy levels.  I've been working out and my energy levels remain good.  It appears I can handle a beating.  It is great.  so hope this continues.  

Began eating blueberries this week.  It might be a problem.  This morning at least I've having to use the bathroom more than typical.  That is likely due to the fiber found in blueberries.  Think I'll take a break from the berries.  

Still am writing poorly.  It is rather annoying.


----------



## Beach

Exciting stuff.  I had good energy levels yesterday once again.  My stomach is doing slightly better too.  I'm guessing the two go together, improved gut and better energy levels.  This is after working out too.  

Planning on working out hard for me this morning.  I'll see how I feel tomorrow after doing so.  Hope the good energy remains.


----------



## Beach

I worked out hard this morning.  It was the hardest upper body workout I've had in awhile.  And so far I don't feel pain.  I'm also feeling energetic.  Additionally it is cold today.  Temps in the house are the coldest they have been for winter.  The cold is not sucking the energy out of me.  

This is big.  There are two main health problems, the severe stomach issues and the overwhelming fatigue.  Will see if I've figured out a diet to be rid of the fatigue.


----------



## Beach

It is a good morning.  a cold morning but good.  My energy levels are high.  I'm not feeling sore and fatigued from yesterdays tough workout.  It is so wonderful.  I was thinking I'd wake up in a good amount of pain.  I'm not out of the woods yet.  It is the second day after working outt hat typically has me feeling awful and in pain.  

So I'll stick with the fish diet. Hope it continues to do well.  I'm liable to make small changes to my diet this week.  Fingers crossed that doesn't cause me problems.  as an example, I recently stopped eating honey cashews.  I thought honey might be a problem.  With the honest cashews is potato starch.  I dont think potatoes are a problem but I should't discount that possibility.  I'll have to stay vigilant.  

It is 68lbs in the house.  That is the coldest of the winter season.  I'm not feeling cold though.  I feel just fine in this chilly air.


----------



## Beach

Have to admit, I am appearing healthier this morning.  This is since avoiding potatoes and nightshade family.  My energy levels are up a good amuont too.  It doesn't make a whole lot of sense, but I'll go with it.  I'll avoid the nightshade family along with sticking with the fish diet.  Good to appear healthy this morning. Forgot o add, writing is easier this morning.


----------



## Beach

I get to excited when I have very good energy, as I do this morning.  i should just cool it  THe last time this happened about 5 months ago I ended up losing the good energy after about a week.  Not sure what happened.  

I was just thinking, there is a connection betweeen the nightshade family and soy.  GMO soybeans are modified with a member of the nightshade famiy.  So if allergic to the nighshade family one is could be allergic to soybeans that have been genetically modified - which is most soy beans sold today.  

Also was thinking about my eyes.  The eyes went bad after I began to reguarlly eat french fries.  I bought a air cooker and about the only food I used it for was making french fries.  I tried avoiding nightshade to see if my eyes improved but it was just a short frial.  I should go for at least a month.  .


----------



## Beach

It has been a very good day.  Energy levels have remained on the upper level for me.  I appear healthier.  I did eat a relatively new food today, some wheat rolls.  I don't eat weather that much.  And don't plan on eating it much in the future, but had a craving for some wheat rolls, olive oil and olives.  It seems to have gone down well.  

The whole thing confuses me about the possibility that potatoes, and other nightshaes are zapping my energy levels and causig other health issues.  Maybe there is a soy connection.  Maybe not.  Possibly I have other allergies.  I don't know.  It is nice to feel normal for a change though.  Hope I can keep myself energized for the week and beyond.  If that happens I'll work on the other details as best I can.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing well this morning.  I'm not as energetic as I was yesterday.  That is not unexpected though.  The 2nd day after working out is typically teh most exhausting day.  I feel good though over all.  

Have a new theory on why I caught COVID in July.  It was around the time that I bought an air frier and was eating french fries all the time.  If I turn out to be allergic to potatoes and the nightshade family then the COVID theory for me makes sense.  

Hair is darker in color.  That is a good sign.  Glad of that.  

Eye sight remains the same I believe.  With a little luck avoiding nightshade family will have my eye sight return to normal in a few weeks.


----------



## Beach

My energy levels have not been as good today but I still have good energy levels.  I workout average this morning on my legs and that should have me worn day regardless.  

Doing well.  Handling the cold weather decently.  Muscle feel good.  Writing is easy to do. I've done well with avoiding the nightshade family.  Sticking with the fish diet is good to.  At a later time I'll begin once again experimenting with diet.  

It is a bit early to note down but stomach doing better also.


----------



## Beach

It feels like an awesome morning.  I'm surging with energy.  It feels so good.  Everything feels light.  It is easy to move around.  The fatigue has lifted.  So I'll be sticking with avoiding nightshade and following the fish diet.  

I've avoided nightshade in the past and don't recall having improved energy levels.  I can think of two items that have helped to change things.  The first being that I'm eating nuts.  Nuts are a decent source of nutrients.  That undoubtably is helping me out with better energy levels.  The other is that I'm avoiding cheese.  With little doubt cheese zaps my energy levels.  I'm not entirely sure why if allergy, or just that cheese and it's high calcium content steals my energy.  Oh there is a third energy stealer, weight lifting to hard.  Regardless I'll stick with my plan, and hope in 5 days time I'm still energized and feeling great.  It is good to be alive.  I can't always say that.


----------



## Beach

It was another good day with energy.  I wasn't hyper energetic but I had enough energy where I likely could be on my feet for most of the day.  Hard to say but I do feel that good.  No nap needed today or maybe better said happened.  Weight 172lbs.  I'm likely170lbs.  Seems when ever I workout hard I find myself weighing a pound of two more all of a sudden.  So good day.  Lots going on, in particular wth trying to get my car reported by a repuabe company.  

I'll keep avoiding nightshade, and eating the fish diet.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling good this morning.  My legs rae sore but not overly sore.  The second day after working out tends to be the worst for me.  My upper body feels good.  i can tell I'll be energetic with my upper body muscles.  

Eyes seem to be the same.  I haven;t noticed any improvement.  Imagine that could takes months.  

stomach OK.


----------



## Beach

Tired myself out with lunch, though I am recovering some now.  I ate a bunch of wheat.  I wasn't going to do that, but it was there and looked like a nice change from the diet.  The wheat has me feeling worn out and run down.  So hopfully I'll get back on pace by tomorrow.  i'll want to begin adding new foods to the diet soon.  Maybe I'll re examine grass fed beef to see if I can have good energy when eating it.  that would be a nice change from eating fish all the time.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling good this morning.  My energy levels are high.  Also have that nice looking skin appearance.  I've commented on that in the past when I followed the fish diet.  Appears that I need to follow the fish diet and avoid the nightshade family to make that happen.  

Lots of confusion os what to do going into the future.  Have ideas of course but the path isn't straight forward.  I guess I'll try and get my wnergy levels higher then begin the process of testing new foods, seeing if the good energy levels remain or go away.


----------



## Beach

Had a tough upper body work out this morning.  I feel just fine.  I typically would be sore and tired to some extrent by now.  That isn't the case.  I feel I have good energy levels. 

Have noticed something this week concern my waist pants size.  I've gone from a size 32 to a size 31.  This happens all to often.  Its annoying.  Going down in waist size is likely OK though.  I'm guessing it means by gut is less swollen.  My weight remains the same.


----------



## Beach

A bit on the tired side this morning but to be expected.  I finished off the wheat rolls made earlier in the week.  i'm now tired.  I should be doing better by noon.  

I was thinking 2021 was a mixeed strange year for health.  I was very fortunate to discover the fish diet.  The diet is doing a great job at keeping me from having a major flare.  It has given me good confidence with traveling.  

On the negative I was very sick in other ways last yera.  I caught COVID, the first fly symptims U've had in12 years my eyes sudden became blurry when reading, I had a good amount of dental problems and I have my first operation a hernia surgery.  I really do think it was my air fryer that caused all the negative health effects.  With buying the air fryer all I used if for was to make french fries.  I tradtionally don't eat that much potato but this year changed and I suspect it negatively effected my body.  

Don't know why the fish diet is a gbig help but am greatful it is.


----------



## Beach

This is nice.  it is exciting.  I have hyper energy.  I'm just full of energy, keep moving around, boucing my legs, moving my arms.  I can get used to this feeling.  It certainly beats the fatigued feeling that is for sure.  I'll stick with what I'm doing and hope te great energy only gets better.


----------



## Beach

Looks like I've gone a week now with good energy.  Yesterday was a great energy day.  I had all kinds of energy and it was cold.  The cold all to often takes away much of my energy.  Not yesterday.  I guess I could begin adding new foods to the diet but think I'll wait on doing that.  I'll keep with my higher energy levels with the current diet.  I'm not competely tires of the diet so I should be able to go longer.


----------



## Beach

It has been another good energy day.  I worked out on my legs this moring too.  That typically tires me out but not today.  

A down side to working out is appearing less healthy.  My hair is less oily.  My skin is not as nice in appearance.  In general I don't work out hard.  For me it is a hard workout but for most others it would be very light.  So imagine over time, having better energy, I'll look healthier after working out.  With that said believe I'll take an extra day off for recovey.  It would likely be a good move for me to do.  

Today I wrote down the foods I'm eating that have given me good energy levels.  Tomorrow I'm going to add two new foods to the diet, carrots and *Sauerkraut.  I've not eaten either tat much before but imagine they will be safe foods.  Hope the good energy levels continue after eating those.  *


----------



## Beach

I shouldn't forget that honey is a natural laxative.  Avoiding honey cashews might simply have giving me benefit by avoding the natural laxative effects of honey.  THe honey cahews have potato starch but nightshade might not be the issue.  Just to note down.


----------



## Beach

I feel good and energizeed this morning.  It is wonderful.  I hope this feeling becomes the norm.  It is good and cold in the house too.  

As writen yesterday I'll be picking up a few new foods this morning.  Hope that goes well.  

The next dietary trial wil be eating chicken I've decided.  I'll avoid eggs. I've read a few times and a book I'm reading now brings it up again, that some believe egg cause allergy issues in most people.  That is likley the case for me.  I know eggs cause a rash, tongue sores and pitting in finger nailes.  Chicken on the other hand I'm not as sure about.  I know when I eat chicken I feel good.  So possibly eating chicken is not a problem.  I don't believe I've examoned this idea much in the past.  

I was thinking of testing grass fed beef once again.  I know that uotcome will not be good though.  I'll feel miserable.  I'll develp arthritis symptoms. My energy levels will drop.  Grass fed beef does have some positive to, but overall it make me feel tarrible.  

So I'll avoid eggs, and instead just eat chicken meat, starting next week or maybe the following week.


----------



## Beach

I've had good energy today but I'm more on the tired side.  The tired feeling has all the hallmarks of working out to hard.  So Ill but back on my workouts.  I might even take a break from working out till the good energy returns.  

Added the two new foods to my dit, carrots and saurkraut.  I didn't eat much.  Both are high in fiber and fiber can be a problem.   I don;t believe the new foods tired me out thgouh.  

Looking forward to the diet trail with chicken.  I've always felt well when eating chicken and eggs, it's just the upset stomach that occurrs aftera month of eating it.  Never really tried hard with eating just chicken though.  at least nothing major with that idea comes to mind.  Eating fish all the time is becoming normal but it would be nice to have another meat to eat.


----------



## Beach

h good I have better energy levels this morning.  I'm not overly energetic but overall feeling less worn out.  Fingers crossed the very good energy returns this afternoon.  It is to warm up after this very cool spell and that will help.  

Stomach doing OK though I still have a good amount of fear of a flare.  That will take a long while to over come, if ever, that fear of being sick to the stomach.  It will help of coure if my stomach improves further.  .


----------



## Beach

The new foods I added to the diet, carrots and saurkraut are not working.  I'm eating to much fiber and it is irritating my gut.  

I suspect it is just to early for me to eat the fiber rich foods.  I'll try again later this month.


----------



## Beach

I'm writing to much on this but it is good to have energy for a change.  THink what I'll do is continue to eat a little sauerkraut and will add sweat potatoes back into the diet.  I'll avoid carrots for now. 

OK day with energy.  It wasn't my best day but not bad either.  I might do some working out in th morning.  Will see.

I'm liable to give up on eating chicken.  I'm now a bit afraid to do so.  Maybe a long time from now I'll try that idea of eating only chicken and avoiding eggs.  

I think my best best is the soy/bean theory that animals fed beans will cause stomach problems for me.


----------



## Beach

The morning is not starting out well.  I feel all jittery.  That is a well known feeling by me, caused by eating to much fiber typically.  It is a feeling that means there is a higher chance of me being sick to my stomach today.  So I'll continue to avoid carrots.  I might also avoid sourkraut.  I havn't eaten much of either but apparenly it was enough to irritate the gut.  I don;t believe it to be an allergic reaction but I shouldn't dismiss that either.  

So I'll take an easy today.  

The good news is I appear healthier this morning.  Taking 2 days off from exericing helped with that.  My muscles feel good also.  The fatigue is not there.  Thought my energy levels are hurting this morning due ot the jittery feeling.


----------



## Beach

I've been worn out today.  The fiber eaten the last couple of days did not sit well.  But with that said I've not been sick to my stomach nor do my muscles hurt and ache.  I'm just tired as eating fiber all to often does to me.  I don't believe this to be a reaction I'm having.  It just feels like fiber irritating the gut.  Bit surprising.  Thought I could handle it.


----------



## Beach

Oh good, I'm feeling better this morning.  I can feel improved energy.  OK so I need to continue to keep fiber intake low.  ost likely my problem is fiber though it has dawned on my the rice dish that caused me to be dizzy has carrots in it.  Maybe there is a connection.  I doubt it but shouldn't ignore.


----------



## Beach

It's a good morning.  I continuet to have good energy.  I'm not reliably energetic but I'm slowly working my way in that directon wit this diet it seems.  

One negative of late I've noticed is that my hair is more dry and brittle.  i'm going to avoid the spter beats for awhile.  I shuold anyway as it makes me gassy is taken for to long.  

Work out yesterday with eeights  I'm feeling fine from that.  Once the weather turns warmer I'm looking forward to swimming once again.  That is the tough work out on my muscles.  It will be revealing on how well I'm going.  

Stomach OK.  nothing great but I do continue to now have any significant flares.  It is something that bothers me psychologially though.  I feel more confident on this diet, but it won't be till the stomach improves further that I'm going to be less fearful of traveling or being stuck in traffic.  .  .


----------



## Beach

What a wonderful day.  I have quite good energy.  I've been more energetic before but this current feeling has me near the top.  I have some complaints, I always do, but overall it is a wonder energetic day.  

Had another idea one that makes more sence about why my hair has been dried out.  It is likely due to m eating grass fed beef 5 weeks ago.  For a week I ate nothing but beef.  That makes more sence.  Myabe by the end of the month I'll be back to normal in the hair and skin department.  It that happens that should put the final nail in the coffen for eating beef.  I know eating grass fed beef gives me arthritis like pains.  If it also makes me appear worse that is two strikes which in this case should be enough to be out.  

at a bunch of wheat today.  I'm feeling fater and bloated as a resut.  it hasn't hurt my energy levels though.  I'll work on the body fat later this year.  It will likely be easier to get rid of if I maintain the fish diet.  .


----------



## Beach

I end the day feeling tired and worn out.  I'm blamin the wheat eaten and also that this is the seonc day since working out.  I'm always the most fatigued on the second day.  

Very good news though, I was welling using the bathroom today.  I used the bathroom 3 times so not so great there, but always was pretty well.  Thats a first in a long while.  Hope I have many more days of being well to the gut.


----------



## Beach

I'm a little tired this morning and it is my fault.  For breakfast i ate the last of the bread I had cooked up yesterday.  It has me feeling a bit sluggist at the moment.  Outside of that I'm doing well.  It seems as long as I stay on this fish diet I do well.  I do have a ways to go though.  I'm far from recovered in any sense of the word.


----------



## Beach

Ugh, I need to find a new snack food.  Eating wheat is not the best thing for me to do.  The gut is fine.  It's that it steals my energy.  I'm feeling rather worn out after the wheat bread and olive oil.  I need to find somthing else in the future to eat as a special snack.  Rice doesn't seem to cause this issue.  Maybe I'll look into that.


----------



## Beach

My morning is starting out good.  I have good energy.  I feel good all over.  It is just a good morning.  So this makes 2 weeks of having better enrgy levels than typical.  I'll stick with avoiding beef, dairy and pork. Those appear to be the main energy stealers.  I need to avoid eggs too.  Eggs are a different trouble maker for me.  

Yesterday was not that great, and that was due to eating a lot of wheat.  I was basically experiencing brain fog and was tired all day though I wasn't fatigued.  Best for me to stay away from wheat.  I can eat a little but lots of wheat is not a good idea.  

The two main ites of what I have remain, alpha gal or an allergy to beans and any animal fed beans.  

If my good energy levels remain and my stomach is doing well I'll get back to testing turkey and chicken meat to see how I do.  I seem to remember doing some testing of this idea but not going far with it.  I have a sneaking feel i will be able to eat chicken and turkey with out to much trouble, though it will cuase me some minro troubles such as appearance not being as helathy as the fish diet.  

I guess the main thing I need towach is energy levels.  I wan to keep my energy levels elivated.  .


----------



## Beach

Today has been an alright day.  My energy levels have been good.  I'm feeling fine.  My muscles feel good.  No brain fog.  I found myself doing a good amount of reading.  It was nice.  I still feel nice and warm.  It was 69f outside.  Often in the past that would be on the cool side for me.  Not today though.  i found msyelf wearing shorts and a short sleeve shirt and I felt fine.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing OK this morning.  I had more energy 30 minutes ago.  Now food is being digested and I'm feeling more on the tired side.  at least that is my guess on what is going on.  Appearance healthy.  Hair is turning darker in color I believe.  Glad to see that.  I suspect i need to keep avoiding pork, eggs, beef and cheese.


----------



## Beach

Today wasn't my best day.  I waas on the tired side.  i'll blame that on the wheat eaten a few days ago.  I've been sing the bathroom more often since eating all that wheat.  I haven't been sick, just uisng the toilet twice as often.  I believe that caught up with me today.  

I have a good streak going with energy levels.  Everyday isn't going to be great, so I'll just mark it down as one of those days.  

I keep forgetting to write down something important concerning grass fed beef and coordination.  When I last ate grass fed beef my nephew came to visit a week later.  and during that visit I found myself uncoordinated.  I'm not a bad tennis player when feeling well.  But when I at the beef my coordination went away.  This isn't the first time that this has happened after eating beef either.  

Additinally I know well that pork will do the same.  I eat pork and I lose my coordination.  

So in a month I'll be seeing a nephew again.  and I'll be asked to play sports.  I will have avoided beef for 2 months by then.  So will be a good test to see how my coodination is after eating fish for ahile, and possibly turkey and chicken.  I might do a test of turkey and chicken late next wee, after my dental cleaning visit.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling better this morning.  I'm dressed warmer so that likelly helps.  It is has turned cooler but isn't all that cold outside and in the house.  So I'll stickw with the diet,have patience, and hope that avoiding pork, beef and eggs, will keep my stomach in good shape and energy levels higher.  I am looking a bit chubby in the face and look forward to when I'm back at trying to lose weight.  That should happen in another month.


----------



## Beach

It was a good energy day.  I enjoyed it.  I'm still not boiling over with energy just yet but I'm working in that direction I believe.  

Temps were on the cool side and that never helps with energy levels.  So once the warmer temps return I'll be enjoying greater energy.  At least that is my theory.  

Use the bathroom less.  The wheat must finally be out of my body.


----------



## Beach

It is a good morning.  my energy levels remain high.  My muscles feel good.  I'll probably do some working out this morning.  WIsh the gut was doing better.  It is cold in the house and outside but I feel warm eough.  I'm comfortable.


----------



## Beach

Its a good day.  I'm feeling nice and energetic.  It is all relative of course.  I can imagine a healthier person would be feeling more energy than I do but overall for me it's a wonderful day.  Muscle feel good.  Wish I appeared healthier than I do but imagine that will come.  I'll keep avoiding pork, beef, and eggs.  

Bought a few chicken items this morning while at the store.  i don't know why.  I'm not even sure if I'll ever test chicken again.  I'd like chicken to work.  It might, but then again it likely will not work out.  I should just stick with the fish diet at least for a long while.


----------



## Beach

I noticed today that my hair color has returned.  Good to see.  Color seen is darker brown.  While on the fish diet a few have commented on how my hair color has chaged from light brown hair to dark brown.  When I ate beef over a month ago my hair went back to a lighter color brown.  Now having avoided beef for over a month my hair is back to being darker brown.  At least for today.  I'll have to monitor in the coming days.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling OK this morning but a little bit tired too for some reason.  I'm going to blame the chilly morning weather for that.  Imagine by this afternoon as if warms up I'll feel more energetic.  Hair remains darker in color.  Bathroom habits pretty much the same.  Some times I have a better acting gut but that is almost alwys in the afternoon morning.  Mornings tend to see te worst of the gut.


----------



## Beach

Today was pretty the same as previous days.  Energy levels remain good. 

i have noticed this week that I believe my swoell stomach has become less swollen.  My parnts are loser.  Viewing the stomach is appears somewhat smaller.  So good sign I believe, though I can do without the lose pants.  Thankfully it hasn't beomce a big issue.  I was earing a 32 and now on te fish diet longer term I've gone down to a 31.  I might keep dropping in size.  I'd hate that. 

I can tell I am eating to many nuts.  It is very slightly irritating my gut.  Hopefully that is a short term issue.  I'll keep eating the nuts and hope I heal.Had some aches and pains in my legs.  Fiber or an irritated gut can cause that.  The leg pain isn't all that problematic though.


----------



## Beach

Dping the same as before pretty much.  I wan tto say I'm in a folding pattern but that isn't true.  I can feel more, more energy of late.  So hope this conttinues.  I'm doing pretty good eating fish all the time.  Hope the continues to go well for me.  I'll likely try eating chicken again.  It would be best if I was healthier for that as I would be able to tell better if it is working or not.


----------



## Beach

Had a very nice complement while getting my hair cut.  Jewel kept saying how good and healthy I looked.  She was saying high bright and clear my eyes look.  She thought I had blue eyes now too.  I can't tell since my eye sight became worse on the fish diet.  So thought that great.  Others have said similar to me.  There is little doubt I look healther on the fish diet, along with feeling better.  

Had very good energy levels today.  I didn't have the hyper energybut was pretty close to that.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a ixed day.  Woke up feeling good and energetic.  Then worked out relatively hard and now this afternoon I'm tired and fatigued.  I thought I was past this.  I was hoping I was past the overly fatigued feeling.  I'm a bit concerned about it, but figure the chances are I'll back doing better by tomorrow.  OUtside of that I'm dong OK.


----------



## Beach

Feeling better this morning.  I ended up sleeping in by an hour or two.  not like me but I was tired yesterday.  with that said by yesterrday evening I was feeling mback to normal.  So I guess my fatigue and tireness was only a half day event.  

Appear healthy.  Appears I need to lose weight too.  hair still looks darker since avoiding beef and dairy.


----------



## Beach

I weighed myself this afternoon.  It was disgusting.  I weighted 178lbs.  I'mup at least 10lbs.  But not all is bad.  I found I apparently remain thin around the waist.  Some shorts that used to be to tight before I began trying to lose weight still fit just fine and were even a little lose.  I recall too that my waist size dropped from 32 to 31.  So maybe I'm putting on muscle with this fish diet.  It reminds me of the information I read on the vikings.  The author pointed out that the viking were much bigger than other people and bone analysis of vikings found they ate a lot of sea food.  So it was though that Vikings were bigger than others due to eating lots of sea food.  

On the negative side I'm a very poor communicating or late.  Nothing new there.  But I'm going to blame the nuts I'm eating for doing that.  I have better energy and the muscles feel good on the fish diet.  But it won't be till I have better energy that I begin to communicate better.  

I still hvae a good amount of weight to lose.  i might fasting next week.  Drop the weight a few pounds.  Maybe see if I can get back to 170lbs.


----------



## Beach

Doing alright this morning so far.  I have little to compain about.  Last night I didn't use the magnesium spray.  Wanted to see if that does anything for me.  I'm bee eating a lot of foods rich in magnesium.  Te spray might be causing to much magnesium.  Will see.  Appear healthy this morning.  Energy levels alright.  This makes 4 weeks of above average energy levels.  Look forward to having even more energy.


----------



## Beach

It's been a good energy day.  I'm pleased about that.  It's on the cool side and while I don't feel all that cold I'm wishing it was warmer.  Rather slow day.  I'm typically to tired and worn out to b board so as I joke it is good for me to be board.   If I can some more energy and the weather turns warmer I'll have to get out and do some yard projects.  

Gut could be better.  It hasn't show much in the way of improvement.  I might have to give up nuts and see if that helps.  Maybe a trial I'll look into once the weather turns warmer.


----------



## Beach

Morning is starting out well enough.  I have good energy.  I can compalin about the cold.  It is chilly this morning.  I'm thinking of only eating one meal today.  I'm not sure if I'll handle that well though due to the chilly weather.  hair remains darker in appearance.  Glad about that.  Muscles feel good.  I'm hanging in there with only eating fish.  I'm not sure if I can eat chicken or not but the idea keeps crossing my mind.  It would be best though if I become healther before testing out chicken and turkey.  Joints feel good.  No arthritis since kicking the beef out of the diet.  .


----------



## Beach

I didn't make it with only eating one meal today.  I had lucnh afterall.  i'm tire and fatigued.  It is the second day since working out and the second day of recovery hurts the worst.  I was hungry.  Outside of that though I'm doing well, appear healthy enough too.  To me that is a good sign that I'm heading in the right direction with my diet.  I'll keep avoidng beef, pork and eggs.  Avoiding chicken also but undoutably at some point that will change.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling pretty tired and beat up this morning.  My main theory on that is I've had more energy than typical and as a result I want to us the energy.  Now I'm worn out.  I might be wrong about that.  What I'm going to do differently this time is take a break from working out.  I'm going to look to rest up and get more energy back.  In the past i'd just try to push through the pain but thathasn't worked out well for me.  The recovery takes longer than I suspect is my guess.  

OUtside of that I'm doing OK.  weather is a little warmer this morning and that feels good.


----------



## Beach

173lbs.  

yesterday I only ate one mel and it made me feel good.  I've noticed that in the past, on the fish diet  I can fast and feel better for it.  If I fast to many times though I'll begin to feel run down.  

This is in contract to eating a bird diet.  It came as a surprise to me that if i fast on a diet where i'm eating eggs, chicken, turkey i'll have a flare.  I'll have lots of diarreha for 3 to 4 hours when I fast on that diet.  

Course now I'm at some point going to see if I can eat chicken meat with out having problems.  I might just have an allergy to eggs.  with that said i have doubts.  I'm, this morning, thinking chicken meat will cause me health issues too.


----------



## Beach

Hate to admit it but I'm tired today.  Hopefully with more rest I'll go back to how I was recently with better energy.  WIth that said I'm not doing badly.  I'm still more energetic than a typical day.  

Appearance looks good and healthy.  Glad about that.  Helps me to stick witht he fish diet.


----------



## Beach

Not a whole lot new to note down today.  

On the positive my diarrhea has improved this week.  It is hard to describe other than improvements seen.  Hope that continues.  I ave a long ways to go in that department though.  

Looks like I have a result from my sea salt experiment this week.  To my surprise eating more sea salt has caused my hair to turn darker.  I though ti might do differently.  The idea being that possibly it was the salt I added to beef that was giving me troubles.  Seems that hasn't been the case.  

energy decnet.  I'm not overflowing with energy but I can't complain to much.  I can do about anything I want.  Well, being on my feet most of the day would be hard but overall I'm doing well with energy.


----------



## Beach

168lbs  lqst night I finally switched out my two scales.  I did that because when I was last at the doctors I was weighed.  And I found out the scale that has me weighing less was the same as the scale the doctor was using.  So I'm going with the doctor scale being right.  My goal this sumer is to weigh around 160lbs so reaching that will be easier.  

I'm going to do an experiment of avoiding all grains (rice, wheat, corn,)  I did this idea not that long ago but didn't take many notices, did write any changes noticed.  I'll do a better job this time.  I know that rice when eaten in large quantities will make me sick. I've figured that to be due to the brown rice fiber.  That theroy could be wrong.  so I'll find out.  Also too there is the Chinese rice dish I was eating over a month ago that I found made me dizzy.  I blamed the soy in the rice mix.  That could be wrong.  

So far I'm off to a good start with avoiding rice.  I feel more awake this morning and I didn't feel all that well.  Typically after breakfast I'm tired out.  That is now how I feel right now.  I'm good and awake and I decent energy levels.


----------



## Beach

So far since avoiding rice I have been feeling more energetic, little doubt about that.  So off to a good start with the avoid all grains test.


----------



## Beach

It has been a good energy day.  I'd say it has been a plus avoiding rice.  Will keep monitoring.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling good this morning.  My energy levels feel as if they have the potential to be very high later today.  I don't feel tired.  My diarrhea was improved.  So, so far all if good with avoiding all grains, rice in particular.  

For many years I used to avoid all grains.  I did better eating that way but still had a lot of health issues.  Eating grain free was not a cure for me.  Now I know other foods are problematic fro me, such as pork, and eggs.  Maybe those are the foods that held me back from recovering.  Time will tell.  

With eating beef and arthritis i might be wrong about that.  When i was eating beef I was sometimes eating it with rice noodles.  It could have been the rice noodles that caused my problem and not the grass fed beef.  

Don't feel dizzy this morning.  I'll keep avoiding rice.  It is looking like rice is what caused the dizzy spells in the past.  Then again it is very early in this trial experiment to make that conclusion.


----------



## Beach

This morning looking at my hair it appears once again darker in color.  THis time too I don't see grey hairs, or very few gray hairs.  Don't know how that works but good change to see.  

THinking about it, live stock animals are few diets high in grains, corn in particular.  I've been thinkng soy and soy fed fed to animals was a problem for me.  It might be corn fed to animals that is the problem.  I'll of course monitor and work on that later.


----------



## Beach

I've been feeling good and strong today.  My energy levels are nice.  Once thing I've been able to do is reading for a good while without falling asleep.  I still get tired though after 30 minutes of reading and need to get up and walk around a bit.  

It has been a good move on avoiding rice and other grains so far.  I'll stick with the diet.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK this morning.  Slept in over an hour.  I worked out yesterday so I'm assuming that is the cause of that.  Stomach doing better.  Energy levels feel good.  I might fast today and just eat one meal.  I was around 167lbs ad would like to get down to 165lbs.  That shouldn't be to difficul to do.  Appearance healthy.  I'll keep avoiding all grains rice in particular.


----------



## Beach

This is kind of exciting, some electrical shocks in my left foot have stoped.  I'm not sure what that problem came about.  Over the last few years though from time to time my left foot can experience a painful electrical type shock.  It doesn't happen ever day but when it doeshappen it quickly gets my attention.  Due to the shocks i've come to learn it best to not wiggle my left foot much.  If I do move the foot around a bunch the shocks are liable to happen.  

Well since I begn avoiding rice a day or two ago the shocked stopped.  all day today I've been wiggling the left foot around and nothing bad has happened.  Bit to early to declare vicotry on that, but I'll take the reprieve from the painful condition.  More reasons for me to continue to avoid rice for now.  

Doing well.  Weighed myself a bit ago and was surprised to se i was 166lbs  I should wake up 165lbs in the morning.  It has occurred to me that losing weight might be easier avoiding rice and all grians.  

In the near future I'm going to have some hamburger and tomato sauce.  In the past blamed that for arthritis feelings.  I might have been wong around that.  It could have been rice noodles causing the arthritis.  I'll experience after Thursday and find out.


----------



## Beach

165lbs.  Doing OK this morning.  I fasted yesterday.  My energy levels are still high this morning.  Diarrhea improved.  ince avoiding all grains I'm having better bathroom habits.  At least so far.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK today.  Had a nice leg workout this morning.  Energy levels are on the higher side.  

One problem I'm finding with the new diet of avoiding grains is that I feel like I'll be sick to my stomach.  Dont know why.  that old fear though has come back.  With that said the gut has been good.  It isn't acting up.  I'mmore well than before.  But the feeling I'm getting of late is a feeling I've had in the past before being sick.  Hope that doesn't happen.  I've done very well on the fish diet.  Don't know why avoiding rice would bring a sickness on, but I am in fear at the moment.  Don't want to be sick and stuck in traffic this time of year.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to note down, still have not had the electric shock in the foot since avoiding grains.  Ive been trying to cause that issue and nothing.  I'm pleased about that.  

And I've been communicating well on this diet.  I've not had a bad day with talking yet.  I'll keep avoiding rice, other grains, along with pork, eggs, and the other usual items. 

TOmorrow or Thusday I'll be eating some grass fed beef in tomato sauce.  I want to see if I experience the arthritis pains or not.


----------



## Beach

Slow day today.  I'm fasting for the second time this week and I'm feeling more tired as a result.  With that said overall doing OK.  Weight is 164lbs at the moment.  I might be 163lbs in the morning.  I wouldn't mind getting down to 160lbs in the days ahear.  Tomorrow I'm planning on eating beef.  That will likely cause me to gain weight though.  Hope the beef eating turns out well.  I'll be looking closely to see if I develop the arthritis pains.  This will determine if it is the rice noodles that hurt my joints or not.


----------



## Beach

164lbs.  I'm doing alright this morning.  Energy levels are flat.  Stomach OK.  Actually I shuold be concerning with the stomach.  I'm liable to need to the use the bathroom urgently later.  Will see.  I'll be eating beef later to see if I develop arthritis.  Fingers crossed I don't.  Look a little ont he ruff side.  That is due to working out often.


----------



## Beach

I am exhausted this eveing.  I was on my feet for a few hours doing some work.  I'm pretty well worn out.  But I did have a very good bathroom day.  That's a rareity.  As a result I stuck with the fish diet.  Think though tomorrow I'll eat beef and see if I have any arthritis issues.


----------



## Beach

bathroom habits ontinue to improve since avoiding rice and all other grains.  That is wonderfu.  Hope it results in improved energy levels soon.  As mentioned earlier I've avoided all grians in the past, for a long period of time and i didn't become well.  So there is something tlse that is a problem.  It wouldn't surprise me if cheese is that trouble maker.  I'll keep avoiding cheese.  I'm going to test grass fed beef this afternoon.  Hope I do well with it.  Imagine I will.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to avoid the kelp/iodine supplement for awhile and see if that helps with some skin and hair dryness.  In the past I noticed that kelp caused this issue.  

Outside of that doing OK.  I'm a bit frustrated with my phone systerm which stocped working.  I could do without the stress.  

Stomach doing well.  Enegy levels OK.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to note down, ate beef today in tomato sauce.  So far no arthritis in my joints.  I'll of course check again tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

Oh good, I do appear healthier since avoiding the kelp iodine supplement this morning.  I'll continue to avoid it.  

Stomach continues to improve.  Grearful for that.  

No arthritis this morning.  I'll keep eating the grass fed beef and tomato sauce.  Hope the arthritis stays ago.  I'm guessing this morning that it is the rice noodles that caused me health issues.


----------



## Beach

A bit tired this afternoon but doing OK.  Think I'll eat low carb for a week and see if that helps to drop a few more pounds.  In 14 days family is coming to visit.  It would be nice to be down to 160lbs.  I'm around 165lbs now.  Figure with beef working out and not causing arthritis It will be easier on me to eat that way.  Hope it doesn't hurt my energy levels.  

So diet for now is to avoid all grains, and avoid animals fed corn.  I'll just eat fish wild caught and grass fed beef.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to mention, I still have not had any electrical type shocks on my left foot since avoiding rice and all grains.  Amazing.


----------



## Beach

Doing lousy this morning.  I started eating low carb this morning and so far I'm feeling rather lousy.  My energy levels are poor.  I appear run down.  So I'll give this a try for the day.  If it doesn't workout I'll go back to fasting.  

Weight was 165lbs this morning.  I'd like to drop to 160lbs.  Fasting helps me to lose weight.  Getting to 165lbs is easy.  Getting to 160lbs is more difficult.  Losing weight and keeping it off with fasting doesn't work for me all that well.  Maybe trying something new such as low carb will work better with fat lose.  I hope so and hope it works fast.  

No arthritis this morning.  I am pleased about that.


----------



## Beach

I have survived my first day of eating low carb.  I'm feeling more energetic this afternoon.  Appearance improved some.  Don't have any arthritis in my joints.  Stomach doing well.  I'm feeling hungry but since I'm eating less I'm guessing that is the cause of that.  No weight loss seen so far.  I'm 168lbs last I checked so maybe gained a bit of weight.  Hope not.  The morning is the important weight time.  Stomach does appear flatter though so that is good.


----------



## Beach

I survived my first day eating low carb.  Weight is 165lbs.  I've purposely put on some shorts that are on the tight side.  I'm not sure if I could wear these or not last week.  What I'll do though is see if I can wear them comfortably one week from today.  That will be the best judge to let me know if the diet is working for me or not.  Fingers crossed it works.  

No arthritis.  I'm glad about that, and I'm eating a lot of grass fed beef.  Stomach doing OK.  It is pretty than before when I was eating rice.  Feel hungry on this current diet.  I am eating a lot less food so I guess to be expected.  Energy levels are good.


----------



## Beach

The diet is going well.  I'm down some in weight, around 164lbs and I had good energy.  For a good portion of the day I was on my feet.  That was exciting.  Hope the stomach improves further.  I'll keep avoiding all grains.  This evening I'm earing some shorts that were to tight to wear the other day.  They fit nicely now.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to avoid citrus and see how my energy levels go, whether they improve or not.  I'll eat pineapple instead.


----------



## Beach

Wow I came in at 163lbs this morning.  and I had eaten a snack before going to bed.  I rarely do that.  I probably would have woken up at 162lbs if I hadn't eaten the snack.  

I'm going to change gears.  I'm going to stop the low carb eating.  It is a hard way for me to eat I'm finding.  Instead I'm going to just avoid oranges - along with continuring to avoid rice,, eggs others grains, along with pork, and commercial meats.  

When I began eating low carb a few days ago I stopped eating oranges.  Instead i began eating pineapple. Oranges and citrus are foods known for causing me some health issues.  In particular I talk poorly when I'm eating citrus.  I've known about that for awhile. 

So I'll watch my enrgy levels to see if they improve when avoiding oranges.  So far I'm off to a good start.  I'm a bit amazed that i'm not all that tired this morning as i worked out pretty hard on my legs yesterday.  Typically I'd be feeling it by now, this morning is different though.  at the moment I'm feeling nothing from my legs, no fatigue, no soreness.


----------



## Beach

I realy am feeling good today.  I'm talking well and I feel strong.  I've known for a time that oranges do make me slightly phelmy which can hurt my talking.  I've tried before in the past to get the stomach well by avoiding citrus but never could get it to work.  Maybe with the other foods that are trouble makers I'll get somewhere.  

Ate lots of carbs today.  I'm doing fine for now.  I'm liable to go back to eating low carb.  For the couple days I tried I dropped weight quickly, quickly for a weight area that has been tough for me to get past when fasting.  For at least the next couple days though I'll get myself stronger I hope and take it from there.  

Good day.  I'll stick with this diet of avoiding grains, citrus, and the other regular items.


----------



## Beach

I am tired this morning.  The lag exercises done the other day caught up withme.  With that said I'm not feeling sore.  My stomach is in good shape too.  Weight was 164lbs.  So 4lbs to go tilllatest goal of 160 or once I can wear those shorts.  The shorts cna be worn now but are not very comfortable or look all that good.  4lbs lost should do the trick.  I won't have good energy today.  Tomorrow will likely be different.


----------



## Beach

I'm pretty worn down and fatigued today.  I'm pretty certain this is due to the hard workout I had the other day on my legs.  I just got carried away lifting to much.  

there is good news though.  I'm am talkingvery well.  I'm frequently blamed fatigue for the poor talking in the past.  I'm going to have to rethink that.  I've known for some time now that organes/citrus ca be problematic with talking well.  But didn't think oranges caused a problem that warranted avoiding the fruit.  I'm now thinking I have been wrong about that.  Talking poorly is a practical problem but also embarrassing.  It's one of the major issues I'd like to see revolved, along with stomach problems and fatigue.  Looks like i should consider avoiding oranges permanently.  It is like pork.  I know I'm not able to eat pork witout causing me a good amount of pain.  eating oranges is less of a problem but certainly an issue.  I'll continue to monitor this avoiding oranges.  I might just be going through a good spell with speaking.  But for now I'm noticing a big change in my talking abilities, even on a day such as this where I'm about as fatigued as I can be.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing much better this morning.  The worst of the fatigue has passed.  I'm still a bit worn out from the hard exercising done the other day but overall it should be a better day.  

This morning breakfast was low carb.  I'm going to make another effort to reah 160lbs and to lose ther belly fat.  

I'm thinking of placing oranges and cirrus into the allergy category.  I guess I have two categories.  There are allergies and then there are problematic foods.  Pork and pumpkins are allergies.  they case me pain and suffering when eaten.  Wheat, rice, and corn are problematic foods.  I can some grains and not become sick but to much and i have problems.  

Avoiding dairy/milk is more of a vanity issue.  I appear healthier avoiding dairy.  I guess too though dairy does make me feel less energetic so it can also go into the problematic category.  

Weight this morning 164lbs.


----------



## Beach

Was sluggish today but had better energy today than yesterday.  Still not major eletrial shocks in the left foot since avoiding grains and citrus foods.  I had some minor electrial shocks but not enough to be a bother.  

this afternoon my legs felt a little heavy.  had me somewhat concerned.  It goes with the poor energy I believe.  

ate low carb today.  I appear as if I lost weight, which I have.  I'm 164lbs a the moment.  I'll likely wake up at 163lbs  Imagine I'll be up for eating the same way tomorrow.  Would be nice to get to 162lbs.


----------



## Beach

Feelng upbeat and ready for the day.  I'm not feeling fatigued anymore.  I might even do some weight lifting as a result, though I'll take an easy and not stress myself this time.  

Stomach remains improved since avoiding citrus.  I'm pleased about that of course.  

Weight 165lbs.  I didn't lose weight.  Bummer.  I'll stick with the low carb though.  I'd like to see the last of the belly fat gone.


----------



## Beach

Well not good.  For this morning I've been flaring.  I'm not in pain.  I'm not all that bad off.  But I am running to the bathroom often.  

I know the cause.  For the past week I've only eaten grass fed beef.  This has been an experiement and hope that I'd be able to eat that to lose some weight/fat. 

So I better get back into the fish diet.  I'll start that tomorrow.  I don't know why the fish diet works.  It doesn't make me well but it has kept the flares away which gives me good confidence.  that will be most important this month, with my sister and her family coming to visit and with traffic being at its worst this month.  The roads are going to be crowded till April.  I don't want to be stuck in traffic with a stomach flare.


----------



## Beach

The rest of the day went fine.  Don't like being sick but this was a mild flare.  It has been a rare thing to happen over the past few months though due to the fish diet.  I'm not used to that kind of illness.  

My eyes are looking brighter.  For a long time I've written about bright blue eyes.  I've known that avoiding dairy will cause my eyes to turn bluish but they never turned bright.  Maybe I need to avoid citrus for that to happen.  

Energy levels not so great.  I'll likely get back to eating normal.  I'l plan on losing weight once I can swim more.  It is to cool to swim in the pool.


----------



## Beach

Last night was a strange night.  I woke up around 12 or 1 and was wide awake ready to start the day.  It even had me thinking I'd grab a bite to eat.  Instead I just had a glass of water.  Went back to bed and woke up having slept in by 2 hours.  I'm still on the tired side right now though I'm doing good overall.  

Yesterdays illness from eating grass fed beef reminded me that similar happens when I've been on a chicken diet or diet of only eating chicken.  So something happens when I stop eating fish.  Don't know what, it's a mystery.  Overall though i  wasn't all that sick yesterday.  Unpleasant but short lived.  And now I'm back on the fish diet, and expect I'll be reliably well soon.  

I have a couple theories on why fish helps me.  One theory is that fish oil has an anti inflammatory effect on the gut making me more wel.  I've tried eating liquid fish oil though and that did not help me.  There might be a reason for that.  The fish oil is always flavored with citrus.  Having an allergy to pork gelatin keeps me from taking fish capsules.  And now with my thinking that citrus is a likel allergy, liquid fish oil would be a problem also.


----------



## Beach

Feeling upbeat today.  I am tired and fatigued a good amount but I remain communicating quite well.  I love it.  Family is coming to town one week from today and I have a good feling that I'll still be communicating well then.  Being in crowds is not much fun for me due to the talk problems.  Since avoiding citrus I'm doing much better in that area.  

So hope this continues.  Course all could change for the worse at time goes on.  Hope not but will be monitoring of course.  

Gut doing better today.   I also picked out at lunch.  Low carb eating is over for now.


----------



## Beach

Woke up to a surprise this morning.  i weighed 162lbs and I hadn't even tried to lose weight.  The fish diet seems to do that though.  It not only is easier on the gut but also tends to lead to weight loss for me.  Think I'll fast today and see if I can reach down to the goal weight of 160lbs on my favorite scale.  The upstairs scale remains a bitter disappointment..  The all important belly fat appears to have shrunk also.  That is the untimate goal, be rid of the stubborn belly fat.  

Gut is doing well this morning.  My energy levels are so so.  Appearance healthy.  I'm on the look out for the bright blue eyes.  I might see them in a month or two I'm speculating as long as I avoid citrus.  I've been well to the stomach overall in the past and of the few times that happened i always had the bright blue eyes.  Hope those show up soon.


----------



## Beach

I was 162lbs again this morning.  Glad to seee that.  Think I try an experiment.  I will try fasting for 23 hours today and see if I drop down to 160lbs.  It might be that avoiding citrus is a key for helping me to lose weight.  At the moment it is looking that way.  

Gut is doing well.  Energy levels are decent. Appearance OK.  Oh, I added rice back into the diet.  I'll monitor to see if anything changes as a result.


----------



## Beach

a bit tired and worn out this morning.  To be expected since I fasted yesterday.  No weight loss but I appear visually to have lost weight.  I'm not to surprised about the lack of weight loss as here of late I've noticed on my two day low carb trials it was the second day that I lost weight, but not after the first day.  

Gut continues to do better since avoiding citrus.  

Tomorrow I'll likely start a two day low carb diet.  I'll hate it but that should once and for all get rid of a decent portion of the belly fat that remains.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing ok this morning.  My energy levels are so so.  appearance could be better.  But overall I'm doing alright.  I guess a big improvement is being seen with diarrhea.  That has changed for the better since avoiding citrus.  

Today I had a regular meal.  I decided I'm going to try eating low carb after my nephew and sister leave.  I want to be in the best shape as possible when they come to visit.  Low carb eating and fast does ware me out even more than I natural am.  It is important that I have decent energy.  I'm going to say my weight was 163lbs this morning though I was between 162 and 163lbs.


----------



## Beach

I'm a bit tried this morning.  Yesterday I did workout some so that likely explains the fatigue.  Overall though doing OK.  Gut continues to improve.  Avoiding citrus continues to look like a good move for me.  Hope in a few months on this diet I'll have healed up further.


----------



## Beach

Something I've been keeping an eye on is my belly.  After eating a meal my belly can swell up.  For awhile I've not been able to tell if te swelling was simply me being fatter than wished or if my inflamed gut swells from the food eaten.  

Well I might have an answer.  Since avoiding citrus my belly has not been swelling nearly as much.  It does still poof out some.  But overall it is not nearly as big as it used to me.  I've been able to even wear tighter shirts and not see a belly bulge after a meal.  

So I'll keep monitoring this.  I'm still not 100% certain about citrus getting rid of the belly swelling.  It is interesting though and I'm plleased about it.  

With this said I still have some fat to lose.  I'm close to where I want to be but there remains some more fat to take off and be rid of.  I'm hoping that maybe a week or low carb starvation will do the trick and get me back to my ideal weight.


----------



## Beach

165lbs.  I'm tired and fatigued.  That is easy to explain.  today is the 2nd day since working out and the 2nd day nearly always has me feeling the worst.  I'll be fine just a bit onn the sore and tired side.  

I remain talking well.  Love that.  It has my personality changing some.  When talking poorly I'm likely to avoid conversation.  Now I don't mind it, typically, so long as I'm not overly tired and fatigued.  Guy at the store the other day wanted to joke around with me and I was not having anything to do with it.  to tired.  I'm sure he didn't understand.  

Stomach still continues to improve.  It has improved greatly actually since before avoiding citrus. Of course hope the healing keeps getting better.  

appearance healthy.  Pleased about that.  Still of course want to drop a few more fat pounds.  I will soon.  

excited that my nephews are coming to visit starting this weekend.  Will be good to see sister too.  Hope she is in a good mood.  I should have OK energy for their visit.  Keeping the nephews entertined is my main job on these things and I believe I'll be up for the task.


----------



## Beach

Stomach continues to do better.  No doubts about that.  and with that said I know very well it wouldn't take much for me to become sick.  It is nice though that I'm doing better in that regard.  Maybe in a month or two I'll be much better.  

I have for the week been eating beef.  I'll eat fish for one meal and grass fed beef for another.  It is working out well so far.  

Stomach remains flat.  It isn't swollen as it can become.  

Don't know my weight tis morning but it is likely up some as I had a snack last night.  I also slept in this morning by an hour and 30 minutes.  The snack lik3ly caused me to b sleepy  The is not that happy after I eat food still.


----------



## Beach

Mixed day.  I hurt less, feel less fatigued but I am tired. Wish I had better energy.  Appearance healthythough.  Good sign.  Relatives come to town tonight.  I'll be busy tomorrow I imagine.  Hope I have the energy to keep up with everyone.  Imagine I wil but will have to push myself at times.  Stomach still remains flet, less bulgy.  I love that.  I'm guessing that most likely means less gut inflmmation.  Bathroom habits remain excellent also.


----------



## Beach

Energy levels better this moring though with that said I remain tired.  It is likey the grass fed beef mainly causing this  I'm guessing it is harder to digest.  But I'll do what I have to do to push forward. Imagine it will be a good day.  I'll likely be on my feet for a good portion of the day being with family guests.  Hope i make it but if not there is the couch to pass outon.  

Stomach doing OK.  Appearance healthy.  Can't think of much else to complain about.  Real pleased about the improved gut.


----------



## Beach

Some notable mentions worth noting down.  I was well to my gut  Ya!!  Of course a very good sign for my health.  

Also other noticed that my eye color is chaning.  I have blue eyes and they are turning brighter.  

On the bad side of things I'm very very tired and fatigued today.  That has been the trend unfortunately.  I'm guessing this tirdness and fatigue is going to be here for some time.  I suspcet what is going on is that as i get better to the gut, the gut does not like being used and touched.  It is inflamed and sore.  It prefers diarrhea.  Being somewhat well irritates it and that in turn wares me out.  Eating to much fiber will cause a similar feeling.  So I'll just have to do what I can to fight throught it and be genal with the gut.  

went for a short bike ride today.  The wind was blowing at a good pace so when ridiing against the wind found myself naturally having to pump the piddleess hard and with that use stomach musles.  The gut did not like that and I'm really tired as a result.  So using my e-bike in the near future is most important at this time.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to go back on the fish diet and see if it helps with my energy issue.  I doubt it will but I'll take a look at see.  The fish diet certainly helps some of the gut health.  I have little doubt about that.  

Use the bathroom more today and it helped with my energy levels.  It does seem the less material that is in my colon the better I feel.  I don't think that is an allergy issue.  I believe it to be an inflatioin problem that will take a long time to heal.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## Beach

I did well today.  hard to say if the fish diet gave me greater energy but I was feeling energic this afternoon.  Later in the day i tired myself out though.  Gut feel good.  I'll stick with the fish diet likely this week.  Oh, nearly forgot, while eating grass fed beef my teeth on the left side began to hurt.  I'mguessing that was cause simply by beef being harder to chew, but who knows, maybe something else was going on.  As always will monitor.  The teeth feel better this afternoon after only eating fish.


----------



## Beach

The morning i started out mixed.  In some areas I'm feeling awful.  In other areas though I'm noticing improvement.  Some of the awfulness I'm guessing comes from eating to much dark chocolate.  I know from the past that i can't over do it with eating choclate it will have me feeling poorly.  So I'll cut back on that. 

The other bad issue is likely due to eating beef.  I wondered the other day if the worn down tire feeling I was having was due to the gut being used more or if it was an allergy to beef.  I'm guessing this morning allergy.  Beef is weird I suppose.  It can lkely help improve the gut but at the same time make me feel miserable and ill.

trying to interpret what is going on is a nearly improssible task but this morning that is what I'm leaning toward, an allergy to beef or something fed to cattle such as beans.  I'll stick with the fish diet.  Imagine that will have me feeling better in a day or two. 

Oh, another problem beef auses me is a great amount of yawning.  That is a problem I'm having now too.  Rather annoying.

I'll check on citrus at another time.  It might not be an issue afterall.  My gut being better might be due to beef and not avoiding citrus, though beef makes me feel miserable.  Beef is high in iron and iron is constipating.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling much better now this aftrnoon.  Glad that a short feeling of sickness.  

Today I'm thinking as much as I want grass fed beef to work for me, it isn't.  I have some positives with grass fed beef.  But I also have some negatives that make me feel miserable.  It is one of those things that I don't have a clear answer to but the trand does point to me being healthier when I avoid beef.  

Last time I looked into rice and grains to see how much of a problem they are for me.  I didn't explore that idea to far.  I better do more work in this area.  In the days ahead I'll begin to add more rice to my diet.  I know if the past eating to much rice will make me sick.  I've not tried this idea though while eating only fish.  I won't try this idea tillthe gut is doing even better.  Maybe sometime in April I'll double up on eating rice and see what happens.  I could do similar with eating corn too.


----------



## Beach

DId OK today.  Bit tired but nothing out of the normal.  Morning was lousy as written earier but in the end not to lousy.  Probably more frightened than anything.  Eating beef has me on edge.  

I'm going to continue to avoid citrus.  Might as well.  I noticed some positives from it, or at least thought I noticed positives.  Changes did happen but why they happened is not entirely certain.  So I'll stick avoiding oranges and other citrus.  I've been eating pineapple and grapes for fruit instead.


----------



## Beach

Doing alright this morning.  I'm avoiding citrus, beef, pork, and the other usual items.  My energy levels this morning are good.  Apperance healthy enough.  wWeight 164lbs.  That is something, since avoiding citrus keeping my weight steady has been easier.  I'm right at 164lbs pretty consistently.  Bathroom performance remains improved.  I'm not well but much better than before when I was eating citrus.


----------



## Beach

Here is another change I've noticed since avoiding beef a few days ago.  I was complaining then that a tooth was aching.  I iigued the ache was due to either beef being more chevy and that hurt my tooth.  Or it was similar to what I noticed with the gut, beef being hard on the gut and my muscles.  

Don't know the answer for certain but I'm learning toward beef being an allergen resulting in painfulness.  Will see.  Hope I continue to do well on the fish diet.  My energy levels are nice and high this morning.  I'm pleased with that.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this mornnig.  The stomach remains less inflamed, less puffed out and more flat instead.  Bathroom haibts are greatly improvedsince I began avoiding citrus.  Energy levels have been above normal.  I'll keep avoiding citrus, and for now remain on the fish diet.


----------



## Beach

Once again I've had above average energy levels.  I'm also remaning decently well to the stomach.  Like the trend and hope it keeps getting better.


----------



## Beach

Oh good, this morning I with bathroom habits returned to my usual selfwhen on the fish diet.  Course I'll want to repeat a few times to see if this is a return to a normal or a one time type event.  

i keep going round and round in my mind, am I able to eat beef.  there is some indications that I am able to do so.  It helps if I also eat cheese with beef.  Doing that can make my gut entirely well.  But on the down side I'll feel miserable and have a host of health issues, such as dental problems.  I don't know. 

I hate to admit but highly suspect that beef is like pork for me, but more suble with symptoms.  Beef is something I should avoid, at least that is my main thinking.  The other part of me though really wants to be able to eat beef.  Eating fish alll the time gets cold.  The reality though is that I don't see how I can eat beef.  It is a problem food for me.  So I'll keep waging this battle in my mind for some time.  I shoud just give up and stick with wild aught fish.  It is safe.  I am disappointed that I haven't bcome more healthy on the fish diet but at least I haven't gotten worse when on the fish diet.  

Oh early in the week when I had my scare, I blamed chocolate for causing me to become dizzy.  I've been eating lots of chocolate to see if I an repeat that effect.  No success.  Most likely the dizziness was caused by eating beef.  

Tooth still hurts just a touch but is much better since avoiding beef.  Hope it continues to improve.  

Weight 164lbs.


----------



## Beach

Well, lets see.  I'm doing well today.  Energy levels are up.  I'm not looking so great but not all that surprisiing.  Still thinking I need to give up on grass fed beef.  It isn't entirely straight forward like pork, but beef doesn't appear to agree with me.  I'll stick with the fish diet from now on.  No point in fighting it.  It is what is it.  

Don't know why that Chinese dish made me so dizzy months ago.  It is likely the soy sause in it.  Might be the rice though.  I've ordered some rice caakes.  I'll at some point begin eating a lot of rice cakes and see what happens.  

Don't entirely know why I did better with avoiding citrus.  I'll keep avoiding it.  I don't mind.  I've replaced citrus with pineapple and I like fresh pinapple more anyway.  

Once again think I'll stop wriiting so much.  THink I have some answers once again.  It is best that I don't think to much about my diet.  I should just do what I've learned.


----------



## Beach

Should note I have very good energy levels this morning.  I'm a little over 2 and a half weeks since avoiding citrus.  This whole week I've had good energy levels.  THIS Morning is the best energy morning yet.  So avoiding citrus has been a good move.  I'll continue to avoid citrus along with everything else.  

It of couse would be ideal if all I have is a citrus allergy and other items later become easier to digest.  It could happen.


----------



## Beach

As I wrote earlier I shouldn't think to much on my diet anymore.  It isn't cystal clear but it does seem clear that I'm not able to eat beef or dairy products without it causing me problems.  My health problems don't start right away but they show up within a week.  

The last of the problems I had with beef has gone away today.  My left eye was slghtly shut after my last round of eating beef.  This has happened before with beef.  Glad it is gone.  

Sticking with the fish diet will not be entirely easy.  I'll dream of reasons why I should be able to eat beef, or chicken.  Hopefully I'll have enough memory of the health issues created so that I stay away.  

A problem with the fish diet is that while I do better, I don't heal up.  My gut is better but not healed.  My energy levels are better but not great.  I've read that for some it can take years to recover.  Maybe that is what it will take for me, years to see significant improvement.


----------



## Beach

It does appear that my diarrhea has return to more normal conditions on the fish diet.  It took a week for that to happen.  

Beef has caused me a considerable amount of confusion.  In some respects I do better with the gut when I eat beef.  On the other made beef can make my stomach condition worse, much worse at times, and more painful.  I wish it was more like pork, easier to tell if it is a problem food or not.  Well, beef is a problem.  I shouldn't have doubts about that.


----------



## Beach

I need to keep on top of the citrus avoidance trial.  I keep having good energy days since avoiding citrus.  I'm ruffly at 3 weeks of avoiding citrus and about half these days I've had above average energy levels.  

I can remember last year whole on the fish diet having a few good energy days but not many.  That was a constant stuggle for me, having good energy levels.  So I'll keep recording my energy levels o the citrus avoidtance trial.  Hope the energetic days continue.  Also I'm exercising hard.  I've been averaging over 10 iles a day in walking and light jogging.  That is typically enough to have me feeling worn down.  That has not been the case though here of late.


----------



## Beach

I'm more tired today.  All the exercising is catching up to me.  So I guess the citrus idea verdict is still out.


----------



## Beach

Wanted to remind myself that while I've quite tired and fatigued today, my diarrhea remains improved considerably since avoiding citrus.  I'm looking forward to see how the avoid citrus diet is going a month from now.


----------



## Beach

This morning is started out with a mixed bag.  I'm very tired this morning.  It didn't feel like I didn't want to get out of bed which is not typical for me.  so I'll be taking the day off from exercising.  

The good news, I continue to have a greatly improved stomach.  Diarrhea is not that far from being gone I suspect.  

As a result of this lack of diarrhea Im not feeling nearly as hungry as I typically do.  This morning for breakfast I found myself force feeding.  I've been doing this for about a week now.  Lunch in particlar can be tough to eat.  Think what I'll do is for lunch I'll only eat if I'm feeling hungry.  A common sense solution.  I've been wanting to lose weight.  With this diet change of avoiding citrus and beef diet loss might just come about with little effort and me feeling better.  That would be a nice change.


----------



## Beach

As I thought would happen, I've been quite tired and fatigued today.  It's been a nic day to rest up and relax.  Overall though doing OK.  Appearance healthy.  Gut doing good.  I still have a tooth that is ever so slightly hurting but it hurts less since the diet change.  Might have to go in and have it checked out.  I suspect that dental issues will become less often with the gut working better.  Didn't eat lunch.  I'm feeling more hungry now but still my hunger levels are lower since the gut is behaving better.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK this morning.  Gut typical.  Tooth dosn't hurt.  It does seem avoiding beef helps with gettign rid of my tooth pain.  

Thinking about things- I began this latest diet of avoding beef, pork, dairy, and citrus too though privately I have doubts about citrus due to feeling dizzy.  I've long suspected that eating beef can cause me to become dizzy.  I know with little doubt that beef gelatin will make me feel dizzy for 3 days.  Beef likely does the same, but is less of an issue.  

I have been thinking about Jane Plant, the professor diagnosed with fatal cancer.  She began avoiding beef, pork, and dairy products and her cancer went away.  She likely did have cancer and her diet solution likely worked as she fell into the catagory of her cancer being caused by an autoimmune condition.  That is my guess.  

I've read of a couple other people on the same diet as I seing various auto immune conditions going away.  

Having health problems from beef and dairy is likely fairly common yet not recognized by most health authorities.  

Gosh, I have a whole bunch of other items running in my mind but think I'llend here instead of writing a book.  

remain tired this morning but I'm more energetic than yesterday.  Hunger remains lower.  Weight was 163lbs.  .


----------



## Beach

Why did I saw the citrus diet avoidance wasn't working!  Or something along those lines.  this is why I need to stop writing and just do the diet.  I'm doing decently well, though quite tired the last coupe of days.  Cirus might work, things are going in the write direction.  So i don't want to thinkg myself out of something good, or possibly good.  I suspect a dairy on the diet can help me at times, but right now it is likely more likely to hurt me so I better stop writing for now.


----------



## Beach

Want to note down that I'm also unintentionally avoiding garlic, onions and other spices.  I'm not sure how long I've been avoiding them but likely have for at least a month or longer.  

So diet going well eough.  I'm avoiding a lot, an alpha gal diet, avoiding citrus, and avoiding garlic and other spices.  

I hope to stick with the diet fro the rest of the year, so long as i continue to do well of course.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to also mention I'm avoding all bird meats and eggs.  Don't know how I've been doing that.  Know for sure that eggs cause finger nail pitting and tongue markings or sores.  I'm not sure what is on the tongue after eating eggs, but figure it is not good.  

My stomach issues might be all due to bird meats and eggs, I just need to avoid them long enough.  Hard to say or course but I'll stick with the current diet, which I'm enjoying well enough.


----------



## Beach

Writing because I found a food that adds gelatin to it.  A Chinese chicken dish that I would eat when avoiding beef and pork I've found has gelatin added to it.  So that is big and has me thinking in the future I'll want to retest eating chicken and turkey.  Chicken and turkey certainly are strange.  I feel good eating them.  I might develop a rash eating them which is never good but nothing serious.  So anyway something for me to consider.  

I'm trying to lose weight this week.  I'm back to eating low carb.  It is not easy but does take off the weight and hopefully fat.  I'm so close to my weight loss goals.  If I'm lucky a week or eating low carb will get me where I want to be.  

In the past a likely deterent to losing weight has been testing beef ad dairy.  With no doubt eating beef and dairy products quickly puts on weight for me.  So now that I'mavoiding and likely avoiding beef for the remainder of my life, I might be able to lose weight and keep it off.  

It is going to be a tough week on this low carb starvation diet.  I'll push through but I'll be hating it.


----------



## Beach

This morning I'm feeling really good.  This is not typical after a day of starvation to lose weight.  I guess the main item that is different this time is that I'm avoiding citrus.  that is really the only class of food I'm staying away from compared to the past when I was dieting.  So my original writing that I felt citrus belonged in my allergy category is true.  

I don't know how long I'll stick with dieting.  It isn't much fun but if I can do so for a longer period of time and not feel awful for doing so, I'll go longer term with weight loss dieting.


----------



## Beach

Losing weigth is tough on a low carb starvation diet.  At least it is proving so with me.  I'm worn out on day two.  Might have to try the diet later.  With that seeing good results quickly.  Imagine the 4lbs lost will not keep. 

Tooth had a check up today and I need a root canal.  I've read of people with similar stomach conditions as mind having bad teeth.  I hate it.  I'll have that work done in 3 weeks.  Hope the tooth pain does not flare up till then.

Fingers crossed that my teeth improve after avoiding citrus.


----------



## Beach

I'm back to eating more normal and I'm feeling good this morning.  I woke upactually feeling more energetic than I thought I would be.  I could have continued to the low carb starvation diet I suspect but I'll stop here and see what came of the two day diet.  Last time I did this I lost a pound and kept hte pound off.  Will see if the same happens this time around.  

I'm excited about being ill this morning to my stomach.  Odd to say but true.  the sickness might help explain a mystery.  There is a mystery in my mind on why do I become sick to my stomach after being on a chicken/turkey diet for one to two months.  It is so strange that it takes such a long period of ime for me to develop problems.  The sickness to is unpleasant and troubling.  I can be in a good amount of pain, along with running to the bathroom 3 to 4 times an hour.  I'll do this for about 3 to 4 hours.  Additionally the illness on the chicken diet comes after fasting.  If I fast for 23 hours after a few days of doing this I become sick to my stomach when following the chicken, turkey diet.  

So very odd.  I've not read anything about such a situation.  

this morning I was slightly sick to my stomch.  It was nothing major, nothing like the chicken diet sickness but troubliing considering that the fish diet has been sickness free.  I may not be well on the fish diet but I'm not having bad flares either.  Well, this low carb diet is basically a fasting.  I'm eating very little food.  Yesterday afternoon I was concerned as I had all the feelings that I was going to be sick to my stomach, possibly similar tot he chicken diet.  Thankfully I didn't become ill while at the dentist office, 

So to wrap up, there remains a good chance that I have the condition Alpha gal.  This is where a person is not able to eat beef and pork along with dairy.  when I've eating chicken I've felt just fine.  I've felt good and strong on a chicken diet.  It might be that fasting though has a laxative effect.  

Hard to say with certain but I'll plan on another chicken/turkey diet trial some times in the future.  

Now that I'm avoiding beef and pork, likely for good, I'll likley lose weight also.


----------



## Beach

My somewhat sore tooth continues to not hurt most of the time since avoiding beef.  the tooth pain continues to become less and less since avoiding beef.  Glad about that.


----------



## Beach

My tooth remains in good shape since avoiding beef.  I thought this would happen, avoid beef and my teeth would get better.  My thought though aare all to often wrong in the past, so nice to have success with this one.  Beelive I'll be going ahead with the root canal though.  The tooth has problems and it would be for the best to take care of it.  I'm afraid to chew on that sie of the mouth at the moment.  

so the dream of figuring out a way to eat beef is over.  Well, I'm sure I'll still have thoughts later on that I can eat grass fed beef but after all the testing done it is hard to image it working.  

So that leaves chicken and turkey.  At a later time I'll have to try and see if I can make eating chicken and turkey work.  I suspect they will eventually but I need to get the gut working better.  On the fish diet that is going to take a lot oftime I suspect.  

Weight came in good this morning.  I'm still down a pound to 163lbs.  Hope it sticks. This might be a way forme to lose the last bit of belly fat, two days a week or low carb starvation.  I'm to weak to last for a long time on the diet I suspect, but a slower approach might get the job done for me.  

Well think I'll return to less writing and just do it.


----------



## Beach

There is a part of me that wants to stop writing.  But another part wants me to note down possible helpful bit of information to solve this dietary issue, mainly.  So maybe I'll write more.  It keeps me thinking I'll get this thing solved.  

Was happy that I was able to to fit into some shorts today.  As noted a few weeks back I have some shorts that I want to be able to fit into.  And after my very short two days of low carb eating the short now fit.  at least for today.  It has me thinking I'll do a two day on and two day off diet.  I figure I'll be able to handle that.  

Most importantly I worked out hard, for me, it is all relative, and while I'm a bit tired this afternoon I'm doing decently well.  I like it.  Need moreof this.  It is a very good sign to be able to take some beating and recover quickly.  

With diet as usual my mind is going this way and that.  I can only say with certainly that eating the fish diet keeps me decently well.  At least the big painful flares stay away.  Why that it is a mystery.  Guess remain I have alpha gal, or one of the wild cards is the cause of the goodness, which includes avoiding citrus, avoiding garlic, onions, other spices, and avoiding chicken and eggs.  It's a bit much but one can hope ever time I'll be able to narrow the wild card list down.


----------



## Beach

Something I forgot to write down and something I keep forgetting.  When I eat beef I become weak.  I'm barely able to do 10 pushups.  Today after avoiding beef for some time now, a month or so, I was good an strong.  I did 30 pushups easily and they were the tough kind.  I've known this for some time now, the weakness beef causes me but keep forgetting.  I'll have to make it a point to keep reminding myself, beef makes me weak for some reason.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling pretty good this morning, considering I worked out yesterday.  For me it was a hard workout too.  

Ive been down this road before though.  I know what I have done in such cases.  I begin to workout harder and next thing I know I'm overly fatigued and wornout along with being frustrated.  So I'll make a point of not over doing it.  I'll see if I can achieve some high energy levels this month.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  My energy levels are good.  Appearance healthy.  I'm pleased.  gut is also hanging in their well.  Yesterday I ended up buying some chicken foods.  They were on sale.  I likely will not eat them for some time.  I want to get the gut better and even more energy before doing that.  Eyes are bluish in color.


----------



## Beach

Woke up this morning with a mild upset stomach.  No upset stomach is pleasant to deal with.  there is pain.  there is some fear of the pain growing worse.  Overall though the upset stomach has been mild and imagine the worst is over for the day.  At least I hope so.  

Of late I've been considering that I likely can eat chicken and turkey.  There is the problem though in that eating chicken has seen me experience some very painful long lasting upset stomachs.  I was thinking if I had been eating chicken yesterday this mornings mild upset stomach would be a greater more painful problem dealing with.  

I'm going with the theory that there is something in the fish I'm eating that calms my stomach down and keeps the big flares away - knock on wood.  I don't know what it is about the fish diet that helps, it just does.  

Regardless I'm not planning on testing chicken and turkey for some time.  i've become more excepting of the fish I've eating.  i appricicate the greater energy I'm sometimes having, less fatigue, and healthier appearance.


----------



## Beach

I'm tired today, as to be expected but I'm going to say it is a good day.  It is all relative.  In the recent past being ill in the morning as I was would all to often mean being down and out basically for a few days.  today I'm not out, just down.  It would be awsome if I'm back with good strength tomorrow.  I think it might happen.  

I was thinkkng of dieting tomorrow but I better pass on that.  I'll maybe look at Wednesday or thursday for that.  Last time I dieted I didn't lose weight but have found my stomach is flatter and I'm able to wear shorts that previously were to tight.  So the short but intense dieting, for me, works.


----------



## Beach

Oh, lets see I slept for 10 hours last night.  that isn't like me.  So the gut remains sore and I'm tired for it.  But overall all is good.  the gut is better.  My energy levels are OK, not great, but alright, and the gut is feeling tolerable.  I was hoping to be in better shape today but is OK if I have another day of taking an easy.  Helped day with light house work yesterday, and it might be another day of that.  

Tooth still feels alright.  Every so often it lets me know it is sore.  appearance is good and somewhat healthy.  and fingers crossed that someday chicken will be safe to eat.  Weight 164lbs.


----------



## Beach

Doing alright this morning.  I'm thinking that I've made some right decisions here of late.  

For the bad news the stomach remains unsettled a little bit.  I'm having some mild cramping this morning.  It isn't bad and can be lived with, but always unpleasant.  

The good news, my idea to not exercise or do physical work to much is working.  My energy levels are up.  A big problem that I frequently over look is fatiguing myself.  When some energy shows up I want to use it naturally.  And I have a bad tendency to ware myself out which is easy to do.  The problem is that it takes longer to recover from fatigue than I typically think.  In my mind i think as if I was younger, that I can recover in a day or two.  In reality it can take up to a week to recover from to much exercise or to much work.  

So if I can get through this period, build more energy grow more strong, it will help me greatly as I'll be less frustrated.  when I'm frustrated I tend to go off my diet idea and look at new ideas, which doesn't always workout well for me.


----------



## Beach

I really need to stop making energy level predictions.  I'm always wrong!  I'm so tired out today.  it is awful.  

So to be less optimistic I'm going to predict tomorrow I'm going to be in pain, lots of pain, not Mr T level pain but a good amount of it and fatigue thrown in for the fun of it.  The second day is always the worst day.  

Hope I'm wrong as I usual am with these energy level predictions!. 

Look healthy so that is a positive.


----------



## Beach

So far doing well this morning.  Energy levels feel good.  Appearance healthy.  

Yesterday I gave away the last of the beef I had in the house.  It wasn't much.  Figured though best to have it out of the house away from tempting me .So for food I'm eating fish and do have some chicken if I want to try and eat that, which right now I do not.


----------



## Beach

I'm tired and fatigued today.  I was right about that happening.  The pain level isn't that bad.  Tomorrow I'm probablygoing to diet.  I haven't done that this week and I want to lose that last bit of weight so I'll give it another go.  Two days of starving isn't enough.  I'll have to put in a few days to drop the last 5lbs of weight It appears.


----------



## Beach

The day is starting out well  energy levels good.  It has turned cooler.  If the house becomes much cooler I'm liable to have some problems with energy levels as the cold tends to zap my energy.  Eating low carb.  I'm going to see if I can get down to 160lbs this time.  The lowest I've gone is 162lbs and then I rebound up 2 to 3 lbs once off the diet.


----------



## Beach

A couple nice things about avoiding dairy, pork and beef are, I'm able to exercise much more.  It is easy for me to do pushups and other exercises.  Another item I notice is that i appear symmetrical.  Hard to describe that one well.  And my muscle grow bigger.  I'm not looking for big muscles but my muscles appear more normal I suppose.  I've read that people with celic can have poor muscle tone.  I suspect something similar is going on when I avoid beef, pork, and dairy.


----------



## Beach

I was slightly ill this morning.  It was likely caused by the coconut oil I took yesterday.  MCTS are well known for causing that issue.  So this has turned out to be the one day diet!  Not very impressive.  But with that said, I'm pretty close to where I want to be with weight and appearance.  This morning I weighed in at 162lbs.  And appearance has much of the fat around the neck and stomach gone.  It was will be short lived I imagine but I suspectavoiding beef, pork and dairy helps me to lose weight.  Tomorrow I might fast for 23 hours and see if that does anything.  Fasting for 23 hours and low carbing is tough stuff.  It will likely be easier to fast eating normal and I might get the same results.  I don't believe my weight gain has been caused by eating to many sweets.


----------



## Beach

162lbs this morning.  I'm going to do one of the old fashion fastings today, 23 hours.  I've been doing low carb starvation and that seems to work some but is tough for me to handle.  The weather has turned cool and a 23hour fast will likely work easier for me on a cool day like today.  

Had a slight upset stomach yesterday later afternoon.  Nothing terrible but an upset stomach non the less.  

Energy levels feel good.  Muscles feel fine.  I'll likely do some easy leg exercises this morning.


----------



## Beach

Tired and worn out today.  I didn't make it with the fast.  I was to worn out and concerned tat I was hurting myhealth so I ate a late lunch.  It helped some with improving my energy levels.  I'll try later with the weight loss.  I'm very close to reaching my goals so once I'm more energetic losing this last bit shouldn't be to difficult.  For today though imagine I'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## Beach

Mild pset stomach this morning.  It is entirley my fault.  I ate a bunch of greasy food and while I knew I'd likely regret it later, it tasted good.  It is next week that I'll be busy with work to be done.  So starting today I'll want to be more careful with what I eat in hopes of having a more calm stomach.  Energy levels so far are decent.  Nothing great with energy but much better than yesterday where I was down and out.  These mild upset stomachs give me hope that I'll be able to eat chicken and turkey later on.  Hope my stomach heals up in a month or two so I can do that food experiment.  I'm a iittle over a month since I last ate any beef or dairy.


----------



## Beach

Another exhausted worn out day.  two days in a row of this is aweful.  So I'm watching the diet, and making it a point to keep the exercise levels down.  I need my energy toreturn.  Imagine I'll be better by tomorrow.  I hope so at least.


----------



## Beach

So far the morning is beginning OK.  Energy levels feel Ok.  Stomach is OK too.  Course it won't be for another hour or so till I learn if I'll be more energetic today or not.  I'll be taking an easy regardless.  Muscle feel alright.  If I wanted to do 20 pushups I could do so without much trouble.  I'd only later suffer from tomuch fatigue and being tired.


----------



## Beach

Still feeling lousy today but a little less lousy than the day before.  I just need to have patience and with a little luck I'll be back in better shape soon.  Gut is doing better which always helps.  A bit on the hungry side today.  Ive been snacking which isn't typical for me.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK this morning.  I guess I'm doing similar to yesterday but possibly a little better.  I won't know till later in the day if my energy levels are better or not.  I'm always tired in the morning after breakfast it seems.  OUtside of that the gut is doing better.  I do have fears that the gut is in a delicate positive.  I'm not had a major flare while on the fish diet.  Hope that doesn't change but from the feel of thiings it wouldn't come as a shock if I shold have a bad spell.  The gut is mildly irritated and that is never good.


----------



## Beach

I look healthier today and feel slightly better this afternoon with my energy levels improved.  This comes after I madea dietary change.  A week or two ago I began eating honey cashews.  Today I stopped eating the honey cashews over concerns that maybe it was the honey causing me health issues.  Hard to say if it worked of not, but honey does have some concerns with it.  Some write that honey can be a mild laxative.  Honey is also made from the polin of orange flowers sometimes and I'm avoiding citrus.  Overall I should have not eaten honey cahews and instead just stuck to plain cashew nuts.  I'll do that going forward.


----------



## Beach

This has ben a lousy week, having little energy.  With a little luck that will change today and I'll get back on track and feel more energetic.  I should have a better idea of how things are by mid morning.  Weight hanging in there around 164lbs.  Still want to lose those 4 pounds but need more energy to do that.  Gut ok, could be better, but certainly historicaly doing well.  .


----------



## Beach

I was thinking another food good for me to avoid as it can have a laxative effect also is chocolate.  i've been eating more chocolate than typical.  Maybe this is my problem.  I'll cut out the coco and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

I believe I have the answer with chocolate.  I avoided it and have felt better.  Course more time avoiding is needed to be certain.  I'll add honey cashews back into the diet tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

I am doing better this morning.  my muscles feel OK.  Energy levels so far feel improved.  I'll keep avoiding chocolate and see if I continue to do better.  I suspect I will.  My thinking is that chocolate is most likely not an allergy.  I've read about some of the negative substances in chocolate causing health issues.  My suspicion is that eating chocolate to frequently causes most people problems.  It is something that shouldn't be eaten every day.  At least that is my guess from what I've read.  I'll stay away from the stuff myself.


----------



## Beach

Awesomness I have pretty good energy today since avoiding chocolate.  Time of course is the final decider of these things but for now I'm feeling good and upbeat over having more energy.  

If chocolate isan allergy and it zaps my energy i might finally have found the food causing me energy issues.  Well, there is something else causing energy problems but having found chocolate finding the other food(s) will become easier, at least in theory.  So it is a good day, a good easter Friday.


----------



## Beach

I have really good energy this evening.  It is exciting.  Hope this continues.


----------



## Beach

Course the big thing for me today is to see if I have the good energy once again.  I should know by later this morning.   Gut OK.  Could be better with the gut but certainly could be worse.  Weight handing in there at 164lbs.


----------



## Beach

Today I'm not feeling as energetic.  Yesterday I did some light leg lifting and it seems that has worn me out.  It's a good day but not as good as yesterdays energetic day.  I'm doing in the right direction I feel.  It will just take time.  Chocolate is likely a problem food but something I can eat from time to time.  It isn't a food for me to eat daily.  appearance healthy.


----------



## Beach

I messed up yesterday.  I had a snack of nuts and that snack has mildly upset my stomach.  now I'm feeling fine but I am tired out.  So I'll cut back on the nuts today and maybe by tomorrow I'll be doing better.


----------



## Beach

There is little duobt that after avoiding beef my muscles are stronger and feel good.  I did some very light lifting today.  I'll feel tired for it tomorrow but the ease of exercise is easy for me to tell.  I do 5 pushups when eating beef and I'm tired out and strain to do the 5.  When avoiding beef and dairy pushups and other exercise are so easy.  

I have been tired today.  Little surprise about that.  Hopefully with time, maybe 4 more months or so I'll have some reliable energy.


----------



## Beach

I did well today.  Made a long trip across town without issues.  It remains nerve racking making such a trip, in heavy traffic, but the gut remains good on the fish diet.  I didn't sleep all that well last night but overall my energy levels have been good.  On the bad news front did see that it appears the salmon in olive oil I've been eating is not going to be carried by amazon.  Not quite surewhat is going on.  Time will tell I suppose.  I ended up ordering some low mercury tuna this morning.  I'll see how that tastes.  

I've not been able to get chicken and turkey to workout, sort of.  It's unresolved I feel though I have had poor outcomes the last few times I've tested chicken out.  Anyway it would be nice to get chicken and turkey to work.  I'm probably not going to test that idea again though till Nov. due to hurricane season being close.  Can't afford to have a big flare up with hurricanes in the area.  So if my fish food isn't carried I'll be on the hunt for new ones to eat.  

That remains me, most fish sold comes with soy.  What I'm eating is soy free.  If I try some of the other soy packed fish products and it makes me ill I have further confirmation of that theory.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK this afternoon.  Energy levels are good.  I'm encouraged by that.  Tooth hurts a little.  Kind of a positive sign somewhat as I've waited 3 weeks to have the tooth worked on, fearful it would become painful before the doctor could see me, and my timing might workout great.  

I was thining that while I ate beefand dairy products, the previous 10 years while I did that regularly, i;ve had a great amount of dental issues.  My teeth have fallen apart.  I've not been strict with the fish diet, often falling back to testing beef.  And now after a somewhat recent test of eating beef, I have another dental issue.  

I of course can not say with certainty that beef and dairy have caused my teeth to deteriorate but the chance is there.  Beef and dairy are likely out of my diet for good.  In theory I should gradually see and imporvement in dental health.  .


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  Weight came in at 163lbs which has been consistently seen.  So the short low carb starvation has been working.  Next week I'll plan on doing a few days of that weight loss diet, see if I can reach 162lbs.  gut doing well.  Appearance healthy.  I don't get many zits but i have a slight one on my nose!  It is hard to see, but I can feel it more than anything.  Hope it is gone by tomorrow.  I'll stick with the fish diet.  The next low mercury tuna arrived yesterday.  I'll plan on eating that on Friday.  Figure it likely safe but no reason to take a chance with my dental appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

Was a little gassy today.  Not sure why but I;ll take an easy with eating nuts.  Need to have the gut working well tomorrow with the afternoon dental appointment.  Energy levels were good till later this afternoon.  I was up and about most of the day so i should be tired.  The nose thing annoys me.  I'm guessing it has been caused bythe honey glazed cashews I bought on sale.  I'll take them out of the diet and see if that issue goes away.


----------



## Beach

The morning has started out poorly.  The gut was slightly sick.  Today I'm to see the dentist and being sick to the stomach needs to be avoided.  After breakfast though I'm feeling OK.  I'm avoiding honey and that might help.  Avoiding honey does seem to have helped with the zit or what ever it is on the nose.  I can move my nose around without pain.  Touching my nose still causes some pain though.  Dental appointment at 12:15 so hoping I'm doing well at that time.


----------



## Beach

Today was a good day.  The dentist said I didn't need a root canal.  I'm just to monitor the tooth.  The doctor has a sense of humor, monitor for a root canal.  

And weighing myself this evening I weigh 161lbs.  I'm not even trying to lose weight but on the fish diet I seem to be shedding the pounds.  Put on the shorts that were to tight to fit and now they fit nicely.  

I'll stick with the fish diet.  It seems to work well and helps with weight loss I suspect.  This is probaby the longest I've been on the fish diet.  .


----------



## Beach

161lbs this morning.  I'm feeling good.  Appearance is healthy.  Skin looks nice and healthy on the fish diet.  Think Ill go swimming this morning.  I should have the energy for it.  I'll be complaining later about being tired out by the swim but I'll enjoy the water.


----------



## Beach

Seems Imodium is working.  Yesterday for the car trip across town to see the dentist I took the precaution of taking some Imodium.  Typically imodium doesn't help me much.  Today though I didn't need to use the bathroom.  The imodium is working.  Good sign I'm guessing.  My theory is that it means I have the allery foods out of my diet.  Imodium can now work fpr me as a result.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to note earlier, I've been eating citrus for a few days.  Avoiding citrus didn't seem to make a diffrerence and now that I'm eating oranges again I haven't noticed a down side.  

Think I'll do a 2 day low carb fast starting tomorrow.  I hate these, but do want to lose this last bit of fat.  

My energy levels are better than I thought they would be today.  yesterday I swam for around 45 minutes.  That often has me tired and figured for a few days later.  Tomorrow though I'm liable to see worn out.  i did some leg lifts today.


----------



## Beach

Wow I'm alive this morning. That is good.  I went to bed feeling for sure I'd wake up very tired and fatigued from the swimming done two days ago and from the leg lifting done yesterday.  so far this morning I'm doing fine.  I'm not overly energetic but I'm also not a zombie.  

Gut is doing well.  Weight I believe was 163lbs.  I wrote yesterday is doing some more dieting to lose the last bit of fat but since I'm not overly fatigued this morning I think I'll stick with eating reguarly for now.


----------



## Beach

I'm still alive.  I'm quite excited about.  But with this said I'm not overly energetic.  The working out has worn me out some, just not as worn out as typically happens.  Could be a very positive development.  The two major health issues, stomach problems and fighting fatigue, might become one major health problem.


----------



## Beach

Still feeling good, or better than expected.  Well, maybe I'll do my diet thing starting tomorrow.  Hate the diet but want to lose the fat and this is the way to do it.  I'm thinking I might be more energetic this time on the starvation diet.


----------



## Beach

Still had the wonderful good energy waking up this morning.  It had me eating regularly once again.  I dread the diet idea though I want to drop the last few remaning pounds.  I'll get to it later.  I;ve always theorized that I'd begin to feel better eventually on the fish diet, with energy levels.  Hope that is finally coming true.  Looking forward to a good energetic week.  

The other theroy that I should be able to eat chicken, when I do move on to test chicken Ill be sure to add fish oil to my diet.  Fish oil might be helping the gut.


----------



## Beach

Hey, I'm pretty beat up and yet I'm feeling fine.  My energy levels are good this evening.  I love it.  Hope this keeps up.  I'm tempted to do my diet idea.  It likely would be easier for me to handle having more energy.


----------



## Beach

Busy morning.  Did lots of exercising too.  I probably am fasting for 23 hours today.  Typically I would have eaten lunch by now but haven't had a chance so I'll fast.  Energy levels at the moment are not that great but that is due to swimming for close to an hour early this morning.  I'll be tired tomorrow.  Weight at the moment is 164lbs.  I'll probaby be back around 162lbs when I wake up.


----------



## Beach

Doing well and hanging in there though I didn't eat lunch today.  Did a lot of exercising, much more than usual.  Hope I lost a little bit of fat as a result.  Nice to have some energy too on a fasting day.  Well, the first day of fasting if typically OK.  It is later days that can have me dragging considerably.


----------



## Beach

it is exciting for me.  after fasting and working out hard yesterday I have good eneryg so far this morning.  Typically I'm worn out as can be after such a day.  Weight 161lbs.  I'llstick with the fish diet.


----------



## Beach

This is exciting.  I'm having good energy and I've decided to only eat one meal today.  This will make 2 days in a row where I fast for 23 hours.  The fat should be coming off.  

I've brought down the broken scale.  It has me at 171lbs at the moment.  Wouldn't surprise me if I drop to 169lbson it by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Beach

After two days of only eating one meal a day, I'm feeling more worn down this evening.  Overall though I'm doing remarkably.  

Having energy should help determine what is a problem food and what isn't in the future.  I'm still avoiding spices, such as garlic.  It will be nice in the future to test that and see if my energy levels remain high or not.  Imagine spices are fine for me but it does need to be tested.  

Course the main concern is beef, pork and chicken.  Chicken might turn out to be alright.  I'll have to do more testing with it at a later time.


----------



## Beach

I'm tired this morning.  To be expected though since I've only eaten 1 meal a day for the last couple of days.  Weight though was 169lbs on the broken scale.  Anything on the 160range on that scale is a positive I feel.  I thinkthe lowest I've been is 164lbs with the broken scale.  On the traditional school I came in at 160lbs.  I'd like to think that is right but doubt I weigh 160lbswith my appearance.  

The big thing that runs in my mind is will I be able to eat chicken without issue in the future.  Lots of confusion here.  One of the biggest confusions concerns eating chicken and fasting.  If I am on a chicken diet I've learned that 23 hour fasting will cause me to have a flare.  the flare can be prett  significant too.  It is quite a suprising result.  I'v always though the less I eat the better the gut.  The chicken diet hasshown that is wrong.  There is a lot going for being able to eat chicken, namely I feel good and can have very good energy on a chicken diet.  But something, what ever, is an issue when I fast.  

Hard to say what is going on.  Lots more tssting in my future.  For now I;'m doing fine on the fish diet.  I don't seem to have significant stomach isues with fasting while  on the fish diet.


----------



## Beach

Mixed day today.  I'm worn out, quite tired/fatigued.  But I'm appearing healthy and I can do what ever I want I just have to push through the fatigue.  That isn't something I'm always able to do.  

Will see how I'm doing in the morning.  If my energy returns I might fast again in hopes of dropping the weight.  Goal this year is fat loss, instead of weight.  Some belly fat is hanging on and I'll look to visually see that go away.


----------



## Beach

Still tired but I'm doing better.  Imagine the worst is over.  I'm feeling upbeat with the direction I'm going.  Imagine a month from now, my birthday, I'll be in good shape due to the diet.  Adding low mercury tuna to the diet is turning out to be good.  It gives me a nice break from salmon.


----------



## Beach

Doing better this morning.  Still run down some but I'm better than everyday.  Gut good.  A bit gassy for some reason but suspect the worst of that is over.  Appearance healthy.  Skin looks good and healthy.  Weight 170lbs  I'll likely end up fasting today.  it is going to be a busy day as I'm to drive across town to pick up my repaired car and have a 1:00 hair cut.  I can always fit a lunch in but probalby will be easier tojust fast 23 hours.


----------



## Beach

As expected tired and worn out today after another 23 hour fast.  I'll likely return to normal eating over the weekend.  Weight is 169lbs at the moment.  I might be at 168lbs.  I want to drop to 165lbs on the broken scale.  That is the lowest I was able to go last summer oon that scale.  If I can budge below that I've likely lost fat which is what I want to happen.  Busy day but I handled it well.


----------



## Beach

168lbs this morning.  I'm feeling pretty run down after another day of fasting.  I better eat regularly this weekend and get my strength back up.  Gut doing well so far.  Appearance healthy.  Skin looks good.  I'm enjoying the fish diet for a change since adding the low mercury tuna to the diet.


----------



## Beach

Slow day  I am tired out too fro the frequent fasting.  I'll eat two meals tomorrow and imagine that will get me feeling better once again.  Did workout today.  It was a light workout but was easy to do.  I love that about the fish diet, my muscles feel good most of the time.  Dental appointment on Monday.  A teeth cleaning.  I'll keep the nut eating down tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

Doing better this morning.  My energy levels are higher.  Weight 171lbs.  With all the fasting I'm doing it has been good that I haven't had a flare.  That is the big thing with chicken.  I'd be sure that chicken is safe as i feel better eating it.  But there has been to many times where I fast on the bird diet and become sick to my stomach.  I'm hoping that on the fish diet I eventually become better and then can test out chicken.


----------



## Beach

As usual being the second day since working out I'm feeling it this morning.  I'm fatigued but not fatigued badly.  I will likely be fine for the day.  Gut is average.  It could be better.  I'm not hurting badly though.  Appearance healthy.  Skin looks nice.


----------



## Beach

I think I had a good dental cleaning today.  I had one small cavity to take care of.  The dentist also said he wanted to put a crown over a tooth.  He has been saying that for years now so that work was coming eventually.  With one small caity though it did give me hope that the fish diet is helping my teeth.  With a little luck the break down of the teeth is coming to an end since aoiding pork, beef and dairy.  I'll see as time might turn out different but for today I'm pleased.  

Two months now of sticking with t he fish diet.  Hinav the mercury free tuna in the diet certainly is going to make eating this way easier.  I like the tuna.  I tolerate the salmon.


----------



## Beach

I slept poorly last night.  I'm gong to blame the Imodium I took yesterday to prepare me for the dental cleaning.  Imodium I suspect has kept me awake in the past.  It is a bit strange at how well the Imodium is now working while on this fish diet.  Typically Imodium does little to help an upset stomach.  On this diet, at least twice now Imodium is working quite well.  I didn't even need to use the bathroom this morning  Imagne this afternoon I'll be using the bathroom.  

Reminds me of a mystery, for some reason eatinc hicken causes me to sleep poorly.  On the other hand eating beef makes me real sleepy and I can sleep for 10 hours or more without much difficulty.  

Pleased about the dental report yesterday.  Hope the worst of the teeth issues is coming to an end.


----------



## Beach

I am rather tired today.  The gut is well though.  I've barely had to use the bathroom.  That is a rarity.  I'll keep on with the fish diet.


----------



## Beach

Slept much better last night.  Also bathroom habits better this morning.  The Imodium not only backed me up some it gave me a headache yesterday.  I've often thought headaches are caused by gut issues, sometimes.  

Was pleased to see my weight was 170/160lbs this morning depending upon the scale.  I'm guessing the fish diet is helping to reset my weight.  That was likely my problem in the past.  I've lose weight on the fish diet, but then would find a reason why I should be able to eat beef or eat some cheese.  that would result in my weight resetting higher.  So I still have some fat to lose.  Maybe another 5 lbs of loss will get me where I want to be.  I'll work at that sometime in the near future.


----------



## Beach

169 to 170lbs.  Today I'll start another 2 day 23 hour fasting.  I'mlooking to drop the last bit of fat that I'm wanting to lose.  The fasting should get me down to 168lbs by the weekend I'm guessing.  So far it does appear that following the fish diet has helped to reset my weigh from 175lbs to 170lbs.  I'm guessing now that 165lbs is the ideal weight I'm looking for.  

Tooth still feels good since avoiding beef and dairy.  Hope that continues.  It is good motivation for me to avoid beef and dairy.  I still from time to time have doubts about the fish diet.  I'll think of reasons why I should be able to eat grass fed beef and dairy.  Now that I have some fear of dairy and beef causing me dental issues I'm doing good with sticking with the diet.


----------



## Beach

Certainly my usual self tired and fatigued.  I'm more so this evening after fasting today.  Imagine tomorrow will be a tough day also.  Already down to 170lbs at the moment so I'll likely wake up at 169lbs or maybe even 168lbs.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday 23 hour fast was tough.  I'm going to try for a second day of fasting for 23 hours.  First day results not that good.  I woke up at 169lbs.  Might have been 170lbs.  It was border liine.  The main goal of course is to lose the weight and reset my weight.  It seems to take at least 2 days in a row of fasting for that to happen.  

Gut OK.  Health not as good in appearance.  Skin looking healthy enough though.


----------



## Beach

Starvation!  I'm already dreaming of what I'll be eating tomorrow for lunch.  It is all planned out.  Hope the 23 hour back and back fasts drops a pound or two off me and it stays off.  It seems to have worked in the past so imagine it will do me good new, though I'm hungry.


----------



## Beach

Weight 168lbs.  I lost some pounds/fat as I'm wearing some shorts that were a little to tight to wear before.  They now fit well enough.  Gut OK.  Energy levels livable.  Appearance healthy.  I'll keep avoiing dairy, beef and pork, along with the other stuff.


----------



## Beach

Not much new to report.  I'll likely stop writing as much.  Energy levels were good.  Ecited as always with good energy.  Appearance healthy.  The big thing is wishing the gut would do better.  I know from past trials that 4 months on a avoid pork, beef and dairy was not long enough to be healed though I felt good and appeared healthy.  So I'm only around 2 and a half months into the latest avoid beef and dairy diet.  Lots of time to go.


----------



## Beach

A little stressed this morning.  I'll be driving across town to have the car worked on.  Should take a few hours I'm guessing.  Car trip is about 30 minutes one way.  Don't care for long car rides due to the stomach conditino.  My gut is doing decent though.  Chances are I'll do fine.  Diarrhea continues to improve.  With a little luck I'll have further improvement in the month or two.  Imagine I'll be fasting today for 23 hours.  I haen't lost weight from the fast of last week but I appear different somewhat.


----------



## Honey

Beach said:


> I was thinking of starting a new thread in the success section on the sight.  Yesterday with the note that I can sit with comfort, it occurred to me at the very least I now have a safe successful travel diet.  That is huge.
> 
> I say that, and joke to myself that I haven't traveled on this diet.  It hasn't been real world tested!  The way the gut feels though the last few days, sitting without discomfort and pain, I have good certainty that I have a travel diet.  This is a first.
> 
> Where to go from here:
> 
> There are so many places to go from here, but I believe of importance I need to have a less sensitive stomach.  That would go far in relieving doubts.  With the gut being less inflamed on this diet, being able to sit in comfort, I expect that the gut will be less sensitive and reliable soon.
> 
> I also want to see the "healthy" look for the whole day.  There is a health appearance to being well.  I know this from the few times I've been well in the past.  So far that look is now showing up in the evenings.  Soon I expect it will be show all day.  It helps prove to me that I'm absorbing nutrients better.
> 
> Soon I need to stop taking the little bit of medication that helps the gut.  The medicine and I should add cheese I eat I believe help a little.  It would be good  to stop taking and eating cheese all together as a test.  I'll start that tomorrow or Thursday depending on how I'm feeling.
> 
> New food to add in the near future: wild caught fish/ sea foods.  I'm guessing that what makes me ill is soy meal fed to commercially raised animals.  The soy is showing up in the animal product.  It might be something entirely different but soy is a common allergen.  Synthetic vitamins are another possibility.


 Hi there, you will eventually find the foods that agree with you,and those that cause flare ups! For me, cheesy sauces,cream or rich gravies are a no- no.
 Good luck with your diet. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Beach

Once again Imodium works for me.  Yesterday before driving across town I took a little Imodium.  And as before I've not had to use the bathroom today.  It is taking a bit to get used to having Imodium work so well.  In the past Imodium barely worked at all.  I'm tired and fatigued too from taking the Imodium as happened before.  I imagine I'll be feeling better by tomorrow.  The Imodium working so effectively does give me a good feeling that the fish diet i'm following is working.  It is just a matter of time for my gut to healt.  I've been on the diet for about 2.5 months to 2 months.  I forgot to wirte down when the diet began.  

Appearance healthy enough.  Energy lousy today.


----------



## Beach

Have the munchies today.  Trying to lose weight is for the birds.  Doing OK this afternoon.  Gut is holding up.  I am a bit fearful I'll be sick and in pain for some reason.  Sick and in pain in the near future.  Not sure where this is coming from.  Regardless the fish diet has been good to me, helping me avoid such aweful painful days.  Hope the big gut attacks are a thing of the past.  

Eyes are bluish now all the time.  That's a positive sign I tell myself.  Now just need better energy levels and that is coming around slowly.  Dieting thouhg, while understandable, doesn't help in this regard.


----------



## Beach

I forgot to note down and it is important that I do.  Here of late I'm been talking better.  Having a conversation has been easier.  I remain a poor talker overall but here of late, for the last week I'd say, I'm handling chit chats better.  It is quite nice.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a pig out day.  Breakfast was big.  Lunch was early and big.  I'm hungry for one and two I'm looking to see if I can gain significant weight on the fish diet.  I suspect I can gain some weight but probably not much and probably just a day of being strict with diet will see the weight gained come off.  Will see.  Might be wishful thinking of my part but for now i suspect not.


----------



## Beach

Tough morning.  I woke with a slight upset stomach.  It is most likely caused by eating to much yesterday.  I ate breakfast but I'm liable to skip lunch.  I'll be tired today from the stomach cramping and I'll be tired also fom the leg work out two days ago.  When I lift with my legs I'm the most tired two days afterwards.  

On the good side I'm appearing healthy.  Eating more helped with that.  There for a few days I will looking ruff due I felt from eating little food.


----------



## Beach

Very exciting day today.  I started out poorly waking up sick.  Normal expectations for the day starting that way is I'd be worn out for the day having a hard time.  that didn't happen  My energy levels have been good.  This comes on top of it being the 2nd day after working out with light weights.  That wears me out too.  So very encouraging upbeat day.  I love it  I'll stick with the fish diet.  I'll stick with eating 2 meals a day too.  that helps with energy levels also, eating normal for me.  .


----------



## Beach

This has been going on for a week now and I'm not sure what to make of it.  In the last, after working out I feel more pain.  My arms hurt more.  My chest muscles ache more, my leg muscles are more sore.  Basically I feel more pain from the same workout as before.  On the upside I am feeling less fatigue.  So more pain, less fatigue.  

My guess is that this is a positive, though it hurts.  I've noticed int he past that if I only eat one meal a day when working out I feel much less pain.  I can think of a couple theories on why that would happen.  One theory that I'll go with it that I'm healing better while on the fish diet.  my gut is healing and with that I'm absorbinig more nutrients.  More nutrients helps improve my healing.  And healing involves pain.  So more pain means more healing for me.  Just a guess but an intereting development.  

Gut doing well this morning.  I didn't wake up with a sore upset stomach.


----------



## Beach

Didn't sleep all that well last night.  The extra pain I've been experiencing was the cause for the poor sleep I believe.  I'll be taking a nap this afternoon most likely.  Muscles good and sore this morning.  Energy levels are OK though.  Energy could be better but considering how sore I am I'm doing well to have this level of energy.  Weight was a surprising 171lbs this morning.  I've been chomping down for the last 3 to 4 days.  I was expecting to see that I weighed 176lbs.  I'll be returning to more normal eating habits.  Expected that my weight will drop a poind or two as a result.


----------



## Beach

I was hoping to push through the latest to much exercise experience.  Im going to stop pushing.  I'm feeling pretty beat up and worn down.  This new higher level of pain from exercise isn't much fun to deal with either.  So it doesn't take much to wera me down still which is a bummer.  I'll plan on taking two days off from anything exercise stressful and see if that gets me back on track.


----------



## Beach

Good, I slept well last night and this morning I'm feeling improved.  I'm still sore and I'm still tired some, but greatly improved over how I felt yesterday.  With a little luck I'll be back to a more normal state by torrow.  If I am back to normal by tomorrow that will be a big improvement.  I believe it to take 4 to 5 days for me to recover from exhaustion in the recent past.  one to two days to recover will be a welcome improvement.  

Weight 171lbs.  The gut has improved some.  Hope that improvement continues.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing very well this morning.  My energy levels are great.  I have few aches and pains to report.  This is wonderful.  In the recent past I believe it would take me half a week to recover from over exercising.  And with over exercising being relatively low - it was to easy to tire me out.  This latest incident of over doing it looks to have taken me just one day to recover from.  So I'd have to say the fish diet I'm following is making me stronger and healing me.  The healing process is slow.  That slowness can bring doubts into my head at times.  But this result is a positive.  It has me upbeat this orning.  

Weight 171lbs.  I wanted to get my weight down into the 160 range before my birthday.  I only have a week and a half to do that.  Course no set date on this is needed and i don't want to over due it, but since I feel so good this morning think I'll get back to weight loss dieting.


----------



## Beach

It is a good day.  I'm fasting but have nice, livable energy levels.  I've tried to even take a nap out of habit and I can't my energy levels are to good.  Wonderful sign.  

I imagine I'm aways away from having the kind of energy levels for doing any significant projects, but I'm likely heading in the right direction.  

Stomach good.  Appearance healthy.


----------



## Beach

Woke up bright and early.  My energy levels were good then.  Now after breakfast I'm feeling worn out.  Not sure if I'll try two days of fasting or not.  Still to early to be overly agressive with weight loss.  Will see though.  Gut OK.  Weight after breakfast 163lbs.


----------



## Beach

I'm not entirely sure what happened but I've sure been tired today.  Yesterday 23 hour fast went well.  I went to bed feeling alright.  I woke up feeling cold though  The A/C has been turning on offen and while I keep the house warmer than most, I suspect the cold AC air chilled me as I slept and has made today a tired day.  I'll get back to eating normally.  No point in fasting to lose weight if Im sturggling to perform tasks and function the next day.  .


----------



## Beach

I'm going to return to avoding alcohol.  About 2 weeks ago I began having a glass or two of wine with meals.  The experiment has been a failure.  And this morninng with breakfast I had a little bit of wine and my stomach was not happy with me.  So no more wine goiing forward.  Imagine this will help with improving my energy levels.  

Noticed a change with healing.  I suspect it to be a positie change.  When i scrape myself I don't scab up much.  there is a little scabbing but not much.  Here of late though I've noticed that when i scrape myself I scab up a considerable amount. Don't know what it means, but likely is an improvement in my healing process.


----------



## Beach

It has been another tired exhausting day.  I'm worn out.  It doesn't appear that drinking a glass of wine is the cause of my tirdness.  Another idea is that I could be eating to many nuts.  I've been snacking on nuts from time to time and shouldn't be doing that.  I'll cut way back on eating nuts and instead eat some rice crackers as a snack if i'm feeling hungry.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to note down, talking was easy today.  Even fun.  Had Mango over working in the yard and I chatted with him for 30 minutes without issue. So good sign that I'm heading in the right direction with the gut.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to give myself a break from cashew and other nuts. My main thinking is that the nuts all have a warning might have peanut cross contamination, and one of my theories on what is making me sick is that beans such as peanuts, whether eaten directly or whether fed to live stock makes me sick.  So I'll see.  Had a mild upset stomach last night.  Nothing much but for a few minutes I felt lousy.  This morning after breakfast I'm feeling well at the moment.


----------



## Beach

I'll also avoid citrus and get back to eating just pineapple.  

Woke up feeling a little fatigued and even a little dizzy.  Thought maybe since I got back to eating citrus/oranges a week or two ago, maybe that is causing me fatigue issues.  Will see.  I thought I was doing better just eating pineapple.


----------



## Beach

Wow, I feel so much better today.  I avoided citrus for the afternoon, and I have much better energy levels.  I also have fewer aches and pains.  One day is hardly enough time to judge but for now it looks for certain that I should stay away from citrus.  It has only been a few weeks since I stopped avoiding citrus.  I didn't get well when avoiding citrus but thought something was up.  I even suspected citrus was an allergy food due to it causing mucus issues.  Hadn't noticed avoiding citrus gave me good energy.  So for now I have a few food to stay away from oranges and other citrus foods.  After a few days of feeling so tired, it is wonderful to feel good and energetic today.


----------



## Beach

Woke up in the middle of the night with a slight upset stomach and feeling slightly dizzy also.  So have a new idea to try and see if it helps.  I began avoiding oranges yesterday and that seemed to help me some.  The help might have been due to allergy relief or simply oranges are a source of fiber and that gives me trouble.  Yesterday I ate more rice than typical.  And I've known for awhile that eating to much rice can cause me stomach problems.  I've often blamed that on rice fiber but I very well could be wrong.  I know for ceertain that wheat can be a problem food for my gut.  And according to one book writer those that have problems with wheat likely also have problems with riceand corn.


----------



## Beach

I have been exhausted today so not the best of days.  On the positive though I appear healthy.  I've been looking for this appearance for a number of months.  Thinking back I likely had not been eating rice then.  So maybe there is hope with the grain free, rice free diet.  Will see.  I recall also in the past when I woule eat grass fed beef, with rice noodles I did suspect the noodles as being the problem food.  It might have been the tomato sauce too or the beef, but rice was something that I held in suspicion also.


----------



## Beach

I;m off to a good start this morning.  I'm feeling stronger.  I'm not out of the woods yet.  If I'm not careful when lying down I'll make myself dizzy but that issue seems to be improving also.  the main food avoided is rice.  Fingers crossed that is the food causing the issues here of late.  I remember when I began eating rice once again after avoiding for over a decade.  It was when hurricane Irma came through the area, so that was 4 to 5 years ago.  I was also well going to the bathroom this morning.  that was a nice surprise.  In the past Ive been able to get myself well to the gut.  I would avoid many foods to do that but never was able to figure out whch foods being avoided helped me.  Maybe it was rice and other grains such as wheat.  Back when I avoided all grains I never was able to recover.  At the moment I'm wondering if all the cheese eaten at that time was the cause of not being able to recover.  Will see.


----------



## Beach

I'm still rather tirded out today but think I'm doing better.  I'll find out tonight when i go to bed.  Hope my head doesn't begin to spin when I lay on my side.  would be nice if the answer is rice and I should avoid all grains.  I know how to do that and even am wondering why right now why was I eat rice.  i don't care for rice that much.  Gut is doing pretty good.  For one day I've had a much improved gut.


----------



## Beach

slept great last night.  I remain tired and fatigued though.  With that said I'm feeling upbeat about avoiding all grains, and rice.  I think there is a good chance that it was rice that causd my latest health issues.  time will tell.  It could explain why that Chinese rice dish made me so dizzy for 2 days after eating it. Course more time is needed to know for sure.  The fish diet might be helping me due to fish not being fed graiins.  '

Weight after breakfast was 163lbs.  I was likely 160bs when waking up.  Will be interesting to see if I drop some weight after avoiding all grains.  Hope I develop some energy.  It is lousy feeling this fatigued.


----------



## Beach

I believe the worst is over for the latest sickness spell, or more sick than typical.  Energy levels are up to more normal levels.  I'm not feeling dizzy.  I'm not out ot he wood yet but I'm getting there I believe.  

So it is back to avoiding all grains once again.  No rice for me, along with no wheat or corn.  I'll stick with the fish diet.  Either the fish diet works due to the fish not being fed corn or wheat, or fish half a soothing effect on my diet.  I'm thinking soothing effect is most likely.  Have been thinking of adding grass fed beef to the diet.  I might do that next week.  This week and Monday of next week will be active and busy.  It will be good for me to be as healthy as I can make myself.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  Slept in by 90 minutes.  Yesterday I did some light weight lifting which can account for that.  I guess the items running in my mind are, it looks like grains, rice, corn wheat are the problem foods, or main problem foods.  I've avoided all grains in the past for an extended period of time and it didn't work at allowing me to recover.  I could make the gut well though but I didn't recover my energy levesl.  So was that due to eating lots of cheese at the time or was it due to corn and wheat being fed to live stock making be allergic to those meats.  I'll have to eventually find out.  For this week though I'll stick with avoiding grains, and following the fish diet.


----------



## Beach

I'm still not entirely out of the woods with the latest illness but I'm close.  Doing OK this morning.  Energy levels are nice.  Stomach is doing well.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling rather lousy today.  I'm not feeling horrible but I've certainly had better days.  This thing of late just keeps holding on.  I've thought my problem could be caused by rice.  I'm now thinking this wrong.  Next up, avoid nightshade family, tomatoes, peppers, potatoes mainly.  I'll start that tomorrow.  I've had luck in th past avoiding nightshade and feeling better as a result.  Hope the saame happens tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a very good start with avoiding nightshade.  The unstead, worn down feeling has lifted since avoiding nightshade (potatoes, tomatoes, red peppers)  My energy levels feel good.  As always half a day means little.  Much more time is needed, but off to a great start.  this cold be a great opportunity.  I know how poorly I felt and if I can quickly turn things around on the fish diet, avoiding nightshade and pork, I'll know for a good amount of certainty that I have an answer.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a great start this morning.  I'm feeling energetic.  Muscles feel good.  I'm appearing healthy.  Gut feels decent.  I like how I'm doing with avoiding nightshade family along with pork, and dairy.  i'll keep with the diet.  Hope this good feeling continues for the next week.


----------



## Beach

It's a mixed afternoon.  I am doing better.  I'm more steady on my feet today.  The dizziness has lifted finally.  so I'm feeling good that I'm going on a positive direcion for now.  Course time is needed to be sure that avoiding nightshade is the answer.  

I am tired too though.  I have different types of tirdness and I suppose this is the good type, more normal type.  I've been on my feet a lot today and I'm tired as a result.  That is better than the other kind of tirdness where I'm fatigued due to the stomach not doing well.


----------



## Beach

I was just thinking about soy and its link to the nightshade family.  Soy was genetically modified to a member of the nightshade family.  In essence soy is now a member of the nightshade family related to potatoes, tomatores, red peppers, etc.  

In the 90s my second most suspect foods were the nightshade family.  First was dairy products.  I had good energy in the 90s most years.  I was always sick to my stomach, lost over 40lbs and was rail thin but never seriously suffered from energy loss.  And I was good about avoiding nightshade family.  

Eventually I grew tired of doing that.  I wasn't getting better to the stomach and so I opened my diet up, never fully able to regain my good energy.  

Back in the 90s i ate a lot of soy sauce.  I put it on chicken mainly, and ate chicken most days, but also would sprinkle soy onto other foods.  

If I turn out to have a nightshade allergy, it is far to eary for me to say yes or no, then it was the soy that was the problem but not due to soy but due to it being an unrealized member of the nightshade family.  

Very frustrating to thing about.  I could have had my answer 30 years ago, but didn't know about genetically modified soy and what it was modifed with.  

Anyway just speculation.  

Feeling good this evening.  Dizziness is gone.  Energy levels are good.


----------



## Beach

Zabory- 

It all looks Greek to me.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  Energy levels are up.  I'm feeling steady, not weak.  No dizzy feeling.  So on the avoid nightshade and soy diet I'm doing better so far.  Hope the improved condition continues.


----------



## Beach

I slept in this morning.  Wasn't expecting that.  Feeling alright this morning.  No dizzziness.  Feeling steady.  Appearance healthy.  I'll stick with avoiding nightshade, soy, pork and while not an allergy but does zap my energy levels dairy.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK today.  Energy levels have remained high all day.  I'm pleased about that.  It is what I want to see with the latest avoid nightshade family and GMO soy.  Will just continue to monitor, energy levels and stomach health.  With a little luck energy should remain good.  

Ate a bunch of cheese today.  Haven't done that in a long while.  It hasn't caused me issues.  I'll stop that.  Maybe 6 months from now I'll do it again.  

Checking the weather I see I could be dealing with a tropical storm later next week.  Want the stomach in as good of health incase that happens.  Don't imagine the storm will grow strong enough that I'll need to drive out of the area.  It seems to early in the season for that thankfully.  I'll probably just be able to hunker down and ride out the storm at home is my guess


----------



## Beach

I was just thinking how lucky I was to have found the fish diet about a year ago.  It is so rare for me to now have a troubling flare.  I may get fatigued and even dizzy as I've found of late but the biggy of an upset stomch has become rare.  I love it.  I probably wrote about this earlier, but I'm guessing the dizzyness has been caused in part by the fish diet and it's calming effect on the gut.  I'm guessing my body feels it is expelling a poison when I get sick.  With the fish diet keeping these foods in me longer, the result is mild dizziness.  That is my theory.  This though should bd a real helpful tool in figuring out what makes me ill.  At least I hope so.  I'm so looking forward to moving forward.  

As mentioned earlier had good energy today.  This evening my energy levels have been excellent.  With a little luck by next week I'll be high energy and free.  Well, free is a relative term.  I'm ready to be released from the sickness prison.


----------



## Beach

Energy levels good this morning.  Not surpriisingly sincd I ate cheese yesterday my skin is dry and so is my hair.  I dont appear as healthy.  Good news is since I ate cheese I was well when using the bathroom.  So good sign.  I must be on the right diet Im thinking as sometimes eating cheese will help to make me well to the stomach.  It seems only the right diet will make that happen though.  I'll be avoiding cheese for awhile so maybe with the right diet I'll eventually heal and become well to the gut without eating cheese.


----------



## Beach

Went swimming this morning, first time in awhile, and I'm feeling it.  I'm tired.  

I've already forgotten how I felt when eating nightshade.  I have an idea of how miserable I was but don't remember well.  What I need to do is go on a 4 months avoidance diet of nightshade and soy.  it is one of the more difficult diets to follow but I don't see another options.  Sohope the diet goes well, hope I stick with it.  Imagine I will.  I do have a bad history after eating spahetti sauce, with muscles pains, to a few times being very sick to my stomach.


----------



## Beach

Tired this morning.  I'm sure it was the swimming done yesterday.  Doing OK though overall.  Weight was 172lbs.  After the last few days of pigging out, that weight isn't bad.  Guessing if i eat well today I'll be back to 171 to 170 tomorrow.  I'll stick with the nightshade, avoid soy diet.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing OK today.  A bit on the gassy side earlier, but that seems to be improving.  I'll be more careful to avoid gas causing foods as I have a dental appointment on Wednesday.  

Eyes are turned back to being bluish.  Glad to see that.  I know avoiding beef and dairy can help make my eyes bluish, but something else is needed to make them bright blue.  Maybe avoiding nightshade long term will make that happen.


----------



## Beach

Feeling beat up and worn out today, a bit spacy.  I've over done it with exercising, swimming and light weight lifting.  I'll be taking an easy for the remainder of the week.  A tropical storm will be here Friday or Saturday.  Need my energy levles on the upper end of the scale for that.  Out side of feeling tires I'd going well, and looking healthy.


----------



## Beach

Tires and worn out this morning.  Nothing new there.  

WHat is new is that my hair has turned darker in color.  I've typically had medium brown hair.  On the avoid nightshade family diet it looks like my hair is turning a darker brown.  I've noticed this hair color change in the past but didn't know what caused it.  Maybe it is the avoid nightshade diet.  I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Beach

Stomach is acting up today.  I ended up having to cancel my dental appointment.  I'm not entire sure what is going wrong, other than it is just one of those days.  It happens.  I'm not in a lot of pain thankfully, but using the bathroom frequently.  Hope things quite down by tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

I have had somewhat a tough go of it the last few weeks.  I'm on the weak side and mildly dizzy at times.  So I'll go back to avoiding citurs to see if that helps.  I'll also avoid tuna.  Tuna is relatively new to my diet and maybe it is causing me some issues.  I'll find out.


----------



## Beach

I am doing better this evening.  I ate a snack, something I don't do to often and didn't have the weakness I've been having.  With the snack I avoided citrus and tuna.  So i'll find out how I do tomorrow.  I know with citrus, a dietary idea I just tried within the last month or two, was that I had more energy and was staying up later.  So will see as always.  Hope tomorrow is a better healthire day.


----------



## Beach

This morning is good.  I'm feeling better since avoiding citurs and tuna.  Fingers crossed I continue to do well.  If I do well for a few daysI'll add tuna back into the diet to see how I feel.


----------



## Beach

Still a little sick, weak this afternoon.  This evening though is turn out well.  I'm doing well.  Feel strong.  I don't have any dizziness.  I like it and will stick with avoiding oranges and tuna.  Imagine it is the oranges causing me trouble.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  I believe I'm feeling stronger, more steady.  It is of course hard to say with certainty, but i seem to be heading in the right direction.  time wil tell of course.  I'll keep avoiding citrus and tuna along with all the other stuff.


----------



## Beach

I am doing better today.  i'm pleased with that.  No doubt oranges do cause a reaction.  I noted that before and figured oranges were an allergy.  I forgot that though and went bck to eating oranges again.  So I need to remember to avoid oranges.  They cause me health troubles.  that is the main problem I suppose, the health issue is not large.  At least it doesn't feel large.  That is likely wrong on my part and it would not come as a surprise if citrus is the cause of my IBD condition.  Time gives an answer in the end.  I'll be sure to go long term avoiding oranges.


----------



## Beach

Woke up feeling good this morning.  I was feeling nice and strong.  So I went ahead and ate tuna.  I'll be finding out if it was the tuna or the oranges/citrus causing me problems.  

Weight would have been 172lbs.  I didn't weigh myself after waking up but when I went to bed I was a little over 1733lbs.


----------



## Beach

It is a good day.  My energy levels are up.  I'm feeling strong.  No dizziness to report.  I ate tuna twice today.  So it for now appears that it was the oranges I was eating that was causing me problems.  I'll stay away from citrus then along with pectin, and honey.  

Will be interesting to see how I handle losing weight while on this diet in the future.  I feel less hungry.


----------



## Beach

Woke up feeling great.  I had very good energy levels.  I'm not a little tired haven eaten breakfast.  So I'll stick with avoiding citrus and pork.  I have noticed that I'm still avioding nightshade.  I'll have to test that out in the future.  It is a wonderful feeling having good energy levels.  Little hurts.  Gut is typical, nothing great but could be much worse.  i'll still eating tuna often so tuna is not the cause of my energy loss and weakness.  At least it is appearing that way.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing well today.  I'm not overwhelmed with energy, was a bit worn down there for awhile, but overall doing good.  Tomorrow I might start fasting in hopes of finally losing the fat I've wanted to get rid of for awhile.  I think there is about 5lbs of fat to lose so will see if I handle that well.  My weight seems to have reset to 170 to 171lbs.  I'd like to reset it to 165lbs.


----------



## Beach

My hair has grown darker since avoiding citrus.  I had ordered some hair coloring shampoo but appears I will not be needing to use that.  Wish i had noticed that earlier when I had first tried the avoid citrus diet.  

I also found myself staying up later.  I had noticed that earlier when I had tried the avoiding citrus diet.  that was something that was forgotten though.  

I'm also talking better on this diet.  There isn't much surprise with that since I have less phlegm in my throat


----------



## Beach

I had a change of heart is trying to lose weight at this time.  I want to drop 5 to 10lbs but don't want to lose energy levels just yet.  i'm having good success with avoiding citrus.  I bette see how I do with that.  maybe in a week or two I'll work to drop the weight.  It will not be easy, but maybe I'll not exhaust myself so much if I stick with the citrus free diet.


----------



## Beach

pigged out yesterday and this morning.  Made some bread with olive oil.  Typically the bread would hurt my throat.  On this citrus free diet though my throat feels good.  No problems.  So it appears I have an answer for that problem.  Imagine I'm 3lbs heavier!  I'll be able to lose the weight within a day or two though i imagine.


----------



## Beach

Doing really well today.  I swam two days in a row and I'm still alive.  Hard to believe.  I'll go for a third day tomorrow.  Cut is OK but not great after eating all the bread and olives.  It was delicious though.  Don't know my weight.  I'm guess I' up 3 or 4 pounds.  Hard to say.  Bit gassy due to the wheat eaten.  So overall a good day, better than expected and hope I see more days that are better than I thought would be.  I'll stick with avoiding pork, citrus, pumpkins and other melons.  The idea has crossed my mind of adding chicken to the diet and give the fish diet a break but thinking about it, I don't know why.  I enjoy the fish diet anymore  The skip jack tuna tastes good, and the salmon is tolerable.


----------



## Beach

doing so so this morning.  The wheat eaten has me a bit gassy and cramping but nothing terrible.  I will likely do fine as the day goes on.  Energy levels are OK.  I'm not feeling sore after two days of swimming.  I love that.  I am also avoiding honey.  Forgot to type that down earlier.


----------



## Beach

I'm beginning to become encouraged by the current diet.  I don't want to become to excited.  I've had many failures but things are looking good with avoiding citrus.  Today my energy levels are excellent.  I swam for 30 minutes.  I did some light weight lifting.  this is now 3 days inn a row doing this.  Typpically I'd be exhausted by this kind of work out for a few days in a row.  Today I feel just fine.  

One thing that concerns me is that I've avoided citrus long term in the past.  I avoided citrus for a few years in fact yet I did not become well.  So I suspect there is something else out there that ia a problem food.  i've figured out pork is a serious problem food.  Maybe that is it, but I'm guessing there is another.  I'll have to stay alert.  For now though I'm growing stronger by the day with avoiding citru and pork.  

thnk I will go ahead and diet.  Typically one day of dieting in the past was OK but after that it hurt.  I would be overly worn down.  I'm guessing with the avoid citrus diet my energy levels will be good.  I'll experiement and find out.


----------



## Beach

I have very good energy this evening.  It is quite wonderful.


----------



## Beach

I feel so good this morning.  I don't hurt all around my body, I have good energy, it is bliss.  I love it.  

I am going forward with losing weight.  that will zap some of my energy I imagine but will see.  It might not be so bad this time around going on 23 hour fasts.  Last year I lost about 25lbs that I've been able to keep off this year.  I think I might have lost 30lbs to 35lbs but put that weight back on.  So this year I just look to lose 10bs but it will be a tough 10lbs most likely to drop.


----------



## Beach

Really good day.  I exercised hard, and yet have had good energy.  I also did not eat lunch.  I am feeling worn down this evening as expected.  Will be interesting to see how I'm doing in the morning  Weight is down to 173lbs in clothing this later afternoon.


----------



## Beach

I was going to write this down earlier but forgot.  It is harder to quantify but something I've certainly have noticed since avoiding citrus.  My personality has changed.  My old habits are often times not the same.  It is for the better.  I'll just leave it at thatbut more reasons for me to stick with the avoid citrus and pork diet.


----------



## Beach

I am doing remarkably well all things considering.  I only at one meal yesterday and I've exercised hard all week.  At the moment I'm not feeling sore nor am I all that tired.  Hard to imagine how awful I'd feel if I was eating oranges after all that I've done this week.  

Another thing I noticed yesterday is that I was seeing btter.  As mentioned earlier on the fish diet for some reason my eye sight grew worse.  Now I'm having to wear readiing glasses.  Yesterday though I found myself reading items without the glasses.  My eye sight still has taken a hit since stating the fish diet but at least for one day it appears my eyes are improving.  

Weight this morning was 170lbs.  I'll likely only eat once today.  Imagine if I stick with that I'll be down to 169lbs.  Goal is to lose the fat which I've been guessing is 165lbs.  I might need to go lower, if my body allows that.


----------



## Beach

I don't think there can be doubt now.  I've done very well with my energy since avoiding citrus.  I wish I had noticed this earlier.  At the moment I'm not overcome with energy as I've really beaten myself up this week, but overall I'm doing good.  I have a lot of questions about citrus.  I've avoided it for a long time in the past and didn't get well.  it has me wondering what went wrong.  Is there another allergy?  Did I eat to much fiber upsetting my stomach.  Hard to say.  I'll have to work on that.  

Of course too while I'm doing better with energy levels, I'm not well to my stomach.  I'm better wit the stomach but far from healthy and well.  Hope over time the stomach improves.  

Ended up eating lunch today.  I thought myself into it.  Now I'm somewhat regretting that.  I wasn't all that hungry and now feel more bloated than anything.  I'll get back tomorrow to my 23 hour fasts.  I want to lose the last bit of weight and with the energy I'm having should be able to do that on the avoid citrus, pork, and eat fish diet.  

Skin looks good and healthy.  I am a bit run down in appearance.  to be expected with all that I've been doing.  It is wonderful.


----------



## Beach

All the hard working out has caught up to me.  I'm tired this morning.  I'm not sore or fatigued though which is nice, just run down tired.  Today and tomorrow are break days so I should be able to recouperate, even with eating just one meal.  That is the hope anyway and imagine I'll be able to do that as I don't feel all that hungry.  

Appear healthy.  Skin looks good.  Stomach is alright.  The stomach has improved nicely since I avoided citrus.  Still have a good ways to go though till the stomach is in better shape I'm thinking.


----------



## Beach

As expected after all teh exercise done this week and less food eaten, I am worn down and bing lazy more or less.  I'm not all that sore curiously thought more sore today than yesterday.  So doing OK, but have been able to tire myself out.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning, better than yesterday morning.  Remarkable considering I only ate one meal yesterday.  Weight was 169lbs this morning.  I'll go for 168lbs for tomorrow.  I'll take an easy once again today and not swim or weight lift.  I want to get the muscles rested up.  stomach is OK.  Wish it was better.


----------



## Beach

I ended up swimming this morning.  My energy levels were high enough and I thought why not, I don't need to rest and recoup anymore.  I'll likely be sore and tired tomorrow though.  Very good sign of course.  Avoiding citrus is doing me good.


----------



## Beach

It has been a really active day.  It's exciting.  And I'm tired out.  Ended up eating lunch afterall.  I wasn't planning on that but went to lunch with the folks to a Mexican restaurant.  The meal has gone down well.  Tomorrow I'll likely eat one meal and get back onto the weight loss track.


----------



## Beach

As expected I'm beat up and worn down this morning.  I'm not doing terribly but its 'going to be a slow day.  Gut is OK.  Wish it was better.  Nice to have this new found energy.  As always once I have better energy I find myself using it and then tiring myself out.  It will be wonderful if I recover quickly, within a day as happened a few days ago.  Weight was 169lbs this morning.


----------



## Beach

I am exhausted.  I feel good but I've certainly worn myself out, not eating lunch and working out greatly.  I am down in weight.  tomorrow I'll be eating lunch.


----------



## Beach

I am tired this morning but nothing horrible.  I am recovering quickly after a hard workout of weight lifting and swimming.  So avoiding citrus has certainly improved my energy levels.  I'll be eating two meals today, the norm, and imagine by this evening I'll b good and energetic.  Weight 168lbs.  I'll close to my all time low since I began trying to lose weight.  The low being somewhere between 165 to 166lbs.  After that I've bit a wall and wasn't able to drop my weight.  I'm wondering if with the new avoid citrus diet if I'll be able to break through that wall this time.  No idea if that will happen or not.


----------



## Beach

Today I've felt stunned all day.  Eating much less food and exercising hard has done a number of me.  It is exciting though that I'm able to do what I've done the last week or two.  Normally I don't have that kind of energy.  so I'll keep avoiding citrus and pork.  

I've eat chicken now for two days in the last 3.  I'll be careful with adding chicken to the diet.  I suspect it will not be a problem but any sign of stomach issues and I'm back into the strict fish diet.  

Hair remains dark since avoiding citrus.  I have no grey hairs anymore.


----------



## Beach

168lbs.  My morning is not beginning well.  I'm still worn out and in a daze likely due to working out to much and eating to little.  I was hoping I'd be able to handle this but I was wrong.  I'll go back to eating my normal 2 meals a day and not workout hard.  I wouldn't be surprised if I was doing better by this evening.  Avoiding citrus has done me good but it will take time to recover.  That is my guess at least at what is going on.


----------



## Beach

Not the best of day.  Not a horrible day, but one in which I've been worn out.  I have a new theory on what is going wrong.  The tirdness problem began after I needed to use the bathroom less.  Eating less food does as it typically does, having me use the restless less often, and the colon does not like being used.  I'm better that is the issue.  Eating two meals a day should get that resolved soon I'm guessing.  

Overall though avoiding citrus has given me several positives.  One not writen about much but one I'm all to familiar with is that my throat can hurt after eating something starchy.  That issue has resolved.  I'm also communicating well, better than before.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to have to rename this diet to the positive diet.  I've noticed that I've become more positive and complementary since avoiding citrus.  Don't know why that is.  I've noticed in the past this happening but didn't know the cause.  Regardless for what ever reason I'm more positive.  

Ate terribly yesterday.  I rarely eat dinner as doing so tends to keep me up all night and my throat hurt.  This time I ate burritos.  Thought there was a good chance I'd pay a price for eating this way.  That didn't happe though.  Sleep great all night and woke up feeling just fine.  Not sure of my weight this morning but from appearances I'm going to say I look like 170lbs so I'll go with that.  

Feel better this orning but still not overly energetic.  I was hoping my good energy would return.  But still remain doing well on the avoid citrus diet.


----------



## Beach

Good and bad news day.  Bad news, I've been tired for the day.  Nothing terrible and not tired to the point where I'm paralyzed with fatigued but I'm not as energetic as I was a number of days ago before I started trying to lose weight.  Not sure what went wrong.  I did at some junk food to the diet so maybe that has been hard to digest.  I'll get back onto the struct fish diet.  

Overall though I'm doing good.  Weight is 171lbs at the moment in street cloths.  Best weight is in Pjs in the morning so in PJs I'd be 170lbs.  I'll weigh 169 to 168 in the morning.  Myweight hasn't changed despite eating some fast food and 3 meals yesterday.  That's something.  I've speculated that the diet might keep weight off.  

That's it.  Will do it again tomorrow.  I like the path I'm on right now with aviding citrus and pork.  I think there is a good chance I found my answers but time will tell.  I just need an improved gut.


----------



## Beach

Good news, I am feeling good and have lots of energy this morning.  So returning to the strict fish diet has helped me out it appears.  Not sure why it helps.  Lots of possibilities I could go with.  The most likely answer I suspect is that I was eating some wheat items and was eating a little bit of cheese.  Both can zap my energy levels some.  I'll guess that is what happened.  

Weight 169lbs.  I'll likely get back to exercising today.  Hope it doesn't hurt my energy levels to much.


----------



## Beach

I swam this morning and did some lite weight lifting and as a result I'm worn out.  I'm eating well though.  Willbe interesting to see how I'm feeling when I wake up.  I've felt worse for sure so todays fatigue isn't all that bad.


----------



## Beach

Another good, bad morning.  I am tired.  Lite weight lifting and swimming yesterday has me feeling worn out this morning.  the good, my gut is doing better.  Glad that happened and hope the gut improves furhter.  It will be a long day of feeling sore I'm guessing.  .


----------



## Beach

As expectedit has been a tiring worn out day.  I certainly exercised to hard yesterday.  I ended up eating 3 meals today also as i was hungry and suspect it due to healing up.  So hope tomorrow is a better day.  Imagine if I sleep well it will be a good day.


----------



## Beach

I have more energy today thankfully.  I'm still tired though.  With a little luck tomorrow will be even more energetic.  Have noticed for about a week now that muscles seem to fill out more than before.  Thought that odd but I'm not complaining.  Have a dental appointment on Wednesday will begin eating as well as I can tomorrow.  I'll keep avoiding citrus and pork.


----------



## Beach

I am feeling a little bit better this morning, with having more energy.  I am appearing more healthy too.  So it is good that I rest and recover.  She I could handle more of a beating but so far that isn't happening.  The big change I noticed is how much bette my throat feels.  I can eat starchy foods without my throat hurting.  I enjoy that.  My gut is better and healthier too.  Course with that was further improved.


----------



## Beach

Very tired and exhausted today.  Maybe it isn't the exercising that is tiring me out.  I've pulled back from workout but it isn't helping all that much with energy levels.  Maybe my problem has to do with the gut working better.  The pain reminds me of when I eat fiber.  The fiber eaten will wear me out.  Regardless I have some good things going for me with avoiding citus.  I haven't done a long term avoidance in a long while with citrus and I'm only around 3 weeks on this latest trial so I'll contnue with it.  This lack of energy isn't miserable though.


----------



## Beach

I'm still the same old same old, dealing with fatigue.  It sucks.  

I'm liable to not eat lunch today.  Got around late, and looking to drop just a bit more weight so will give it a try.  I don't think it will hurt my energy levels mcuh, one day.  I'm actually more likely to have more energy as a result of one day of fasting.


----------



## Beach

As expected I'm doing better today after I didn't eat lunch.  I'm guessing it is due to the gut doing better and the gut being inflamed doesn't want to be used.  Hope this fatigued feeling doesn't last to much longer.  Had a nice swim this morning.  Feeling good from that.  Weigh 170lbs.  I'll be 168 to 169lbs in the morning.  Remarkable considering I haven't been working to lose weight of late.  I'm keeping the weight off with the fish diet, avoiding citrus and pork.  I like that.


----------



## Beach

169lbs.  Doing well this morning.  Energy levels are good.  I haven't really written much on it due to the fatigue I've been having but my gut really has improved over the last 3 weeks since avoiding citrus.  It is a big difference.  I can still lousy to the stomach at times, with the usual cramping and diarrhea but compared to when I was eating citrus, there has been great improvement over the last 3 weeks.  Fingers crossed I didn't jinx myself as I have a dental appointment today.


----------



## Beach

Ugh, I'm wiped out after a 3 hour dental appointment.  It was to be easy work!  Oh well it happens and very glad that is done.  As usual doctors and dentists stress me out, and 3 hours of stress was a workout.  I'm ready for a long nap or bed.  Well, not bed yet but my mind is thinking on it already.  Gut doing well.  Stomach held up OK today.


----------



## Beach

Woke upweighing 167lbs.  Didn't expect that.  Losing weight though on the avoid citru snd pork diet does seem easier to me though.  Visually I can tell I've dropped some pounds also.  I'm only a few pounds away from my weight loss goal for the year of 165lbs so i might do some more 23 hour fasting days.  Will see.  Yesterdays dentist visit stressed me out.  Most likel the stress came from sitting upright for a long period of time and my gut doesn't seem to like it when Isit that way.  It is the same when driving long distance.


----------



## Beach

This morning feels similar to how I've felt for some time now.  Energy levels are low.  I'm feeling fatigued.  But not all is bad.  The gut is behaving better than before.  There are positives to pointing citrus and pork.  I'll stick with that and hope in time I heal up and feel better.  Weight 169lbs.


----------



## Beach

Pretty worn down and tired today, the same old same old.  I am fasting today too, eating only one meal.  I'll be stopping that after today since there is a troubling new tropical storm in the Atlantic  I want to be strong if that should happen to come this way.  I'm pretty sure part of the reason for my fatigue is due to eating to many nuts.  That can irriate my gut and tire me out.  I might cut back on the amount of nuts eaten but will see.  I'm tired to measured eating of foods.  I just keep hoping the worst passes soon.  It wouldn't come as a surprise if it did.  I have a good feeling that citrus is my main answer for stomach problems.  .


----------



## Beach

167lbs.  Good to see my weight down and good to see it appears I've lost weight.  ourse loosing weight for a short period of time is easy to do.  The trick is to keep it off, or reset you weight.  I've reset my weight lower twicenow.  I'm not entirely sure what I did but have an idea.  

I'm eating chicken pretty regularly of late.  I figure if a hurricane comes this way I'll quickly revert back to my fish diet.  I'm now afraid to eat beef and dairy products such as cheese.  Both make me feel terrible, and gives me dry skin.  Chicken doesn't do that.  The big down side to chicken though is that it has resulted in upset stomachs.  I have some ideas on why that happened but that has been a mystery.  In mayway the alpha gal diet is a good fit for me but I haven't been able to get it to work.  Maybe by eating sea food half the time I'll be able to pull it off.  

I'm still avoiding citrus.  That is easy for me to do.  I'm not entirely sure at this point if citrus is a problem or not but for now I'll remain citrus free.  .


----------



## Beach

I'm going to do an experiment.  I'm gong to add oranges back into the diet and see how my energy levels go.  

this lack of energy is doing me in.  I'm not functioning well and being worn down all te time is taking a toll.  

My thinking is that pineapple is to high in fiber and is irritating my gut.  

In the past too while i have not been writing about it, noticed once and for all, that beef causes dental issues.  At least that is settled in my mind for now.  And having a problem with pork and not liking dairy since it dries out my skin, I'm once again following the alpha gal diet.  I'm afraid to eat beef and dairy to as I know it will quickly put weight on me.  So I'll give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

I've changed my mind about eating citrus.  I forget that since avoiding citrus my gut has improved a good amount.  It is likely thta this improvement is whyI'm fatigued.  There is also my hair turning more brown.  The grey color hairs having gone away.  I'm thinking that is due to be absorbing nutrients better. And I haven't done a long term avoidance of citrus.  

So I'm frustrated about the fatigue.  But I should look at other possible answers for what could be causing that.  I'll stick with avoiding citrus.


----------



## Beach

Nice, I wasn't overwhelmed with fatigue today.  Nice to get a break from that from time to time.  

Not much to report.  Gut doing well.  Appear decently healthy.  Skin looks good.  I'll stick with avoiding citrus, pork, and basically the alpha gas diet.


----------



## Beach

Doing ok this morning.  Fatigue is a problem but not a terrible problem so far.  I'm planning on fasting for 23 hours today.  I'm so close to reaching my weight loss goal figured I'll give it a push this week see if I can reach that goal.  Gut doing well.  Skin looks good and healthy.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday was a half way decent energy day.  This morning I starting out well also.  I'm not all that energized but doing better than i was a few days earlier.  Didn't go on the diet as planned yesterday.  A tropical storm showed up and was shown to be heading this way.  Thought I would hold off till more information was known about the storm beforing dieting.  Looking at the storm information though it doesn't appear that it will hold together for long.  Wind shear is likely to take a toll on it.


----------



## Beach

As I felt would happen I'm wiped out this afternoon.  I swam for 40 minutes in the morning and now I'm fasting for 23 hours.  Tough stuff.  All things considered though I'm doing well.  Imagine if I got back into doing push ups or lite weight lifting I'd be a zombie.  I'm so close to where I want to be weight wise.  Visually I'm nearly where I want to be.  Weight is 169lbs. I seem to have reset my weight to that.  Since avoiding citrus a month ago it does seems slightly easier to drop a pound or two and keep it off.  I was planning on fasting for 3 days this week but at this junction I'd be luck to do two days.  I'm not well enough to fast to often and swim I'm afraid.  

Gut doing well.  Skin looks worn down.  I have that stunned feeling mentally.  Everything is in slow motion.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  It is a pleasant surprise.  Figured I'd wake up tired and sore, the same as when I went to bed.  Instead I feel good.  I'm still not feeling overly energetic but the energy levels at the moment are livable.  

Weight 167lbs.  Appearance is where I want to be.  I could lose a little weight but if I didn't I'd be happy at how things look now.  With weight loss the big thing will be keeping the weight off, or resetting my weight from 169lbs to 167lbs and lower.  I'm not sure how I'll do that but suspect that spending more time outdoors will help me with that.  In the past two groups that had their followers spend more time outdoors reported the followers having weight loss.  I'll be spending more time on my back porch and will see that helps me.  It probably will.


----------



## Beach

That didn't late long.  i'm worn out now after eating breakfast.  I'm feeling sore all over too.  Imagine it to be a slow day.  Will eat a nice lunch and hope that helps some.  Trying to lose weight for me is a trial.


----------



## Beach

Today makes the second day where I'm not really able to function.  I'm not fatigued.  I better stop with the dieting for now and try to reach more goal another week.  There is a part of me that wants to push through the pain, put in another few days of fasting and likely reach my goal.  But when I'm not able to function I better stop before I hurt myself with to much stress.


----------



## Beach

So far I'm doing and feeling better this morning.  I'll get back to eating 2 meals a day.  And not exercising overly hard.  Gut is doing well.  Forgot to weigh myself.  Skin looks alright.


----------



## Beach

Doing better today though I still have some of that stunned dusk feeling going on.  I've often wondered if that problem would do away if i fasted for a long while.  Maybe my body needs to adjust similar to low carb or keto diet.  or if I would just get worse.  I'm guessing get worse, but hard to say with certainty and I'm not willing to find out.  Not being able to function well is the pits.  

Running in my blank mind the last few days is the debate over alpha gas diet or citrus allergy.  With alpha gal I've eaten 3 times this way and each time failed as i developed a bad flare.  I'm still not entirely sure though if I don't have alpha gal. I can think of other reasons that caused the flare.  Citrus avoidance has one big thing for it, avoiding citrus changed my hair color.  I used to have grey hairs.  Now my hair is dark brown, no noticeable gray hairs.  I guess the other thing is that I've not tried avoiding citrus for a long period of time.  

So will see.  Glad today is better but I still have another day or two to go before I'm working better.


----------



## Beach

Doing better this morning.  

Forgot to list a big positive for the avoid citrus, my guthas improved.  I'd be more enthusiastic about this if I had better energy levels.  I'm also not entirely confident that the diet is good enough to keep me well.  But with little doubt the gut is better after avoiding citrus.  

With the lousy energy levels, the very same fatigue feeling happens after I take impdium.  THe imodium improves the gut but I;ll be drained of energy.  .  

So my theory is that the gut does not like to be used at this time.  Maybe later on, I'll heal up to the point that I'll do better and have greaer energy lvels.  

My back hurts thismorning.  I suspect that i slept on it wrong.  It seems to happen once or twice a year.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to note down, two days ago I stopped taking or spraying on a magnesium supplement.  That came about after reading a doctor complain about mineral supplements and eventually just deciding to take sea salt unrefined.  

I don't belleve the supplement was causing me troubles, but something for me to consider.  I'm so far doing pretty darn well today, minus the sore back.  The improvement might be due to avoiding the magnesium suppliement.  

WOuldn't be the first time that a supllement caused me a lot of health trouble, zapping my energy levels.


----------



## Beach

Today turned out to be a really good day.  Energy levels were up.  I felt decently good.  The one problem is my back hurt.  It didn't hurt dadly though so I could so activites, just slowly.  Hopefully by tomorrow I'll be hurting less with my back.  

Really glad i remembered that I stopped the magnesium supplement.  That very well could be the cause of my fatigue of late.  I'll be finding out in the days ahead.  I believe I looked healthier today.  Liked that.  Good sign.


----------



## Beach

Life is good.  I have decent energy this morning!  It is so wonderful.  I'm guessing it has been caused by vaoiding tht magnesium supplement I was taking.  It must have been zapping my energy levels.  Course more time is needed to be sure but for now I'm liking how I'm feeling - minor the sore back.  The back still hurts.  I'll blend right in with others here in Florida thogh with the elderly shuffle walk. I forget how long it takes to be rid of a sore back when I sleep on it wrong but i'm guessing a week.  It isn't that bad where I have to avoid doing things.  I justneed to move slowly.  

I'm still liking the avoid citrus diet.  With little doubt the gut is doing better on this aviodance diet, along with avoiding pork.  one month down, 3 more to go with that diet then evaluate.  I like that I'm eating chicken regularly and up to this point havn't had a flare.  At this time I'm guessing that is due to avoiding citrus.  Back when I would do an all chicken and turkey alpha gal diet, I'd also eat oranges frequently.  

So wonderful way to wake up.  It should be a good day.


----------



## Beach

As of this afternoon it appears my theory on the supplement causing me energy problems was wrong.  Today I ate less food and the tiredness returned.  It isn't brutally bad but unpleasant.  So the old theory that my gut doesn't like being used, similar to when I take immodium remains.  I won't be fasting anything soon so i should be able to get by for another few months on the avoid citrus and pork diet.  Along with continuing the alpha gal diet.  That is another thing, I am eating chicken and turkey reguarly.  I should avoid those two and just eat fish and see how my energy levels go.  I probalby don't try that one right away though.


----------



## Beach

Worth noting down, I ate that spaghetti meal but instead of using beef I used chicken as the meat sauce.  Before when I used beef I experienced muscle problems.  The muscles would hurt and cramp up.  With eating chicken I had no problems.  My legs and arm muscles feel just fine.  Alpha Gal makes the most sense to me, but I'll keep avoiding citrus too.


----------



## Beach

I'm a little bit sore to my stomch and it is entirely my fault.  I had the bright idea of making some sausage dinner sncks.  Seemed like a good idea t the time, but I typically don't eat dinner let alone a fatty dinner and the gut is not happy.  With that said I'm not in a horrible condition this morning, just should be more careful today.  there is one thing about avoiding oranges, I'm now more hungry.  Another mystery with that one.  Should be a good day I imagine though.  Just will take a bit to get going.


----------



## Beach

Well lets see, I'm going to come back to an older idea.  Of late I'm having trouble with energy levels.  And last night I have haing that energy level issue once again.  there is a clear likely answer to this issue.  My problems began after I began eating spicy chicken and turkey products.  So it would be a good idea for me to avoid all spices/nightshade, and bird items.  That  is what I'll do and see if the energy problem goes away..  I've been wondering why the fish diet worked.  Whilte not well and recovered on the fish diet I was rarely sick to my stomach and my energy levels could be good so long as I didn't over exercise.  I'll see if that returns by going back on the fish in olive oil diet.


----------



## Beach

It is worth notning down, I am feeling much better this afternoon since avoiding spices, ngithshade and chicken.  My energy levels are way up.  I'm not feeling so weak.  It is of course far to early to decide if this is the right path.  I'm liking how things are going though.  

I know it owuldbe easy for me to tire myself out with doing pushups or over exercising.  So I'll have to keep that in mind.  I should take a break for a week at least from weight lifting types of exercise since those wear me out so easy.  But overall off to a great start.


----------



## Beach

Today has been a really good day.  No major fatigue experienced.  my energy levels were good.  My muscles felt good.  It is to early to tell as always after just one day but avoiding chicken, spices and nighshade has done me good today.  I've always complaining that I'll forget this, feeling better, but I won't forget this last.  I had some bad fatigued days.  I will remember that.  So I'll continue to avoid chicken, spices, nighshade along with the other usual stuff.  I'll keep eating pineapple in place of oranges.  No problem therer.  i like pineapple.


----------



## Beach

Alright so I'm back on the avoid spices and nightshade diet, one of my most dreaded diets.  I'll need to be more positive aout it.  Think I'll add grass fed beef to the diet and just season with salt.  That tends to taste well.  I'll avoid chicken for the time being in case it is the problem.  Feeling alright this morning.  A bit slow getting around but I was up later than typical watching the fireworks.


----------



## Beach

OK day, but nothing great.  As usual I'm dragging, low energy.  I'm going to avoid olives out of curiosity.  I haven't done an olive avoidance in sometimes, nor have I done an olive avoidance often.  I'll do that along with everything else starting tomorrow.  .


----------



## Beach

I'm doing well this morning.  I have abover average energy.  My eye sight seems improved also.  That has been the main complaint about the fish diet.  I eat fish in olice oil and while mygut has done very well, my eye sight has deteriorated to the point that I need reading glasses.  At the moment I'm not so sure that I need reading glasses.  I wast to say stranger things have happened but that isn't true.  So off to a good start with avoiding olives and olive oil but of course much to eary to tell issomething good iis going on or wishful thinking.  A few days should give me an answer.


----------



## Beach

Up to this point it has been a realy good day.  Energy levels are up.  Naturally I want to believe the last change I made is the cause of the nice energy.  In this case the last change was to avoid olives and olive oil.  Much to eary to know if that is the case or not.  Fingers crossed that I feel energized tomorrow.  I did some light leg weight lifting this afternoon.  there is a decent chance that will have me feeling tired out.  Will see.


----------



## Beach

Wow, excellent, I'm feeling pretty darn good this morning.  My energy levels are up.  I don't hurt.  Nearly all is good.  It is wonderful.  I was expecting to wake up sore as can be and tired out.  This is due to doing some weight lifting on my legs.  The tires me out more than anything.  Well, still have a ways to go with the dietary stuff.  No point is becoming overly excited yet.  It is looking good though for olive oil and olives as being a problem.  Thinking about it this morning my good health might simply come down to which non stick spray I bought last, the ollveoil one or the canola spray.


----------



## Beach

Heck with waiting.  i took a chance and added the turkey sausage I've been eating back into my diet.  I'll of course see if my energy levels remain improved or not.  I'll plan on being slow to add new foods though.


----------



## Beach

Very wondderful day.  Energy levels have remained elevated despite this being the second day since leg exercises and 45 minutes of swimming this morning.  It is remarkable.  Eye sight seems improved.  I still need the reading glasses and might always need them but it is possible now for me to see and dothings I couldn't such as type this note down.  

I'll continue to stay away from olices, olive oil and por.  I'll be eating itrus soon.  Wanted to begin to take fish oil and the only fish oil comes in citrus flavored.  I'll likely eat an orange tomorrow also.  The big thing is energy levels.  If I can keep them elevated I'll be happier.


----------



## Beach

I feel so good this evening.  It is heavenly.  As always it isn't often that I feel good, no big aches to report, having decent energy levels.  I love it.  

Would be nice if olives turn out to be a trouble maker.  It's one of those things that would be easy to overlook.  I am htinking though that if it turns out that olive is an anergy zapper, that there is another food that is s trouble maker.  I'll have to be on my guard.  I am planning to open the diet up tomorrow further so I'll have to be prepared in case the new foods don't work out well for me.  Will be interesting to see if my spelling chalene slowly goes away.  It happens a long while in the past when I mysteriously got well to the stomach.  Would be wonderful if that happens.  My father has a similar issue with spelling to would be nice to have a cure for that too.


----------



## Beach

I'm a mixed bag this morning.  I'm feeling beat up this morning, which I should  I've been active the last few days.  I do feel good though.  My muscles have that good energy feeling to them.  so it will be another wait and see day.  

Ate an orange with breakfast today.  Don't imagine it will be a problem.


----------



## Beach

It has been another good day.  My energy levels have been up.  I have little fatigue and muscle issues.  I'm not overly energetic but I'm much improved from before.  I'm also feeling strong.  So keep on avoiding olives and pork.  Those are the two main foods I'm avoiding.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  My energy levels feel good.  I'm not overly energetic but my muscles feel decent and pain free.  I'm still thinking that there is something good for me with avoiding olives.  Hope I gain more energy in the days ahead.  I pretty much opened my diet wide open, eating anything outside of pork and olives.  Hope that works out OK.


----------



## Beach

Awesome - I had a hard workout this morning and I felt strong.  My muscles felt good and healthy.  I'm still not overly energetic but energy levels are good and feeling strong is wonderful.  I'll keep avoiding olives.


----------



## Beach

It is quite exciting how strong I am doing.  The muscles feel great.  i even did 30 of the tough pushups and haven't had an issue from that.  I'll likely be singing a different tomorrow but for now I'm doing great.  Energy could be better but overall things are on the up swing.


----------



## Beach

Good news,bad news.  The good being that i still feel good.  I am beginning to feel a little sore after the days hard workout.  With little douct I'll be waking up in some pain..  With some luck I won't be fatigued though.  

On the down side I weigh 176lbs.  That's the first time I've weighed myself since avoiding olive oil and olives.  So the diet change has caused one of those crazy out of no where weigh gains.  Once that levels off I'll hvae my work cut out for me to lose the newly gained pounds.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing remarkably well this morning considering the hard workout yesterday.  My muscles do not feel sore.  I'm not feeling fatigued and tired.  if anything I have good energy.  All very exciting.  I did sleep in by 2 hours so I know my body was effected by the hard workout.  

Weight 172lbs.  Seems I didn't gain a lot of weight afterall.  I'm only up 2 pounds and that could be caused by eating 3 meals a day which I've done a couple times of late.  

Well, let the good times continue.  I'll stick with avoiding olives, and pork.


----------



## Beach

Still alive and kicking.  I ate some cheese today, a rarity but I get such a craving once every other months is seems.  Forgot that cheese will tire me out and it did just that.  But it hasn't done me in.  I'm doing remarkably well.  Worked hard today cleaning carpets.  Muscles do not hurt.  I'm not fatigued.  So I'll stick with avoiding olives and pork.


----------



## Beach

Very exciting.  I'm stil energized.  i better keep writing lots of notes down.  There is a decent chance I finally have my answer with olives and pork.  Time will tell, and it will take lots of time but I have two main problems, stomach issues and fatigue.  Appears the fatigue issue now has an answer.  The stomach issue will take lots of time to heal.  At least that is my guess.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling wonderful again this morning.  I arm muscles do hurt a little bit but nothing terible.  I'm not fatigued.  If anything I have good energy levels.  It is so wonderful to have energy.  

I'll probably workout on my legs this morning  That typically wears me out the most of the exercises done.  I suspect this time will be different.  

Didn't weigh myself this morning but was thinking maybe later this week I'll try some fasting weight loss and see if I handle it better.


----------



## Beach

I worked out hard on my legs this morning lifting weights.  I also swam for about 30 minutes.  I'm a little worn down this later afternoon.  Nothing terrible.  I'm not feeling fatigued and in pain, but I have worn myself out.  Will be interesting to see how I feel in the morning.  Fingers crossed I'm feeling more energetic.  Outside of that not much more to note down.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling wonderful this morning so far.  My energy levels are good.  My muscles feel great.  I'm not sore.  I'm not fatigued.  It is about as good as it gets after yesterdays hard workout.  

On the negative my gut has a ways to go.  It could improve greatly.  My weight was 173lbs.  I'm eating grass fed beef and as often happens when I do my weight begins to slide upward.  

Think today I'll start fasting.  Maybe I'll once and for all lose the last remaining bit of fat.  I'd need to fast for a few weeks for that to happen I believe.  I might be able to handle that now that I have improved energy levels.


----------



## Beach

It is quite exciting.  I've worked out hard and I've fasted today yet I'm still lalive.  I am worn down but my energy levels are decent and I'm not in pain.  All seems good as far as i can tell.  If I can fast again tomorrow I will.  I'm not sure my body will allow that though.  Time will tell.  Weight was 172lbs last I checked.  I'm liable to be 171lbs by now.  WOuldn't be surprised to wake at 170lbs.  Goal is to get to 165lbs and hold it there.  Resettling my weight will not be easy I suspect.  Not sure how I'll do it but will give some ideas a try.


----------



## Beach

All things considered I'm doing remarkably well this morning.  I have enregy.  it isn't a lot of energy but it is more energy than i typically could have expected.  Weight 170lbs.  I'll likely fast again today.  I'll keep avoiding olives, and pork.  I think there is an excellent chance that I have my answer with those two foods causing me stomach and fatigue troubles.  Appearance healhty.  My skin looks very healthy.  Glad to see that.  I'm talking better than before since I have more energy.  That is something that I hope improves more soon.


----------



## Beach

I am tired today.  I want to put a positive spin on it.  But nope this is fatigue and I'm worn out.  It feels like exercise fatigue which it undoubtably is.  Not earing yesterday played a rolls too.  So I'll still try to lose the weight but I'm stopping the hard workouts and sticking with light aeropbics for the time being.  If I findmyself frustrated and want to feel more energetic I'm not goint to push betters.  I'll go back to eating 2 meals and not workout out.


----------



## Beach

Good news, I have little doubt that olive oil and olives are an allergy food for me.  Avoiding them has improved my health.  

On the down side I'm tired and worn out this morning.  My muscles hurt.  I'm sore and low in energy.  All the exercising played a part in that as did the one day of fasting.  

Think though  I'll fast again today.  I'll see how this goes.  If I become to worn out I'll stop, recoup and try losing the weight another day.  

Ate tuna today.  I'm pretty certain that olives are my issue, but figured I better test tuna also.  There is always the possibility that I have issues withsea food though I believe this highly unlikely.


----------



## Beach

I'd doing OK today.  I am hurting.  With that said under more typical pre olive avoidance I'd be in a daze, having a difficult time functioning.  Today though I have energy.  So good day all things considering.  I'm fasting today which is always tough.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing alright this morning.  Better than I thought I would be.  I felt better waking up.  Eating breakfast has me a little worn down and feeling weak.  That should pass.  

Well I'm a little shy on calling olives and olive oil and allergy.  More time is needed to confirm.  For now though it certainly is looking like olives are an allegy.  It isn't a strong allergy though.  Pork is a strong allergy one that is easy to tell as my gums and face swell up within 24hours of eating pork.  Melons such as watermelon, pumpkin are classic allergies, having me throw up and having an upset stomach within a hour of eating.  Olives on the other had would be a weak allergy.  It isn't one that is easy to detect.  

Weight this morning 169lbs.  Yesterdays fasting went well enough.  I'm hoping I feel less unsteady as the day progresses.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling run down.  I'm feeling less run down than typical when I do these 23 hour fasts but I'm not doing all that great.  So I promised myself that if I had problems, was to weak, I'd not press the issue.  That is what I'll do, go back to my usual 2 meals a day.  I'll try again in the fall to lose weight.  the heart of hurricane season is Aug and Sept.  i better be in decent shape for those months in case a storm comes this way and I need to leave town.  

Outside of that the gut is doing well.  Been eating tuna the last couple of days and it doesn't seem to be causing me troubles.  I'llkeep testing tuna but it does seem pretty certain that it was the olive oil that gave me problems with my energy levels.


----------



## Beach

Slow going morning.  I'm fatigued.  I'm tired.  Fasting always wears me down, still.  It is good that I'm going back to 2 meals a day.  I should be more active in a day or two.  I've noticed since avoiding olive I'm not sleeping as well.  Went to bed early last night and while I was tired and fatigued found myself unable to sleep.  It has been like that for a number of days now.  Rather annoying.  Eventually fell asleep and slept well.  Stomach doing well.  It has the feel that if I took some imodium or ate some cheese that I'd be entirely well to the gut.  I might hae to try the Imodium idea in the near future.


----------



## Beach

Kind of chuckling about this but I'm in awe at how nice and soft my hair feels.  While a bit on the vain side I'm thinking more along the lines of being healthier.  I didn't exercise hard and ate more and I'm looking healthier with nice soft hair to the touch.  Hmmmm.  Despite the hair I remain rather pooped out.  workout hard and not eating much is for the birds.  I want to lose the weight but that isn't workout well for me at this time.  I'll try again in a few months as I wrote yesterday and hopfully I'll be back on my feet by tomorrow.  Love the hair though.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to try a new experiment.  I'll keep avoiding olives.  I'm also going to avoid beef.  Instead I'll eat an alpha gal diet again or only eating chicken, turkey, and fish.  

I had a lot of luck eating just packets of fish in olive oil, with my gut.  I never had good energy though.  I never recovered.  Maybe eating chicken will help in this area with energy levels.  I've tried an alpha gal diet 3 times and each time failed.  There is the 4th time i tried the diet with only fish and it was sort of a success.  I've tough that fish helps me as the fatty acids have an anti inflmatory effect.  Anyway I'll give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

Writing some more about the dietary change going back to an alpha gal diet.  I keep thinking that the alpha gal diet failed in the past.  In some regards this is true.  In other aspects though it is not true.  The only time the alpha gal diet failed is when I would fast.  I'd fast and in the evening I'd find myself feel cool and then the stomach issues would start.  When I didn't fast, and remained feeling warm, I'd not have stomach issues.  So that is what I'll do.  I'll make it a point to not fast  I might even begin to have a small snack in the evening instead of skipping dinner all together.  

The olive idea I'm feeling isn't repeating the good strength I had there for awhile when i avoided it.  Something happened but what ever it was isn't repeating.  I'll add olive oil back into the diet and see what happens.  

So the diet is avoid pork, beef and dairy products, the alpha gal diet.  

In the near future I'll going to stop writing my health diary here and instead go to a private blog in my attempt to figure this stomach issue out.  I feel I'm close to an answer.  Fingers crossed that turns out to be the case.  I have the fish diet, fish in olive oil.  It isn't perfect but it does keep the stomach is good shape for some reason.  Expanding on that success should be possible.  It will just take the right combination.


----------



## Beach

I'm back onto the alpha gal diet, my favorite diet.  It has a lot going for it.  I feel much better and my eyes begin to turn blue.  The big down side though is that i can have the scary types of flares on thediet.  I suspect though that if I don't fast, or fast for 23 hours, I'll be able to avoid the flares.  I've also had many times were I ate up to 4 months of avoiding beef, pork and dairy products and not had stomach issues, when i ate 2 to 3meals a day.  

I don't have a clue why fasting while on an alphagal diet can cause me a frightening flare. I have a few theories running in my mind of it, but I've not read anything on this happening.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a decent start with the latest try at the alpha gal diet.  I have good energy levels.  I'm communicating well.  I'm feeling strong.  I'll keep with the diet, avoiding beef, pork and dairy products.  I'm eating chicken this time along with fish and I suspect that will make a good difference for me.


----------



## Beach

One of the things I've noticed about the alpha gal diet, or better said when I'm off the alpha gal diet is that I stink.  I ate beef for a short while and now i smell.  Haven't read anything about beef, or dairy causing this but it is certainly true of me.  Imagine in a few days I'll be back to smelling much less.  

Doing OK.  weight at the moment is 174lbs of 175lbs.  Beef as always quickly puts weight on me.  I'll be writing less here in the future.  Time to just do it.


----------



## Beach

I'm planning on writing less and likely writing my notes elsewhere.  More private I suppose.  I'm on the alpha gal diet.  i stopped smelling, thank god.  After eating beef or cheese I really can create some rank BO to the point that I don't even want to be around myself.  

As strange as it is, I've had a hard time completely removing beef from the diet.  I know that chicken can give me problems so I keepthinking I'll have beef as my back up, trial food.  That and I keep forgetting that beef and cheese cause me health issues.  

What dawned on me is that now I have fish.  I can eat fish without issue.  Now I have my second food.  I can eat chicken and turkey and if it causes me problems for some mysterious reason I'll just begin to eat fish.  

As usual with eating beef or dairy products my muscles shrivel up and grow smaller.  I also look less even.  I write down as ohters would comment that my cloths were to big, not fitting in the latest episode of me eating beef.  Going on the alpha gal diet will have my cloths fitting better.  Don't imagine I'll get comments that my cloths don't fit on it.  

Also I'm communicting better on the alpha gal diet.  I can tire myself out to the point that I'm a little spacey while on the diet, but when I avoid that I'll communicating quite well.


----------



## Beach

Awwww..... found I made a big mistake today.  I atea Chinese chicken meal and afterwards I had that look as if I'd eaten some beef.  When I eat beef my skin turns darker in colro.  Sure enough looking at the ingredients list I found gelatin was added.  those sneaky Chinese bast@ards!  Well the Chinese people are good people in general but the government sucks.  So off to a rocky start with my latest alpha gal diet try.  .


----------



## Beach

I'm tired today but it is an exciting day.  I should be tired today.  I worked out, I swam, my gut was mildly upset, it had all the hallmarks of being set upto be tired and fatigued.  Instead I'm functioning well enough.  I have some energy.  

My hope with adding chicken and turkey to my diet is that i'd findmyself with more energy.  I was thinking the packaged fish I've been eating might not be as nutrient rich as chicken might be.  And so far that theory is panning out.  

I'll lkely stop writing here soon.  Over the weekend I'm planning to figure out how to set up a blog.  Others do it, figure I might as well, now that I'm writing half way decently.


----------



## Beach

woooo, weighing myself I found I was at 179lbs.  th'at after eating lunch and themost I'l weigh for the day.  So up at least 9lbs from my more typical low of 170lbs.  I've adding grape juice and pineapple juice to the diet.  Can imagine that is putting on some weight.  

The good news though is that I'm feeling good and looking decently healthy.  So I'm not overly concerned with the weigh gain.  I'll continue to the alpha gal diet since I'm feeling good, and tackle the weight gain another day.


----------



## Beach

What a wonderful day.  I was and am feeling quite well.  I'm doing something right on this latest alpha gal diet trial.  I;m taking several supplements this time and also eating not only fish but also chicken.  So yesterday was not perfect.  i did ware myself out good but overall clear signs wereshown that i'm doing something right with the latest alpha gal diet and supplements.  Now I just need to continue doing well.  

Weight was 174lbs which isn't bad.  I want to at least get it back to 170lbs so i might do some fasting to make that happen.


----------



## Beach

It was another really good day.  Energy levels were up.  The gut was in decent shape.  I'm fearful that I'll end up sick as I have been in the past on this diet but I'm taking an easy, not stressing the stomach, not doing many muscle exercises I'm hoping that makes a difference.  I'm heading in the right direction it seems.  Love the diet.  I should be able to stick to it without issue.  Looking to lose weight as always.  That is what got me into trouble in the past, fasting.  So not sure if I'll do that or not, in particular with the heart of the hurricane season right aruond the corner.


----------



## Beach

I'm still continuing to show some strength. good to see and gives me good hope.  With that said I slept in by around 2 hours.  I have been exercising to much I suspect.  I was also slightly unsteady this morning after waking up.  that seems to have gone away though.  So the alpha gal diet, with fish still seems to be doing me well.


----------



## Beach

As usual I've certainly worn myself out, but I'm not doing horribly.  I can operate and function to a degree.  the alpha gal diet is good.  I'm going to take as many precautions as I can in hopes of avoiding future stomach flares.  While tired I am feeling strong.  I'm glad about that.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing well and I keep thinking this has to be it.  The alpha gal diet is the answer.  this is how I want to feel.  well, I want more energy and want to be far less sick to the stomach but this has to be it.  Pork and beef make me feel terrible to not so great with beef.  So naturally i'm wondering what went wrong in past trials on this diet.  It has me racking my brain.  

Nice though that I'm slightly able to do more.  hope that continues.  Bought a red light today.  it's to help with weight loss and help with internal healing.  Both would be lovely.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to make another dietary switch  I'm going to go back onto the fish diet.  Adding chicken to my diet does have me feeling well but I'm swelling up quickly.  This morning I was up to 176lbs.  That swelling scares me.  To me it has me afraid that my gut is being irritated and is retaining water.  Don't know for certain what is going on but I do know from history that I can have some bad flares when eating chicken. 

I'm so very lucky in discoving the fish diet last year.  The diet is not perfect.  It still has many problems.  On the positive side though I have not experienced a major flare while on the fish diet.  Since adding tuna to the diet I find it a decently pleasant die to follow.  Salmon is tolerable to eat but does get off.  Tuna on the other hand is delicious.  So that is what I'll do.  I'll also once again go back to trying not to write about my diet.  Some writing is good but thinking to much on this can be problematic.My hope is that over time I heal, get my energy and then can begin to add new foods to the diet.


----------



## Beach

This is remarkable.  I only made one change to my diet.  I removed chicken and with that spices from my diet.  I replaced that with tuna in olive oil.  Asa result I'm down to 175lbs this afternoon.  This morning I was at 176lbs so to lose that amount of weigh is surprising.  I suspect I'll weigh 173lbs or maybe 174lbs when I wake up tomorrow.  

So what it is , chicken or spices, was bloating me.  

I'm on the fish diet and I've written out a limited diet.  The only controversial foods are potatoes and wheat.  I hope potatoes are safe for me.  Don't know but hoping they are.  Wheat is a problem food but it might be more of a mild cramping issue food.  Will see.  

Famous last words but the plan is to go a minimum of 5 months on the diet, or till Jan 1.  Then I'll assess how things are going.


----------



## Beach

I'm am not planning to write as much but good news this morning.  I'm appearing much healthier on the diet.  That is something I've struggled with and have hoped to have discovered as answer to as appearance of health is something I can latch onto.  If I can appear healthy most of the time with this diet I'll be able to stick with the diet long term.  That is what is needed I'm guessing a diet I can remain on for a year or longer for the gut to heal

In the end I did kick out potatoes/nightshade from the diet.  I have kept wheat in the diet.  Wheat does cause me some problems but I'm hoping not enough problems to keep upset the stomach.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing well, quite well on the current diet.  My energy levels are higher.  My muscles feel good.  My gums feel quite well.  Before this diet after eating my teeth and gums could feel sore for a few hours afterwards.  On this alpha gal, fish diet, avoid nightshade and spices diet I can eat without gum pain.  I'm feeling strong.  So quite exciting.  Course of big importance is time.  I need to test the diet for a month or two at least I'm guessing to see if all the positive health effects continue.  For now though I'm heading in a positive direction.  Weight 175lbs.  Not bad for all the food I've been eating.


----------



## Beach

have been thinking about this all day so thought i better note down.  A year ago when I discovered the fish diet and how helpful it can be to my gut, I was eating a lot of french fries.  

Now I'm avoiding potatoes, GMO soy, and other nightshade family members.  That is the only big difference I can think of between this years fish diet and last years fish diet.  If i continue to do well, with energy, appearing healthy, feeling stronger, etc, then avoiding nighshade is most likely my answer.


----------



## Beach

Wow, for a second evening in a row I have a lot of energy.  I keep moving around.  I'm bouncing my legs around when I read or watch TV.  I hope the high energy levels continue.


----------



## Beach

I have good energy again this evening.  My energy levels are not as high as yesterdays evening's energy but they are plenty higher than normal.  I'm bouncing my legs around.  I'm wiggling my arms from time to time.  Lets see how many days I can go with this good energy.  

During the day I'm not as energetic but still have energy levels above average.  

Gut doing very well also.  I'm feeling strong.  Glad for that.  Appearance good and healthy this evening.  During the day I wasn't as healthy in appearance I thought.  

I'll keep with avoiding nightshade, spices, pork, and stick with the fish diet.


----------



## Beach

I read something very interesting last night.  One of the bigger mysteries to me is in the past I could get mygut well but was not able to recover.  I'd be well to the guy but had low energy levels and in general felt miserable.  I didn't know why I was making myself well with a particular diet change but if I avoided a bunch of foods, and ate a lot of cheese the D went away.  

Last night reading a book on alternative cancer treatments, a doctor mentioned how he treated cancer patients with diet and emzymes.  He said the diet for each patient was different.  Some were places onto a vegan diet while others onto an Atkins diet.  One of the criterias for which diet wsa choose for a patient depended upon how a patient handled calcium rich foods.  Some patients did very well eating calcium rich foods, having lots of energy.  Other patients did very poorly feeling sluggish eating calcium rich foods or calcium tablets.  A similar pattern was seen with magnesium.  Some did well eating magnesium rich foods while others had the opposite reaction.  

I was thinking that describes me.  Calcium rich foods tire me out and make me feel miserable.  Magnesium on the other hand makes me feel energetic.  

Course this is the first time I've read someone bringing this up and makes me wonder, as something else could be causing the calcium magnesium issues.  Regarddless I'll stick with my diet, it is giving me energy, and I'll stay clear of high calcium rich foods and instead remain eating magnesium rich foods.  

'm beating myself up more than typical with swimming and light weight lifting.  I'm feeling good though.  I can tell from appearance that it is stressing my body some though.  

This morning I have good energy levels.  I'm happy about that.  It is a good way to start out the week.  I'm feeling strong.


----------



## Beach

I still have good energy.  It isn't as good as it was earlier in the day but I'm still having lots of energy.  With that said, I can tell all the exercising being done is waring on me.  It's not all that tired, but do feel fatigue from swimming.  My appearance is somewhat ruff.  

I'm going to kick out oranges from the diet once again simply because my hair turns blondish to also have some gray hairs.  For what ever reason when I avoid oranges my hair turns dark.  the gray hairs go away.  Odd.  Don't know what is up there.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to go back to avoiding wheat.  It isn't doing me any good as far as I can tell eating it.  Wheat gives me slight crampings.  I'll just have some wheat every so often.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK today.  Glad I'm avoiding wheat once again.  Good move on my part.  Energy levels are good. 

I'm not happy though that I'm avoiding potatoes.  Think I better add them back into the diet.  I'll monitor my energy levels, see if that makes a difference. 

Something I forgot is that for the last year I've spent time dieting.  and Dieting zaps my energy levels.  Now on this diet I'm not dieting (though I have a desire to lose weight) and I'm not overly aggressive with exercise.  That is probably why I have good energy.  The alpha gal diet is doing me good (avoiding beef, pork and dairy) I have to be caresul to not limit my diet to much.  When I do that I can create a diet that I dislike to much and end up stopping it.  So I'll add potatoes back into it and see how my energy levels go.  .

Glad I'm back on the fish diet, just for the fear factor.  it is hurricane season and I've had a few bad flares for some reason while eating chicken, though overall I felt fine.  So far no major flares on the fish diet.


----------



## Beach

It seems as the day progresses I have more energy.  I love it.  Kind of nice that I remembered such a simple thing, I'm not trying to diet and lose weight.  That is likely why the diet is working, diet change and not starving myself equals good energy.  Next hope the gut begins to work well.  that will take time but if I have energy Ill be happy.  A strange new situation has been created also.  I find myself bored.  I'm typically to tired to be bored.


----------



## Beach

I ate a lot of potatoes today and so far I stillhave lots of energy.  Yaa!!  A few more days of testing should give me a good answer.  I'm being sure to not diet as dieting tires me out.  I'm also not over exercising.  Exercise amounts are to be lite.


----------



## Beach

Good decent energetic day.  Glad for that.  Glad I had energy after eating a lots of potatoes.  

Avoided citrus and as happened in the past my hairs gray strands have gone away.  

Avoided wheat also and glad I did.  The gut is feeling better.  

The citrus and hair color change does bother me.  Don't know what to make of it, whether it is an allergy type situation of something else is going on.  Just finished a long trial of avoiding cirus and didn't notice any significant health improvements.  hard to say what is going on withthat, but Ill stick with it.  Pineapple tastes better anyway.


----------



## Beach

not sleeping terribly well this evening so I'm laying in bed with an idea in my mind.  

The new found energyI have came out of no where more or less.  I just happened to test for energy and to mysurprise I had some.  Wel, the last item I did was to avoid citrus.  I ended up adding citrus back into the diet a week ago or so but haven't been agressive with eating it.  So I'm going to go back and avoid citrus.  I'll notice my hair color improve and more importantly I'll pay attention to my energy levels.  Am I able to do more, have more energy.  I bet that is the answer, avoid citrus.  Course I'll avoid pork too and stay away from dairy/cheese for now.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to say 173lbs though I'm right at the border between 174 and 173.  

Doing well and feeling upbeat about the citrus aviodance idea being behind my increased energy levels.  I'll stick with the fish diet and avoiding citrus.  I could probably eat chicken but being the height of the hurricane season I'll play it safe.


----------



## Beach

I took some Imodium today.  I'm drivng out to the airport tomorrow and am looking to helpthe gut a little.  And as usually happens when I take Imodium, I'm feeling a little tired.  I suppose if I have trouble sleeping in the future, taking some Immodium is a possible solution.  OUtside of that doing well.  hair color has changed nicely since avoiding oranges/citrus.  Blonde and grey hairs are gone.  Only have dark brown hair now.


----------



## Beach

I'm tired this morning.  It is goingto be a long day.  I'm guessing the tiredness comes from the Imodium taken yesterday to help prepare me forthe drive to the airport.  With a little luck I'll be doing better tomorrow  Appearance healthy.  Hair color is dark brown. I'll keep aviding citrus, pork and the rest.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to avoid potatoes and nightshade once again.  I was sick to my stomach this morning.  Nothing terrible but was sick.  i also have lousy energy levels.  

So I'll go back to avoiding nightshade and see what happens.  Will I get more energy.


----------



## Beach

Off to a good start with avoiding nightshade and soy this morning.  My energy levels feel good.  So fingers crossed that the good energy remains for the next week.  Avoiding nightshade and soy is one of my least favorite diets but if I can get more energy for doing so, it will quickly become my favorite diet.  The energy I feel is not high level but it certainly is more than normal.  That has been the part I have missed I suspect ovr the years of testing not noticing well enough.  .


----------



## Beach

good and bad news.  the bad news is i' tired but likely tired from not sleep much.  I'm house sittigng a couple cats for the next week.  The two of them welcomed me with open paws and decided I should stay the night up with them. That's their normal greeting.  They will let me sleep tonight. 

Good news, since avoiding nightshade and soy since soy is genetically modified with a nightshade member my muscle feel good, and i'm not fatigued.  I'm off to a promising start.  Todays soy bean is not only a bean but is similar to potatoes due to genetic modifications.   

I'm still avoiding citrus soI shouldn't discount that entirely.

Feeling fat, ate a bunch of cheese last night.  My once a month cheese fest I suppose.  I should get back to normal weight in a few days i imagine.


----------



## Delta_hippo

So nice to read so much good news and good days when catching up on your thread.  Hopefully many more better days and fewer tired ones  I was interested to read about you noticing a BO smell sometimes as I get that too occasionally and so embarrassing and haven’t found a way to deal with it at all- but literally can shower when I get up, use deodorant and by 10am I smell like I haven’t washed in a week it’s awful.  And so unpredictable when it might happen.  I’m grateful for the days I can work from home online!  If you get any insight into it please share if you are happy to.  I spoke to a normal doctor who laughed and a naturopath who speculated maybe body trying to expel toxins but didn’t have any suggestions


----------



## Beach

Hello Delta.  Good to hear from you again.  Oh I know, you have the dreaded small too.  My condolences.  My BO sometimes in the summer time can be so awful!  I don't even want to sit with myself sometimes.  

It seems that only eating grass fed beef causes the BO issue for me.  Why that is i don't understand but grass fed beef makes me stink bad.  Commercial beef might cause similar BO issues but don't know as in general I'm afraid to eat commercial beef.  I've had some very bad stomach experiences eating commercial beef.  

Eating fish, chicken and turkey does not result in me smelling.  At least I haven't noticed any odors and no one have make comments or moved away from me when eating wild caught fish.  I'm probably not the sweetest smelling IBD suffer on the fish diet but I can mingle with people without getting looks when I'm on it.


----------



## Beach

Last night I was doing some thinking about my IBD condition and diet.  Always a dangerous activity for me to do, think to much about the condition as It can take me all kinds of wild directions.  

Last night I was thinking I have my answer.  I've solved my stomach issue.  I just need to accept what I've discovered and work to recover which is not easy for me to do as my mind wants to reject some of the facts.  

So the facts I've learned over the years are:

I'm allergic to pork  No doubts there.  I eat pork and my face and gums painfully swell up.  

Chicken and turkey will make me sick to my stomach though I'll feel better on a diet of chicken and turkey.  That is the strange part feeling better on a bird diet.  It is what makes it hard for me to accept.  Yet if I stick with a bird diet within a month or two I'll begin to experience bad stomach flares.  

Eating eggs appears to be similar to eating chicken with the added change in that I begin to develop tongue sores.  

I've had some of my worst most painful stomach flares after eating commercial beef.  I'm afraid to eat commercial beef for good reasons.  


On the other hand grass fed beef and grass fed cheese can make my stomach well.  For many years I followed a diet of grass fed beef and grass fed cheese and my stomach always did well.  The frustrating part was feeling lousy on the diet.  I was fell on the diet but felt lousy as a result.  Possibly eating cheese caused the lousy part.  

The wild caught fish diet is new, but it has me feeling the best of all the diets I've tried.  I haven't recovered on the fish diet but I don't feel lousy on it.  

So thinking about it last night, it looks like I have my answer though I don't want to accept it.  I want to reject the facts.  What is making me sick is something being fed and/or injected into animals.  The commercial beef in particular gives me that answer.  Commercial beef make me sick but grass fed beef does not.  

It makes the most sense in my mind at least.  Possible I'm allergic to antibiotics fed to commercially raised animals.  So many commercially raised animals are also fed diets high in corn and soy beans.  Possibly I'm allergic to soy or corn and that allergy is showing up in the commercial meets eaten.  

So I'll see. I need to make it a point to avoid commercial raised chicken and turkey.  I might get back into eating grass fed beef once summer is over and I stop sweating and stinking so bad.  

Recovery is probably my big issue at this point.  I need to figure out how to recover.  The most likely answer there is vitamins and minerals.  I'm likely deficient in both after all the D I've had over the years.   

Anyway my thought in the morning.  This is the main focus I should make going forward.


----------



## Beach

Something that I need to remind myself about facts is that foods are not eaten in isolation.  I don't eat beef alone.  It has typically been with some tomato spicy sauce.  The same with chicken, chicken is eaten with spices.  

So I'll keep aboiding spices, nightshade and citrus.  

I'm doing decently well this morning.  The house is cooler than typical and that has seemingly zapped some of my energy levels but haven't been zapped to bad.


----------



## Beach

I've been thinking to much about my diet the last couple of days.  I'm happy in some regards to it, but it is a overly restrictive diet and naturally that has me dreaming of new ideas new foods.  

I noted this earlier and it remains true today.  Since avoiding garlic and spices my teeth stopped hurting.  I forgot about that.  Typically I'd eat a meal and be in some pian for a few hours later due to sore teeth.  All that soreness has gone away since avoiding garlic and spices.  It does make the diet worth it as that dental pain was uncomfortable.


----------



## Beach

Hey I was entirely well using the bathroom this morning.  It's a miracle.  Undoubtably this is due to all the cheese I ate the other day and the diet I'm following of avioding nightshade and soy since soy has been genetically modified with potatoes, and spices, along with citrus.  So I'm doing something right.  I'm avoiding cheese as I believe it to tire me out.  So with the passage of time I'm aiming to become well to the gut without eating cheese.


----------



## Beach

So far it has been a wonderful upbeat day.  My energy levels are good, the stomach isn't giving me problems, and my confidence levels are better.  Doing these diet trials can be hard to do mentally.  It isn't much fun avoiding foods, testing them.  But I have better confidence now that I'm on the right path with the diet.  

Now I just want to see the latest tropical storm pointing in a different direction.


----------



## Beach

Skin looks healthy this morning.  My energy levels are so so.  It feels like exercise fatigue.  I swam yesterday for45 minutes.  That is likely it.  The gut is not as good as it was yesterday but I'm not in pain so pleased about that.  I'll likely be taking a nap soon.


----------



## Beach

Feeling fat this later afternoon.  I ate more cheese.  The first time worked so well I wanted to do it again.  I'll have my work cut out for me once I get back to losing weight.  Doing well this afternoon.  Energy levels are good.  I'm feeling well.


----------



## Beach

I have pretty good energy this morning.  A positive sign as always.  Gut OK.  Nothing great with the gut.  Wish it was better.  Eating cheese yesterday doesn't seem to have helped my gut this time.  Maybe in the next experiment I'll try a teespoon of Imodium.  It'll be tired as a result but wil be interesting to see if it helps.  I feel I'm going in the right direction avoiding nightshade, soy, and spices, along with pork.


----------



## Beach

Another day with good energy.  The leading theory on that is the fish diet does give me energy, so long as I do not diet nor exercise to much.  Simple things that i overlooked.  

So I guess now I just have to wait and get well to the stomach and then can add new foods.  Maybe Imodium or even cheese can help with that, speed up the getting well bit

All different kind of theories on what makes me sick.  It might be a simple chicken, egg, and turkey allergy.  I know that eggs will give me tongue sores.  I also know that if I reguarly eat chicken within 1 to 2 months I'll become sick.  I'm not sure what to make of that sickness.  part of me wants to reject that result since chicen has me feeling good, yet I've tried this diet 3 times with the same result each time, being sick to my stomach.  

Might be something fed to answers, and only grass fed beef, cheese and wild caught fish are safe to eat.  

Might be a spice or nightshade adding to chicken or beef that cuases me trouble.  This is a leading theory, nightshade allergy in particular.  I tried eating spaghetti with beef a few times, and have been very sick 3 times as a result.  Another one of thsoe not sure of the result.  The gut might have still been damaged.  Hard to say.  

Then there is citrus.  I doubt citrus is the problem but I shouldn't discount it.  I'm avoiding citrus during this good energy time.


----------



## Beach

A bit slow getting around this morning.  Some furry animals came to visit me last night around midnight wanting to play and say hello.  I'll be sleepy for the day I imagine.  

Was reminded this morning about tobacco smoking and how it would make my eyes bright red and itchy.  Tobacco is a member of the nightshade family.  I'm not entirely sure if I'm unique with tobacco smoke causing that kind of problem though I don't rmember others having eyes as red as mine around smokers.  So Another mark down for nightshade and pork being my problem foods.  

Appearance healthy this morning.  Gut OK.  Energy levels OK, muscles feel good though I'm tired from being woken up by the cats.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  My energy levels are good.  I'll keep with the diet of avoiding citrus, nightshade, spices and pork.  

I was thinking about my citrus avoidance.  Every time I do this avoidance I keep thinking this can not be the answer.  That isn't to bright of me though.  There are a couple changes that happen when I avoid citrus, namely my hair color changes some and my throat becomes less froggy.  I might be able to add more energy to the list also when avoiding citrus.  

I think that is one of my problems too, I keep thinking citru is safe.  In my mind it is a safe food to eat.  What I shoud do though is say no food is safe.  While I'm ill all food should be suspicious.  So it is a mental game I fight and hope this time I'm able to go long term with avoiding citrus.  Oh another big change when avoidding citrus is in  general I feel less hungry.  When I get back to eating only one meal a day in order to try and lose weight if I'm still avoiding citrus it might not be so difficult to do.  

Would be wonderful if pork and citrus were my answers.  Both are relatively easy to avoid.


----------



## Beach

Good and questionable day.  The good news, I had good energy for the day.  

The other news is I broke down and ate a bunch of spices.  Sometimes on these limited diet I can get to avoiding to much and that is what happened this time.  So I'll just keep avoiding citrus and I'll be on an alpha gal diet.  I'll see how my energy goes.  If I  keep having good energy days I'll stick with thediet, and if not I'll go back to avoiding nightshade and spices.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing decently today.  Energy levels this later afternoon are good.  I was more energetic this morning but I'm pleased with my energy levels now.  Appearance healthy enough.  Could be better.  I've eaten lots of chicken and turkey with spices today.  I'll monitor closely to see how my energy levels go.  For now I'm avoiding beef, pork, dairy, and citrus.


----------



## Beach

Doing well today I believe.  Energy levels OK.  Wish they were better but I have exercised a good amount.  I'm stench free.  This is the sweetest smelling diet.  I'll stick with the alpha gal citrus free diet.


----------



## Beach

I am worn down today.  I'm not overwhelmed with fatigue but i'm hurting.  It is due to swimming and some light weight lifting.  I'm doing OK but don't enjoy this feeling.  

Overall though I feel I'm doing OK.  On the bad side all the bad eating I've been doing caught up iwth me.  I weighed 177lbs.  So today I'm going back to eating wheat free and doing a better job of watching how much and what I eat.  I'll likely drop back down below 175lbs.  I'd like to be at 170lbs and lower but that would likely take some 23 fasting days and I'm not ready to do that.  

I'll keep with the alpha gal and citrus avoidance diet.  Oh my eyes are blue once again.  that is becoming somewhat common anymore.  they are not bright blue though.  That is what I'm looking for.  I'm monitoring another positive change which I'll write more about if it continues in the future.  I'm pleased about the change and a bit surprised.  I thought it wascaused by another issue.


----------



## Beach

Doing well.  Have better energy levels.  I'm feeling upbeat.  It is a good day.  Just hoping the gut continues to do well and over time heals.  

Alluded to yesterday I've been monitoring something that I'm joking about in my mind but it isn't so much a laughing matter.  When I go walking in the neighborhood, sometimes I walk with some older guys who love to talk about prostate health sometimes.  A lousy prostate makes for lousy abilities to pee.  And well, as I've gotten older I have thought I was joining the enlarged prostate old man club.  Well, while on this alpha gal diet and avoiding citrus diet, either my prostate has suddenly shrunk or something else is going on.  I'm peeing like a 10 year old boy.  Kind of chuckling about it.  Rather glad of the change as I know some guys have a real serious problem with this issue as they age.  So what ever is going on, I hope it continues.  I'll be monitoring.


----------



## Beach

A bit on the tired and fatigued side today.  Hanging in there though.  Feels like exercise fatigue so guess I'm still healitng from the swimming and light weight lifting.  Appear healthy.  Hair remains darker brown in color since avoiding citrus.  Gut is OK.


----------



## Beach

Forgot, I might be tired out today as I've been sightly well to the gut for the past few days.  It is to early to be excited about this, but though I best note dwn.  If I'm lucky I'll continue to be well though i can do without the fatigue that all to often goes with it.


----------



## Beach

I'm thinking I shouldn't be feeling this fatigued.  I'm going to return to avoiding nightshade and spirces in particular.  I'll watch to see if my energy slowly returns.


----------



## Beach

Today was a lousy energy day.  The past few days have not been that great when it comes to energy.  I'm upbeat abuot avoiding nightshade.  The previous diet I was on seemed to be working.  I just wasn't happy with the large number of foods being avoided.  So I added spices and nightshade.  That appears to have been a wrong choice.  So I'll be back on the fish diet.  The fish diet has helped me but is not a cure.  The onlything I haven't done with the fish diet is to also avoid the nightshade family.  Maybe the combination will get me some energy.


----------



## Beach

Oh another thing my teeth began to hurt some once I began eating spices and nightshade once again.  I'll monitor to see if that pain goes away.


----------



## Beach

Oh good.  The fatigue has lifted this morning.  My muscles feel good.  I have energy.  Very good sign that either nightshade or spices is the answer.  I'm not going to discount the possibility that bird is my problem.  Well, not the easist diet to follow but it will be easy to follow if I know I'll be more energetic avoiding spices, soy, tomatoes, red peppers, potatoes and all bird meats.


----------



## Beach

I'm not watching my weight all that much.  I want to have the best energy possible during the worst of the hurricane season.  I'm up in weight, likely 8lbs.  My cloths still fit well enough.  That will be my main guidence for now and once the worst of the hurricane season has passed I'll go back to keeping my weigh around 170lbs and lower.


----------



## Beach

I' doing much better today.  my energy levels are higher.  I'm feeling half way decent.  I'll keep avoiding all these foods, nightshade family, spices, pork and bird meats.  Thinking about it, i can remember following a diet where I ate plain chicken the whole time and ended up having a flare.  

Also in the previous diet I was experiencing muscle cramping, a type of cramping that I was blaming on dark chocolate.  I might have been wrong about the chocolate.  I might have to test that out.  

Would be nice if my problem was a bird allergy but I have my doubts on that.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a good start.  The aches and pains have all but gone away on this latest diet of primarly avoiding nightshade but also other items such as spics and bird meats.  Energy levels are decent.  I'm feeling strong.  So Im upbeat and as always hope I continue to do well.


----------



## Beach

Pig our Friday as usual.  Last thing I needed as I'm putting on to much weight but I want better energy and this can help a little bit.  Doing well today.  I'm feeling strong.  Energy levels decent though I did swim longer than typically and I can feel that.  I'll be sore tomorrow.  Did a bunch of chores today around the house.  Good to get those done.  Gut is doing well.  The grape juice helps.  Still peeing quite well and it appearently isn't diet helping out in this area.  The only new foods eaten as grape and pineapple juice.  They say that cranberry juice helps the urinary tract.  Wonder if grade or pineapple can do so also.  Hard to say.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling strong this morning.  It is of course all relative.  Compared to others I'm not all that strong and energetic.  For me though I'm doing well this early hour.  I'll stick with the diet.  Weight was a pleasant 176lbs this morning, which is surprising considering yesterdays pig out.  I've been avoiding the scales and now I'm wondering why.  My weight appears to be dropping.  I might fast today.  One days fast isn't difficult typically though I need to be careful of this as the tropics are picking up in activies.  There should be some tropical storms in the atlantic soon.


----------



## Beach

It is a very nice day today.  I have good energy levels.  ON a scale of 1 to 10 I'll rate the my energy at a 7.  It feels great and fingers crossed this diet I'm on of avoiding nightshade/soy, spices, and pork continues to bring me good energy.  

this morning at the store I purchased some grass fed beef.  When i start to add foods I'll start with the grass fed beef.


----------



## Beach

It is funny in that I'm feeling pretty calm and settled over the idea that nightshade or a spice is the last food to be found that causes me stomach troubles.  I'm normally not that way.  I'm pretty sure now that i have my answer.  I may not know for certain if it is a spice or nightshade but I'm feeling good that it is one of them.  Logically nightshade makes the most sense.  Emotionally though I'm leaning toward garlic and onions as being the allergy foods.  

Will see.  I'll keep writing for a little bit longer.  I'll want to see if my energy levels remain high, that i continue to feel strong.  Once that is more settled I'll stop writing.  This morning I'm not so energetic or feeling strong.  This is likely due to to much exercise and eating lots of wheat the last two days doesn't helpt matters. I can eating some wheat but it is rough on my stomach.


----------



## Beach

Felt strong today.  Not the best of energy, and my legs are sore from working out, but overall a good day and glad to be feeling strong.  I should remember that it is important that I also avoid cheese.  Maybe a little cheese so often is OK but cheese makes me feel weak and tired I believe.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling good and upbeat this morning.  Part of that is due to avoiding wheat once again.  Wheat can cause me some aches and pains so best to not eat it to much.  Rice can do similar.  

Energy levels are on the higher end.  I'm feelng strong.  Stomach is OK.  the energy and strength measurement is a good way for me to measure how I'm feeling.  The two main problems I have are stomach issues and fatigue.  If I have solved the fatigue issue by avoiding spices and nightshade along with cheese I have half my major issues taken care of.  I'll be able to function if the good energy continues.  

Think next time I'm at the store i'll pick up some oranges.  Imagine citrus is safe.  Will test to be sure.  

Think I'll fast for 23 hours.  Hoping it doesn't zap my energy.  weighing above 175lbs bothers me.  I'd like to see my weight back down to 170lbs idealy.  Was 177lbs this morning.  .


----------



## Beach

I am fasting today and I am feeling more tired than I thought I would.  With hurricane season here and storms heading into the Atlantic I better not take trying to lose weigh to far.  

Foot is hurting me.  I've been eating some chocolate and have suspected in the last that the chocolate brings about the foot issues.  I'll have to avoid chocolate for awhile and see if the issue goes away.  it can b quite painful, the electric shocks.


----------



## Beach

slight upset stomach today but nothing serious.  Energy levels good, which is always good to have.  Ate an orange today.  I'll be monitoring close to see if my energy levels remain good with me now eating citrus.


----------



## Beach

I have OK energy today, on the 10 scale I'll say a 6.  The orange I ate does not appear to be causing me trouble.  One day of testing of course is not enough.  So ok day.  Glad the say it is going.  appearance healthy enough.  I don't feel all that strong but then again I'm not feeling weak.


----------



## Beach

Oh good, I have pretty high energy levels this evening.  the orange I ate is looking safe.


----------



## Beach

Wow, I have lots and lots of energy this evening.  This is a rare treat.  Fingers crossed it continues for the next week or two.  .


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling very well this morning. My energy levels are on the higher end.  I'm not communicating all that well but if I continue to be energetic that will change for the better. I'm still watning to lose the weight so I'll fast again today.  Fingers crossed my energy continues to do well.  I weight about 177 to 176lbs at the moment.  I might be around 174lbs by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Beach

Weight 174lbs.  I'm doing quite well this morning and this is after another 23 hour fast.  This is new territory for me.  Typically I'd be quite worn out and tired after 2 days of fasting in a week.  My energy levels are about a 6 or 7.  So I'll keep avoiding the nightshade family, along with spics, pork and what other items are being avoided.


----------



## Beach

175lbs.  the fasting is causing me some troubles but not as much troubles as typical.  I'm still strong, have decent energy levels.  Was mildly sick yesterday to the stomach.  Hope that does not continue.  .


----------



## Beach

I'm going to go back to avoiding citrus once again.  I've developed some stiff leg and neck issues.  I'm also using the bathroom more often.  I'll see if those problems resolve after avoiding citrus.  I'll also avoid chocolate.  I've been eating chocolate but have been eating more of it of late.


----------



## Beach

Never had citrus cause me join and muscle pains in the past as best as I can tell, but at the moment I am leaning toward that.  When I began eating citrus again once again my hair has begun to slowly turn more white/blonde in color.  I'm guessing that is not good. And it is very bad if the citrus can cause muscle issues.  Maybe with me staying away from citrus for awhile, reintroducing it caused more issues.  What ever is going on, I'm feeling less sore since avoiding citrus since breakfast.  this will be an easy one to judge.  If the pains go away after avoiiding citrus I have a clean result.  Last time when I stopped eating spices and nightshade, I did that due to feeling fatigued.  But that is more difficult to judge, as many things can bring about fatigue - to much exercise, eating a big meal, etc.  Will see.   I will likely had an answer by tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

Mixed bag this morning.  My right leg now feels good since avoiding citrus and chocolate.  My left shoulder and neck though still hurts a good amount.  Hopefully that area will improve further today as i avoid citrus and chocolate.  Thinking about it I had a flare yesterday.  It was a different kind of flare though.  I wasn't rushed in needing to use the bathroom but I usedthe bathroom much more often than typical.  So most likely that was brought about by the reintroduction of citrus a week ago. 

So far my energy levels are decent and I am feeling strong surprisingly.  I shouldn't want to use my left shoulder much but the muscles are strong.  Hair appears darker this morning which is as expected since avoiding citrus for 24 hours.


----------



## Beach

I'm back onto the previous diet.  I'm avoiding citrus and following the alpha gal diet.  I'm also avoiding chocolate.  I'm back to eating spices, and nightshade family.  I'll see how well I do, with energy and gut health.  So far i do seem to be healing, improving my health.  It is a slow process of course.


----------



## Beach

I feel much better this morning.  My muscles in my neck and left shoulder hurt a bit but nothing like before.  That was quite painful and a little bit scary.  So it appears the answer most likely for causing this muscle pain was either chocolate, oranges/citrus or a combination of the two.  No doubt chocolate can cause some muscle cramping.  The problem is that I didn't eat much chocolate.  Such a small amount of chocolate eaten should cause suchmuscle problems.  And with citrus, there is little doubt that citrus can cause some issues for me.  The easiest to notice is the hair color change.  Other noticed items is communication.  Italk much better when i avoid citrus.  My throat feels better.  Kinf of funny in a way.  I'm always complaining about hwo difficult avoideance diet trials can be.  And with citrus I have a clear result of it causing change.  Avoiding citrus is one of the easiest diets I've done yet I find myself not sticking to the diet for long periods of time.  I better stick with avoiding citrus for at least 4 months if not longe.  If I should experience other health issues while on the avoid citrus trial I will need to find other possible causes, and not add citrus back into the diet.  

So citrus and chocolate are back out of the diet.  I'll just avoid pork and citrus for now.


----------



## Beach

Hair looking darker once again now that I'm back to avoiding citrus.  Hard to say what is goingon with the hair color change but maybe the cause is due to me not absorbing nutrients as well.  

I'llput it to a test sort of as I'm goingto go back to fasting.  I'm at 177lbs this morning and want to get below 175lbs for sure and preferably below 170lbs.  When I fasted last week I ran into some problems, namely I became weak and a little light headed.  If that does not happen this week then it will further support the idea that citrus is a problem food for me.


----------



## Beach

Change of plans, I'll diet later.  The Atlantic is a little bit more active.  It would be best if I keep my strenght up for now.  I'll diet later.  For now I'll try other methods to drop a few pounds.


----------



## Beach

Thinking about it last night, I'm going to give it a try once again to stop writing. I don't want to over think the current diet and overthink it.  I should just do it, avoid citrus and pork.  I've never had a very good opinion of citrus being an answer, but I shouldn't be that way.  It is a good candidate for being a problem food.


----------



## Beach

I'm not planning to write much more, hoping that helps me to stick to the diet.  Did notice something possibly good.  My resting heart rate has dropped down into the 50s.  Possibly this can example why I get worn out, and it is what I've speculated.  An allergy food can cause the heart to beat faster and that in turn wears me out.  Maybe by removing citrus my heart rate is more relaxed.  I've noticed this in the past, when more energetic my resting heart rate will drop a good amount.


----------



## Beach

Today is another fasting day and I'm feeling tired out.  I'm not weak and dizzy though.  So at least for now I'm happy about that.  That was happening when I fasted and was eating oranges/citrus.  I'd become dizzy and unsteady to a degree.  So good that hasn't happened though I am hurting today being run down as i am.  Losing weight is lousy stuff but want to do it and I'm so close to reching my goals.


----------



## Beach

Current experiment is going well.  My energy levels, while not fantastic are decent.  this is after working out on my legs on Wed. and fasting for 23 hours twice this week.  One of my big worriest with fasting is becoming sick.  A few times I've been real sick in the evenings on a 23 hour fast.  It has been a mystery on why that has happened.  Possibly an answer has been found.  If citrus is an allergy food, then if I'm still eating citrus it would make my stomach sick.  With citrus out of my diet I don't have those flares.  Course this is only early testing.  Much more needs to be tested before I feel a clear answer has been discovered.


----------



## Beach

I'm doing remarkably well so far with fasting and still having energy since avoiding citrus.  I'm planning on another 23 hour past today.  This will be in the 3rd time this week fasting.  Fingers crossed I still have energy and do well afterwards.  I haven't really lost weight it looks like but I'm also not using the bathroom as much.  Appearance wise though it does look like I've dropped some weight.


----------



## Beach

I'm not functioning all that well after 3 days of fasting during this week but overall I'm feeling relatively strong.  I wouldn't have been able to handle this while eating citrus.  I don't believe.  So it appears that avoiding citrus has done me good.  One problem has some up in that my knees and legs hurt.  The pain isn't bad.  I'm not sure what is going on.  I might have exercised to much.  What ever it is, imagine this will improve as times goes on.


----------



## Beach

I've been having some trouble with my muscles and joints.  For the past 3 or 4 days I've been hobbling around.  I'm going to go back to avoiding nightshade, chicken,turkey and spices for a couple days and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

Just thinking about it, if I do end up feeling better after aviding bird mean, nightshade and spices, then it was the chocolate that caused the muscle pains that caused me to switch back to avoiding citrus.  I have known that chocolate can cause muscle pains but pain I had last week was more intense than experienced before.  Don't know why that happened but regardless it's the likely answer.


----------



## Beach

That is something else too, since avoiding citrus and adding spices, chicken, turkey and nightshade to the family I never felt overly strong.


----------



## Beach

Hey I'm feeling much better this morning.  For breakfast I ate the same foods with the exception of turkey or chicken sausage.  I avoided sausage and my leg feels just fine.  No pains felt in my hips this morning.  I have been calling this a leg pain but it is really a right hip pain issue.  

So it appears I have a result.  I avoid bird meat sausage and my hip pain that was hobbling me goes away.  I'll be avoiding birds meats, spices and nightshade family members.  

I'll go back to the main testing of strength.  If I'm feeling strong then I will or should consider that I'm on a good diet.  I felt strong when eating citrus in the past so it is likely a safe food.  

It must have been chocolate that caused me so much trouble a week ago.  Somewhat surprised by that but that kind of pain I've known for some time can be caused by chocolate.  That was the worst case of that problem though which does make it a bit of a mystery.  

For now I'm back onto the bird diet.  In the future, the first food I'll add for trial is grass fed beef.  I'll see how that goes down, if I am strong after eating.


----------



## Beach

Well, lets see, I'm not entirely healthy with my hip.  It hurts more now but I'll give it a day or two on this diet to see if the issue resolves.  It might be that the problem is caused by exercise.  I've been swimming more often and riding my bike of late.  So who knows.  time will tell.  Overall though doing OK, better than before I believe.


----------



## Beach

Little doubt now, my hips are feeling much better.  The pain is nearly gone.  So I now have a food(s) that I can point to that causes me pain, turkey and chicken sausage.  It is easier the rosemary extract, some spice, nightshade family or the chicken or turkey meat.  

Chicken, eggs,and turkey are easy to avoid.  Would be nice if they were the trouble makers.  Eggs do cause tongue sores.  I believe on trial I did in the past had me avoiding all spices, with the exception of rosemary extract, and eating chicken and turkey.  I ended up with a flair.  So a bird allergy is possible.  

Spices have always been concerning foods.  

And rosemary extract might be a trouble maker.  

So I'll avoid these bird meats, spices, and nightshade, along with chocolate and pork.  Lets see how strong I get, and my energy levels.


----------



## Beach

If my hip pain issue was caused by food then I've been able to cure myself by avoiding turkey and chicken sausage.  the pain is all but gone.  I can walk without issues.  Every so often I'll land wrong and I'll feel it but overall I'm much improved.  

Earlier I thoughted the joint problem was caused by swimming and bike riding exercise.  So I'll be sure to test that this week, swiming often and riding the bike.  Will see if the hip pain returns or not.


----------



## Beach

Diet is looking to be the cause of the sore painful joints.  I exercised pretty hard today for me, swimming and bike riding.  I have also walked close to 9 miles.  My hips and legs feel fine.  I have minimum pain.  I'll continue with the workouts and keeping track of my hips.  It does look like though the turkey sausage was causing the pains i was experiencing.


----------



## Beach

Hips still feel good since avoiding turkey and chicken sausage.  I do have a new complaint, my back hurts.  That was likely caused by swimming.  Swimming can make my back ache some.  

This morning i'm thinking I should place chicken, eggs and turkey on the permanent avoid list.  Don't know if that is entirely the case, but over the years evidence points in that direction.  Pork is to be forever avoided since it always causes painful swelling when eaten.  It is easy to tell what it causes when paying attentiion.  Bird meat and eggs is less clear but I do not recall a time where I had a healthy stomach when eating bird meat.  I guess the main problem though is that it takes up a month or two before I become very ill to my stomach.  that is quite a delay.  

I am sleeping better since avoiding turkey sausage.  

I am feeling stronger this morning though I'm not overwhelemed with strength.


----------



## Beach

It was a good day.  I felt strong.  My energy levels were up.  About the only item I'm not pleased about is my weight, being 179 to 178.  I didn't eat all that well for a couple days and not surpriingly my weight is up.   should be able to eat better this week.  

Much of what I'm doing is eating dairy free as that helps improve my energy levels.  Cheese will constipate some but it does take away my enegy levels.  On the theory that I have a bird meat allergy, I can remember clearly the time when I figured out the turkey meat I was eating wold make me sick.  Yet when I ate cheese with it my stomach improved though my energy levels were lousy.  The turkey meat had few ingridients added to it.  Reportedly no spices, should I have speculated that was not true.  It did taste plain though.


----------



## Beach

It is a good morning.  I'm feeling upbeat.  I'm strong.  I have decent energy levels.  It is a good way to start the morning off.  For the past year Ive been eating a fish diet off and on.  I'm very lucky to have discovered the fish diet as it has kept my stomach in relatively good shape.  With the latest fish diet I'm eating nearly the same as I have in the past with the exception that I'm avoiding potatoes.  In the past I often atepotatoes while on the fish diet.  I don't recall feeling all that strong or energetic while on those diets.  So at the moment my thinking is that it is nightshade that is my main trouble maker.  Will see of course.  A month or two is needed to make a for sure diagnosis.  I'd prefer to have a bird meat allergy.  That is easier to follow, but beggers can't be choosy.  

Weight 177lbs. Will be interesting to see if my weight drops on this fish diet minus potatoes.  Some writers have suggested my weight will drop, removing an allergy food from the diet.


----------



## Beach

Something else that I've done different this time on the fish diet is about one to two months ago I began to use a SAD light.  Sad lights are best known for being used in winter time to help with depression.  Some theorize that the bright full spectrum light works by increasing hormone levels.  These hormones, such as testosterone in men, different hormones in women, are also known for increasing energy levels and increasing strength.  

For me I don't believe that the SAD light helps unless I'm on the right diet.  Diet and the bright light work together for me.  I wanted to note this down as the last two days I've noticed my body is reacting better to the light.  I use the light when eating breakfast and lunch.  So I sit in front of the light for about 15 minutes.  Typically the light has not done a whole lot for me I believe.  The last two days though my body wants to sit in front of the light.  There is sort of a craving I suppose, which is written about in books about light therapy, a craving for light.  

So to wrap up, on this fish diet, minus potatoes, I'm now having a craving for the SAD light it seems, and I'm responding well with more strength and energy, at least for the last couple or days.  Many more days of testing are needed before I'm entirely convinced.  Hormone levels don't just suddenly wrap up, it can take months for that to happen, so for the last couple of months of using the SAD light maybe something positive was going on and Ididn't notice due to the wrong diet.


----------



## Beach

Well shoot that energy I felt this morning has melted away.  Feel good though, just back to my normal self when on these days, hunting and wish I felt more energetic.  Not complaining.  The diet is good as best as I can tell.  it will takes months before I'm in any good shape I can imagine.  On the positive side I remain feeling strong relatively.  That will be my main guiding light.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling a bit run down this morning.  Strength is OK, but I am a little wobbly on my feet.  It si the usual stuff.  I suspect once again I'm on a good diet, one that over time should have my gut well but does tire me out.  I lost more weight whieh maybe that is why I'm feeling run down.  I came in at 176lbs but I was close to 175lbs and can round down.    Think I'll once again write less.  Of main importance is to remain on the diet for some time.  Oh, my joints feel pretty good.  My hips can be a little sore at times but nothing like before when I was hobbling around.  Avoiding turkey and chickensausage seems to have done me good.  I also appear healthier.


----------



## Beach

For lunch I ate some cheese and beef.  So the alpha gal diet is over.  My thinking was that I'm not all that energetic eating just fish so maybe some grass fed beef will help.  Will see.  I will not make it a habit of eating cheese.  It will make me fat if i do.  So far so good.  I'm feeling better.  Cheese isn't so great on helping with energy.  Not sure why I ate it other than I had my monthly cheese craving fix taking care of.


----------



## Beach

I did eat a big lunch today and I suspect that is why I'm feeling better this afternoon.  I have my energy.  I'll continue with the trade off of one meal being fish and one meal being grass fed beef.  Unless of course something goes wrong and I have to mix the diet up some.  Gut is doing quite well on this avoid bird meat, spices and nightshade diet.  .


----------



## Beach

Life is good.  My hips feel great.  The pain has slowly been going away in the hips but this morning after walking, jogging, swimming, noticed no pain.  It was wonderful.  So best guess is that it was something in the turkey sausage that caused me joint and muscle pain, turkey, chicken, spices or nightshade are the leading candidates.  I'm cheering for a bird meat allergy but most likely it is garlic and onions.  The cheese and beef eaten yesterday has gone down well.  The extra calories I think did me good.  When I eat turn or salmon I feel good for a few hours afterwards typically but can become run down, even wobbly after fasting for a period of time.  I figure it is due to the lack or calories and being weak overall due to my stomach condition.


----------



## Beach

I'm my usual tired self but felt good day overall.  I wasn't feeling sore.  Hips in good shape.  Muscles didn't hurt.  I think I'm communicating better though that is always hard to judge.  So I believe once again I'm going in the right direction, with avoiding bird meats, spices, and nightshade family of foods.


----------



## Beach

I'm quite tired this morning.  Last nigth I thought I'd have some dinner, something I don't eat often.  I was hungry and while typically I'djust ignore the hunger pains thought this time I'd indulge.  Well, I was up most of the night due to that meal.  It isn't a good idea for me to eat dinner.  Think tonight I migth skip lunch and give my digestive system a break.  Will see.


----------



## Beach

Had an interesting comment made to me this morning.  it is something I've been wondering/thinking about.  He said I was looking thicker,as if I was putting on muscle.  Since I've been using light therapy, something known for increasing testosterone levels I have been wondering if I would become bigger and more strong.  Maybe that is happening since using light therapyand spending some more time outdoors without sunglasses on.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  

Yesterdays workoutwas one of the tougher workouts I've had in awhile.  I feel fine this morning.  I'm not feeling sore and fatigued.  The second day is always the worst though so I'm not out of the woods.  

Hair is growing faster.  My hair in the last week has likely grown more than it had in the previous month.  I need a haircut.  

Skin is looking good and healthier, healthier than before.  

I was worried that eating grassfed beef once again I'd develop BO.  that has not been the case though.  I've been pleasantly surprised by this.  I'm not sure now what caused my BO issue in the past after eating beef.


----------



## Beach

Did well today.  Feeling strong.  I'mgoing to try fasting again.  I suspect on this diet it will be easier to fast and lose weight.  Sometimes when I fast i feel terrible and don't last long fasting.  OTher times I do well.  I'll see how I do on this latest diet.  My joints don't hurt.  Hips don't hurt.  I'm walking fine with no pain.


----------



## Beach

I picked a good day to start fasting again.  I have good energy this morning.  That will help out considerably.  Looks like my eating beef isn't a problem.  At least it hasn't upset my stomach so far, and having some energy are good signs beef isn't the issue I've been afraid of.  I'm eating grass fed beef so commercial beef might be different.  Weight 178lbs.  Fingers crossed I can drop my weight down to 170lbs.  Muscles and joints feel good this morning.  No big pains to note.


----------



## Beach

I'm still here, alive and well.  Not sure why as I've exercised a great amount upping my calories burned goal.  I also passed on lunch.  I'll be worn out in the morning I'm guessing.  Doing well at the moment over all though.  Weight is between 177 and 178 lbs at the moment.  I'll be 177 or 176 come morning.  Goal nearly reached.  

Eyes looking nice and bright.  The whites of my eyes really show.  I've been told that several times when ever on this diet, at how white my eyes look.  I can get quite the red eyes when I'm not doing so well to the gut.


----------



## Beach

175lbs. Doing well this morning.  My energy levels are good.  I'm feeling strong.  Minimum weight loss goal was 175lbs.  Ideal is 170lbs.  So long as I have good energy levels I might as well continue to losing weight.  

Yesterday I got it in my head that my allergy is a bird meat allergy.  It had me thinking of adding spices to the diet, along with nigthshade.  Don't think I'll act on that, but I might be eating beef sausage in the future to see what happens.  Reminds me, my joints feel fine.  No joint pain since avoiding turkey and chicken sausage.


----------



## Beach

As expected, after skipping meals and doubling my exercise amount I'm not functioning at my full capasity.  Everything is in slow motion.  But outside of that I'm doing well.  Pleased with weight lost and pleased that in general I'm feeling well.  I'll stick with the diet.


----------



## Beach

Only a few hours later, but at this point I've pretty much bombed out.  I'm not functioning all that well.  I bette get back to eating normally and exercising normally.  My experiment did not workout as hoped.


----------



## Beach

This morning is a pleasant surprise.  I'm feeling well and energized to a certain extent.  last night I was hurting.  In the evenings is when I typicallyhave the most energy and last night I was worn out.  I also had a mild upset stomach but nothing to worry over I believe.  Just a typical thing.  So I'll still take an easy today.  I'll goback to eating 2 meals a day, the typical, but I'm on the right track I believe.  I'm feeling strong.  Myjoints and hups feel good.


----------



## Beach

Somethings noticed of late.  My finger nails look nice and healthy.  They have that nice rounded look that sometimes pops up and haven't been able to figure out why.  

hair grow has been great of late.  Last haircut I had was in the middle of July.  For most of the time my hair grew little.  Now on this new diet or avoiding bird meat, spices and nightshade my hair has been growing quickly.  

I'm able to read without soon afterwards nodding off.  All to often I can only read for 10 to 15 minutes before falling asleep.  oN this latest diet I'm able to read about as long as I want it seems.  

For today I'm tired and beat up.  I'm looking ruff.  I've worked out harder than I should I suspect.  Gut ok today.  Feeling more hungry than normal this afternoon but nothing to bad.


----------



## Beach

Doing ok this morning.  My upper back is sore.  I'm going to attribute that to doing some push ups.  They were the tough kind and have been known to sometimes hurt the back.  I'll take an easy today.  Getting a haircut today.  I need it.  Stomach doing well.  Glad about that.  Hips feel great.  Nothing to report about aching hips.


----------



## Beach

I'm a little tired and worn out this morning.  Nothing terrible though.  I'm once again thinking I finally have my answer, the right diet.  I only get such feelings 6 or more times a year.  Think I'll stop writing at this point, and move forward as health provides.  Avoiding bird meats, eggs, spices and nightshade.  I'll pulling for eggs and bird meat as being the answer.  I've tested spices and nightshade a few times for long term.  Bird meat hasn't been tested all that well and as I know will cause me stomach issues, finger nail pitting and tongue sores.


----------



## Beach

Doing well with the diet.  I'm a little over two weeks now on avoiding bir meats, eggs,  pork, spices and nightshade.  Don't know what is the answer.  Naturally I keep rubling ideas on whywhich avoidance is helping me.  Ideally would likebird meat and eggs to be the answer as that is realatively easy to avoid, but wouldn't be surprised if spices or nightshade were the cause.  

I remain feeling strong.  I'm losing weight though I'm not trying all that hard to do so.  Yesterday morning I was 174lbs.  Think this week I'll push the matter.  I wouldn't be surprised if I dropped to around 170lbs on this diet.  My suspicion is that to lose weight, I need to remove allergies from the diet.


----------



## Beach

I'm not planning on writing to much, but as I always tend to do, I'll note down a bit.  When I eat grass fed beef I have tended to develop a mild upset stomach later in the day.  I'm still strong and decently energetic when that happens so I'm not overly concerned.  With that said a tropiclal system is moving into the area so for the time being I'll go back onto the fish diet.  I'll add the grass fed beef back into the diet later.  

Weight between 174 and 173lbs.  Feeling good this morning.  I'm not feeling overly strong though but nothing big about that.


----------



## Beach

I really am feeling quite strong today and this is after exrcising a considerable amount yesterday.  this could be a real break through if it sticks around.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling tired and looking run down.  Not all that surprising considering all the working out I'm doing.  Yesterday I returned to the fish diet and that might have played a roll also.  think I'll add grass fed beef to the diet and hope for the best.  

the tropics have heated up here over the last few days.  Hope no hurricane spins this way.


----------



## Beach

For not writing much more I'm doing a lot of writing.  Feeling worn out this morning.  It feels like exercise fatigue.  Not surprised as I've been aggressive with exercising.  As of last night and this morning appears the hurricane/tropical storm will be heading away from this area.  Still to early to say with certainty but for now the storms track looks to be taking it away from here so I'll keep up with my exercising and weight loss.  If the storms track should change I'll begin resting up and eating more.  Ate beef this morning.  That could give me more energy, though it might mildly upset my stomach.  Weight 174lbs, though awfully close to 173lbs.  Think I'll fast today.


----------



## Beach

Well, this is nice, I'm handling todays fast very well.  So far at least I have OK energy.  I'm not overly energetic but all things considered I'm doing well.  Joints don't hurt.  I keep moving around.  Avoiding the turkey and chicken sausage did solve that issue.  Would be nice if my other allergen food is bird meat and eggs.  I'm also avoiding citrus still.  Forgot about that.  I'm likely near 2 months with avoiding citrus.  When I get around to adding it back into my diet I'll want to be sure to record how that goes.


----------



## Beach

Bad news this morning  The latest hurricane track has the hurricane coming directly over my house.  Not good.  At least on the positive, if there is a positive the storm is to be a category 2 insteead of a 3 or 4.  That is borderline for being able to ride the storm out.  It is 4 days away from landfall so lots could change between now and then, and I'm hoping the change has the storm going elsewhere, were fewer people live.  The original track of the storm had it coming ashore in the perfect spot, a desolate area of the state.  

So for me I need to have a decent functioining stomach in case I need to hop in the car and drive out of the area.  I had a mild upset stomach this morning.  Nothing terrible but hate to see that.  I'll be following the fish diet from here on out.


----------



## Beach

weight 172lbs not that far from 171lbs.  Had some mild cramping this morning.  Never any fun to deal with but culd be worse.  Latest strom hurricane track has the storm coming ashore 2 hours north of here.  We're stil in the warning cone of course.  Last time a major hurricane came through the area the strom came ashore about 1 hour south of it's predicted landing spot.  

Feel cold this morning.  That's a good sign I believe as yesterday with the gut not doing well I was feeling quite warm and as a result turned down the AC.  

Finger nail pitting isgone since avoiding chicken, turkey and eggs.  Finger nails health looks quite good.


----------



## Beach

I'm rather worn out today.  preparing for a hurricane is tiring.  Stomach is doing better today.  I'll add beef back into the diet and see if I can figure out how to keep the stomach calmer.  Hurricane looks to be going north instead of coming here.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to try another diet.  I still had that scary type of cramping this morning.  And the only change to my diet was to add beef.  So either there is an allergy issue or beef is hard for me to digest.  So I'll go back onto an alpha gal diet plus I'll avoid garlic/onions.  I'll see where this takes me.


----------



## Beach

Once again I'm thankful for the fish diet.  My stomach has improved after a couple days of being upset, painfully at times.  I'm pretty sure I can blame beef for that.  I ate nothing else different.  

Well, as mentioned in the past but in the end ignored, my best bet is to stick with the fish diet.  Then after how ever long it takes to have a healthy gut add some other meat to my diet, such as chicken and see how that works out.  I have a good idea of that though as being on a chicken diet eventually makes me ill to my stomach -strangely though after being on the diet for 1 to 2 months.  Last time too I developed that painful joint issue, this is a few week ago, the turkey sausage.  So what ever it is I'm onto the alpha gal and avoiding bird meat too.  Maybe a year from now, if I stick to the diet, I'll be healthy to the gut.


----------



## Beach

Yesterday was a troubing day for two reasons.  The first being my stomach was upset in the morning.  This is showing me that the fish diet s not as helpful as hoped. there is no doubt that the fish diet helped me last year.  The most likkely reason for that is due to being on the diet for some time.  This latest illness is likely due to eating beef I'm guessing.  So I'll return to avoiding beef.  I believe I have done so for 5 days now.  

The other toubling and nervous bit is that we are now under a hurricane watch.  Hope the hurricane does not come here.  It is porjected to go to the north into Tampa.  But the trend keeps lowering the storms path.  It very well could come here.  Only 24 hours till the stom is in this area.


----------



## Beach

Survived the hurricane.  It was a rough 10 hours as we were in the the eye wall the whole time.  My house in Sanibel did remarkably well though.  The down stairs flooded out but it was designed to do so.  No water in the living section of the home.  My car even survived as I placed the car into a weather proof bag.  The car floated in the floodwaters, and once the water was gone and the car taken out of the bag it started right up.  

Health was poor early on after the storm but now after 3 weeks I'm doing great.  The diet or avoiding bird meats, nightshade family and spices is working it appears  I'm feeling confident my answer has been found.  Now I just need time to heal .


----------



## Beach

forgot to type down a couple important observations.  I've known about both but have taken greater notice to the two.  

When I eat bird meat or eggs, I develop a rash.  The rash is on the chest, and on my neck.  

On the fish diet, when I eat it as I am now, fish in olive oil, and avoiding spices, my eyes become very healthy in appearance and begin to turn blue.  And many notice this change and will tell me how nice my eyes appear.  I know from experience that with the few times I've been entirely healthy and recovered my eyes turn bright blue in color.  

Eating cheese right now makes me in large part healthy to the gut.  I'm trying to not eating lots of cheese but have given in a few times and found myself largely well to the gut while on this fish diet, avoiding bird meats, eggs, spices, and the nightshade famiy.


----------



## Beach

i love it when I wake up feeling this morning.  My energy levels are decent and overall feeling good.  I'm not overly energetic.  It wouldn't take much to tire me out, but overall a good way to wake up and I've been waking up this away more often of late.  this is in contrast to the more normal of going to bed tired and taking up tired.  


My thinking is that my problem foods are bird meats and eggs.  A lot of clues point in the directiion but of course shouldn't bet all on that.


----------



## Beach

This week I did a major test of the nightshade family.  I added potatoes to my diet.  And the result seem clear to me.  Potatoes make me feel weak, and poorer in the health.  My muscles ached also.  The day I stopped eating potatoes saw me with more energy and my gut feeling better.  It looks like I have an answer.  I need to avoid the nightshade family.


----------



## Beach

Little doubt, I am stronger when I avoid potatoes, and likely nightshade.  Lots of aches and pain went away also after avoiding potatoes.  I've been on my feet much on the day and while I'm tired and doing OK.  So I guess in the future, nothing soon, I'll pick up some turkey in honey and see if I can eat that without issue.  So long as there are no hidden ingredients, hopefully.


----------



## Beach

mild upset stomachs the last couple days but not all that surprising.  The good is that I have good energy levels, and overall I'm feeling well.  I'm feeling strong.  It is to the point that I'm being asked to help lift items the last couple of days, which hasn't been the norm in the past.


----------



## Beach

this evening i gorged a bunch of cheese.  Since I am feeling confident Ifinally have the answer with nightshade, I'll get back to eating a healthier diet, look to lose weight and have more energy.  i'll stay away from the cheese, which zaps energy levels.  my stomach seems to be settling some, at least i expect that.  

Energy levels today were good.  i'm feeling strong.  after eating the cheese I'm feeling cold, which typically happens.


----------



## Beach

Off to a good start this morning.  My energy levels are good.  I'll be staying away from dairyproducts as they lessen my energy levels.  And avoiding pork, tomatoes, soy, potatoes,, red and green peppers out of allergy concerns.  Soy is on the avoid list since soy is GM with a member of the nightshade family.


----------



## Beach

Doing oktoday.  Energy levels are decent.  I'm not feeling as strong but strong enough.  I'm blaming all the cheese eaten yesterday for that.  Keep on avoiding the nightshade family,, soy and pork.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  Energy levels are decent.  Gut doing well so far.  I've largely forgotten how I felt when eating potatoes but can remember that I was to tired and sore to do much exercise.  That is always the problem, not being able to remember how something made me feel because I need to avoid such family of foos for months.  The good I suppose is that I have a long history of avoiding the nightshade family and seeing positive results.  The main problem being that I'd avoid many foods in addition to avoiding the nightshade family.  So I never knew which food was my trouble maker.  In the past I avoided nightshade for years.  This is way back in the 90s and during that time I had great energy levels, I looked healthy, my eyes were bright blue.  The big issue then was my stomach.  I was quite sick to my stomach and lost about 40lbs as a result.  I'm guessing now that was due to eating soy sauce all the time.  In the future I'll have to be alert to potentionally other problem causing foods.


----------



## Beach

I have lots of energy this morning.  I'm feeling quite strong.  Wish the gut was doing better but it is hanging in there.  From what I remember, and my guess is it will take about 4 months of avoiding nightshades, and pork before my gut shows significant health improvements.  

Will be interesting to see how my gut does once I add eggs, chicken and turkey back into the diet.  The same goes for grass fed beef  Fingers crossed I do fine though it will likely tak some time before the digestive system can handle such foods well.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeiing well this morning.  My energy levels are good.  i'm not in pain.  All to often after doing hard leg liftig exercises, as done yesterday, I'll feel sore and worn out the next day.  I'd be limping around for 48 hours afterwards.  This morning though I'm doing just fine.  Skin looks nice and healthy.   the gut is decent, could be better of course.  I have a desire this morning to buy some beef or some chicken to eat.  It isn't something I shoud do just yet though.  I'll try and hold off till next week.  then I'll begin to add to my diet.  Don't know my weight but since I stopped eating cheese it looks like I've lost some of the water weight that cheese can cause.  My appetite has decreased the last couple of days.  Avoiding nightshade is the likely cause of that.  

So I'll keep avoiding the nightshade family, along with pork.  I'll avoid eating cheese also though if I big a big craving for cheese eating some is permissible.  

Also with more energy comes talking better.  I'm communicating better.  It has only been going on for 2 days though so wiat and see as always is the case.


----------



## Beach

Lots of positives seen today.  My energy levels were good.  I was even on my feet doing work most of the day and I'm not totoally worn out as a result.  I'm speaking decently.  I'm still not the best speaker but as of today did well.  Skin looks healthy.  I like that.  Appearancehealty.  that's a plus.  

Tomorrow I'm planning on adding sweet pototoes and corn to my diet.  Hoping that turns out well.  Will be nice to have a few newish food in the diet.


----------



## Beach

Im feeling a bit fatigued this morning.  It is to be expected.  Two days ago I worked out hard on my legs and it is often the second day of recovery that has me feeling the most worn down.  With that said, I'm not feeling all that fatigued.  It should be a good day if I continue to feel as I am now.  

With breakfast ate some corn.  I also ate some sweet potato.  That will be the thing to watch this week, the two new foods added to my diet.  Hope my good strength continues.


----------



## Beach

I am talking very well so far today.  In some ways it is nice.  In other ways I'm becoming my father!  I guess there are worse things.  Dad is quite a talker that jokes around.  And that is me today.  It is nice to have good energy for a change.  

So far eating corn and sweet potato chips is going well.  The chips are delicious also.


----------



## Beach

Sweet potatoes and corn are looking good and safe this morning.  More testing needed of course, but for one days worth of a diet trial I'm feeling decently strong this morning.  Energy levels are decent.  I like it, i like it in particular since the sweet potato corn chips taste delicious.  I can complain about my legs feeling sore.  They are healing.  That is about it.


----------



## Beach

Slept poorly last night but was expcted.  I had a mild upset stomach last night. I'm not concerned about it as it was expected after work/exercises done that involved stomach muscles.  OUtside of that though I'm feeling strong.  I have good energy.  Appearance is decently healthy.  Skin looks healthy.  I'll keep avoiding tomatoes, potatoes, red peppers, soy, and pork.


----------



## Beach

As expected this evenong, I'm feeling tired since I slept poorly.  Doing well overall though.  As usual doubts are creaping in about nightshades bing an issue.  The nice thing is that I can easily remember about when I tested potatoes I lost strength and I developed joint pains.  So might as well continue on the current path.  It is nice feeling strong.  I'll also keep away from beef and cheese.  The old alpha gal diet seems like a winner though it has never worked.  And eating bird meats and eggs has not worked either though I feel good when I eat those.


----------



## Beach

Forgot to add, sometimes I experience dry skin and dandruff.  I don't know what causes this.  At the moment I suspct beef and dairy products.  I'll see if my dry skin imrpves now that I'm being more careful about avoiding dairy and beef.  I suspect it will


----------



## Beach

Something that I entirely forgot about, though I've noticed it several times in the past is that when I eat beef, and to a lesser extent cheese, I lose a lot of my strength.  I eat beef, and I can't do push ups.  It is hard for me to go on long walks.  On top of this eating beef and cheese makes me stink.  BO becomes an issue.  Additionally my skin dries and itches, and becomes somewhat flaky.  Lots going wrong when I eat beef.  I'm disappointed in myself in that I bought some beef earlier in the week.  It is just tough to keep on track when a food avoidance is needed for a very long time.  I wish I coud just avoid beef and pork and I'd be well but it isn't working like that.  Lots goes good on an alpha gal diet but I still have issues, at least when I eat chicken.  

Feeling good and upbeat this morning.  Stomach OK.  Energy levels good.  My strength is good.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling pretty tired and worn out this morning.  It is due to doing a bunch of leg exercises yesterday morning.  Leg workouts can wear me down.  I'm doing OK though.  I'll be able to functiion decently well for the day.  Stomach is OK.  Planning to do some work over at my house.  Have some digging to do, as a sand dune needs to be removed from the driveway.


----------



## Beach

well as is to often the case, I broke down on the diet.  I ate some chicken tenders for lunch.  They were delicious.  I'm liable to do the alpha gal diet again along with eating ish.  The EPA in fish just might be helping to lower inflamation and keep the digestive system working a little better.  I'll see.  Of course I'll be keeping close tabs on my energy and strength.  If those waver I'll return to the fish diet, return to avoiding nightshade.


----------



## Beach

It is a good morning.  My energy levels are high, as expected.  Eating chicken doesn't hurt my energy levels.  I'll plan on continuing to eat chicken from time to time.  The main diet will be tun and fish.  I have OK strength.  Drink a glass of wine last night and my stomach didn't hurt afterwards.  Liked that.  Thought I'd be in trouble with the wine and up much of the nght.  That did not happen.  I'll stick with the alpha gal diet, paying close attention to energy and strength levels.  I know I can get sick to the stomach on this diet, but need to further test if I can past that.  Might be part of the healing process.


----------



## Beach

I have a result and I'm not happy with the result but need to note down.  I appear to have been wrong about chicken.  Yesterday I ate chicken with spices and did decent with it, but was feeling slightly less strong.  I was making excuses that I wasn't as strong due to over exercising.  This afternoon i ate some more of the same chicken meal.  This evening I'm feeling weak to the point that I'm unsteady when I walk.  

So what I'll do is return to my fish diet along with avoiding the nightshade family.  I'll see if my strength returns with in a day or two.  I imagine it will.  

The only new food I added to my diet has been the spicy chicken tenders.  It is the most likely cause for this evenings weakness.  That is always the problem in that there are probably a dozen possible causes for my weakness and feeling unsteady.  The most likely answer I believe at this time is the chicken or something in the chicken is causing my weakness.


----------



## Beach

Still feeling weak this morning. In some respects that is good.  That is because one of my theories for why I was feeling weak was that I over exercised, stressed myself.  If that was the case, after a good nights sleep I should be feeling a little bit stronger.  

So it appears that eating chicken tenders makes me feel weak.  That is the most likely answer.  I'll avoid chicken tenders.  I'll return to my previous diet that was making me feel strong, the fish diet where I was avoiding the nightshade family and everything else that goes with that.  I imagine I'll be stronger in a few days or within the week.  

At the moment while I'm feeling weaker, I haven't lost all my strength.  My energy levels are OK too.


----------



## Beach

It does appear that my energy and strength has improved today after returning to my safe fish diet and avoiding nightshade.  Will know for sure as the days progress but as of this afternoon I'm liking how I'm feeling better.  

I've often thought with my muscle and joint issues that this might be what my grandmother and her mother had.  Both had muscle and joint issues that eventually led to them being wheel chair bound.  It was thought that they could have MD, but no official doctors diagnosis was ever given as the different doctors they saw didn't know the cause.  As best as I know both of my grandma's didn't have stomach issues as I have had.  Maybe what my grandmothers had that disabled them was an allergy to members of the nightshade family, tomoatoes, potatoes, peppers, tobacco, and others.


----------



## Beach

I do feel strong this morning.  I'm not as strong as I was before eating the chicken tenders but I'm improving.  It is always hard to judge such matters, but I have good confidence in the fish diet, with me avoiding the nightshade family.  Maybe with a little luck I'll be doing much better by this evening.  

So this week will be about getting stronger, more back to where I want to be.  Next week I'll try adding a new food once again, possibly plan hamburger.  Seasoned with salt.


----------



## Beach

This evening it does seem that I have restored much of my strength.  I'm talking better, and feeling strong.  Tomorrow will likely be an even better day, I hope.  I'll continue avoiding the nightshade family and following the fish diet.


----------



## Beach

This morning is the same as yesterday morning.  I'm feeling better, feeling stronger, but I'm still not recovered.  I'm not as strong as I was before eating chicken tenders.  So I'm going in a positive direction I feel.  I'll remain on the fish diet plus avoiding the nightshade family.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling good and upbeat this morning.  I think I have a new better theory on why I've experienced a slight drop in energy and strength.  I'm having more diarrhea than before.  Here of late I've given up eating cheese all together.  And cheese has a constipating effect.  So before when I've have cheese every so often I'd go to the bathroom 1 to 2 times a day.  Here of late I've been using the bathroom 2 to 3 times a day.  I'm not guessing the extress bathroom usage is taking away from energy and strength.  It would explain why i still feel strong and energetic just not as strong and energetic as before.  

Think then I'll continue to eating as a special treat chicken tenders or chicken nuggets.  I'll be on the alpha gas diet again.  This time I will not do any 23 hours fastings.  In the past when I would do a long fast, and I was following the alpha gal diet I'd get sick to the stomach.  Dont know why.  The illness was problematic and scary, but different from other flares.  It typically was a good type of flare I guess it can be said, if there is such a thing.


----------



## Beach

I forgot to keep track of and write down.  Earlier I wrote that I theorized my skin, scalp in particular, will become itchy and flaky after eating cheese and beef.  It does appear to be true.  I've avoided beef and cheese for some time now and my scalp and skin does not itch does is it flaky.  Will try to remember to monitor this.  This could be big I suppose.  Eating pork causes me to itch all over like crazy.  Beef and dairy look to make me itch also but to a a lesser degree.


----------



## Beach

Did well today.  Energy levels have been good.  I'm feeling strong.  Stomach doing OK.  Worked about an hour digging sand off my drive way.  That was about all I could handle but good work for me.  I'll try to finish the job tomorrow.  I'll probably eat some chicken tenders or nuggets tomorrow.


----------



## Beach

A little beat up, a little worn down this morning.  To be expected.  i did some tough work for me yesterday.  Muscles feel sore.  The big worry for me is that i'm digging, which uses stomach muscles and using stomach muslces is all to often bad news for the gut health.  At the moment though the stomach is doing OK.  

I'm still the same with strength and energy levels.  I haven't gone down but I haven't gone higher.  I'm going to guess that has been caused by needing to use the bathroom more frequetnly.  For what ever reason the alpha gal diet, avoiding beef, pork and dairy, wil cause that, this I feel better on the diet.  No doubt about that.  I eat beef and my muscle ache and i have difficulty do chores though surprisingly I can get the gut working better.  Then again some of the very worst days I've had happened after eating beef.  It is a mixed bag.  

Since avoiding cheese and beef my scalp and my skin is less dry and doesn't itch nearly as much.  I guess I still have some scalp itching but will guess that wil go away soon.


----------



## Beach

I did well today, but with that said was only able to work eaasily for 45 minutes shoveling and moving the sand from around my house.  I could have gone longer but why push it.  Appearance healty.  Glad about the lack of itching on my skin, scalp in particular since aoiding cheese and beef.  Glad I noticed that.  Pork does similar though i itch more than cheese and beef.


----------



## Beach

I felt energetic and strong and this is after eating chicken.  So that shuold put to rest that theory.  Probably won't but good to see how i was doing well after eating chicken tenders.  

Now with that said I'm a bit tired this morning but I'm not all tha surprised considering the work I've been doing.  

Skin looks good and healthy.  Skin does not itch or itch all that much.  I have a few bug bites that itch a good amount but that is normal.  So I'll continue to the alpha gal diet, eating chicken from time to time.


----------



## Beach

I think I could have some good news.  

Ever since I began the fish diet my eyes have become more blurry.  I've begun to wear reading glasses.  I haven't figured out what could be going on, other than growing older.  

Something else I started at about the same time as the fish diet was to take a magnesium supplement.  I've written that down before.  So last night I decided to not take the magnesium.  Today i believe my eyes are better.  It is always hard to say on these things.  But it does appear my eyes are working better since avoiding the magnesium supplement.  I'll continue to avoid and see how my eyes do.  Sadly if this is the answer, I doubt my eyes will return to normal as the reading glasses likely permanently altered my eyes.


----------



## Beach

Doing well, doing remarkably well considering the chill.  It is 72F inside the house a temp I'd typically have a hard time dealing with.  Now though, I'm doing fine.  The fish diet and eating chicken from time to time does help to keep me feeling warmer.  That is another think my feet have a much healthier color to them on this diet.  Healthier in that when I'd eat beef or cheese my tow nails would look darker in the color.  Now the toe nailes have a more pink or good blood circulating appearance to them.  That likely helps with keeping me feeling warmer also.  

Additionally avoiding beef and dairy has my muscle looking bigger, healthier.  For what ever reason dairy and beef cause my muscles to atrophy.  Avoiding red meat an dairy cause the opposite.  

I still have weight to lose.  I'm likely 10 pounds heavier than idea.  I'll have to address that eventually but now would be a bad time.


----------



## Beach

Oh forgot to mention, little itching and eyes are feeling better I believe.  I'll keep avoiding the magnesium supplement and follow the alpha gal diet.


----------



## Beach

I'm a mixed bag at the moment, tired due to working out, but muscles feel good.  I'm OK but imagine I'll be sleeping lots tonight.  Doing well overall.  i'm feeling hungry, more so than normal.  I should be fine though.  Skin looks and feels good  No major itching.  It has warmed up.  Looks to be cool tomorrow as it is to be overcast and rainy though the temp is to be warmer.  Will be interesting how i handle that.


----------



## Beach

I was chuckling to myself as i woke up with a mild upset stomach and was wondering what caused that.  It wasn't till I remembered as I wrote down that I was hungry last night.  I ended up eating a bunch of nuts and that will do it.  That will cause a mild upset stomach.  Overall doing well.  I'll keep making nots on my energy and strength levels for a few more weeks.  If I continue to do well, then I can reasonably say that avoiding beef, pork, and dairy products gives me good energy and decent strength.  Further details will need to be worked out as the stomach can still be grumpy at times but overall this diet does my health good.  I also smell good avoiding beef, pork and dairy products.  As I like to joke the fish diet is the sweetest smelling diet around.  I eat beef, or dairy products and I likely can be smelled a county over.


----------



## Beach

Something else that I have brought up before, but forget to update.  

I used to live in Florida as a kid.  Before that I lived in California.  During that time I had upset stomachs but nothing all that serious.  It wasn't till I moved chilly Illinois that soon after I developed upset stomaches, developing a form of colitis.  

Now that I'ved moved back to sunny Florida that I became less ill.  There are several possible reasons for that.  One theory I've often wondered about concerns sun exposure.  It has been written about that sun exposure plays a part in IBD conditions.  It is much sunnier and warmer in Florida and in California.  While in Illinois the sun doesn't sun much and it is much colder 5 to 6 months out of the year.  Possibly this greater sun shine and warmer temps is helping to improve my gut.  

Diet plays a roll also with my gut health.


----------



## Beach

New - my knuckles hurt just a bit.  Nothing big but I notice they are feeling stiff this morning.  I'm guessing this is due to eating chicken nuggets 2 days in a row.  I've noticed in the past that my joints hurt after eating spicy foods.  So I'll go back onto the fish diet.  Imagine within a day or two the knouckle pains will be gone.  Stomach the same.  Skin looks good and healthy.  the weather has turned cold yet I'm handling the chill well.


----------



## Beach

I think the cooler weather has caught up to me.  I'm feeling a little bit run down and worn out.  Glad warmer temps are on the way.


----------



## Delta_hippo

Just checking in to say glad you seem to be doing okay and glad you got through the storm safe and sound


----------



## Beach

Thanks Delta, it is a bit odd but things are looking up for me health wise, though going through one of the worst hurricanes to strike America wasn't enjoyable.


----------



## Beach

This is one of those things that is hard to quantify but it is something I've noticed in the past and now notice it of late.  When I'm healthier I look healthier.  My appearance changes some.  It is a bit odd in that suddenly when healthier I begin to get more attention from others.  It happens everywhere I go, store, bank, neighborhood walk etc of late, people coming up to me to talk, smiling at me, saying hi, etc.  It is a good thing I suppose though I'm just the same person as before, just have healthier skin and brighter eyes.  I'm to tired and fatigued to be a good talker still.


----------



## Beach

doing alright this morning.  It is warmer but the cold still has zapped my energy levels.  I have better than normal energy but I'm feeling a bit worn down.  Gut OK.  Skin looks good and healthy.  Skin does not itch  avoiding cheese all together has helped with that.  I'll keep avoiding beef, pork, and dairy product.


----------



## Beach

I'm going to go back to a more strict fish diet.  Don't have good reasons for this but since the cooler weather came into the area I'm less energy and less strong.  Most likely it is not diet related but you never know.  So going back to the fish diet will be easy for me to do and I'll see how I do.  

At the moment I'm doing fine.  Energy levels not as good and strength isn't as good either, but I'm not doing poorly either.


----------



## Beach

Of late I've been using the bathroom not only in the morning but also typically in the evening.  Hope that doesn't become a problem.  Will see. 

Something else I've been avoiding is bread and synthetic vitamins.  I appearance healthier when I avoid bread and synthetic vitamins.

Forgot to write down, i'm worn out, tired.  That is typical in the evenings.  It used to be that I had greater energy in the evenings but that hasn't been the case on this diet.  I'm guessing it is due in part to working more, weight lifting more, and using the bathroom a little bit more.  Overall though I'm doing better on this diet.  Wish i had more energy of course.


----------



## Beach

doing OK this monring.  I really do hanlde the sooler weather better on this diet though the cold can still take away some of my energy.  It is nice not needing to layer up a great amount in this cooler temps.  Stomach OK.  Skin looks good and healthy.


----------



## Beach

Appearance is healthy.  Strength is poor this morning.  I'm not completely weak but I'm not as strong as I've been in the recent past.  Gut is usual.  

Withstrength here os late I've stopped eating snacks, mostly.  The less food eaten I'm guessing has resulted in being weaker.  That is my guess n what is going on.  Couple that with going to the bathroom a little bit more than usual of late.  

Enjoying the attention Im getting on the diet, sort of.  It is nice to have some positive feed back.  Then again too I'm more of a private person so a bit of a mixed bag there, but if this keeps up, it will be a good sign for me to keep avoiding beef, pork, and dairy products.


----------



## Beach

I'm pretty tired and worn out today.  I'm going to be less active the next few days to see if I can have more energy, feel stronger.  With that said, it was an OK day.  I've been worse


----------



## Beach

This is morning is going better than I thought ti would.  Last night I upset my stomach.  What I did was to eat a bunch of wheat as a snack.  As noted earlier I've been hungry of late and will snack from time to time.  Well the wheat slightly upset my stomach.  I was up much of the night.  I thought I'd be very tired when I woke up.  That hasn't turned out to be the case though.  i am a little tired but feeling much better than I thought I would.  

Ate some chicken nuggets yesterday.  Noticed later in the evening that my scalp had some dry skin.  I also had a very mild ear ache.  I've noticed that before, I eat chicken nuggets and then later seem to have a mild ear ache.  I don't believe i can say with certainty that the two are connecteed to each other but it is something I'll monitor in the future.  Ear ache is always in the right ear, is mild and is on the side of my outh that I tend to chew food.  I rarely chew food on the left side of my mouth.  Chances are my chewing preference side is the cause of the mild ear ache.  I also will have mild tooth pain on the right side of my mouth after eating chicken, which I feel confident in linking to chicken being chewy, more effort to break down compared to tuna and salmon.  

Appearance healthy.  Energy levels better than expected.  Strength better than expected.


----------



## Beach

Thinking about it, I'm going to go back to avoiding spices/nightshade.  I'll see if my energy and strength goes to a higher level.  

Ever since I added chicken nuggets back into the diet, my energy and strength has decreased.  I'll give it a week or two to see if my strength goes back up higher and stays higher.


----------



## Beach

Avoiding chicken nuggets does have me feeling more energetic and stronger this morning.  It is always difficult to say for certain on these things but do believe I'm doing better with those two areas.  I'll of course have a better idea within a week or two if avoiding chicken nuggets works best for me.  

If it work to create more energy for me and make me feel much stonger, then I'll do some kind of test to find out if it is the chicken or the spices causing me issues.  I'll likely fry up some plain chicken, put salt on it, and eat that for awhile.


----------



## Beach

I have felt more energetic, stronger today.  So going back onto the fish diet is doing me good.  It is so wonderful to finally have a safe diet that i can always return to.  

Something curious happened today.  I didn't note down ealier but one issue I've had is my feet will become overly stiff and painful to move around.  Today that stiffness went away.  I'm guessing that is due to the diet change, but don't know.  I've been thinking it is due to walking to much.  So will monitor that more in the days ahead, along with energy and strength levels.  I'll keep avoiding spices, nightshade, along with eating the fish diet.  It makes some sense that spices are my problem.


----------



## Beach

This morning is starting out the same as yesterday morning  Energy levels and strength are OK but can be better.  My diet remains the same.  I only kicked chicken nuggets and chicken tenders from my diet.  Feet feel better with the diet change.  FOr the last couple of days i've been using the bathroom less.  As a result I'm not as hungry.  I ate no snacks yesterday and this morning eating breakfast wsn't easy as I wasn't all that hungry.


----------



## Beach

Rather boring day.  Doing well outside of that.  I do suspect that I am feeling stronger.  My energy levels are decent.  Already dreaming of adding plain chicken or plain beef to the diet to see how I react.  I better wait will after my dental appointment to try that though, which I believe that teeth cleaning is on the 6th.  Last time I tried eating plain beef with salt wasa right before the hurricane.  The beef seemed to make me sick, and I was pretty miserable leading up the hurricane and the day of.  Don't know what went wrong with that experiment.  So I might try chicken and salt for the experiment.  Will see.  i have more than a week to make up my mind on what to do.


----------



## Beach

I feel the same as I have the last couple of mornings.  Energy levels and strength levels are OK.  They could be better though.  As previously mentioned I'm guessing it will take one to two weeks of avoiding nightshade/spices, chicken for me to see a return to high energy and strength levels.  It likey explains why trying to figure out this stomach issue has been so very difficult.  

Was looking a the chicken nuggest label and was glad to see the company appears to list all their ingreients.  Instead of saying spices, they list garlic powder, black pepper, and paprika as the spices used.  Garlic/onions have always been highly suspect spices.  Paprika being a member of the nightshade family is another suspect spice.


----------



## Beach

This morning I feel the same.  energy levels, strength levels are the same as the previous 4 days since avoiding the nightshade family, spices and chicken.  

Two items that have changed as bathroom frequently.  Before I was using the restroom2 to 3 times a day.  Now on the new diet I'm back to using the bathroom once a day.  

The other change I can say with certainty is my feet.  My feet do not hurt.  I can curl my toes without pain on this new diet.  

Skin looks good and healthy.  appearance healthy.  Well I do have a bunch of bug bites on my legs.  That does not look good.  Got caught standing still for awhile talking to a neighbor one morning on a walk and the bugs went to town on my legs.  a down side to Florida, noseeum bugs.


----------



## Beach

I'm pretty worn out, tiredthis evening.  It is good though in a way as i did a good amount of work around the house.  It does not take much to tired me out.  I'm not all that strong and energetic but I'm more energetic than typical.  Ate a bunch of wheat this evening as a snack.  I'll undoubtably regret that later.


----------



## Beach

i'm not feeling as well this morning.  i have a mild upset stomach and I'm feeling tired.  there are likely two explanations for both.  I ate wheat for a snack last nigth and yesterday morning i did leg exercises which will do a good job of tiring me out.  As I wrote yesterday I'll regret eating the wheat and this morning I do  Anoither thing is that the wheat was eaten as a snack.  And since i'm using the bathroom less, and bing less hungry, eating a snack isn't good for me.  

So for this morning I'll take an easy and try to recover.  

On the good news, my feet feel good.  I can curl my toes without pain or issue.


----------



## Beach

Not my best of days but not the worst either.  I have found myself doing little just relaxing.  I'm finally feeling better this later afternoon.  Imagine tomorrow will be better.  I'll stick with the diet, avoiding nightshade family, spices, and pork.


----------



## Beach

The morning is starting out much better than it did yesterday.  most likely it was the wheat that I had eaten that had upset the gut.  I believe I can eat some wheat when the gut is better but wheat is hard to digest and the gut lets me know it is not happy.  So I'll stick with the avoiding chicken nuggets that were gluten free.  The nuggets had chicken, garlic power, black pepper and paprika in it.  One of those is my likely answer.  

I'd say my energy and strength levels are the same as before.  I have some energy and some strength, but can be much more energetic and stronger than this.  Wouldn't surprise me if it took another week of bing on this diet to bring those back to a higher level, a more livable level.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  Energy levels and strength levels are about the same though I have done a lot of exercising this morning.  So maybe I'm doing a bit better.  Feel good about the diet still.  I have one week completed.  Imagine in the next week I'll be feeling even better.  at least that is the hope.  I'll stay away from nightshade family, garlic/onions, black pepper.  and chicken.


----------



## Beach

I was tired for most of the day.  I'm going to blame that on eating more fiber.  I began eating two oranges a day instead of my typical one and I felt worn down.  I'll return to eating one orange.  This evening I'm doing better, a little bit more energetic.  So I continue to feel I'm going in the right direction.  Fingers crossed the better strength andenergy kicks in soon.


----------



## Beach

It is always difficult to judge these things but I do believe I'm feeling more energetic and have more strength this morning.  I hope it continues and I grow stronger and more energetic over the next week.  Quite exciting.  If I can have a safe diet that I can always count on to make me well then experimenting with diet will be easier to do.  So I'll continue to avoid spices, nightshade family, pork, and for now chicken though I'll be testing chicken soon.  I hope.


----------



## Beach

This morning there is little doubt that I am stronger, than I am more energetic.  Course it is always difficult to say with certainy on these things.  I want the diet to work and I have to over come that bias.  But with that said I'm feeling good about being more energetic and stronger.  

Other items thought about of late ~

Feeling stronger and more energetic is quite rare for me.  Last month when this happened I nearly didn't realize what was going on.  Crazy as it sounds the change was so gradual and I wasn't looking for the energy and strength change that i just about over looked it.  Glad I noticed.  It is what i want to happen.  The guy may stil have troubles but if I have energy and strength half the battle has been won.  

My problem very well could be a bird allergy.  I'm down playing that in my mind and in my notes, but a bird meat allergy makes very good sense.  For one i can't think of a time where I've been well to the stomach after eating bird meat or eggs.  Two I often develop a rash after eating bird meat,.  Three, eggs and chicken meat cause finger nail pitting.  So lots of concern with bird meat.  Also for a number of years I could get my gut decently well with eating lots of cheese, grass fed meat, and turkey lunch meat, yet I never recovered.  I never had good energy or good strength.  I've often wondered why that happened.  What went wrong?  Maybe it ws the turkey meat that gave me issues and kept me from healing.  

Another food to keep an eye on is the corn sweat potato chips I began eating not that long ago.  I believe the ships are safe.  And now with me believing I have better energy and strength, they likely are.  It was a new food addition to the diet though.  I'll continue to eat the corn sweat potato chips but if the current diet does not work out I'll remove them from the diet and see what happens.


----------



## Beach

I think I over did it with weight llfting yesterday.  I'm feeling sore and on the fatigued side.  I'll take an easy today.  Overall though i'd say I remain feeling strong and my enegy levels are not terrible this morning.  Skin looks healthy.  Gut is ok.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK today.  Energy levels above average.  Strength OK, but could be better.  It has been a better day that I felt it would be as I was to sore and tired this morning from basic exercises yesterday.  So good to see.  I'll stick with the diet avoiding garlic/onions, nightshade family, pork and bird meat.  Will be nice once I open the diet back up to experiment some more.


----------



## Beach

So yesterday I was thinking of the alpha gal diet.  My thinking was how most likely that is my answer.  The negatives of me eaitng beef, cheese, and pork are -

Fatigue
feeling weak
muscles shrinking in size or atrophy 
possible upset stomach on the severe painful side
swollen gums
Itching all over for all three, beef, pork and dairy products
dental issues
feeling cold
Weight gain - stomach bloats out, becomes larger

So it is a good match.  That is a lot of problems when eating red meat and dairy products.  .  

My latest issue with thinking I need to avoid chicken, nightshade and spices probably is wrong, though there can be some negatives to eating those,.  in particular eating chicken nuggets seems to cause some joint issues.  My feet begin to hurt and won't curl up without some pain.  I'mnot sure what to make of it.  But it does have me thinking of adding chickennuggets back intot he diet and seeing what happens.


----------



## Beach

It is nice on thisfish diet, or alpha gal, the two are close to each other when it comes to the cold.  I think the cold effects me worse than most people.  When i avoid beef, pork and dairy products though the cold isn't as big of an issue for me.  I'm probably more simlar to a typical person when it comes to handling chilly temps.  

Nice on the fish diet or alpha diet too in that when I exercise my muscles grow bigger.  I'm not looking for all the big of muscles but having some definition is nice.  

I worked out relatively hard yesterday yet I'm doing OK this morning.  Energy levels are good, not great, but livable.  Strength is the same, good, not great ....

Stomach doing ok.  Skin looks healthy.


----------



## Beach

I'm feeling more zapped today than typically and I'm sure it is due to working out to hard on my upper body yesterday.  It has me feeling on the woozy side.  Hopefully with a good lunch I'll be doing better.


----------



## Beach

Did better this afternoon after a good lunch.  I am tired.  I can tell in particular that my memory isn't all that great of late.  Fiber and extra fratigue will do that but no complaints.  Doing well, feeling decently strong.  

Ate chicken nuggets today.  I'm back onto the alpha gal diet and eating spices.  Will monitor closely as always.


----------



## Beach

Doing ok this morning.  I'm less sore, a bit more energy.  Feeling strong, not overly strong but strong enough. 

Might have figured out the episode where I was using the bathroom more.  Yesterday I didn't eat anything after lunch and as happens found myself going to the bathroom more.  Kind of odd in that I eat less the more I use the bathroom.

Sticking with the alpha gal diet.  Think I'll just call it the alpha diet in the future.  Ate potatoes with breakfast.  Been awhile since I'd eaten those.


----------



## Beach

I'm still more sore and worn down from working out to hard this week but I'm doing well overall.  Ate a whole lot of chicken today for lunch.  It was delicious and seems to be going down well enough.  Muscles feel good.  No feet problems.  Hopefully by tomorrow I'll be feeling better and be a bit more energetic.  Communicating poorly or average for me.  Skin looks healthy.  Boring day.  Work being done on the house should be done soon though.


----------



## Beach

Doing ok this morning.  Nothing great.  Energy levels so so.  Strength so so.  

I have a good stretch going since avoiding beef and dairy products.  I ate beef last around the end of Sept.  It was a week before the hurricane, and I remember how sick I was to my stomach.  It was quite troubling as there was the idea that I'd need to do a lot of driving.  And avoiding dairy was probably about a month ago since I last had some cheese.  Kind of funny in a way in that when I'd eat cheese my cloths would not fit as well.  In particular I tend to wear shorts that are a bit larger than my size. This being due to my gut being tender sometimes an not enjoyiing tight fitting cloths.  When I'd eat cheese my muscles would shrink some and with that my shorts would not fit as well.  Living here with my parents while my house is repaired, water and energy restored, I'd get to hear how my cloths don't fit and I'd lost my butt.  It would make me laugh but was true.  So avoiding cheese has my shorts fitting better.  It is a good deterrent for me to not suddenly snack on cheese and any other dairy product.  I have to keep my shorts fitting nicer.  

I've noticed in the past that at times my hair will grow darker in color.  The few grey hairs I have also go away.  Don't know why though.  Well, it does appear that on this dairy and beef free diet that my hair is becoming darker in color.  It is a bit early for me to declare that issue being solved but it is something I'm keeping an eye on.  Maybe in a few weeks on the dairyfree, beef free diet, I'll have all dark brown hair.


----------



## Beach

Same as before when I ate chicken.  For the past two days I've had chicken for lunch.  And this morning I have sore joints.  Nothing terrible, I can walk around without issue, but I do feel it.  Don't know if that results in stomach trouble or not.  Regardless I'll kep eating fish as my main diet.  chicken will be eaten from time to time.


----------



## Beach

Today I'm quite hungry.  This happened before when I added chicken nuggets to the diet, I became hungry and was snacking often for a few days afterwords.  I was also very mildly dizzy, I think.  It isn't clear cut.  I worry that I'm looking for things to be concerned about but it does appear i was a little more dizzy than typical on a bad day.  

I'll go back to avoiding chicken, spices, nightshade.  I'll go back onto the fish diet.  Next time when I'm thinking of adding something new to the diet I'll have to think of something different than chicken nuggets.


----------



## Beach

To add, I do now think I took another wrong turn by eating the chicken nuggets.  They are probably are more problematic, for what ever reason, for me.  I'll avoid and my next food trial, likely next year will be some spice free, nightshade free meat.  Maybe grass fed beef.


----------



## Beach

Just thinking about it, think I'm going to also avoid all grass family members.  Grass members are wheat, corn, and rice.  I've had a theory that grains or soy fed to animals will make me sick.  I've never really tested the grain idea though, always testing soy instead.  I should be able to do that test for a week at least.


----------



## Beach

instead of avoiding grains I thought of a better idea for me to try.  

I forgot to write down that I changed my diet since moving into my folks place while my house is being repaired.  I stopped eating 2 oranges a day.  Instead I'd just been eating one orange a day.  This might be the explanation for why I've had more strength and more energy.  This past week I even noticed that a couple days I ate two oranges and found myself with worse energy levels.  

So I'll avoid oranges once again and monitor my energy levels and strength.  Before when avoiding oragnes and citrus I was more interested in my gut health and how I was speaking.  I wasn't closely monitoring energy and strength levels.  

I'm excited.  I suspect there to be a good chance that this is the cause for my increased energy and stength levels.


----------



## Beach

I'm off to a good start.  I'm feeling strong and decently energetic since avoiding oranges.  Hope it continues.


----------



## Beach

I've already given up on the avoid citrus orange idea.  I decided I'll concentrade on the idea of avoiding spices, garlic, onnions in particular along with the nightshade family.  Something I keep think about but haven't typed down due to not wanting to type down is that when I ate the chickennuggets I developed mild dizziness.  It wasn't anything I could not handle but I did notice it and it was uncomfortable.  I also developed jjoint issues and once again it wsan't terrible but I noticed it.  It reminded me of the time I ate a simple chinese rice dish.  The rice dish had few ingredients, which were rice, onions, soy sauce, carrots and I believe peas.  That chinese meal would make me very dizzy and the dizziness would last for about 3 days.  

I'm guessing now that it was the onions that caused the dizziness with the Chinse dish.  I'm guessing it was the garlic powder added to the chicken nuggets that caused the mild dizziness.  Onions and garlic are related to each ohter and if allergic to one, you are likely to have troubles with the other.  

So to cut short I'll avoid the garlic family, along with other spices and the nightshade family for 2 months.  I'll see if my energy and strength returns to a higher level. I'll only eat one orange a day.


----------



## Beach

Good news this morning.  The gum pain i developed after eating the chicken nuggets went away yesterday.  This morning no gum pain noticed either.  I've been up in the air on whether the gum pain is caused by chicken being chewy and causing gum pains.  Or if it is similar to pork which will cause my gums to swell up.  

There is actually severl similarities between chicken and pork.  The two react similar after I eat them, just with chicken being much less pain being involved.  

When I eat pork my gums swell up and bleed to the point that it can be difficult to eat.  I itch all over.  I develop an ear ache. And my face and scalp swell up painfully.  

When I eat chicken, my gums become tender to the point that it can hurt to eat.  I itch some but not as bad as after eating pork.  I can have an ear ache.  My face does not appear to swell up.  I can have some minor dizziness. 

So maybe the same is going on between pork and chicken.  I hate to admit that but it is becoming more clear.  

So another idea on what is causing my stomch problems and fatigue is that something being fed to live stock is reacting with my immune system. The most likely cause could be soy and others beans/legumes.  I say that because of that chinese rice dish that makes me dizzy has soy sauce in it.  
The only safe meat I know of appears to be the wild caught fish, tuna and salmon.  No ear aches.  No swollen gums, no upset stomach when I eat the wild caught fish.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this evening.  I'm tired and worn down, wishing I had greater energy levels but overall doing ok.  appearance healty.  Strength OK.  I'll stick with the fish diet.


----------



## Beach

Ruff morning. Woke up around 1 this morning with an upset stomach.  The worst seems to be over by now but I'm not entirely sure about that.  Stomach still hurts and energy levels are terrible.  I'm feeling weak as often happens when feeling this way.  Not entirely sure why this happened.  I'm going to guess I ate to many cashew nuts and all the work I've been doing of late cleaning up the house.  The work me using stomach muscles which can often be problematic.  

Had a dental appointment this morning at 9.  Went and canceled that.  Figure I'd have a ruff time of it if I went, which isn't good for me more the dentist.  I'll try again later.  

I still think all if good withthe diet in general.  Need to be careful about eating to many snacks such as cashew nuts.  They can upset the stomach.  Appearance is healthy though.  I suspect I'm on the right track eating the fish diet and avoiding spices and nightshade.


----------



## Beach

Ilove the fish diet.  i was feeling rather lousy this morning and yet this afternoon I'm alright.  That doesn't happen much for me.  It all to often takes a ew days to recover.  

Another nice item on the fish diet is that after exercising I appear more in shape.  I don't get that when i eat chicken or beef.  If anything my muscles shrink when I eat beef.  As best as I can tell.  

On the fish diet I also get attention.  Not looking for attention.  It is kind of strange and since I remain a poor communicating can be a bit on the akward side for me, but I do look healtheir and in general talk better.  

I'm thinking now I'll stick with the wild wish diet and for testing I'll look further into the nightshade family  and spices.  I'll be looking to see if that joint problem returns, lose or gain strength, enegy levels when i eat garlic, tomatoes, etc.  When I do that, fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## Beach

Not anything new to report.  Today is day 6 on the diet, aother 54 days to go.  And that is just to see if I become stronger and have more energy.  The gut wil still be sore though.  This morning I have running in my mind that garlic and onions are the problem foods, found in the chicken nuggets.  Two things have me thining that, the chinese disk that made me dizzy and the diet tests I did years ago in which eating hamburgers with garlic salt seasoning caused my skin to begin bleeding, in particular around y fingre nails.  Eating plain hamburgers did not result in any bleeding.  So I have to show patiences, and see what happens on this latest diet.  

Strength OK but not great.  Energy levels are the same.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  Energy levels so so.  Strength so so.  I thought there to be a good chance I'd be doing poorly as the weather has turned cooler.  So far the weather has not slowed me down.  For the next week I'll be dealing with the cold and will be a test of the diet seeing how i do.  shoulders are sore this morning from some light weight lifting yesterday.  Appearance healthy enough.  Skin looks decent.  I'll keep avoiding spices and nightshade family.


----------



## Beach

I have ok strength this morning.  Energy levels feel good so far.  It is chilly inside the house.  It is only going to be growing cooler over the next week.  The cool air will zap my energy.  If I'm lucky I'll be doing better than normal with the cooler temps.  Not much more comes to mind.  I guess an uncomfortable item to bring up but something I hear often about here in Florida with older patients is that I'm peeing much better.  A big complaint when growing older is a loss of being able to pee all that well.  The prostate is typically blamed for that.  On this diet i'm on of avoiding chicken nuggets and everything associated with, spices, nightshade family, chicken and bird meats, eggs, I'm wizzing like a young boy.  The prostate is in good shape I'm guessing.  Skin looks healthy.  Hair looking stringy.  Getting a hair cut this afternoon so should take care of that.  As I beocme healthier tha hair looks better also.


----------



## Beach

This is exciting.  Today, this afternoon, I'm experiencing some high energy levels.  It feels wonderful.  Very good sign that the diet is working.  I'll keep on it of course.  

Was remember a year ago when I discovered the fish diet.  I also had bought an air fryer and was making french fries.  It seemed to not be a problem the french fries.  i was using the La Choy sweet a sour sauce to dip the fries into.  La Chow sauce does not have spices in it like garlic.  

So I'll make garlic and onions the main avoidance.  See if I can continue the good energy levels.


----------



## Beach

The good energy from last night continues this morning.  I'm not as energetic this morning as last night.  I'm almost always more energetic in the evenings.  But energy levels feel good.  Strength is better.  I'm not overly strong but I'm doing well in that department.  So a good way to start the morning.  Skin appears healthy.  No ache joints or hurting muscles.  I'm walking well.


----------



## Beach

Doing ok today.  Decent energy.  Went on a long walk on the beach for the first time in a long while.  I think the corn chips I've been eating regularly as hurting my energy levels just a bit.  They have a good amount of fiber.  Hadn't tthought about it, but that very could be my issue with the slight strength and energy loss.  Will find out soon enough.  for now I'm pleased with how I'm doing since I avoided chicken nuggets, spices, and nightshade family.


----------



## Beach

Doing alright today.  Nothing much new to report.  Just need to show patience.  At least I hope that is the case.  Ate a bunch of wheat today.  I'm doing well enough though my knuckles hurt just a bit.  Chilly weather this wholeweek.  Today I'm doing fine though.  Late in the week near Christmas could see some very chilly weather for this area.  That will be quite a test.  Energy levels good.  Strength levels just OK, could be better.


----------



## Beach

Doing well this morning.  Feel a bit fat due to eating the wheat yesterday.  I'll have to be sure to avoid snack today.  That will likely put my weight back to a more normal range.  i'm going to avid corn sweat potato chips.  i doubt it a problem food but it does fit one of the theories I' working on with avoiding common foods fed to live stock.  Corn is a staple of food fed to animals.  The store ran out of corn sweat potato chips.  Today is day 11 on current diet and I'm pretty much the same.  energy levels ok.  Strength ok.  Both can be better.


----------



## Beach

I am my typical self, a bit tired and worn down.  I was wodering if avoiding the corn chips would make a difference or not and so far I'm not noticing a difference.  Overall though for me I'm doing well.  Energy levels are good.  Strength is good.  I'm not talking well.  Looking forward to that improving as it did last month.  More energy means better talking abilities.  Gut is OK.  Apparance is healthy.  Skin looks healthy.  Keep on avoiding chicken nuggets an all used to make them.


----------



## Beach

I should note down that I've begun to exercise and lift weights regularly.  That is a new development.  Typically I just exercise when I'm able, have the energy.  Now I've been able to exercise reguarly, starting at 6:30 in the morning typically and going for 45 mintues.  I walk, then do some pushups, leg squats and arm lifting.  Nothing major but it is good in one sense, being reliable.  On the other hand it is negative in that I suspct the regular exerises do steal away energy levels that would be used for talking better, being more energetic, etc.


----------



## Beach

Today is day 12 on the diet, and I think this is the day that i previously left my diet.  I had convinced myself that I could eat chicken nuggets without issue.  That turned out to be wrong.  I don't remember exactly for sure what I noticed was wrong about the chicken nuggests being eaten, except for 2 items.  Chicken nuggets caused muscle issues and joint pains.  I could no longer curl my toes without a good amount of pain.  And my hips and joints around the body hurt.  Walking was a problem and becoming worse.  

So now I'm back into the fish diet, avoiding spices,nightshade family, and bird meats.  

Feeling the same as before.  Strength is ok this morning.  Energy levels are OK also.  

It was amazing yesteday noticing that I had become reliable with exercising.  That was encouraging and gave me a good feeling.  

Well, the theory is all I need to do is show patience as my body heals.  hope I get back to feeling stronger and more energetic as I did in Nov.


----------



## Beach

Doing alright this morning.  Have been thinking about bird meat, chicken meat the last 12 hours.  There is a good chance that is what caused a decline in my strength and energy levels when I ate te chicken nuggets.  It makes since.  Eating Chicken seems to bing about a rash, and finger nail issues such as nail pitting.  There is also the tongue sores, and the scary diarrhea chicken eating can bring.  That would be nice as avoiding chicken, eggs and turkey is fairly easy.  Will see.  

Didn't snack yesterday and felt fine.  Was glad about that.


----------



## Beach

Lets see, some possible good news to report.  Well two good things to report.  for this week my gut in general is improving.  Glad about that.  Hope improvement continues.  Also a mystery that I know can happen but haven't figured out what causes it, might have been figued out.  My hair color can change.  My hair color can go from light brown to a darker brown, depending upon my health.  When not feeling all that great my hair is light brown.  When I'm feeling better the hair is dark brown.  The good news is that one this diet of avoiding chicken nuggets my hair appears to be turning darker brown.  Will have to keep monitoring it.  

I beleive two marks 2 weeks on the diet.  I'm pleased with the direction of the diet though wish I was feeling stronger and had more energy.  Hope with time that will come.


----------



## Beach

I'm starting the morning out well.  I'm feeling good.  Energy levels and strength are decent.  They are not as high as i experienced in Nov. but getting there I believe.  I'm feeling warm.  Lets see, on the down side it doesn't take much to tire me out still.  That is a bummer.  I'm good for about an hour or two on my feet and after that it's a struggle.  I'm still not a good talker most of the time.  Energy levels have a lot of do with that.  On the positive I continue to do better with the gut.  That is wonderful.  And this after eating all these corn chips which have a good about of fiber to them.  So here on Christmas eve things are looking up for me.


----------



## Beach

It is quite cold outdoors today and I'm doing just fine.  It is wonderful.  Maybe tomorrow will be a different story as it is to be just as cold tomorrow, but I suspect not.  It seem to be handling the chill very well.  

Gut doing well.  Skin healthy.  Energy levels not bad.  Strength ok.


----------



## Beach

I almost had a disaster yesterday.  What happened is I went to the store.  While walking through the cheese section I pucked up some packets of cheese.  I thought they would make for a good special snack.  that is always how it ends up that I eat cheese, thinking it wold be a special snack.  Then I later realized the diet I'm on is all about gaining more energy and gaining for strength.  There are two foods that will for sure make me feel weaker, and less energetic, and those foods are dairy products such as cheese and beef.  My butt also disappears when I eat cheese as I've been reminded.  Thanks mom.  I'm ready to move back home.  

I've allused to it but has written down, emotionally i feel that I have the condition alpha gal.  This is because when I eat fed meat and or dairy products I feel terrible.  My energy levels plummet and strength all but disappears.  And while the alpha gal diet always has not worked out as hoped there are two things that remain good on the diet and that is my strength remains high and my energy levels are good.  My gut may still have issues on the alpha gal diet but everything else is much improved.  

So a leading condender remains alpha gal.  It is probably what I suffer from,.  I figure I just need time for the gut to heal.


----------



## Beach

Not my best day but not a horrible day.  The gut is irriated I can feel, and as a result I'm feeling tired.  i'm guessing I ate to much fiber rich foods.  Maybe the cold is irritating things also.  Regardless it happens, and will be nice once I'm doing better.  Looking good which is strange.  I appear healthy.  I've noticed that in the past before, more fiber in the diet can sometimes have me appearing healthier.


----------



## Beach

Doing uch better this morning.  I was actually doing much better by yesterday evening.  It was a short lived mild upset stomach, one in which my stomach wasn't upset so much as it hurt some.  It was likely due to eating to many nuts.  Overall pleased with how I feelthis morning.  Appearance healthy.  Strength ok.  Energy levels alright.  I think it will be a good day.


----------



## Beach

Yaaaa!  I'm feeling stronger and more energetic this morning.  At least I think so.  It is of course difficult to be certain on these things.  More time will give a for sure answer.  For now though I believe I'm doing better.  I suspected I was close as I am looking healthier, with several people telling me I'm looking good of late.  The attention thing.  For what ever reason people do like to tell me when I'm appearing good and healthy.  So I'll stick with the diet which is basically avoiding chicken nuggets and all involved with making them.  I'm also on the alpha gal diet.  Basically just eating  fish for meat and othre foods with it.


----------



## Beach

Wore myself out today and I'm feeling rather tired this evening.  Good day though.  Energy levels remained above average.  I was communicating above average.  Strength was good.  Hopefully the good strength will remain and even grow stronger in the days ahead.  

So for now, if this pans out, it is looking like it takes about 3 weeks to recover.  I knew it must take awhile.  It isn't a quick rebound.  

Thinking I'll stick with the idea that it is garlic and onions that I'm allergic to.  For testing in the future I'll cook some french fries and dip them into al chow sweet and sour sauce, which does not have garlic or onions in it.  I belive that is safe forme to eat from past experience, but will know for certain if my strength and energy remain above average.


----------



## Beach

Mixed bga this morning.  I'm still feeling stronger, but this morning I don;t beieve myself to be stronger than yesterday morning.  Hard to say.  Maybe equal.  The problem is that last night I had an idea of eating a bunch of wheat as a snack.  And by bed time my heart was racing fast keeping me awake and tiring me out.  I slept well eventually but am a bit more tired this morning than last morning.  I'll stay away from the wheat.  The gut remains to tender for eating that.  

So believe myself to still be going in the right direction.  Garlic/onions and chicken remain the most concerning foods at the moment.  This is due to eating chicken nuggets and developing some health issues, such as joint pains making it harder to walk.


----------



## Beach

Have been tired today.  Yesterdays wheat eating while it didn't upset the stomach did cause me ot be worn out.  It isn't bad but did find myself passing on working on my high pressure washing project.  

I can meniton this good now, I've been walking much better the last couple of days.  I'm far from being a good communicator but I'm no longer embarrassing myself.  Hope that continues and I'm thinking it will continue.  I'll stick with the diet, avoidng chicken nuggets and anything used to make them.


----------



## Beach

The more I think about it, the more frightened I am about the idea of eating cheese or eating beef.  I've had to many bad experiences eating those, from poor energy, loss of strength to stinking after I eat them.  

While I'm mainly concentrating on chicken nuggets, it very well might be the corn chips that made me slightly weaker and less energetic.  It could be like the wheat I ate last night that tired me out today.  So keep avoiding dairy and beef, keep following the alpha gal diet.


----------



## Beach

so lets see, I'm on the avoid chicken nugget, alpha diet.  Doing pretty well this morning so far.  Enrgy levels feel good.  I have good strength.  I like it.  Hoping the day continues to progress even better.  Have an early appointment at my house to have the garage door repaired.  There could be heavy traffic driving to my place, which I hate.  With the stomach condition waiting in traffic always worries me.  Imagine I'll be fine though.  And traffic wil likely be ight due to it being the holidays.


----------



## Beach

Good and bad news.  I'm tired out.  I have been on my feet more than typical for me and it has me worn down pretty good.  The positive is that I got a good amount done, figured things out.  All to typical for me, being that I fatigue easily if I run into a problem with a project I just stop working on it.  Trying to figure things out can zap my energy levels.  Now, having a little bit more energy I figured out a number of projects today, getting them done.  had one failure, couldn't get the high pressure washer to work but I'll rest up tonight and try working on it tomorrow.  

So today I'm thinking something to do with chicken nuggets is what caused my problem.  Tomorrow I might be leaning more toward the alpha diet.  It always goes back and forth.  The most important thing though I suspect is for me to just stick with the diet.  It appears to be working and I just need some more time to heal up.


----------



## Beach

Today marks 3 weeks of avoiding chicken nuggest and everything associated with.  I've also avoided beef for over 3 months.  And I have to have avoided dairy/cheese for over a month, maybe more.  So I like the direction I'm going.  As always wish I was healthier, with the gut and with having more energy levels.  I am stronger though.  I might be working out to much, exercising each day but I enjoy the regularity of te small workouts I'm doing so don't plan on stopping that.  I've gone from being able to stand on my feet for about an hour to being on my feet for 2 hours without all that much difficulty.  I still tire out easily though.  I'm talking better but remain a poor talker.


----------



## Beach

I was pleasantly surprised today.  This afternoon I weighed myself for the first time in 3 months  Since I'm not eating all that well my expectations were that i'd had gained a good amount of weight.  I was wrong.  I weighed then 170bs.  I'm likely down another pound of two this evening.  Still have a gut to get rid of and with the greater amounts of energy that I'm experience if I can continue that I'll likely be able to get rid of the belly fat.  

Was on my feet much of the afternoon.  Took lots of breaks.  Didn't work to hard but for me did well.  Also I'mtalking decently well.  All point to that i'm on a good diet.


----------



## Beach

As suspected a bit tired this morning.  I had been on my feet most of yesterday afternoon afterall.  Used the bathroom more often too.  I'm going to blame being on my feet for that.  That always tires me out also.  But with that said I'm doing well this morning.  Feeling decently strong.  Have decent energy levels.  I'm talking well which is a wonderful improvement.  Nothing great in that department but much better than before.  I'll keep avoiding beef, pork, dairy, and chicken nuggets along with everything used to make chicken nuggets.  Keep hoping that more signs appear soon so i can begin adding new foods to the diet for testing.


----------



## Beach

Doing well considering I woke up and was moving slowly in the morning.  Doing ok this afternoon.  It is nice.  i like being able to recover relatively qucikly.  Taking an easy today though I did do some mild exercises.  Did figure out that I likely do have 7lbs to lose.  Weighed myself on the other scale this afternoon and it has me at 179lbs.  So I'll wake it around 177lbs, and probably the idea weight is 170lbs of lower.  It makes sense as I have a bit of a gut.  I'll have to work on that later one.  Burning 1500 calories and eating one meal a day seems to work well for me to lose the weight.  Lough stuff to do though and being my energetic will help me to lose the fat.


----------



## Beach

Today shoud be moving home day!  After 3 months at my parents house my house looks tobe ready for me to move back in.  Looking forward to it.  Will be quite the workout moving everything bak home.  

Was thinking that another good item for me to watch and measure is my ability to talk, to communicate.  Typically I struggle to talk well.  I believe it due to the fatigue that comes with the stomach condition.  I'm simply to tired and worn out to talk well.  It can be quite frustrating and embarassing for me. After of a week ago my ability to talk has improved nicely.  I no longer find myself shying away from talking with others.  It has me thinking that will be another good item for me to pay attention to in particular when I start adding new foods to the diet.  So for now I have strength level, energy levels, and talking ability to use to help guide me on the diet.  

Stomach ok.  A bit gassy at times, but that's an all to common problem with the gut issue.  Imagine that will improve as time goes on.  Thankfully no major cramping being experienced with that gas.  

I keep trying to think what it is that make me sick.  Why am I improving on this diet?  I think of ideas that might be right but can also think of why the idea could be wrong. No clear idea is coming to the forefront.  I don't like that but once I start adding foods to the diet, I'll struggle trying to figure out if it is an allergy, if it is good, or is something else is causing me problems.


----------



## Beach

I have done really well moving back home today.  I was on my feet most of the morning moving my stuff from the folks place to mine.  I'd typically be about as worn out as can be.  Right now though I'm doing just fine.  I even did my typical daily workout.  So I'm feeling upbeat with how things are going.  I want more improvement of course.  I have aways to go but this is nice.  I remaining talking well today also.  I can handle conversations much easier, even joking around, after such tough work.  Amazing.


----------



## Beach

As I believed would happen I'm a little worn down from all the moving I did.  I'm dong well though.  My energy levels are acceptable.  My strength is good.  About the only negative I can think of is I hae a runny nose for some reason.  Don't believe it a cold but instead some kind of allergy.  I believe red tide is in the area and that will do it.  Weight 176lbs.  Would like to see that at least down to 170lbs.  not sure when I should start experimenting with adding new foods to the diet.  I'm far from recovered and well but I'm thinking I'm ready to begin testing.  Maybe I'll wait a week, stick with the current diet to see if I become even stronger.  I wouldn't hurt.  After that I'll maybe add potatoes and red peppers to see how I do


----------



## Delta_hippo

Welcome home mate.  Hope 2023 brings you new insights and lots of good days


----------



## Beach

This morning I started a new idea but didn't mention it.  I'm gong to expand that idea for awhile and see what comes of it.  This morning I started avoiding corn chips.  Instead I was eating rice crackers.  I decided though I should avoid all members of the grass famiy (wheat, corn, rice).  I've done this diet for many years in the past and had some limited success with it.  Never could get it to work.  Maybe that was due to eating to much cheese.  It could be that simple.


----------



## Beach

Im feeling weird this morning.  I feeling happy about removing all grains from my diet.  I'm typically upset when I remove foods out of my diet.  This time though oddly I'm upbeat about the idea.  I'd say this mroning I'm feeling slightly more energetic and strong.  Hard to say since it isn't a big difference but do notice it to be a good morning.  I never was able to replicate the energy and strength I had in Nov.  Since it was that month toward the end of it that I added corn chips to the diet it is worth seeing if removing corn chips gets me back to how I felt in Nov.


----------



## Beach

Tired this afternoon, and I'm going to blame that on working out hard and being on my feet most of the morning.  Good day over all. Still glad that I've gone back to eating competely grain free.  About the only two items of change that I've noticed are my hair is darker in color, which is a good sign, and I'm much less gassy, which is always a good feeling.  OUtside of that I plan to continue eating grain free, avoiding rice, corn, wheat, along with all the other stuff.  

This morning went to the store and bought some foods I'll plan on testing in the future.  I'm ready for some new additionally food into the diet.


----------



## Beach

I'm changing mydiet.  I'm going to follow a gluten free, grain free diet.  I'll also follow the alpha diet.  

What is not allowed to be eaten are chicken, turkey, spices and the nightshade family.  

I'll measure how it is working with the same measurements, strength and energy levels.  I'll also be keeping attention to the health of my joints.  I suspect in the past that turkey sausage gave me joint problems to the point that I would have difficulty walking.  Will see if that happens again.  

In the past I followed a gluten free, grain free diet for a long tiime.  So if this is it, there is something I missed, something else causing me health issues.  I know now for certain that pork is an allergy for me.  No doubts about that.  Maybe beef and dairy products are problems also.  Will see.


----------



## Beach

Off to a poor start with the diet change.  Had a slight upset stomach, I'm tired and fatigued ad I'm not talking well.  I'm not blaming the diet for the negative day though.  I doubt eating corn chips is the secrete to me feeling healthier.  So I'll give the diet a week or two and see how I do.  On the positive I don't feel any joint pains.  I appear healthy also.


----------



## Beach

Hey good news.  I'm feeling stronger this morning.  Energy levels are up.  I'm not at the same level experienced in Nov. but I'm not far away from that.  One morning doesn't make a result but doing better this morning and fingers crossed I continue to improve.  I'll keep avoid all grains, wheat, rice, corn, and follow the alpha diet, avoiding pork, beef, and dairy products.  

Someting I've been monitoring is my left foot.  At times it can experinece a painful electric shock feeling.  I noticed in Nov. that this issue didn't show up.  So maybe i'll get lucky with that also.  

The left foot electric shock feeling began after I took up jogging.  I've figured it to be some injury from jogging but that guess might turn out to be wrong.


----------



## Beach

The morning started out very well  I had a great amount of energy in the morning.  Then I got caught in two items unexpectedly, one to shampoo clean a few carpets and the other that my car had a flat that needed repairing.  After that work I'm not nearly as energetic as before but overall I'm doing well.  I'll off to a good start with the grain free and alpha diet.


----------



## Beach

The days activities have caught up to me and I'm pretty wiped out now.  

Something i forgot to write down, since avoiding all grains I've developed a frog in my throat.  I'm not talking all that was as a result.  Hope it disappears soon.  

I used my left foot a good deal more today than typical.  No electrical shock pains have been felt.  That is good.  Those shocks really hurt.


----------



## Beach

Doing OK this morning.  I'm not as strong or energetic this morning as I was yesterday but I'm doing well.  Hair remains looking darker since I began avoiding all grains.  Left foot still hasn't had the electrial pains, no arthritis like feeling since I've begun eating lots of nightshade and spices.  I'm now thinking that the Chinese rice dish that made me dizzy that it was the rice that caused the dizziness.  Weight was 170lbs on the favorite scale and this is after eating breakfast.


----------



## Beach

Energy levels are good.  Strength remains higher than typical but can be better.  It is chilly this morning but I'm handling the chill well.  Gut is OK.  Left foot did have some very slight electrical shock pains but nothing all that bad.  Will continue to closel monitor that.  I'm quite happy that there is a decent chance that avoiding all grains solved that problem.  Last night the flog in the throat problem improved greatly.  I was talking well.  so at the moment I'm plaased with results seen by avoiding all grains, and following the alpha diet.


----------



## Beach

I'm pretty tired out this evening.  I was on my feet a good deal of the day.  The good thing is I feel pretty strong.  I'm feeling more positive that I'm on the right diet to get me where I was at in Nov.  So strength is good, but energy levels are running low.  

Looks like I have a guest moving in wit me on Monday.  They will staying for a month.  It's Bob.  Not the easiest guy to be around but I'll live, I think.  Now that I've moved home after being gone for 3 months, I might be losing my home once again.  It wouldn't come as a surprise if I move back in with the parents.  I joke, somewhat.  Just when I thought things were getting better.  It'sa favor for my parents so I'll suck it up and do what has to be done.  

Since avoiding all grains something I'll been keeping an eye on has been improving.  I can have a flaky scalp at times.  That has all but gone away since avoiding grains.  The foot electric shocks are still there but not as bad.  Hoping that continues to improve.  Frog in the throat remains gone.  I'll talking much better.


----------



## Beach

I am exahausted this morning.  I'll have to do as the good lord says, rest and watch some football this Sunday.  Nothing puts me to sleep better than turning on a football game.  Think I just over did it with working out.  Some time off from exercising should help some, so long as the weather remains warm.  Cool weather will zap my energy too.  

Not entirely sure if grains as a problem or not, well better said I am better avoiding grains but don't know if they are the cause of my stomach issues and fatigue.  It is wonderful though that since I began eating spicy chicken and turkey foots I've not had any arthritis like symptoms.  I'm quite pleased about that.  It has me thinking that maybe my athrits was caused by rice.  When eating chicken I find myself eating it with rice often times.  

So for this morning energy levels are lousy.  Strength is OK, nothing great there.  I'll stick with avoidding all grains and also following the alpha gal diet.


----------



## Beach

Today isn't my best of days.  The gut has been mildly upset and this morning energy levels were really poor.  As the day has warmed up I'm feeling a little better.  On the positive since avoiding all grains I'm talking quite well.  I'm quite pleased about that.  Tomorrow will likely be a better health day.  Don't know if I have a serious problem with grains but I do appear to do better when avoiding them.  I better keep avoiding grains, and I'll stay away from pork, beef, and dairy.


----------



## Beach

Doing better this morning.  I have more energy.  I'm not feeling as chilled.  Upset stomachs will make me feel chilled.  Feeling decently strong.  Skin looks nice and healthy.  Glad about that as I thought with me eating bird meat I'd likely see less healthy skin.  I guess on the down side I still have that runny nose, which I'm guessing something is in the air causing that.  Guest is supposed to come today to live in the house for about a month.  I'm not giong to enjoy this but I'll survive.  Will be a good test on my improved communication skills.  Avoiding grains does seem to have helped with that.  One of the down sides of aviding grains is the lack of snack foods.  Having a stomach issue, I can feel hungry pretty easy.


----------



## Beach

yesterday I was on my feet doing work for about 5 hours.  It is hard to believe I was strong enough to handle that.  Very good sign.  I was tired in the evening but nothing terrible.  In some ways I had forgotten how difficult that kind of thing could be for me.  Being on my feet for a longer period of time is becoming the new norm.  

So lots i could talk about, but think i'll just say continue with the grain free, alpha diet.  Many good positives appear to be coming from following the diet for me.


----------



## Beach

I'm exhausted this later afternoon.  I've been on my feet a good amount today and it has me worn out.  Glad that I'm able to now do this, but will be much nicer once i have greater energy levels, greater strength.  I'm still thinking that it is the beef, dairy and pork avoiance that is giving me better energy levels.  It is a slow process though to seeing higher energy levels.  Still am happy about avoiding grains.  

Tomorow will be a test.  It is to be quite a bit cooler.  I'll have to dress warm in hopes of not running even lower on power.


----------



## Beach

I've had better mornings but I'm not doing terrible.  Energy levels are on the lower side of things.  Strength doesn't feel all that high.  Maybe as the day progresses I'll feel better.  I was thinking of starting painting today.  Maybe I better wait till tomorrow to start that.  Gut doing well.  It is chilly outside.  That will hurt my energy levels and likely upset the gut.  Cold weahter isn't good for my stomach for some reason.


----------



## Beach

I think I better go back to my previous diet.  Every day on this diet where I'm eating chicken, spices and nightshade I've had poor energy and my energy levels seem to be getting worse.  I also appearing less healthy.  So I'll return to avoiding chicken/bird meats, spices and nightshade.  I'll add back rice and corn chips to my diet.  I'll see how things go.


----------

